# What tv show are you watching at the moment?



## Designer_Love

What tv show are you watching at the moment?

i'm currently watching the golden girls


----------



## jennarae86

Say yes to the dress


----------



## Designer_Love

true life


----------



## meluvs2shop

jennarae86 said:


> Say yes to the dress



i like that show even though i was married years ago.

right now i'm watching TV but it's football and not a show.


----------



## michie

The Jacksons: An American Dream

LOL. I watch it every time it's on, but never my own DVD.


----------



## Designer_Love

news


----------



## chantal1922

michie said:


> The Jacksons: An American Dream
> 
> LOL. I watch it every time it's on, but never my own DVD.


LOL my roomie and I watch it every time it is on too! Right now I am watching a UFC fight.


----------



## beljwl

New Orleans VS Atlanta football game


----------



## purseprincess32

Top Chef finale Vegas


----------



## KatsBags

Sunday Night Football...Eagles vs. Giants


----------



## beljwl

DH is still watching football


----------



## atlbaggirl

Guilana and Bill


----------



## beljwl

10:00 news


----------



## 1NutMeg

say yes to the dress


----------



## twin53

house hunters international


----------



## oscarcat729

Family Guy


----------



## beljwl

jay leno


----------



## bitai556

NCIS (re-runs)


----------



## SWlife

Snapped. Love that show.


----------



## KatsBags

Tmz


----------



## Pinkcaviar

20/20
 Had a great report on international disputes about child custody.


----------



## seaotta

Ron White stand up on comedy central


----------



## Miner's wife

Doctor Who: The Next Doctor on BBC America.


----------



## seaotta

My Family Season 2 (BBC)


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

The View


----------



## KathyB

Barrett Jackson Auction on the _Speed_ Channel.


----------



## sunnibunni

Miner's wife said:


> Doctor Who: The Next Doctor on BBC America.



aww. i really liked david tennant. i have season 1 of doctor who (season 1 of david tennant being the doctor that is) saved on my comp waiting to be watched.


----------



## Designer_Love

watching music videos on VH1 Soul


----------



## trueshoelove2

Desperate Housewives!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Tudors rerun. I am a dork


----------



## beljwl

10:00 news


----------



## tadpolenyc

nothing really. pawn stars? all of my usual shoes are either on hiatus or the season already ended.


----------



## NewPurse

Tv is just on for background noise.


----------



## twin53

local 6pm news


----------



## oscarcat729

Arrested Development on Hulu. If only it would stop buffering....


----------



## baglady925

qvc pm style


----------



## michie

Little People, Big World


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Criminal Minds & Frank the Entertainer lmao what a combo!


----------



## MarneeB

Little People, Big World.


----------



## Dew Drops

RHoNJ, a rerun of the first episode. 

Then switching to Top Chef Masters.


----------



## Divyaangana

Law & Order : Criminal Intent


----------



## SARM4800

Launch My Line


----------



## jadecee

Technically watched this last night, but it was surprised me and I'd like to continue watching this show: Drop Dead Diva.

Another guilty pleasure TV show to add to my watch-list... check!


----------



## vegisvegis

I'm currently obsessed with Lost. My bf and I have been trying to catch up on all the seasons before Season 6 finale comes out.


----------



## Divyaangana

Jersey Shore


----------



## oscarcat729

Modern Family!


----------



## Jeannam2008

American Idol!
(I only watch the auditions, after that I think it's boring)


----------



## Divyaangana

Gilmore Girls. I'm doing a marathon today.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Jersey Shore (marathon)


----------



## Nat

Say yes to the dress


----------



## bextasy

Full house


----------



## KatsBags

You've Got Mail


----------



## Nat

Little People, Big World


----------



## ~bastet

Fringe!  Also House, and just finished the last season of The Wire.


----------



## atlbaggirl

Guiliana and Bill


----------



## chantal1922

The hoarder show on TLC. Don't know the name.


----------



## MarneeB

Carnie Wilson: Unstapled.


----------



## Divyaangana

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Csi!!!


----------



## lovebeibei

jersey shore reunion


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

NCIS! Love this show. (:


----------



## beljwl

local news


----------



## claireZk

Desperate Housewives on demand


----------



## miu miu1

Gossip girl


----------



## gemrock

Canada's next top model


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Keeping Up with the Kardashians


----------



## print*model

Flipping between Martin and the football game.


----------



## KatsBags

AFC Championship game


----------



## Divyaangana

Law & Order: Criminal Intent


----------



## gemrock

daily 10


----------



## Jeannam2008

American Idol, cause nothing else is on. All my shows have ended for the season


----------



## oscarcat729

Arrested Development... again


----------



## Divyaangana

Criminal Minds


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

i just finished watching NCIS (re-run), im now watching sky news (uk)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

CSI reruns. love Fridays!


----------



## canadiangal9

the first season of Secret Dairy of a Call Girl


----------



## Divyaangana

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## fufu

Currently Watching How I Met Your Mother season 4.


----------



## twin53

Dr.G Medical Examiner rerun


----------



## oscarcat729

30 Rock!


----------



## lovelysarahg

20/20


----------



## Divyaangana

Criminal Minds


----------



## Dew Drops

Project runway, old season but I haven't seen it.


----------



## KatsBags

My First Place on HGTV


----------



## Spendaholic

today so far, ive watch 1hr of two and a half men (re-run) then sky news & im currently watching bbc news 24 (uk).


----------



## gemrock

movie on Hallmark channel


----------



## Spendaholic

today we watched last nights american shows, two and a half men & big bang theory & heroes, all latest season.


----------



## Divyaangana

White Collar


----------



## Spendaholic

today, ncis, ncis la, & the good wife all latest season, im currently watching the 6pm bbc1 news.


----------



## Divyaangana

ncis


----------



## Spendaholic

today ive watched sky news uk channel 501, currently watching ncis on fxuk +1 channel 165.


----------



## gemrock

true movies


----------



## oscarcat729

30 Rock. Writing up a recap for my blog.


----------



## canadiangal9

doctor who!


----------



## chanelbelle7

snowed in, so I'm watching some Gilmore Girls on DVD!!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

dvr- the deep end ep 2


----------



## flsurfergirl3

is anyone watching the Hallmark Channel movie about the teacher with tourettes syndrome?! i am balling my eyes out!! my mom and i lol

sooooooo good!!! and the commercials in between DO NOT give us a break from crying!!!


----------



## iheartjuicy

flsurfergirl3 said:


> is anyone watching the Hallmark Channel movie about the teacher with tourettes syndrome?! i am balling my eyes out!! my mom and i lol
> 
> sooooooo good!!! and the commercials in between DO NOT give us a break from crying!!!


 
Oh, I forgot about this! I'll have to catch it when it comes on again.


----------



## lovelysarahg

Toddlers and Tiaras.


----------



## cosmogrl5

DVR- What Not to Wear


----------



## Spendaholic

just watch being human and ncis.


----------



## print*model

I Love Lucy marathon on the Hallmark channel!  It's been on for two days.  Life doesn't get much better than this.............


----------



## chantal1922

Flipping through the channels tryin the find something


----------



## vegisvegis

Mad Men.


----------



## KatsBags

Super Bowl and The Saints are winning


----------



## Spendaholic

this everning dh & i have watched 2hrs of reruns of ncis and hustle.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Criminal Minds, as per usual


----------



## NewPurse

Reruns of Glee.


----------



## baglady925

Qvc


----------



## KathyB

Two and a Half Men


----------



## floridasun8

Big Bang Theory now.  Just watched Two and a half men and for those who watched, that scene with Charlie vomiting in the carriage was one of the funniest things I have seen in a long while!  :lolots:


----------



## Heath-kkf

I'm watching hoarders. Just when I thought the show was kind of "played out" they come back with an out of the ordinary episode. I thought there was a thread on this show now I can't find it?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kell on earth on bravo


----------



## Divyaangana

Saving Grace


----------



## Spendaholic

tonight two and a half men, big bang theory, ncis rerun & survivors on bbc1 uk.


----------



## chantal1922

the office


----------



## purseprincess32

Lost


----------



## Divyaangana

Psych


----------



## Spendaholic

i watching ncis rerun, i cant seem to get enough of ncis.


----------



## Divyaangana

Cold Case


----------



## twin53

ghost hunters - rerun


----------



## oscarcat729

Psych!


----------



## purseprincess32

Ai


----------



## canadiangal9

biggest loser


----------



## Divyaangana

Will & Grace


----------



## Spendaholic

bbc 1 breakfast news.


----------



## Spendaholic

ive just started my daily dose of ncis. im loving ncis and cant seem to get enough.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Sopranos


----------



## Divyaangana

Roseanne


----------



## MiamiSocialite

i tivo'd private practice, now time to enjoy!


----------



## Spendaholic

my normal dose of ncis rerun.


----------



## Spendaholic

Im About To Start Watching The Rugby On BBC1 UK, 
First Match - Wales V Scotland.
Second Match - France V Ireland.


----------



## gemrock

just saw field of dreams for the first time on tv, what a rocking movie no wonder it won so many academy awards


----------



## Designer_Love

the weather channel


----------



## Spendaholic

rerun of ncis.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Cleveland Show


----------



## Necromancer

That Mitchell and Webb Look.


----------



## Divyaangana

White Collar


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

V The Final Battle


----------



## jadise

Make It or Break It


----------



## Spendaholic

currently watching the news on sky 501 uk and then im about to watch my dose of nics rerun on fxuk.


----------



## Divyaangana

Keeping Up With The Kardashian's


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Life Unexpected


----------



## Spendaholic

Last Night I Watched Damages, Greek, Lost. 
Today Ive Watched NCIS, The News On Sky & BBC 1.


----------



## Sarni

right now I am watching Everyday Italian...


----------



## twin53

house hunters


----------



## Designer_Love

star trek TNG


----------



## MarneeB

Survivor


----------



## Designer_Love

the golden girls


----------



## NewPurse

I'm watching my favorite show... 

*24*


I just love Jack Bauer...


----------



## KatsBags

Seinfeld


----------



## Jaded81

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## beljwl

The DVD of Avatar


----------



## twin53

barbeque university on pbs


----------



## it'sanaddiction

2012 Countdown to Armagedden


----------



## GirlFriday

The Olympics


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Amazing Race!!!


----------



## Necromancer

DVDs of TV shows Heroes and the UK comedy Peep Show.


----------



## airborne

the same channel i watch EVERYDAY HGTV, and show house hunters!!
...j/k


----------



## Spendaholic

today i watched, ncis and being human.


----------



## Spendaholic

my DH is currently watching re-runs of top gear.


----------



## Divyaangana

Criminal Minds


----------



## airborne

...of course house hunters!! yay!!


----------



## Spendaholic

today ive watched ncis, the news on sky & bbc uk, greek, lost.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

On the plane, watching Kell On Earth


----------



## canadiangal9

the olympics


----------



## Spendaholic

giuliana and bill today.


----------



## GirlFriday

The Millionaire Matchmaker on On Demand.


----------



## spankiefrankie

the price is right


----------



## twin53

iron chef


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

Greek.  OMG, where have I been all this time?  I totally underestimated it.  Started with the pilot & am caught up to season 3 in just 3 days.  It's a pretty funny show!


----------



## airborne

hgtv...


----------



## joshuajcbs

whose line is it anyway? 

i simply cant get enough of it


----------



## Spendaholic

in the last 2 days ive watched ncis, damages, keeping up with the kardashians, the news, the weakest link. thats about it for tv show.


----------



## Spendaholic

im bored and watching *How Its Made* on discovery science.


----------



## chantal1922

seinfeld


----------



## deleckidesign

The Bachelor


----------



## GirlFriday

The Bachelor


----------



## CourtneyMc22

Memphis Grizzlies game.


----------



## Spendaholic

In the last couple of days ive watched.
ncis, 
the good wife, 
big bang theory, 
two and a half men, 
ncis la, 
chuck, 
rules of engagment, 
spartacus blood and sand.

Im going to watch tonight. 
damages, 
lost, 
greek.


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

this is going to sound strange but im watching my cctv.


----------



## twin53

Dateline rerun


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Kell On Earth


----------



## ms-whitney

first show in a long time that i've really liked enough to try and catch every new episode..the good wife..


----------



## Alaska

"Marriage under construction" on HGTV
too funny! This couple is so hilarious! Nat and Rodney!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

House


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

im currently watching Wife Swap USA on channel 4 uk.
one family is from florida and the second family celebrate halloween year-round.


----------



## jadise

Cougar Town


----------



## GirlFriday

LOST on DVR.


----------



## yesenia1070

*the food chanel I LOVE DINERS-DRIVEINS AND DIVES!! he is so fun to listen to 

I HATE THE GUY WITH THE SHOW GOOD EATS LOL... he freaken gives like a whole lecture on a freaken veggie !!! annoying*:weird:


----------



## chantal1922

Kristie Ally's new show


----------



## twin53

Her Name was Steven - CNN special


----------



## chantal1922

Tool Academy


----------



## robbins65

Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Kendra!!


----------



## KatsBags

Local news


----------



## Swanky

Celeb Apprentice.


----------



## Spendaholic

re-run of top gear.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

It is sad to admit, but I am home sick today and watching the Maury show right now. It is a guilty pleasure! Today it is on paternity tests...what a surprise!


----------



## 19yearslater

Welll, tonight I will be watching the return of 10 Things I Hate About You. Woo-hoo! I hated that movie but love the show.


----------



## chantal1922

unsung


----------



## Jeannam2008

Getting ready to watch Nurse Jackie...then United States of Tara


----------



## karenbabi

Today show...Giada De Laurentiis was just on the cooking segment


----------



## Nat

Re-run of Leave It To Lamas

These peeps are giving me a headache :girlwhack:


----------



## Spendaholic

re-run of NCIS then im going to watch Damages and Lost, fun everning for me.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

16 and preggers


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Breaking Bad


----------



## Spendaholic

Biblical Mysteries Explained On Discovery Channel UK.


----------



## twin53

rerun of Unexplained Mysteries on A and E


----------



## karenbabi

Who Do You Think You Are? (on my dvr)


----------



## LemonDrop

Always Sunny in Philadelphia on TIVO


----------



## twin53

local morning news


----------



## GirlwithDog

I just finished watching the last two episodes of Cougar Town. I love this show!


----------



## trueshoelove2

Old eps of Grey's Anatomy online  I've seen them all a million times, so I can study with it on and not get too distracted haha


----------



## karenbabi

Amazing Race


----------



## ellacoach

I just finished watching The Amazing Race and have now switched over to the Red Sox season opener against the Yankees. GO SOX!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Undercover Boss & Celebrity Apprentice...although it is quite boring this season!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

King of the Hill by Mike Judge! One the smartest adult cartoons every made.


----------



## choozen1ne

Russia Land of the Tsar's on the history channel  I have seen this probably about 10 times but I love Russian history


----------



## baglady925

Qvc


----------



## Jeannam2008

The Doctors.


----------



## Bentley4Bags

Color Splash!!! Love HGTV and I LOVE David Bromstad....he is amazing....I wish he was my best friend! LoL


----------



## Spendaholic

Deadliest Catch on Discovery Channel UK.


----------



## baglady925

wheel of fortune


----------



## GirlFriday

Lindsay_Levin said:


> King of the Hill by Mike Judge! One the smartest adult cartoons every made.



This is one of my favorite TV shows.  

I'm watching LOST.


----------



## twin53

local fox news show


----------



## GirlFriday

The Today Show.  It's my usual morning ritual.


----------



## Spendaholic

how its made


----------



## karenbabi

Who do you think you are?


----------



## Love Of My Life

repeat of Housewives of NY.. unbelievable these gals are..


----------



## mrs moulds

Iron Chef America.


----------



## karenbabi

Star Trek: DS9 on dvd


----------



## twin53

local news


----------



## Spendaholic

Last Mysteries Of The Titanic On Discovery Channel UK


----------



## beljwl

abc news


----------



## Style_Baby

You Rang, M'Lord?

(old British sitcom)


----------



## sabr1na

True Blood Season 1 on dvd. But the current tv shows that im watching right now are Gossip Girl, 90210 and Vampire Diaries.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The United States of Tara


----------



## beljwl

damages


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## LovePinkCoach

Tough Love! I'm obsessed with this show now.


----------



## Spendaholic

re-run of ncis on fxuk.
tonight im watching damages and lost.


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

the real housewives of orange county on divatv uk.


----------



## chantal1922

True Life


----------



## MarneeB

Tori & Dean.


----------



## DC-Cutie

True Life....


----------



## Spendaholic

ncis, damages & lost tonight.


----------



## chantal1922

dave chappelle show


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ANTM- it needs to end.


----------



## Spendaholic

The Sky News Leader's Debate On Sky News UK. The 2nd Of 3.


----------



## chantal1922

the lisa raye show


----------



## boxermom

Selling New York on HGTV. All the female realtors carry Birkins.  Big ones.


----------



## gemrock

Spendaholic said:


> The Sky News Leader's Debate On Sky News UK. The 2nd Of 3.


 clegg is hot! he sounds just like piers morgan


----------



## Nishi621

I just finished watching "who do you think you are?".

I love this show, I am very into genealogy and ancestry and I find it fascinating to see these celebrities tracing their roots.  next week is Spike Lee


----------



## GirlFriday

Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution


----------



## jadise

Watching The O.C. from DVD


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Reruns of The Hills on MTV... Back when Justin Bobby was still burping loudly in front of everyone


----------



## TwiggyStar

iCarly


----------



## Mekinfrance

Deal or No Deal


----------



## GirlFriday

Top Gear on DVR


----------



## KatsBags

We are flipping between Amazing Race and National Treasure II:Book of Secrets


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## gemrock

E news


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS & Then The Last Prime Ministerial Debate On BBC1 UK.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Yo Gabba Gabba*   --
(my 3 yr old granddaughter is watching it actually!! )


----------



## MarneeB

The King of Queens


----------



## Designer_Love

i love lucy


----------



## trueshoelove2

RHC reruns


----------



## MarneeB

local news


----------



## purseprincess32

True Blood Season 2 on DVD. haha


----------



## trueshoelove2

RHoNJ


----------



## pond23

Keeping Up With The Kardashians repeat


----------



## twin53

Lockup: Raw


----------



## Designer_Love

true life


----------



## trueshoelove2

Something on Food Network


----------



## Espinosa

RW/RR Challenge: Fresh Meat 2....I missed it yesterday.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Jersey Couture


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I was watching _True Beauty_, now I am watching Seinfield :lolots: (the one about the Elaine's chart)


----------



## trueshoelove2

The Rachel Zoe Project


----------



## MarneeB

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

gilmore girls


----------



## Robicslady

Law and Order!


----------



## nillacobain

I'm watching the second season of "The Tudors".


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I'm preparing myself for an episode of Wallander (Swedish with subtitles) - awesome series.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Iron Chef America


----------



## Espinosa

BTVS- Season 3 on dvd.


----------



## nillacobain

SATC season 1 - again. Love it.


----------



## trueshoelove2

Top Chef reruns


----------



## thelace

Judge Judy! ... "I am SPEAKING"! 

Love it


----------



## twin53

ghost adventures


----------



## MarneeB

Flashpoint


----------



## yesenia1070

Rich bride poor bride


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

I was watching Seinfeld, but now Confessions of a Shopaholic is on


----------



## nillacobain

Rewatching SATC season 2.


----------



## MarneeB

local news


----------



## GirlFriday

America the Story of Us


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

The Real NCIS (Crime UK Channel 553 Sky)


----------



## chantal1922

behind the music: jennifer hudson


----------



## guccilove

Criminal Minds and Dexter


----------



## chantal1922

House Hunters


----------



## Spendaholic

Ncis


----------



## chantal1922

Maury


----------



## Spendaholic

Today I've Watched 
Ruby, Kourtney & khloe Take Miami & Hollys World.


----------



## queenofchic

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## needloub

Top Chef!  Totally addicted...and hungry...LOL!


----------



## chantal1922

local news


----------



## envyme

Top Chef.


----------



## pond23

The Real World New Orleans (I am not liking this cast!)


----------



## BadRomance93

I'm watching YouTube videos of "She Spies". 

Please tell I'm not the only one...


----------



## BadRomance93

'The Insider' is what Hell will be like.

A bunch of overly made up harpies with mountains of fake hair... always screeching in a CGI studio with too many cuts and bright, wash out lighting.

Nash, I'm disappointed in you.


----------



## Spendaholic

formula 1 on bbc1 uk.


----------



## lily25

The Twilight Zone (from the 60's)


----------



## Oogolly

^ I always watch Twlight Zone marathons when they are on tv! 
I'm currently watching Niptuck season 3


----------



## XOKIMMY128OX

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## oscarcat729

Community!


----------



## PIXIEMAGIC

the city


----------



## KatsBags

Deadliest Catch... After the Catch

They're discussing Captain Phil :cry:


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Doctor Who

I'm watching season 4.  Gotta catch up.


----------



## Nat

Popstars


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

Magnum PI.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The hills after show


----------



## chantal1922

mad men on demand


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

question time on bbc1 uk.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wipeout.  I love this show!


----------



## needloub

Boston Med!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Seinfeld


----------



## sweetfacespout

king of queens....love it!!


----------



## Spendaholic

How It's Made.


----------



## guccilove

criminal minds


----------



## Espinosa

True Blood! Honestly I was all about Eric for the last 2 seasons, now I cant get enough of Alcide!


----------



## calicaliente

True Blood. Missed out on Sunday's epi so I watched it 2x today.


----------



## needloub

Whose Wedding is it Anyway?  LOL!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

My 1st Place on HGTV. Reid from The Bachelorette is the realtor!!! 

http://ginacarbone.wordpress.com/20...lorette-is-on-hgtvs-my-first-place-right-now/


----------



## Spendaholic

On The Case With Paula Zahn


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Charmed


----------



## Espinosa

Veronica Mars


----------



## Myblackbag

Semi homemade


----------



## pond23

Extra


----------



## queenofchic

Big Brother  Brendon


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## Spendaholic

Formula 1 - Hungary Budapest Qualifying on BBC1 UK.


----------



## admat97

True Blood and The Gates (terrible show but I have to watch)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

48 Hours: Hard Evidence on Investigation Discovery


----------



## roxys

Bethenny getting married.


----------



## Spendaholic

Formula 1 - Hungary Budapest on BBC1 UK.


----------



## SoxFan777

Iron Chef America... Battle Cod.


----------



## ksammon

True blood and Mad Man


----------



## Espinosa

True Blood!


----------



## Designer_Love

I Love Lucy


----------



## print*model

Designer_Love said:


> I Love Lucy


 
Me too!


----------



## kathywko

DogTown. I love it. I'm a sucker for puppies and dogs


----------



## Spendaholic

Extreme Forensics


----------



## twinkle.tink

LOL...yo gabba gabba


----------



## MrsTGreen

Psych


----------



## allurella

True Blood and Pretty Little Liars +++


----------



## Designer_Love

family matters


----------



## roxys

The Office


----------



## chantal1922

Teen Mom


----------



## kymmie

Leverage then Pretty Little Liars (DVR'd)


----------



## missjoisu

True Blood :>


----------



## mzbag

HBO Hung


----------



## Designer_Love

i love lucy


----------



## Spendaholic

Ncis


----------



## Designer_Love

the golden girls


----------



## needloub

Just finished watching Boston Med


----------



## AECornell

It's my 2-3:00 Sabrina the Teenage Witch time on ABC Family


----------



## Spendaholic

Extreme Machines, on Turbo.


----------



## SoxFan777

Bachelor Pad rerun...


----------



## Spendaholic

Murder Shift On Crime & Investigation Channel Uk


----------



## Spendaholic

The FBI Files. on Crime & Investigation Channel UK.


----------



## aclineo

I'm currently watching big brother (live feeds)


----------



## Spendaholic

A Haunting (Dark Forest) Episode.


----------



## Designer_Love

the golden girls


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Keeping up w/ the Kardashians...


----------



## Spendaholic

Ncis.


----------



## twin53

My Ghost Story on dvr


----------



## aclineo

Catching up on Masterchef episodes on Hulu! i thought i'd hate this show but i actually love it.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Heaven Sword and Dragon Sabre - 2009 China production. Of course watching it with english subtitles!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Leverage


----------



## PurseXaXholic

PurseXaXholic said:


> Keeping up w/ the Kardashians...


 

This again....


----------



## MarneeB

A repeat of 'Everybody Loves Raymond'.


----------



## KatsBags

I'm really not watching but my DH and children are watching some alligator show on The History Channel. 

I did, though, just finish watching Pillars of the Earth that I recorded from Friday night.


----------



## beastofthefields

1: Trueblood
2: Gossip Girl
3: KUWTK's
4: Daddy's Girls
5: Kourteney & Khloe Take Miami


----------



## beastofthefields

Lol......I didn't get that you meant watching right now lol.  Soz.  In which case....TB! :greengrin:


----------



## aclineo

general hospital!


----------



## bellabags23

Designer_Love said:


> the golden girls


 
LOVE the Golden Girls


----------



## Spendaholic

Ncis


----------



## GirlFriday

Cold Case because there is absolutely nothing on.


----------



## Spendaholic

World War 2 The Complete Story On Discovery Channel UK.


----------



## aclineo

tennis on  ESPN


----------



## wifeyb

whale wars with DH


----------



## GirlFriday

20/20


----------



## Oceane

20/20 also


----------



## Spendaholic

Just Watched The Formula1 Morning Practice. 
Now Sky News.
Then The Saturday Formula1 Belgian Qualifying


----------



## twin53

tylers ultimate


----------



## Dode99

Project Runway
The Rachel Zoe Project
The City (rerun)


----------



## GirlFriday

Drill Team on A&E


----------



## Spendaholic

Formula1 Belgian Grand Prix


----------



## GirlFriday

American Pickers on History


----------



## chantal1922

True Life


----------



## twin53

man vs food


----------



## FashionStarr

E! Live from the Red Carpet


----------



## flsurfergirl3

FashionStarr said:


> E! Live from the Red Carpet



ditto!


----------



## Spendaholic

not a tv show but movie - Bruce Almighty.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## GirlFriday

King of Queens


----------



## romina

Andy Griffith Show


----------



## seaotta

Real Housewives of New Jersey

daily dose of drama


----------



## twin53

snapped


----------



## AndagainSalvage

veronica mars. Ahhhhhlove it!


----------



## mzbag

HBO - Hung Series/Special


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Gretta Van Susteran(SP?)


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

a new life abroad.


----------



## Spendaholic

Help! My House Is Falling Down on UK Channel 4.


----------



## flashy.stems

real housewives of OC, BH, NY
pretty little liars
gossip girl


----------



## wifeyb

big time rush on nick. lol


----------



## print*model

Hardball with Chris Matthews.


----------



## twin53

quints by surprise


----------



## kymmie

Leverage (via dvr)


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS Re-Run
BBC News.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Necromancer

Damages. Awesome show.


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS re-run.


----------



## Nishi621

Sesame Street


----------



## frick&frack

the weather channel


----------



## Spendaholic

How It's Made.


----------



## frick&frack

fox news


----------



## mocha.lover

Psych. :d


----------



## lily25

Last episodes of Nip Tuck!


----------



## ilava2000

house hunters international....love it.


----------



## frick&frack

star wars 2: clone wars on spike tv


----------



## Spendaholic

MotoGP.


----------



## Normamargot

DVRs of Craig Ferguson!


----------



## Spendaholic

not tv but movie on tv (The Invisibles)


----------



## purseprincess32

Sound of Music on tv haha


----------



## Belle49

chad ochocinco lol


----------



## wifeyb

"whats gonna work, teamwork!" lol watching the wonder pets with DS


----------



## MarneeB

Nascar race.


----------



## swhit9290

wizards of waverly place? lol i lost the remote in the depths of my couch


----------



## print*model

The Taking Of Pelham 1 2 3.


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS re-run.


----------



## Style_Baby

True Life: I'm Getting Married 2


----------



## chantal1922

dr. phil


----------



## wifeyb

pawn stars


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS re-run.


----------



## swhit9290

Glee!


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Attagirl

The Colony


----------



## chantal1922

teen mom


----------



## Chantilly0379

Rehab...party @ the Hard Rock on TruTV


----------



## swhit9290

Chelsea Lately


----------



## 336

Desperate Housewives


----------



## pursedout

Project Runway
Top Chef
True Blood


----------



## aclineo

catching up on a whole week's worth of general hospital . . . thank god for hulu!!!


----------



## tweegy

Felicity...I've been watching it cause I used to watch it off and on when it first aired...but I never noticed- why can't she keep it in her panties man?


----------



## swhit9290

Big Brother


----------



## frick&frack

top chef DC


----------



## randr21

master chef


----------



## Spendaholic

earlier today NCIS re-run.


----------



## karenbabi

Big Brother 12


----------



## swhit9290

flipping between Criminal Minds and football!


----------



## Cherrasaki

True Blood
Top Chef (have missed a few episodes though)


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS Re-run.


----------



## swhit9290

Full House


----------



## russianchanel

Californication


----------



## print*model

Cooking for Real.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## chantal1922

Seinfeld


----------



## Spendaholic

Formula 1 Qualifying Monza Italy.


----------



## swhit9290

MuscleCar


----------



## frick&frack

top chef finale part 2...again


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Red Eye


----------



## frick&frack

^ that show!



project runway


----------



## swhit9290

the nanny


----------



## pursedout

top chef finale


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Glen Beck


----------



## danerden

I love to watch tv show online.Now, I am starting to watch house online on theiwatchnetwork.com


----------



## Spendaholic

this evening,

NCIS
sky news


----------



## print*model

Dateline NBC coming on in just about one minute......


----------



## chantal1922

Family Guy


----------



## swhit9290

fantasy factory


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fox & Friends


----------



## Spendaholic

Worlds Toughest Tribes. on Discovery Channel UK.


----------



## Catalina_Beth

Parenthood for the second time this week


----------



## lowat

House reruns


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## purseprincess32

Great Food Truck Race on Food Network. Go Team Nom Nom! haha  Wow the finale in NYC is awesome!


----------



## LabelLover81

Trying out Boardwalk Empire... missing True Blood already!!


----------



## Spendaholic

Ncis.


----------



## swhit9290

ghost whisperer


----------



## DC-Cutie

Black to the Future on VH1 :lolots:  This show brings back memories and the commentary has me in stitches!


----------



## frick&frack

hannity


----------



## LVOE__8.7

Monday night football!


----------



## choozen1ne

Golden Girls and the Yankees Rays Game


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## DC-Cutie

CSpan on one TV and CNN on the other...  that's all we can watch at work!


----------



## Chantilly0379

I was watching a glips of the Y&R but Mac & JT were on, I just can't bring my self to watch Mac and you horrible dark eye circles


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The People's Court.


----------



## Robicslady

The piece of crap after Glee.


----------



## chantal1922

The Office


----------



## Spendaholic

Psychic Witness


----------



## frick&frack

top chef season 4 finale part 1


----------



## Liberian Girl

Charmed-Season 3


----------



## aclineo

criminal minds!!


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

Formula 1 - Singapore Grand Prix


----------



## jadise

Dancing with the stars (Finnish version)


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

I Shouldn't Be Alive.


----------



## choozen1ne

Is anyone watching Bones this season ? I am watching an older episode now on Netflix and I am not sure how I feel about the new season


----------



## sneezz

Catching up on my TiVo'ed episodes of Psych.


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News.


----------



## swhit9290

The Nanny


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

Snapped: Women Who Kill


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Glen Beck


----------



## 336

Desperate Housewives


----------



## ali w

CountDown with Keith Olbermann


----------



## jchiara

rerun of Millionaire Matchmaker on BRAVO


----------



## Spendaholic

Spooks.


----------



## aclineo

a scifi show called 'Surface' which i'm currently obsessed w/ even though i've never even been into scifi!


----------



## swhit9290

Survivor


----------



## chantal1922

sister wives


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Breaking Bad
It started yesterday in Germany and I'm stoked so far


----------



## jchiara

Watching late night T.V....a Stephen King marathon....it's like a bad train wreck...I.....can't.....turn......off.......the......T.V......and I sit on the computer......and I am chatting with my SO in Austria.......and........it's late!


----------



## 336

Desperate Housewives


----------



## frick&frack

grill it with bobby flay


----------



## kymmie

Law and Order - somehow I believe that it is on 24hours a day,via different channels and versions of itself.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Jersey Shore... _
I did not know Angelina left, but then again I didn't notice until I watched it again and it was mentioned _


----------



## chantal1922

Judge Karen's Court


----------



## roxys

Law and Order SVU. I am so addicted to this show!! I am so happy now that netflix has it on instant.


----------



## nillacobain

I Dream of Jeannie  

I love this show!


----------



## Spendaholic

Just watched *Sex & The City*
Now im watching *The FBI Files *


----------



## aclineo

terriers ... great show!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## JosiePotenza

Blue Bloods


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## jchiara

The Dead Girl with Toni Collette


----------



## coutureddd

Real Housewives of DC Reunion.


----------



## Spendaholic

The Truth Behind The Ark.

Last Night I watched The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills. That is now my noº1 housewives show, its somuch better then the others.


----------



## robbins65

Fashion Police


----------



## jchiara

Saturday Night Live


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## flsurfergirl3

NFL Preview


----------



## Spendaholic

I Shouldn't Be Alive.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS & now Sky News.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Jem and the Holograms


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News, but in 15mins NCIS.


----------



## jchiara

Friday the 13th - Part III......:couch:


----------



## Chantilly0379

I'm not watching a TV show but I'm watching The 4th Kind...and it's on the part where they show actual footage of a patient being under hypnosis levitating off the bed...:weird::couch:


----------



## jchiara

America's Next Top Model


----------



## xichic

Top Chef Just Desserts, but I'm paying more attention to tPF


----------



## 336

Family Guy


----------



## Chantilly0379

Not watching a show but I am watching Jeepers Creepers 2...


----------



## Spendaholic

I Shouldnt Be Alive.


----------



## gnourtmat

jersey shore!

i'm guilty! this show is shamefully addicting!


----------



## jchiara

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills (again)


----------



## kymmie

Blake Shelton on Chelsea Lately


----------



## Nat

Modern Family


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Chantilly0379

just finished watching Iron Man for the first time and it was better then I thought it would be now I need to go get part 2


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## swhit9290

Criminal Minds


----------



## uvgottobkidding

The Big C (love, love Laura Linney)
Boardwalk Empire
Weeds
Mystery Diagnosis
Monsters Inside Me


----------



## anitalilac

Friends - rerun
In the Middle
New Adventures of Old Christine
The Tudors
No Reservations
Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern
Glee


----------



## Robicslady

My newest guilty pleasure: Ghost Whisperer!


----------



## twin53

oprah


----------



## Spendaholic

QI & I Shouldnt Be Alive.


----------



## twin53

ghostly encounters


----------



## mrb4bags

Celebrity Ghost Stories


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Cheryl24

The World Series


----------



## bextasy

Desperate Housewives


----------



## GirlFriday

48 hours mystery


----------



## Spendaholic

MotoGP


----------



## print*model

Redskins game.  My husband is losing his mind.


----------



## Mediana

Friday Night Lights.  Love it!


----------



## CoachPoppyWhore

Extreme Ghost Stories


----------



## BagOuttaHell

unsung: miki howard.

Wowza.


----------



## klj

Football


----------



## MM83

My Big Friggin Wedding. SMDH.


----------



## Spendaholic

Spooks
Frontline Battle Machines with Mike Brewer.


----------



## twin53

Disappeared


----------



## swhit9290

8 simple rules


----------



## frick&frack

election results on the news


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Millionaire Matchmaker


----------



## Spendaholic

Today I've Watched.

Formula 1 - Friday's practice session for the Brazilian Grand Prix.
Sky News,
Fringe,
Bones,
Outlaws,
Big Bang Theory.

I'm now watching my DH play his new Pre-Christmas Present - Metroid: Other M.


----------



## chantal1922

Oprah


----------



## swhit9290

Gilmore Girls


----------



## jchiara

Kathy Griffin's newest live show from Pachenga Resort 'Crutches'....fabulous!!!!


----------



## swhit9290

House


----------



## CCfor C

jchiara said:


> Kathy Griffin's newest live show from Pachenga Resort 'Crutches'....fabulous!!!!




Oh my gosh...I just watched this today and I laughed so hard I cried..she's so great at standup!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

MotoGP.


----------



## xichic

ESPN Sportscenter


----------



## Spendaholic

now im watching 

Formula 1 - Saturday's Qualifying For The Brazilian Grand Prix.


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## twin53

suchet on the orient express


----------



## Echoes

Soundstage - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

football


----------



## chantal1922

Bret Michaels show. His family is cute.


----------



## Spendaholic

Watchdog.


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda is on tv


----------



## xichic

Hoarders....scary


----------



## purseprincess32

Gossip Girl.


----------



## nillacobain

I dream of Jeanie (the episode w/the cousin from Texas).


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Spendaholic

bbc news.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Margaret Cho reruns. She's so funny and talented.


----------



## swhit9290

Clean House


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Top Gear

DH just started watching this show... and it's pretty funny actually!


----------



## swhit9290

^^I  Top Gear!


----------



## Spendaholic

Top Gear is the best 

i'm watching Sky news.


----------



## Spendaholic

Fifth Gear,
QI.


----------



## swhit9290

Top Gear


----------



## twin53

man vs food


----------



## flsurfergirl3

watching Get Him to the Greek!!! finally! then The Hangover


----------



## jchiara

The Walking Dead on AMC


----------



## Spendaholic

Extreme Fishing with Robson Green


----------



## Echoes

The First 48


----------



## Mia Bella

Roseanne. I *love* Roseanne.


----------



## pursedout

Theres a lot!

Here goes:

The Walking Dead
Fringe
The Apprentice UK
The Apprentice US
Survivor
Amazing Race
Top Chef Just Desserts
X Factor Australia
Project Runway (just concluded)


----------



## Echoes

^^  You're watching 9 shows all at the same time?



-----------------------------------------


Married, With Children


----------



## pursedout

Yup, downloaded from torrent...how nice to watch it continuously....


----------



## xichic

just rewatched the Pacquiao vs Margarito fight from last night, go pacman!


----------



## jadise

One Tree Hill


----------



## Spendaholic

Ncis


----------



## xichic

^i love NCIS!!


----------



## Echoes

Becker


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Office & The Walking Dead.


----------



## swhit9290

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## MarneeB

Watching 'Avatar: The Last Airbender' with my son.


----------



## twin53

local fox news


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## queenofchic

How I Met Your Mother (re-runs)


----------



## 336

Desperate Housewives


----------



## frick&frack

old project runway


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## Echoes

The Twilight Zone

(The original in Black & White with Rod Serling)


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news again.


----------



## twin53

say yes to the dress


----------



## Echoes

Still Standing


----------



## Spendaholic

Watchdog.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Fox & Friends


----------



## Spendaholic

Formula 1 Season Review.


----------



## cristalena56

monk on netflix


----------



## kymmie

Bones  - streaming from Fox...I am three episodes behind.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Watched House all night on Bravo.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Breaking Bad


----------



## Spendaholic

this morning - Country Tracks & I Shouldn't Be Alive.


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

just watched (The Walking Dead) now (Fifth Gear).


----------



## frick&frack

star wars 2 on tv


----------



## twin53

Facing Evil


----------



## frick&frack

the movie: richie rich


----------



## savvy23

TryASSic Attack on SyFy!  Holy Horrible...


----------



## Spendaholic

Race Of Champions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tabitha's Salon Takeover - at Browne's in Miami.  That owner is a piece of work.


----------



## swhit9290

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## GirlFriday

The Walking Dead


----------



## twin53

riverdance in beijing - pbs


----------



## SARM4800

The A- list: New York


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS re-run.


----------



## otilia

I'm watching soccer.Real Madrid vs FC Barcelona. Go Barca!


----------



## twin53

emeril live


----------



## coconutsboston

90210


----------



## swhit9290

family guy


----------



## Spendaholic

Stargate Atlantis


----------



## Robicslady

Ghost Whisperer- and "Kim" from Drop Dead Diva haas a small role!


----------



## jchiara

crazy horror movie called 'Live Animals'


----------



## frick&frack

millionaire matchmaker...again


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## swhit9290

ghost whisperer


----------



## Spendaholic

Stargate Atlantis


----------



## Spendaholic

Stargate Atlantis s5 ep 5.


----------



## jchiara

7 with Brad Pitt....and if I see one more commercial for the Trojans Triphora massager with those stupid bridesmaids at the bridal shower, I'm going to jump out the window.


----------



## twin53

ghost adventures


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky news.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## GINNI

rescue me


----------



## Spendaholic

BBC News.


----------



## frick&frack

best thing I ever ate (food network)


----------



## Spendaholic

Bermuda Triangle The Mystery Revealed


----------



## Ladybug09

Deadly Women (ID Channel)


----------



## swhit9290

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Echoes

Behind The Music, Remastered:  Fleetwood Mac


----------



## frick&frack

what what happens live (bravo)


----------



## pquiles

Vh1 Divas: Salute to the Troops


----------



## thegoreprincess

Walking Dead!


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS re-run


----------



## swhit9290

Fashion Police


----------



## Spendaholic

EggHeads On BBC 2


----------



## gre8dane

Law & Order UK (On demand)


----------



## frick&frack

fox news


----------



## jchiara

Be Good Johnny Weir


----------



## Spendaholic

Stargate atlantis.


----------



## swhit9290

Criminal Minds


----------



## jburgh

Colbert Report on Comedy Central


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News.


----------



## frick&frack

fox news


----------



## anitalilac

the big bang theory


----------



## jchiara

Dead of Winter


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News.


----------



## jchiara

Yedi (yuck)


----------



## frick&frack

"holiday inn" on AMC


----------



## Spendaholic

The Walking Dead.


----------



## Echoes

Seven Ages of Rock - VH1 Classics


----------



## jchiara

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills reruns


----------



## swhit9290

Gene Simmons Family Jewels


----------



## frick&frack

"raiders of the lost ark" on tv


----------



## jchiara

Watch What Happens Live


----------



## kymmie

Leverage - The Ho Ho Ho Job


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Geraldo at Large


----------



## Spendaholic

Mike Brewer frontline battle machines.


----------



## jchiara

Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## coconutsboston

Intervention


----------



## swhit9290

Doctor Who


----------



## jchiara

Snatch


----------



## frick&frack

tabitha salon takeover


----------



## flsurfergirl3

that designer show with Iman...they designed dresses for the housewives!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swhit9290

The Nanny


----------



## jchiara

The Ultimate Fashion Show


----------



## ixydxy

I'm watching, via DVR, the last two episodes of this quirky, funny cop show on Fox. Am I the only one who never missed it on Friday night? I can't believe that Fox has cancelled it (according to the trades)!


----------



## Becca4277

I am watching a marathon of Top Chef, season 1.  Sam is hot!


----------



## jchiara

Top Chef All Stars


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News.


----------



## Spendaholic

Ncis.


----------



## jchiara

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills (but not really, it's in the background)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Red Eye


----------



## misspinkles

The Big Bang Theory!
So Funny!!!


----------



## skydive nikki

back to the Future..LOL


----------



## swhit9290

Doctor Who


----------



## coconutsboston

Downsized


----------



## Necromancer

Brit comedy show Peep Show.


----------



## swhit9290

Saturday Night Live


----------



## jchiara

Holiday Inn with Fred Astaire -- normally I would love it but it's feeling a little snoozy to me tonight....


----------



## GirlFriday

King of the Hill


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## Designer_Love

the oc


----------



## kymmie

Leverage - The Ho Ho Ho Job.  Again.  I love you, DVR!


----------



## Spendaholic

Two & A Half Men (rerun)


----------



## sweetfacespout

Buffy


----------



## jchiara

Real Housewives of Atlanta rerun


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## ipudgybear

re-run of Glee


----------



## jchiara

Exorcism Possession of Gail (movie -- yikes!!!)


----------



## Spendaholic

NASA's Greatest Missions.


----------



## jchiara

local news


----------



## swhit9290

Dirty jobs


----------



## flsurfergirl3

SNL Christmas Special. so funny.


----------



## frick&frack

fashion show ultimate collection


----------



## jchiara

flsurfergirl3 said:


> SNL Christmas Special. so funny.



now I'm watching it....all time favorite -- 'd&ck in box' with Justin Timberlake...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

jchiara said:


> now I'm watching it....all time favorite -- 'd&ck in box' with Justin Timberlake...



love it! i had never seen the SOUP one. it was hilarious! i just love him.


----------



## GINNI

Monk


----------



## Spendaholic

Was watching Sky News Now BBC News 24.


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Criminal Minds


----------



## Oceane

Million dollar money drop.


----------



## swhit9290

Season 1 of SNL!


----------



## jchiara

Tabatha's Salon Takeover


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Merlin


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Catching up on my gLee!


----------



## jchiara

Top Chef All Stars


----------



## CandyGloss

Mscl


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## karenbabi

pushing daisies


----------



## swhit9290

Family Guy


----------



## twin53

Untold Stories of the ER


----------



## jchiara

Destroyed in Seconds (not my choice)


----------



## frick&frack

"the santa clause" on tv


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Wonder Years


----------



## Spendaholic

BBC News.


----------



## twin53

local fox news


----------



## Spendaholic

the best of top gear uk.


----------



## pmburk

Jerseylicious


----------



## boxermom

a Glee rerun from the first season.


----------



## jchiara

Girls Who Like Boys Who Like Boys


----------



## swhit9290

Gilmore Girls


----------



## kymmie

Bones


----------



## trueshoelove2

man vs. food


----------



## jchiara

Top Chef All Stars


----------



## swhit9290

Toddlers & Tiaras..omg


----------



## thegoreprincess

Criminal Minds! I'm sooo addicted.


----------



## GirlFriday

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News.


----------



## Sternchen

Golden Girls on DVD. It's the Episode where Blanche's father dies but she doesn't go visit him until it's too late because she's queen of the citrus festival


----------



## jchiara

Kardashians


----------



## mrs moulds

jchiara said:


> Kardashians


 

The Kardashians...This show is a " guilty pleasure " of mine.  

Right now, watching Burn Notice.


----------



## jchiara

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills rerun


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Mentalist


----------



## swhit9290

Oddities


----------



## pquiles

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## thegoreprincess

Criminal Minds again!


----------



## frick&frack

iron chef


----------



## dolllover

Sex and the City season 1


----------



## Bri 333

Holiday Bowl game


----------



## Spendaholic

Three Men Go to Scotland - Griff Rhys-Jones, Rory McGrath and Dara O Briain


----------



## GirlFriday

The Tudors


----------



## frick&frack

Ncis


----------



## Ivy Lin

Mummers Parade!


----------



## Capt_Longshanks

Breaking Bad S3. Jolly good stuff!


----------



## swhit9290

Capital One Bowl


----------



## frick&frack

ncis...marathon today


----------



## Empress Touch

In the UK, a brilliant *BBC *quiz show called *Only Connect *has just finished its' fourth series.  No huge briefcase choc full of fifty pound notes, no childish behaviour, just some brilliant puzzles and some very intelligent contestants.  There will no doubt be a fifth series soon, but for now there's always *University Challenge *on *BBC2* (Monday nights, 8pm).


----------



## Compass Rose

Some very old Twilight Zone shows from the 1950's with Rod Serling.  Boy, we were really easily amused back then.


----------



## heather123

UK/Ireland - Downton Abbey.


----------



## Stilettolife

Law and Order:SVU  marathon


----------



## Spendaholic

Zen on BBC1 UK, Part 1 of 3.


----------



## swhit9290

Pushing Daisies


----------



## Necromancer

Holmes Inspection


----------



## mrs moulds

Cpass Rose said:


> Some very old Twilight Zone shows from the 1950's with Rod Serling. Boy, we were really easily amused back then.


 
Me too!
I taped them on New Year's Eve.  I love the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Stilettolife

Now, i'm watching How I met your mother.


----------



## jchiara

millionaire matchmaker


----------



## swhit9290

Criminal Minds


----------



## Spendaholic

The Universe on History Channel UK.


----------



## bextasy

Regis and Kelly


----------



## swhit9290

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Spendaholic

BBC News 24


----------



## Myblackbag

The Nate Berkus Show


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The Office - (Goodbye Toby)


----------



## Jeannam2008

Right now I'm catching up on the episodes of Outsourced on NBC love it, very funny!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

basketball wives


----------



## frick&frack

millionaire matchmaker


----------



## iluvmybags

a LITTLE RASCALS marathon on TCM
(they don't show these enough!)


----------



## coutureddd

the fashion show


----------



## jchiara

Girls Who Like Boys Who Like Boys


----------



## Espinosa

Glory Daze, its my new favourite show, till all my usual ones come back!


----------



## Ivy Lin

Dog Whisperer


----------



## jchiara

Top Chef All Stars


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## queenofchic

*Wildfire*  OMG, where have I been?  Just discovered this show.  It's not on TV anymore.  I've been watching all 4 seasons these past couple of days.  LOVE it!


----------



## frick&frack

top chef all stars repeat


----------



## coutureddd

frick&frack said:


> top chef all stars repeat



ditto


----------



## needloub

Snapped...LOL!


----------



## Spendaholic

EggHeads.


----------



## swhit9290

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## frick&frack

housewives of beverly hills repeat


----------



## thegoreprincess

Jersey Shore


----------



## jchiara

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## omgblonde

The OC


----------



## Spendaholic

Storm Chasers.


----------



## swhit9290

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## jchiara

America's Next Top Model - Season 3


----------



## seaotta

Ghost Adventures


----------



## flsurfergirl3

the football game! Jets vs Colts... 35 seconds and a 2 point game!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Eastenders


----------



## jchiara

Sex and The City


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

NYPD Blue


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## swhit9290

Glee


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

Californication


----------



## MrsTGreen

Jerseylicious


----------



## frick&frack

worst cooks in america


----------



## Spendaholic

The Secret Mediterranean with Trevor Mcdonald


----------



## swhit9290

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## buttercup784eve

watching The Hills on Netflix


----------



## JosiePotenza

The Game... so anxious for tonight!


----------



## swhit9290

Fashion Police


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Family Guy on AS


----------



## Oceane

The Game on BET


----------



## frick&frack

fashion show ultimate collection


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Parenthood


----------



## j9g8rchic

Parenthood


----------



## swhit9290

Chopped


----------



## GirlFriday

Nurse Jackie.  Love it.


----------



## ilovefashion87

Lets stay together


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## Spendaholic

Doc Martin.


----------



## swhit9290

Top Chef


----------



## jchiara

Top Chef All Stars


----------



## Spendaholic

Kidnap & Ransom on ITV UK.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That '70s Show on ABC Family


----------



## swhit9290

america's funniest home videos


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS rerun.


----------



## Love4MK

I'm working on the first season of _Bones_.  Been dying to start watching it for a long time and was given the first four seasons for Christmas!  Whoo!


----------



## Spendaholic

the real housewives of new york - rerun.


----------



## scopes

Bones 
Lie To Me
The Mentalist
NCIS Los Angeles - OMG how fit is LL Cool J?
Fringe
Misfits
Being Human
Merlin

too many to mention!


----------



## omgblonde

Cougar Town - love it!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Soup


----------



## twin53

Ghostly Encounters


----------



## jchiara

i don't know the name -- something on the Cooking Channel....something on baking....


----------



## SoxFan777

Miss America!


----------



## frick&frack

curb appeal the block


----------



## Spendaholic

Ancient Worlds.


----------



## j9g8rchic

NCIS...if it's on TV, it's on my TV.


----------



## jchiara

golden globes


----------



## frick&frack

RHWoAtlanta


----------



## NoSnowHere

Forensic Files


----------



## swhit9290

Oddities


----------



## .jourdyn.

Kourtney & Khloé Take Miami


----------



## Spendaholic

weaponology


----------



## Spendaholic

Air Force One - Flying The President


----------



## lily25

The Closer!


----------



## patchworkworld

Arrested Development Season 1


----------



## clu13

Six Feet Under - season 2


----------



## Espinosa

Pretty Little Liars.


----------



## swhit9290

Family Guy


----------



## twin53

Ghost Hunters


----------



## swhit9290

Criminal Minds


----------



## Spendaholic

ncis rerun.


----------



## Spendaholic

Ace Of Cakes.


----------



## baglady925

qvc


----------



## twin53

man vs food


----------



## frick&frack

paula deen's best dishes


----------



## Love4MK

_Bones_ Season 4
Whoo!  I cannot get enough of this show!


----------



## cupcakeworld

Off The Map!


----------



## print*model

Imitation of Life


----------



## Bre

Hoarders! The episode happens to be about a lady who is addicted to buying shoes and handbags. They estimate she has about 3,000 handbags!!


----------



## swhit9290

Entertainment Tonight


----------



## thegoreprincess

Jersey Shore - Free Snooki


----------



## swhit9290

Fresh Prince


----------



## novella

_The Soup_


----------



## seaotta

ghost adventures


----------



## frick&frack

RHWoBH reunion 1...again


----------



## Necromancer

I recorded an episode of Lost In Austen last night. I'm about to go and watch it.


----------



## novella

_Family Guy_


----------



## Echoes

George Lopez (Sitcom)


----------



## Love4MK

Still working on _Bones_!  Just waiting for season five to arrive!


----------



## twin53

local FOX news show


----------



## twin53

say yes to the dress - atlanta


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News - Egypt Protest/Riot.


----------



## Mentesonica

..not watching but listening to 'The Best Of TV Classic Theme Compilation'..

Cool tracks that remind me the past!!


----------



## clu13

Dateline


----------



## j9g8rchic

Dateline


----------



## Spendaholic

Kidnap & Ransom.


----------



## twin53

chinese food made easy


----------



## clu13

Six Feet Under


----------



## frick&frack

hellboy 2 on tv


----------



## print*model

I Love Lucy marathon.


----------



## novella

_The Soup_


----------



## swhit9290

House


----------



## pquiles

MegaPython vs. Gatoroid on SyFy


----------



## Pinkpuff09

American Idol - it's on my DVR.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Criminal Minds


----------



## BadRomance93

"_South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut_" is on TV right now.




pquiles said:


> *MegaPython vs. Gatoroid* on SyFy


 
Fabulous.


----------



## Spendaholic

True Story - The Exorcist on History Channel UK.


----------



## jchiara

downhill skiing


----------



## twin53

48 hours mystery on dvr


----------



## swhit9290

Pawn Stars


----------



## mrs moulds

Bridezilla.


----------



## twin53

drumline


----------



## pquiles

Open Range on AMC


----------



## frick&frack

iron man on FX


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Geraldo at Large


----------



## swhit9290

Family Guy


----------



## kirsten

Winter X-Games.


----------



## twin53

the wendy williams show


----------



## ms-whitney

news


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## swhit9290

Ghost Whisperer


----------



## BadRomance93

The Simpsons.


----------



## clu13

Sports Center


----------



## jchiara

some really strange farming competition in German


----------



## frick&frack

RHWoBH reunion 2


----------



## novella

_Cupcake Wars_


----------



## swhit9290

Signing Day coverage


----------



## supersaucy

I just started watching Off the Map, it's pretty dramatic and funny but sometimes it goes over the top.


----------



## novella

_Fairly Legal_


----------



## Espinosa

Just finished with *V*, and I want to watch *Friday Night Lights*....but I want to draw it out as long as I can since the series ends next week.


----------



## frick&frack

top chef


----------



## sunglow

48 Hours Mystery


----------



## Necromancer

Lost In Austen


----------



## mylee1000

Local news


----------



## Love4MK

_Bones_ Season 5!  Have three more episode left than I can start watching the current season.  Yay!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The People's Court


----------



## Love4MK

_Ace of Cakes_!


----------



## BadRomance93

_*Archer *_FTW baby!


----------



## Ivy Lin

Fairly Legal


----------



## BadRomance93

_David Letterman_, because the immaculate Howard Stern is his first guest.


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## Spendaholic

Rugby Italy v Ireland. (DH & I support Ireland).


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Family Guy


----------



## jennyx0

Wipe out. Hahahahahah I feel bad for laughing at them, but it's SO funny.


----------



## FlipDiver

Snl!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

America's Most Wanted


----------



## caitlin1214

Hot in Cleveland. There's a marathon going on today. 


Then after that, the Super Bowl.


Then after that, Glee.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Puppy Bowl and Jersey Shore


----------



## Ivy Lin

Disney's Dream Weddings on WE


----------



## JessieRose

Sex and the City reruns


----------



## Delta Queen

Superbowl with a side of Animal Planet's puppy bowl. Talk about your cuteness overload!


----------



## novella

_Family Guy_


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

RuPaul's drag race.  God, I watch a **** load of tv as I seem to be a serial poster on this thread, haha.


----------



## swhit9290

Criminal Minds


----------



## clevercat

Father Ted


----------



## FlipDiver

Some terrible overacting and dialogue on Law & Order SVU


----------



## thegoreprincess

swhit9290 said:


> Criminal Minds



We are like twinsies! I LOVE Criminal Minds. And I'm watching it right now.

Dr. Spencer Reid (Matthew Gray Gubler) is so dreamy.


----------



## Espinosa

Series finale of *Friday Night Lights*! I'm _really, really_ going to miss this show!


----------



## needloub

_The Gayle King Show_.  She cracks me up, especially her singing with Justin Beiber!


----------



## jchiara

CNN Breaking News


----------



## needloub

_Selling New York_


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

the office


----------



## karenbabi

Top Chef on my dvr


----------



## thegoreprincess

Jersey Shore After Hours


----------



## Spendaholic

Greek
NCIS


----------



## swhit9290

Supernanny


----------



## mrb4bags

Ancient Aliens on the History Channel.


----------



## lucretias

sex and the city rerun and the game two tv in two differnt rooms on. It's terribly wasteful. i'm going to turn one off now!


----------



## mocha.lover

Glee yesterday


----------



## sass000

Glee off of my dvr...


----------



## thegoreprincess

Nikita.


----------



## jchiara

Million Dollar Listing


----------



## novella

_30 Rock_


----------



## Spendaholic

Yesturday 
RHOBH
Rugby - England/Italy & Scotland/Wales.

Today
Rugby - Ireland/France.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

3000 Miles to Graceland


----------



## jooderrs

Tabitha's Salon Takeover...repeat


----------



## KathyB

Westminister Kennel Club Dog Show


----------



## swhit9290

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## MrsTGreen

Hawaii Five-0


----------



## flsurfergirl3

X-Life!


----------



## baglady925

judge Judy


----------



## flsurfergirl3

You're Cut Off


----------



## BadRomance93

I'm waiting for Leno to come on to watch how he reacts to interviewing a grown woman with spikes coming out of her shoulders and on her face.


----------



## MarneeB

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Spendaholic

Being Human UK


----------



## jchiara

a soccer game -- Milan vs. England


----------



## GhstDreamer

Harsh Realm


----------



## ms-whitney

_its alicia-time_

the good wife


----------



## kymmie

Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## thebagqueen

Roseanne (random...)


----------



## novella

_American Dad!_


----------



## Spendaholic

Ncis


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

American Dad


----------



## MarneeB

Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## Spendaholic

Hustle - BBC1.


----------



## missgiannina

bad girls club


----------



## wetbandit42

Law & Order: UK. Tonight I'll be watching the first ep. of season 3 of Being Human! Can't wait!!


----------



## dds1cutiepie

America's Next Top Model


----------



## thegoreprincess

Criminal Minds: Suspect Behavior


----------



## GirlFriday

Wipeout


----------



## beatrixkiddo

Nothing I'm following on tv at the moment so am re-watching Dawson's Creek. Loved it first time around and it's still engaging, but dialogue seems a lot more cringey this time around...


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Basketball Wives.


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_ Season 3
Yes, the spinoff of _Buffy The Vampire Slayer_, lol. God, I love Netflix!


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Ivy Lin

The Biggest Loser


----------



## Spendaholic

BBC News 24 - Libya unrest.


----------



## chantal1922

The Good Wife


----------



## Spendaholic

Bear Grylls (discovery channel uk) but on mute.


----------



## chengj

How I Met Your Mother!
and Modern Family


----------



## thegoreprincess

Criminal Minds


----------



## novella

_Family Guy_ rerun


----------



## swhit9290

E! news


----------



## sunglow

The Best Thing I Ever Ate


----------



## jchiara

Real Housewives of Atlanta Reunions


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News.


----------



## Love Of My Life

real housewives from orange county...


----------



## Spendaholic

Mythbusters - currently
Rugby (Italy v Wales) 2.30pm & then (England v France) 5pm.


----------



## aclineo

old Law & Order reruns


----------



## jchiara

Million Dollar Listing


----------



## Spendaholic

Rugby (Scotland v Ireland)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Soup


----------



## robbins65

Disappeared on the ID Channel, love this channel!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Criminal Minds


----------



## chunkylover53

The Man with Half a Body


----------



## clu13

Headline News Morning Express


----------



## swhit9290

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## jchiara

latest Million Dollar Listing


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News.


----------



## MarneeB

The Biggest Loser.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Supernatural (the new Animation version) - Just finished the first episode and it's not bad so far. It's a bit strange though listening to Jensen and Jared do voice acting of the characters they play. I didn't even recognize Jensen's voice at first!


----------



## Love4MK

_General Hospital_
I'm about a month behind.  Sheesh.


----------



## Echoes

The First 48 (A&E)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Anchorman "The Legend of Ron Burgundy." So effing funny.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Grand Hotel with the magnificent Greta Garbo....


----------



## Love Of My Life

now I am watching Fashion Police w/Joan Rivers.. hysterical!!


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## mrb4bags

Law and Order on TNT.


----------



## Echoes

"Who's The Boss?"


----------



## Espinosa

Mondays episode of GG.


----------



## Spendaholic

The Weakest Link


----------



## jchiara

Soccer game - Barcelona vs. London


----------



## swhit9290

raising hope


----------



## GhstDreamer

Supernatural the animation series (episodes 5 and 6)


----------



## Spendaholic

x files


----------



## jchiara

Two And A Half Men


----------



## frick&frack

repeat of tonight's new top chef all stars


----------



## swhit9290

family guy


----------



## kirsten

The Daily Habit on Fuel TV.


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## Blo0ondi

glee tuedsay's episode!


----------



## frick&frack

the news...about japan's earthquake & the tsunami hitting the hawaiian islands


----------



## dazarooney

How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## swhit9290

top chef reruns


----------



## Love4MK

_Buffy The Vampire Slayer_


----------



## IrisCole

The First (and sadly, only) season of _Trauma_


----------



## swhit9290

Monsters Inside Me


----------



## Spendaholic

two and a half men rerun


----------



## omgblonde

Criminal Minds


----------



## frick&frack

real housewives of orange county


----------



## ilovefashion87

coming home


----------



## Spendaholic

ncis rerun


----------



## kittenelle

24!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Joker Yurusarezaru Sosakan (two episodes in, it's not bad but then again, I've always like detective shows).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That 70s Show


----------



## JosiePotenza

Harry's Law.


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news - japan


----------



## GhstDreamer

Joker Yurusarezaru Sosakan (now 7th episode in and it gets better and better - too bad it's only 10 eps). At least there's a special.

Also checking online on the earthquake/tsunami updates.


----------



## clu13

Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Say Yes To The Dress


----------



## GingerSnap527

For The Love of Grace on Hallmark Channel....today is a stay at home and watch sappy movies day.


----------



## Echoes

"Led Zeppelin: The Song Remains the Same", VH1 Classics.


----------



## Spendaholic

Rugby - France v Wales. Last Game Of The RBS 6 Nations.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## jadise

How to make it in America


----------



## swhit9290

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Spendaholic

weakest link


----------



## flwrgirl

Real housewives of OC. Missed parts of Sunday's episode.


----------



## frick&frack

cupcake wars


----------



## golden's mom

JUSTIFIED! on FX...  My sister kept telling me how great it is, so I went online to see the first couple of shows.  Now I'm hooked.


----------



## needloub

_The Gayle King Show_


----------



## flwrgirl

This thread reminded me to watch the new episode of Glee. Thanks!


----------



## swhit9290

Survivor


----------



## mrs moulds

Top Chef All Stars!


----------



## bridetobe

As annoying as Tyra Banks is... I still watch America's Next Top Model. Her annoying accents and poses and terrible outfits are not enough cons... so I'm still sucked in every Wednesday at 8PM.


----------



## Love4MK

_Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ Season 2


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS rerun


----------



## mrb4bags

Law and Order rerun on TNT.


----------



## flwrgirl

Real World LV


----------



## trueshoelove2

Top Chef


----------



## fsubabe

Vampire Diaries


----------



## swhit9290

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Spendaholic

BBC news.


----------



## needloub

_House Hunters_


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ninja Warrior:ninja:


----------



## mrs moulds

Men's College Basketball. I've got to keep up with my brackets, especially since I am the only woman in the Baskeball pool at work, and is #1 at this time!


----------



## swhit9290

Top Chef Masters


----------



## caitlin1214

Flipping back and forth between Hoarders: Buried Alive and a repeat episode of The Simpsons.


----------



## Love Of My Life

final get together of the RHOC... interresting...


----------



## Spendaholic

was watching Eggheads on bbc2,
but listening to radio2 bbc, wilbur smith on simon mayo drivetime.


----------



## chunkylover53

Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## pquiles

American Idol!


----------



## swhit9290

Criminal Minds


----------



## frick&frack

top chef all stars finale


----------



## chunkylover53

Tabatha's Salon Takeover


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_ on TNT


----------



## IrisCole

Justified


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_!


----------



## Spendaholic

ncis re-run


----------



## sparrows1

Friends


----------



## Spendaholic

just finished watching MotoGP


----------



## clevercat

I am about to start Mad Men. I have never seen it but read so many great reviews, I am about to start on the box set season 1 - 3.


----------



## swhit9290

top gear


----------



## KayuuKathey

Always watching Keeping Up Appearances Re-runs = Hyacinth Bucket, ultimate.

But im waiting for Gossip Girl to come back but loving tuning in for other various shows such as House re-runs..


----------



## RedDuchess

Bridezilla


----------



## melimari

Real Housewives of Miami - not my favorite season!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Community


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cake Boss


----------



## yesenia1070

^^^^^same


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ACMs


----------



## kirsten

Beverly Hills 90210 on SoapNet.


----------



## swhit9290

criminal minds


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## mrs moulds

Lisa Raye, the Real McCoy.


----------



## pquiles

Rhwoc


----------



## needloub

Chopped All-Stars


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bethenny Ever After


----------



## frick&frack

^ditto


----------



## Spendaholic

something called (brothers and sisters) its on in the back ground, never watched before.


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_ on TNT


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

watching with DH - NCIS re-run.


----------



## frick&frack

top chef masters


----------



## caitlin1214

Extreme Couponing on TLC.


----------



## Spendaholic

NASA's Greatest Missions.


----------



## juneping

i've been obsessed with the Golden Girls lately...


----------



## maya777

CSI 11th season


----------



## Spendaholic

another NCIS Re-run (Mon-Fri, at 7pm for 2hrs on fxuk)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That 70s Show


----------



## Love Of My Life

reruns of RHONY


----------



## pquiles

American Idol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Csi


----------



## swhit9290

family guy


----------



## kyee

House, fringe, and archer


----------



## eventgirl

Burn Notice..which is totally awesome!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Still Standing


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS re-run current season.


----------



## Love Of My Life

barefoot contessa


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Being Human UK


----------



## .jourdyn.

Greek


----------



## Love Of My Life

repeat of celebrity apprentice where the teams were raising money for charity..

they rocked!!!! all of them rocked.....and they raised the most money ever in the

history of celebrity apprentice or the prentice..... 1million bucks (the Trumpster gave

Marlee an extra 14,000 to make the million) but WOW!!!!


----------



## JessieRose

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Being Human UK




Was it sad? I am not keeping up with the UK version. I just started the US version and love it!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Glee season 1 on Netflix...never really got the appeal before but I'm hooked!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Kardashians


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

yankees v boston.


----------



## coconutsboston

Extreme couponing


----------



## swhit9290

brothers & sisters


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

wwhl on bravo.


----------



## GhstDreamer

FNS special charity music show for Japan


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

JessieRose said:


> Was it sad? I am not keeping up with the UK version. I just started the US version and love it!


The season finale for season 4. I won't tell you because it would ruin the US version for you. I went though a lot of emotions with the finale, like anger and shock, but sadness was the greatest emotion.


----------



## Spendaholic

The Weakest Link.


----------



## jchiara

Deadliest Catch


----------



## InTheDesert

Body of Proof


----------



## Spendaholic

Animal 24:7


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS re-run


----------



## Spendaholic

criminal minds suspect behaviour


----------



## clevercat

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Spendaholic

ncis


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Celebrity Apprentice... NeNe is off the charts!!!


----------



## InTheDesert

two & a half men. let's hope filming resumes.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Hoarders


----------



## KatsBags

The Towering Inferno


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Snapped.


----------



## Spendaholic

DHs watching Wheeler Dealers.


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Witch Trial


----------



## Love Of My Life

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Secret Life of the American Teenager


----------



## Mitzy

Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Just finished watching Hawaii 5-0. Diddy was good!


----------



## nicci404

nothing really that I keep up with...waiting for Curb Your Enthusiasm season 8


----------



## GirlFriday

The Amazing Race


----------



## GhstDreamer

Still watching the Witch Trial (Majo Saiban) - nearly done - onto episode 8!


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_ on TNT!


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## KatsBags

DS is watching MythBusters


----------



## Eva S.

Piers Morgan


----------



## Spendaholic

DHs watching Wheeler Dealers.


----------



## mrs moulds

Martin!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

Mike & Molly re-run


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Khloe & Lamar


----------



## Spendaholic

two & a half men.


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS re-run season 1


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_ on TNT.  The only good thing about having to get up this early, lol.


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS season 1 re-run


----------



## Love4MK

_America's Next Top Model_ marathon on Bravo.


----------



## Jujuma

Saturday Night Fever, those were the days!


----------



## bcbgurl19

Survivor


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

top chef masters


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_ on TNT.


----------



## qudz104

community, and now the office!


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_!


----------



## Love Of My Life

the wedding ceremong of Prince William & Catherine... spectacular!!!


----------



## mrb4bags

Continuous coverage of the royal wedding


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Judge Judy.


----------



## mrs moulds

The NFL Draft!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

'Ancient Aliens' on the History Channel. Bizarre etchings of aliens in stone made over 10,000 years ago.....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## mrs moulds

Mob Wives.


----------



## Love Of My Life

American in Paris


----------



## jadise

Survivor


----------



## Eimii

Satc


----------



## frick&frack

^same here...


----------



## swhit9290

american dad


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## chunkylover53

Medical Anomalies: 600 Pound Mum


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS re-run season 1


----------



## Love Of My Life

Live with Regis & Kelly....


----------



## Love Of My Life

getting ready to watch...The View


----------



## mrs moulds

American Idol... Sister, Sister Girlfriend is singing ...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## Coe

Doctor Who


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_ on TNT.


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS re-run season 1


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

qualifying for the formula 1 race for tomorrow in turkey.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Project Runway


----------



## Love4MK

_Angel_ on TNT, of course!


----------



## Sharont2305

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## chunkylover53

By Any Means


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Sex & The City


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## qudz104

modern family.. i love it!


----------



## needloub

_HGTV's Income Property_


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS current season


----------



## swhit9290

american dad


----------



## MrsTGreen

EastEnders


----------



## Spendaholic

MotoGP


----------



## Closet_Fashion

I'm watching Gilmore Girls right now


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Real Housewives of New York City


----------



## Love Of My Life

60 minutes


----------



## frick&frack

pirates of the caribbean


----------



## Closet_Fashion

frick&frack said:


> pirates of the caribbean



Me too!!  it


----------



## trueshoelove2

Desperate Housewives


----------



## spankiefrankie

Desperate Housewives


----------



## GhstDreamer

Boss


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Khloe and Lamar


----------



## Spendaholic

Air Crash Investigation.


----------



## frick&frack

top chef masters


----------



## oceansportrait

Happy Endings. <-- it rocks =)


----------



## Spendaholic

ITV Evening News.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

wipeout


----------



## frick&frack

watch what happens live


----------



## pquiles

Wwhl


----------



## oceansportrait

America's Best Dance Crew (Go I.aM.mE!)


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## Spendaholic

flying wild alaska


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wipeout


----------



## Purpaul

The A-Team. Wasn't George Peppard great in Breakfast at Tiffany's?


----------



## Spendaholic

Formula 1 - Spain


----------



## siworae

Yuna Kim's Kiss & Cry... it is a Korean figure skating program hosted by 2010 Olympic champion, Yuna Kim.


----------



## Love Of My Life

a special about Pei going back to China...


----------



## love2shop1

british academy television awards


----------



## mrb4bags

McBride murder mystery movies on the Hallmark Movie Channel.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Project Runway.


----------



## irishlass1029

Celebrity Apprentice is on in 10 minutes!!!!!!!!!  WooHoo!!


----------



## frick&frack

real housewives of orange county


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Real Housewives of OC


----------



## pquiles

Rhwoc


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## yesenia1070

Hgtv


----------



## Spendaholic

ITV Evening News.


----------



## frick&frack

food network challenge


----------



## Love4MK

Keeping Up with the Kardashians.


----------



## terps08

Catching up on Grey's Anatomy and just started Luther!


----------



## needloub

Property Brothers on _HGTV_


----------



## yesenia1070

piers morgan tonight while studying at the same time and typing this LOL


----------



## Spendaholic

I'm watching the Zodiac on tv.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## mrs moulds

So you think that you can dance?


----------



## fortomorrow

Vampire stuff!


----------



## chengj

grey's anatomy


----------



## frick&frack

ncis


----------



## Spendaholic

Formula 1 Monaco.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

project runway


----------



## coconutsboston

Extreme Couponing


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

extreme coupon


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda on TV


----------



## CoachCatcher45

addicted


----------



## GhstDreamer

Zettai Reido


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding


----------



## caitlin1214

Pictures from TLC.com:


Joan and her two bridesmaids, Margaret, and Ellen, at St Thomas Of Canterbury Presbytery, Salford


Bride featured in My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding


Bridget and Elizabeth at Bridget's wedding in Trowbridge, Wiltshire


Bridget's wedding in Trowbridge, Wiltshire


Bridget and Elizabeth at Bridget's wedding in Trowbridge, Wiltshire


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Ice Loves Coco LMAO


----------



## caitlin1214

Bridget and Elizabeth at Bridget's wedding in Trowbridge, Wiltshire


Margarita and John-Boy


Sam


Sam and her sister Tiffany


----------



## caitlin1214

Bridesmaids


Sam and Patrick


----------



## caitlin1214

Obviously, I'm watching My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding.


(Sorry! Those pictures belong in that thread.)


----------



## CoachCatcher45

family guy


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## GhstDreamer

Law & Order: LA


----------



## Necromancer

Dr Who


----------



## fortomorrow

I like Opera Winfrey show! It is great!


----------



## frick&frack

ncis


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## Spendaholic

BBC News 24


----------



## Nieners

The Pain Game


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sternchen

Roseanne on DVD


----------



## CoachCatcher45

ghost adventures


----------



## Love Of My Life

sex & the city reruns...


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## jadise

Chuck


----------



## wetbandit42

5 Ingredient Fix


----------



## Spendaholic

better off ted - its on in the back ground.


----------



## needloub

In The Bedroom with Dr. Laura Berman


----------



## Style_Baby

Jam and Jerusalem on youtube.


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS re-run


----------



## kirsten

Pawn Stars


----------



## Spendaholic

chasing classic cars.


----------



## qudz104

cake boss


----------



## needloub

Property Virgins


----------



## Love Of My Life

dave brubeck on TCM...


----------



## sparrows1

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic


----------



## Mitzy

The local news.


----------



## kirsten

Myth Busters


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## Spendaholic

just watched pre-2011 race Le Mans 24.
Now cycling both on Eurosports.


----------



## purseprincess32

Sytycd


----------



## Dawn

sytycd! LOVE IT!


----------



## Spendaholic

NCIS rerun


----------



## Spendaholic

BBC News 24


----------



## IrisCole

Breaking Bad, season 3


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wipeout on DVR


----------



## .jourdyn.

Numb3rs, season 2


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Keeping Up With The Kardashians


----------



## babypie

Ally McBeal on netflix


----------



## jayhawkgirl

Ohh! Getting ready for the new season tonight! 

I'm watching the Royals game with the hubby!


----------



## frick&frack

RHWC


----------



## coconutsboston

Sister Wives


----------



## admat97

Tony Awards


----------



## needloub

WWHL...Jeff Lewis and Jenny are always hilarious to watch!


----------



## pinklepurr

Game of Thrones


----------



## Spendaholic

Life.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Campus


----------



## needloub

Million Dollar Listing


----------



## Spendaholic

ncis re-run


----------



## Mitzy

Dr. Phil. Home sick today. Some dude who has had 48 plastic surgeries. He looks like a freak.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Spendaholic

TopGear UK - Botswana


----------



## Spendaholic

Life


----------



## trueshoelove2

modern family


----------



## dirgni

Drop dead Diva!


----------



## Spendaholic

Ruby


----------



## selkiewriter

Thursday night means Swamp People and then Mounted in Alaska


----------



## frick&frack

RHWoNYC


----------



## irishlass1029

frick&frack said:


> RHWoNYC



Ditto!  Of COURSE, Dahling...


----------



## wetbandit42

The Only Way Is Essex.


----------



## Spendaholic

Stargate Atlantis


----------



## twin53

the wendy williams show - repeat


----------



## needloub

Kathy Griffin's Gurrl Down comedy show


----------



## frick&frack

ncis


----------



## CoachCatcher45

the king of queens


----------



## pinkpolo

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## needloub

House Hunters


----------



## CoachCatcher45

family guy


----------



## Cheryl24

Everybody Hates Chris....this show cracks me up!


----------



## needloub

_For Rent_ on HGTV


----------



## ephemeraldream

doctor who


----------



## dress1

Issues/Jane V. Mitchell


----------



## Love4MK

_Shake It Up!_ on Disney.  xD


----------



## Spendaholic

top gear uk


----------



## Blo0ondi

keeping up with the kardations s06


----------



## GhstDreamer

Boss Season 2


----------



## frick&frack

RHWoNJ


----------



## KayuuKathey

Golden Girls


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Basketball Wives.


----------



## ksammon

True Blood !!


----------



## Spendaholic

the listener


----------



## KayuuKathey

Buffy Vampire Slayer


----------



## needloub

The Voice


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

19 Kids and Counting


----------



## mandelinka

Made in Chelsea


----------



## mandelinka

location, location, location
totally addicted


----------



## frick&frack

RHWoNY


----------



## Spendaholic

Crimewatch Roadshow.


----------



## KatsBags

Blue Bloods


----------



## NoSnowHere

Law and Order SVU season 4


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## Spendaholic

My Name Is Earl


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The OG Bish --Judge Judy


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

8 Simple Rules


----------



## mrs moulds

So you think you can dance.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wipeout:giggles:


----------



## BgaHolic

HGTV New York Properties!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Bravo


----------



## needloub

Selling New York


----------



## hunniesochic

Everything reality, except Paris Hilton and Jerseylicious.


----------



## purseprincess32

SYTYCD ( So you think you can dance)


----------



## Jeannam2008

Minutes to win it...not really. waiting for America's got talent to start. I think it's on tonight LOL


----------



## lucretias

Burn notice!!!


----------



## toobabyish

Man vs. Food!


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News.


----------



## MarneeB

Locked Up Abroad


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress: bridesmaids


----------



## kymmie

Deadly Women on iDiscovery.


----------



## MarneeB

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## manditex

God help me, my kids r still up with the Phineas and Ferb!


----------



## manditex

hunniesochic said:


> Everything reality, except Paris Hilton and Jerseylicious.


 

Awwwwww why no Jerseylicious?? I'm so hooked!


----------



## hunniesochic

manditex said:


> Awwwwww why no Jerseylicious?? I'm so hooked!



It didn't catch my attention like other reality TV...


----------



## jadise

Jersey Shore


----------



## oceansportrait

jadise said:


> Jersey Shore


 
What? Did they start the new season already??


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

True Life


----------



## hunniesochic

Single Ladies


----------



## hunniesochic

manditex said:


> Awwwwww why no Jerseylicious?? I'm so hooked!



Ok...so I went back to catch up and yeah it's a good past-time. But everything was staged and not what the show makes everyone out to be. However, I really like Olivia and she's very sweet...and real.

Also, did you know she sang the theme song of Jerseylicious?!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWt5oOVuVcE


----------



## manditex

hunniesochic said:


> Ok...so I went back to catch up and yeah it's a good past-time. But everything was staged and not what the show makes everyone out to be. However, I really like Olivia and she's very sweet...and real.
> 
> Also, did you know she sang the theme song of Jerseylicious?!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWt5oOVuVcE


 
I think Olivia is so pretty, and I want her to have a make under so baaaaadddddd!! I think she'd look great.  I am awaiting tomm. night when she finally stands up to Tracey, sometimes I think she's too nice and 
I want her to stop being a pushover.  But yeah I read she was singing which I find strange b/c I dont think it resembles anything near her talking voice.  My daughter is begging for me to take her to Gatsby to have her hair and make up done by Olivia and Tracey, but then I hear they barely work there and thats its all for show.  Kind of disapointing.


----------



## hunniesochic

oceansportrait said:


> What? Did they start the new season already??



The new season starts on August 4th.

http://www.aoltv.com/2011/06/04/jersey-shore-season-4-premiere-season-5-confirmed/


----------



## oceansportrait

hunniesochic said:


> The new season starts on August 4th.
> 
> http://www.aoltv.com/2011/06/04/jersey-shore-season-4-premiere-season-5-confirmed/


 
*phew* Thanks for the heads up. This is a guilty pleasure show of mine, so I wouldn't want to miss this =)


----------



## hunniesochic

oceansportrait said:


> *phew* Thanks for the heads up. This is a guilty pleasure show of mine, so I wouldn't want to miss this =)



I agree 'cause it's mine also :giggles:


----------



## Necromancer

I'll be watching Game Of Thrones, which premiers here in Australia tonight.


----------



## jadise

oceansportrait said:


> What? Did they start the new season already??



No, it was season 3. We're little behind here.


----------



## needloub

_American Greed_


----------



## hazeltt

Bethenny Ever After


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Law and Order: UK


----------



## pond23

Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## hunniesochic

Ice Loves Coco
RHoNJ
Jerseylicious
and others.

Totally my guilty pleasure now...


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News


----------



## chunkylover53

Come Dine with Me


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Judge Judy - love her!


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## NY_Mami

Seinfeld....


----------



## CoachCatcher45

colbert report


----------



## NY_Mami

King Of The Hill....


----------



## Spendaholic

Heir Hunters.


----------



## hunniesochic

Keeping up with the Kardashian


----------



## needloub

_The Talk_


----------



## Love4MK

_Scrubs_


----------



## VuittonsLover

What's it worth.


----------



## Spendaholic

Sky News.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

NY_Mami said:


> King Of The Hill....



Your my girl, *boobies bump*

Southpark


----------



## NY_Mami

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Your my girl, *boobies bump*
> 
> Southpark


 
HeEeEeEeEeEeEey!!!!!!!!!..... I can't get enough of that show.... lol....


----------



## NY_Mami

Everybody Hates Chris....


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## pond23

Big Brother


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

RHWoNYC


----------



## VuittonsLover

Jeporady!


----------



## Chantilly0379

Switching between Basketball wives & Swamp People


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

wwhl


----------



## frick&frack

the new RHWoNYC repeated


----------



## needloub

House Hunters International


----------



## MarneeB

The Talk


----------



## pond23

E! Fashion Police


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Project Runway


----------



## frick&frack

sarah 101


----------



## loves

The kennedys


----------



## pond23

Local news


----------



## GhstDreamer

SP (Japanese detective drama series)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Project Runway


----------



## mrs moulds

The movie that started my LV obssesion...Private Benjamin.


----------



## omgblonde

Jerseylicious


----------



## purseinsanity

:shame:  Real Housewives of New York


----------



## jaa1169

i have jerseylicious taped, will watch next. right now watching big brother, then jersylicious, then next food network star. Sunday is such a tv bonanza! i have 8-9 things taped. it keeps me going during the week.


----------



## needloub

Seinfeld


----------



## frick&frack

RHWoNJ rerun


----------



## irishlass1029

Big Brother After Dark


----------



## needloub

loves said:


> The kennedys



Do you like the series thus far? 

Watching _E News_


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hardball


----------



## KatsBags

Rizzoli & Isles


----------



## loves

needloub said:


> Do you like the series thus far?
> 
> Watching _E News_



It is ok, not really that bowled over


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

George Lopez


----------



## needloub

_The View_


----------



## anitalilac

Hawaii Five -O, Alex O'loghlin is HOT!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sex and the City


----------



## Althea G.

Chopped -- I love that show!


----------



## needloub

Althea G. said:


> Chopped -- I love that show!



One of my favorite shows!!

Watching Iron Chef America


----------



## chanel*liz

Chopped!! i just became obsessed with it!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Rocco's Dinner Party


----------



## frick&frack

I loved chopped too...watched 3 episodes last night!

now I'm watching property virgins...another favorite


----------



## bornprettystore

Gossip girl of course! It's so splendid.


----------



## needloub

Alex Spoils Me said:


> Rocco's Dinner Party



Love this show, and it doesn't hurt that Rocco is handsome! 

Watching dvr'd _Property Brothers_


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Transformers: More than meets the eye -in Spanish  (So excited to have found it!)


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Hln


----------



## Love4MK

_Shake It Up!_


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## KatsBags

Ncis


----------



## kham

Jersey Shore


----------



## Jujuma

My son and I are just starting the first season of Dexter, watched first 3 episodes. Love it. Summer TV is the worse, glad we have options now.


----------



## needloub

_Love it or List it_ on OWN


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Formula 1 race in Hungary! Gooooo Michael!  LOL


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Jujuma said:


> My son and I are just starting the first season of Dexter, watched first 3 episodes. Love it. Summer TV is the worse, glad we have options now.





That was my 2nd favorite season. The 4th is the best season of tv ever made!! I love Michael C Hall so much! My favorite actor!


----------



## VuittonsLover

NJ Housewives


----------



## Jujuma

Luv2BuyBags said:


> That was my 2nd favorite season. The 4th is the best season of tv ever made!! I love Michael C Hall so much! My favorite actor!


Was he a child actor or am I confussing him with someone else?


----------



## needloub

_Nick & Vanessa's Dream Wedding_


----------



## MarneeB

My Strange Addiction


----------



## frick&frack

watch what happens live


----------



## lisaein

I'm actually watching a lot of tv shows right now. In the order of what days they come out: True Blood, Teen Wolf, Pretty Little Liars, White Collar, The Nine Lives of Chloe King, Covert Affairs, and last but not least, Suits. 

However, these are just only the American tv shows I watch.


----------



## Spendaholic

Giuliana & Bill


----------



## FashionGal18

Jersey Shore


----------



## VuittonsLover

Royal Pains


----------



## MrsTGreen

The Ultimate Merger


----------



## Jeannam2008

Jersey Shore.


----------



## needloub

Bang for Your Buck on _HGTV_


----------



## GhstDreamer

Liar Game Season 1 (for the second time)


----------



## chengj

My First Place


----------



## Spendaholic

total wipeout uk


----------



## pond23

Ice Loves Coco repeat


----------



## dress1

I Love Lucy!


----------



## KatsBags

^^ I'm sure you know...today is Lucille Ball's 100th birthday!

We're watching The Phineas & Ferb movie...


----------



## expensive shoes

Single ladies


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Murder One on DVD


----------



## NoSnowHere

Curb your Enthusiasm


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Toddlers and Tiaras


----------



## MarneeB

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## MarneeB

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

For Rent - HGTV


----------



## GhstDreamer

Akutou ~Juuhanzai Sousahan~ - just finished watching the last episode of the series.


----------



## hunniesochic

currently nothing as idk if anything worth watching is on...


----------



## frick&frack

4 christmases on max


----------



## Duck

Desperate Housewives


----------



## Dode99

Project Runway


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Murder One on DVD


----------



## Love4MK

_General Hospital_
I have so much to catch up on!


----------



## frick&frack

old school on cable :lolots:


----------



## frick&frack

entourage


----------



## Mette

The Glee Project!


----------



## frick&frack

ghosts of girlfriends past on cable


----------



## goodtaste

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## justwatchin

Bridezillas; these people are nuts!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Meitantei no Okite - only episode 3 so far. It's pretty hilarious!


----------



## frick&frack

project runway...trying to like this new season even though they don't deserve it after last year's disaster


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America (thank goodness for DVR)


----------



## Love4MK

_America's Next Top Model_ marathon on Bravo.


----------



## resalestar

obsessed with Mad Men. Just finished watching the season 4 on netflix


----------



## Sweet Tea

House Hunters International


----------



## agart245

Famous Food on VH1...it has Danielle from NJ Housewives, Heidi Montag, and a bunch of other reality show rejects.  It's entertaining!!


----------



## twin53

food(ography)


----------



## KatsBags

The original  "The Parent Trap" with Hayley Mills


----------



## KayuuKathey

Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Man vs. Food Nation. idk why i do this to myself lmao


----------



## Dode99

Big Brother


----------



## Lanier

30 for 30 "The U" documentary on ESPNU


----------



## needloub

60 Minutes


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Great Food Truck Race! ugh i love food. lmao


----------



## frick&frack

boardwalk empire


----------



## frick&frack

true blood


----------



## hunniesochic

jerseylicious


----------



## donnaoh

The evening news...


----------



## frick&frack

clash of the titans on cable


----------



## hunniesochic

Rhwnj


----------



## muffielove

In order of current watching preference:

Degrassi 
Teen Mom 
Jersey Shore & Geordie Shore


----------



## KayuuKathey

Jersey Shore (nothing else on...)


----------



## pond23

Dallas:Most Eligible - I can't stand it.


----------



## Fran0421

True Blood! The only show on right now.


----------



## clu13

Weeds


----------



## blackadara

Billy the Exterminator.  I don't know why but I love this show.


----------



## pquiles

Top Shot


----------



## it'sanaddiction

King of Queens


----------



## IrisCole

Breaking Bad


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## NY_Mami

The Looney Tunes Show....


----------



## GhstDreamer

Zettai Reido Season 2


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## frick&frack

"the princess bride" on cable


----------



## needloub

_The View_


----------



## pstno

Just got here.  OK technically this is not "at the moment" but I liked it...I saw a marathon of Criminal Minds yesterday.  First time I watched it and I liked the show.


----------



## tomz_grl

That 70's Show.


----------



## dress1

U.S Open


----------



## needloub

News


----------



## wetbandit42

Entourage series finale!


----------



## heather123

US Open men's tennis singles final - Djokovic v Nadal. Enthralling stuff!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Pysche

It's not a TV Show, but I am watching the live satellite/streaming of Ms. Universe 2011


----------



## needloub

Cnn


----------



## KatsBags

Will & Grace


----------



## GhstDreamer

Zettai Reido Season 2


----------



## frick&frack

auction hunters


----------



## MarneeB

That 70's Show


----------



## needloub

Chopped Champions


----------



## KatsBags

NCIS rerun


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## CoachCatcher45

super fat versus super skinny


----------



## frick&frack

top chef: just desserts


----------



## CoachCatcher45

20/20 i think?


----------



## pond23

Survivor


----------



## needloub

Property Brothers


----------



## emcosmo1639

modern family


----------



## needloub

Bang for your Buck


----------



## heather123

BBC news, about mining emergency in Wales. Four miners stuck down a mine. One already found dead in flood debris. No news yet on others. Heartbreaking.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## pond23

The Prime Time Emmys


----------



## frick&frack

alice in wonderland on stars


----------



## MarneeB

The Wonder Years


----------



## noon

Come Dine with me


----------



## Graw

House Hunters


----------



## blackadara

The Walking Dead on amc on demand.


----------



## MarneeB

Miami Ink


----------



## Spendaholic

Jerseylicious


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## purseprincess32

XFactor to see all the hype haha.


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Streaming the first episode of this season's Criminal Minds!!!!


----------



## Vinyl

Just finished up "The Lying Game."


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## luvtocarry

7th heaven marathon..


----------



## pinkpolo

2 Broke Girls
Ringer
Modern Family


----------



## needloub

The Gayle King Show


----------



## GhstDreamer

Zettai Reido Season 2


----------



## needloub

The Dr. Phil Show


----------



## Spendaholic

Was - Giuliana & Bill
Now - Jerseylicious.


----------



## needloub

News


----------



## needloub

Whitney (on DVR)


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## KatsBags

National Treasure for the 7986548765th time.


----------



## luvtocarry

Local News


----------



## needloub

Love it or List it


----------



## VuittonsLover

Revenge


----------



## Spendaholic

spy wars


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

millionaire matchmaker


----------



## needloub

News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Pan Am


----------



## frick&frack

news


----------



## Cait

Supersize vs. Superskinny


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Pawn Stars


----------



## Spendaholic

How Stuff's Made


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## clu13

The finale of SATC


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## PrincessD

Watching Princess on slice


----------



## needloub

Chopped Champions!


----------



## Spendaholic

sky news


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## platinum_girly

The secret circle.


----------



## *emma*

Just watched Parenthood and The Ringer.


----------



## frick&frack

repeat of top chef: just desserts


----------



## Mitzy

Wife Swap.
Then I am going to bed.


----------



## needloub

News


----------



## dress1

In Session Michael Jackson trial


----------



## needloub

More news


----------



## Samia

How I Met Your Mother and Sex and The City repeats


----------



## VuittonsLover

Playboy Club, Revenge, Survivor, X Factor


----------



## coronita

at this very moment - Jersey Shore. I can't not watch this crap.


----------



## frick&frack

happy gilmore on cable


----------



## studsnspikez

survivor


----------



## needloub

News


----------



## lovehgss1

Castle


----------



## ipekkeles

i'm watching last night's episode of The Mentalist...


----------



## cfca22

S.O.A., The Ringer, Dancing with the Stars, J.S., Greys Anatomy, and Desperated Housewives


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The Office


----------



## Robicslady

Fringe- and it just blew my mind!


----------



## KatsBags

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## crewgal

Pan Am


----------



## KatsBags

Storm Chasers on Discovery... well DH and DS are watching it... I'm just in the same room


----------



## needloub

Mob Wives Reunion


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

ID - Who the ef did I marry?


----------



## VuittonsLover

Dexter! Dexter! Dexter!


----------



## irishlass1029

Pan Am was on tonight?  Crap I missed it.

Watching the replay of All American Handyman on HGTV


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Degrassi


----------



## pond23

Nothing right now, but I just finished watching Dirty Soap on E!.


----------



## needloub

News


----------



## VuittonsLover

NJ Housewives.


----------



## Elsie87

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## dress1

Investigation Discovery


----------



## needloub

Property Virgins


----------



## GhstDreamer

Merlin (the new season has just started!)


----------



## needloub

Mad Fashion


----------



## pond23

Dancing With The Stars


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

halloween wars on food network


----------



## studsnspikez

Survivor


----------



## needloub

News


----------



## jujubexlove

New Girl on Hulu+


----------



## KatsBags

Ned & Stacey... Can Debra messing play any other kind of character? Stacey is exactly like Grace (Will & Grace)


----------



## cristalena56

the wonder years!!!!!!!!!!!! i adored this show!! i was so excited to see it was on netflix!!


----------



## CoachCatcher45

spongebob squarepants


----------



## siworae

&#49100;&#47532;&#44618;&#51008; &#45208;&#47924; (Deep-Rooted Tree) K-drama


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## KayuuKathey

Dr oz.


----------



## needloub

Chopped on DVR


----------



## platinum_girly

The ringer.


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon on HBO


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

old episodes of DR. 90201


----------



## KatsBags

Starsky & Hutch on a "retro" channel


----------



## irishlass1029

Ghost Whisperer.


----------



## needloub

The A list: New York


----------



## pond23

kendra repeat


----------



## cfca22

Four weddings


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## needloub

The Good Wife


----------



## pond23

keeping up with the kardashians repeat


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Mike & Molly


----------



## frick&frack

watch what happens live


----------



## Spendaholic

Tabatha's Salon Makeover


----------



## Spendaholic

kimora life in the fab lane


----------



## GhstDreamer

CSI: Las Vegas


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Happy Endings


----------



## needloub

Morning Joe


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sleeper Cell


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

News


----------



## frick&frack

"how to train your dragon" on HBO


----------



## damon2salvatore

well right now I'm watching 90210. This is an amazing tv series to watch and i have watched all the episodes of this tv series and that both are amazing. Now 90210 Season 4 Episode 6 is going to be air and I'm very exited to watch this episode online.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Blo0ondi

gossip girl! s05e04


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Big Brother UK


----------



## flsurfergirl3

X Factor. and i can't hold back the tears


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## PinkStella

I used to be fat on MTV


----------



## needloub

Morning Joe


----------



## MCF

New Adventures of Old Christine.  I can watch this show over and over and over!


----------



## kateincali

bored to death


----------



## dress1

Bravo Top Chefs


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## frick&frack

the next great artist


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Criminal Minds


----------



## Delta Queen

World Series. Go Cardinals!


----------



## frick&frack

top chef: just desserts


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## omgblonde

Criminal Minds


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gilmore Girls


----------



## frick&frack

international house hunters


----------



## materialrags

The big bang theory


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

two and a half men


----------



## KatsBags

Switching between football pre-game shows.


----------



## frick&frack

young victoria on cable


----------



## clu13

Homeland


----------



## needloub

The Good Wife


----------



## frick&frack

watch what happens live


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Blo0ondi

castle s04e06


----------



## frick&frack

property virgins


----------



## Spendaholic

Jerseylicious


----------



## needloub

News


----------



## CocoMeow

Hoarders! Then intervention.


----------



## frick&frack

LOTR1 on cable


----------



## needloub

The Next Iron Chef


----------



## purseproblm

Revenge


----------



## frick&frack

repeat of top chef just desserts finale


----------



## coronita

Extreme Couponing


----------



## CoachCatcher45

family guy


----------



## kirsten

Penn and Teller Tell A Lie.


----------



## douzz

modern family


----------



## saba

Property virgins


----------



## frick&frack

the weather channel


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The Judge Judy


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Basketball Wives


----------



## wilding

Better homes and gardens.


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## CoachCatcher45

dateline i think


----------



## kateincali

the mentalist


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## GhstDreamer

Twisted (Investigation Discovery)


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## needloub

The Next Iron Chef: Super Chefs...so excited for this show. They are all beasts!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## pond23

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## frick&frack

fashion hunters


----------



## shortsexychica

Living Single


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## girlsnstilettos

My current fave is the new true crime series called "Killer Instinct" on CLOO


----------



## frick&frack

work of art


----------



## jaa1169

suburgatory, later watching next work of art, real world, or top chef, havent decided yet


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Mette

Catching up on this week's XFactor live show and result show. (I love this show!)


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Karenada

tamara ecclestone: blillion $$ girl


----------



## Dani779

Fringe


----------



## cfca22

The Real Housewives of Atlanta re-runs can't wait for the new season


----------



## jadise

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## frick&frack

next great work of art


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Wicked Women


----------



## douzz

just watched this week's ep. of grimm and supernatural last night


----------



## baglady925

Real Housewives Of Atlanta


----------



## chi908

Real housewives of Atlanta re-runs...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Top Chef: Texas on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

real housewives of atlanta reunion part 1


----------



## ClassicFab

Bridezillas: I am utterly disgusted by Bridezilla Johanne. She is cheating on her fiance and went home with a former classmate to have a threesome.


----------



## frick&frack

real housewives of atlanta reunion 2


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Once Upon A Time*


----------



## frick&frack

real housewives of atlanta season 4 opener


----------



## tannedsilk

Tough Love: Miami.


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## pond23

Amazing Race


----------



## Spendaholic

the kennedys


----------



## needloub

_Nightline_


----------



## douzz

gossip girl


----------



## needloub

Oprah's Lifeclass


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter: deathly hallows 1 on HBO


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## flsurfergirl3

CMAs!!!!!! loving it!!


----------



## frick&frack

top chef texas


----------



## needloub

Property Brothers


----------



## CocoMeow

According to jim. My SO got me into this show.. he watches it because it reminds him of our relationship. I swear everything that they go through on that show, the way they act, ect.. reflects our relationship lol.


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## Spendaholic

american pickers


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## .jourdyn.

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

melissa and joey


----------



## Spendaholic

tia & tamera


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

CocoMeow said:


> According to jim. My SO got me into this show.. he watches it because it reminds him of our relationship. I swear everything that they go through on that show, the way they act, ect.. reflects our relationship lol.



That's funny that you say that.

My hubby got my into watching the King of Queens. We immediately saw ourselves as Doug and Carey - albeit, I less of a bish and my hubby less of a doofus.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

The People's Court


----------



## GhstDreamer

Most Evil


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## CocoMeow

Alex Spoils Me said:


> That's funny that you say that.
> 
> My hubby got my into watching the King of Queens. We immediately saw ourselves as Doug and Carey - albeit, I less of a bish and my hubby less of a doofus.


 
Lol ya he got me into King of Queens too  Never watched it before that.. still relate to According to Jim a lot more tho.


----------



## irishlass1029

One of my favorite movies on TCM - The Americanization of Emily!


----------



## poopsie

Fashion Police

Gotta have it!


----------



## Spendaholic

F1 Qualifying Abu Dhabi


----------



## pond23

Extra


----------



## KatsBags

Blue Bloods


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## Chineka

Extreme Couponing


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 7 on HBO on demand


----------



## Jennifer_C

Watching "Angel", season one again.


----------



## Spendaholic

the kennedys


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

^my morning fix as well...the news


----------



## frick&frack

int'l house hunters


----------



## Spendaholic

tia & tamera


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

^right there with you...the news


----------



## frick&frack

^

the news again


----------



## Spendaholic

the real housewives of miami on bio channel uk


----------



## chantal1922

Jeremy Kyle show


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## needloub

can't watch the news any longer...Top Chef: Texas on DVR


----------



## Threshold

Inspector Lynley (stream)


----------



## needloub

Selling New York on DVR


----------



## Threshold

Late Late Show (Craig Ferguson) - dvr


----------



## tomz_grl

SpongeBob


----------



## needloub

Chef Hunter on DVR


----------



## Spendaholic

ufo hunters


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

chopped


----------



## KatsBags

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## frick&frack

iron chef


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## dress1

CBS Sunday Morning


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## KayuuKathey

Dina's Party.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

The last few minutes of the Lions vs Panthers...yes, the Lions are going to win! Go Lions!!!


----------



## Threshold

Red Zone


----------



## pond23

60 Minutes


----------



## meluvs2shop

No one is watching AMA's? We're watching football but I saw on FB that JLo killed it with her performance.


----------



## frick&frack

auction hunters


----------



## chowlover2

Dexter


----------



## MarneeB

That 70's Show


----------



## Spendaholic

bbc news


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## KatsBags

Myth Busters


----------



## Coe

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Man vs Food 

drooling


----------



## nyshopaholic

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## Stilettolife

How I met your mother


----------



## KayuuKathey

Braxton Family Values

then

Keeping Up Appearances (UK show)


----------



## Necromancer

Coe said:


> The Big Bang Theory


 
Me too. I've been on a bit of a marthon over  the past few days.


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## GirlFriday

The Big Bang Theory.  I love it.  I can watch every episode over and over again.


----------



## Spendaholic

dangerous drivers


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon on HBO


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## jadise

the big bang theory


----------



## KatsBags

Sunday Night Football!


----------



## frick&frack

real housewives of atlanta


----------



## Northergirl

Grey Cup
It's half time and Nickelback is playing the half time show. They drive me crazy, all their damn music sounds the same. 

Go Winnipeg Blue Bombers!!!!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*"Once Upon A Time"*


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

Hoarders 1 year on.


----------



## KatsBags

Friends


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That '70s Show


----------



## NagaJolokia

_Breaking Bad_ on various sites


----------



## frick&frack

real housewives of beverly hills


----------



## Cait

RHoBH. Dear god...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

E! News


----------



## GirlFriday

New Girl


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## NoSnowHere

Millionaire Matchmaker


----------



## Spendaholic

clean house new york


----------



## frick&frack

top chef repeat


----------



## frick&frack

new top chef episode


----------



## Spendaholic

jerseylicious


----------



## Spendaholic

Ncis


----------



## lilly6t3

Modern Family.


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## VuittonsLover

Entertainment Tonight.  LOL


----------



## needloub

Selling L.A.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Community


----------



## KatsBags

Will & Grace


----------



## randr21

Dr oz


----------



## needloub

American Gangster


----------



## pond23

Entertainment Tonight


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## Love4MK

White Collar


----------



## NoSnowHere

Kourtney & Kim take NY


----------



## kymmie

Leverage - I need my weekly does of Christian Kane.


----------



## frick&frack

neverland


----------



## needloub

Chef Roble & Co.


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## fsubabe

Love and Hip Hop


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## needloub

Boston Med


----------



## GirlFriday

Wonder Years


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Chopped


----------



## GirlFriday

Hell on Wheels


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## frick&frack

work of art


----------



## frick&frack

top chef


----------



## needloub

Nightline


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## starrynite_87

Today


----------



## Cait

American Justice.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## KatsBags

Just finished Person of Interest now watching The Mentalist


----------



## ClassicFab

Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia

Danny Devito is hilarious in this!


----------



## Cait

Unsolved Mysteries re-runs. Robert Stack, not the Dennis Farina nonsense.


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## cfca22

Watching the mentalist, well not on tv they r filming on my block next door. Patrick and teresa are pretty much next to. So cool


----------



## needloub

^So cool!

the news


----------



## needloub

The Next Iron Chef: Super Chefs


----------



## kateincali

cfca22 said:


> Watching the mentalist, well not on tv they r filming on my block next door. Patrick and teresa are pretty much next to. So cool


jealous!

catching up on white collar at the moment


----------



## frick&frack

white christmas on AMC


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

I hate my teenage daughter


----------



## frick&frack

property virgins


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## Love4MK

_White Collar_


----------



## frick&frack

work of art


----------



## frick&frack

repeat of tonight's top chef


----------



## needloub

Top Chef: Texas on DVR


----------



## paradise392

im watching a christmas movie..a nanny for christmas that i recorded on dvr.


----------



## RedDuchess

I mostly watch online
Ever After
Desperate Housewives
Ringer
Gossip Girl
The other show on CW about the small town doctor

Then if I happen to catch them
Love & Hip-Hop
RHOA
RHBH


----------



## frick&frack

repeat of project accessory


----------



## Necromancer

I've been watching The Big Bang Theory box set. All done now and need to watch season 5 now.
Gonna watch Dexter in a little bit.


----------



## needloub

repeat of ********** Presidential debate


----------



## gummybear

1 girl 5 gays


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## clu13

Rembrandt in America on PBS - I just saw this exhibit last weekend - A-MAZ-ING!


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## needloub

The Next Iron Chef: Super Chefs on DVR


----------



## kateincali

Original UK Being Human


----------



## frick&frack

aladin on family channel


----------



## Mitzy

Evening News.


----------



## needloub

Love it or List it


----------



## logun

Enlightened.
one of the best tv drama's


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## trueshoelove2

RHoBH


----------



## Mekinfrance

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## xichic

OMG - dont ask why it took so long for me to watch "how i met your mother' but i am on season 2!! i love this show, how could i miss out on such a good thing??? NPH is hilarious!!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## KayuuKathey

America's funniest home videos on dvr.


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## needloub

^I love that show!

the news


----------



## frick&frack

^me too...also kitchen cousins

I'm now watching the news too


----------



## golden's mom

Bowl games


----------



## KatsBags

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

^same here


----------



## needloub

House Hunters


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Diners, Drive-Ins, & Dives. yes, at 1am. it's been the cause of my weight gain lmao makes me hungry!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wife Swap


----------



## golden's mom

Downton Abbey...again


----------



## terps08

Catching up on True Blood on hbo go!  I stopped watching after Season 3, but about 4 episodes in on Season 4 now.


----------



## Lanier

Just got introduced to The League. It's on FX and the third season just finished airing, but I'm catching up through iTunes. 

It's hilarious!! If you have any knowledge of football and have a dry sense of humor, you will love it.


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Income Property


----------



## truegem

Extreme Cheapskates


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## plumaplomb

Lanier said:


> Just got introduced to The League. It's on FX and the third season just finished airing, but I'm catching up through iTunes.
> 
> It's hilarious!! If you have any knowledge of football and have a dry sense of humor, you will love it.



My BF introduced me to this.  It is freakin' hilarious.  SHIIIIIVA!!!!


----------



## Cait

_Frasier. _


----------



## purseprincess32

Repeat of Grey's Anatomy-"Dark Was the Night".


----------



## dolllover

Revenge


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

^same here


----------



## Eimii

keeping up appearances


----------



## kateincali

white collar


----------



## frick&frack

rachel zoe project


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm watching season three of _Sex & the City_.


----------



## kateincali

Buffy


----------



## Mitzy

New Year's Eve Annual Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## Redd

^ me too!


----------



## EatWhenIDie

Yesterday I finished watching the BBC's 'Great Expectations'. I am so sad it's ended. 

But it was a beautiful adaptation of Dickens' novel nonetheless. (And Pip is my future husband ).


----------



## Echoes

Mitzy said:


> New Year's Eve Annual Twilight Zone marathon.



I caught a few of those.


Now, AbFab on BBCA


----------



## Delta Queen

Twilight Zone marathon. doo doo doo doo, doo doo doo doo....ya know the theme.


----------



## KatsBags

Football!


----------



## needloub

Cool Pools on HGTV


----------



## pinkmom66

Just finished watching the Walking Dead Marathon.


----------



## chantal1922

Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## needloub

football


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Definitely Twilight Zone!


----------



## Spendaholic

ncis


----------



## ninalicious

Not much on these days. So hubby and I decided to take on Modern Family as our friends highly recommended it to us


----------



## frick&frack

rose parade on HGTV


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Tournament of Roses Parade


----------



## kateincali

still finishing up the second season of white collar. don't know why i stopped watching it during the first season, it's one of my favourite shows now


----------



## needloub

American Greed


----------



## frick&frack

real housewives of BH


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## Serina

Dexter!


----------



## Spendaholic

snapped women who kill


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

^ the news as well


----------



## Mitzy

Anderson Cooper.


----------



## needloub

more news


----------



## kateincali

hoarders


----------



## coachlover89

Texas Multi Mamas on WEtv


----------



## Spendaholic

how do i look


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

^tag team again....the news


----------



## frick&frack

^


o'reilly factor


----------



## needloub

I am now watching _My First Place_


----------



## frick&frack

^love that show!

I'm now watching real housewives of BH repeats :shame:


----------



## needloub

^LOL!

the news


----------



## frick&frack

^the news here too


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> ^the news here too



 I need my morning fix!


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> I need my morning fix!



ditto :couch:


----------



## needloub

^


----------



## sarahlouise06

The Good Wife.


----------



## KatsBags

Big Bang Theory


----------



## needloub

Dexter on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

iron chef


----------



## needloub

The ********** debate


----------



## Noi_82

Storage Wars


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

48 Hours True Mystery


----------



## Spendaholic

How its made.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Law & Order: UK


----------



## needloub

The Good Wife


----------



## frick&frack

hitch on tbs...love this movie


----------



## CountryGlamour

Friends on Nick@Nite


----------



## ClassicFab

The Big Waste on Food Network. I wonder if any of this food is ever donated to soup kitchens. Sad that people go hungry at night when perfectly good food is being discarded.


----------



## Spendaholic

clash of the gods


----------



## golden's mom

Downton Abbey


----------



## CountryGlamour

Bonanza on TV Land, but since it's a cool rainy day I'm going to crawl into bed and find something on my DVR.


----------



## CountryGlamour

That 70s Show on Nick @ Nite


----------



## Espinosa

Just finished,_The Firm _with Josh Lucas, I really enjoyed it!


----------



## frick&frack

it's a brad brad world


----------



## Phanatical

Hoarders from earlier tonight that I DVRed. So sad but addicting!


----------



## frick&frack

watch what happens live


----------



## Spendaholic

the real housewives of beverly hills season 1 episode 1.


----------



## CountryGlamour

Murder She Wrote - TV Land


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## pinkmom66

Anderson taped from earlier today.  The Dance Moms cast is on.


----------



## Spendaholic

the chawners last chance.


----------



## Stilettolife

Golden girls


----------



## CountryGlamour

Andy Griffith


----------



## frick&frack

property virgins


----------



## kateincali

Angel


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## CountryGlamour

Golden Girls


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Blo0ondi

pretty little liers


----------



## needloub

Selling LA


----------



## frick&frack

chopped (sauteed spinach, garlic, raisins, & pine nuts...YUM!)


----------



## needloub

Selling NY


----------



## Spendaholic

Wanted Down Under.


----------



## needloub

Chopped on DVR


----------



## Spendaholic

Snapped women who kill


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## CountryGlamour

That 70s Show


----------



## CountryGlamour

Spendaholic said:


> Snapped women who kill



I love Snapped. Really interesting show. I watch it all the time


----------



## Spendaholic

CountryGlamour said:


> I love Snapped. Really interesting show. I watch it all the time


 
I love Snapped.

I'm watching with DH Frasier.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Atami no Sousakan - it's okay so far I'm on episode 4 but I'll watch anything Odagiri Joe is in.


----------



## kateincali

Bones


----------



## gnourtmat

30 rock


----------



## Cait

McMillan & Wife.


----------



## Myblackbag

Hot in Cleveland


----------



## MarneeB

Hot in Cleveland


----------



## CountryGlamour

The Nanny


----------



## Spendaholic

giuliana and bill


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

baby high


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## kristinized

Boardwalk Empire and Revenge


----------



## guccilove

CSI, Criminal Minds, Revenge, The Walking Dead (just finished season 1), Friends (on DVD) hehe....


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## CountryGlamour

George Lopez


----------



## frick&frack

chopped


----------



## Cait

Dr. Don Francis speaking at UCSF.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Idol - why? I dunno.


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

teen mum


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## lulubelle1211

the office reruns


----------



## MarneeB

the waltons


----------



## kristinized

catching up on last night's episode of Revenge


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## BgaHolic

It's family time. Watching American Idol.:couch:


----------



## kateincali

Revenge


----------



## GhstDreamer

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## CountryGlamour

George Lopez


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

storage wars.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Cold Blood


----------



## Monoi

Breaking bad


----------



## Spendaholic

the gadget show


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> the news



 the news


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> the news



same here


----------



## kateincali

Fringe


----------



## needloub

Girlfriends


----------



## MarneeB

Roseanne


----------



## Serina

Vampire Diaries. Ive had a "thing" for vampires since I was little. Starting with Buffy that id sneak-watch when I thought my mom didnt know. Than every movie I could find. I freaked when True Blood came out. Twilight just makes me cringe. 

Vampire Diaries is like a renessanse of my fascination.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MrsTGreen

RHoBH


----------



## flsurfergirl3

MrsTGreen said:


> RHoBH



ditto!!


----------



## kristinized

Alcatraz


----------



## needloub

The ********** debate...


----------



## kateincali

Once upon a time


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH repeat


----------



## jaa1169

the lying game


----------



## Spendaholic

real housewives of miami


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## MarneeB

friends


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> the news


^same as my fellow news junkie...


----------



## needloub

^

Pan Am on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

^

the news...waiting for the state of the union address...


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## baglady925

Joan and Melissa


----------



## frick&frack

the state of the union address


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> the state of the union address



 the same (but how much am I paying attention if I am on here LOL!)


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> the same (but how much am I paying attention if I am on here LOL!)



well, how closely does anyone _need_ to pay attention?


----------



## needloub

^True! I can read on here since they stand up and clap every 2 minutes!


----------



## Delta Queen

I was flipping channels and stopped on The Game, then saw NeNe from RHOA and am now thinking I may continue flipping!


----------



## CountryGlamour

King of the Hill (one of my guilty little pleasures - lol)


----------



## Spendaholic

snapped women who kill


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Chopped on DVR (I had to change from the news LOL!)


----------



## kateincali

Jane by Design. It's become a guilty pleasure show.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

House


----------



## fsubabe

Law & Order SVU


----------



## frick&frack

top chef


----------



## CountryGlamour

Golden Girls


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Snapped

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## Spendaholic

Giuliana & Bill


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

family guy


----------



## needloub

House Hunters


----------



## kirsten

Jersey Shore.


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## kateincali

One tree hill


----------



## Spendaholic

teen mum


----------



## marie-lou

Big bang theory!!!


----------



## CountryGlamour

Murder She Wrote


----------



## CountryGlamour

Bonanza (TV Land) I love old TV shows.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Grimm


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

Pinkalicious said:


> Grimm


^love this show!




the news


----------



## Spendaholic

the news


----------



## kristinized

Party Down


----------



## kateincali

Lost Girl


----------



## NoSnowHere

Law & Order SVU Season 10


----------



## kateincali

Alcatraz


----------



## MarneeB

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

American Pickers.


----------



## dramasing

Doctor Who  (via netflix)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Heat game holler!


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Pro Bowl


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Live from The Red Carpet


----------



## .jourdyn.

Once Upon a Time


----------



## RWolfeOH

Undercover Boss


----------



## beantownSugar

once upon a time


----------



## needloub

Snapped


----------



## Love4MK

Victorious


----------



## frick&frack

RHoAtl :shame:


----------



## Spendaholic

16 and pregnant


----------



## kateincali

once upon a time


----------



## frick&frack

watch what happens live


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## KayuuKathey

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills reunion.


----------



## CountryGlamour

Home Improvement


----------



## leboudoir

I finished a whole season of 2 broke girls today lol! I didn't expect it to be entertaining but it was


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

ncis


----------



## lulubelle1211

mob wives (guilty pleasure)


----------



## diorlongchamp34

Mob wives -season 2 -
T.I.&Tiny the family hustle


----------



## DuRoBags

Una Familia Con Surete (Mexican Soap)


----------



## whimsic

Spartacus at the moment, and really sad for the death of the actor who played him in the first season (RIP A.W)


----------



## .jourdyn.

Glee!


----------



## aunyabird

Glee
Grey's Anatomy
Once Upon a Time
Spartacus (forgot this one!)
I'm also watching a lot that aren't airing right now - via hulu and netflix. I love marathoning shows.

Waiting on GoT s2, Madmen, The Borgias, Breaking Bad, Sons of Anarchy and a bunch of others to return too!


----------



## needloub

Wwhl


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## danilouwho

New Girl at the moment, getting ready to watch Ringer


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## CountryGlamour

Dick Van **** (how come it won't let me spell his name out? Weird)


----------



## CountryGlamour

Murder She Wrote, but about to find something else on the dvr.


----------



## Spendaholic

ncis


----------



## coachariffic

Southland


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## lindseyspenc84

Justified!


----------



## frick&frack

top chef


----------



## frick&frack

watch what happens live


----------



## MarneeB

48 hours


----------



## Spendaholic

snapped women who kill


----------



## MarneeB

everybody loves raymond


----------



## RWolfeOH

The Talk


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

little einsteins   (the things an aunt has to do...)


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## lulubelle1211

30 Rock


----------



## lindseyspenc84

Big bang theory


----------



## aunyabird

Going to watch tonight's Grey's Anatomy soon!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

needloub said:


> General Hospital on DVR



another episode on DVR


----------



## kateincali

Switched at Birth


----------



## MarneeB

dr phil


----------



## Spendaholic

wanted down under revisited


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

mickey's clubhouse


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## kateincali

the vampire diaries


----------



## coronita

Repeats of How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## NY_Mami

Real Housewives Of Atlanta....


----------



## bcbgurl19

The Big Bang Theory on dvr


----------



## kateincali

Alcatraz


----------



## PrincessBailey

Dance moms


----------



## kateincali

the mentalist


----------



## needloub

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## GirlFriday

Fraggle Rock with my daughter and then later I'll watch Sister Wives.


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## frick&frack

grimm...on demand


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Survivorman - I've never watched it before today!


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## .jourdyn.

Good Morning America


----------



## maskedcitygirl

Designer_Love said:


> What tv show are you watching at the moment?
> 
> i'm currently watching the golden girls


THE VOICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i can't believe what just happened!! blake turned for someone singing a miranda song, AFTER adam did!!!

a BIG part of me WISHED she went with adam!!!!!!!!!!!!! he wanted her first!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## needloub

^The Voice as well!


----------



## buzzytoes

Was watching The Voice. DH interrupted and now we are watching Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## Spendaholic

pawn stars


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kristinized

Just finished up season 4 of The Big Bang Theory


----------



## chantal1922

Seinfeld


----------



## needloub

House Hunters


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH reunion part 2


----------



## kateincali

Supernatural


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## .jourdyn.

NCIS & Glee


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## kateincali

pretty little liars


----------



## frick&frack

tabitha's taking over


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Chopped. waiting for the reun of RHOC


----------



## CountryGlamour

golden girls


----------



## Spendaholic

real housewives of miami


----------



## GirlFriday

Parenthood


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## marie-lou

New Girl


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## needloub

Chopped on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## frick&frack

top chef


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> top chef


----------



## frick&frack

watch what happens live

needloub, news buddy, you watching too?


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> watch what happens live
> 
> needloub, news buddy, you watching too?



You know it!


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> You know it!



:lolots: michael eating corn on the cob sexily...teasing it


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> :lolots: michael eating corn on the cob sexily...teasing it



Oh, you didn't like the quiver of his lips? LOL!


----------



## CountryGlamour

Frasier


----------



## kateincali

Jane by Design


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Castle


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## missjenny2679

Dance Moms!


----------



## kateincali

Switched at Birth


----------



## frick&frack

game of thrones


----------



## needloub

Nightline


----------



## kateincali

The River


----------



## *MJ*

Judge Judy


----------



## Spendaholic

the news


----------



## MarneeB

dateline nbc


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## CountryGlamour

Roseanne


----------



## diorlongchamp34

Spiderman 2 on FX


----------



## kyria alexander

Lost Girl


----------



## kateincali

Fringe


----------



## frick&frack

something borrowed on HBO


----------



## PrincessBailey

Watching a movie.. I love you beth cooper


----------



## KayuuKathey

keeping up appearances


----------



## frick&frack

a movie on cable


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Girlfriends


----------



## pquiles

How to Rock!!


----------



## kristinized

Supernatural


----------



## AEGIS

property brothers


----------



## MarneeB

the waltons


----------



## CountryGlamour

threes company


----------



## marie-lou

Once upon a time!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

The Game then Selling New York.


----------



## MarneeB

everybody loves raymond


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH reunion 2 repeat


----------



## a_Jarai

The Lying Game


----------



## needloub

BET Honors


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH reunion 3


----------



## kateincali

Californication


----------



## frick&frack

it's a brad brad world


----------



## kateincali

how i met your mother


----------



## CountryGlamour

Frasier


----------



## kristinized

Supernatural


----------



## tnguyen87

Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives and basketball


----------



## kateincali

House


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

the waltons


----------



## needloub

Fashion Police on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## chantal1922

King of Queens


----------



## kateincali

Hawaii Five-O


----------



## kateincali

Castle


----------



## MarneeB

chantal1922 said:


> King of Queens


 
^Love that show!!

I'm watching Dr. Phil right now.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Body of Proof


----------



## kyria alexander

Alcatraz


----------



## frick&frack

top chef (repeat of last week's episode)


----------



## coronita

News


----------



## frick&frack

top chef (new episode)


----------



## GirlFriday

Parenthood


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## kateincali

Revenge


----------



## nillacobain

Being Human UK


----------



## Pinkalicious

Fringe


----------



## shortsexychica

Designing Women - bedtime ritual


----------



## MarneeB

dateline nbc


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

the waltons


----------



## ClassicFab

not a show, but Whitney Houston's funeral. It was beautiful, may she RIP


----------



## frick&frack

interiors, inc


----------



## MarneeB

everybody loves raymond


----------



## frick&frack

iron chef on demand


----------



## KatsBags

Leverage


----------



## LVBagLady

Lifetime channel. Whitney Houston's Biography.


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## jadise

One Tree Hill


----------



## .jourdyn.

Himym


----------



## MarneeB

the news


----------



## CountryGlamour

The Parent Trap (the original) on Hallmark Channel


----------



## KatsBags

^^ 
I'm flipping between that and Starsky & Hutch


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA repeat


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA the new episode


----------



## kateincali

House of Lies


----------



## *MJ*

Star Trek DS9


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ally McBeal


----------



## frick&frack

watch what happens live


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## CountryGlamour

Frasier


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## GirlFriday

Last week's The Walking Dead.


----------



## nillacobain

Being Human UK


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kyria alexander

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

it's a brad brad world


----------



## frick&frack

watch what happens live


----------



## m3rma1d

4th hour of Today (aka Kathie-Lee & Hoda)
Andy Cohen is on at the moment talking celeb gossip.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Strawberry Nights


----------



## kateincali

pretty little liars


----------



## chantal1922

Real Housewives of OC


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## kateincali

the colbert report


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## kateincali

the lying game


----------



## livestar23

The Brit Awards!


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## kateincali

Hawaii Five-O


----------



## kateincali

Castle


----------



## MarneeB

everybody loves raymond


----------



## lovehgss1

Suburgatory


----------



## needloub

Kitchen Cousins


----------



## kristinized

Game of Thrones


----------



## kateincali

One Tree Hill


----------



## nillacobain

Being Human UK - again!


----------



## jennyx0

Supernatural. My sister won't let me change the channel.. this show is effing scary.


----------



## leboudoir

Once Upon A Time. I started it yesterday and watched 13 episodes back to back. i know i lost a day because of it but it's riveting tv


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## needloub

Selling New York on DVR


----------



## hunniesochic

I watch these shows when I catch it...
RHW
Mob Wives
Jerseyshore
Gossip Girl


----------



## needloub

Pan Am on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress atlanta (dvr)


----------



## needloub

Filthy Rich on DVR


----------



## MarneeB

the waltons


----------



## michie

Sanford & Son


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Savoring Harlem on DVR


----------



## Mette

Will and Grace.  I love this show!


----------



## TexaninPA

Who the Bleep Did I Marry


----------



## lolitablue

Ghost Whisperer marathon.  Going to switch it to The Devil wears Prada really soon!!


----------



## anne.A

Grey's Anatomy
Gossip Girl 
Criminal Minds


----------



## frick&frack

sex & the city 2 on cable


----------



## kristinized

Game of Thrones


----------



## jadise

Oth


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## kyria alexander

Downton Abbey


----------



## mrskolar09

Snapped


----------



## robbins65

The Redcarpet on E


----------



## needloub

Live from the Red Carpet


----------



## .jourdyn.

The Academy Awards


----------



## pond23

the Oscars


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## trueshoelove2

the bachelor


----------



## frick&frack

American pickers


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## frick&frack

it's a brad brad world


----------



## Mette

Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> the news


----------



## nillacobain

Being Human UK - 3rd season finale :cry:


----------



## Love4MK

E! Entertainment Specials: Girls Who Kill

Why am I watching this?!  I don't know, but I always find this stuff intriguing, lol.


----------



## kateincali

Supernatural


----------



## MarneeB

american idol


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## amyveg

Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## talldrnkofwater

White collat


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## nillacobain

Being Human UK  - 4x01 will miss Mitchell!


----------



## KatsBags

Ncis


----------



## kateincali

Unforgettable


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## mrskolar09

Wife Swap reruns on Lifetime


----------



## kateincali

Ringer


----------



## frick&frack

Top chef finale


----------



## MarneeB

dr phil


----------



## cosmogrl5

I Love Lucy- I always start my day with a little Lucy on the Hallmark channel.


----------



## needloub

WWHL on DVR


----------



## kristinized

Fear Itself


----------



## needloub

Property Brothers


----------



## frick&frack

^love that show!



the news


----------



## needloub

Unsung


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## KM7029

Gossip girl


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## Lvgiraffe

Smash
Pleasantly surprised


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

RuPaul's Drag Race
Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## Mette

Will and Grace.


----------



## Love Of My Life

downton abbey


----------



## LVBagLady

Reruns of The Big Bang Theory on TBS.


----------



## kateincali

Grimm


----------



## frick&frack

the A team on HBO


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Monkees


----------



## CountryGlamour

The Nanny, but about to change it.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## cosmogrl5

Weekend shopper said:


> The Monkees


For this, I love you.

I'm watching Ice Loves Coco.


----------



## KatsBags

Ocean's Eleven

Say what you will about Brad Pitt but I think he's so yummy as Rusty. Oh yeah... George looks pretty good in a tux!


----------



## Weekend shopper

cosmogrl5 said:


> For this, I love you.
> 
> I'm watching Ice Loves Coco.


 

I am a big Davy Jones fan, so his passing came as a shock to me.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Weekend shopper said:


> I am a big Davy Jones fan, so his passing came as a shock to me.



I was upset too.  I've been listening to my greatest hits album nonstop.  Apparently, they replayed the Brady Bunch episode he was in the other day, but I missed it.


----------



## mocha.lover

Solitary. I just got into it and it's an interesting psychological experiment but probably something I'd have difficulty participating in without knowing the time of day.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Jerseylicious


----------



## KatsBags

Amazing Race


----------



## kateincali

Homeland


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gcb


----------



## frick&frack

kandi factory


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## gnourtmat

Catching up on the office


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## MarshB

just finished two broke girls..


----------



## EmeldaMarcus2

The Walking Dead


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

the waltons


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Hollywood Girls Night on DVR


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## Mette

Catching up on last night's Celebrity Apprentice.


----------



## frick&frack

bethenny ever after rerun


----------



## mocha.lover

Alcatraz.


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## needloub

^the news as well


----------



## frick&frack

^me 3!  the news...will be watching all night


----------



## needloub

MarneeB said:


> news





frick&frack said:


> ^me 3!  the news...will be watching all night



It's a "news" party! LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> It's a "news" party! LOL!



woohoo!!!  party on, wayne


----------



## kyria alexander

Game of Thrones


----------



## krawford

Cougar town


----------



## ClassicFab

Martin


----------



## chantal1922

Real Housewives of OC


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> woohoo!!!  party on, wayne



Party on, Garth!


----------



## MarneeB

my strange addiction


----------



## mocha.lover

GCB & Awake


----------



## Samia

Camelot


----------



## needloub

still watching the news


----------



## kristinized

Futurama


----------



## cosmogrl5

Wendy Williams :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America Countdown on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## Tarhls

Operation repo


----------



## diva1029

Sesame street.  My son took over the TV.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Million dollar listing new York

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cosmogrl5

Home Improvement (old school, baby!)


----------



## Mediana

Just watched the Pilot of GCB. Enjoyed it ..


----------



## frick&frack

news


----------



## kateincali

Antm


----------



## frick&frack

how to train your dragon on HBO  (my most favorite part was just on )


----------



## hunniesochic

Rhwoc

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Face Off


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## CountryGlamour

Threes Company


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kymmie

Twilight -- one of them.  I thought the Malti-Poo I am dogsitting would like to watch the wolves.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Hollywood Girl's Night


----------



## Myblackbag

Hoarders


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## Trianna

Once Upon A Time.


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## CountryGlamour

Snapped


----------



## CountryGlamour

Frasier


----------



## NY_Mami

Wwhl....


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

watch what happens live


----------



## NY_Mami

Martin...


----------



## kateincali

The Walking Dead


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

^me too


----------



## fashiolista

GCB (online)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## addie.

Wheel of Fortune


----------



## frick&frack

pirates 4 on starz


----------



## Mette

Celebrity Apprentice. (I miss George Takaei!)


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Morning Joe on DVR


----------



## MarneeB

90210 (the original, not the new crap)


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Cook Like an Iron Chef on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kristinized

just started season 1 of south park


----------



## kateincali

Body of Proof


----------



## needloub

Nightline


----------



## kateincali

One Tree Hill


----------



## KayuuKathey

Smash dvr.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## CountryGlamour

Three's Company


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## needloub

Flip This House


----------



## MarneeB

the vampire diaries on my dvr


----------



## fashiolista

Fairly legal, 2nd season premiere.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MarneeB

48 hours mystery


----------



## KayuuKathey

mob wives


----------



## frick&frack

game of thrones


----------



## needloub

The Voice


----------



## frick&frack

another episode of game of thrones...a marathon on HBO (hurry up april 1!!!)


----------



## chantal1922

Last week's episode of The Good Wife.


----------



## needloub

Mob Wives


----------



## kristinized

South Park


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Secret Circle


----------



## MJDaisy

watching once upon a time right now


----------



## MarneeB

amazing race


----------



## frick&frack

more game of thrones


----------



## needloub

Stevie TV


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## inginga

Dexter on DVD


----------



## needloub

Hollywood Girls Night on DVR


----------



## chantal1922

The Bill Cunningham Show


----------



## winniejo

Desperate Housewives


----------



## needloub

Bethenny Ever After


----------



## MarneeB

90210 (the original)


----------



## natcolb65

Smash.....I love this show!!


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## kateincali

how i met your mother


----------



## MarneeB

friends


----------



## hunniesochic

Basketball Wives


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## kateincali

House


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## cosmogrl5

E! News


----------



## kateincali

Mad Men


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## terps08

The Killing.


----------



## kristinized

Game of Thrones


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

^same here


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## MarneeB

the little couple


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## hunniesochic

Bad Girls Club: Las Vegas


----------



## MarneeB

american idol


----------



## kateincali

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## needloub

Couples Therapy


----------



## kateincali

Survivor


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Being Human UK


----------



## Lanier

Million Dollar Listing New York


----------



## MarneeB

new girl


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## kateincali

breakout kings


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> the news



the same


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> the same



news junkies unite


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> news junkies unite



I need to stop yelling at the television though LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> I need to stop yelling at the television though LOL!



we have a few more months of that to go...I ordered a bumper sticker yesterday


----------



## needloub

^LOL!  So true...when I can't take much more, I just switch to mindless tv


----------



## MarneeB

the vampire diaries


----------



## kristinized

South Park


----------



## tnguyen87

SHAHS of Sunset


----------



## kateincali

One Tree Hill


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Ringer


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## fashiolista

Missing (2012)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CountryGlamour

Threes Company


----------



## kateincali

Nikita


----------



## cosmogrl5

Full House...because that's how I roll.


----------



## frick&frack

dog whisperer


----------



## MarneeB

celebrity ghost stories


----------



## kateincali

Touch


----------



## MarneeB

90210


----------



## CountryGlamour

Threes Company


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## MarneeB

the waltons


----------



## Espinosa

*The Firm*, on episode 6, and its getting so good!


----------



## MarneeB

a nascar race


----------



## frick&frack

leave it to niecy


----------



## krazycatlady

Big Bang Theory.. i wanted to watch Frozen Planet but I will wait until another day or get them all on DVD.


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## MarneeB

my name is earl


----------



## flwrgirl

Mad Men


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## MarneeB

dancing with the stars


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Shameless


----------



## rolalove

Castle


----------



## frick&frack

bethenny ever after


----------



## KatsBags

Friends


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## lovehgss1

Secret Life of the American Teenager
Castle
Bones


----------



## haitham

Married with children


----------



## flwrgirl

Shameless


----------



## krawford

My husband is so into the Military Channel, I had to leave.


----------



## kateincali

Breakout Kings


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## kateincali

House of Lies


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

the biggest loser


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## MarneeB

the little couple


----------



## kipkapst7

Heartland- started at season one I am now is season 4 i love it


----------



## needloub

WWHL on DVR


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## kristinized

Mad Men


----------



## fashiolista

Nikita

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## MarneeB

american idol


----------



## terps08

30 Rock!


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

the waltons


----------



## kristinized

South Park season 4


----------



## frick&frack

tangled on starz


----------



## roxys

secret circle


----------



## flwrgirl

House hunters


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## kateincali

Colbert


----------



## kateincali

Awake


----------



## kyria alexander

Sherlock


----------



## bnjj

Duck Dynasty


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## cosmogrl5

Fashion Police


----------



## kyria alexander

Fashion police is my ultimate guilty pleasure!


----------



## prof ash

Boy Meets World- a forever favorite


----------



## MarneeB

90210


----------



## MarneeB

hockey game (my blues are losing )


----------



## frick&frack

luck


----------



## kristinized

South Park season 6


----------



## mrinvest87

Nip/Tuck Season 3


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## nyshopaholic

House Hunters


----------



## needloub

Mob Wives


----------



## flashy.stems

top chef canada


----------



## kyria alexander

Game of Thrones


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## diva1029

Games of Thrones


----------



## frick&frack

game of thrones again


----------



## kristinized

Games of Thrones


----------



## CountryGlamour

george lopez


----------



## kateincali

Game of Thrones, The Killing


----------



## terps08

Mad Men... Catching up on this season.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> the news


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## frick&frack

bethenny ever after


----------



## needloub

Smash


----------



## kristinized

South Park


----------



## CountryGlamour

news


----------



## kristinized

South Park season 7


----------



## MarneeB

dancing with the stars


----------



## needloub

Chopped


----------



## frick&frack

^same here


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> ^same here


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


>





WWHL next...right?


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> WWHL next...right?



Absolutely...thanks for reminding me!


----------



## RedDuchess

The Game


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## MarneeB

friends


----------



## kristinized

South Park season 7


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

game of thrones repeat


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## KatsBags

First episode of Awake (on demand)


----------



## MarneeB

dr phil


----------



## needloub

Scandal


----------



## frick&frack

sweet genius


----------



## babieejae1101

Dora the Explorer with my friend's little girl.


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## diva1029

Mob Wives


----------



## meluvs2shop

how i met your mother  

I never saw it before and its really funny!


----------



## MarneeB

20/20


----------



## bnjj

Drugs Inc.


----------



## tilolis

Psych


----------



## MarneeB

48 hours


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## MarneeB

90210, the original


----------



## KatsBags

Starsky & Hutch


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Frankenstein (2004) with Parker Posey.


----------



## lovehgss1

Bones


----------



## kateincali

grimm


----------



## Kansashalo

To Kill A Mockingbird (the old movie with Gregory Peck)


----------



## MarneeB

^love that movie!

news


----------



## kristinized

South Park season 9


----------



## KatsBags

SNL... DD is obsessed with One Direction


----------



## Mette

Fringe. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MarneeB

the amazing race


----------



## RWolfeOH

The Client List


----------



## frick&frack

life's too short


----------



## windchimes

"Friends" with my husband!


----------



## frick&frack

game of thrones


----------



## flwrgirl

^^ same here


----------



## MendologistLisa

Grand Designs - how to build an eco home!


----------



## mocha.lover

GCB: Turn the Other Cheek


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

flwrgirl said:


> ^^ same here


^love it!!!  it ends too quickly, then I have to watch it again anyway because so much happens.




o'reilly factor


----------



## winniejo

Gossip Girl


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## MrsTGreen

Bethenny Ever After


----------



## flwrgirl

Mad men


----------



## frick&frack

bethenny ever after


----------



## chunkylover53

The Only Way is Essex


----------



## winniejo

Bethenny Ever After


----------



## havetohave86

I'm loving smash. And also fashion hunters


----------



## needloub

True Hollywood Story


----------



## kateincali

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## needloub

The Game


----------



## kristinized

South Park season 9


----------



## MarneeB

the biggest loser


----------



## kateincali

Hawaii Five-O


----------



## frick&frack

chopped


----------



## MarneeB

the little couple


----------



## redrose000

Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## injenue

Made in Chelsea!


----------



## gummybear

1 girl 5 gays


----------



## MrsTGreen

Psych


----------



## kateincali

The Killing


----------



## needloub

Million Dollar Listing


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor repeat


----------



## flwrgirl

Real housewives of OC


----------



## Weekend shopper

Little House on the Prairie


----------



## terps08

Nova... Really interesting segment on tornadoes.


----------



## kateincali

Survivor


----------



## kateincali

Unforgettable


----------



## MarneeB

american idol


----------



## MarneeB

Bh 90210


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## MarneeB

st louis blues hockey


----------



## needloub

Scandal


----------



## kateincali

Unforgettable


----------



## kateincali

Bones


----------



## kristinized

South Park season 11


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## MarneeB

Bh 90210


----------



## kateincali

Breakout Kings


----------



## platinum_girly

The Graham norton show.


----------



## needloub

Abdc


----------



## kateincali

Colbert Report


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

MarneeB said:


> Bh 90210


 

This again


----------



## frick&frack

big top pee wee on HBO


----------



## kristinized

South Park season 11


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## MrsTGreen

EastEnders


----------



## lorihmatthews

Suze Orman


----------



## MarneeB

the nascar race


----------



## kristinized

South Park season 13


----------



## frick&frack

american pickers


----------



## kateincali

Fringe


----------



## frick&frack

another episode of american pickers


----------



## hunniesochic

Scorned: Love Kills.


----------



## hunniesochic

Who the (bleep) Did I marry?


----------



## kristinized

South Park season 13


----------



## needloub

The Good Wife


----------



## MrsTGreen

Big Rich Texas


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## JosiePotenza

The Client List


----------



## needloub

Wwhl


----------



## frick&frack

repeat of GoT


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## caitlin1214

Titanic: The Aftermath on the Discovery Channel.


----------



## MarneeB

my name is earl


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Secret Life of the American Teenager


----------



## Myblackbag

Oprah's Next Chapter with T.D. Jakes


----------



## lovehgss1

Bones


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA reunion 1


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## ms-whitney

hart of dixie! the green arrow guy is in it ^_^ cute


----------



## LadyAnya

Lovejoy|Bin Diving|Series 2


----------



## needloub

Styled by June


----------



## MarneeB

mike & molly


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## flwrgirl

Girls


----------



## *MJ*

Robot Chicken

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## needloub

^the news as well


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## MarneeB

survivor


----------



## MarneeB

american idol


----------



## blackeyedsusan

TiVoed Dancing With The Stars-The Results


----------



## mocha.lover

Nurse Jackie


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kristinized

Mad Men


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## Chineka

Army Wives

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kateincali

America's Next Top Model


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA reunion 2


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## *MJ*

News

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

the vampire diaries


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

MarneeB said:


> the vampire diaries



Me too!! Was about to post this! I'm a late comer to this TV show and am watching series one on DVD!


----------



## MarneeB

unique sweets


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## kristinized

Kolchak: The Night Stalker


----------



## MarneeB

justified


----------



## platinum_girly

The secret circle.


----------



## jadise

grey's anatomy


----------



## needloub

RHofNJ


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA reunion 2 repeat


----------



## kateincali

Fringe


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ


----------



## kateincali

Girls


----------



## MarneeB

the amazing race


----------



## winniejo

Mad Men


----------



## kateincali

The Killing


----------



## watson9890

At this time i am watching my favorite TV show and that is True Blood.....


----------



## coachmom2boys

Daniel Boone at the Sears Auto waiting room...


----------



## chantal1922

Wendy Williams Show


----------



## terps08

Law and Order.


----------



## frick&frack

Rio on HBO


----------



## ksammon

frick&frack said:


> Rio on HBO



Oh man i love that movie


----------



## hunniesochic

Mad


----------



## kateincali

Breakout Kings


----------



## chunkylover53

The Only Way is Essex


----------



## ClassicFab

RuPaul's Drag Race...Tyra looks HAM...eeek!


----------



## MarneeB

dancing with the stars


----------



## kristinized

Mad Men


----------



## frick&frack

ksammon said:


> Oh man i love that movie


^it has grown on me.  that soundtrack is fabulous though.


bethenny ever after rerun


----------



## winniejo

Gossip Girl


----------



## kristinized

Alfred Hitchcock Presents


----------



## hunniesochic

Friends.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## terps08

Fresh Prince!


----------



## hunniesochic

Tough Love: New Orleans.


----------



## MarneeB

everybody loves raymond


----------



## Wilmaerika

News


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## kristinized

Revenge


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## needloub

The Game


----------



## MarneeB

american idol


----------



## kateincali

Unforgettable


----------



## needloub

Revenge


----------



## chunkylover53

Game of Thrones


----------



## kateincali

ABC World News


----------



## kateincali

Survivor


----------



## kateincali

Antm


----------



## Myblackbag

Hot in Cleveland


----------



## MarneeB

beverly hills 90210


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## CountryGlamour

Cheers


----------



## MarneeB

bh 90210


----------



## hunniesochic

Storage Wars.


----------



## MarneeB

the fresh prince of bel-air


----------



## MarneeB

nascar race


----------



## Mette

Fringe.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

TiVo of tonight's Supernatural


----------



## kristinized

Alfred Hitchcock Presents


----------



## CountryGlamour

I Love Lucy


----------



## MarneeB

freaks and geeks


----------



## needloub

The Good Wife


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## frick&frack

veep


----------



## CountryGlamour

Golden Girls


----------



## CountryGlamour

Frasier


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## needloub

Couples Therapy


----------



## ksammon

frick&frack said:


> ^it has grown on me.  that soundtrack is fabulous though.
> 
> 
> bethenny ever after rerun



omg ya !!! it makes me want to dance


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## MarneeB

the facts of life


----------



## *MJ*

Family Guy


----------



## frick&frack

bethenny ever after


----------



## MarneeB

reba


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## MarneeB

bh 90210


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

everybody loves raymond


----------



## jaelle

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## kateincali

Unforgettable


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## ClassicFab

Love Addiction, a disabled woman with 2 kids is using part of her disability check to take care of her cheating, able bodied boyfriend. Who btw, cheated on her and had a child


----------



## kateincali

Game of Thrones


----------



## Cait

Catching up on _Supersize vs. Superskinny _and that horrible Brookhaven show.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

TiVo Modern Family


----------



## MarneeB

one hit wonders


----------



## scrpo83

Suits


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Gcb


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

american idol


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chopped on foodtv


----------



## chantal1922

Sex and the City


----------



## KatsBags

Big Bang Theory


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## frick&frack

chopped


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Thouched


----------



## hunniesochic

Matrix Evolution

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Vampire Diaries, just started watching this show and love it!


----------



## needloub

Selling NY


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## peppersasen

Mad Men.
American Horror Story.
Random NatGeo/BBC documentaries.


----------



## peppersasen

The Simpsons 23 marathon on Fox.

Best season yet, great episodes.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Life After


----------



## MrsTGreen

New York Undercover


----------



## kateincali

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## kateincali

Bones


----------



## frick&frack

oceans 12 on TBS I think...something like that


----------



## MarneeB

yes, dear


----------



## kateincali

Awake


----------



## insideout

The Client List...so cheesy!


----------



## Bri 333

All of the Jersey Shore reruns.


----------



## kateincali

The Mentalist


----------



## chantal1922

Mad Men


----------



## kateincali

Fringe


----------



## choozen1ne

Mad Men something needs to happen its getting kind of boring


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ repeat


----------



## MarneeB

I survived..beyond and back


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## mona_danya

Hawaii 5-0


----------



## kateincali

The Killing


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## frick&frack

bethenny ever after repeat


----------



## blackeyedsusan

TiVod The Voice


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Property Virgins


----------



## cosmogrl5

Boy Meets World


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Hawaii Five-O


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## kateincali

House


----------



## kateincali

Castle


----------



## love2shop_26

Law and Order SVU


----------



## hunniesochic

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Touch


----------



## frick&frack

RHC repeat


----------



## wareagle

Two and a half Men (the good one w/ Sheen)


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Heat game then Revenge!!!


----------



## kateincali

Unforgettable


----------



## MarneeB

american idol


----------



## kateincali

Survivor


----------



## kristinized

Revenge


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## kateincali

Top Model


----------



## kateincali

Breakout Kings


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## kateincali

Revenge


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

dr phil


----------



## kateincali

The Secret Circle


----------



## frick&frack

GoT repeat


----------



## Love4MK

Psych ... Gotta catch up!


----------



## Samia

How I met your mother


----------



## MarneeB

bh 90210


----------



## Mette

Fringe.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clu13

Snl


----------



## LADC_chick

Catching up on the recent eps of Finding Your Roots.


----------



## kateincali

Game of Thrones


----------



## kateincali

Survivor


----------



## MarneeB

desperate housewives


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## MarneeB

america's got talent, and I'm finding it boring


----------



## frick&frack

bethenny ever after on dvr


----------



## needloub

Basketball Wives


----------



## fashiolista

Hart of Dixie

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MarneeB

bh 90210


----------



## cosmogrl5

I Love Lucy


----------



## frick&frack

pirates 4 on starz


----------



## kateincali

House


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## rockystar9890

At the moment i am watching the true blood tv show...


*Watch The Dictator Movie Online*


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Belle49

Best Ink on Oxygen


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## frick&frack

pride & prejudice on the style network


----------



## MarneeB

american idol


----------



## Cait

RHNJ - love the vulgarity!


----------



## ellief

Stanley Cup playoffs!


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Lody

ATM, a rerun of Two & A Half Men...

I also watched Criminal minds earlier --- one of my faves!


----------



## MarneeB

everybody loves raymond


----------



## Sophie-Rose

curb your enthusiasm


----------



## fashiolista

Don't trust the b in apt. 23

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

barefoot contessa


----------



## kateincali

top model


----------



## MarneeB

the facts of life


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Jira

Simpsons on DVD


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

bh 90210


----------



## MarneeB

nikita


----------



## kristinized

Revenge


----------



## frick&frack

due date on hbo


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Grimm


----------



## fashiolista

Revenge

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cosmogrl5

Rocking it old school with some Saved by the Bell


----------



## DuRoBags

Mob wives


----------



## kristinized

How I Met Your Mother season 2


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## LadyAnya

Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## Lody

rerun of "Leave It to Beaver"


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Homicide Hunter: Lt Joe Kenda


----------



## KatsBags

Project Runway marathon


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress atlanta


----------



## kristinized

HIMYM season 2


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## frick&frack

GoT repeat


----------



## kerker

the voice!


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ repeat


----------



## frick&frack

bethenny ever after


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## MOMx2inLV

DWTS finals!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MarneeB

friends


----------



## platinum_girly

Jerseylicious.


----------



## frick&frack

ice age on hbo


----------



## MarneeB

^cute avatar!

friends


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks!



the news


----------



## MarneeB

friends


----------



## kateincali

Burn Notice


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## KatsBags

Will & Grace


----------



## MarneeB

bh 90210


----------



## qudz104

modern family


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## MarneeB

the office


----------



## kateincali

Top Model


----------



## kristinized

Revenge


----------



## frick&frack

sweet genius


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## frick&frack

chopped


----------



## MarneeB

everybody loves raymond


----------



## jadise

rita rocks


----------



## tranquilsoul

Ru Paul's drag race.  It's hilarious!


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## MarneeB

primetime: what would you do?


----------



## frick&frack

fast five


----------



## MarneeB

tattoo school


----------



## aurawn

Re-watching an old favorite - The 4400.


----------



## frick&frack

american pickers


----------



## chocofrapp

REvenge and Game of THrones after


----------



## MarneeB

celebrity ghost stories


----------



## frick&frack

american pickers


----------



## clevercat

CSI:NY season finale


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## cts900

Super Hero Squad with my kids


----------



## GingerSnap527

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## frick&frack

veep


----------



## frick&frack

GoT repeat


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## hunniesochic

Basketball Wives

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

Friends.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda 2 on HBO


----------



## hunniesochic

Single Ladies.


----------



## greentealover

Family guy


----------



## lil_peanut

Band of brothers


----------



## frick&frack

bethenny ever after


----------



## greentealover

Game of Thrones


----------



## kateincali

The Killing


----------



## Cait

Law & Order.


----------



## Myblackbag

Impractical jokers


----------



## MarneeB

Myblackbag said:


> Impractical jokers


 

Me too!


----------



## Perfect Day

Made in Chelsea


----------



## DuRoBags

Lo Que La Gente Cuenta


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## hunniesochic

Lingo.


----------



## hunniesochic

Deal or No Deal.


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Love Of My Life

Game of Thrones & MAd Men again


----------



## MarneeB

bh 90210


----------



## frick&frack

don't be tardy for the wedding...so ashamed to be watched this trash :shame:


----------



## MarneeB

friends


----------



## coachmom2boys

Parking Wars


----------



## hunniesochic

Jay Leno


----------



## frick&frack

raising arizona on HBO


----------



## m3rma1d

Mrs. Eastwood--The one with the "Hermes" being abused for a photo shoot. What a lame show this is.


----------



## m3rma1d

m3rma1d said:


> Mrs. Eastwood--The one with the "Hermes" being abused for a photo shoot. What a lame show this is.



Now I'm watching another episode, where the teenage daughter wants her bellybutton pierced, so the mom goes out and gets her own pierced to "teach her a lesson".... This is possibly the dumbest show ever made. I think I've found my new "hate-watch" show.


----------



## hunniesochic

Some movie on Syfy


----------



## hunniesochic

Friends.


----------



## KatsBags

Big Bang Theory


----------



## kateincali

Touch


----------



## frick&frack

GoT repeat


----------



## kerker

revenge!! just started the watching it


----------



## constanziaaa

Modern Family


----------



## Sophie-Rose

True Blood


----------



## jadise

One Tree Hill - season 1


----------



## kristinized

How I Met Your Mother season 4


----------



## hunniesochic

MIa v. Bos


----------



## frick&frack

GoT repeat


----------



## MarneeB

friends


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## GirlFriday

Bob's Burgers


----------



## frick&frack

american pickers


----------



## hunniesochic

Good Luck Charlie


----------



## kristinized

Mad Men


----------



## kristinized

Game of Thrones season finale


----------



## MarneeB

friends


----------



## diva1029

News


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## hunniesochic

Dateline on ID


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## kateincali

House Hunters


----------



## kateincali

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## hunniesochic

All Worked Up


----------



## needloub

Chopped


----------



## GirlieShoppe

The Golden Girls


----------



## dollfeet

The glee project.


----------



## MarneeB

everybody loves raymond


----------



## rubycat

Chopped


----------



## Spendaholic

law and order


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

gene simmons' family jewels


----------



## hunniesochic

I (Almost) Got Away With It.


----------



## hunniesochic

Hunt for the Texas 7


----------



## kateincali

Colbert Report


----------



## kateincali

House Hunters International


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## kateincali

jane by design


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## Jeannam2008

Today with klg and Hoda


----------



## hunniesochic

Today.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## raiderette74

I'm currently on a Pretty Little Liars SEason 1 marathon.


----------



## hunniesochic

Cold Blood


----------



## needloub

General Hospital


----------



## frick&frack

oliver twist on starz


----------



## kateincali

ABC World News


----------



## krawford

Real housewives of orange county


----------



## frick&frack

chopped


----------



## hunniesochic

Through the Wormhole.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Spendaholic

the morning news


----------



## frick&frack

euro cup holland vs denmark


----------



## kristinized

How I Met Your Mother season 4


----------



## frick&frack

GoT rerun


----------



## KatsBags

Ocean's Eleven on Bravo


----------



## thatsme123

Parks and recreation


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

smallville!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Most haunted season 1.


----------



## hunniesochic

Mob Wives Chicago


----------



## Coe

Breaking bad


----------



## kristinized

True Blood


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ repeat


----------



## hunniesochic

Nightmare Next Door.


----------



## frick&frack

true blood west coast repeat


----------



## Spendaholic

RHOC season1


----------



## ksammon

live with Kelly ..don't ask


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

friends


----------



## kristinized

Mad Men


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## terps08

True Blood on demand!


----------



## kateincali

Mad Men


----------



## frick&frack

american pickers


----------



## hunniesochic

The Amazing World of Gumball

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mrb4bags

Devils vs Kings


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## platinum_girly

Most haunted season 2


----------



## hunniesochic

1000 Ways to Die.


----------



## KatsBags

Ncis:la


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

chopped


----------



## kateincali

pretty little liars


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## cutiealex14

family guy


----------



## kateincali

House Hunters


----------



## Oogolly

the killing, just started on season 1 today and I havent been able to stop watching!


----------



## kateincali

Storage Wars


----------



## hunniesochic

I (Almost) Got Away With It.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## Yuriy

I don't watch any shows. Just sometimes watch Chinese ones, like &#38750;&#35802;&#21247;&#25200;&#65292;&#25105;&#20204;&#32422;&#20250;&#21543;&#12290;


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## MJDaisy

friends


----------



## cosmogrl5

The Marcia, Marcia, Marcia episode of The Brady Bunch.


----------



## hunniesochic

Dateline on ID


----------



## kateincali

Colbert Report


----------



## fashiondiva89

Burn Notice


----------



## Waffle65

Re-runs of The Vampire Diaries. This new season can't come soon enough.


----------



## hunniesochic

Blood Relatives.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

Goya's Ghosts


----------



## kateincali

Suits


----------



## kateincali

Jane by Design


----------



## Chantilly0379

Watching dead files!


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## MarneeB

the cosby show


----------



## MrsTGreen

Jerseylicious


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## Jeannam2008

Teen wolf


----------



## kateincali

The Killing


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## hunniesochic

Single Ladies.


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## icelatte

pretty little liars season 3


----------



## kateincali

pawn stars


----------



## kateincali

White Collar


----------



## frick&frack

chopped


----------



## kateincali

pretty little liars


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## platinum_girly

One born every minute.


----------



## KatsBags

Friends... Chandler's moving to Yemen... 15 Yemen Road, Yemen


----------



## kateincali

White Collar


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## jessobsession

So you think you can Dance lol!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

I (Almost) Got Away With It.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## MarneeB

platinum_girly said:


> One born every minute.


 

Just noticed your signature, congratulations!!


----------



## platinum_girly

MarneeB said:


> Just noticed your signature, congratulations!!


 
Awww thanks girl xoxo


----------



## kateincali

the colbert report


----------



## kateincali

necessary roughness


----------



## jessobsession

Now I'm watching the Miss Tennessee pageant

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

Blood Relatives.


----------



## vitaniya

I am watching the TV show~~~~'"The Vampire Dairy"~~~love~~~this is my second time to watch it~~~~


----------



## hunniesochic

Maury Show

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## hunniesochic

Deadly Women.


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## Couture_Girl

modern family, i freakin love this show!!


----------



## jessobsession

Couture_Girl said:
			
		

> modern family, i freakin love this show!!



Agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Judge Judy! My guilty daytime pleasure.


----------



## kateincali

Suits


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## Couture_Girl

msnbc- penn state case


----------



## frick&frack

randy to the rescue


----------



## hunniesochic

Dateline on ID.


----------



## LVBagLady

Entertainment Tonight is on but I'm not really watching it.


----------



## mpazzo

Burn Notice


----------



## hunniesochic

Cheaters.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## frick&frack

euro cup - england vs italy


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## twin53

old but great movie: Bringing Up Baby


----------



## lemonaid

twin53 said:
			
		

> old but great movie: Bringing Up Baby



I love that movie-- so funny!


----------



## kateincali

house hunters international


----------



## hunniesochic

48 Hours on ID.


----------



## hunniesochic

Nightmare Next Door.


----------



## chantal1922

Tough Love New Orleans.


----------



## hunniesochic

RHWoNJ


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## fashiolista

Bunheads

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MarneeB

three's company-I forgot how stupid this show was!


----------



## bellelumiere

On rotation for me at the moment: Masterchef Australia, Southland, Hart of Dixie, True Blood, Glee & The Pauly D Project. That last one is a bit shameful.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Jeannam2008

Teen wolf


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## Pinkfoot

Dallas and loving it!


----------



## frick&frack

transformers 2


----------



## babypie

Snapped


----------



## hunniesochic

Fatal Encounters.


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## IrisCole

Just started watching, The Newsroom - I quite like it so far!


{ Post #7,000!!!  }


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## kateincali

Colbert Report


----------



## frick&frack

craft wars


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Pregnant In Heels, this chick Donna looks soooooo familiar!!! Very Taylor Dayne.


----------



## needloub

Wwhl


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## hunniesochic

Pawn Stars.


----------



## KatsBags

Dallas


----------



## kateincali

America's Got Talent


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## MarneeB

the facts of life


----------



## clu13

Real Tine with Bill Maher


----------



## needloub

Tia & Tamera


----------



## clu13

Rachel Maddow


----------



## qudz104

Just started once upon a time


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## MarneeB

tia and tamera


----------



## KatsBags

Flipping between House Hunters and Friends


----------



## hunniesochic

RHWC


----------



## Lody

a rerun of Friends


----------



## clu13

Historic Pubs of Dublin


----------



## flashy.stems

cashmere mafia.    &#128151;Netflix


----------



## frick&frack

hangover 2 on HBO


----------



## hunniesochic

Forensic File

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## GingerSnap527

Catching up with my TIVO after a week of travel...right now it's Monday's America's Got Talent


----------



## kateincali

White Collar


----------



## hunniesochic

Spider Man


----------



## MarneeB

bh 90210


----------



## KatsBags

Leverage


----------



## Waffle65

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## GingerSnap527

Secret Millionaire


----------



## clu13

US Olympic trials - gymnastics


----------



## frick&frack

true blood repeat


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## bobobob

Watched Masterchef 18 minutes ago


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Pawn Stars


----------



## frick&frack

the league of extraordinary gentlemen on HBO


----------



## shopamour

I'm watching Teen Wolf!! A really good supernatural fast paced show. Hot guys too


----------



## MarneeB

friends


----------



## Jadeite

grey's anatomy


----------



## Spendaholic

F1


----------



## Waffle65

Marijuana: A Chronic History


----------



## terps08

Homeland, first episode.  My coworker says he loves it, I wanted to check it out as well!


----------



## kateincali

The Big C


----------



## frick&frack

star wars V on cable


----------



## MarneeB

the choice


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## Jadeite

greys anatomy


----------



## GingerSnap527

Frasier


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ


----------



## 50calray

Patiently waiting for Season 3 of The Walking Dead and Final Season of Breaking Bad


----------



## frick&frack

american pickers


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Glass House


----------



## MarneeB

kendra on top (first and last time watching. this woman is annoying!)


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Shield


----------



## kateincali

Keeping up with the Kardashians


----------



## needloub

NY Med


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Covert affairs


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## platinum_girly

Pll


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## thatsme123

Luther


----------



## citypsyche

Bunheads
Reruns of "Criminal Minds" that I haven't seen before


----------



## kristinized

Murder She Wrote season 1


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Dead Boss


----------



## frick&frack

randy to the rescue


----------



## platinum_girly

Coronation street


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark


----------



## Sweetpea83

House Hunters.


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark


----------



## MrsTGreen

Jerseylicious


----------



## Jeannam2008

Holmes inspection on hgtv with the fiancé.


----------



## kristinized

Murder she wrote season 2


----------



## frick&frack

true blood


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark


----------



## frick&frack

the newsroom


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

smallville reruns


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## hunniesochic

First 48.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

big brother


----------



## frick&frack

true blood repeat


----------



## kateincali

white collar


----------



## hunniesochic

Bait Car


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## kristinized

Murder she wrote season 2


----------



## MarneeB

tia & tamera


----------



## hunniesochic

48 Hours.


----------



## kateincali

Walking Dead b&w premiere


----------



## frick&frack

LOTR2 on starz


----------



## kateincali

The Glades


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark


----------



## hunniesochic

Forensic Files.


----------



## MarneeB

20/20


----------



## seahorseinstripes

csi las vegas


----------



## kateincali

Necessary Roughness


----------



## kateincali

Louie


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Wire Season 3


----------



## chantal1922

Sex and the City


----------



## kaitydid

48 Hours


----------



## MarneeB

the andy griffith show


----------



## gavindale

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## MarneeB

dateline


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Chopped


----------



## Jeannam2008

Army wives


----------



## hunniesochic

Hardcore Pawn


----------



## frick&frack

tonight's true blood repeated


----------



## Bzemom

Castle on demand.
Nathan fillion is cuddly.


----------



## kaitydid

My Wife and Kids


----------



## Tarhls

My Name is Earl, Cops edition


----------



## needloub

Real Housewives of NY


----------



## shall

The Closer


----------



## kateincali

Keeping up with the Kardashians


----------



## frick&frack

international house hunters


----------



## MarneeB

the king of queens


----------



## rubycat

Jurassic park 2.


----------



## kaitydid

Cake Boss


----------



## platinum_girly

Geordie shore.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Repo games


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor repeat


----------



## platinum_girly

The RHONJ


----------



## lovehgss1

Baking With Julia


----------



## kateincali

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## sharknbark

School spirits on syfy...at night...alone...ready for nightmares about demon ghosts now -yay!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Breaking Bad


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark


----------



## lovehgss1

Final Witness.


----------



## kateincali

white collar


----------



## kristinized

Murder She Wrote season 3


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## kaitydid

Reba


----------



## frick&frack

american pickers


----------



## ms-whitney

Korean drama city hunter, it's why I haven't left house yet..


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark


----------



## frick&frack

olympic swimming


----------



## platinum_girly

Supersize Vs. Superskinny


----------



## frick&frack

olympics women's swimming


----------



## pquiles

Olympics... Men's gymnastics.


----------



## frick&frack

olympic swimming & gymnastics


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Snapped


----------



## jadise

olympics


----------



## lovehgss1

Olympics


----------



## platinum_girly

One born every minute.


----------



## addisonshopper

Olympics and a dvr recording of love and hip hop


----------



## Spendaholic

MotoGP


----------



## frick&frack

independence day on TNT...until the olympics come back on


----------



## twin53

Mulan


----------



## frick&frack

olympic women's synchronized diving


----------



## frick&frack

olympics women's gymnastics


----------



## hunniesochic

Olympics.


----------



## kaitydid

The Olympics


----------



## MarneeB

Olympics


----------



## Waffle65

South Park


----------



## hunniesochic

WWF (DS and little brother is watching the show)


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics: beach volleyball


----------



## kaitydid

Friends


----------



## MarneeB

yes dear


----------



## platinum_girly

One born every minute, season 3.


----------



## frick&frack

olympic beach volleyball


----------



## MarneeB

laverne & shirley


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## MarneeB

big brother


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Tosh.0


----------



## frick&frack

olympic swimming


----------



## Bzemom

Top chef masters.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

olympic women's gymnastics


----------



## MarneeB

olympic men's swimming


----------



## frick&frack

olympic swimming (WAY TO GO SONI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## MarneeB

olympic women's swimming


----------



## frick&frack

back to olympic women's gymnastics all around finals (GO GABBY!!!)


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark


----------



## frick&frack

Olympic men's trampoline


----------



## clu13

Olympic boxing


----------



## LADC_chick

It's not a TV show, but I'm watching the Black Keys live on the Lollapalooza YT channel. Love them!


----------



## Waffle65

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## thatsme123

The olympics


----------



## frick&frack

michael phelps' last olympic race  :cry:


----------



## MarneeB

olympics


----------



## kaitydid

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## lovehgss1

In Julia's (Child) Kitchen with Master Chefs


----------



## MarneeB

olympics-men's diving


----------



## frick&frack

olympics women's individual gymnastics finals


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Chopped


----------



## Llisa

Waffle65 said:


> The Big Bang Theory


Me,too! I just start watch it yesterday. So funny and lifestyle.


----------



## Llisa

The olympics.


----------



## pquiles

Olympics


----------



## MrsTGreen

Olympics


----------



## frick&frack

olympic women's gymnastics event finals - floor exercise (repeat)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sinbad (UK)


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## kaitydid

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air


----------



## Kaliepearce

Three's Company


----------



## kristinized

Murder She Wrote season 4


----------



## frick&frack

Olympic BMX racing


----------



## frick&frack

Olympic distance swimming


----------



## psulion08

Million dollar listing!


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark (from lastnight)


----------



## frick&frack

Olympic women's 4 x 400


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Project Runway


----------



## hunniesochic

National Geographic.


----------



## needloub

House Hunters


----------



## roses5682

Rehab addict


----------



## hunniesochic

The Game Plan.


----------



## kaitydid

Randy to the Rescue


----------



## hunniesochic

Baby Mama.


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark


----------



## psulion08

My super sweet sixteen...love/hate this show lol


----------



## kristinized

Murder she wrote season 4


----------



## Love Of My Life

highlights fromthe olympics & closing ceremonies


----------



## Waffle65

The Cosby Show


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ repeat


----------



## chunkylover53

Channel 9 news


----------



## MarneeB

weeds


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark


----------



## kaitydid

Extreme Makeover:  Weight Loss Edition


----------



## TheAnaVega

Gossip girl, thanks netflix!


----------



## frick&frack

american pickers


----------



## remy12

Animal Practice and the monkey is amazing.....................


----------



## platinum_girly

Geordie shore!


----------



## kateincali

homeland


----------



## Spendaholic

The real housewives of new york


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## hunniesochic

Vo Toi La So 1


----------



## frick&frack

American pickers


----------



## MarneeB

the facts of life


----------



## Spendaholic

Big Bang Theory


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## hunniesochic

Behind mansion wall


----------



## Lilylovelv

Big Bang Theory


----------



## kateincali

The Soup


----------



## ClassicFab

House Hunters


----------



## kaitydid

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## Storm Spirit

Project Runway
Pretty Little Liars


----------



## maryjoee1

Suits
Pretty Little Liars
Breaking Bad


----------



## MarneeB

^you're watching 3 shows at once?!


Teen mom, I'm so bored. lol!


----------



## hunniesochic

Deadly women.


----------



## kateincali

ABC World News


----------



## MarneeB

20/20


----------



## pquiles

Tanked .


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark.


----------



## toodlee

Boss


----------



## feudingfaeries

Stars earn stripes


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

toodlee said:
			
		

> Boss



Me too.


----------



## GINNI

Merlin


----------



## hunniesochic

Behind Mansion Walls


----------



## feudingfaeries

Seinfeld


----------



## Porcelain Doll

A Gentleman's Dignity. (Korean shows FTW!)


----------



## hipmama

Falling Skies!! Love this series.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Just started Revenge, it's seriously awesome so far!


----------



## kateincali

saving hope


----------



## frick&frack

Iron man on FX


----------



## MarneeB

til death


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

The big year on HBO


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## hunniesochic

Phineas and Ferb


----------



## Murphy47

Suits


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kaitydid

Four Weddings


----------



## frick&frack

due date on HBO


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## frick&frack

Sarah's summer house


----------



## Waffle65

South Park


----------



## kateincali

Suits


----------



## frick&frack

I found the gown


----------



## hunniesochic

Deadly Women.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Myrkur

Keeping Up With The Kardashians


----------



## hunniesochic

Awkward


----------



## needloub

Million Dollar Listing


----------



## frick&frack

Sherlock Holmes on TNT


----------



## chunkylover53

Toddlers & Tiaras


----------



## needloub

Tia & Tamera


----------



## frick&frack

101 gadgets that changed the world


----------



## kristinized

Murder She Wrote season 6


----------



## frick&frack

the weather channel


----------



## GingerSnap527

frick&frack said:
			
		

> the weather channel



South Florida, right? Haha, I was watching that a lot today!

Right now, The Great Food Truck Race


----------



## frick&frack

GingerSnap527 said:


> South Florida, right? Haha, I was watching that a lot today!
> 
> Right now, The Great Food Truck Race



yep...you know it.  you're south of me, right?  we haven't lost power (thank god), have you?  doesn't really seem to be a big deal here.


----------



## GingerSnap527

frick&frack said:
			
		

> yep...you know it.  you're south of me, right?  we haven't lost power (thank god), have you?  doesn't really seem to be a big deal here.



Miami Beach. Not too bad here, just rain. I haven't lost power, but I've had friends south of me who have. 

There's only so much news and weather you can watch, lol.


----------



## needloub

Snapped


----------



## frick&frack

true blood


----------



## kateincali

True Blood


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## MarneeB

roaseanne


----------



## frick&frack

the weather channel


----------



## BONYTT

ive got Bloomberg, geeky


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kaitydid

20/20


----------



## kristinized

True Blood season finale


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Bad Girls Club. Over and over and over lol


----------



## needloub

Gallery Girls


----------



## starrynite_87

Gallery Girls


----------



## feudingfaeries

I love Lucy.


----------



## kyria alexander

The Newsroom


----------



## frick&frack

true blood on demand


----------



## BellaLuella

Suits. I need a Harvey spectar


----------



## hunniesochic

Single Ladies.


----------



## MarneeB

george lopez


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

reba


----------



## chantal1922

American Greed


----------



## coconutsboston

Abby & Brittany


----------



## hunniesochic

Bgc


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Breaking Bad.... OMG


----------



## Flip88

BBC news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## jadise

Smash


----------



## kateincali

covert affairs


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## hunniesochic

A kid's show on Disney.


----------



## j0yc3

Supernatural


----------



## MarneeB

friends


----------



## MarneeB

the wonder years


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

bh 90210


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kimora: Life in the fab lane.


----------



## clu13

Burt wolf's travels and traditions: great rivers of Europe


----------



## Waffle65

Million Dollar Listing


----------



## MarneeB

Friends


----------



## frick&frack

the goonies on ABC family


----------



## hunniesochic

Some anime show SO is watching.


----------



## xsophiag

catching up on Pretty Little Liars


----------



## BoobooCess

Shark Men on NGC


----------



## GingerSnap527

Man vs Food


----------



## MarneeB

Nascar race


----------



## frick&frack

land of the lost on sci fi


----------



## hunniesochic

Single Ladies.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## BONYTT

bloomberg


----------



## MarneeB

Bh 90201


----------



## frick&frack

Grimm


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY...don't know if I can stand this one any more


----------



## MarneeB

Big brother after dark


----------



## kateincali

Supernatural


----------



## TodaysCharacter

Family guy


----------



## BONYTT

friends


----------



## Noi_82

Bar Rescue


----------



## MarneeB

Reba. (love this show!)


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me on HBO


----------



## LVBagLady

Beverly Hills Nannies


----------



## yesenia1070

"Coma" On A&E I'm surprised their isn't a thread for the 2 part series. I love the mini movie at first I though It was going to be a show. The end I did not like because they didn't really say much as what happened to the rest of the characters.


----------



## frick&frack

hop on HBO...need to change it


----------



## BONYTT

awkward


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## TodaysCharacter

Sadly, big brother


----------



## flwrgirl

Real housewives of NY


----------



## InTheDesert

King of Queens!


----------



## chunkylover53

Embarrassing Bodies


----------



## BONYTT

Jamie's Kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## DrDior

Last night I was watching The Mistress, in which Gordon Ramsay's alleged ex-mistress stages interventions to help other women dump the married men in their lives.

I don't know that I can keep watching it, though: there's something incredibly hypocritical and sanctimonious about a woman who is making money off of being some dude's bit on the side lecturing other women in rather pious tones about why what they're doing is wrong. 

I might have been more inclined to take her 'do-gooding' at face value if the opening segment didn't - every week - rehash her famous affairs (of which she has written about in a 'tell all' and in countless news articles). 

Interesting premise - 'mistress intervention' - but flawed execution.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## cocosapphire

The DNC 2012!


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## Myrkur

khloe & lamar


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## Myrkur

Keeping up with the kardashians


----------



## MrsTGreen

EastEnders


----------



## chunkylover53

Big Brother (snore)


----------



## pixiesaz

Suits!!! (re-watching it because it's just that awesome! Cannot wait for the new episodes in January!)


----------



## frick&frack

dogs 101


----------



## hunniesochic

I married a mobster.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Chopped


----------



## hunniesochic

Wicked attraction


----------



## hunniesochic

Happily Never After


----------



## GingerSnap527

Sound of Music


----------



## Box

Sex and the City


----------



## Waffle65

Wilfred


----------



## chantal1922

Hell on Wheels


----------



## GingerSnap527

Drop Dead Diva


----------



## Waffle65

Breaking Amish


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## IzzeyAnn

City Confidential


----------



## bella601

Jerseylicious


----------



## frick&frack

repeat of grimm on demand


----------



## Noi_82

Storage War


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Here Comes Honey Boo Boo


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Cait

Law & Order re-runs.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Waffle65

America's Got Talent


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## kateincali

Saving Hope


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## BONYTT

grey's anatomy


----------



## kateincali

Life


----------



## MarneeB

big brother after dark


----------



## frick&frack

tangled on starz


----------



## MarneeB

reba


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## MarneeB

dr phil


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## hunniesochic

World's Wildest Police Video.


----------



## Hyacinth

"Alien Deep With Bob Ballard" on National Geographic.

FOUR HOURS of new footage - Woo-HOOOOO !!!!!!!!


----------



## kateincali

the new normal


----------



## carvedwords

Once upon a time.  Addicting!!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Great Food Truck Race


----------



## hunniesochic

RHWoNJ


----------



## Mitzy

Parks and Recreation.


----------



## frick&frack

pirates 2 on cable


----------



## nightsnitch

i've actually ran out of TV Shows at the moment since all of them are on break so I've gone to watching Law Order SVU until the shows return.


----------



## BONYTT

cold files


----------



## dom4pres

A TON. 

I'm starting Supernatural, the X Files, and Bones. I've also been re-watching South of Nowhere, Wire in the Blood, and Doctor Who.


----------



## kateincali

Touch


----------



## Love Of My Life

RHoNY


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations.


----------



## hunniesochic

Bgc


----------



## frick&frack

intolerable cruelty on HBO


----------



## BONYTT

awkward


----------



## Sweetpea83

Taboo.


----------



## frick&frack

despicable me on HBO


----------



## needloub

General Hospital


----------



## frick&frack

American pickers


----------



## hunniesochic

Chinese drama.


----------



## MarneeB

bh 90210


----------



## frick&frack

FSU vs Clemson


----------



## cool girl

Star Trek: The Next Generation

Teen Wolf Season 2

Home and Away

Vikings - a documentary on the BBC


----------



## NightAtTheOpera

Doctor Who
X-Factor UK
Friends (I can't believe the pilot episode aired 20 years ago yesterday)


----------



## Daniellina

I'm catching up on season five of True Blood, love this season's storyline.


----------



## frick&frack

food truck wars


----------



## hunniesochic

Some music artist documentary.


----------



## Midge S

Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ


----------



## hunniesochic

RHWoNJ


----------



## pquiles

VH1- Behind the music, Ne-Yo.  Wow, that man has been through some stuff with his ex.


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## hunniesochic

Friends.


----------



## hunniesochic

pquiles said:


> VH1- Behind the music, Ne-Yo.  Wow, that man has been through some stuff with his ex.



Yes. I was watching this earlier. The part where he talked about the DNA test result was devastating. 

Sorry...back to topic.


----------



## hunniesochic

Friends.


----------



## hunniesochic

Stolen Voices, Buried Secrets.


----------



## Love4MK

I've been obsessively watching _Leverage_ for days now.  I love it!  It's so fun!


----------



## Waffle65

House Hunters


----------



## frick&frack

love it or list it


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## xichic

Law and order SVU


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chopped.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Love4MK

Leverage


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Talk


----------



## diva1029

Basketball Wives LA


----------



## afropunkchic

Copper, I wince at certain _words_, but I do understand that it's a period piece-type show, and I find it very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## frick&frack

O'reilly factor


----------



## frick&frack

RHoM


----------



## bazooka

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## needloub

Top Chef Masters on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

How the states got their shapes


----------



## kateincali

X Factor


----------



## Mette

Will and Grace


----------



## twin53

Yukon Men


----------



## *emma*

The Mindy Project on TIVO. Liking it too!


----------



## frick&frack

Grimm on demand


----------



## twin53

Ghost Adventures


----------



## kateincali

Damages


----------



## jadise

Royal Pains


----------



## Irishbb

Revisiting Breaking Bad from season 1 on DVD. I am now on 3rd episode of season 2. Still think it's the greatest show even 2nd time around!


----------



## frick&frack

South park marathon


----------



## BasketballCourt

Girls


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ reunion 1 repeat


----------



## MarneeB

Family Feud


----------



## psulion08

Boy Meets World!!


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## kateincali

Gossip Girl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cowboys vs Bears NFL game.


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alaska: The Last Frontier.


----------



## qudz104

the mindy project... its hilarious!


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

The news...after the presidential debate


----------



## lovehgss1

Once Upon A Time


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wild Mississippi: Deep Freeze.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## coconutsboston

the Chew


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## MarneeB

baggage


----------



## Daniellina

The Late Late Show, LOVE it


----------



## hunniesochic

Ninjago with DS


----------



## frick&frack

Madagascar 2 on FX


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## kateincali

Fringe


----------



## KayuuKathey

Real Housewives of NJ


----------



## frick&frack

Cowboys & aliens on HBO


----------



## frick&frack

Income property


----------



## bubutoot

revenge


----------



## kateincali

Gossip Girl


----------



## frick&frack

The prince of Persia


----------



## frick&frack

The mummy


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

Star wars 5 on spike


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY reunion 1


----------



## hunniesochic

Texans vs. Jets


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## hunniesochic

Tom & Jerry.


----------



## lovehgss1

Alphas


----------



## afropunkchic

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

O'reilly factor


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Copper


----------



## lovehgss1

Parenthood


----------



## LuvnMyBags

tivo'd Modern Family


----------



## afropunkchic

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Oogolly

^^ Same here!


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## hunniesochic

A ghost movie on my laptop.


----------



## Love4MK

Just finished up Arrow and Supernatural.  I love Wednesdays!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

South Park


----------



## qudz104

modern family... i love this show!


----------



## Sweetpea83

World's Hottest Hotels.


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## GhstDreamer

Song For Japan


----------



## KitsilanoKittys

Vampire Diaries, then Dexter, and Major Crimes to finish off the evening.


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## afropunkchic

Happy Endings, loves me some Damon Wayans Jr.


----------



## hunniesochic

Power Rangers Samurai.


----------



## Waffle65

The Cosby Show


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alaska: The Last Frontier (Spring has sprung).


----------



## Cherrasaki

Homeland! Thank goodness for 'on demand' I can catch up on missed episodes.


----------



## kateincali

Chicago Fire


----------



## chunkylover53

Merlin


----------



## crunchy buns

Snl


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## hunniesochic

Friends.


----------



## frick&frack

Paula's best dishes


----------



## frick&frack

The pioneer woman


----------



## GingerSnap527

TiVo: 

X-Factor : Judge's House No.2


----------



## afropunkchic

Getting ready to watch Boardwwalk Empire, so many good shows on tonight though.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Rake


----------



## kateincali

fringe


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wild Alaska.


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Untamed Americas.


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY reunion 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations (Rio).


----------



## frick&frack

OUaT on dvr


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## needloub

American Greed


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Homeland


----------



## MarneeB

that 70's show


----------



## Love Of My Life

Morning Joe


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## Aluxe

Real Housewives of Miami (Season 1) Reunion...

Gosh, I'm so glad certain 'characters' were removed...


----------



## frick&frack

Harry potter 8 on HBO


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## kateincali

Revolution


----------



## frick&frack

The news...analysis of the debate


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Re-watching Season 2 of "The Walking Dead"


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

Harry potter order of the Phoenix on abc family


----------



## Sternchen

Watching the Big Bang Theory on DVD


----------



## Aluxe

Csi


----------



## afropunkchic

Judge Judy


----------



## Ladybug09

afropunkchic said:
			
		

> Judge Judy



Everyday!!!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Face Off


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## Love Of My Life

homeland


----------



## Midge S

baseball.  I am currently not in control of the remote.


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## Sweetpea83

My cat from hell.


----------



## Waffle65

The Cosby Show


----------



## Love4MK

Victorious


----------



## frick&frack

Alice in wonderland


----------



## MarneeB

ink master


----------



## limom

Call the Midwife on PBS.
Great, great show.


----------



## frick&frack

Monsters vs aliens on FX


----------



## mdlcal28

No one is at home, so I decided some brain dead tv was in order. I have NEVER EVER, before today, watched The Kardashians.......OMG.....I would *itch slap that arrogant, narcissistic Scott into next week...this show REALLY is a joke isnt it? In my part of the country he is called a ho!


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## Chineka

craft wars


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## kateincali

Covert Affairs


----------



## needloub

Chopped


----------



## frick&frack

Buying & selling


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## Couture_Girl

i was watching the new episode of law and order svu


----------



## frick&frack

South park


----------



## coconutsboston

The Challenge


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## diva1029

What Women Want


----------



## bCr8iv

The challenge
Covert Affairs
Vampire Diaries
Nashville
Revenge
True Blood
Law and Order: SVU
Suburgatory


----------



## bCr8iv

Revolution
Lip Service
Mistresses
Beauty and the Beast
Storage Wars
Switched at Birth


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

Harry potter 1 on HBO


----------



## Waffle65

Brickleberry


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Buying Alaska.


----------



## Aluxe

fringe


----------



## timetoshop2012

Pretty Little Liars 
Nashville
The New Normal
Guys With Kids
Law & Order:SVU


----------



## Love4MK

Supernatural


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news for the storm info


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Taboo: Strange Behavior.


----------



## bella601

Empire girls


----------



## frick&frack

Pirates 2


----------



## frick&frack

Once upon a time


----------



## tannedsilk

Amazing Race


----------



## LVBagLady

Long Island Medium


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween wars


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> The news


----------



## Laura_S

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## kateincali

Homeland


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

Dennis Miller: All In on HBO


----------



## Tarhls

Hardcore Pawn...


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

South park


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ru Paul's Drag Race


----------



## Bzemom

Castle reruns. I don't really care for the show, but I like Nathan Fillion. Even with a few extra pounds he is a cutie. And yes I wanted to bring up his weight because a women are generally not allowed to get away with the extra pudge.


----------



## loves

Whitechapel


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## clu13

The League


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## nakedjaxx

Gossip Girl


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## bnjj

I'm half-way paying attention to Long Island Medium.  Man, that woman's nails are hideous.


----------



## cocosapphire

Once Upon a Time


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## cocosapphire

wwhl


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Gossip Girl


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

the news


----------



## Ladybug09

The President's speech...


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

Keeping Up with the Kardashians Dish it Out


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress bridesmaids


----------



## needloub

The Next Iron Chef:  Redemption


----------



## flrich23

Start Ups Silicon Valley.


----------



## frick&frack

giada at home


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Shameless UK


----------



## Waffle65

The Cosby Show


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## starrynite_87

Love it or List it


----------



## frick&frack

clash of the titans on TNT


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I.D. - of course.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Friday Night Dinner


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alaska: The Last Frontier (Something's fishy).


----------



## KatsBags

Ncis


----------



## frick&frack

the news...about to change it...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Walking Dead


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## missbanx

pretty little liars!!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Miami.


----------



## frick&frack

GoT 2;3


----------



## beth.stephenson

Just finished watching Children in Need (recorded it) and going to catch up on Teen Mom now.


----------



## Waffle65

South Park


----------



## InTheDesert

Body of Proof


----------



## MarneeB

bh 90210


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Lincoln Assassination.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Haven


----------



## diva1029

Hunted


----------



## Waffle65

Property Brothers


----------



## loves

Castle


----------



## bella601

E news


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 3 on HBO


----------



## Sweetpea83

Scare Tactics. :giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

the princess bride on amc


----------



## flwrgirl

Dancing with the stars


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Revolution


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## Jesssh

The Mindy Project


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Parking Wars


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

Gone with the wind on amc


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## chantal1922

Divorce Court


----------



## needloub

My Shopping Addiction


----------



## Love Of My Life

Godfather


----------



## Waffle65

Brickleberry


----------



## RandomActs

Covert Affairs (Season Finale). Speaking of this show...  Does anyone know the designer/name of the handbag Annie Walker had in the pilot episode, when she returned to the hotel room? (Under pretext of picking up her Christian Louboutins)...


----------



## frick&frack

kung fu panda 2 on HBO


----------



## needloub

The Next Iron Chef:  Redemption on DVR


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Killing


----------



## thebagqueen

The Big Bang Theory. So funny!


----------



## Myblackbag

Million Dollar Homes


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Why Poverty? Part III Stealing Africa - an excellent documentary so far on global poverty.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ncis


----------



## Midge S

That Oliver Stone american history thing on showtime.   Driving my BF crazy as it's - apparently - factually inaccurate.   I'm only half listening.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mother Croc.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

Breaking Amish 2 part shunning episodes


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress bridesmaids


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Deadly Woman


----------



## antakusuma

The Walking Dead. My god. Cannot stop.


----------



## frick&frack

barefoot contessa


----------



## clu13

SEC championship game


----------



## legaldiva

My Shopping Addiction on demand


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Merlin


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## MarneeB

sister wives


----------



## terps08

Just started Friday Night Lights on Amazon Prime.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ncis


----------



## frick&frack

love it or list it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Scare Tactics.


----------



## Serina

Dexter s 7!


----------



## Serina

and Merlin s 2


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alaska: The Last Frontier (Homestead Innovations).


----------



## ms-whitney

Emily Owens is starting to catch on..mainly cos of that guy doc with the sick mom and Emily..


----------



## missnicoleeee

victoria's secret fashion show!


----------



## jennyx0

VS fashion show. Candice is a goddess!


----------



## nakedjaxx

I'm addicted to Suits. Filmed to Toronto! Yeah!


----------



## beth.stephenson

Currently catching up on Teen mom before tonights episode!


----------



## kateincali

Colbert Report


----------



## needloub

Revenge on DVR


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## Llisa

big bang theory


----------



## nakedjaxx

Suits season 2 semi-finale!!


----------



## bana

Top Chef


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Pickers.


----------



## Mette

Seinfeld.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Workaholics


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## KayuuKathey

Keeping Up Appearances. UK


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

All on DVD:

Sex and the City - Season 4
Big Bang Theory - Season 4
Two and a Half Men - Season 3
Girls of the Playboy Mansion - Season 5


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sternchen

A documentary about hummingbirds!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Happy Endings


----------



## coconutsboston

Duck Dynasty


----------



## frick&frack

the santa clause on ABC family


----------



## kateincali

Jericho


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tiger Dynasty.


----------



## mja0375

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Hoarders


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## KayuuKathey

selling new york


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The View


----------



## Sweetpea83

Born Predator.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Samia

House of Lies


----------



## frick&frack

christmas vacation


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Miami.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Elementary


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## rohansingh

Big Boss 6 ........
I am watching.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## MarneeB

sister wives


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## ChelseyT

Impractical jokers


----------



## bella601

Reality show


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

old episodes of Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

puppies 101


----------



## kaitydid

Mystery Detectives


----------



## frick&frack

the santa clause 2 on abc family


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Junior Apprentice


----------



## ShopaholicPiggy

Arrow! So good, finally caught up


----------



## gummybear

Fasion police


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Samia

The Client list


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Horror Story.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## kaitydid

48 Hours


----------



## frick&frack

christmas in america


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Incredible Dr. Pol.


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America: Redemption


----------



## frick&frack

elf on ABC family


----------



## DrDior

Big Ang. I've just finished a Mob Wives of Chicago extravaganza. 

It must be mob week here at the Dior household.


----------



## Myblackbag

Fast Foods Gone Global on the Travel Channel


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

Couple's Therapy re-runs


----------



## Sweetpea83

House Hunters.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoM


----------



## lil_peanut

Big Bang Theory


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the museum


----------



## Noi_82

Shipping Wars


----------



## Samia

SATC rerun, season 5


----------



## Waffle65

Seinfeld


----------



## loves

That 70's show online


----------



## frick&frack

pioneer woman


----------



## Sweetpea83

Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## needloub

Sex and the City


----------



## psulion08

16 and Pregnant


----------



## Brwneyed1

Live free or die hard.


----------



## mja0375

American Horror Story...so creepy!


----------



## frick&frack

pioneer woman


----------



## psulion08

True Life on MTV


----------



## Sweetpea83

mja0375 said:


> American Horror Story...so creepy!



I love it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cowboys/Redskins game.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fairly legal


----------



## kaitydid

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## brainstorm

Chopped!


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters renovation


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Merlin


----------



## No Cute

Now that it's 2013, we're on_ Diners, Drive ins, and Dives._


----------



## bnjj

Chelsey Lately


----------



## pollinilove

untold stories of the er


----------



## kaitydid

America's Funniest Home Videos


----------



## boxermom

Tournament of Roses Parade


----------



## jadise

Glee


----------



## mulberrytree

Catching up on good ol' Eastenders!


----------



## Noi_82

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

GoT season 2 on demand


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## mirason

Just finished True Blood...


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## reginablair

I watched some Say Yes to the Dress today. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Season 9 was already out since I don't regularly keep up with it or anything, but it's one of my favorite mindless shows to watch.


----------



## frick&frack

top chef


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yellowstone: Battle for Life.


----------



## randr21

Person of interest


----------



## wenmarin

True Blood


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## brainstorm

Jimmy Fallon! He's growing a beard apparently.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## allurella

just finished the last elementary episode.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Catching up on "The Walking Dead"


----------



## MarneeB

roseanne


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Lost Girl


----------



## Cornflower Blue

I'm loving TV atm! I'm addicted (and lots of people I know are too) to Storage Wars, American Pickers and DH loves American Restoration.

But I am cooking with the UK return of 4 new series here this week - Hawaii 5-0, NCIS Los Angeles (both shown tonight), Bones (this Wed. though I'm wavering with this - don't like the baddie nor Bones going AWOL) and my all time favourite, NCIS (this Friday )


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## mja0375

Homeland


----------



## KatsBags

Downton Abbey


----------



## frick&frack

The BCS championship game again...on TV this time


----------



## twin-fun

Dr.Oz


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 2 on FX


----------



## needloub

Love it or List it


----------



## frick&frack

RHoM


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Incredible Dr. Pol.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Miranda


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Amish Mafia.  No freaken joke.  I think he's the only single viewer of this show.  It's hubby's payback for having to sit through all the housewives series.


----------



## sexysohl

late night with jimmy fallon


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## wenmarin

It's always sunny in philidaldpia


----------



## sanmi

walking dead on sat


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Bomb Girls


----------



## thatsme123

Deception


----------



## allurella

midsomer murders


----------



## kateincali

breaking bad


----------



## boxermom

golf tournament in honolulu. I want to be in Hawaii.


----------



## mja0375

Nashville


----------



## seahorseinstripes

I'm watching the walking dead back to back season 1 and 2


----------



## seahorseinstripes

BenjaminRowe12 said:
			
		

> right now I am watching  comedy show Mr. bean
> its really awesome ........
> http://mp3attic.com



I loveeeee mr bean!!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## KatsBags

NFL Gameday Final


----------



## Samia

Guys with Kids.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## Love Of My Life

golden globe preview on e entertainment


----------



## sexysohl

golden globe


----------



## clu13

Golden Globes


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

House of lies! Love it and happy for Don Cheadle tonight.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Aluxe

Being Human (US)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Wendy Williams


----------



## clu13

Closing ceremony of the 2012 London Olympics - just a bit late.  I was strolling the streets of London memorized by the party so I only caught a glimpse in the pubs.


----------



## LuvManoloB

Dexter Season 3. I may or may not have a little bit of a Jimmy Smits addiction. 

(Oops, not a current season really, but it is what I am watching now.)


----------



## Aluxe

Deception


----------



## Sweetpea83

Africa: Savannah.


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## frick&frack

a movie on starz


----------



## kateincali

Castle


----------



## needloub

Chopped on DVR


----------



## Aluxe

Continuum


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Idol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

House hunters


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Workaholics


----------



## chantal1922

Magic City


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Amanda_J

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters int'l


----------



## Sweetpea83

Impractical Jokers.


----------



## heather123

Australian Open tennis.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Wicked Attraction


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Judge Judy


----------



## sanmi

Incredible tales.. Spooky..


----------



## frick&frack

anchorman ron burgundy on HBO


----------



## Love4MK

The Walking Dead
Last episode and I'm all caught up!


----------



## frick&frack

legend of the guardians on the family channel


----------



## mulberrytree

Waiting for soup to cook and then going to watch Shameless.


----------



## starrynite_87

Toddlers and Tiaras


----------



## twin-fun

How It's Made.


----------



## frick&frack

a year in the life of chatsworth


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey...repeat from last week


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## kaitydid

Four Weddings


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Aluxe

Banshee


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## kittyswag

frick&frack said:


> RHoBH



kourtney and Kim take Miami!


----------



## frick&frack

kittyswag said:


> kourtney and Kim take Miami!


^lol!  trashy TV watchers unite 


-----

now I'm watching vanderpump rules...this is not good for my brain cells


----------



## Sweetpea83

Intervention.


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## Althea G.

Downton Abbey and Merlin.


----------



## mja0375

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## twin-fun

Two Broke Girls. Love that show.


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## Aluxe

Mob wives :shame:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## bakeacookie

Pawn stars reruns.


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Old episodes of NYPD Blue


----------



## frick&frack

property virgins


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Idol.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ghost Hunters. Waiting for Ghost Mine to come on. Because I like to torture myself while DH is working graveyards at the mine. LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## flrich23

Nashville


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan. :lolots:


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Secret Brazil.


----------



## clu13

Girls


----------



## talldrnkofwater

You've got mail


----------



## Kansashalo

Law & Order SVU


----------



## frick&frack

chatsworth


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey (repeat of last week's episode)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Predators at War.


----------



## NY_Mami

The Looney Tunes Show....


----------



## Waffle65

Robot Chicken


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MrsTGreen

The new season of Jerseylicious


----------



## psulion08

The Carrie Diaries


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## Samia

The Following


----------



## Iconicfashion

Dexter


----------



## wenmarin

Sons of anarchy


----------



## frick&frack

girls


----------



## jadise

Glee


----------



## Aluxe

Being Human


----------



## KatsBags

Ncis


----------



## Love Of My Life

Downton Abbey


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Idol.


----------



## Waffle65

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## missdennies

The Walking Dead


----------



## frick&frack

pirates 4 on starz


----------



## Tarhls

Crazy, Stupid, Love...... again


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Waffle65

King of the Nerds


----------



## kateincali

Lost Girl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Infested! (such a creepy show..)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Fatal Attractions.


----------



## frick&frack

pioneer woman


----------



## jadise

Homeland


----------



## frick&frack

trisha's southern cooking


----------



## cosmogrl5

Rocking it old school with a little Boy Meets World


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Mr Selfridge


----------



## viacarolina2394

REVENGE! Love it and I'm obsessed!


----------



## Waffle65

Jerseylicious


----------



## sylvericon

puppy love


----------



## kaitydid

Once Upon a Time


----------



## frick&frack

wrath of the titans on HBO


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Puppy Bowl !!!!!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Super Bowl!!! Don't care who wins. I want to see the commercials.


----------



## frick&frack

Downton abbey...repeat from last week


----------



## kateincali

Luther


----------



## MarneeB

the facts of life


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## LuxePRW

House of Cards on Netflix and it is absolutely fantastic!!!  Kevin Spacey is amazing!!


----------



## Aluxe

Banshee!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## shall

Bones


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eye of the Leopard.


----------



## KatsBags

Monday Mornings


----------



## GINNI

Grimm


----------



## Aluxe

Deception


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Aluxe

House of Cards (and loving it).


----------



## Waffle65

The Bachelor


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Rupaul's Drag Race


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## KatsBags

Person of Interest


----------



## frick&frack

top chef


----------



## Sweetpea83

Street Eats.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## angolacutus

Person of Interest


----------



## redskynight

Criminal Minds.


----------



## needloub

Chopped Champions on DVR


----------



## kateincali

The Soup


----------



## KatsBags

Big Bang Theory


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## jadise

Homeland


----------



## Esquared72

Law & Order


----------



## kateincali

nikita


----------



## sylvericon

Back up plan


----------



## kateincali

Downton Abbey


----------



## Samantha M

'Mr Selfridge', is currently being televised here in the UK - A great production..What a store and what an innovative gent.


----------



## Myrkur

Gossip girl


----------



## jadise

Hart of Dixie


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## kateincali

Lost Girl


----------



## meluvs2shop

Grammy's


----------



## starrynite_87

Flipping between the Grammys and RHOA


----------



## psulion08

Grammys!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Supernatural on Hulu. Love this show


----------



## frick&frack

iron chef


----------



## sanmi

Some kind of HK movie


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## sanmi

A Japanese robot show


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## starrynite_87

Rhobh


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Aluxe

spartacus


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Myblackbag

Highway to Heaven


----------



## kateincali

House of Lies


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> the news



same


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## spankiefrankie

Law and Order SVU


----------



## frick&frack

needloub said:


> same


^



the news...again


----------



## sanmi

Last episode  of A man dignity..


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Esquared72

The Middle


----------



## needloub

Chopped Champions on DVR


----------



## Nikki_

Lost Girl


----------



## kateincali

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Face Off


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## aikoNakamura

Obsessive Compulsive Cleaners


----------



## kateincali

Chicago Fire


----------



## WineLover

Project runway!


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## Aluxe

Nikki_ said:


> Lost Girl



Great show!!!

Now watching: Person of Interest


----------



## kateincali

The Americans


----------



## kateincali

The Lying Game


----------



## Aluxe

Real Husbands of Hollywood (ep. 5) - this is the funniest so far.


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## mja0375

Project Runway


----------



## Waffle65

South Park


----------



## clu13

Real time with bill maher


----------



## kateincali

Necessary Roughness


----------



## frick&frack

chronicles of narnia: the lion, the witch, & the wardrobe on ABC family


----------



## kateincali

Merlin


----------



## MarneeB

dr. phil


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Re-watching old Dexter episodes


----------



## frick&frack

downton abbey...repeat from last week


----------



## kaitydid

Dr. Phil


----------



## LVBagLady

Downton Abbey


----------



## KelticKat

The Walking Dead


----------



## sanmi

Hotel GB and America next top model


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## KatsBags

NCIS marathon


----------



## sweetutopia

Catching up on my Revenge.


----------



## needloub

American Greed


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## KatsBags

Killing Lincoln


----------



## needloub

Property Virgins


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## kateincali

Castle


----------



## michietink

Breaking Bad! We've watch seasons 1 to 3 back to back and now we've just started season 4 it's sooooooo addictive!!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

the news as well


----------



## kateincali

Lost Girl


----------



## bakeacookie

Duck dynasty.


----------



## KatsBags

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Love Of My Life

Downton Abbey


----------



## kateincali

Cult


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Idol.


----------



## Waffle65

The Soup


----------



## kateincali

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## lovemysavior

Top Chef.


----------



## kateincali

Body of Proof


----------



## sanmi

Walking dead 2


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## sanmi

Current affairs


----------



## frick&frack

sarah 101


----------



## jadise

Survivor Finland


----------



## GhstDreamer

Journey to the West 2011 version


----------



## needloub

Selling New York


----------



## starrynite_87

Catching up on season 2 of Downton Abbey on demand


----------



## Sweetpea83

Planet Earth: Great Plains.


----------



## coronita

Suits (last week's epi on demand)


----------



## frick&frack

property virgins


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Antique Roadshow


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## needloub

Barefoot Contessa on DVR


----------



## kateincali

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Aluxe

banshee


----------



## Will2004

Lucy Marathon, Hallmark channel


----------



## chunkylover53

Man v. Food


----------



## sylvericon

Nascar Daytona 500


----------



## kateincali

Buffy


----------



## starrynite_87

Live From the Red Carpet


----------



## *schmoo*

+1


----------



## Waffle65

The Oscars


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Oscars.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Old six feet under episodes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Fashion Police.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## sanmi

The uninvited and Bangkok dangerous movie (Nicolas cage n a HK lady)


----------



## sanmi

Deep impact and some singing competition show


----------



## Belle49

Being Human


----------



## kateincali

Colbert


----------



## clu13

Girls


----------



## talldrnkofwater

White Collar


----------



## kittyswag

90210


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

pirates 1 on starz


----------



## julybenz56

'm watching New Girl TV Show


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## jadise

Switched at Birth


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## kateincali

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## sanmi

Chunky


----------



## loves

Cougar town s4


----------



## OANHderful

The Walking Dead.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## kateincali

The Soup


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Chopped


----------



## kateincali

The Lying Game


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## kateincali

Chicago Fire


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

frick&frack said:


> the news



same


----------



## sanmi

Some Taiwan show


----------



## mrskolar09

DVR'd eps. of Gypsy Sisters, my new guilty pleasure


----------



## Aluxe

Real Husbands of Hollywood...hehehe


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## kateincali

The Following


----------



## LVBagLady

Last Man Standing


----------



## sanmi

LOST and desperate housewife


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## bakeacookie

Something borrowed, something new. 

Yay bride day!


----------



## jadise

the carrie diaries


----------



## needloub

The Rachel Zoe Project


----------



## frick&frack

battleship on hbo


----------



## jadise

Homeland


----------



## kateincali

It's a Brad Brad World


----------



## kittyswag

last week's bachelor episode.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## kateincali

House of Cards


----------



## redskynight

Infested... The house is full of brown recluses and its making me feel so itchy!


----------



## GGspice25

EWTN, watching reruns of the Holy father's departure, adore & love him!


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## kittyswag

90210


----------



## kateincali

Cult


----------



## sanmi

Changing channels between Korean drama and variety show.


----------



## jadise

Glee


----------



## kittyswag

big rich Atlanta!


----------



## Myrkur

Las vegas


----------



## chantal1922

Unsung


----------



## kaitydid

Dateline:  Real Life Mysteries


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Scare Tactics.


----------



## needloub

LA Shrinks


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## Aluxe

real housewives of beverly hills


----------



## Aluxe

The Bible


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Idol.


----------



## pious

Girls
The Americans
Person of Interest


----------



## kateincali

deception


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## kaitydid

Four Weddings


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Girlfriends then The Ellen Show


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## sandigirl

Judge Judy.


----------



## cjy

Say yes to the dress


----------



## chunkylover53

I Survived...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frick&frack

trisha's southern kitchen


----------



## Aluxe

spartacus


----------



## frick&frack

barefoot contessa


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## samlovespandora

Supernatural, my favourite show


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## needloub

LA Shrinks


----------



## Aluxe

deception


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Project Runway


----------



## kateincali

Deception


----------



## frick&frack

income property


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alaska: The Last Frontier (Before the freeze).


----------



## kateincali

abc worlds news


----------



## kaitydid

The Biggest Loser


----------



## Sophie-Rose

re-watched Six Feet Under - watched the last episode last night


----------



## Aluxe

ring of fire...hope I can finish watching it. I have a ton of laundry to handle...


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

It's a Brad, Brad World. (there is nothing else to watch on tv..lol)


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Aluxe

the face


----------



## coconutsboston

Army Wives


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## twin-fun

Whitney. I DVR _everything_.


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Aluxe

Banshee!


----------



## chantal1922

Preachers Daughters.


----------



## jadise

glee


----------



## Sweetpea83

Brutal Killers.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The Following


----------



## Sweetpea83

Scare Tactics.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## needloub

The Rachel Zoe Project...wishing I was in Paris


----------



## starrynite_87

needloub said:


> The Rachel Zoe Project...wishing I was in Paris



Me too...can't get over how cute Skyler is


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## lifestylekitty

True Blood (past seasons)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## needloub

Smash on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

laws of attraction on starz


----------



## kateincali

Californication


----------



## MarneeB

wheel of fortune


----------



## needloub

"vintage" Real World


----------



## Dany_37

Right now I am watching 'My Girl' on Encore Family...it's so old but I just love 'feel good' movies!


----------



## johnstephen1

South Park is my favorite TV Show and currently watching same online at my home.


----------



## jadise

Homeland


----------



## Love Of My Life

Saturday morning news show


----------



## ann.nguyen

Currently catching up on Community!


----------



## frick&frack

pioneer woman


----------



## needloub

The Good Wife on DVR


----------



## Sweetpea83

My Cat From Hell.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## frick&frack

game of thrones on dvr


----------



## drielle

Supernatural


----------



## Samia

My Kitchen Rules


----------



## Sweetpea83

Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## frick&frack

international house hunters


----------



## MrsTGreen

Mob Wives


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## KatsBags

Revenge


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Keeping Up With The Kardashians


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## Amanda_J

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## needloub

Revenge on DVR


----------



## kittyswag

I'm watching "the dating coach" on my pvr


----------



## frick&frack

grimm on dvr


----------



## nygrl

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## jadise

Homeland


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Cindi

Arrow


----------



## Myblackbag

Property Brothers


----------



## kateincali

The Following


----------



## kittyswag

rhobh finale. go away fey


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## Myblackbag

My First Place


----------



## Love4MK

Ncis


----------



## fendifemale

House of Lies dvr


----------



## GGspice25

Currently watching The Lord's Passion from St. Peter's Basilica in Rome. Love.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

The Carrie Diaries.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

8 out of 10 cats ( a British television comedy quiz panel show) it's so funny! I love it!


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Portlandia.


----------



## dolllover

The Midwife


----------



## Delta Queen

The Walking Dead finale!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Delta Queen said:


> The Walking Dead finale!!!



Me too!


----------



## bella601

Rhoa


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

house of lies


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills: Reunion Part II.


----------



## Esquared72

The Voice


----------



## MrsTGreen

Sweetpea83 said:


> Real Housewives of Beverly Hills: Reunion Part II.



Me too.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Castle


----------



## kittyswag

top chef canada.


----------



## frick&frack

american pickers


----------



## Aluxe

doctor who


----------



## Aluxe

real housewives of orange county


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## angel143

Walking dead. =)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0 :giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

income property


----------



## kittyswag

gallery girls


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## frick&frack

international house hunters


----------



## Tarhls

Ellen


----------



## shirahyuki

I've been obsessed with Scrubs recently!


----------



## Aluxe

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## jadise

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## angel143

Rewatching game of thrones


----------



## bella601

Dr. Phil


----------



## kateincali

Nashville


----------



## frick&frack

income property


----------



## kittyswag

millionaire matchmaker!


----------



## Sweetpea83

America's Next Top Model.


----------



## bella601

Scandal


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Police Women of Dallas.


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Dodgers!


----------



## twin-fun

Selling New York.


----------



## Sweetpea83

My Cat From Hell.


----------



## jadise

Modern Family


----------



## Samia

Modern Family


----------



## vvolf

Misfits (UK)


----------



## Tarhls

48 hours


----------



## bakeacookie

Storage wars Texas


----------



## jadise

Call the Midwife


----------



## Sternchen

I Love Lucy


----------



## KaseyHK

The Celebrity Apprentice All Stars


----------



## BeLove

Love it or List It.


----------



## frick&frack

^me too!


----------



## bella601

Espn


----------



## Myblackbag

Bizarre Foods


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## bakeacookie

Pawn stars


----------



## KatsBags

Mr. Selfridge


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## kateincali

The Colbert Report


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## KatsBags

Seinfeld....the "Puffy Shirt" episode... classic!


----------



## frick&frack

^love it!


international house hunters


----------



## Michael Brown

house hunters..


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

America's Next Top Model.


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Police Women of Dallas.


----------



## bakeacookie

American pickers


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Aluxe

doctor who


----------



## loveable

Community! Currently my fav comedy on TV.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## nygrl

Bones.


----------



## Aluxe

Game of thrones


----------



## bakeacookie

Extreme cheapskates


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Orange County.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nightmare Next Door.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Idol.


----------



## roses5682

Boston's Finest


----------



## LVBug

News


----------



## kittyswag

silicon start-ups


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## needloub

Dukes of Melrose


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## bakeacookie

Food paradise


----------



## needloub

Property Brothers


----------



## bakeacookie

Duck dynasty.


----------



## applejo90

No a single one since I work so much, but I would like to the new Hannibal series..


----------



## frick&frack

the boston bombing memorial service on the news


----------



## sanmi

Dr Oz show


----------



## Esquared72

Seinfeld Soup Nazi episode


----------



## bloodyxcape

Inside Edition.


----------



## Perfect Day

The funeral of Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## bakeacookie

I found the gown


----------



## sanmi

Undercover boss


----------



## truegem

Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants w/DD who happens to be asleep on my lap


----------



## Sweetpea83

CNN news.


----------



## frick&frack

I found the gown


----------



## bakeacookie

Say yes to the dress Atlanta. 

Love bride day xD


----------



## frick&frack

^me too!


the news


----------



## nygrl

Friends.


----------



## Tarhls

Friends


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Texas Parks and Wildlife.


----------



## Aluxe

the braxtons


----------



## bakeacookie

Pawn stars


----------



## bella601

Project runway


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kittyswag

big rich texas reunion


----------



## frick&frack

tangled on ABC family


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## Sweetpea83

Planet Earth: Mountains.


----------



## sanmi

So u think u can dance. Recorded.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Chopped on DVR...now I am craving oxtail


----------



## Waffle65

Bates Motel


----------



## kittyswag

shahs reunion. team lilly!


----------



## bakeacookie

What people earn (salary wise)


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## Design1230

Castle


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## sanmi

Dr Jin


----------



## bakeacookie

Family guy


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## truegem

Duck Dynasty


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## needloub

Dukes of Melrose


----------



## brooksgirl425

Supernatural


----------



## bakeacookie

News


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

the dedication of the George W. Bush library


----------



## lovemysavior

Project Runway reruns from 2006.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Scott and Bailey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## sanmi

HK law drama.. Nice &#128516;


----------



## bakeacookie

How the states got their shapes.


----------



## needloub

Fashion Police


----------



## jadise

Amazing Race


----------



## sanmi

America next top model recorded


----------



## kateincali

game of thrones


----------



## bloodyxcape

doctor who


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Queen of Versailles.


----------



## starrynite_87

The Queen of Versaille


----------



## pquiles

starrynite_87 said:


> The Queen of Versaille



Me too.  I find it so sad... Puts a lot into perspective.


----------



## frick&frack

property virgins


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Myblackbag

Local City Council news


----------



## Design1230

New girl


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## kateincali

Grimm


----------



## sanmi

America next top model


----------



## Aluxe

the remnants of some medical show (can't remember the name), waiting for tonight's Scandal!!!
****
uh, Greys anatomy is what its called.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## needloub

Scandal


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Deadly Wives


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the museum


----------



## Belle49

Homeland and I'm obsessed


----------



## sanmi

Burning flame


----------



## needloub

Tia & Tamera...I love these girls!


----------



## carvedwords

Glee


----------



## Aluxe

Scandal...again!


----------



## needloub

needloub said:


> Tia & Tamera...I love these girls!



more...marathon


----------



## lifestylekitty

True blood


----------



## KatsBags

Blue Bloods


----------



## Myblackbag

Storage Wars


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Golden Girls


----------



## sanmi

Just finished watching the Haunting


----------



## oh_my_bag

Law & Order


----------



## KatsBags

Big Bang Theory


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Bates Motel


----------



## Rouge H

Nashville


----------



## trustlove

Heat seekers


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## bakeacookie

Say yes to the dress bridesmaids.


----------



## needloub

Giuliana & Bill


----------



## trueshoelove2

RHoBH


----------



## needloub

another episode of _Iron Chef America_


----------



## bakeacookie

Duck dynasty


----------



## Myblackbag

House Hunters


----------



## bakeacookie

Simpsons


----------



## frick&frack

iron man 2 on FX


----------



## bohobeach

I'm watching Veep. Have you seen it?

also, golden girls- Awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Voice.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Rupaul's Drag Race


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kittencakes

Breaking Bad  I know it's terrible since the show has been on for a quite a few years but me and my bf just recently got into watching the series from ep1 on Netflix. I do love not having to wait when the show has cliffhangers though


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Voice.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## bakeacookie

Hoarders:buried alive


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Apprentice UK


----------



## kaitydid

Criminal Minds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Globe Trekker.


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the museum


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America:  Tournament of Champions on DVR


----------



## gr8onteej

Resale Royalty


----------



## Tiny_T

Survivor: tribal council vote before the finale


----------



## frick&frack

veep


----------



## nygrl

Everybody Loves Raymond.


----------



## Nadia Nader

Revenge. And I don't know why I keep watching...


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Myblackbag

Man vs. Food


----------



## Noi_82

Duck Dynasty.


----------



## MKB0925

Golden Girls


----------



## Sweetpea83

Real Housewives of Orange County.


----------



## Aluxe

Continuum 

Love this show! Yay for good syfy!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Kitchen nightmares. I got hooked on it. I watched one episode on Netflix and I pretty much fell in love with Gordon Ramsay lol


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Aluxe

Game of Thrones.


----------



## Bagbug

New Show on Sundance Channel
Rectify get past the first episode.


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## scrpo83

Ncis


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Chopped


----------



## frick&frack

grimm on dvr


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## sanmi

ANTM recorded.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Lfarris

I'm Watching & Shopping with www.getthis.tv 

(as seen on Good Morning America)
http://gma.yahoo.com/video/app-allows-users-buy-items-133345467.html


----------



## kaitydid

19 Kids and Counting


----------



## laura jay

I just finished watching White Collar again and am about to start on The Good Wife.


----------



## kristinized

American Dad


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Chopped


----------



## bakeacookie

Four weddings.


----------



## kaitydid

CSI:  Crime Scene Investigation


----------



## flastnose

himym


----------



## bakeacookie

America's worst tattoos.


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Caz71

The australian The Voice. Old Prisoner re-runs and new Wentworth remake of the old Prisoner. Also Come Dine With Me Uk. Luvvv this show!!


----------



## kittyswag

rhoc


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

American Idol


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the museum.


----------



## nygrl

The Nanny.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Apprentice UK


----------



## kaitydid

Law and Order:  Criminal Intent


----------



## needloub

House Hunters International


----------



## bakeacookie

I found the gown


----------



## sanmi

Dong Yi


----------



## Sweetpea83

Man v. Food.


----------



## trustlove

Extreme homes


----------



## Aluxe

Just finished Orphan Black and started Doctor Who


----------



## twin-fun

Last night's episode of PBS' _Mr. Selfridge_


----------



## KatsBags

Friends... "Pivot, pivot, pivot!"


----------



## Myblackbag

Dr Phil


----------



## Waffle65

Futurama


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MKB0925

CNN about Oklahoma..


----------



## twin-fun

Last night's recording of _Game of Thrones_.


----------



## frick&frack

the news...so sad :cry:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Australia's Deadliest.


----------



## lovemysavior

K&K take Miami rerun :/


----------



## Hiyori

The Walking Dead.


----------



## lovehgss1

CNN: Oklahoma tornado....just awful.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## snowyx1535

The Borgias, it is so cliched and ridiculous. But I love it.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Waffle65

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Voice.


----------



## trustlove

Flip or flop


----------



## Aluxe

defiance


----------



## kaitydid

Property Virgins


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Grimm


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## kittyswag

millionaire matchmaker


----------



## nygrl

Friends.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Real Housewives of Orange County.


----------



## sanmi

Being silly watching cartoons with cousin.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Scott and Bailey


----------



## kaitydid

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## Waffle65

The Brady Bunch


----------



## kateincali

Hemlock Grove


----------



## blacksnakemoan

Orphan Black


----------



## Aluxe

blacksnakemoan said:


> Orphan Black



Best new show that is currently on tv, IMO 

*************
Currently watching episodes of House Hunters International and have added Mauritius to my list of places to go to with the fam.


----------



## KatsBags

Longmire  marathon on A&E in preparation for the season 2 premiere Monday night.

We know Craig Johnson, the author of the books the show is based upon. He visits with my book club every year. 

So, for the series premiere, season 1 finale and season 2 premiere, my book club gets together for a potluck dinner and viewing party.


----------



## mcb100

Tabatha's Salon Takeover.


----------



## Aluxe

orphan black!


----------



## frick&frack

the A team on TNT


----------



## kristinized

Arrested development


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Smash on DVR


----------



## lovehgss1

House Hunters and House Hunters International marathon


----------



## lovemysavior

lovehgss1 said:


> House Hunters and House Hunters International marathon



Love HH shows!


----------



## lovehgss1

lovemysavior said:


> Love HH shows!



Me too I can watch them all day .


----------



## trustlove

Love or list it


----------



## kaitydid

Baby Daddy


----------



## Cait

Dr. Phil.


----------



## diva1029

Orphan Black


----------



## sanmi

Korean drama soon


----------



## nad11

barney is counting one two three on my tv screen rite nw


----------



## frick&frack

^sorry :giggles:

-----

the news


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Aluxe

Continuum


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## kateincali

The Glades


----------



## kateincali

Buffy


----------



## needloub

General Hospital on DVR


----------



## kittyswag

rhom


----------



## needloub

MasterChef


----------



## Esquared72

needloub said:


> MasterChef



Me too.


----------



## needloub

eehlers said:


> Me too.


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## MKB0925

Healing in the Heartland concert for Oklahoma.


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## needloub

Property Brothers


----------



## Gettahermes

master chef


----------



## Waffle65

Fashion Police


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## anthrosphere

Chopped


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Misfits


----------



## anthrosphere

The Mentalist :thumbup:


----------



## sanmi

.


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## Aluxe

continuum


----------



## twin-fun

Rhonj


----------



## KatsBags

Longmire


----------



## Sweetpea83

North America.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## whimsic

Right now America's Got Talent


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America back to back episodes


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## KatsBags

The Mentalist


----------



## Waffle65

The Golden Girls


----------



## frick&frack

barefoot contessa


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Toddlers and Tiaras


----------



## needloub

Nightline


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Graceland


----------



## frick&frack

randy to the rescue


----------



## Aluxe

Just watched Defiance.

Starting first episode of season 1 of Prisoners of War.


----------



## frick&frack

I found the gown


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Revolution


----------



## Brandless

Derailed on LMN. Have seen this before and Jennifer Aston was quite good in this movie.


----------



## nygrl

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## kristinized

The X-Files


----------



## frick&frack

land of the lost on syfy


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Game of Thrones


----------



## frick&frack

veep on hbo


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Killing


----------



## Sophie-Rose

curb your enthusiasm


----------



## Aluxe

Game of thrones


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Pickers.


----------



## Aluxe

continuum


----------



## kaitydid

Deadly Women


----------



## _blush_

MasterChef!

Anyone here currently watching it? Should we start a thread?


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## lifestylekitty

Game of Thrones


----------



## kateincali

tmz


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Mistresses (UK)


----------



## frick&frack

c-span


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Mistresses


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## kateincali

Colbert


----------



## frick&frack

chopped


----------



## Sweetpea83

My Crazy Obsession.


----------



## Myblackbag

House Hunters


----------



## angel143

Hell's kitchen


----------



## Iluvbags

Dates from Hell


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## bakeacookie

Pawn Stars


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## Miner's wife

Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Game of Thrones


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Waffle65

Wilfred


----------



## Sweetpea83

NBA final.


----------



## HardonSimmy

Prison Break

Sarah Wayne Callies ^_^


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## kateincali

copper


----------



## nakedjaxx

The Following ... Worst show ever but can't stop watching it! LOL


----------



## bakeacookie

Local news


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## Myblackbag

Qvc


----------



## lovehgss1

Games of Thrones


----------



## nygrl

Friends.


----------



## needloub

Stevie TV


----------



## OANHderful

Happily Never After


----------



## frick&frack

the pioneer woman


----------



## gelbergirl

Arrested Development season 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld.


----------



## Spendaholic

ax men


----------



## kateincali

twisted


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Snapped


----------



## lifestylekitty

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## Ali7364

The skywire walk across the Grand Canyon on Discovery.  Lol.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ali7364 said:


> The skywire walk across the Grand Canyon on Discovery.  Lol.



Me too...lol


----------



## kateincali

The Killing


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Killing


----------



## AECornell

Ali7364 said:


> The skywire walk across the Grand Canyon on Discovery.  Lol.



Same!

Been glued to discovery since 8! So glad he made it. I was so nervous!


----------



## kateincali

Copper


----------



## frick&frack

true blood rerun


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Big Brother UK


----------



## frick&frack

veep


----------



## chunkylover53

Made in Chelsea


----------



## Tarhls

The truth about ageing. 

It fantastic.


----------



## courville

Watched Whodunnit on ABC last night.


----------



## kaitydid

Four Weddings


----------



## bella601

Basketball Wives


----------



## kateincali

Kuwtk


----------



## Sweetpea83

Caught in the Act.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Under the Dome


----------



## bakeacookie

Bizarre Foods


----------



## anthrosphere

Season 1 of the Mentalist - On DVD.


----------



## kaitydid

George Lopez


----------



## kateincali

abc news


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Breaking Bad 5


----------



## frick&frack

international house hunters


----------



## kateincali

Copper


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## jadise

Twisted


----------



## kaitydid

Family S.O.S. with Jo Frost


----------



## Aluxe

Under the dome


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Nothing because I sent my laptop off for repairs. &#128546;


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## Noi_82

Tabatha Takes Over


----------



## kateincali

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## kateincali

Necessary Roughness


----------



## twin-fun

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart


----------



## frick&frack

2 weeks notice on HBO


----------



## MarneeB

48 hours


----------



## scrpo83

Castle


----------



## sanmi

.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

NCIS marathon


----------



## kateincali

Wilfred


----------



## bakeacookie

Outrageous Acts of Science


----------



## frick&frack

willy wonka & the chocolate factory on abc family


----------



## kateincali

Crossing Lines


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sopranos


----------



## chunkylover53

Keeping Up With the Kardashians


----------



## twin-fun

Burt Wolf's Travel & Traditions


----------



## kateincali

Scandal


----------



## VuittonsLover

Dexter!!!


----------



## kateincali

the killing


----------



## frick&frack

true blood


----------



## MarneeB

Breaking Amish


----------



## hopejohnstone

Friends


----------



## Love4MK

Diners, Drive Ins and Dives!  My favorite!


----------



## jules 8

Housewives of OC... my guilty pleasure


----------



## bakeacookie

Bizarre foods America


----------



## Waffle65

Jimmy Kimmel Live


----------



## bakeacookie

American pickers


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

Siberia


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## Waffle65

Million Dollar Listing New York


----------



## Esquared72

Master Chef


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Big Brother UK


----------



## BeccaBoo753

White Collar and Graceland


----------



## randr21

Master chef


----------



## bakeacookie

Man vs food reruns


----------



## bakeacookie

Duck dynasty


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Dukes of Melrose


----------



## chunkylover53

Air Crash Investigation


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the museum.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters int'l


----------



## Myblackbag

Chopped


----------



## randr21

New girl


----------



## frick&frack

wimbledon


----------



## kristinized

New Girl


----------



## frick&frack

still wimbledon...men's semis


----------



## frick&frack

star wars VI on spike TV


----------



## MarneeB

house hunters


----------



## chunkylover53

Sex and the City (with Mikhail Baryshnikov  )


----------



## VuittonsLover

Dexter. It's getting so good


----------



## truegem

svu


----------



## clu13

The newsroom


----------



## clu13

Veep


----------



## frick&frack

national treasure on ABC family


----------



## SobaNoodleFan

Immortal Song!


----------



## frick&frack

national treasure 2 on ABC family


----------



## chunkylover53

Brides of Beverly Hills


----------



## Esquared72

America's Secret Slang on the History Channel


----------



## scrpo83

Las Vegas


----------



## starrynite_87

Catching up on season 6 of True Blood


----------



## kateincali

The Killing


----------



## KatsBags

The Mentalist


----------



## chunkylover53

Extreme Makeover UK. I had no idea you could remove dimples!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Real Housewives of Orange County.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## floridalv

So you think you can dance


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wild Appalachia.


----------



## Waffle65

The Golden Girls


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The wire


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

The Newsroom


----------



## IzzeyAnn

The Bridge


----------



## krawford

Million dollar listing New York


----------



## kaitydid

Full House


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gilmore Girls


----------



## chunkylover53

Intervention


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## gr8onteej

Pitch Perfect


----------



## kateincali

The Bridge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld.


----------



## frick&frack

love it or list it


----------



## deltalady

Sex and the City


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Esquared72

Family Guy


----------



## Waffle65

Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## gr8onteej

LaLa's Full Court Life


----------



## Iluvbags

The Newlywed Game


----------



## LuvManoloB

The Sopranos.


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## Wilsom04

True Blood


----------



## kateincali

666 Park Avenue


----------



## kateincali

Newsroom


----------



## kristinized

Orange is the new black


----------



## MrsTGreen

Housewives of Orange County


----------



## chantal1922

Love and Hip Hop Atlanta


----------



## Sweetpea83

Here Comes Honey Boo Boo. :giggles:


----------



## needloub

American Greed


----------



## SongbirdDiva

Arrested Development on NetFlix


----------



## frick&frack

the weather channel


----------



## sanmi

Japanese drama


----------



## needloub

Property Envy


----------



## chunkylover53

Brides of Beverly Hills


----------



## frick&frack

the weather channel


----------



## tequila29

I'm watching the Today Show because Good Morning America ends for me at 9am but I had to get this out - There is someone who is a plant on the Today show to laugh out loud behind the scenes super loud in order to create an air of fun and convince the viewers at home that their show is funny.  It is sooo annoying!  Get rid of this women and take away the mic from her.  If anything, the show becomes irritating to watch and makes me want to turn it off!


----------



## Myblackbag

Dr Oz


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Samia

Falling Skies- season 3


----------



## sanmi

Cna


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the museum


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## legaldiva

Catching up on Princesses of LI. This show Is so dumb


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## bakeacookie

News


----------



## chunkylover53

Dragons' Den


----------



## twin-fun

Motorweek with the hubs...yawn.


----------



## sanmi

Taiwan variety show


----------



## citypsyche

Well, not right now but last night..."Copper."  It's "Ripper Street" but set in 1860s New York City instead of London.  Pretty similar...and I love both of them.


----------



## sanmi

HK drama


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Cindi

Orange is the New Black - Loving it so far


----------



## Noi_82

Bar Rescue


----------



## kristinized

Orange is the new black


----------



## Love Of My Life

William & Kate plus 1


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## Myblackbag

News


----------



## meijen

news (BBC)


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alaska Wildlife Troopers.


----------



## Didi Boston

Orange is the new black.


----------



## Samia

Falling Skies


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## cool girl

The White Queen - ep 7 - Max Irons is hot and Rebecca Ferguson is gorgeous.  Although this is so mills and boons i am still enjoying.  Some really good performances - James Frain as Warwick was excellent.

Max Irons is great as Edward IV; i really miss Jacquetta and Jasper Tudor.  Margaret Beauforts second husband was great.  

My favourite character apart from King Edward is Anne Neville.  Also - i really miss Margaret Anjou

Like i said some excellent acting all round


----------



## Sweetpea83

Reno 911!


----------



## needloub

Tia & Tamera


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## Aluxe

Rhoc


----------



## frick&frack

sherlock holmes 2 on HBO


----------



## needloub

Top Chef Masters


----------



## kaitydid

According to Jim


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## xichic

Watching Suits season 2 finale (again) lol &#128077;&#128079;&#128513;&#128521;


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## kaitydid

The Talk


----------



## needloub

Fashion Police


----------



## twin-fun

Law & Order: SUV from 2010


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Hit & Miss


----------



## moonspiral

gonna catch up and watch skins fire


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Devious maids


----------



## kristinized

True Blood


----------



## Waffle65

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## chantal1922

Magic City


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Soprano's


----------



## DearHaayet

cool girl said:


> The White Queen - ep 7 - Max Irons is hot and Rebecca Ferguson is gorgeous.  Although this is so mills and boons i am still enjoying.  Some really good performances - James Frain as Warwick was excellent.
> 
> Max Irons is great as Edward IV; i really miss Jacquetta and Jasper Tudor.  Margaret Beauforts second husband was great.
> 
> My favourite character apart from King Edward is Anne Neville.  Also - i really miss Margaret Anjou
> 
> Like i said some excellent acting all round


Max....freaking Irons:kiss:

I love 15th century history,but this isn't the only reason why I've watched every episode over.
Great performances of the king and queen.
Duke of Clarence and Athony Rivers are equally sexayy!


----------



## Aluxe

Ray Donovan


----------



## KatsBags

Shark Week!

Mythbusters... right now!


----------



## lazeny

Kill Me Baby


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MrsTGreen

RHC


----------



## needloub

RHofOC


----------



## bella601

Iyanla- Fix my Life


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Vikings


----------



## Samia

Falling Skies


----------



## wee drop o bush

The Walking Dead, love my weekly dose of cheer


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## MKB0925

Million Dollar listing reruns


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## emmanuellectr

Dexter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mdl: La


----------



## Esquared72

MasterChef


----------



## needloub

Top Chef Masters


----------



## Didi Boston

Under the Dome


----------



## frick&frack

brother vs brother


----------



## needloub

House Hunters (I love Chicago!)


----------



## bakeacookie

Pawn Stars


----------



## yif3n

NFL Thursday night pre-season football


----------



## Aluxe

The White Queen


----------



## s3raph1nas

Suburgatory


----------



## chantal1922

Seinfeld


----------



## twin-fun

30 Rock


----------



## gelbergirl

The Daily Show


----------



## Sweetpea83

NFL pre season Cowboys vs Raiders game.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## sanmi

News


----------



## frick&frack

battleship on HBO


----------



## needloub

Tia & Tamera


----------



## bella601

R&B  Divas


----------



## Storm Spirit

Project Runway!


----------



## chantal1922

Ridiculousness


----------



## Love Of My Life

rerun of the White Queen


----------



## Waffle65

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## bakeacookie

Too cute


----------



## Aluxe

The white queen


----------



## trustlove

The next food network star


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## KaseyHK

Hollywood Heights
Switched at Birth


----------



## frick&frack

property virgins


----------



## chunkylover53

Air Crash Investigation (Helios crash)


----------



## needloub

Hot Listings: Miami


----------



## KatsBags

Rizzoli & Isles


----------



## Aluxe

Trying to watch Hemlock Grove episode 1


----------



## kaitydid

Breaking Pointe


----------



## yif3n

Team Umizoomi. I never get to watch my shows when DD is around


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## scrpo83

Western & Southern Open 2013


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Game of Thrones.


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## yif3n

Food Paradise


----------



## frick&frack

true blood rerun


----------



## kaitydid

Friends


----------



## soccergirly87

Preseason NFL - Redskins vs. Steelers *ducks*


----------



## sdkitty

Last House on the Left on AMC and it's really creeping me out


----------



## Caz71

Big brother australia


----------



## meijen

Bake With Anna Olson


----------



## yif3n

Lets Make a Deal.... Hate this show


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Incredible Dr. Pol.


----------



## Waffle65

Face Off


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Catfish


----------



## meijen

Doc Martin


----------



## scrpo83

Friends season 5


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Didi Boston

The white queen.   Mini series


----------



## frick&frack

the 5


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## krism805

Two & a Half Men


----------



## Charmie

Catching up with game of thrones.


----------



## bakeacookie

Pawn stars reruns


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Broadchurch


----------



## meijen

Jamie's 15 minute Meals


----------



## kaitydid

George Lopez


----------



## meijen

May The Best House Win


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Master chef


----------



## Aluxe

Rhom


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Caz71

Princesses of long island.


----------



## meijen

Kitchen Boss


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Fear Factor


----------



## nina73

Judge Judy


----------



## Bonna

Case Histories


----------



## needloub

House Hunters International


----------



## krism805

The King of Queens


----------



## Charmie

History channel - king tut


----------



## meijen

Under The Grill


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## scrpo83

US Open


----------



## meijen

My Kitchen Rules


----------



## jadise

Gossip Girl


----------



## sanmi

Korean show


----------



## Waffle65

Face Off


----------



## kateincali

Suits


----------



## krism805

Philippine news


----------



## meijen

Hugh's Three Good Things


----------



## nakedjaxx

Just finished Orange is the New Black. Give it a 4/10.


----------



## meijen

My Kitchen Rules


----------



## Esquared72

Law & Order


----------



## Storm Spirit

Dragon's Den


----------



## chowlover2

Pride and Prejudice marathon!


----------



## KatsBags

Getting ready to watch Low Winter Sun.


----------



## yif3n

Rhonj


----------



## anthrosphere

Big Bang Theory! Love love this show!! Sheldon is so adorable.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

House of cards - love it!!!


----------



## sanmi

Cna


----------



## meijen

Chef At Home


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wilfred.


----------



## scrpo83

Criminal Minds


----------



## Charmie

So do you think you can dance?


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## MyDogTink

frick&frack said:


> o'reilly factor


Me too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dean & Tori's Backyard Bash.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## meijen

Midsomer Murders


----------



## Sweetpea83

Million Dollar Listing: Los Angeles.


----------



## frick&frack

MyDogTink said:


> Me too!


^



the five


----------



## kateincali

Scandal


----------



## Bonna

Dexter


----------



## twin-fun

The Ricky Lake Show.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Waffle65

The Cosby Show


----------



## Charmie

Breaking bad, season 1.


----------



## soccergirly87

Thursday Night Football!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## twin-fun

News


----------



## meijen

Bake With Anna Olson


----------



## frick&frack

pioneer woman


----------



## meijen

Summer Home


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Face Off


----------



## kristinized

Psych


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 6


----------



## krissa

Total Divas and I'm not even a wrestling fan lol


----------



## frick&frack

sherlock holmes on TNT


----------



## soccergirly87

Sunday Night Football - crappy turnover filled game, Dallas leading over the Giants right now 30-24.  Go Giants!


----------



## meijen

Take Home Chef


----------



## Waffle65

Brickleberry


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

_The first season of The Bachelor Australia   _


----------



## meijen

Invite Mr Wright


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## scrpo83

Once Upon A Time


----------



## meijen

Fabulous Cakes


----------



## frick&frack

9/11 Memorial coverage


----------



## needloub

Chopped on DVR


----------



## krism805

Masterchef Finale


----------



## nakedjaxx

I just went on a binge and watch Revenge season 2... Like 22 episodes. Lol. I have no life.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## meijen

Secret Meat Business


----------



## Charmie

X factor


----------



## meijen

Donna Hay:  Fast, Fresh & Simple


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## meijen

Cake Boss


----------



## sanmi

Cnn


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tamra's O.C. Wedding.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## meijen

Sweet Genius


----------



## sanmi

Cnn


----------



## Samia

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## needloub

American Greed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## needloub

Chopped


----------



## MJDaisy

I started breaking bad this week...I have a feeling I will be watching a lot of that.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Just recently started watching the big bang theory.


----------



## sanmi

American next top model.


----------



## Charmie

X factor


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Friends


----------



## Caz71

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> _The first season of The Bachelor Australia   _



Me too! Which girl do u like. That chic in the whitedress. Joelene I think is her name. The dirty flirty with the squint stare eyes. Omg!! Thank god she didnt get a rose!!


----------



## Caz71

twin-fun said:


> The Ricky Lake Show.



Is she still on tv??


----------



## needloub

Top Chef Masters


----------



## meijen

Getaway


----------



## sanmi

Cnn


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tamar &. Mr. Velcro himself


----------



## Sweetpea83

MJDaisy said:


> I started *breaking bad* this week...I have a feeling I will be watching a lot of that.



Great show!!

---

Big Sur: Wild California.


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## Bkbabe

Mistresses


----------



## needloub

football game


----------



## Charmie

The emmys


----------



## bnjj

The Emmys.


----------



## meijen

Ade In Britain


----------



## Mabbine

I am currently watching late night news.
I would like to know if the classes tomorrow is still suspended because of the non-stop rains we are experiencing that causes floods on some areas around.


----------



## MelodyBliss

i watch dexter, the mentalist, devious maids and covert affairs!


----------



## Charmie

Dancing with the stars.


----------



## Esquared72

The Voice


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## john118

Man vs Wild.


----------



## meijen

Globe Trekker


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## krism805

The Voice


----------



## meijen

My Kitchen Rules


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## krism805

two and a half men


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## needloub

Top Chef Masters


----------



## meijen

Globe Trekker


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love that show..


Alaska Wildlife Troopers.


----------



## krism805

Pawn Stars


----------



## Esquared72

The Michael J. Fox Show


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## NY_Mami

King Of The Hill...


----------



## KatsBags

NCIS:LA marathon on USA


----------



## lifestylekitty

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## MarneeB

60 minutes


----------



## NY_Mami

Bob's Burgers...


----------



## Charmie

Revenge


----------



## KathyB

Breaking Bad!!!  Finale..... :cry:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Ray Donovan


----------



## needloub

Revenge


----------



## meijen

Chef At Home


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MarneeB

the first 48


----------



## chowlover2

MarneeB said:


> the first 48



Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Charmie

chowlover2 said:


> Dancing with the Stars.


Me too!


----------



## purseproblm

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alaska State Troopers.


----------



## MarneeB

teen mom 3


----------



## meijen

World Business Today


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## lifestylekitty

White Collar


----------



## krism805

The Voice


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Breaking Amish.


----------



## nygrl

Modern Family.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## needloub

The Good Wife


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dallas Cowboys game.


----------



## krism805

Jeff Dunham: Birth of a Dummy


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Charmie

Dancing with the stars.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alaska State Troopers.


----------



## krism805

The Walking Dead Marathon


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## needloub

Betrayal


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## chowlover2

American Horror Story Coven!


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> American Horror Story Coven!



Me too!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## Pandaemonium

I am out of everything until Nurse Jackie and Game of Thrones start back up, so in the meantime, I am working on finishing off Burn Notice.


----------



## needloub

Tamar & Vince


----------



## FashionistaLola

X Factor USA


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Many as they come : Scandal, Sleepy Holllow, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia and been doing re-runs of Malcolm in the Middle lately; now I'm finding it so hard to get my head around that Hal and Walter White are played by the same Bryan Cranston. His acting range is amazing.


----------



## athena21

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> ...I'm finding it so hard to get my head around that Hal and Walter White are played by the same Bryan Cranston. His acting range is amazing.



ITA. I didn't even know it was the same actor until about a week ago. 

I'm about to go start episode 2 of Mercy. I know it's a little old & only had one season (plus the medical drama thing is soooo overdone) but after Orange is the New Black, I'm a fan of Taylor Schilling.


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mexico vs Panama soccer game.


----------



## krism805

The Walking Dead marathon


----------



## frick&frack

austin powers on starz


----------



## MarneeB

48 hours


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld.


----------



## BagSwag

Scandal. Almost finished the 2nd season. Trying to catch up to season 3!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Hannibal


----------



## meijen

Extreme Makeover


----------



## krism805

The Walking Dead Season Premier


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

House Hunters


----------



## meijen

The Mind Of A Chef


----------



## frick&frack

income property


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## krism805

The Voice


----------



## meijen

Million Dollar Decorators


----------



## Bkbabe

The Golden Girls


----------



## Sweetpea83

Costa Rica vs Mexico soccer game.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Big Bang Theory.


----------



## needloub

Chopped


----------



## meijen

Ultimate Cake Off


----------



## KatsBags

The Artful Detective


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Modern Family


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Horror Story: Coven.


----------



## Masik

Scandal
Walking Dead
Revolution
Homeland


----------



## meijen

Getaway


----------



## BagJunkey1000

Scandal!


----------



## anthroadeline

Vampire Diaries


----------



## frick&frack

kitchen cousins


----------



## meijen

Café Secrets


----------



## needloub

Tamar & Vince


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## meijen

Food Truck


----------



## krissa

Gilmore Girls


----------



## Meeka41

Wheel of fortune


----------



## Esquared72

Family Guy


----------



## yellowbernie

Modern Family Reruns.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Homeland season 2


----------



## deelovej

Project Runway Finale


----------



## MarneeB

when vacations attack


----------



## meijen

Nigella Bites


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## Aluxe

The Face UK


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America on DVR


----------



## meijen

The Mind Of A Chef


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Tarhls

Million dollar listings LA


----------



## meijen

Million Dollar Decorators


----------



## frick&frack

property virgins


----------



## Love Of My Life

Msnbc


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## KatsBags

Top Gear


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## Aluxe

Person of Interest/


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Bones!!!! Season 6... I am catching up!!


----------



## needloub

Gangsters:  America's Most Evil


----------



## Riezky

Halfway through Don't Trust the B---- in Apartment 23 on Netflix. Love it, sad there's only 2 seasons.


----------



## meijen

Ultimate Cake Off


----------



## D_Whit

American Horror Story: Coven !


----------



## meijen

Café Secrets


----------



## Aluxe

Scandal


----------



## meijen

On The Grill


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Downton Abbey


----------



## meijen

Will Work For Food


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## meijen

Globe Trekker


----------



## coronita

Girl Most Likely


----------



## Queen of Bags

Fox 5 news.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rachel Ray


----------



## meijen

Bake With Anna Olson


----------



## needloub

Top Chef


----------



## Meeka41

American horror story


----------



## meijen

Getaway


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## MarneeB

Saturday Night Live Halloween Special


----------



## meijen

The Cupcake Girls


----------



## Sweetpea83

Buying Alaska.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Revolution


----------



## Meeka41

The voice


----------



## NY_Mami

Masters Of Sex...


----------



## needloub

Romeo Killer:  The Chris Porco Story


----------



## meijen

Everyday Exotic


----------



## meijen

Getaway


----------



## caitatonic

Football


----------



## needloub

Tamar & Vince


----------



## meijen

Café Secrets


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## yif3n

The Bold and the Beautiful


----------



## meijen

Megastructures


----------



## MarneeB

will and grace


----------



## needloub

Iyanla, Fix My Life


----------



## kateincali

Grimm


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## meijen

Sweet Genius


----------



## Aluxe

BIG FREEDIA!

Yas honay! 

:giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Women's soccer..U.S vs Brazil.


----------



## krissa

Real housewives of atlanta


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## bakeacookie

Secrets of Althorp- the Spencer's on PBS


----------



## meijen

The Mind of A Chef


----------



## dollydolls

Breaking Bad


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## sanmi

Korean drama


----------



## Sweetpea83

Family Feud.


----------



## Meeka41

Black ink crew


----------



## frick&frack

zero dark thirty on starz


----------



## Meeka41

Fairly odd parents on nick toons &#128542;&#128524;&#128532;&#128513;


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Family Feud.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## meijen

Emmerdale


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Miami: Reunion part 2.


----------



## Meeka41

Project runway all stars


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## meijen

news


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## Aluxe

the escape artist - saw a YSL arty in episode 1 within the first 2 minutes. Probably going to be a great series :giggles:


----------



## gelbergirl

The Today Show


----------



## wilsonjerme

I love to watch CSI crime series, but now its over so I used to watched it again & again.


----------



## frick&frack

pioneer woman


----------



## meijen

Take Me Out


----------



## nygrl

Friends


----------



## Esquared72

Law & Order - our Sunday morning standard.


----------



## kristinized

Poirot


----------



## TeamHutchens

Football&#8230;while I wait for Amazing Race to come on.


----------



## clu13

Sunday night football


----------



## Esquared72

Walking Dead


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## Aluxe

homeland


----------



## Aluxe

almost human


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## bakeacookie

Extreme cheapskates.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## sanmi

The Kpop hunt


----------



## Esquared72

Catfish


----------



## needloub

Flip or Flop


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Top Of The Lake


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## Sweetpea83

Parks and Recreation.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Mystery Detectives


----------



## frick&frack

love it or list it


----------



## Meeka41

Xfiles on Netflix


----------



## Meeka41

Orange is the new black


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## bakeacookie

Monumental mysteries on history channel


----------



## TeamHutchens

Amazing Race


----------



## frick&frack

shrek 2


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## purseonal

TODAY show


----------



## jadise

Antm


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## nina73

Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer


----------



## Meeka41

Spongebob


----------



## gelbergirl

Local news


----------



## crosses

Ac 360


----------



## clu13

Inside the NFL


----------



## needloub

Braxton Family Values


----------



## nygrl

Modern Family marathon.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

the polar express on ABC family


----------



## Delta Queen

Sound of Music, live with Carrie Underwood.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alaska: The Last Frontier.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Downton Abbey


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alaska State Troopers.


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## Sweetpea83

America's Cutest Dog.


----------



## frick&frack

miracle on 34th street on HBO


----------



## nygrl

Will & Grace.


----------



## DearHaayet

Atlantis


----------



## Sweetpea83

Extreme Cheapskates.


----------



## TeamHutchens

The Breakfast Club!!!! Can't get much better than this!


----------



## frick&frack

buying & selling


----------



## Sweetpea83

House Hunters International.


----------



## pquiles

Victorias Secret fashion show


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## jadise

Suburgatory


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## caramelchoco

HOSTAGES!!! It is sooo goid


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

X factor! Love Jeff Gutt


----------



## Weekend shopper

Msnbc


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Aluxe

Rome


----------



## Meeka41

Impractical jokers


----------



## Murphy47

Elementary


----------



## needloub

House Hunters International


----------



## frick&frack

kitchen cousins


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## Meeka41

Grimm


----------



## frick&frack

pioneer woman


----------



## CountryGlamour

On Neflix - Dexter, The Following
On TV - Biggest Loser, Survivor, Duck Dynasty, Pawn Stars, The Crazy Ones, Impractical Jokers, Snapped, and others.

But at this very moment - Golden Girls


----------



## jadise

Downton Abbey


----------



## frick&frack

the muppet christmas carol on ABC family


----------



## Sweetpea83

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## needloub

Chopped


----------



## Meeka41

Bad girls club reunion


----------



## savvy23

Hallmark Christmas movies.. Currently "bride for Christmas "!


----------



## frick&frack

sense & sensibility on encore


----------



## Meeka41

Jeopardy


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## sanmi

Survivor.


----------



## Meeka41

Criminal minds


----------



## Weekend shopper

Haunted Highway


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Meeka41

Project runway all stars


----------



## needloub

American Greed


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rachel Ray


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## needloub

General Hospital


----------



## Meeka41

Three stooges


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## frick&frack

the nutcracker ballet


----------



## gelbergirl

Summer Heights High


----------



## trustlove

Jack and the never land pirates with my son


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh. O


----------



## kristinized

Miss Fishers Murder Mysteries


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I recently got into How I Met Your Mother. I'm currently on season 4. Love it! It's hilarious. Barney steals the show


----------



## Lzamare

I'm addicted to Hallmark Channel Christmas Themed original Movies.  I have seen them all, but for some reason keep watching again and again.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Christmas Star movie.


----------



## needloub

Tia & Tamera


----------



## frick&frack

Dr Who


----------



## Mumotons

^^snap ! Dr Who


----------



## kaitydid

Friends


----------



## Sweetpea83

Reruns of Breaking Bad...best show ever...


----------



## anthrosphere

Lois and Clark: adventures of superman


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Breaking Bad- Phoenix Drama episode


----------



## frick&frack

Mumotons said:


> ^^snap ! Dr Who


^


-----

the little mermaid on ABC family


----------



## Weekend shopper

Breaking Bad


----------



## trustlove

Rhoa


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## Allykat723

Watching season 2 of Isabel online


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Soa


----------



## Weekend shopper

Still Breaking Bad marathon


----------



## jadise

Scandal


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## nina73

Judge Judy


----------



## Meeka41

Jeporday


----------



## nygrl

Modern Family.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Breaking Bad


----------



## pquiles

Farscape on DVD


----------



## kaitydid

Dance Moms


----------



## Weekend shopper

Mystery Detectives


----------



## MKB0925

Kardashians


----------



## Sweetpea83

CNN news.


----------



## Sternchen

Snuggling with my son on the sofa watching The Cosby Show


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Catching up on "Homeland"


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Girlfriends


----------



## kaitydid

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## Aluxe

House of Lies, season 1


----------



## Meeka41

Grimm


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## Weekend shopper

AFC Wild- Card game Kansas City Chiefs vs Indianapolis Colts


----------



## kristinized

Oddities San Francisco


----------



## Checkmeout

Law and Order Criminal Intent


----------



## jen_sparro

-The Following- love it!

-Justified Season 2


----------



## frick&frack

watching tonight's downton abbey again (dvr)


----------



## Weekend shopper

Forensic Files


----------



## whtcldjd

downton abbey


----------



## clu13

Downton Abby


----------



## clu13

Weekend shopper said:


> Forensic Files




I watched so many episodes this weekend!


----------



## frick&frack

BCS championship pregame


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Rookie Blue!


----------



## Meeka41

Jeopardy


----------



## Weekend shopper

BCS National Championship Game


----------



## KatsBags

The Good Wife on Hallmark


----------



## frick&frack

BSC championship after-game coverage


----------



## meluvs2shop

I just cried like a baby. 
I just watched Katie Couric's show and it was about parents losing their children because they were abducted. It was a painful episode to watch especially when I heard the story of a 5 year old little girl. Horrific!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Meeka41

Wheel of fortune


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jeopardy


----------



## Aluxe

Person of Interest


----------



## frick&frack

sense & sensibility on cable


----------



## Weekend shopper

Full House


----------



## Meeka41

Ncis


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

90210 on Netflix, my guilty pleasure


----------



## lifestylekitty

Breaking Bad


----------



## Esquared72

Modern Family


----------



## Sweetpea83

CNN news.


----------



## princess_riya

Supernatural


----------



## Weekend shopper

Full House


----------



## Weekend shopper

Forensic Files


----------



## frick&frack

land of the lost on TNT


----------



## Weekend shopper

San Francisco 49ers vs Carolina Panthers


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

Golden Globes


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## Esquared72

Golden Globes


----------



## bakeacookie

Local news


----------



## needloub

Homeland


----------



## frick&frack

the weather channel


----------



## jen_sparro

True Detective


----------



## bakeacookie

Modern marvels


----------



## jules 8

Cash Cab


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MKB0925

The Bachelor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Fashion Police.


----------



## Aluxe

Betrayal


----------



## WineLover

The Bachelor!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Single Ladies


----------



## kateincali

The Mentalist


----------



## NY_Mami

South Park...


----------



## Weekend shopper

A Mother's Betrayal


----------



## lvuittonaddict

not a show, but im having a Twilight marathon... i forgot how much i adore Edward cullen... yes, i want to have his little vampire babies


----------



## loves

Trophy wife, the Chinese kid Bert is my favourite. So adorable!


----------



## jules 8

Julia &Jaques, Cooking at Home on the local PBS station


----------



## frick&frack

dog whisperer


----------



## Meeka41

Criminal minds


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Horror Story: Coven.


----------



## Meeka41

^^


----------



## Weekend shopper

Web of Lies


----------



## shalomjude

Final episode of Prisoners of War ..Brilliant Show


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## frick&frack

how the states got their shapes


----------



## bellecate

Alaska the Last Frontier.


http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/alaska-the-last-frontier


----------



## Meeka41

Grimm


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Love Of My Life

Downton Abbey


----------



## Meeka41

Rhoa


----------



## jules 8

Sister Wives


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef America


----------



## Weekend shopper

Los Angeles Dr. Martin Luther King Jr parade


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## Sweetpea83

Family Feud.


----------



## frick&frack

property virgins


----------



## Meeka41

The chase


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Aluxe

Being Mary jane


----------



## Meeka41

American horror story-the coven


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Esquared72

True Detectives


----------



## Weekend shopper

Forensic Files


----------



## KatsBags

Mad About You


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 7 on ABC family


----------



## krawford

Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Vikings... man I'm hooked can't wait for season 2!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## Meeka41

Rhoa


----------



## pquiles

Blood, Sweat and Heels.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## Weekend shopper

Grammys


----------



## Weekend shopper

Dateline


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## farris2

True Detective


----------



## WeltSchmerz

Sherlock


----------



## roses5682

Girls


----------



## Meeka41

Two broke girls


----------



## Weekend shopper

Nancy Grace


----------



## bakeacookie

News


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Meeka41

Bad girls battle


----------



## frick&frack

senate hearing on cspan


----------



## Weekend shopper

Msnbc


----------



## Sweetpea83

Portlandia.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Super Bowl


----------



## Weekend shopper

Walking Dead


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

I finished watching the 3 episodes of True Detective and to lighten up the mood I've been watching Martin... Sheneneh Jenkins is everything!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Puppy Bowl


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## snh88

sweetpea83 said:


> the real housewives of beverly hills.




+1


----------



## Weekend shopper

LA Kings Hockey


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

The Walking Dead, then Suits, then The Vampire Diaries, then Breaking Bad and finally Bones


----------



## frick&frack

congressional budget hearing


----------



## Weekend shopper

Msnbc live


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## Meeka41

Csi


----------



## frick&frack

dog whisperer


----------



## jen_sparro

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> I finished watching the 3 episodes of True Detective



It's pretty heavy isn't it? 

I just watched the latest episodes of Teen Wolf (my guilty pleasure), Supernatural and Helix.


----------



## frick&frack

ice age on nickelodeon


----------



## Sweetpea83

Winter Olympics.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Full House


----------



## Aluxe

reign


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Freaks and Geeks


----------



## Meeka41

Portlandia


----------



## liz42112

Crazy, stupid, love.


----------



## kristinized

Magnum PI


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Golden Girls


----------



## bisbee

Tribute to the Beatles.  Of course.


----------



## Esquared72

Walking Dead


----------



## Meeka41

Walking dead


----------



## Charmie

bisbee said:


> Tribute to the Beatles.  Of course.


Me too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Face Off


----------



## frick&frack

the olympics


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## frick&frack

the olympics


----------



## Sweetpea83

Obsession: Dark Desires (Number One Fan). My sister got me hooked on this show..lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Re-watching the first part of an excellent miniseries, *INXS: Never Tear Us Apart*. Absolutely brilliant. The actors playing the leads are nailing it.


----------



## douzz

Sherlock


----------



## frick&frack

the olympics


----------



## Lzamare

Wendy Williams, too lazy to get the remote


----------



## Weekend shopper

Local news


----------



## CountryGlamour

Right this second? Andy Griffith


----------



## Meeka41

Law and order criminal intent


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Beatles


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Law & Order (the original)


----------



## ClassicFab

American Greed: Scams


----------



## Meeka41

Project runway:under the gunn


----------



## *schmoo*

The Colbert Report


----------



## Weekend shopper

Forensic Files


----------



## Sweetpea83

E! News.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jake and the Never Land Pirates. ( watching with my 3 year old niece)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Come Dine With Me


----------



## Meeka41

Talking dead


----------



## Sweetpea83

Winter Olympics.


----------



## Bitten

We don't watch a lot of TV but we loved INXS Never Tear Us Apart (the two-part mini series) and we're also enjoying MKR at the moment - although I suspect my interest will wane after the instant restaurant rounds


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Weekend shopper

Nancy Grace


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

House of Cards


----------



## catsandpurses31

Friends aka the best sitcom comedy that ever existed


----------



## frick&frack

the olympics


----------



## Weekend shopper

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

the olympics


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Five Days


----------



## fettfleck

Suits. So good.


----------



## Meeka41

Monsters v aliens


----------



## Kansashalo

Chapelle Show


----------



## Meeka41

Portlandia


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Aluxe

Real Housewives of Melbourne


----------



## frick&frack

beachfront bargains


----------



## catsandpurses31

American Dad


----------



## neonfiller

True Detective.


----------



## scrpo83

once upon a time


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Friday Night Tykes


----------



## Sweetpea83

Southern Charm.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Forensic Files


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Weekend shopper

Local news


----------



## Meeka41

Survivor


----------



## frick&frack

Outrageous acts of science


----------



## KatsBags

Friends


----------



## flyygal

House hunters where are they now?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Killer Karaoke.


----------



## rutabaga

Mixology
Suits
Revenge and Good Wife return this weekend!


----------



## Meeka41

Catfish


----------



## coronita

Flipping Vegas


----------



## jen_sparro

Red Road (my lord is Jason Momoa a hottie )


----------



## Meeka41

Walking dead


----------



## *schmoo*

True Detective, omg


----------



## Shamari

House of cards


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## Sweetpea83

Southern Charm.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Haves and the Have Nots


----------



## bakeacookie

Dangerous Grounds


----------



## scrpo83

Once Upon a Time


----------



## Weekend shopper

Full House


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Face


----------



## GGspice25

The Office


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Shopping Queen


----------



## frick&frack

Dog whisperer


----------



## Meeka41

Wheel of fortune


----------



## jennasfisher

I am rewatching ALIAS  my all time favorite movie...


----------



## cool girl

Rerun of 90210 on e4


----------



## Meeka41

Sam and cat


----------



## Sweetpea83

Southern Charm.


----------



## Myblackbag

Bizarre Foods


----------



## flyygal

Lockdown


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of New York City.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## KatsBags

Little Couple


----------



## paculina

KatsBags said:


> Little Couple



This. They are SO cute!


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## Aluxe

The Face US


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Weekend shopper

Cnn


----------



## bella601

Island hunters


----------



## GGspice25

Dancing w/ the stars (on demand)


----------



## Weekend shopper

20/20


----------



## Myblackbag

Hsn


----------



## lovequality

Shepherd's Chapel Network


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of New York City.


----------



## frick&frack

madagascar 3 on HBO


----------



## Love Of My Life

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Weekend shopper

Msnbc


----------



## GGspice25

Weather Caught on Camera


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Face (Australia)


----------



## coronita

Suits


----------



## *schmoo*

PBS Nova


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## KatsBags

Black Sails


----------



## Weekend shopper

Local news


----------



## bakeacookie

BBC top gear


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## frick&frack

iron man on FX


----------



## Waffle65

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## Weekend shopper

Forensic Files


----------



## frick&frack

game of thrones repeat on HBO


----------



## Weekend shopper

Baseball Giants vs. Dodgers


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the museum


----------



## Ladybug09

bakeacookie said:


> Mysteries at the museum



Haha, I watch that show too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## creighbaby

Survivors on netflix. It is the BEST


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of New York City.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Very Bad Men


----------



## bbeeccaa

Chicago PD + Fire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## Bitten

We're watching My Kitchen Rules quite enthusiastically - not super into anything else, but saving up episodes of certain series to watch when we have a break


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## Samia

Modern Family


----------



## Samia

Bitten said:


> We're watching My Kitchen Rules quite enthusiastically - not super into anything else, but saving up episodes of certain series to watch when we have a break




 I love MKR! I was obsessed with it last season


----------



## Deleted member 448829

The Americans. Law & Order SVU. American Horror Story (during the fall). 

I also have a boxed set of Married with Children that I watch to relax after work.


----------



## jen_sparro

Currently roaring through Made In Chelsea (two seasons in two days eek!), I don't even know why I love it so much... 
Then the usual- Hannibal, GOT, Vikings and The Blacklist.


----------



## ArtistInspired

The Walking Dead!

However, if Norman Reedus had a tv show dedicated solely to his lovely biceps, I'd probably be watching that instead.


----------



## coronita

Suits


----------



## Sweetpea83

Southern Charm.


----------



## KatsBags

Turn


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## flyygal

Celebrity Wife Swap


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## Sweetpea83

Scare Tactics.


----------



## kateincali

How I met your mother


----------



## clu13

Forensic files


----------



## iluvjae

Sherlock weekend marathon!


----------



## cool girl

New Worlds and Klondike


----------



## kateincali

house of lies


----------



## Meeka41

Rhoa reunion


----------



## frick&frack

GoT


----------



## paculina

Long Island Medium


----------



## Love Of My Life

Good Morning America


----------



## Aluxe

Salem


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love it or List It.


----------



## Aluxe

Love in the city


----------



## frick&frack

GoT repeat


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## mbernstein

discovered community on netflix the other day, pretty good. Perfect for a TV marathon, 4 seasons, 25 episodes a season? perfect


----------



## Miss wywy

all new divas, and its boring


----------



## Maybi

Newest season of Deadliest catch!


----------



## Love4MK

Working on Suits and Veronica Mars.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Duck Dynasty! I'm Happy Happy Happy! &#128516;


----------



## bujanglapok

Frozen.. for the sixth time... Olaf's sooo cute


----------



## frick&frack

Pursenalfaves said:


> Duck Dynasty! I'm Happy Happy Happy! &#128516;


^love that show!


-----

the news


----------



## ittybittykitty

Bates Motel!


----------



## jen_sparro

Vikings


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## bakeacookie

Counting cars


----------



## pringirl

Suburgatory.. funny!!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Fargo


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## kateincali

Girls


----------



## Aluxe

Da Vinci's Demons 
Orphan Black


----------



## Sweetpea83

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Fargo



Great show!


--


Will & Grace.


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## Waffle65

Love It or List It


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Orange County.


----------



## nakedjaxx

Bates Motel!


----------



## flyygal

Access Hollywood 


YOLO!


----------



## Sweetpea83

True Tori.


----------



## kateincali

Castle


----------



## Meeka41

Fargo


----------



## Espinosa

Chicago PD


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## Scully Piper

Resurrection


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Fargo


----------



## Oleandered

NHL playoffs 
No time for anything else((


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## Miss60s

Californicstion,mad men and fargo &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## LVlover01

International house hunters


----------



## clu13

Glee


----------



## *schmoo*

judge judy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alaska State Troopers.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Meeka41

People's court


----------



## dulcimina365

the Vanilla Ice Project


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Orphan Black


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## LoveLE

Game of Thrones.


----------



## thatsme123

Bates Motel


----------



## krissa

Eric and Jesse


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Orange Country.


----------



## Espinosa

Devious Maids


----------



## needloub

the news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

In the Flesh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## elle-mo

Re-watching the 'Game of Thrones', things make much more sense now.


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Borgen


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## DearHaayet

Where can I stream season 3 of Suits? it's not on netflix sadly.


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Shark Tank


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DearHaayet said:


> Where can I stream season 3 of Suits? it's not on netflix sadly.



It's on hulu.com if you have the service.  It's only available on desktop/laptop.  HTH


----------



## joy14

24 LAD on demand... Love Jack Bauer


----------



## DearHaayet

talldrnkofwater said:


> It's on hulu.com if you have the service.  It's only available on desktop/laptop.  HTH


 oohh I was wondering why I couldn't see it listed,using my iphone.
Thank you babe!


----------



## DearHaayet

With that said,I'm currently streaming Upstairs Downstairs


----------



## talldrnkofwater

DearHaayet said:


> oohh I was wondering why I couldn't see it listed,using my iphone.
> Thank you babe!



Yeah, I can't watch it  on my iPad either.


----------



## frick&frack

iron man on spike TV


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

The Eurovision Song Contest.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kitchen Nightmares.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## flyygal

Anderson Cooper 360


----------



## kaitydid

19 Kids and Counting


----------



## Sweetpea83

House Hunters International.


----------



## bakeacookie

Hotel impossible


----------



## kateincali

The Mentalist


----------



## bakeacookie

News


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## kaitydid

Family Feud


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Orphan Black


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## Meeka41

Hannibal


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Orange County.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Face Off


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## kaitydid

Full House


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## boxermom

Voice season finale. I want Josh to win!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of New York.


----------



## merc_g

Chopped!


----------



## jester25

I am rewatching Archer!


----------



## chantal1922

Mr. Selfridge


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## Mee27

24


----------



## jen_sparro

Made in Chelsea


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Castle


----------



## Meeka41

Supernatural


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the museum


----------



## frick&frack

thor on FX


----------



## soccergirly87

Finally started watching Mad Men on Netflix last night.


----------



## frick&frack

South Park


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

My 600 lb. Life


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## frick&frack

beachfront bargains


----------



## lasvegasann

Mad Men


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## krissa

Awkward


----------



## Stacyy

Downton Abbey Season 4


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Bridge


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## KayuuKathey

Ladies of London


----------



## flowerboy

Friends


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

In the Flesh


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## willows

flowerboy said:


> Friends



Best show ever


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Parks and Recreation.


----------



## pmburk

WWII in HD, on DVD, in honor of the 70th anniversary of D-Day today. :salute:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## jessieclarkex

Obsessed with the dress and Real Housewives of New Jersey - I'm hooked!!!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

The Britain's Got Talent: Live Final


----------



## clu13

NBA finals


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Dany_37

I'm not watching anything at the moment...at work...BUT lately, I have found myself more interested in watching old sitcoms than watching any current television which seems to be only reality shows and I am so close to being over those...my current selections have been old episodes of 

Friends
Roseanne
Will & Grace
Martin
Sex & the City

I don't know....I just miss the days of actual sitcoms and REAL actors/actresses!! :shame:


----------



## kaitydid

Snapped


----------



## jclaybo

Seinfeld


----------



## Meeka41

American ninja warrior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladies of London.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Big Brother UK


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## kaitydid

Friends


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chopped.


----------



## *schmoo*

Cosmos


----------



## frick&frack

GoT marathon


----------



## bakeacookie

Simpsons


----------



## moc

Masterchef.......


----------



## Checkmeout

Married To Medicine


----------



## KayuuKathey

Golden Girls


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## krissa

Ladies of London


----------



## frick&frack

Up! on ABC Family


----------



## Maice

Since Hannibal's second season concluded, I've been watching Penny Dreadful.


----------



## bnjj

Forensic Files.  I love these shows.


----------



## jclaybo

bnjj said:


> forensic files.  I love these shows.




+1


----------



## mcpon14

Threat Matrix


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Big Brother UK


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Friday Night Dinner


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladies of London.


----------



## krism805

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters int'l


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wilfred.


----------



## Mitzy

Right this minute? A rerun (obviously) of Full House! LoL
It helps when I miss my twin daughters cause they remind me of Mary-Kate & Ashley.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## lovehgss1

House Hunters


----------



## anitalilac

Reruns of The Middle, So you think you can Dance, house hunter International..


----------



## kateincali

Covert Affairs


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladies of London.


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Meeka41

Supernatural


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Big Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

Mexico vs Netherlands game.


----------



## frick&frack

wimbledon


----------



## frick&frack

USA's world cup (round of 16) match vs belgium


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Mitzy

Shark Tank. The first one with Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## krissa

Million Dollar Listing NY


----------



## krism805

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## *schmoo*

PBS Endeavour II


----------



## Meeka41

Catfish


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Botched


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Cold Justice


----------



## frick&frack

wimbledon


----------



## Mitzy

FIFA Soccer.

Netherlands vs Costa Rica
Still no score.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Mitzy said:


> FIFA Soccer.
> 
> Netherlands vs Costa Rica
> Still no score.



Same here!


----------



## krism805

Friends


----------



## yl777

Game of Thrones


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Orphan Black. I'm on the first episode, it's pretty intriguing so far.


----------



## frick&frack

pioneer woman


----------



## krism805

The Walking Dead marathon


----------



## MKB0925

A Christmas movie on the Hallmark channel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladies of London.


----------



## yl777

Castle


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## *schmoo*

drunk history


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## yl777

Re-watching the Tudors


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Meeka41

Fairly odd parents


----------



## rubycat

Defiance


----------



## yl777

Fifa World Cup


----------



## Nanciii

Criminal minds


Happiness is not about how much you have, but how little you need.


----------



## Revoler

Mad men


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Orange County.


----------



## krism805

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## frick&frack

love it or list it


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Six Feet Under


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

The Secret Life of the American Teenager


----------



## clu13

Impractical jokers


----------



## alicimoo

The Americans, and I'm hooked! It's sooo good.


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## starrynite_87

I love the 2000's


----------



## kaitydid

The Middle


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## Goldfox

Game of Crowns LMAO!


----------



## yl777

Entourage


----------



## Mitzy

Botched.
It squicks me out but I watch it anyway.


----------



## frick&frack

treehouse masters


----------



## tinaedel

Flip or Flop and can I just say that Christina's got some gorgeous bags.


----------



## *schmoo*

Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Leftovers


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## Meeka41

The chase


----------



## frick&frack

South Park


----------



## kaitydid

Aarti Party


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

B.o.r.n. To style cute show on FYI.


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Extant


----------



## frick&frack

genevieve's renovation


----------



## KatsBags

Will & Grace


----------



## Esquared72

KatsBags said:


> Will & Grace




Me, too.


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## Sweetpea83

KatsBags said:


> Will & Grace





eehlers said:


> Me, too.



One of my favorite shows.. 


--


Tosh.0


----------



## krissa

The Other Woman


----------



## fendifemale

Power


----------



## KatsBags

Sweetpea83 said:


> One of my favorite shows..
> 
> Me, too!
> 
> I love Eric McCormack's "new" show, Perception. I look for glimpses of Will


----------



## Goldfox

The Hotwives of Orlando


----------



## DearHaayet

Every few pages,I keep seeing people reply "the news"
When did the news become a tv show?


----------



## frick&frack

love it or list it


----------



## Mitzy

Watching a Forensic Files marathon with my daughters.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## zoe chau

The 100!
Just finished HIMYM

Waiting on Grey's Anatomy's new season ^_^


----------



## frick&frack

property virgins


----------



## Aluxe

about to start the Leftovers.

Hope it puts me to sleep...


----------



## frick&frack

south park


----------



## ScottyGal

Suits


----------



## frick&frack

genevieve's renovation


----------



## *schmoo*

the Colbert Report


----------



## frick&frack

dirty jobs


----------



## Mitzy

Right this minute? Forensic Files.

Waiting for the season finale of Crossbones tonight, though.


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Men


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown-Detroit.


----------



## ScottyGal

Come Dine With Me


----------



## Eimii

Friends


----------



## ScottyGal

The Simpsons


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## *schmoo*

Last Week Tonight w/John Oliver


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## jclaybo

Seinfeld


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of New Jersey.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## ScottyGal

Suits


----------



## *schmoo*

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chopped.


----------



## melissatrv

Dominion on Syfy, so bummed there were only 8 episodes and tonight was the finale.  Seemed like it just started!


----------



## ChanelGirlE

NY Med... love medical "reality shows"


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Men


----------



## WithLoveXX

A marathon of The Bachelorette, Andi's season! Living in The Netherlands, so I'm a little behind...  currently at the hometown dates!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Catfish


----------



## Brandless

Breaking Bad Binge at AMC. It's on every Sunday starting at 4 pm CT.


----------



## *schmoo*

Brandless said:


> Breaking Bad Binge at AMC. It's on every Sunday starting at 4 pm CT.




same


----------



## yl777

Will & Grace


----------



## frick&frack

american pickers


----------



## Goodfrtune

Hollywood Today


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## bbeeccaa

White Collar
HELLO MATT BOMER.


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of New York


----------



## frick&frack

the goonies


----------



## yl777

The News


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Men


----------



## frick&frack

Lotr 2


----------



## ScottyGal

Russell Howard's Good News


----------



## yl777

Diners, Drive-ins and Dives


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Village


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## krism805

Forensic Files


----------



## frick&frack

South Park


----------



## frick&frack

Duck Dynasty


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhonj


----------



## frick&frack

redwood kings


----------



## frick&frack

treehouse masters


----------



## Meeka41

The news


----------



## Aluxe

The strain :couch:


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hannibal Season 2


----------



## krissa

TNT Dallas pilot


----------



## yl777

Live with Kelly and Michael


----------



## DC-Cutie

First Time Africa: Senegal


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## ScottyGal

Suits


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Tomorrow People


----------



## Cindi

Rush - Anyone watching this show? It is really good.


----------



## yl777

Sherlock


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Long Island Medium (Love the Hair and Long Nails)


----------



## yl777

Good News with Russell Howard


----------



## ScottyGal

County Jail: Oakland


----------



## frick&frack

Property Brothers


----------



## shihfan

Satisfaction!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

TrueBlood Season 7


----------



## frick&frack

South Park


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hannibal Season 2 - last Episode


----------



## pink sapphire

_Lee said:


> Suits



Ilove that show.


----------



## frick&frack

love it or list it


----------



## Brandless

Emmy Live from the Red Carpet.


----------



## Nolia

*I liked shows with endless suffering. Psycho-politial themes. Deep and changing characters and plot. 

Game of Thrones, Sons of Anarchy and The Walking Dead are my favourites.

I've seen The Tudors (loved it), Breaking Bad (a little too slow), Dexter (decent until the end), Grey's Anatomy & Private Practice (okay, but kind of "formula driven after a few seasons).

Do you have any recommendations?*


----------



## yl777

The Emmys


----------



## yl777

Nolia said:


> *I liked shows with endless suffering. Psycho-politial themes. Deep and changing characters and plot.
> 
> Game of Thrones, Sons of Anarchy and The Walking Dead are my favourites.
> 
> I've seen The Tudors (loved it), Breaking Bad (a little too slow), Dexter (decent until the end), Grey's Anatomy & Private Practice (okay, but kind of "formula driven after a few seasons).
> 
> Do you have any recommendations?*



Have you ever tried The Borgias (drama in the middle ages) or Boardwalk Empire? They are both on HBO. Also, if you are into Sci-fi, there is Doctor Who and since you like Dexter you might also like Sherlock (BBC).


----------



## Nolia

yl777 said:


> Have you ever tried The Borgias (drama in the middle ages) or Boardwalk Empire? They are both on HBO. Also, if you are into Sci-fi, there is Doctor Who and since you like Dexter you might also like Sherlock (BBC).



Thanks for the recommendations!  The Borgias looks interesting but I read that it was never finished? Not sure if the "no closure" would bother me or not. 

The premise of Boardwalk Empire and Doctor Who doesn't look appealing to me. Sherlock is one I'd like to add to my list though!


----------



## Swanky

The Killing. . .  OMG so good!  Only in beginning of 2nd season, will be sad when it's over.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

playing "Catch up" with - The Strain.


----------



## Meeka41

The chase


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Celebrity BigBrother UK

I'm a little baffled that Leslie Jordan from Will & Grace is in this series.


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## krism805

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## jclaybo

Very immature of me but The Simpsons pretty sure this is day 6 of the 12 day marathon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strain EP: 5


----------



## Freckles1

The Bridge
So awesome


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The last episode of: The Tomorrow People. :cry:


----------



## jclaybo

Nefertiti Resurrected


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## htabby

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The Killing. . .  OMG so good!  Only in beginning of 2nd season, will be sad when it's over.



Love this show - its so good!!!!!  I just finished the last episode of season 4 today - I am so sad its done.  Enjoy the last two seasons!!!!


----------



## Swanky

htabby said:


> Love this show - its so good!!!!!  I just finished the last episode of season 4 today - I am so sad its done.  Enjoy the last two seasons!!!!



Already finished season 2!  I'm SO hooked!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Long Island Medium.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Simpsons


----------



## Welovechristina

Brandi and Jarrod: Married to the Job


----------



## Maybi

News


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Walking Dead (season 4)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Supernatural (Season 7)


----------



## needloub

The Real Housewives of Melbourne


----------



## frick&frack

treehouse masters


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## Freckles1

Baseball!! Royals vs Rangers


----------



## jenny70

The Real Housewives of Orange County reunion.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## KittyLouise

I'm currently watching The Inbetweeners - crude but hilarious


----------



## ScottyGal

Divorce Court


----------



## krissa

Last weeks episode of tyrant


----------



## frick&frack

flip or flop


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## wildblood

Yukon Men!


----------



## ScottyGal

Maury


----------



## stoic

Banshee


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strain Ep:6


----------



## ScottyGal

Divorce Court


----------



## frick&frack

duck commander


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The 100


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## krism805

Two and a Half Men


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cuckoo


----------



## ScottyGal

Tennis


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Meerkat Manor


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives Of Orange County Reunion Part 1


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives Of Orange County Reunion Part 2


----------



## Esquared72

The Brady Bunch


----------



## ScottyGal

News


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cheaters!


----------



## Goldfox

Game of Crowns


----------



## frick&frack

flip or flop


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Strictly Come Dancing launch show


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ


----------



## krissa

witches of east end


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## ScottyGal

Rich Kids of Beverly Hills


----------



## ScottyGal

Russell Howard's Good News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Leftovers


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britian


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

Locked Up Abroad - Iraq


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strain


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## Freckles1

The Bridge


----------



## Meeka41

Supernatural


----------



## bakeacookie

American Pickers


----------



## needloub

Couples Therapy


----------



## frick&frack

9/11 memorial coverage on the news


----------



## badgalwest

Eureka. I know it got cancelled ages ago but I'm just getting around to watch it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> 9/11 memorial coverage on the news


 

Yes...It's all over the News here as well. (Australia)


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## Perplexed

pretty little liars... I get embarrassed but I can't help it. I'm def. too old for it but soooo can't help it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium


----------



## creighbaby

Third season of boardwalk empire.


----------



## Freckles1

Law & Order


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Sons of Anarchy, 2nd season.


----------



## ScottyGal

Locked Up Abroad: Bangkok


----------



## needloub

Top Chef Duels


----------



## ScottyGal

Orange Is The New Black


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

True Blood


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## ScottyGal

Locked Up Abroad: Panama


----------



## babysunshine

Moon embracing the sun.


----------



## DrDior

I intend to hold a Linda Perry (Make or Break?) marathon this afternoon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cowboys vs Titans football game.


----------



## frick&frack

iron chef america


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## ScottyGal

Crimes of the Century: Amanda Knox


----------



## Sweetpea83

Under The Dome.


----------



## Sweetpea83

49ers vs Bears football game.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped - CI


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## babysunshine

News on CNA


----------



## ninjanna

The Project (encore!)


----------



## ScottyGal

Hotel India


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cheaters.


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhonj


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## ScottyGal

The Jeremy Kyle Show


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strain


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## needloub

news


----------



## Meeka41

Ink masters


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Soup


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## Myblackbag

Dallas


----------



## ScottyGal

Scotland - How the nation voted


----------



## Nebbalish

I'm on season 2 of the Walking Dead! My housemates and I watch it together at least 3x a week. We're making progress


----------



## Caz71

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Cheaters.




Are these new eps. Used to watch years ago.


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cold Case Files


----------



## nygrl

Will & Grace


----------



## Meeka41

Criminal minds


----------



## Sweetpea83

Under the Dome.


----------



## needloub

House Hunters International


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds - Season 2, episode 8.


----------



## starrynite_87

Super Soul Sunday


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cowboys vs Rams football game.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## Sweetpea83

Steelers vs Panthers football game.


----------



## Freckles1

True Detective


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoNJ


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Foxtel Weather channel


----------



## Singra

The Knick


----------



## ScottyGal

South Park


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## Freckles1

Ray Donovan


----------



## Meeka41

The voice


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Would I Lie to You?


----------



## babysunshine

The Brain.


----------



## ScottyGal

Come dine with me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cold case files


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## KatsBags

NCIS season premiere

Mark Harmon just gets yummier as he ages!


----------



## anitalilac

Sleepy hollow, big bang theory


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## Sweetpea83

Teen Mom 2.


----------



## scrpo83

Sleepy hollow


----------



## jen_sparro

Hinterland


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

True Blood


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Unusual suspects


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather


----------



## dioraddict15

True Detective. I never knew what a good actor Matthew McConnoughy (sorry don't know how to spell his last name) was until I saw this!


----------



## jclaybo

Deadly Woman


----------



## ScottyGal

E! True Hollywood Story: The Women of Sex and the City


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer Upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Greed


----------



## Sweetpea83

Rich Kids of Beverly Hills.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Foxtel: Weather channel


----------



## babysunshine

The Brain.


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

X Factor


----------



## ScottyGal

Come Dine With Me


----------



## Goodfrtune

Law and Order SVU


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The 100


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Foxtel Weather channel


----------



## ScottyGal

Live at The Apollo


----------



## katran26

Breaking Bad


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cowboys vs. Saints football game.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Jeremy Kyle Show


----------



## Myblackbag

Married with Children


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## jclaybo

The Chew


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Eastenders. Haven't watched it for 6 months. No idea whats going on!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sins and Secrets


----------



## krissa

Witches of East End


----------



## clu13

How to get away with murder


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Voice.


----------



## Esquared72

sweetpea83 said:


> the voice.




+1


----------



## jclaybo

Seinfeld


----------



## clu13

Transparent


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sins&Secrets


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Foxtel Weather channel


----------



## ScottyGal

Don't Tell The Bride


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Meeka41

The voice


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Voice.


----------



## jclaybo

Codes and Conspiracies


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## bbeeccaa

The Blacklist. I am ALMOST caught up, I just finished the season 1 finale.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## ScottyGal

Too 20 Funniest TV moments


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Foxtel Weather channel


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## Meeka41

Criminal minds 
Stalker


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Survivor


Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## hermes_lemming

Stalker - and it's scaring the crap out of me.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Drop Dead Diva


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad


----------



## pink sapphire

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Banged up Abroad



Love that we call it locked up abroad do they have new shows ?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

pink sapphire said:


> Love that we call it locked up abroad do they have new shows ?


 

I don't know Sorry, it's called Banged up Abroad here in OZ.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Foxtel Weather channel


----------



## babysunshine

Crimewatch.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Foxtel Weather channel


----------



## ScottyGal

The X Factor (my other half likes it - I am simply putting up with it )


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## Freckles1

Baseball!!


----------



## jclaybo

Mysteries at the Museum


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Criminal Minds


----------



## ScottyGal

weeds


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged Up Abroad


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Foxtel Weather channel


----------



## GhstDreamer

Chasing Shadows


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather channel


----------



## ScottyGal

Nazi Megastructures


----------



## Espinosa

Downton Abbey


----------



## frick&frack

fixer upper


----------



## Sweetpea83

Patriots vs Bengals football game.


----------



## jclaybo

Biblical Mysteries Explained


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Weather channel


----------



## Freckles1

Dancing with the stars
Love Tommy Chong!!!


----------



## Meeka41

Gotham


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## frick&frack

fixer upper


----------



## jclaybo

Seinfeld


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cold case Files


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## lifestylekitty

Gotham


----------



## haruhii

Criminal minds


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Horror Story: Freak Show.


----------



## ScottyGal

Come Dine With Me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## ScottyGal

The X Factor


----------



## starrynite_87

Toddlers and Tiaras


----------



## Sweetpea83

House Hunters International.


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## needloub

Braxton Family Values


----------



## luvprada

Homeland


----------



## Meeka41

Walking dead


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## ScottyGal

Come Dine With Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cowboys vs Seahawks football game.


----------



## deltalady

Homeland


----------



## kateincali

The Affair


----------



## ScottyGal

Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## Sweetpea83

Extant.


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## Samia

The Originals, didn't realize season 2 was on already


----------



## ScottyGal

Celebrity Juice


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## Meeka41

Stalker


----------



## louievlover

Just started American horror story


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## mguiet

I'm watching Criminal Minds for the fifth time, I know each episode from each season by heart ! Of course I know each proof and outcome but I'm fascinating by how they determine killers's profil. I'm just looking for that, because the murders are practically same in a season to the following one. But I really admire how they understand people without humanity to understand them. That's why I'm watching this tv show again and again


----------



## ScottyGal

Come dine with me


----------



## pquiles

How to get away with murder.


----------



## luvprada

Revenge


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Kim of Queens


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## ScottyGal

Cops


----------



## FreeSpirit71

American Horror Story: Freak Show


----------



## kateincali

Chicago PD


----------



## clu13

Sunday Night Football - hoping Manning makes history


----------



## Esquared72

Walking Dead


----------



## Sweetpea83

49ers vs Broncos football game.


----------



## cross15John

TWD, and i'm starting to watch The mentalist


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Walking Dead. Omg :-O


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhonj


----------



## cait_rose

My favorite British Tv show, Black Books! Can't believe Netflix removed it.


----------



## ScottyGal

24 Hours in Police Custody


----------



## vivien1114

the walking dead!!!
http://www.amctv.com/shows/the-walking-dead

amazing!!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Come Dine with Me


----------



## ScottyGal

The Gadget Show


----------



## krissa

Love & hip hop Hollywood


----------



## Maybi

About a boy


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## clu13

Transparent


----------



## ScottyGal

Celebrity Juice


----------



## ScottyGal

The X Files


----------



## Maybi

A DVR recorded show of Live with Kelly and Michael


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

X Factor. I'm the one who's been voting for Stevi  Muhahahahaaaaaaetc


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus pocus on abc family


----------



## Freckles1

Royals/Giants
Go Royals!!


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives Of New Jersey - Secrets Revealed Part 1


----------



## clu13

The Affair


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## wekilledcouture

Castle


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## frick&frack

beachfront bargains


----------



## ScottyGal

weeds


----------



## Linz379

Csi


----------



## Linz379

Jake and the never land pirates!


----------



## lifestylekitty

Gotham


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## Linz379

Wentworth Prison


----------



## ScottyGal

Qi xl


----------



## wekilledcouture

American horror story freakshow! 


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## krissa

Blackish ep from last night.


----------



## wekilledcouture

The new bones  


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clu13

The Comeback


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## ScottyGal

The X Files


----------



## Linz379

Sofia the first.


----------



## ScottyGal

Keeping Up with the Kardashians


----------



## Ritovskyta

The 100. Love that show. the second season in perfect


----------



## Sweetpea83

True Blood.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Lilyhammer


----------



## ScottyGal

RHONJ Reunion Part 1


----------



## Fendi213

The Affair.


----------



## ScottyGal

The X files


----------



## raiderette74

Finding Bigfoot lol


----------



## knics33

Season 1 of Game of Thrones bc I am SO ready for season 5!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

An Evening with Vernon Jordan on PBS...  for the 3rd time.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Fendi213

The Voice


----------



## wekilledcouture

Sons of anarchy! &#10084;&#65039;&#65039;


-------------------------------- 

Chanel & Hermes addict &#128184;
Insta: @wekilledcouture 
Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## DearHaayet

Fendi213 said:


> The Affair.


I've watched it too, what do you think?


----------



## Fendi213

DearHaayet said:


> I've watched it too, what do you think?



I enjoyed it. The first two episodes were good, I like how each version of events differs so much from who initiated the affair to the clothing. I want to find out the "truth", I think the truth may be a mixture of both of their stories though.


----------



## ScottyGal

Kourtney & Khloe Take The Hamptons


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of New Jersey: Reunion Part 2.


----------



## coconutsboston

The Curse of Oak Island


----------



## creighbaby

Geordie shore.


----------



## ScottyGal

Will & Grace


----------



## DearHaayet

Fendi213 said:


> I enjoyed it. The first two episodes were good, I like how each version of events differs so much from who initiated the affair to the clothing. I want to find out the "truth", I think the truth may be a mixture of both of their stories though.


I think Noah is effing sexy,I'm ashamed to say,given how wrong this story is.I wonder how many seasons the storyline will drag on.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Dinner Date


----------



## coronita

Gossip Girl - watching it on Netflix from Season 1


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## truegem

Watch What Happens Live


----------



## Esquared72

Walking Dead


----------



## Meeka41

Talking dead


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## needloub

Top Chef on DVR


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of New Jersey: Reunion part 3.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhonj


----------



## ScottyGal

Sex and the City


----------



## frick&frack

LOTR 1 on TNT


----------



## Meeka41

Walking dead 
Talking dead


----------



## frick&frack

LOTR 3 on TNT


----------



## babysunshine

Soccer game.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

kelly file


----------



## Meeka41

Sons of anarchy


----------



## Myblackbag

Bizarre Foods


----------



## wekilledcouture

Chicago pd


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## creighbaby

I devoured WENTWORTH on Netflix. It is sort of a continuation of prisoner cellblock H From the 80s. Two seasons and well done. It is Australian.


----------



## babysunshine

The journey 2.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

19 Kids and Counting...Oh My!


----------



## ScottyGal

House of DVF


----------



## ScottyGal

American Dad


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly factor


----------



## thatsme123

True detective! An amazing show!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## Sweetpea83

Portlandia.


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## uhpharm01

It's not The Millers. They just got canceled.


----------



## sage92

Packers vs Patriots
GO PACK GO!


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## frick&frack

Property Brothers


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Walking dead. Mid season finale


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## frick&frack

elf on abc family


----------



## lil_peanut

Ian Fleming, the man who would be Bond on Netflix. 

Sure made me want to watch Dominic Cooper in more movies...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

8 out of 10 Cats


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## creighbaby

Season three of Geordie shore


----------



## frick&frack

fixer upper


----------



## flyygal

Access Hollywood


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 4 on HBO


----------



## Meeka41

Sons of anarchy


----------



## frick&frack

rehab addict


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dallas Cowboys vs Denver Broncos game.


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## coconutsboston

Chrisley Knows Best


----------



## nakedjaxx

Ray Donovan. Can't wait for Homeland on Sunday though! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Aluxe

The Intruders


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer Woman


----------



## KatsBags

Will & Grace


----------



## Pascion4Fascion

The Good Wife


----------



## Cindi

Just binge watched season 1 of Bates Motel. Great show. Now I need to get season 2.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Liberty of London


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Just caught up on Homeland!  Wow, what can I say.......unbelievable!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## ScottyGal

American Dad


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## Freckles1

The Chew


----------



## ScottyGal

The X Files


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## nakedjaxx

HandBagFanatic3 said:


> Just caught up on Homeland!  Wow, what can I say.......unbelievable!!!




I know right! This season has been amazing! Even with Brody dead!,


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhobh


----------



## ScottyGal

Real A&E


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Catching up on last nights X Factor final


----------



## Echoes

Reading some of the thread titles on this board makes me leave the set turned off more and more (as far as 'current' shows).  Can't believe people watch this stuff.

Time to crank up the DVD player and some discs of real shows.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

The Fall. 
Can't wait for next weeks finale


----------



## frick&frack

LOTR 3 on tnt


----------



## flyygal

Rhoa


----------



## Sweetpea83

Olive Kitteridge.


----------



## ScottyGal

Come Dine With Me


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sherlock &#10024;


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## thatsme123

Just finished Broadchurch, what an ending!! Going back to 30 Rock whilst I continue to wait for the plumber ((


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

The X-Files


----------



## Ambi107

Addicted to the Mindy Project and Selfie.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Waterloo Road


----------



## frick&frack

Property Brothers


----------



## Freckles1

Michael Buble' Christmas special


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## frick&frack

rehab addict


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ascension


----------



## lasvegasann

Mad Men Season 6


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael McIntyre's Comedy Roadshow


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Masterpiece Mystery:  Inspector Lewis


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## Freckles1

Game of Thrones


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## ScottyGal

Sex and the City


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael McIntyre's Christmas Comedy Roadshow


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Downton Abbey


----------



## frick&frack

Kung Fu Panda 2 on FX


----------



## jen_sparro

Marco Polo (love!)


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

The Snowman - I've watched it every year on Christmas Day


----------



## uhpharm01

it'sanaddiction said:


> Mike & Molly


   I 'm wondering why did Holly Robinson Peete leave this show.  I've looked everywhere trying to found the reason why she left this show.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer Upper


----------



## ScottyGal

Weeds


----------



## frick&frack

treehouse masters


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## lifestylekitty

Penny Dreadful


----------



## Aluxe

I've been watching CLe videos since 5:30 this morning. *welp*

I'd rather be watching crappy tv.

Mini rant over


----------



## frick&frack

harry potter 5


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## KatsBags

Blue Bloods


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dallas Cowboys vs Washington Redskins game.


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter on ABC family


----------



## Goodfrtune

Law and order svu


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear Patagonia Special part 1


----------



## creighbaby

Justified, season 5 episode 6. I bingewatched the show and now have a MAJOR crush on timothy olyphant. And walton goggins continues to kick ***. Loved him in the shield and his badassery is swoon-inducing.


----------



## TinksDelite

creighbaby said:


> Justified, season 5 episode 6. I bingewatched the show and now have a MAJOR crush on timothy olyphant.


 
Loved him in Deadwood!


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhoa


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer Upper


----------



## creighbaby

TinksDelite said:


> Loved him in Deadwood!



Thanks for letting me know. That will be my next tv binge. 

I saw "I am four" and he was in it but I hadn't yet watched "justified." Now that I am aware of him, I will have to earth the first hour


----------



## luvprada

Major crimes


----------



## ScottyGal

The X Files


----------



## frick&frack

the outback bowl on espn 2


----------



## frick&frack

the sugar bowl on ESPN


----------



## luvprada

Cold case


----------



## GoldengirlNY

NCIS marathon


----------



## jclaybo

Twilight Zone marathon


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## luvprada

Still watching cold case


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## jen_sparro

Happy Valley


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## KatsBags

Ravens v Steelers playoff game


----------



## coconutsboston

Intervention


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## nanaimo75

Junior Masterchef.


----------



## EmmaLB

Revenge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chopped


----------



## ScottyGal

The 100


----------



## sthrncin

Watching Shameless marathon on Showtime!! Kevin "I've got a magic d**k" LOL!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Duck Dynasty


----------



## MahoganyQT

Murderbook


----------



## awais

The Mindy Project


----------



## ScottyGal

Inside The American Mob (Episode 2)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dallas Cowboys vs Detroit Lions game.


----------



## McLoverly

Sister Wives marathon!


----------



## Meeka41

Martin


----------



## StylishMD

The Great British Baking Show on PBS.  So different from Food Network shows


----------



## daisymoder69

Grimm (season two)


----------



## LemonDrop

Celebrity Apprentice. is there a thread for it that I'm missing ???


----------



## Samia

A-z


----------



## CountryGlamour

Cheers


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

The 100


----------



## Meeka41

Csi


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## frick&frack

House Hunters


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Transparent


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## luvprada

(Almost) got away with it


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## hermes_lemming

Watching jimmy fallon clown himself with Nicole Kidman. So funny I had to watch it twice


----------



## jen_sparro

Happy Valley- what a incredibly well-acted and fascinating series! I haven't gotten involved in a series so strongly in forever... can't wait for season 2


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## ScottyGal

The 100


----------



## Caz71

Just finished watchin the Juan Pablo Bachelor. Omg!!! Happy to see Andi the new Bachelorette &#128582;


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Megs

I'm watching The Impossible - and each time it makes me cry!


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## Nona.V

Pretty little liars on Netflix


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sex & The City


----------



## creighbaby

Sons of anarchy on Amazon prime. Been staying up late to watch episodes for a while. Finally on season five. And dayum, Charlie hunnam, is the best eye candy.  Amiright?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

breaking bad


----------



## coconutsboston

Apprentice


----------



## amadea88

Cnn


----------



## Meeka41

creighbaby said:


> Sons of anarchy on Amazon prime. Been staying up late to watch episodes for a while. Finally on season five. And dayum, Charlie hunnam, is the best eye candy.  Amiright?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2854416




I'm gonna print this out and tape it to my eyelids.....mmmmm mmmm good&#128523;&#128523;


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Broadchurch


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## SummerMango

The Mentalist


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

The 100


----------



## amadea88

Cnn


----------



## flyygal

Millionaire Matchmaker


----------



## frick&frack

o'reilly factor


----------



## jen_sparro

BBC coverage of the hostage situations in Paris- just awful


----------



## clevercat

jen_sparro said:


> BBC coverage of the hostage situations in Paris- just awful




Me too - been watching it on Sky all day. Just terrible. All those lives gone...


----------



## kaitydid

Chuck


----------



## ScottyGal

The 100


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## Meeka41

Grimm


----------



## luvprada

Dateline


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Would I Lie to You


----------



## H.e.l.e.n

Madam Secretary


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## amadea88

cnn


----------



## H. for H.

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## Meeka41

H. for H. said:


> Law & Order: SVU




Me too


----------



## Freckles1

Chopped


----------



## Sammi88x

Revenge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Patriots vs Ravens game.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Parasyte


----------



## frick&frack

first look


----------



## Caz71

Kardashians


----------



## H. for H.

Blue Bloods


----------



## ScottyGal

The X-Files


----------



## Alexenjie

Right now I like: 

Stalker
Madam Secretary
State of Affairs
Hawaii 5-0
The Good Wife


----------



## coconutsboston

Hindsight


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## frick&frack

repeat of last week's downton abbey


----------



## amadea88

Cnn


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

The X-Files


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer Upper


----------



## coconutsboston

My Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## gr8onteej

Chicago Fire


----------



## amadea88

BBC news


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

Buying & selling


----------



## SummerMango

frick&frack said:


> Buying & selling




Me too&#128588;&#128588;


----------



## Meeka41

Judge judy


----------



## Meeka41

Dual survival


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Celebrity Big Brother UK


----------



## gr8onteej

Empire and after that The Game


----------



## amadea88

BBC news


----------



## ScottyGal

BBC news


----------



## frick&frack

SummerMango said:


> Me too&#128588;&#128588;



^


-----

Property Virgins


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

What not to wear


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## Linz379

Law and order


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

E! Fashion Police (the "new" one with Kathy Griffin)


----------



## luvprada

Downton Abbey


----------



## krissa

Friends


----------



## amadea88

Dog Whisperer


----------



## jen_sparro

12 Monkeys- looks promising


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters where are they now


----------



## ScottyGal

The X-Files


----------



## Linz379

Criminal Minds


----------



## hermes_lemming

Stalker. Can't believe there's an 18 yrs age difference btwn the costars. Lol maggie q looks a lot older


----------



## coconutsboston

Girlfriend's Guide to Divorce


----------



## Meeka41

Portlandia


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Scandal


----------



## McLoverly

I just started watching The Mindy Project. I am so hooked!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Noblesse Oblige


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## KatsBags

NFC Championship Game... Go PACK!


----------



## MASEML

KatsBags said:


> NFC Championship Game... Go PACK!


I know!! I've been cheering them too, upset by the sea hawks. What a disruption to my evening! Can't wait for the Pats and Colts, too.


----------



## amadea88

BBC news


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Patriots vs Colts...GO PATS!!!!


----------



## Meeka41

Martin


----------



## frick&frack

Caribbean life


----------



## Jck

Last Man Standing, gotta love Tim Allen!


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Goodfrtune

Law and Order SVU


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## frick&frack

fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

Mutant Planet


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Broadchurch


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## purseprincess32

The Flash


----------



## ScottyGal

Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## Linz379

Csi


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Meeka41

Hell's Kitchen


----------



## luvprada

State of Affairs


----------



## jen_sparro

Judge Judy


----------



## BagLady14

The Blacklist


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Breaking Bad


----------



## frick&frack

American Pickers


----------



## amadea88

South Pacific on Animal Planet


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Scandal


----------



## Trickty

Last Man Standing


----------



## ScottyGal

The Jeremy Kyle Show - losing faith in humaity every second more that I keep watching...


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## clu13

The comeback


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear  new series, so excited! &#128518;&#128663;&#128664;


----------



## coconutsboston

Real World Skeletons


----------



## roses5682

Rhoa


----------



## KatsBags

White Collar


----------



## GhstDreamer

Aibou Season 12


----------



## hermes_lemming

Recording of miss universe.  Lol I take this seriously.


----------



## amadea88

BBC Impact


----------



## coconutsboston

The Doctors...my tv is frozen on it.  Ugh.


----------



## ScottyGal

The X-Files &#128123;


----------



## frick&frack

Property Brothers


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhoa


----------



## ScottyGal

Girls


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## amadea88

CNN Today


----------



## addisonshopper

Frozen for the umpteenth time.    My son is sick and so am I and to keep him still frozen it is


----------



## coconutsboston

Celebrity apprentice


----------



## Sweetpea83

Fashion Police.


----------



## Meeka41

Gotham


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Sopranos


----------



## frick&frack

Ellen's design challenge


----------



## ScottyGal

Lorraine


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

Girls


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

orange is the new black


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## luvprada

Criminal minds


----------



## Jck

Gotham


----------



## rgbarrera

Inside the NFL


----------



## roses5682

LMN Murder in the Hamptons.


----------



## frick&frack

Attorney General confirmation hearing


----------



## ScottyGal

The X-Files


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives Of Beverly Hills


----------



## frick&frack

buying & selling


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Empire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## frick&frack

Treehouse masters


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## roses5682

Law and Order SVU


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## frick&frack

Duck Dynasty


----------



## ScottyGal

Mob Wives


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## luvprada

Backstrom


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## ScottyGal

The Jeremy Kyle Show


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

htabby said:


> Love this show - its so good!!!!!  I just finished the last episode of season 4 today - I am so sad its done.  Enjoy the last two seasons!!!!


I know I'm late to the game (I just found it on Netflix) but the hanging scene. So. Stressed. Out.


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Same.


----------



## Brandless

Walking Dead season 1 marathon.


----------



## ScottyGal

Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## sgc

Super Bowl.  Go Pats!


----------



## frick&frack

Post game show


----------



## krissa

Fresh Prince. Waiting for Friends reruns.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Scandal


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## amadea88

BBC Asia Biz Report


----------



## bakeacookie

Bizarre foods


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## MahoganyQT

Being Maryjane


----------



## frick&frack

Buying & selling


----------



## frick&frack

The trip: 2015


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Red Band Society... I just started but I'm hooked!


----------



## amadea88

Hoarders


----------



## Aluxe

Person of interest


----------



## krism805

Friends


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

BBC Impact


----------



## frick&frack

My big family renovation


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Big Bang Theory


----------



## Linz379

Law and Order : SVU


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Fresh Off The Boat


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Greys anatomy #tgit


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## Meeka41

Always sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## roses5682

Scandal


----------



## MahoganyQT

How to get away with murder.


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## frick&frack

Dirty jobs


----------



## KayuuKathey

Keeping Up appearances, brit comedy.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

19 Kids and Counting


----------



## Linz379

CSI: Crime Scene Investigation


----------



## flyygal

Rhobh


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## coconutsboston

Marriage Bootcamp:  Reality Stars


----------



## krism805

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## mbaldino

Sponge bob


----------



## amadea88

Mega Food on Nat Geo


----------



## Jck

Greys anatomy


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Celebrity Big Brother UK


----------



## krissa

The latest episode of Empire


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhobh


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Bringing Up Bates


----------



## frick&frack

The first 48


----------



## Meeka41

Dateline


----------



## bakeacookie

Expedition unknown


----------



## amadea88

America's Cutest on Animal Planet


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Orange Is The New Black


----------



## Weekend shopper

Dateline


----------



## Linz379

Doc McStuffins


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## ScottyGal

Suits


----------



## Linz379

Top gear


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## krism805

The Walking Dead marathon


----------



## mbaldino

Grammy pre show!


----------



## frick&frack

Fashion queens


----------



## frick&frack

Income property


----------



## ScottyGal

Seinfeld


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## coronita

Snapped


----------



## Linz379

Agatha Christie's Poirot


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Walking Dead


----------



## k5ml3k

Game of Thrones


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

The Walking Dead.


----------



## sthrncin

Scorpion


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

State of Affairs


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## Carson123

Fashion police


----------



## frick&frack

Ellen's design challenge


----------



## amadea88

Bbc gmt


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## ScottyGal

Ross Kemp: Extreme World


----------



## Fran0421

The fall


----------



## krism805

ellen


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## creighbaby

The original version of the slap on Netflix.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

The Food Files on Nat Geo


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Better Call Saul


----------



## sthrncin

Shameless


----------



## amadea88

BBC World Biz Report


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

The Great Food Revolution on Nat Geo


----------



## MASEML

Broadchurch (on catch up)


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## amadea88

Mega Food


----------



## frick&frack

Property Virgins


----------



## Carson123

frick&frack said:


> Property Virgins




I miss Sandra (old host)


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## SummerMango

Empire


----------



## Linz379

Law and Order:SVU


----------



## amadea88

BBC Asia Biz Report


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## SummerMango

Top Chef Finale


----------



## bakeacookie

Food factory


----------



## Iluvbags

Mad Men


----------



## frick&frack

rehab addict


----------



## amadea88

BBC Impact


----------



## SummerMango

Criminal Minds


----------



## amadea88

Mega Builders


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago Fire


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

Iron Man 2 on FX


----------



## Linz379

Criminal minds


----------



## amadea88

Csi:ny


----------



## SummerMango

Mysteries of Laura


----------



## Linz379

Ben and Holly's little kingdom


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## DrDior

Episodes of Frontline.


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Amberbulsara

Broad City


----------



## Linz379

Come dine with me


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## Linz379

Criminal minds


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## Meeka41

Walking dead &#128128;&#128128;&#128128;


----------



## chessmont

A not very good movie with Liam Neeson, Antonio Banderas and Laura Linney.  Surprising for the names in it.  But it's on Lifetime Network LOL.


----------



## coronita

Scandal


----------



## SummerMango

Blue Bloods and then Hawaii 5.0


----------



## frick&frack

Wwhl


----------



## Linz379

Dora the Explorer


----------



## amadea88

BBC Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## coconutsboston

Girls


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## roses5682

Svu


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## Meeka41

Gotham


----------



## Tlcsuccess

The Originals


----------



## Meeka41

The chase


----------



## coconutsboston

Apprentice


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wild Australia: Koala Forest.


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago Fire


----------



## amadea88

48 Hours Mystery


----------



## jen_sparro

The Casual Vacancy


----------



## SummerMango

Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## frick&frack

Sarah sees potential


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## Linz379

Gold Rush


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## luvprada

Westminster dog show


----------



## SummerMango

Ncis


----------



## Jck

Castle


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## Linz379

Care Bears


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict


----------



## amadea88

Million Dollar Contractor


----------



## Linz379

The Simpsons


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Modern family


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## aBoy

Girls


----------



## Linz379

The real housewives of Cheshire


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Book of Negroes


----------



## SummerMango

Mentalist


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## amadea88

Dog Whisperer


----------



## SummerMango

Empire


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoBH


----------



## ScottyGal

Mob Wives


----------



## SummerMango

The Mentalist


----------



## amadea88

Caught on Camera


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict


----------



## luvprada

Stalker


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## CobaltBlu

Game of Thrones


----------



## SummerMango

Elementary


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## Linz379

The next step


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## SummerMango

The Blacklist


----------



## Linz379

The Simpsons


----------



## SummerMango

Modern Family


----------



## SummerMango

Fresh Off The Boat


----------



## Linz379

Without a trace


----------



## frick&frack

Octonauts


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Bosch


----------



## amadea88

Dog Whisperer


----------



## ScottyGal

Judy Judy


----------



## Linz379

Come dine with me


----------



## ScottyGal

Mob Wives


----------



## SummerMango

Stalker


----------



## Linz379

The voice


----------



## ScottyGal

Nothing to Declare


----------



## SummerMango

The Middle


----------



## Linz379

Criminal minds


----------



## ScottyGal

Kevin Bridges Live: The Story Continues


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## coconutsboston

Girlfriends Guide to Divorce


----------



## amadea88

My Pet's Gone Viral


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago PD


----------



## frick&frack

property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

say yes to the dress


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## ScottyGal

Dragons Den


----------



## luvprada

Red riding 1980 movie


----------



## Linz379

Law and Order SVU


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## Esquared72

Walking dead


----------



## amadea88

Star Trek: Secrets of the Universe


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey repeat


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Walking Dead.


----------



## SummerMango

The Oscars


----------



## Jck

Friends


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## caitlin1214

Bugs Bunny 1001 Rabbit Tales. 

I remember my dad recording it for me and us watching it together when I was little.


The last time I saw it was the summer after my freshman year of college when I was recovering from back surgery. We rented a lot of videos then.

I saw it on the other week, and put it on my PVR.


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## amadea88

Bbc gmt


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago Fire


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## ms-whitney

Suits, Harvey is so *-* and the bags and clothes on the girls.. Sigh..


----------



## SummerMango

The Bachelor


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## amadea88

Deadliest Catch


----------



## amadea88

BBC Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## Linz379

Gold Rush


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Looking


----------



## amadea88

Asia Biz Report


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## Freckles1

The Voice


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## SummerMango

Ncis


----------



## frick&frack

the kelly file


----------



## shes_dramatic

Real Time With Bill Maher


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Rose and Maloney.


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## Linz379

Judge Rinder


----------



## frick&frack

Income property


----------



## creighbaby

Desires finale of parks and recreation. I can't believe it never he its own thread. It was a great way to end the show.


----------



## ScottyGal

Girls


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

The BRIT Awards

Madonnas fall - ouch!


----------



## amadea88

My Pet's Gone Viral


----------



## SummerMango

Empire &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chessmont

Unusual Suspects


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## Linz379

Judge Rinder


----------



## SummerMango

The Mysteries of Laura


----------



## frick&frack

Flea market flip


----------



## Linz379

BBC News


----------



## Linz379

Csi


----------



## coconutsboston

Real World Skeletons


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago Fire


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## amadea88

Bbc gmt


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

Dirty jobs


----------



## ScottyGal

Mob Wives


----------



## H. for H.

Korean drama


----------



## lucywife

House of Cards 3rd season


----------



## ScottyGal

Prison Diaries


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

19 Kids and Counting! Oh my!


----------



## SummerMango

Backstrom


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Big Bang Theory


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## amadea88

48 Hours Mystery


----------



## uhpharm01

amadea88 said:


> 48 Hours Mystery


  I just love that love story.  It;'s never a boring episode.


----------



## H. for H.

Rizzoli & Isles


----------



## SummerMango

How To Get Away With Murder


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cucumber


----------



## SummerMango

Modern Family


----------



## frick&frack

fixer upper


----------



## H. for H.

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## SummerMango

Hawaii 5.0


----------



## H. for H.

Scandal


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear USA Special


----------



## Linz379

The dog ate my homework (childrens TV programme)


----------



## Linz379

Come dine with me


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## ScottyGal

Suits


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

House of Cards


----------



## luvprada

whitleygilbert said:


> house of cards



+ 1


----------



## roses5682

House of Cards


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## Cindi

Just finished House Of Cards. Great season.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations (Penang).


----------



## H. for H.

Madam Secretary


----------



## luvpandas8

The Voice!


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Girls


----------



## amadea88

Bbc gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## clevercat

The District.


----------



## H. for H.

Secrets and Lies


----------



## H. for H.

The Good Wife


----------



## ScottyGal

Girls


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## frick&frack

Ellen's design challenge


----------



## H. for H.

Come Home Love


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

Bbc gmt


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

The X Files


----------



## frick&frack

The pioneer woman


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## Linz379

Gold rush


----------



## amadea88

BBC World Business Report


----------



## clevercat

Star Trek


----------



## SummerMango

Fresh Off The Boat


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## Linz379

The Great Comic Relief Bake Off


----------



## Linz379

The Real Housewives Of Cheshire


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Rupaul's Drag Race


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## Jck

Friends


----------



## Buckeyemommy

jck said:


> friends




+1


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## H. for H.

Suits


----------



## ScottyGal

Take Me Out


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cucumber


----------



## nakedjaxx

House of Cards season 3


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## amadea88

Asia Biz Report


----------



## SummerMango

Big Bang Theory


----------



## H. for H.

Criminal Minds


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## ScottyGal

Ross Kemp: Extreme World


----------



## Linz379

Csi


----------



## Samia

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## amadea88

Think Food: Mega Food


----------



## luvprada

House of cards


----------



## Jck

Modern Family


----------



## SummerMango

CSI Cyber


----------



## amadea88

Bizarre Foods


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations (Panama).


----------



## Linz379

Criminal Minds


----------



## frick&frack

Treehouse masters


----------



## amadea88

Wildest Islands


----------



## H. for H.

CSI: Cyber


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## frick&frack

The last airbender on syfy


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## frick&frack

Caribbean life


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Walking Dead.


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## amadea88

Bbc gmt


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## ScottyGal

Benefits Britain: Channel 4 Dispatches


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhoa


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Jinx


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## amadea88

Asia Biz Report


----------



## SummerMango

Hawaii 5.0


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Call the midwife


----------



## amadea88

Bbc gmt


----------



## frick&frack

Elbow room


----------



## clu13

Frasier


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## ScottyGal

Girls


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper [emoji175]


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## yellowbernie

Little women of LA, before the new episode comes on at 9


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Rupaul's Drag Race


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

The X-Files


----------



## clu13

Seinfeld


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Melbourne.


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## SummerMango

Ncis


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## SummerMango

Criminal Minds


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## amadea88

Pawn Stars UK S2


----------



## amadea88

Bad Trip


----------



## Goodfrtune

Modern family


----------



## amadea88

Mega Food


----------



## coconutsboston

KUWTK - it's the ONLY thing on right now, promise!


----------



## SummerMango

Elementary


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

Auction Hunters


----------



## amadea88

My Pet's Gone Viral


----------



## ScottyGal

American Dad!


----------



## luvprada

CSI Cyber


----------



## Goodfrtune

House of cards


----------



## SummerMango

Blue Blood


----------



## H. for H.

Criminal Minds


----------



## amadea88

Dog Whisperer


----------



## Goodfrtune

Say yes to the dress


----------



## Carson123

Mad men


----------



## ScottyGal

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers on FX


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## lasvegasann

Bosch


----------



## amadea88

Bbc gmt


----------



## ScottyGal

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## coconutsboston

Vanderpump Rules reunion Part 2


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## H. for H.

Madam Secretary


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm


----------



## amadea88

Bbc gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Unbreakable Kimmy Scmidt


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

*Community. *

Chang: Are any of you white people noticing whats happening to this group? Do Abed and I need to be concerned?


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Csi:ny


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhobh


----------



## ScottyGal

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story


----------



## SummerMango

Property Brothers


----------



## frick&frack

^same here


----------



## Linz379

The Real Housewives Of Cheshire


----------



## ScottyGal

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Goodfrtune

Catfish


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Dog Whisperer


----------



## luvprada

Banshee


----------



## frick&frack

Diners drive-ins & dives


----------



## Linz379

Law and Order:SVU


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## amadea88

My Pet's Gone Viral


----------



## Goodfrtune

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## ScottyGal

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Banished



Cinamonn_girl said:


> *Community. *
> 
> Chang: Are any of you white people noticing whats happening to this group? Do Abed and I need to be concerned?



Hahaha! I need to get started on this season.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Nashville flipped


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago Fire


----------



## hosiya

Mentalist.
So sad.. no more Mentalist coming.


----------



## SummerMango

hosiya said:


> Mentalist.
> 
> So sad.. no more Mentalist coming.




I know it is terrible. It is one of my favorite shows.


----------



## luvpandas8

Ncis la


----------



## hosiya

SummerMango said:


> I know it is terrible. It is one of my favorite shows.


Just wondering
What is your other favorite shows?
Nothing to watch now, so help me.


----------



## amadea88

Bbc gmt


----------



## ScottyGal

Cake Boss


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story


----------



## Goodfrtune

Sex and the city


----------



## ScottyGal

Tricked


----------



## frick&frack

Diners drive ins & dives


----------



## ScottyGal

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## amadea88

Bad Trip


----------



## Goodfrtune

Law and Order:Criminal Intent


----------



## amadea88

Mega Builders


----------



## Goodfrtune

Say yes to the dress


----------



## amadea88

Origins


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story Asylum


----------



## Goodfrtune

Real housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## amadea88

10 things You Don't Know About


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

Greys anatomy


----------



## amadea88

Auction Hunters


----------



## Goodfrtune

House hunters


----------



## Myblackbag

Chopped


----------



## Caz71

Mob wives. big ang? Need i say more...


----------



## Monoi

Suits


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

NCAA March Madness - Michigan State vs. Virginia


----------



## purseprincess32

Binged watched Scandal Season 3 and Outlander Season 1 on DVD.


----------



## coconutsboston

Married at First Sight


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story Asylum


----------



## amadea88

Must Love Cats (Animal Planet)


----------



## Goodfrtune

Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## Goodfrtune

Fashion queens


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## Myblackbag

Enjoying Everyday Life


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bloodline.


----------



## ScottyGal

AHS Asylum


----------



## Goodfrtune

Vanderpump rules


----------



## ScottyGal

The Mafia with Trevor McDonald


----------



## KatsBags

Friends


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## Goodfrtune

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Arthur & George


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters international


----------



## Carson123

Breaking bad


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

Anderson Cooper 360


----------



## Goodfrtune

Rhwobh


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

19 Kids and Counting


----------



## amadea88

Property Wars


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## SummerMango

Fresh Off The Boat


----------



## melmelx83

If Loving You Is Wrong by tyler perry. ever since my soap opera got cancelled (one life to live) ive been looking for something close to it...this show found it for me.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Tabitha Takes Over


----------



## birdbean50

Mr. Selfridge.

And it's about to start a new season


----------



## bakeacookie

birdbean50 said:


> Mr. Selfridge.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's about to start a new season




What?! It is?


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## Goodfrtune

Rhwobh


----------



## coronita

American Idol


----------



## H. for H.

The Good Wife


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Royals


----------



## caitlin1214

Horrible Histories


----------



## Sweetpea83

House Hunters International.


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Single ladies


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

CNN Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago PD


----------



## amadea88

Hoarders


----------



## parisienne03

The Following


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict


----------



## H. for H.

Chicago PD


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Inside No. 9


----------



## amadea88

Anderson Cooper 360


----------



## kateincali

Grimm


----------



## amadea88

Globe Trekker


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoBH


----------



## kateincali

Vikings


----------



## SummerMango

American Crime


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Linz379

Twin Peaks


----------



## amadea88

NCIS: Los Angeles


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## coconutsboston

RhoBH


----------



## Bagbug

American Crime (on the fence.  ABC is trying to be A&E) will see


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## Lanier

Basketball!


----------



## Goodfrtune

My big fat gypsy wedding (don't judge me [emoji2])


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story: Coven


----------



## sr1856

criminal minds


----------



## Goodfrtune

48 hours


----------



## frick&frack

Game of Thrones


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Secrets and lies


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## Esquared72

Walking Dead


----------



## Goodfrtune

Law and Order SVU


----------



## Meeka41

Walking dead [emoji88][emoji88][emoji88]


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## AnnanWonderland

Marathoning Pretty Little Liars. I hate myself.


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

AHS Coven


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey


----------



## Goodfrtune

Say yes to the dress Atlanta


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## KatsBags

Little House on the Prairie


----------



## kateincali

shameless


----------



## sr1856

the voice.


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## Goodfrtune

Southern Charm


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story Coven


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## xprincesssamx

Film - into the woods! Whilst in the bath!


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoA


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## sr1856

fresh off the boat.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Being Mary Jane


----------



## SummerMango

NCIS Los Angeles


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Linz379

Bates Motel


----------



## SummerMango

Man Vs Food


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoBH


----------



## amadea88

Auction Hunters


----------



## roses5682

Law Order SVU


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## amadea88

My Pet's Gone Viral


----------



## Sweetpea83

Workaholics.


----------



## ScottyGal

The ITV Leaders Debate


----------



## frick&frack

Barefoot contessa


----------



## Goodfrtune

Southern charm


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## kateincali

iZombie


----------



## kateincali

Nashville, Scandal


----------



## frick&frack

International house hunters


----------



## amadea88

Origins


----------



## luvprada

Prison break


----------



## sr1856

vikings


----------



## H. for H.

Law & Order:SVU


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## sr1856

vikings


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lip sync battle. Currently dying with Fallon "Like A prayer,  Common "All night long" and last but not least The Rock "Staying Alive". BEST Show Ever!


----------



## amadea88

Ebuzz


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## Linz379

Criminal Minds


----------



## amadea88

Auction Hunters


----------



## kateincali

Vikings


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sons of anarchy...


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## Linz379

Come Dine With Me


----------



## HandBagFanatic3

Outlander


----------



## sr1856

dig


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story Coven


----------



## Monoi

Masters of sex


----------



## Carson123

The wonder years


----------



## wifeyb

Little Women of LA


----------



## Sweetpea83

House Hunters International.


----------



## sr1856

property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## sr1856

love it or list it


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## amadea88

Hoarders


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love It or List It.


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoA


----------



## SummerMango

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of BH


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

Hoarders


----------



## sr1856

inside the court of henry viii.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## sr1856

the voice


----------



## amadea88

Cats 101


----------



## amadea88

Superfetch


----------



## kateincali

iZombie


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Spotless


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## kateincali

blackish


----------



## kateincali

Chicago PD


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago PD


----------



## Linz379

Criminal Minds


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## amadea88

48 hours Mystery


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of New York City


----------



## sr1856

property brothers, buying and selling.


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## frick&frack

Flip or flop


----------



## amadea88

Chaos Caught On Camera


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## sr1856

dig


----------



## sr1856

grey's anatomy


----------



## Carson123

Better call Saul


----------



## sr1856

madam secretary


----------



## amadea88

The Innovators


----------



## frick&frack

GoT repeat


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

American Odyssey


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## H. for H.

Blue Bloods


----------



## lawandas

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen Mom OG


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Layover with Anthony Bourdain: New Orleans.


----------



## sr1856

jeopardy


----------



## amadea88

Wipeout


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## sr1856

wheel of fortune


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ordinary Lies


----------



## princess621

Younger


----------



## H. for H.

Madam Secretary


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## frick&frack

Buying & selling


----------



## sr1856

ncis new orleans


----------



## ScottyGal

The Nightmare Neighbour Next Door


----------



## ScottyGal

CSI: New York


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH Reunion Part 3


----------



## kateincali

Secrets and Lies


----------



## uhpharm01

Mike and Molly. But since Melissa mcarthy is one of the executive producers the seem to center around her. It's not has funny as it use to be.


----------



## coconutsboston

Botched


----------



## sr1856

csi:cyber


----------



## Meeka41

Seinfeld


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer Upper [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## sr1856

scandal


----------



## gr8onteej

Lip Sync Battle


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Banished


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## caitlin1214

An episode of Archer I PVRd earlier.


----------



## sr1856

bones


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## sr1856

the originals


----------



## coconutsboston

Good work


----------



## sr1856

the amazing race.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Men


----------



## sr1856

vikings


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Girl's Kitchen.


----------



## frick&frack

house hunters


----------



## sr1856

iZombie


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Friends


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## egak

Real Housewives of Melbourne.


----------



## coconutsboston

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Men


----------



## sr1856

bad blood, made for tv movie


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Orphan Black


----------



## lasvegasann

The Love Boat


----------



## sr1856

garage sale mystery: the deadly roo


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## poetrylover

Binge watching Prison Break.


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## sr1856

revenge


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## sr1856

american odyssey


----------



## kateincali

Silicon Valley


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## sr1856

the night shift


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

Sarah sees potential


----------



## sr1856

scorpion


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## Freckles1

Royals baseball


----------



## sr1856

Forever


----------



## sr1856

csi:cyber


----------



## KatsBags

Will & Grace


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoNY


----------



## sr1856

the night shift


----------



## amadea88

World's Cutest


----------



## amadea88

Dogs 101


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## luvprada

News


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## sr1856

income property


----------



## frick&frack

syttd


----------



## kateincali

Nashville


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## gr8onteej

Scandal


----------



## SummerMango

Fresh off the boat


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## KatsBags

Blue Bloods


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Inside No. 9


----------



## LuiFoundation

I love to c fear factor, real stunt , rodies


----------



## H. for H.

Criminal Minds


----------



## sr1856

income property


----------



## Tuned83

American crime


----------



## flyygal

Tmz


----------



## sr1856

elementary


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Men


----------



## sr1856

scandal.


----------



## kateincali

Reign


----------



## coconutsboston

Botched


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Men


----------



## sr1856

arrow


----------



## poetrylover

Stalker


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The bruce jenner interview


----------



## sr1856

hallmark mystery : after all these years


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## amadea88

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## sr1856

vikings


----------



## SummerMango

CSI Cyber


----------



## luvprada

Grey's anatomy


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Men &#128188;


----------



## sr1856

jane the virgin.


----------



## Linz379

Criminal Minds


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers


----------



## sr1856

60 minutes


----------



## amadea88

Csi


----------



## amadea88

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Glitterandstuds

American odyssey


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## amadea88

American Ninja Warriot


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta: Reunion Part 1


----------



## SummerMango

Stalker


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm


----------



## SummerMango

The Nightshift


----------



## kateincali

Penny Dreadful


----------



## CrackBerryCream

The Royals
Million Dollar Listing New York Season 4
Simpsons


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## frick&frack

the new episode of RHoNY


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## frick&frack

Buying & selling


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Grand Designs


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoNY


----------



## kateincali

Chicago PD


----------



## frick&frack

The avengers on FX


----------



## StylishMD

Lip sync battle


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## Booga1003

Lol well... Since I'm suffering from insomnia at the moment.  I'm watching too Many shows. 

Arrow 
Flash
Once upon a time
Jane the virgin
Revenge
Scandal 
Modern family 
The goldbergs
Forever 
Fresh off the boat
Greys anatomy 
The vampire diaries 
Friends 
Blackish


Please lol no judgement &#128584;


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Waiting for the start of the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Friends


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## ScottyGal

Blood, Sweat and Heels


----------



## ScottyGal

The Leaders Debate


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## uhpharm01

Mike and Molly  but this season isn't that funny.  It focuses too much on Molly and she isn't all that funny. The other character really make the show really funny.


----------



## lasvegasann

Mr. Selfridge


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## Iluvbags

Mad Men


----------



## Carson123

iluvbags said:


> mad men




+1


----------



## frick&frack

Repeat of this week's GoT


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order


----------



## skyqueen

Turn-Revolutionary Spies


----------



## Linz379

Criminal minds


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## babysunshine

Empresses in the palace


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen Mom OG


----------



## SummerMango

CSI Cyber


----------



## H. for H.

The Good Wife


----------



## frick&frack

Barefoot contessa


----------



## Linz379

Lip Sync Battle


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Fear Thy Neighbor


----------



## Iluvbags

Wendy Williams


----------



## Nkh1

Naked and afraid


----------



## luvprada

Dig


----------



## Sweetpea83

House Hunters.


----------



## SummerMango

Ncis


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## mydogisadiva

The Originals


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Come Dine with Me


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## creighbaby

Montage of Heck, the Kurt Cobain documentary.


----------



## coconutsboston

Botched


----------



## lvlouis

Modern family


----------



## amadea88

World's Cutest


----------



## coconutsboston

Married at First Sight


----------



## amadea88

Cats 101


----------



## Nkh1

Modern family


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoNY


----------



## SummerMango

The Middle


----------



## kateincali

nashville


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> The Five




Yup!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Yup!


----------



## ScottyGal

Channel 4 Alternative Election Special


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## luvprada

Black list


----------



## amadea88

Criminal Minds


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago Fire


----------



## skyqueen

luvprada said:


> Black list




[emoji106]


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## kateincali

Chicago PD


----------



## SummerMango

Bones


----------



## kateincali

Elementary


----------



## frick&frack

Engineering an empire


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## coconutsboston

Intervention


----------



## Meeka41

Grimm


----------



## amadea88

Man V Expert


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## Caz71

Wentworth. New aussie drama. Like Orange is the new black


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cutthroat Kitchen.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Anthony Bourdain Parts Unknown


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## Linz379

Criminal Minds


----------



## sr1856

Bones


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly factor


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## nakedjaxx

The Following! It got cancelled. Series finale next week.


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## SummerMango

Dancing with the stars


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Men


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Grace & Frankie


----------



## jaijai1012

19 Kids and Counting


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## clu13

Happyish


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives New York City


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago Fire


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Blackish


----------



## frick&frack

The pioneer woman


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## sr1856

chicago pd


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## Nkh1

Million dollar listings


----------



## kateincali

Nashville


----------



## vdlomas

Blacklist


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## SummerMango

Modern Family


----------



## amadea88

CNN Tonight


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Big Brother UK


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## amadea88

Mega Builders


----------



## coconutsboston

Good Work


----------



## SummerMango

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## Mumotons

Catfish


----------



## IndigoRose

Extra Virgin


----------



## luvprada

Wayward pines


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## sr1856

stalker


----------



## bakeacookie

Food factory


----------



## egak

Hoarders


----------



## IndigoRose

State of the Union


----------



## Tuned83

Extant it's not very good...


----------



## sr1856

flea market flip


----------



## SummerMango

Stalker


----------



## sr1856

flash


----------



## coconutsboston

Naked & Afraid


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cutthroat Kitchen.


----------



## ScottyGal

Who the (Bleep) Did I Marry


----------



## frick&frack

GoT repeat


----------



## coconutsboston

Intervention


----------



## amadea88

48 hours Mystery


----------



## SummerMango

Billboard Music Awards


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## ScottyGal

Hoarders


----------



## MKB0925

Teen mom


----------



## lvlouis

Kardashian Bruce Jenner special


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## ScottyGal

CNN News


----------



## IndigoRose

Hey Arnold!


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gilmore Girls


----------



## sr1856

flash


----------



## kateincali

izombie


----------



## amadea88

Must Love Cats


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## kateincali

Tmz


----------



## ScottyGal

Hoarders


----------



## kateincali

Chicago PD


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## TNgypsy

20/20 on ID


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## 858Smith

Hell's Kitchen!


----------



## Caz71

Eurovision


----------



## Yul4k

Game of Thrones (season 5)


----------



## IndigoRose

Dynasty


----------



## kateincali

Between


----------



## TNgypsy

Naked & Afraid


----------



## debssx3

Law and order SVU


----------



## sr1856

blacklist


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoNY


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chappelle's Show. :giggles:


----------



## Moirai

North and South - BBC miniseries from 2004 with Richard Armitage


----------



## kateincali

penny dreadful


----------



## amadea88

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Big Brother UK


----------



## flyygal

Queen of Versailles


----------



## chunkylover53

Through the Wormhole


----------



## Cindi

Wayward Pine - Great show! I read the books years ago.


----------



## Scully Piper

Orphan Black


----------



## ScottyGal

Pawn Stars


----------



## Graw

Bridget Jones Diary


----------



## frick&frack

Income property


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Veep


----------



## keishapie1973

If Loving You Is Wrong


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Six Feet Under


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## MKB0925

RHOC marathon


----------



## coconutsboston

Arranged


----------



## SummerMango

Law and Order SVU


----------



## Carson123

Game of thrones


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Game of Thrones


----------



## ScottyGal

Property Brothers


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## ScottyGal

Hoarders


----------



## SummerMango

Masterchef


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## ScottyGal

Hoarders Live


----------



## Sweetpea83

House Hunters International.


----------



## SummerMango

NCIS New Orleans


----------



## ScottyGal

CNN News


----------



## ScottyGal

Seinfeld


----------



## amadea88

Ncis


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoNY


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm


----------



## debssx3

Royal pains


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 3 on ABC family


----------



## bakeacookie

What the Fung! Love this show!


----------



## SummerMango

bakeacookie said:


> What the Fung! Love this show!




Is this on food network?


----------



## bakeacookie

SummerMango said:


> Is this on food network?



It's on fyi.


----------



## SummerMango

bakeacookie said:


> It's on fyi.




Ahh thank you so much. I saw a clip of it on The Soup. Joel McHale was making fun of the show hehe but it looked interesting. I will record it.


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Rinder


----------



## Esquared72

The Mary Tyler Moore Show


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of Melbourne Reunion


----------



## 336

Stalker - this is pretty good!


----------



## Linz379

Britain's Got Talent Final


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 7 on ABC family


----------



## ScottyGal

Mad Men


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## skyqueen

Aquarius...blast from the past. OK, good music!


----------



## ScottyGal

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## Linz379

Criminal Minds


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Vicious


----------



## frick&frack

Kung fu panda on abc family


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

*Younger*. 

Wasn't expecting anything, got a lot. Love it.


----------



## dooneybaby

"The Virgin Diaries" on TLC. One virgin is a 34-year-old man named Skippy who lives in his parents' basement. He says he's been collecting belly button lint for the past 15 years.

Any takers?


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovations


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## poetrylover

The Whispers


----------



## MyDogTink

Are you smarter than a 5th grader?


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Rupaul's Drag Race


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## amadea88

BBC Impact


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## dooneybaby

The Prancing Elites


----------



## flyygal

Judge Judy


----------



## Meeka41

Izombie


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Utopia


----------



## Sweetpea83

Girls.


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## ScottyGal

Watchdog


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## amadea88

Too Cute on Animal Planet


----------



## frick&frack

Dirty jobs


----------



## poetrylover

UnReal


----------



## ScottyGal

American Dad!


----------



## luvprada

Game of thrones


----------



## skyqueen

Penny Dreadful


----------



## coconutsboston

#RichKidsofBeverlyHills


----------



## frick&frack

Lake front bargains


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Penny Dreadful




How do you like that? I'm intrigued by it.


----------



## debssx3

Supernatural


----------



## ScottyGal

Nothing to Declare


----------



## flyygal

Devious maids


----------



## sr1856

jane the virgin


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> How do you like that? I'm intrigued by it.


I'm addicted to it but it's supernatural/scary (and other things, LOL!) so I don't know if it will be your cup of tea. Watch an episode...Showtime ON DEMAND. Can't hurt!


----------



## kateincali

The Fall


----------



## ScottyGal

Come Dine With Me


----------



## frick&frack

SYttD


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Fall


----------



## boxermom

Next Food Network Star


----------



## sr1856

the 69th annual tony awards


----------



## frick&frack

Legends & lies


----------



## LovingLV81

Supernatural on Netflix


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## lasvegasann

The Tudors on Amazon Prime.........the King was something else! Just finished season 1


----------



## frick&frack

Property virgins


----------



## sr1856

american odyssey


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The People's Court


----------



## coconutsboston

Chrisley Knows Best


----------



## MKB0925

Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## coconutsboston

Rich Kids of Beverly Hills


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargains


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives Orange County


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## kateincali

pretty little liars


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of New York City


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## fashiolista

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## frzsri

Doing marathon of Persons of Interest after missing many eps post delivering baby


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer Woman


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## ScottyGal

Watchdog


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of NY


----------



## tflowers921

Real Housewives: OC


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## jen_sparro

The Mentalist Season 3


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

The Kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## ScottyGal

Orange is the new black


----------



## sr1856

dove keepers


----------



## ScottyGal

Orange is the new black


----------



## jen_sparro

Messiah


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Rinder


----------



## skyqueen

My Haunted House and Celebrity Ghost Stories


----------



## Samia

The Fall


----------



## frick&frack

GoT S5/Ep3


----------



## Cat2015

Last 15 minutes of The Bodyguard.    wow, that song gives me the chills.


----------



## frick&frack

GoT S5/Ep4


----------



## Sweetpea83

Orange is the new Black.


----------



## clu13

NBA finals


----------



## luvprada

Power


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## SummerMango

500 Questions


----------



## ScottyGal

The Jeremy Kyle Show


----------



## SummerMango

Masterchef


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## fashiolista

Who Are You: School 2015


----------



## kateincali

saving hope


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## sr1856

major crimes


----------



## katrice9000

Jane the Virgin


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## HellOnHeels

Real Housewives


----------



## HampsteadLV

UndercoverBoss


----------



## amadea88

Bad Dog! on Animal Planet


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

Sarah sees potential


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs


----------



## ScottyGal

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## amadea88

Great Animal Escapes


----------



## sr1856

proof


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## ScottyGal

Oitnb


----------



## whimsic

I miss True Blood


----------



## Monoi

Magic City too bad it only ran 2 seasons


----------



## clu13

House of cards


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Chrisley Knows Best


----------



## Meeka41

Master chef


----------



## Sweetpea83

Africa's Deadliest: Cat Attack.


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Brother vs brother


----------



## frick&frack

Duck dynasty


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

Oitnb


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Myrkur

Orange is the new black


----------



## coconutsboston

Married At First Sight


----------



## IndigoRose

The Astronaut Wives Club


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## mashedpotato

Arrow


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## coconutsboston

Botched


----------



## GhstDreamer

Neko Samurai


----------



## frick&frack

Insane pools


----------



## MKB0925

Happy Feet with my little one


----------



## luvprada

Power


----------



## Sweetpea83

House Hunters.


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## sr1856

dare to wear


----------



## ScottyGal

orange is the new black


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## Goldfox

Mother Funders[emoji85]


----------



## frick&frack

Legends & lies


----------



## frick&frack

True detective


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## ScottyGal

orange is the new black


----------



## frick&frack

love it or list it


----------



## lasvegasann

Dog Bounty Hunter


----------



## sr1856

deal or no deal


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Evolutions


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives Of Orange County


----------



## sr1856

mistresses


----------



## katran26

Lost - never saw it back then, and am now watching on Netflix - love it!


----------



## coconutsboston

Celebrity Wife Swap


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoNY


----------



## sr1856

rizzoli and isles


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## LVjohn

Orange is the new black


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story


----------



## sr1856

the whispers


----------



## sr1856

american pickers


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Humans


----------



## amadea88

BBC Workd News


----------



## sr1856

american ninja warrior


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Brothers vs Brothers


----------



## frick&frack

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Brothers vs Brothers




Me too


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Rinder


----------



## ScottyGal

Watchdog


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of OC 100th episode.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

Horizons


----------



## sr1856

brides gone styled


----------



## coconutsboston

Dating Naked


----------



## krissa

Tyrant season 2


----------



## frick&frack

Agents of shield


----------



## coconutsboston

Arranged


----------



## sr1856

house hunters


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## sr1856

chopped


----------



## MarneeB

Unlikely Animal Friends


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## coconutsboston

Richi Kids of BH


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## jules 8

Bar Rescue


----------



## frick&frack

Duck dynasty


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## sr1856

american odyssey


----------



## DrDior

Love Island.

I've been doing a marathon to get through the flu.


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Wicked League


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## sr1856

major crimes.


----------



## MarneeB

sr1856 said:


> major crimes.


 


Ha! Same thing.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## frick&frack

Income property


----------



## Sweetpea83

Women's World Cup match between USA & Germany. [emoji460]&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of New York City


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

Wimbledon


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Wimbledon


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld (The Big Salad).


----------



## amadea88

The First 48


----------



## Manchoo78

House Hunters


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## frick&frack

Wimbledon


----------



## Meeka41

Luther


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## sr1856

wheel of fortune


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

The Travel Show


----------



## jen_sparro

Messiah season 4


----------



## frick&frack

Wimbledon


----------



## sr1856

wimbledon, monfils vs simon


----------



## lasvegasann

Downtown Abbey season 3


----------



## bakeacookie

Food Factory


----------



## coconutsboston

Chrisley Knows Best


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## Zahzah

Scandal


----------



## frick&frack

Farmhouse rules


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

The Greg Gutfeld Show


----------



## frick&frack

Wimbledon


----------



## sr1856

wimbledon 2015, karlovic vs murray


----------



## KatsBags

Friends


----------



## Carson123

Rosanne


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## sr1856

so you think you can dance.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## frick&frack

Tiny house hunters


----------



## frick&frack

Wimbledon


----------



## Cherrasaki

Bitten


----------



## sr1856

poldark


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tiny House Hunters.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhony


----------



## sr1856

wimbledon, djokovic vs cilic


----------



## justwatchin

Ray Donovan


----------



## Scully Piper

Binge watching Dexter on Netflix


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Last Alaskans.


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Rinder


----------



## lasvegasann

Wimbledon. ....go Serena go....


----------



## frick&frack

lasvegasann said:


> Wimbledon. ....go Serena go....




[emoji462][emoji122]&#127995;[emoji631]


----------



## coconutsboston

Chrisley Knows Best


----------



## SouthTampa

Rectify


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Before and After


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## sr1856

ray donovan, so addictive.


----------



## Freckles1

sr1856 said:


> ray donovan, so addictive.




That man is fine


----------



## ScottyGal

Heroes


----------



## sr1856

Freckles1 said:


> That man is fine


+1.


----------



## frick&frack

Wimbledon


----------



## sr1856

still watching ray donavan, cannot stop. i am so hooked on this series.


----------



## trucoachaddict

Anyone watching Dig on USA?


----------



## trucoachaddict

Freckles1 said:


> That man is fine




Yes he is.


----------



## sr1856

taking a break on ray donovan, now watching killjoy.


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## veyda

Drugs, Inc. 

This show makes me nervous because we have to deal with cartel crime/criminals where I work.


----------



## barbie444

Married to Medicine


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

Nick and Jessica, Newlyweds -yep (dug an old one out)... In my mind... They're still married [emoji18]


----------



## sr1856

poldark


----------



## sr1856

ncis


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## sr1856

bones


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## coconutsboston

Tiny House Nation


----------



## amadea88

CNN Tonight


----------



## amadea88

Secrets Of The Universe


----------



## frick&frack

SpongeBob squarepants


----------



## sr1856

major crimes


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN w/Anderson Cooper


----------



## lasvegasann

MLB all star game


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Trinity Broadcast Network.


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## coconutsboston

Flipping Out


----------



## amadea88

World's Cutest on Animal Planet


----------



## frick&frack

South Park


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international renovations


----------



## ScottyGal

Real housewives of new York city


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## sr1856

chopped


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the Museum reruns


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

Log cabin living


----------



## sr1856

british open


----------



## amadea88

Anderson Cooper 360


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lip Sync Battle with Biebs


----------



## sr1856

murder in the first


----------



## KatsBags

The British Open


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## lasvegasann

Dog Bounty Hunter


----------



## Iluvbags

Dateline on OWN


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

After The First 48


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## yellowbernie

Peoples Court


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## ScottyGal

Lookalikes


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of OC


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## coconutsboston

Odd Mom Out


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## Caz71

The Voice in Australia!


----------



## frick&frack

Property virgins


----------



## MKB0925

Real Housewives of OC


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Friends


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## ScottyGal

Lorraine


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhony


----------



## frick&frack

the five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

UnREAL


----------



## amadea88

World's Cutest


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

Cspan


----------



## ScottyGal

The Jeremy Kyle Show.. it's so bad but I cannot look away!


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

The Little Couple


----------



## frick&frack

Hunting vintage


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## barbie444

Verdades Secret (Secret Truths) it's an AMAZING Brazilian Soap Opera


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Rinder


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## SummerMango

Home Free


----------



## coconutsboston

Chrisley Knows Best


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## SummerMango

Complications


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 2


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 3


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Buckeyemommy

House hunters renovation


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## sr1856

say yes to the dress atlanta.


----------



## amadea88

Ncis


----------



## frick&frack

Poldark


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

Odd mom out


----------



## frick&frack

Farmhouse life


----------



## ScottyGal

Real Housewives of Orange County &#127818;


----------



## ScottyGal

Crimewatch


----------



## Tuned83

Hannibal....:S


----------



## coconutsboston

I Am Cait


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

wwhl


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of New York &#128509;


----------



## Linz379

Wentworth Prison


----------



## Weekend shopper

Forensic Files


----------



## Meeka41

Heroes


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Caz71

Linz379 said:


> Wentworth Prison



Is this the aussie one?


----------



## Caz71

The VOICE Australia


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## Linz379

Caz71 said:


> Is this the aussie one?


Yes it is.   currently on episode 2 of series 3. I love it


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovations


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

The Little Couple


----------



## frick&frack

Farmhouse life


----------



## Caz71

Linz379 said:


> Yes it is.   currently on episode 2 of series 3. I love it



Ahh Ok . yes have seen them all. Im fm oz and used to love Prisoner as a young one which Wentworth is based on. Love The Freak!!


----------



## Linz379

Caz71 said:


> Ahh Ok . yes have seen them all. Im fm oz and used to love Prisoner as a young one which Wentworth is based on. Love The Freak!!


Yes, I loved the original series too! I think the new version is awesome. Can't wait to see the rest of the season


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## JamesWilliam

Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Don't Tell the Bride


----------



## saravidic15

Suits, my favourite.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Jeremy Kyle Show


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Humans


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## dooneybaby

Mother Funder on Bravo. Does anyone else watch this show? These women are running a Parent-Teacher organization in Atlanta, and they're ridiculous.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## Linz379

Criminal Minds


----------



## kateincali

Ray Donovan


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNYC


----------



## MyMyMy

bad boys on IFC


----------



## Sweetpea83

An Idiot Abroad. [emoji28]


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

Cake Boss


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## roses5682

Dance Moms


----------



## sr1856

castle


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of New York.


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## sr1856

unreal


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of New York


----------



## sr1856

wheel of fortune


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Orange is the New Black


----------



## amadea88

My Cat From Hell


----------



## lasvegasann

Big Brother


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict


----------



## sr1856

bones


----------



## amadea88

The Little Couple


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## ScottyGal

Jeremy Kyle USA


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## sr1856

rookie blue


----------



## amadea88

Buying Alaska


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## coconutsboston

Catfish


----------



## sr1856

mistresses


----------



## amadea88

Heston's Great British Food


----------



## roses5682

Power


----------



## frick&frack

Treehouse masters


----------



## lasvegasann

Cops


----------



## coconutsboston

Atlanta Plastic


----------



## frick&frack

John Carter


----------



## bakeacookie

Downton Abbey Rediscovered - A summary of all the seasons I didn't watch.


----------



## frick&frack

Modern family


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Save My Life:  Boston Trauma


----------



## amadea88

Come Date With Me


----------



## Sweetpea83

Game of Thrones.


----------



## frick&frack

Sandwich King


----------



## coconutsboston

Naked & Afraid XL


----------



## sr1856

jeopardy


----------



## roses5682

Love and Hip Hop Atlanta


----------



## amadea88

Cake Boss


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## ScottyGal

Christian Louboutin: The World's Most Luxurious Shoes


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## frick&frack

Ncis


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## clu13

Faking it


----------



## michie

Next Step Realty: NYC


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Hollywood Game Night


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## skyqueen

Evil Kin


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## ScottyGal

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## roses5682

Ballers


----------



## coconutsboston

Flipping Out


----------



## Manchoo78

Catfish


----------



## Buckeyemommy

Modern family


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## amadea88

Cake Boss


----------



## SummerMango

Complications


----------



## Caz71

The aussie bachelor. Heather is a knob


----------



## frick&frack

Vacation house for free


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## frick&frack

Log cabin living


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Cake Boss


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Great British Bake Off


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## Dany_37

Not at this very moment but I have cut my list short to mostly home selling/improvement shows (no shocker since I'm in real estate...lol)

All of the Million Dollar Listing installments and...
mostly everything on HGTV...sometimes DIY network
Flipping Out
House Hunters
Flip or Flop
Love It or List It
Fixer Upper

Also the Food Network...
Chopped
Beat Bobby Flay
Diners, Drive-Ins, & Dives


----------



## frick&frack

Flea market flip


----------



## frick&frack

Outnumbered


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## frick&frack

The Goonies [emoji7]


----------



## amadea88

After The First 48


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## Caz71

Bar rescue! Love Taffer guy


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## frick&frack

Caribbean life


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## boxermom

The Incredible Dr. Pol


----------



## debssx3

Gossip girl


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## roses5682

Catfish


----------



## frick&frack

South Park


----------



## frick&frack

Flip or flop


----------



## roses5682

Power


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Mr. robot


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Island hunters


----------



## amadea88

Cake Boss


----------



## ScottyGal

This Morning


----------



## ScottyGal

Suits


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Orange County.


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Wwhl


----------



## bakeacookie

Style Unzipped


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Murder in the First


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## juicyincouture

Supernatural on Netflix


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters off the grid


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

Planet Egypt


----------



## sr1856

bones


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cutthroat Kitchen.


----------



## frick&frack

Duck dynasty


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Suits


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Cake Boss


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## melissatrv

Mr. Robot


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoNYC


----------



## shopping247

Mr. Robot


----------



## kateincali

Suits


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Medical Detectives


----------



## Sweetpea83

Family Feud.


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

Emeril's Florida


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Ancient aliens


----------



## amadea88

Exit


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Would I Lie to You?


----------



## amadea88

The Travel Show


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## Sweetpea83

Siba's Table.


----------



## frick&frack

Land of the lost on TBS


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY reunion


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld.


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Caribbean life


----------



## Caz71

Afl footy


----------



## KatsBags

Will & Grace


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## H. for H.

Rizzoli & Isles


----------



## JetSetGo!

Maron


----------



## H. for H.

Rookie Blue


----------



## Linz379

Criminal Minds


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## coconutsboston

Below Deck


----------



## amadea88

Come Date With Me


----------



## frick&frack

Ncis


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Ballers


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## amadea88

Total Blackout


----------



## frick&frack

Income property


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## Monoi

Ray Donavon great show btw!!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## sr1856

celebrity jeopardy.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## coconutsboston

Below Deck


----------



## frick&frack

Duck dynasty


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## MKB0925

House Hunters


----------



## amadea88

Total Blackout


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## ScottyGal

Rhony


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## amadea88

America's Cutest


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Total Blackout


----------



## amadea88

The Hero


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international renovation


----------



## coconutsboston

Celebrity Wife Swap


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

The Little Couple


----------



## purseprincess32

Extant


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

Cake Boss


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## ScottyGal

Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## kateincali

Sex&Drugs&Rock&Roll


----------



## amadea88

Food School


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Exit


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## ScottyGal

America's Cutest Pets


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## frick&frack

Lake docks & decks


----------



## skyqueen

The Haunting Of...


----------



## amadea88

Nowhere To Hide


----------



## Dallas_Girl

New Girl


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Caribbean life


----------



## pquiles

Livin Lozada!


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## coconutsboston

Tiny House Nation


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## OPIGyrl

Fear the Walking Dead.


----------



## frick&frack

Island life


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## coconutsboston

Don't be tardy


----------



## Dallas_Girl

VMA's


----------



## KatsBags

Sherlock


----------



## frzsri

KatsBags said:


> Sherlock




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;this series! Benedict Cumberbatch is impressive in this.

Bake with Anna Olson, eldest wanted to make cherry pie[emoji4]


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## frick&frack

Treehouse masters


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## amadea88

Total Blackout


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## kate6sorchensky

American Horror Story. So HYPED for the new season!


----------



## kateincali

Faking It


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

Living Alaska


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Celebrity Big Brother UK


----------



## amadea88

Anderson Cooper 360


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## coconutsboston

below deck


----------



## frick&frack

U.S. Open


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

You don't know Dixie


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Total Blackout


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## prettyinchanel

I just finished binge watching Bates Motel, that show is amazing!


----------



## frick&frack

Yard crashers


----------



## frick&frack

Extreme homes


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## coconutsboston

Marcel's Quantum Kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## coconutsboston

Chopped


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of NYC: Secrets Revealed.


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Come Date With Me


----------



## mchen37

House of Cards S1


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Caz71

The Hot Plate


----------



## frick&frack

The kitchen


----------



## Phiomega

Amazing wedding cakes


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Family Feud.


----------



## amadea88

Buying Alaska


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Bill mahr


----------



## H. for H.

Rookie Blue


----------



## Esquared72

Family Ties


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## frick&frack

U.S. Open


----------



## rutabaga

Mistresses


----------



## amadea88

Artsnight


----------



## frick&frack

First knight


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## kateincali

Walking Dead


----------



## frick&frack

Island life


----------



## amadea88

Total Blackout


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## ScottyGal

Jeremy Kyle USA


----------



## coconutsboston

Live with Kelly & Michael


----------



## amadea88

Cousins Undercover


----------



## coconutsboston

The Doctors


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Freckles1

U.S. Open


----------



## frick&frack

Freckles1 said:


> U.S. Open




Me too [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Unwrapped


----------



## Weekend shopper

Nancy Grace


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## momtok

The Civil War (Ken Burns).  We're watching as a family .... we showed this to daughter some years ago, but she's almost thirteen now -- she'll get more out of it.


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

Ladies of London


----------



## amadea88

Hawaii Live


----------



## frick&frack

U.S. Open


----------



## Sweetpea83

Fear the Walking Dead.


----------



## diva1029

The Killing


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## coconutsboston

Below Deck


----------



## frick&frack

U.S. Open


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County &#127818;


----------



## amber_j

Obsessive Compulsive Cleaners


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## diva1029

Shameless


----------



## frick&frack

U.S. Open


----------



## coconutsboston

Below Deck


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters off the grid


----------



## Freckles1

U.S. Open


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

Property virgins


----------



## 336

Orange is the new black


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## frick&frack

U.S. Open


----------



## michie

The Carmichael Show


----------



## amadea88

America's Cutest


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters off the grid


----------



## Fran0421

Unreal


----------



## Caz71

The aussie bachelor.  Heather is gone!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## jen_sparro

Narcos- on the last episode and it's so good! So pleased it got a second season


----------



## KatsBags

Little House on the Prairie


----------



## coconutsboston

Chopped - Redemption Intention


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Celebrity Big Brother UK


----------



## coconutsboston

Steelers vs Patriots


----------



## UNIMV

Project Runway


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## mfa777

Narcos  and Wags


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Mr. Robot


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

The Travel Show


----------



## frick&frack

the pioneer woman


----------



## ScottyGal

The X Factor


----------



## MKB0925

House hunters off the grid


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Homeland


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Big Bang Theory


----------



## yellowbernie

Mike and Molly


----------



## Fran0421

Dexter


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

The Gabby Douglas Story


----------



## KatsBags

NFL Pre Game


----------



## ScottyGal

Cops Reloaded


----------



## frick&frack

Garage gold


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cowboys vs Giants game.


----------



## rdgldy

Ray Donovan!!


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

First Dates


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## GhstDreamer

Stone Cocoon - love this show and only one more episode left before the end.


----------



## frick&frack

Island life


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sister Wives


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## ScottyGal

House of DVF


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of OC


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## purseprincess32

SYTYCD finale part 2.


----------



## LuvClassics

Bic Brother 17


----------



## GhstDreamer

Akagi


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

My Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Africa's Thunder River.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Tonight show


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## hermes_lemming

y'all need to watch this

Not a big Ari fan but she got lungs

https://youtu.be/ss9ygQqqL2Q


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## ScottyGal

hermes_lemming said:


> y'all need to watch this
> 
> Not a big Ari fan but she got lungs
> 
> https://youtu.be/ss9ygQqqL2Q



That is great! I wish I could sing like her &#128514;


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Jck

grace and frankie


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Come Date With Me


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## shopping247

Late Show with Stephen Colbert


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## ScottyGal

Suits


----------



## Sweetpea83

Will & Grace.


----------



## kateincali

Late Show with Stephen Colbert


----------



## Midge S

Sesame Street.


----------



## kateincali

Vampire Diaries


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## coconutsboston

Worst Cooks


----------



## coconutsboston

The end of the Ole Miss vs Alabama game


----------



## frick&frack

Goads at home


----------



## Sweetpea83

Portlandia.


----------



## kateincali

Bloodline


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Mock the Week


----------



## frick&frack

Island life


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Island hunters


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Fear the Walking Dead


----------



## Samia

The Leftovers


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## Jck

Scandal


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Income property


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

Caribbean life


----------



## MKB0925

frick&frack said:


> Caribbean life



Me too!


----------



## frick&frack

MKB0925 said:


> Me too!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

Kids Cookoff


----------



## coconutsboston

Wife Swap with Amanda Beard & Speidi


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

Living Alaska


----------



## MKB0925

Biography on the Pope


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## purseprincess32

Just finished watching Scream Queens


----------



## loves

fear the walking dead


----------



## frick&frack

Property virgins


----------



## Nolia

I just finished binge watching  BBC Sherlock.

Currently I'm following:
Downton Abbey 
American Horror Story
Game of Thrones 
Walking Dead 
Vikings
Grey's Anatomy 

I want to watch:
Macbeth
The Bastard Executioner

I finished Season 1 of True Detective and was "meh" about it so I haven't decided whether or not I want to see Season 2 or just abandon the series.


----------



## frick&frack

Nolia said:


> I finished Season 1 of True Detective and was "meh" about it so I haven't decided whether or not I want to see Season 2 or just abandon the series.




Season 1 was much better than season 2. I'd advise you to skip season 2...especially if you didn't particularly care for season 1.


----------



## Nolia

frick&frack said:


> Season 1 was much better than season 2. I'd advise you to skip season 2...especially if you didn't particularly care for season 1.



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## frick&frack

the pope on the news


----------



## sr1856

castle


----------



## MKB0925

Dr. Phil


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Fear the Walking Dead


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters where are they now


----------



## GhstDreamer

last episode of Akagi


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## lms910

Nashville


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Yuki85

NCIS, NCIS L.A and Castle


----------



## rogue1995

Flea Market Flip


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Survivor


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## purseprincess32

Just finished watching Grey's and and watching Scandal.


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Survivor - It keeps getting worse every season, but I still watch.


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Rouge H

Hell on Wheels


----------



## ScottyGal

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## Caz71

The Bachelorette. The Aussie one. So entertaining!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## coconutsboston

My Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## coconutsboston

Atlanta Plastic


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dallas Cowboys vs Atlanta Falcons game.


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## ScottyGal

The X Factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Beachfront Bargain Hunt.


----------



## Midge S

One upon a time


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## chowlover2

CSI finale.


----------



## frick&frack

Island hunters


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Simpsons


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## kateincali

Blunt Talk


----------



## coconutsboston

Nazi Scrapbooks From Hell


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## clu13

Fear the Walking Dead


----------



## purseprincess32

X Factor Australia ( Youtube).


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

House of DVF


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Hawaii Life


----------



## H. for H.

Quantico


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Muppets


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Stansy

Cedar Cove


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Living Alaska


----------



## rutabaga

Scream Queens


----------



## dooneybaby

WhitleyGilbert said:


> House of DVF


I'm totally obsessed with the DVF wrap dress right now!


----------



## ScottyGal

Good Morning Britain


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ejl1107

Catching up on Private Practice and Modern Family at the moment, one gets me sad the other makes me laugh.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## TNgypsy

Special Report with Bret Baier


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

South Park


----------



## toodlee

Empire


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tiny House Nation.


----------



## amadea88

My Cat From Hell


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## Sweetpea83

amadea88 said:


> My Cat From Hell



That show cracks me up..lol.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Scream


----------



## KatsBags

Little House on the Prairie


----------



## DC-Cutie

Big Freedia


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

My Strange Addiction.


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wild Alaska.


----------



## sr1856

bones


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## jburgh

Blunt Talk! I love this show, though it is sort of strange seeing "Captain Picard" playing this role.


----------



## skyqueen

O.J. Speaks: The Hidden Tapes [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## sr1856

extreme homes


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Rinder


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## sr1856

jeopardy


----------



## purseprincess32

Scandal


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## coconutsboston

Six Degrees of Everything


----------



## sr1856

blue blood


----------



## coconutsboston

UGA vs. AL


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> UGA vs. AL




Me too. (Roll Tide!)


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> Me too. (Roll Tide!)


LOL, Go Dawgs!  But at least we aren't out there getting poured rain on, right?


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> LOL, Go Dawgs!  But at least we aren't out there getting poured rain on, right?




Hehe...I was afraid of that [emoji6]. Wish the game was more competitive. Totally agree about the rain.


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> Hehe...I was afraid of that [emoji6]. Wish the game was more competitive. Totally agree about the rain.


Agreed!  Congratulations on the win though!!


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## BarbadosBride

Rugby World Cup - Ireland v Italy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Graham Norton Show


----------



## coconutsboston

Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Homeland


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween wars


----------



## frick&frack

The Greg Gutfeld show


----------



## amadea88

Fareed Zakaria GPS


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dallas Cowboys vs New Orleans Saints game.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Fear the Walking Dead


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## uhpharm01

Sweetpea83 said:


> Dallas Cowboys vs New Orleans Saints game.



The cowboys loss.


----------



## frick&frack

Island life


----------



## rutabaga

Good Wife


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## ScottyGal

House of DVF


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Homeland


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## H. for H.

The Good Wife


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## H. for H.

Madam Secretary


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## roshe

Fear the Walking Dead and now waiting for Walking Dead's new season.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Homeland


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## clu13

The Affair


----------



## Meeka41

Scream queens


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## saravidic15

How I Met Your Mother


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## sr1856

the mysteries of laura


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dr. K's Exotic Animal ER.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vet School.


----------



## frick&frack

The Kelly File


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Duck dynasty


----------



## amadea88

World's Cutest


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Homeland


----------



## amadea88

My Cat From Hell


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Horror Story: Hotel.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## kateincali

Nashville


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## amadea88

Dogs 101


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## lvpradalove

Hi - 5


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters where are they now


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## frick&frack

Outnumbered


----------



## sr1856

bones


----------



## coconutsboston

Rachael Ray's Kids Cook-Off finale


----------



## clu13

Orphan black


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tosh.0


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Scandal


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

American Horror Story


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## frick&frack

Heroes reborn


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Scream Queens


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

First Dates


----------



## reina ester

America's next top Model


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## coconutsboston

UGA vs Tennessee (good lord at the injuries already in the 1st quarter!!!)


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Pickers.


----------



## amadea88

Cats 101


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## H. for H.

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## sr1856

the good wife


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Haven


----------



## rogue1995

Narcos


----------



## frick&frack

Focus


----------



## frick&frack

Flea market flip


----------



## sr1856

rick steves' europe


----------



## coconutsboston

90 Day Fiance


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Walking Dead. (reruns)


----------



## Monoi

The fall


----------



## kateincali

The Originals


----------



## truegem

Teresa Checks In


----------



## frick&frack

truegem said:


> Teresa Checks In




Me too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld.


----------



## H. for H.

Chicago P.D.


----------



## Juilletdix

the good wife


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween baking championship


----------



## roshe

Walking Dead.


----------



## amadea88

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween wars


----------



## rutabaga

Good Wife


----------



## H. for H.

i*bella said:


> Good Wife




Me too.[emoji2]


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## sr1856

wheel of fortune


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## coconutsboston

Worst Cooks Celebrity edition


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Dallas_Girl

The voice


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween baking championship


----------



## amadea88

Exit


----------



## rogue1995

Talking Dead


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Crystalina

Mountain Men!


----------



## amadea88

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Homeland


----------



## jen_sparro

Finishing Justified Season 5 tonight then I'll start Ray Donovan Season 2.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## frick&frack

Vacation home for free


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## sr1856

scorpion


----------



## sr1856

jeopardy


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

Debate


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Jeopardy


----------



## clu13

********ic presidential debate


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Pickers.


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## frick&frack

Outnumbered


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## coconutsboston

My Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Apprentice UK


----------



## flyygal

Tmz


----------



## clu13

Forensic Files


----------



## sr1856

the mysteries of laura


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## amadea88

Exit


----------



## amadea88

CNN Tonight


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story: Hotel


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## frick&frack

Log cabin living


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## coconutsboston

Botched


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chopped.


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Scandal


----------



## Freckles1

Dallas_Girl said:


> Scandal




Ditto


----------



## coconutsboston

Don't Be Tardy


----------



## amadea88

CNN Tonight


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Rinder


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## amadea88

Quest Means Business


----------



## roshe

American Horror Story.


----------



## coconutsboston

Worst Chef Celebrity Edition


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Panorama


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## KatsBags

Blue Bloods


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld.


----------



## frick&frack

The pioneer woman


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter on ABC family


----------



## ScottyGal

The X Factor


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Fargo


----------



## lovefirey

Criminal minds!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Knick.


----------



## keodi

the MSNBC Special on some of the women Bill Cosby attacked


----------



## rutabaga

Anthony Bourdain Parts Unknown Bay Areaaaaaa


----------



## amadea88

48 Hours Mystery


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 8


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Sweetpea83

Island Hunters.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Homeland


----------



## amadea88

Ebuzz


----------



## amadea88

Exit


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## ScottyGal

The Waking Dead


----------



## kateincali

House of DVF


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

AHS Hotel


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Orange County: Reunion.


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## frick&frack

RHC reunion 1


----------



## amadea88

Quest Means Business


----------



## Meeka41

Tanked:unfiltered [emoji225][emoji225]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

You, Me, and the Apocalypse


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladies of London.


----------



## amadea88

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## frick&frack

Wwhl


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween wars


----------



## frick&frack

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## ScottyGal

Botched


----------



## diva1029

Black Ink Crew


----------



## coconutsboston

My Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## Sweetpea83

Celebrity Wife Swap.


----------



## coconutsboston

Married at First Sight: The First Year


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## coconutsboston

Arranged


----------



## Meeka41

Scream queens


----------



## rutabaga

Brooklyn nine nine


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Being MaryJane


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## lovieluvslux

A rerun on Colombo.  I love my detective shows.


----------



## frick&frack

Property virgins


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## cheapsk8

30 rock


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Meeka41

Ahs:hotel


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wild Australia.


----------



## amadea88

My Pet's Gone Viral


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Southpark


----------



## Mayfly285

The Apprentice. Oh, my life ... How on earth did this bunch make the final cut for the show?


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of NJ


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## Sweetpea83

American Horror Story: Hotel.


----------



## rutabaga

How to get away with murder


----------



## frick&frack

Flea market flip


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## ScottyGal

Watchdog


----------



## coconutsboston

90 Day Fiance


----------



## LovingLV81

Arrow on Netflix


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## hellokimmiee

iZombie


----------



## amadea88

Panorama


----------



## judgmentalmodel

America's Next Top Model - I'm loving Nyle


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of NJ


----------



## ScottyGal

The Walking Dead


----------



## frick&frack

Clemson game


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## yellowbernie

48 Hours Mystery


----------



## amadea88

Horizons


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## frick&frack

Hawaii life


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## bakeacookie

American Pickers


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Brain surgery live


----------



## frick&frack

Island hunters


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

America uncovered


----------



## ScottyGal

House of DVF


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld.


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

RHC reunion part 1


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## frick&frack

RHC reunion part 2


----------



## frick&frack

Ladies of London


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Property Wars


----------



## coconutsboston

Fargo


----------



## cdtracing

Just finished watching Fargo, now the weather to see what's in store for tomorrow.


----------



## rutabaga

Parts Unknown


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## frick&frack

Frankenweenie


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Chopped Junior


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## louie_louie

NCIS, it's so addicting


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## amadea88

Nat Geo Amazing


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Muppets


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## coconutsboston

Botched


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Meeka41

Jeopardy


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Reign


----------



## Sweetpea83

20/20.


----------



## amadea88

My Pet's Gone Viral


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## Sweetpea83

Conan.


----------



## amadea88

My Cat From Hell


----------



## CobaltBlu

Penny Dreadful


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## frick&frack

American pickers


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

repeat of The ********** Debate


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladies of London.


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order:SVU


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## jen_sparro

Legends


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## frick&frack

Vacation homes


----------



## ScottyGal

The Walking Dead


----------



## coconutsboston

Arranged


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## amadea88

Buying Alaska


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Soup.


----------



## amadea88

My Pet's Gone Viral


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Knick


----------



## frick&frack

FSU game


----------



## amadea88

Witness


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## flyygal

This is Life with Lisa Ling


----------



## ScottyGal

Saturday Kitchen Best Bits


----------



## amadea88

Horizons


----------



## frick&frack

Law & order


----------



## Sweetpea83

Saved by the Bell. [emoji28]


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## coconutsboston

Married At First Sight


----------



## sr1856

how to get away with murder.


----------



## adri

^ me too!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cowboys vs Seahawks game.


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Once Upon A Time


----------



## frick&frack

Hawaii life


----------



## amadea88

48 Hours Mystery


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Island life


----------



## Sweetpea83

Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown.


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## coconutsboston

Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Lightfields


----------



## amadea88

Csi


----------



## amadea88

BBC World News


----------



## bakeacookie

News


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Crazy Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## skyqueen

Fargo


----------



## frick&frack

Property virgins


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Voice.


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## Meeka41

Scream queens


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Nat Geo Amazing


----------



## bakeacookie

The muppets


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## Peichern Tan

Scream queens


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## ScottyGal

The Walking Dead


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## SweetTea26

Property Brothers


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

My Pet's Gone Viral


----------



## Sweetpea83

Snapped.


----------



## amadea88

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tiny House Nation.


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## princess621

Vanderpump


----------



## amadea88

The First 48


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

10 things you don't know about


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Catastrophe


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## coconutsboston

Ny er


----------



## amadea88

Anderson Cooper 360


----------



## purseprincess32

Starz Flesh and Bone Ballet mini series


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Wipeout


----------



## dooneybaby

Chris Rock in "Head of State." Chris plays Mays Gilliam, a Washington, D.C. politician who runs for president. OMG, it's hysterical!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

Living Alaska


----------



## coconutsboston

Botched


----------



## JuicyFruit839

House of Lies. Finished the first two seasons in one week...


----------



## amadea88

Vacation House For Free


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Shark Tank


----------



## Sweetpea83

E! News.


----------



## rogue1995

Americas test kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## Sweetpea83

My Strange Addiction.


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

Tangled


----------



## citruses

BBC Planet Earth


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

First Dates


----------



## coconutsboston

A Crime to Remember - A New Kind of Monster


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cougar vs. Wolf.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gilmore Girls


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## coconutsboston

Arranged


----------



## frick&frack

Island life


----------



## bakeacookie

Undercover Boss


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Artsnight


----------



## Megs

90 Day Fiancé and I'm not proud to admit that


----------



## bakeacookie

Monsters inside me


----------



## dooneybaby

Megs said:


> 90 Day Fiancé and I'm not proud to admit that


Nothing to be ashamed of.
We all need our fill of train wreck television. It makes us so much more grateful for the common sense we've been blessed with.


----------



## dooneybaby

frick&frack said:


> Pioneer woman


Oh, I love this show. Her recipes are really yummy!


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## frick&frack

Ladies of London


----------



## frick&frack

dooneybaby said:


> Oh, I love this show. Her recipes are really yummy!




Yes!


----------



## frick&frack

Outnumbered


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Ladies of London


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladies of London.


----------



## frick&frack

Cake Wars


----------



## H. for H.

Madam Secretary


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Quest Means Business


----------



## skyqueen

Fargo


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## frick&frack

GOP Debate


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## Megs

Wife Swap - the one with Jeremy London and the lady who calls herself The Queen of Versailles


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## cdtracing

Gem Shopping Network.  Doing a little jewelry shopping while I'm  waiting for 10 pm & the Bastard Executioner.


----------



## amadea88

Wipeout


----------



## truegem

Chrisley Knows Best


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

South Park


----------



## gelbergirl

The Facts of Life


----------



## frick&frack

Another episode of South Park


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

the voice love this show


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## flyygal

Cnn -  ac 360


----------



## Sweetpea83

20/20: Murder for Hire.


----------



## rutabaga

Fresh off the boat


----------



## purseprincess32

Vampire Diaries


----------



## amadea88

Our World


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

The Chase


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## MKB0925

Rerun of Seinfeld


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Heroes reborn


----------



## amadea88

Ac 360


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict Detroit


----------



## frick&frack

Property virgins


----------



## frick&frack

Heroes reborn


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

CNN news.


----------



## Freckles1

Fox news


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## Sweetpea83

CNN news.


----------



## frick&frack

National treasure


----------



## ScottyGal

Narcos


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Elementary! Love Lucy and Jonny 
Great acting and chemistry and finally a show that portraits a friendship between a men and a woman without sexual undertones.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Les Revenants


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## coconutsboston

Arranged


----------



## cocolv

DVR'ed old SNL


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## simrasn

Americas next top model, and AHS!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Wwhl


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## frick&frack

Island hunters


----------



## flyygal

90 Day Fiancé [emoji87][emoji23]


----------



## Sweetpea83

Island Hunters.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

The Walking Dead


----------



## frick&frack

Barefoot contessa


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Gilmore Girls &#128149;


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries


----------



## frick&frack

Property virgins


----------



## ScottyGal

Narcos


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## rogue1995

White queen


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Sweetpea83

House Hunters.


----------



## bakeacookie

Expedition Unknown


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

France 24


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

Heroes reborn


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the museum


----------



## roses5682

Greys Anatomy


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab addict


----------



## Sweetpea83

20/20: Burning Bed.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

The Good Wife


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

How to Get Away with Murder


----------



## frick&frack

Southern at heart


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Knick


----------



## bakeacookie

man vs food reruns.


----------



## coconutsboston

Boston College vs Notre Dame


----------



## frick&frack

S&tC


----------



## Sweetpea83

Worst Cooks in America Collection.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

The Wizard of Oz


----------



## thatsme123

Jessica Jones.


----------



## Meeka41

Walking dead


----------



## Esquared72

The Walking Dead


----------



## uhpharm01

American music awards


----------



## Freckles1

uhpharm01 said:


> American music awards




Ditto


----------



## coconutsboston

My Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the Castle


----------



## sdkitty

Freckles1 said:


> Ditto


I'm watching but just until the good wife comes on


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Homeland


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

WWHL with Vicki Gunvalson


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## bakeacookie

Hoarding: Buried Alive


----------



## frick&frack

Wwhl


----------



## ScottyGal

Keeping Up With the Kardashians


----------



## 336

Criminal minds


----------



## frick&frack

Sarah sees potential


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chopped.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## coconutsboston

Arranged


----------



## amadea88

CNN Newsroom


----------



## ScottyGal

Narcos


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## coconutsboston

The All Star Dog Rescue Celebration


----------



## bakeacookie

News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Downton Abbey


----------



## ScottyGal

Gogglebox


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Perfect Insider


----------



## Esquared72

The Man in the High Castle


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Cheshire.


----------



## frick&frack

Clemson game


----------



## ScottyGal

American Dad!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Knick.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chopped.


----------



## Esquared72

Football (Redskins v. Giants)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld.


----------



## kathd93

Sherlock


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

50th Christmas, Charlie Brown


----------



## frick&frack

Charlie Brown Christmas special


----------



## yellowbernie

Home Alone on AMC


----------



## frick&frack

Cake Wars Christmas


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Pretty Little Liars - the special


----------



## amadea88

The Little Couple


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Come Date With Me


----------



## amadea88

CNN International Desk


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## frick&frack

Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer [emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319]


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

My Tiny Terror


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## mar_png

crazy ex girlfriend


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

The Little Couple


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cnn news.


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

How the grinch stole Christmas (we need something happy tonight)


----------



## MKB0925

Racing Extinction


----------



## frick&frack

Kelly file


----------



## krissa

Nashville


----------



## MKB0925

News


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Curb


----------



## frick&frack

South Park


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

South Park


----------



## MKB0925

Seinfeld


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

Married At First Sight


----------



## Pinkified J

Fresh off the boat


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seinfeld.


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Knick


----------



## frick&frack

It's a wonderful life [emoji175]


----------



## rogue1995

Top Chef


----------



## bakeacookie

Undercover Boss


----------



## Sweetpea83

This is Life with Lisa Ling.


----------



## Sweetpea83

WhitleyGilbert said:


> The Knick




Great show..


----------



## frick&frack

Brunch at Bobby's


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## coconutsboston

90 Day Fiance


----------



## WillstarveforLV

frick&frack said:


> Holiday baking championship



Me too !! Mmmm croquembouche time


----------



## frick&frack

WillstarveforLV said:


> Me too !! Mmmm croquembouche time




Yummy!

-----

Wwhl


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Total Blackout


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## frick&frack

The Santa clause


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

Property virgins


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Kate Plus 8


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Being Mary Jane


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers on the ranch


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm - Season 5


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Grimm - Season 5




Love that show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> Love that show



Me too! Season 5 has just started here in Oz. Just watched the first episode.


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Me too! Season 5 has just started here in Oz. Just watched the first episode.




It's an interesting season. Last week was episode 5 of season 5 here.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## MarneeB

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

The Travel Show


----------



## frick&frack

Farmhouse rules


----------



## JNH14

"Chasing Life" on Netflix...so bummed they did not renew it for a 3rd season!


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of BH


----------



## H. for H.

Blue Bloods


----------



## rutabaga

Scream Queens finale


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

Panorama


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## bakeacookie

Bizarre foods reruns


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA repeat


----------



## bakeacookie

Food paradise.


----------



## amadea88

The Little Couple


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm - Season 5 episode 2


----------



## frick&frack

Cake wars


----------



## skyqueen

Boston Legal


----------



## zinacef

Adele on NBC


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## wifeyb

married at first sight!


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers on the ranch


----------



## buffalogal

Mr. Robot - so good!


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 pound life.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm shopping on Gem Shopping Network.  LOL  I still have a couple of Christmas gifts to get!


----------



## JNH14

Chasing Life on Netflix


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills.


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## amadea88

BBC World Special


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Real Housewives of Atlanta.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Ex's


----------



## coconutsboston

Married at First Sight...(finally!)


----------



## Dupsy

Local news.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

First Dates UK


----------



## MKB0925

Dateline


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Artsnight


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

Then and Now


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The final episode of* The Soup*


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Luther


----------



## uhpharm01

Mike and Molly.  This upcoming season will be their last.


----------



## frick&frack

The Santa Clause


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## rogue1995

Top Chef


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Med


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago PD


----------



## MKB0925

Seinfeld


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## coconutsboston

Love it or List it


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> Love it or List it




Me too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Family Feud.


----------



## amadea88

48 Hours Mystery


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## buzzytoes

Miss Universe!


----------



## purseprincess32

KPop Star Season 5 -Watching on youtube because it's not on Hulu anymore  
But it would be better with english subtitle because I neither speak or understand Korean. haha


----------



## Chloe_chick999

buzzytoes said:


> Miss Universe!



What a mess! Did you see??


----------



## buzzytoes

Chloe_chick999 said:


> What a mess! Did you see??



I am getting the Midwest feed - they just announced the top five. None of my picks made that last cut dangit!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Just you wait! Post after you see...


----------



## MarvelGirl

OMG! Miss Universe was something else. I am still shocked by what happened. Wow.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

MarvelGirl said:


> OMG! Miss Universe was something else. I am still shocked by what happened. Wow.



Right?! Me too! I wonder  has that ever happened before?


----------



## skyqueen

MarvelGirl said:


> OMG! Miss Universe was something else. I am still shocked by what happened. Wow.







Chloe_chick999 said:


> Right?! Me too! I wonder  has that ever happened before?




I couldn't believe it...I love Steve Harvey but I think he blew it. I felt so bad for the girls and Harvey...such a shame!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Right?! Me too! I wonder  has that ever happened before?



No. It has not happened in pageant history - that is 63 years. 



skyqueen said:


> I couldn't believe it...I love Steve Harvey but I think he blew it. I felt so bad for the girls and Harvey...such a shame!



Oh yeah. I don't mind him either but he definitely blew it. He is human and mistakes happen but that is the most important part of hosting...not naming the wrong name! I think he wanted or assumed Miss Columbia had one and it was a slip. Poor guy. Poor girls. Yikes!


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## Chloe_chick999

MarvelGirl said:


> No. It has not happened in pageant history - that is 63 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. I don't mind him either but he definitely blew it. He is human and mistakes happen but that is the most important part of hosting...not naming the wrong name! I think he wanted or assumed Miss Columbia had one and it was a slip. Poor guy. Poor girls. Yikes!



That was a damn shame, now he's going to be known for that for always,


----------



## MarvelGirl

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That was a damn shame, now he's going to be known for that for always,



It is a shame because he has really been doing some amazing things over the last few years. Really getting it right and seemed to be very happy. Now this. I am sure all the other hosts out there are thanking God that has never happened to them...it is the worst thing ever for someone like him, a host and performer to make that kind of mistake. And live. On a show that is broadcast internationally.


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Property Wars


----------



## buzzytoes

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That was a damn shame, now he's going to be known for that for always,



I'm not sure who I feel more sorry for this morning - him or Miss Colombia!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

buzzytoes said:


> I'm not sure who I feel more sorry for this morning - him or Miss Colombia!



I know right? He was embarrassed, but she was humiliated.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm - Season 5 episode 3.


----------



## rogue1995

The Affair


----------



## pukasonqo

luther


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## fifiluxe

Jessica Jones


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

Property virgins


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Law and Order: Criminal Intent


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The weather


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## frick&frack

The new Fixer Upper episode [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Dogs 101


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## coconutsboston

Kate Plus 8


----------



## coconutsboston

Married at First Sight


----------



## MKB0925

CNN New Day


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## fifiluxe

True Detective S.2


----------



## amadea88

My Pet's Gone Viral


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Graham Norton show


----------



## frick&frack

Christmas at Bobby's


----------



## coconutsboston

Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## Livia1

getting ready to watch the (hopefully not really) last episode of Luther


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## gr8onteej

Steve Harvey show


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## bakeacookie

Reruns of expedition unknown.


----------



## frick&frack

Duck Dynasty


----------



## Waffle65

Seinfeld


----------



## frick&frack

How the Grinch stole Christmas


----------



## lovieluvslux

Shameless


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## coconutsboston

Chopped


----------



## uhpharm01

gr8onteej said:


> Steve Harvey show



Yep


----------



## coconutsboston

Now & Then 2000


----------



## coconutsboston

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## Meeka41

IZombie


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Shark Tank


----------



## krissa

Friends


----------



## MKB0925

Today show


----------



## coconutsboston

Kelly & Michael


----------



## frick&frack

Miracle on 34th street (original 1947 colorized)


----------



## coconutsboston

Married at First Sight


----------



## frick&frack

White Christmas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The weather


----------



## frick&frack

A Christmas Story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## ScottyGal

Top Gear


----------



## MKB0925

Law and Order


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 2


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strain


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Just finished Blindspot ...


----------



## MKB0925

Modern Family


----------



## frick&frack

Spotless


----------



## coconutsboston

Married by Mom & Dad


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Goldbergs


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## coconutsboston

Chrisley Knows Best


----------



## michie

League of Denial: The NFL's Concussion Crisis


----------



## berrydiva

Sunday Night Football.


----------



## frick&frack

Tribute to Downton


----------



## frick&frack

Legends & lies: Lone Ranger


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Medical Detectives


----------



## TraGiv

The Beverly Hillbillies


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers on the ranch


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen Mom


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm Season 5


----------



## coconutsboston

Making of a Murderer


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

The First 48


----------



## MKB0925

Entertainment Tonight


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## amadea88

Our World


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strain Season 2


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Esquared72

Walking Dead


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## MKB0925

RH of Beverly Hills


----------



## roses5682

mkb0925 said:


> rh of beverly hills




+1


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## frick&frack

Hunting Hitler


----------



## amadea88

Our World


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Secret Life Of Pets


----------



## amadea88

My Cat From Hell


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> Hunting Hitler




I really like that show!

Still finishing up Making a Murderer.


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Explorer


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## amadea88

Ac 360


----------



## amadea88

Quest Means Business


----------



## coconutsboston

Girlfriend's Guide to Divorce


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> I really like that show!




Me too


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Big Fat Quiz of the Year 2015


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## coconutsboston

Kate + 8


----------



## coconutsboston

Extreme Time Savers


----------



## frick&frack

Caribbean life


----------



## coconutsboston

Making a Murderer


----------



## roses5682

Luther


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Our World


----------



## Esquared72

Walking Dead


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Just started watching Rectify on Netflix


----------



## pukasonqo

longmire, season 2, on netflix


----------



## frick&frack

Trisha's southern kitchen


----------



## MKB0925

Law & Order SVU


----------



## coconutsboston

Trisha's Southern Kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Winter Classic


----------



## bakeacookie

Rose Parade 2016


----------



## Hannah.C

Luther


----------



## amadea88

Total Blackout


----------



## amadea88

Megastructures


----------



## frick&frack

Northmen


----------



## coconutsboston

Kelsey's Homemade - Date Night


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

From Dusk till Dawn the series. Season 2


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

CSI: Cyber


----------



## coconutsboston

I'd Kill For You - Anything For My Baby


----------



## frick&frack

Log cabin living


----------



## roshe

Does Netflix count? Making A Murderer.


----------



## MarneeB

The King of Queens


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Last Man on Earth.


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The weather


----------



## frick&frack

Prohibition


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hoarders.


----------



## coconutsboston

Worst Cooks In America


----------



## frick&frack

Countdown to Downton Abbey


----------



## amadea88

48 Hours Mystery


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

An Idiot Abroad


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey: a celebration


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## fifiluxe

Into The Badlands


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Sweetpea83

Local news.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## frick&frack

South Park [emoji23]


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## amadea88

Ac 360


----------



## coconutsboston

vanderpump rules


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Shark Tank. Love this show!


----------



## amadea88

The Known Universe


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Exit


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## ScottyGal

The X Files


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Chopped Junior


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Panoramas


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Secret Life Of Pets


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm Season 5


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## amadea88

Ac 360


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## amadea88

Cats 101


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## Flip88

BBC news also


----------



## ScottyGal

Making a Murderer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

From Dust till Dawn - The Series.


----------



## coconutsboston

Making a Murderer


----------



## amadea88

Cousins Undercover


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

The First 48


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Angel From Hell


----------



## frick&frack

Kids baking championship


----------



## Meeka41

Flip or Flop


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## amadea88

Total Blackout


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

Killing Fields: Unloaded - A Body In The Bayou


----------



## ScottyGal

Making a Murderer


----------



## Belgian22

Sons of anarchy


----------



## Livia1

Making a Murderer


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vampire diaries Final season.


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## Love Of My Life

re-run of Downton Abbey


----------



## frick&frack

Finding nemo


----------



## fifiluxe

Orange is the new Black


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My cat from hell


----------



## frick&frack

Kids baking championship


----------



## roses5682

E Golden Globes pre show


----------



## Dextersmom

The Affair on Showtimedisturbing but I can't stop.


----------



## coconutsboston

Celebrity Plastic Surgeons of Beverly Hills


----------



## flyygal

Flipping Vegas


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## amadea88

48 Hours Mystery


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Golden Globes


----------



## amadea88

Bakery Boss


----------



## frick&frack

The Lego movie


----------



## Yokollama

The newest adaptation of War and Peace.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Homeland


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## katran26

Just saw the new Sherlock - not sure what to think of it tbh!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm Season 5


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gilmore Girls


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## amadea88

Ac 360


----------



## buffalogal

Mozart in the Jungle ... Figured since it won at the Golden Globes I should check it out.

 5 episodes in ... It's ok but I keep wanting  to call it Moscow on the Hudson!


----------



## amadea88

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations


----------



## frick&frack

College football championship


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta &#127825;


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged Up abroad


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## flyygal

Married at First Sight [emoji102]


----------



## amadea88

Extreme Homes


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The State of the Union


----------



## coconutsboston

Married At First Sight


----------



## coconutsboston

Girlfriends Guide to Divorce


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Master of None


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vampire diaries Final season


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## rogue1995

News


----------



## amadea88

America's Cutest


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

Outnumbered


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm


----------



## KatsBags

Little House on the Prairie


----------



## coconutsboston

600# Life


----------



## amadea88

Ac 360


----------



## coconutsboston

Dolly Parton Live @ Glastonbury 2014


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Ncis: La


----------



## frick&frack

Island hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## amadea88

Total Blackout


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## lasvegasann

American Dad


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## ScottyGal

Mr Robot


----------



## frick&frack

Duck dynasty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Meerkat manor  The Pups are so so cute!


----------



## coconutsboston

Super human


----------



## amadea88

Bad Dog!


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Inside Story


----------



## mari_merry

Celebrity Big Brother UK


----------



## pursesgalore

Face Off


----------



## frick&frack

Red 2


----------



## GhstDreamer

My 600 lb Life


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The OC


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## MKB0925

Law and Order


----------



## clevercat

M*a*s*h


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Meerkat manor!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Steelers vs. Broncos


----------



## Esquared72

cute_classy said:


> steelers vs. Broncos




+1


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Critics' Choice Awards


----------



## amadea88

48 hrs Mystery


----------



## clu13

Sports center


----------



## kemilia

Transparent (just got Amazon Prime on sale).


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## uhpharm01

amadea88 said:


> 48 hrs Mystery



That's a good show. I love it


----------



## MKB0925

Bloodline


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

Parks and Recreation!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm


----------



## frick&frack

Cake wars


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen Mom OG


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Celebrity Big Brother UK


----------



## coconutsboston

Chopped


----------



## amadea88

Quest Means Business


----------



## amadea88

Cake Boss


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vampire Diaries


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## Love Of My Life

repeat of Downton Abbey


----------



## frick&frack

Duck dynasty


----------



## frick&frack

Jep & Jessica


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Girls


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Docjeun

Hockey wives....


----------



## ScottyGal

Mob Wives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Who the (Bleep) Did I Marry?


----------



## IriSka2340

Sherlock


----------



## frick&frack

Barefoot contessa


----------



## amadea88

E! News


----------



## coconutsboston

Flip or flop


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Ncis: La


----------



## coconutsboston

House Hunters


----------



## frick&frack

American pickers


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## frick&frack

Cake wars


----------



## coconutsboston

Married At First Sight


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Big Bang Theory


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Cats 101


----------



## floatinglili

Binge-watchng Pablo Escobar: el Patron del Mal
on netflix
This has to be the best television I have ever experienced. Incredibly impressed by this work of art!


----------



## coconutsboston

floatinglili said:


> Binge-watchng Pablo Escobar: el Patron del Mal
> on netflix
> This has to be the best television I have ever experienced. Incredibly impressed by this work of art!




I loved this!


----------



## coconutsboston

Entourage


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium


----------



## dribbelina

The Following


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The weather channel


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Ridiculousness


----------



## coconutsboston

Last episode of Entourage


----------



## floatinglili

coconutsboston said:


> I loved this!




It is the first time that I felt a filmed presentation beat a book! 
Big big fan of Andrés Parras (Escobar)and my favourite Anderson Ballesteros (Chili) Have you ever seen a scarier assassin?? But so many of the actors are worthy of mention. I also loved the portrayal of Escobar's best friend and cousin, Gonzalo Gaviria, played by Christian Tappán. There is another movie there!!
The writing is amazing in this.


----------



## berrydiva

The Godfather Epic


----------



## coconutsboston

Switched over to Netflix -  Under Arrest


----------



## H. for H.

Blue Bloods


----------



## coconutsboston

floatinglili said:


> it is the first time that i felt a filmed presentation beat a book!
> Big big fan of andrés parras (escobar)and my favourite anderson ballesteros (chili) have you ever seen a scarier assassin?? But so many of the actors are worthy of mention. I also loved the portrayal of escobar's best friend and cousin, gonzalo gaviria, played by christian tappán. There is another movie there!!
> The writing is amazing in this.




I had watched a documentary some years ago on him and assumed at first that this was going to be almost the same information, etc but I was pleasantly surprised.  I agree that there was some great acting!


----------



## coconutsboston

Just Jillian


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sex, lies, and the internet.


----------



## wifeyb

American Horror, the season finale (I'm late)


----------



## frick&frack

NFL playoff game


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## Fran0421

Xfiles revival


----------



## coconutsboston

News


----------



## frick&frack

Engineering disasters


----------



## txstats

Melissa & Joey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lady boys


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## GhstDreamer

The X-Files Season 10 Ep1


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Law and Order


----------



## amadea88

Ncis: La


----------



## purseprincess32

X Files


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The ********ic presidential town hall on CNN


----------



## frick&frack

Heroes reborn


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## pingko

Australian open


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## les0411

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Extreme Homes


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gilmore Girls


----------



## MKB0925

Cnn


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of Lies


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## amadea88

My Cat From Hell


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## pingko

Pochi Tama Japanese TV show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I lost my Girl. But I got her back.


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## coconutsboston

Redneck island


----------



## aleksandras

Parks and recreation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm - Season 5


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## amadea88

Bizarre Foods: America


----------



## coconutsboston

Forbidden: Dying for Love


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## frick&frack

Trisha's southern kitchen


----------



## coconutsboston

The kitchen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

True Blood


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## amadea88

Ridiculousness


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

The news


----------



## lizmil

Grease live


----------



## amadea88

Ncis: La


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Late to the party.


Kitchen Nightmares. I am obsessed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Tomorrow people


----------



## michie

Mama's Family


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Tiny House Nation


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Ellen's design challenge


----------



## amadea88

Ncis:la


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

CNN's coverage of the Iowa Caucuses


----------



## bakeacookie

Bizarre foods


----------



## Pinkalicious

Newlyweds the first year


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Ncis: La


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## coconutsboston

The People vs. OJ Simpson


----------



## purseprincess32

Earlier tonight Chicago Fire


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Kelly file


----------



## wifeyb

married at first sight


----------



## amadea88

Ncis: La


----------



## skyqueen

coconutsboston said:


> The People vs. OJ Simpson




Pretty good...how did you like it?
Now I'm watching Madoff, good as well!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Little couple


----------



## coconutsboston

American Idol


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## Pinkalicious

Married at first sight


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Matlock.


----------



## frick&frack

Vacation home for free


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium


----------



## coconutsboston

Mafs


----------



## Murphy47

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen Mom OG


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Elementary
Brooklyn Nine-Nine

...and despite my better judgment after giving it up years ago I tuned back in for Criminal Minds and Supernatural.


----------



## MKB0925

Law & Order


----------



## Mati0319

Shameless


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## coconutsboston

skyqueen said:


> Pretty good...how did you like it?
> Now I'm watching Madoff, good as well!


I thought it was good too!  I need to tune in to Madeoff.  

Right now I need mind-numbing so I'm watching RHoBH


----------



## Pinkalicious

Basketball! Okc at Warriors


----------



## frick&frack

Log cabin living


----------



## MKB0925

American Justice...O.J story


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## bakeacookie

Outrageous acts of science


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## coconutsboston

Fixer Upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium


----------



## Mia Wallace

Investigation Discovery, Dateline.


----------



## coconutsboston

Super Bowl


----------



## DrDior

Puppy Bowl.


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Island life


----------



## Fran0421

Suits


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of lies


----------



## les0411

Vanderpump. [emoji87]


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## frick&frack

Diners drive-ins & dives


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Masterpiece Mystery Grantchester


----------



## tweeety

Bates motel season 3!!!


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

The People v OJ Simpson


----------



## Mati0319

coconutsboston said:


> The People v OJ Simpson




Such a good show !


----------



## JBethmetaloo

Mad Men (yep I am late to the game


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vampire Diaries The Final Season


----------



## BridesdeGala

Occupied on Netflix....totally captivated with it.


----------



## D.Q.

Arrow (Netflix)


----------



## amadea88

My Cat From Hell


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Duck dynasty


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

Chelsea Does


----------



## frick&frack

Flip or flop


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance


----------



## coconutsboston

Married At First Sight


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## coconutsboston

Zombie House Flipping


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Selling New York


----------



## Pinkalicious

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## Storm Spirit

The Originals season 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3 - 90 day fiance.


----------



## roses5682

People vs OJ Simpson


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of BH


----------



## amadea88

Flea Market Flip


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 3 - 90 day fiance.



^^This again.

And catch up cast of season 2: 10 months on.


----------



## amadea88

Selling New York


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

News


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## MKB0925

RH of Atlanta


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoPotomac


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## doxi2111

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations


----------



## roses5682

Vinyl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium.


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## rogue1995

X files


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of Lies


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## roses5682

Cnn


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Little Couple


----------



## Jesssh

Dog Agility. So cute!


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## amadea88

The First 48


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## flyygal

Cheaters [emoji87]


----------



## jen_sparro

Colony


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

Suits


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Newly Weds the first year.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## bella601

Bring It


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Big Bang Theory


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cry Wolfe


----------



## Love Of My Life

Memorial service for Antonin Scalia


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

hotshot said:


> Memorial service for Antonin Scalia




I watched that too


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen Mom OG


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3 First episode: The Real Housewives of Melbourne.  :lolots:  And the Claws are out!


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

House Hunters


----------



## frick&frack

Wwhl


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Chewing Gum


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations


----------



## Livia1

Rectify


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## Pinkalicious

The Bachelor


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm


----------



## anthrosphere

Oh, I didn't know this topic existed. Anyway...

Last night: 11-22-63, episode 2. Definitely a very intense episode!! I knew Frank Dunning was a violent man but geez, he is a lot scarier on TV. And his poor wife's wound.... YIKES!


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## GhstDreamer

Evil Minds


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of Lies


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Married at first sight


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

My Tiny Terror


----------



## Cindi

The Grinder


----------



## feinesahne

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

Vacation home for free


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

They took my Child, We got them back.


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Kelly file


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## clu13

ACS: The People versus OJ


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## roses5682

Cnn


----------



## TNgypsy

Fox News


----------



## SummerMango

Recipe for Deception


----------



## erseey

Law and order


----------



## clu13

Real time with Bill maher


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## coconutsboston

Flip or Flop


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Ridiculousness


----------



## ScottyGal

Caught On camera


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Real Housewives of Melbourne.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## Cindi

Just watched the first 2 episodes of 11-22-63. Hubby and I really enjoyed it. Great story (of course, Stephen King) and great acting.


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of Lies


----------



## coconutsboston

Rehab Addict


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Evil Lives Here


----------



## roses5682

American Crime


----------



## coconutsboston

E! News


----------



## frick&frack

Manners of Downton Abbey


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married to Jonas.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Happy Valley


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## clu13

Girls


----------



## anthrosphere

Yesterday: 11.22.63 Episode... 3, I think? I forgot to keep track. Anyway, it was pretty good!


----------



## Chineka

Blue Bloods


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vampire diaries


----------



## Love Of My Life

WWHL & later the 1000 episode


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## missy_g

Little Women LA....Holy crap it's getting intense.


----------



## frick&frack

Duck dynasty


----------



## clu13

American crime story: the people v. OJ


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## sr1856

chicago pd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married to Jonas


----------



## coconutsboston

Girls


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## amadea88

Ac 360


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## lucywife

House of Cards season 4 on netflix


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rhm.


----------



## coconutsboston

Mafs


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

Zombie House Flippers


----------



## Livia1

House of Cards season 4


----------



## frick&frack

American pickers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Wipeout


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rhom


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 6


----------



## uhpharm01

What happened to person of interest ? Was it cancelled ?!


----------



## fsubabe

Rhoa


----------



## frick&frack

BAFTA celebrates Downton Abbey


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## gr8onteej

Rhop


----------



## amadea88

Cake Boss


----------



## frick&frack

Island life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of lies


----------



## amadea88

Ac 360


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## coconutsboston

The mother daughter experiment


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Ellen's design challenge


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I am Cait.


----------



## coconutsboston

Flip or Flop


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## coconutsboston

Chrisley Knows Best


----------



## Meeka41

Survivor


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

My Tiny Terror


----------



## coconutsboston

Fat Chance - Cheyanne


----------



## rutabaga

Fresh off the boat


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Little couple


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Dare To Wear


----------



## flyygal

American Idol


----------



## MKB0925

********** Debate &#128580;


----------



## amadea88

A Sale Of Two Cities


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vampire Diaries.


----------



## coconutsboston

Girls


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## miss_vibe

korean drama


----------



## coconutsboston

People Vs OJ


----------



## rutabaga

Good wife


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rhom


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## amadea88

My Tiny Terror


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

Naked and afraid


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Wipeout


----------



## seney

Orange is the new black.  I'm a bit late on the bandwagon, but halfway through season 2 and enjoying it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Sandra.AT

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Vampire Diaries.




Me too i looooove it and the originals, the 100, how to get away with murder, once upon a time and empire (will start on 30. march)


----------



## coconutsboston

Chopped Junior


----------



## amadea88

Exit


----------



## rogue1995

Bosch


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## Luv Classics

Bizarre Foods America on the Travel Channel


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Telenovela, funny show.


----------



## CherryKitty

American Crime Story, The People vs. O.J. Simpson


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance'


----------



## frick&frack

Election coverage


----------



## amadea88

The Getaway


----------



## amadea88

BBC News Special


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## clu13

ESPN - 30 for 30 - fantastic lies/the duke lacrosse case


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Happy Valley


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rhom


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## amadea88

The Little Couple


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## katrice9000

Big Bang Theory


----------



## jen_sparro

Trapped (Ófærð)


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Clippers Squad


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Ncis: La


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Bates Motel


----------



## Imolared333

Daredevil Season 2! Just came out on NFLX


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I was watching mr selfridge [emoji24]now I don't know what to do with my life


----------



## amadea88

Exit


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Alice in wonderland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm


----------



## amadea88

Bad Dog!


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Blackish


----------



## katrice9000

Elementary


----------



## GhstDreamer

Mermaid's Scar


----------



## Cindi

Watched the first 4 episodes of Dare Devil season 2 on Netflix. So far it's really good. Anyone watching?


----------



## Tbs717

The Americans on FX  .. 4th season just started! Love this show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rhom


----------



## coconutsboston

People vs OJ


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Watch What Happens Live & the Late Late Show with James Corden


----------



## coconutsboston

Lifetime


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoP


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Wipeout


----------



## Iluvbags

Amazing Race (recorded)


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Girls


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen mom 2


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

The Getaway


----------



## coconutsboston

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## lasvegasann

Little Big Shots

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## rogue1995

Daredevil


----------



## amadea88

Ncis: La


----------



## amadea88

Gmt


----------



## coronita

Making a Murderer


----------



## Pinkalicious

Married at First Sight the First Year


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance'


----------



## amadea88

Robot Combat League


----------



## amadea88

The Little Couple


----------



## Chagall

C.n.n


----------



## Carson123

Mad men


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## Jesssh

Wow. Nice little quick wedding on the Today show.


----------



## frick&frack

Barefoot contessa


----------



## Pinkalicious

RHoBV


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Sandra.AT

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Vampire Diaries.




I love vampire diaries.. They have now a break until next week right?


----------



## AnnaWintour

Sex and the City


----------



## yellowbernie

American Idol


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## coconutsboston

Beyond the headlines


----------



## buffalogal

It's Garry Shandling's Show ... *sniff

Best theme song ever!


----------



## frick&frack

Wwhl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sandra.AT said:


> I love vampire diaries.. They have now a break until next week right?



Not that I am aware of?

I am watching  season 7


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Britain's darkest taboo's


----------



## Sandra.AT

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Not that I am aware of?
> 
> 
> 
> I am watching  season 7




I watched the 15th episode a few weeks ago and the 16th episode is next week.. They had a little break in the usa


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## txstats

Scandal


----------



## amadea88

Robot Combat League


----------



## frick&frack

Rio 2


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## rogue1995

Cutthroat kitchen


----------



## sthrncin

Daredevil


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

House of Cards


----------



## dsherman

I'm addicted to TV. 
Last man on earth
Last man standing


Re-runs of The office & Parks &Recs!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB Life.


----------



## coconutsboston

Lifetime movie


----------



## amadea88

Bad Dog!


----------



## Chagall

Cnn


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rhom


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Catch & WWHL


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cnn


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## femaleadda

grey's anatomy.. recorded..


----------



## ohricochet

Jane the Virgin! Such a good tv show


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lasvegasann

The Carmichael Show

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pinkalicious

Arranged


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I am Cait.


----------



## coconutsboston

Chopped junior


----------



## bakeacookie

What on earth?


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

I am re-watching Dexter 
and watching Black Sails and Walking Dead ...


----------



## Matryoshka.ca

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> House of Cards



I used to watch it, but not anymore, but my brother-in-law is crazy about this series!!  He watched 1st season 7 times!!!!!


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Ncis: La


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bates Motel: Season 4


----------



## coconutsboston

Girls


----------



## coconutsboston

Mother/Daughter Experiment


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Ncis : La


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Grimm


----------



## amadea88

The First 48


----------



## cdtracing

Vikings on the History Channel.


----------



## clevercat

I am galloping through 'Lucifer' on Amazon Prime. I would say that series alone makes it worth the annual fee [emoji3]


----------



## imgg

Halt and Catch Fire on Netflix.  Love it!!


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Robot Combat League


----------



## LVsmeagolMom

Just finished the Americans in prime. The early 80's style is killing me! Except Felicity...She always looks fab!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Catch


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Meerkat Manor!


----------



## amadea88

Papa's Kitchen


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## SummerMango

Blue Blood


----------



## coconutsboston

Girls


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rhom


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy


----------



## coconutsboston

AMAs


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Treehouse Masters


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Devil's ride.


----------



## amadea88

Dogs 101


----------



## frick&frack

Cake wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## ScottyGal

Daredevil


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium.


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

The Getaway


----------



## MyDogTink

Log Cabin Living


----------



## qudz104

Caught up with 11/22/63. What an excellent mini series! James Franco should get a nomination of not the actual award for best actor in a miniseries. I just got the book and can't wait to dig in!


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Surviving Evil.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The Five




Love it! Love Greg. Just watched it myself [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

Diners drive-ins & dives


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Mythbusters


----------



## ClassicFab

Property Brothers


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

frick&frack said:


> Love it! Love Greg. Just watched it myself [emoji6]



*frick&frack*, I am such a news junkie and this show is my favorite! Watch it everyday.


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *frick&frack*, I am such a news junkie and this show is my favorite! Watch it everyday.




Me too...on all points


----------



## ellabartley

Shetland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## boxermom

AI finale.  Blacklist is on the DVR.


----------



## SummerMango

The Family


----------



## amadea88

Quest Means Business


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of Lies.


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## amadea88

Somewhere In China


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Catch


----------



## MKB0925

Seinfeld


----------



## txstats

Last man standing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB Life.


----------



## amadea88

Wipeout


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## frick&frack

Outlander


----------



## kateincali

Nashville


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

frick&frack said:


> *Outlander*



Do you love this series? Am considering binge watching it. Yay or nay?


----------



## bakeacookie

Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## ellabartley

Undercover (BBC) (great so far)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rhom


----------



## MKB0925

Law & Order SVU


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## aki_sato

Binging on Netflix 'suits'


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Do you love this series? Am considering binge watching it. Yay or nay?




YESSS!!! It starts slow, but keep with it.


----------



## frick&frack

Spring baking championship


----------



## Crystalina

Downton Abbey!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of Lies.


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## coconutsboston

Still Southern Charm


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of Dallas


----------



## cocolv

Tiny House Hunters


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Scott and Bailey


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Happy Valley


----------



## princessDD

Fresh off the boat


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB Life.


----------



## amadea88

Locked Up Abroad


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## clevercat

Without a Trace


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Devious Maids


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

My 600 Lb. Life


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Scott and Bailey


----------



## amadea88

Cake Boss


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## berrydiva

Lakers/Utah game...I feel compelled to watch Kobe's last game for some reason.


----------



## amy_maro

Broad City


----------



## ScottyGal

Cheaters


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The Five




Watched it too [emoji6]. Are you watching at 11?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Fear Thy Neighbor


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the Museum


----------



## amadea88

Simply Nigella


----------



## farris2

Strong


----------



## pukasonqo

outlander, season 1


----------



## amadea88

The First 48


----------



## starrynite_87

Sofia the First with my munchkin


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Orphan Black


----------



## frick&frack

Spring baking championship


----------



## amadea88

Dogs 101


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## tolliv

The Young & The Restless (Soap Opera, that I record)


----------



## amadea88

Papa's Kitchen


----------



## Scully Piper

House of Cards, season 4


----------



## pquiles

Confirmation - Anita Hill/Clarence Thomas


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Dallas


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Profit


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## ScottyGal

Gogglebox


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHOM! Oh my! This last episode had me in fits of laughter!  :lolots: They swear worse then a Sailor! OMG!   And these are considered "High Society" Women?


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Castle


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Dogs 101


----------



## amadea88

Tiny House Nation


----------



## frick&frack

Spring baking championship


----------



## ScottyGal

Girls


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of Lies.


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## cdtracing

Fox News


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs Of Sunset


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five. Again.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB Life.


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Pranked


----------



## frick&frack

Flip flop


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I am Cait


----------



## frick&frack

Prince music videos [emoji171]


----------



## amadea88

Sport Today


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## 30gold

Watching CNN PRINCE coverage.  Still having difficulty wrapping my head around his death.  My heart is broken.  Made a purchase of a Prince CD and also a book entitled I WOULD DIE 4 you from Barnes and Noble.  I am deeply saddened and keep watching just to hopefully grasp something that makes sense.


----------



## TraGiv

CNN Prince coverage


----------



## cdtracing

Vikings History Channel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Little Couple.


----------



## bakeacookie

Dateline


----------



## TNgypsy

Fear Thy Neighbor (ID channel)


----------



## amadea88

Wipeout


----------



## bakeacookie

Mythbusters


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## krissa

Rich Kids of Beverly Hills


----------



## coconutsboston

Love it or list it


----------



## amadea88

Papa's Kitchen


----------



## TNgypsy

Watters World on Fox


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Castle


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Dateline


----------



## SummerMango

Hawaii 5.0


----------



## amadea88

Midnight Feast


----------



## purseinsanity

Game of Thrones!!  Finally!


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs of Sunset 

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6 - Game of Thrones.


----------



## frick&frack

Cake masters


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Tiny House, Big Living


----------



## SummerMango

Hells Kitchen


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Outlander


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amadea88

Storage Wars


----------



## amadea88

BBC News Special


----------



## SummerMango

Ncis la


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five ~ Special Election Report @ midnight


----------



## berrydiva

Drunk History. Love this show...combines my two favorite things...drinking and history.


----------



## SummerMango

Elementary


----------



## amadea88

Impact


----------



## ScottyGal

Bad Girls Club 

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SummerMango

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## bakeacookie

Impossible engineering


----------



## lovinalotofbags

"The Messengers" on Netflix.


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Cake Boss


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Southern Charm on Bravo. Yes, a reality show


----------



## SummerMango

Limited


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Snapped.


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> O'Reilly Factor




Me too [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## bakeacookie

Mysteries at the Monument


----------



## amadea88

CSI: Cyber


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Unlivable


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rhom


----------



## coconutsboston

Zombie House Flip


----------



## frick&frack

Game of thrones repeat


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Game of Thrones - Season 6


----------



## amadea88

BBC News


----------



## amadea88

Caught On Camera


----------



## SummerMango

Hawaii 5.0


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last episode of the RHOM. :cry:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rhobh


----------



## amadea88

BBC Newsday


----------



## amadea88

Rowhouse Showdown


----------



## frick&frack

Game of Thrones repeat


----------



## katran26

Stargate Atlantis


----------



## ScottyGal

Shah's of sunset 

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Special Correspondents on Netflix with Ricky Gervais and Eric Bana


----------



## Sophie-Rose

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Special Correspondents on Netflix with Ricky Gervais and Eric Bana




I'm in the middle of watching that too


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sophie-Rose said:


> I'm in the middle of watching that too



Haha, and so is my BFF!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

From Dusk till Dawn the series


----------



## Linz379

Criminal minds


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Undercover


----------



## rogue1995

Lakefront living


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The story of God with Morgan Freeman. You have to watch it! It's truly inspiring!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The story of God with Morgan Freeman. You have to watch it! It's truly inspiring!  [emoji813]


I've been watching this every Sunday! Very fascinating!


----------



## rogue1995

Orphan black


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Dateline


----------



## SummerMango

Mike and Molly


----------



## transistor20

Rewatching Gossip Girl - sometimes I hate it but I only ever really watch it for Blair


----------



## SummerMango

Cake Boss


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

RHOBH Reunion 3
The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I've been watching this every Sunday! Very fascinating!



Me too! I Love it!  

I just watched episode five - Evil 

It's on Wednesday's night here, but only if you have Pay TV. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vampire Diaries - Final season.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Path


----------



## SummerMango

Bones


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm 

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## SummerMango

Empire


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

frick&frack said:


> *The Five*



Same, lol.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of New York City 

Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cold case files.


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Same, lol.



^

-----


Spring baking championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Long Island Medium.


----------



## sr1856

limitless


----------



## SummerMango

sr1856 said:


> limitless




Love this show, finally all caught up. 

I am watching Fresh Off The Boat


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Outlander


----------



## sr1856

SummerMango said:


> Love this show, finally all caught up.
> 
> I am watching Fresh Off The Boat




i have it on dvr, been busy lately, no time to watch. i was on a marathon yesterday and 3 more episodes before i am  caught up. i am up to date with fresh of the boat


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Hotel!


----------



## coconutsboston

Fixer Upper


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs of Sunset 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Game of Thrones Season 6 episode 3


----------



## pukasonqo

marseille with gerard depardieu on netflix


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jill&Jessa Counting on.


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## SummerMango

Elementary


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Orphan Black


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago Fire


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## rogue1995

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I survived Evil.


----------



## MKB0925

Game of Silence


----------



## coconutsboston

RKoBH


----------



## kateincali

House of Lies


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of Dallas


----------



## bakeacookie

Think you know (travel channel)


----------



## frick&frack

Spring baking championship


----------



## coconutsboston

Rkobh


----------



## SummerMango

The Catch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Game of Thrones Season 6


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## cdtracing

Street Outlaws


----------



## coconutsboston

RHO Dallas


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY


----------



## Dawn

DVRd Below Deck Mediterranean. It's just not the same without Kate and Capt Lee! At least Ben brings some humor and entertainment to the Med.


----------



## chicinthecity777

11.22.63 and Billions.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives.


----------



## UCDChick08

The Lion Guard lol my DD loves this cartoon [emoji28]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Below Deck Mediterranean on Bravo
Don't ask me how I got hooked on this silly show but it happened.


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wives with Knives


----------



## coconutsboston

Forensic Files


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Just finished watching the series finale of Castle.....I'm so sad this show got cancelled!


----------



## bakeacookie

Space's Deepest Secrets


----------



## frick&frack

GoT repeat


----------



## Nene20122012

Snapped


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Catch Season Finale


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Game of Thrones. It is on Today.


----------



## Cindi

American Grit


----------



## Love Of My Life

60 minutes


----------



## rogue1995

Mr. Selfridge


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of Lies.


----------



## coconutsboston

Rich Kids of BH


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## coconutsboston

Real housewives of Dallas


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Southern Charm on Bravo


----------



## clu13

Seinfeld


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Outsiders


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

The Girlfriend Experience

So, so good!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY


----------



## coconutsboston

Wwhl


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Path


----------



## Mumotons

House Rules


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jill&Jessa counting on.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ The Five, too


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ The Five, too




[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## coconutsboston

Vanderpump rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Naked & Afraid.


----------



## coconutsboston

Botched


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Grand Prix Formula 1 in Monaco ~ so GREAT


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Scully Piper

Penny Dreadful season 3


----------



## Caz71

The Voice Australia with Jesse J. Ronan Keating.  Madden bros and Delta

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Grimm.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## ScottyGal

Mock The Week 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## coconutsboston

coconutsboston said:


> Southern Charm




Same, still


----------



## bakeacookie

How it's made


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of Dallas


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

coconutsboston said:


> *Southern Charm*



Love that show!

Currently watching: Below the Deck Mediterranean, another Bravo show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story: Hotel.  Only on FX.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Scream


----------



## Cherrasaki

Peaky Blinders (on Netflix)


----------



## coconutsboston

Arranged


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in


----------



## Tuned83

Bloodline


----------



## Linz379

Criminal minds


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Surviving Evil


----------



## Esquared72

Preacher


----------



## Pan_cake

Peaky Blinders


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Game of Thrones: Season 6


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Hotel.


----------



## Fran0421

Orphan black


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

Can't Pay We'll Take It Away 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

My big fat fabulous life


----------



## SummerMango

Chicago Fire


----------



## H. for H.

Rizzoli & Isles


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Southern Charm


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 lb Life.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## heyitslexi95

Victorious, waiting to get my nightly dose of Boy Meets World


----------



## Dawn

America's Got Talent


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad.


----------



## ScottyGal

Big Brother 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

Syttd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vampire Diaries


----------



## TNgypsy

Fox News


----------



## coconutsboston

Anne of green gables


----------



## Carson123

coconutsboston said:


> anne of green gables




love


----------



## Sugarstained

Doctor Thorne


----------



## coconutsboston

RKoBH


----------



## caitlin1214

Recorded episodes of American Greed.


----------



## frick&frack

Ncis


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LadyBoys.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

lovlouisvuitton said:


> LadyBoys.



Is this a current show? I tried googling it.

I'm watching Big Brother UK


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## SummerMango

BlindSpot


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

To Tell the Truth


----------



## coconutsboston

WWHL


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Below the Deck Mediterranean


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Formula 1 Qualifying Round in Baku


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Just finished watching Orange Is The New Black


----------



## frick&frack

Brave


----------



## ScottyGal

Big Brother 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

Orange is the new black 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ScottyGal

Big brother 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## Caz71

Formula 1


----------



## IndigoRose

LHHATL


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## coconutsboston

Odd mom out


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bachlorette


----------



## bakeacookie

James May's Cars of the People


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## Sugarstained

Big Brother.

I told myself I wasn't going to do it this season, but I just can't help myself. It's such a perfect summertime train wreck.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vampire Diaries


----------



## coconutsboston

American Greed


----------



## seney

Game of Thrones


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Game of Thrones - Season 6.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Waywood Pines.


----------



## roses5682

OJ made in America


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sho comedy special Ben Glieb Neurotic Gangster that I had taped..


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## carlialissa

Odd Mom Out
WAGS [emoji5]


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Devious Maids


----------



## Mayfly285

Glastonbury [emoji623][emoji443] Coldplay are giving a great live performance ... [emoji441][emoji450][emoji446]


----------



## bakeacookie

How it's made


----------



## ScottyGal

Family Guy

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2 of WAGS.


----------



## Khatta Mitha Mirch

Penny Dreadful


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Med


----------



## Weekend shopper

Not actually a t.v. show, but the BET Awards


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Big brother


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mistresses ~ not loving it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The final episode of the Vampire diaries.


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern charm


----------



## coconutsboston

Real housewives of OC


----------



## coconutsboston

Jamie Lynn Spears: Lights Out


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bachelorette, over my DD's shoulder


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of Lies.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Hotel.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Second episode of big brother.....trying to catch up on episodes!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Season 2


----------



## frick&frack

Olympic swimming trials


----------



## coconutsboston

Flip or Flop


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY


----------



## clu13

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians


----------



## oreocream

Spartan Ultimate Team Challenge


----------



## coconutsboston

Arranged


----------



## coconutsboston

Forensic Files


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Waywood Pines.


----------



## coconutsboston

Big fat fabulous life


----------



## kateincali

Stitchers


----------



## Mimi_09

Hell on Wheels


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last episode of Game of Thrones Season 6.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of Lies.


----------



## wee drop o bush

First Dates


----------



## Cindi

Royal Pains - final season. [emoji17]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Didn't pay? Well'll take it away!


----------



## coconutsboston

Celebrity Wife Swap


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Last episode of Game of Thrones Season 6.



It was great, wasn't it?

-----

GoT S2/E4


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm reunion


----------



## coconutsboston

Fixer Upper


----------



## baggladdy

Just finished binge watching Billions so now I'm starting season 1 of Game of Thrones all over again. I don't now how I'll survive all year without it


----------



## ScottyGal

Southern Charm 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> It was great, wasn't it?
> 
> -----
> 
> GoT S2/E4



Yes! Now have to wait another year!!  

----------------------------------------------------------------

60 Days in.


----------



## ScoutMinion

Bitten... started recently in the UK and i'm loving it (read the books a few years back)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

UnReal


----------



## kuhoang

America's Got Talent


----------



## Abigail.Belle

Cougar Town then Hot in Cleveland.


----------



## UCDChick08

Arranged


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Southern Charm Reunion, Part 2


----------



## MrGoyard

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## coconutsboston

I Am Jazz


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Jill & Jessa Counting on.


----------



## coconutsboston

My Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## Mimi_09

MasterChef on TV


----------



## Mimi_09

Limitless with my daughter on Netflix


----------



## Cherrasaki

Mr. Robot


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Yes! Now have to wait another year.


^that's why I'm re-watching all the seasons 

-----

The news about the protests [emoji107]


----------



## kuhoang

Walking Dead


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad.


----------



## coconutsboston

48 Hours Hard Evidence


----------



## Miss CC

The First 48


----------



## Emma6

The first 48


----------



## snh88

Shameless


----------



## coconutsboston

Say yes to the dress


----------



## clu13

Euro 2016


----------



## ScottyGal

Big Brother UK

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

Guys grocery games


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

The Kardashians show.. Idk why.


----------



## frick&frack

US women's Olympics gymnastics trials


----------



## kuhoang

Bubble Guppies


----------



## Esquared72

The Night Of


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs Of Sunset 

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Keeping up with The Kardashians


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Catastrophe


----------



## coconutsboston

Vanishing Women


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

Hunting vintage


----------



## coconutsboston

Vanishing Women


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB Life.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Devious maids


----------



## amrx87

Not at this EXACT moment but i enjoyed some real housewives of nj on the southwest flight!!!! This season looks wayyyy better than others! Ill be tuning in fosho


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## cdtracing

Gem Shopping Network.  Shopping for a birthday present for MIL.


----------



## frick&frack

Legends & lies


----------



## coconutsboston

Arranged


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY


----------



## coconutsboston

Flipping Out


----------



## ScottyGal

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Can't pay? Will'll take it away!


----------



## frick&frack

The news [emoji22][emoji632]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Waywood Pines Season 2


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## coconutsboston

My Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## baglady

Queen of the South


----------



## clu13

Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## coconutsboston

Aquarius


----------



## frick&frack

Cake wars


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## Mimi_09

Gotham


----------



## frick&frack

American pickers


----------



## rogue1995

Game of thrones


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ballers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wayward Pines! Not Waywood?


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## lulilu

frick&frack said:


> The news



You are a brave woman.  I am just physically ill over the news this week.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

UnReal


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched.


----------



## LemonDrop

Boardwalk Empire. 6 seasons to binge on.


----------



## frick&frack

lulilu said:


> You are a brave woman.  I am just physically ill over the news this week.



I am too. Couldn't watch any today. Add KS to the sad list...[emoji22][emoji170]


----------



## Cindi

Mr Robot


----------



## kateincali

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## coconutsboston

Arranged - Rearranged


----------



## ScottyGal

Big Brother UK


----------



## carlialissa

Modern Family


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 lb Life.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

frick&frack said:


> The Five



Totally jealous, missed the show today!!!

I've been binge watching BBC The Musketeers and on the last episode


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Totally jealous, missed the show today!!!
> 
> I've been binge watching BBC The Musketeers and on the last episode



Haha...it was ok

How is The Musketeers? I may need to start watching.

-------

The news


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of OC


----------



## 1Kellygirl

The real housewives of OC


----------



## coconutsboston

I Am Jazz


----------



## coconutsboston

Killer women


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

frick&frack ~

The BBC Musketeers series is very good, although I think this third season may be it's last 

Heard that the Unreal series is great, that is next up


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> frick&frack ~
> 
> The BBC Musketeers series is very good, although I think this third season may be it's last
> 
> Heard that the Unreal series is great, that is next up



I'll have to watch Musketeers & read about Unreal then [emoji6]

-----

Currently watching Chopped Grill Masters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## Jesssh

White House Revealed. It's about people who have worked in the White House. The French pastry chef is a riot! He's like a Disney cartoon character.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Poirot Season 3


----------



## diva1029

American Gothic 1995-1996

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Hotel.


----------



## diva1029

Devious Maids

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD


----------



## coconutsboston

Odd Mom Out


----------



## Mayfly285

Outnumbered


----------



## Love Of My Life

60 Minutes


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ


----------



## coconutsboston

Botched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Outcast.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ballers on HBO with Dawyne Johnson


----------



## Flip88

Downton abbey


----------



## ScottyGal

Big brother

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## coconutsboston

New season of Married at First Sight


----------



## TGramman

AGT. What is Simon doing to his face???!!!! Haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## txstats

Downton Abbey


----------



## KayuuKathey

Impractical Jokers


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

UnReal


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched....Hmmm..Had lips injected with sheep's fat?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Repeat of Olympic swimming trials


----------



## coconutsboston

Flipping Out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Web of Lies.


----------



## coconutsboston

Marriage Boot Camp


----------



## coconutsboston

Still catching up on Marriage Boot Camp


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Outcast.


----------



## frick&frack

True grit


----------



## Pinkalicious

Devious Maids


----------



## ScottyGal

Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Trying to watch Ballers on HBO with Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson


----------



## coconutsboston

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Ladyboys


----------



## coconutsboston

My Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## coconutsboston

Intervention


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

About to begin the latest episode of Ballers on HBO


----------



## limom

VigeeLeBrun said:


> About to begin the latest episode of Ballers on HBO


LOL, same here.
I only watch for the scenery


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 lb Life.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

limom said:


> LOL, same here.
> I only watch for the scenery



One of the main reasons why I watch it too ~ good show though!


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen Mom (Farrah's giving birth to Sophia)


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## coconutsboston

WWHL


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

KUWTK


----------



## coconutsboston

The Hills


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

frick&frack said:


> *The Five*



Am missing my daily dose of The Five because I am on the West Coast and it comes on at 2pm PST.
Cannot live without that show!

Now watching The Five's polar opposite, Mistresses.


----------



## DiorT

Married at first sight


----------



## berrydiva

Subway Series


----------



## lvlouis

Shahs of sunset


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Night of


----------



## Caz71

Aussie Bachelor 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY


----------



## coconutsboston

Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Good Morning America


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## coconutsboston

Botched


----------



## coconutsboston

Boston EMS


----------



## frick&frack

Caribbean life


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Outcast.


----------



## coconutsboston

Married At First Sight - the weddings


----------



## coconutsboston

Olympics opening ceremony


----------



## coconutsboston

Marriage boot camp celebrity


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Surviving Evil


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - tennis


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - swimming


----------



## GhstDreamer

Poirot Season 4 - just done watching Death in the Clouds


----------



## ScottyGal

Suits


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

unReal


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - swimming


----------



## dreamingisfree

Don't Trust the B in Apartment 23


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - women's cycling


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Obsession: Dark desires


----------



## pquiles

Olympics


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - synchronized platform diving


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - swimming


----------



## needloub

Olympics


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - beach volleyball


----------



## coconutsboston

Boston EMS


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Hotel


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN


----------



## Mayfly285

The Olympic Games


----------



## coconutsboston

Olympics - women's gymnastics


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - swimming


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ballers, next up Olympics


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympic Games - Jack Laugher & Chris Mears gold medalists in Men's Synchronised 3M Springboard. Well done, boys! [emoji966]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Olympic Games


----------



## frick&frack

Mayfly285 said:


> Olympic Games - Jack Laugher & Chris Mears gold medalists in Men's Synchronised 3M Springboard. Well done, boys! [emoji966]


^I haven't seen that final yet. Even more excited to watch now!

-------


Olympics - KWJ's beach volleyball match


----------



## Love Of My Life

Olympics... volleyball


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - men's gymnastics


----------



## Mimi_09

Olympic Games


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics: dressage [emoji206]


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics: rowing [emoji571] 

Silver medal: Victoria Thornley & Katherine Grainger - women's double sculls [emoji966][emoji106]


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - beach volleyball


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics - Cycling [emoji468]

Gold medal: Hindes, Kenny & Skinner - men's team sprint [emoji966][emoji106]


----------



## coconutsboston

My Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Surviving Evil


----------



## coconutsboston

coconutsboston said:


> Olympics - women's gymnastics


This


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - swimming


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - gymnastics


----------



## Emma6

Gilmore Girls


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics - rowing [emoji571]

Gold medal: Heather Stanning and Helen Glover in women's coxless pairs. Well done, ladies![emoji966][emoji636]


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics - rowing [emoji571]

Gold medal: Gregory, Sbihi, Louloudis & Nash in men's coxless four.
Well done! [emoji966][emoji636]


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics - Equestrianism [emoji206]
Silver medal in team dressage. Stunning horses! [emoji966][emoji636]


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics - gymnastics: trampolining
Silver medal: Bryony Page in trampolining - well done! [emoji966][emoji636]


----------



## Pessie

Olympics - cycling in the velodrome.  Making me dizzy!


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Olympics - gymnastics: trampolining
> Silver medal: Bryony Page in trampolining - well done! [emoji966][emoji636]


Woo hoo - a world cycling record for the Brits!


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Olympics - cycling in the velodrome.  Making me dizzy!



Ditto! [emoji468]

GB new WR in qualifying for Final of Men's Team Pursuit!! Well done, boys! [emoji966][emoji636]


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> GB new WR in qualifying for Final of Men's Team Pursuit!! Well done, boys! [emoji966][emoji636]


Snap!! Don't you just love Chris Hoy?!


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Snap!! Don't you just love Chris Hoy?!



Absolutely! [emoji7]

Did you see his interview with Bradley Wiggins - Sir Hoy and Sir Wiggo?! [emoji106]


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics - cycling [emoji468]

Gold medal and new WR in Men's Team Pursuit! [emoji966][emoji636]

Great result! [emoji106]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - swimming


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mistresses, a far cry from the Olympics lol.


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - tennis


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - springboard diving


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Olympics


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - beach volleyball


----------



## jen_sparro

Stranger Things


----------



## coconutsboston

RH of NJ


----------



## coconutsboston

Hoarding: Buried Alive


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Olympics


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics -

Golf [emoji959]: Gold medal for Justin Rose [emoji966][emoji636]

Men's Gymnastics: Gold medals for Max Whitlock in Floor AND Pommel Horse! [emoji966][emoji966][emoji636]

Well done! [emoji106][emoji636]


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - tennis


----------



## Mayfly285

frick&frack said:


> Olympics - tennis



+1! Come on Murray! [emoji636]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Olympics.. great great run for the Americans!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Olympics


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics - men's singles tennis finals

Stayed with the 4 hour match to its conclusion after 1am in the UK.  Hard fought match, exhibiting exceptional play and sportsmanship from both Murray [emoji636] and Del Potro [emoji1033]

Well done, Andy Murray, on winning your 2nd Olympic gold medal in the Men's Singles! [emoji966][emoji636]


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives uncensored


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics: Grand Prix Freestyle Dressage [emoji206]

Good luck to Carl Hester and Charlotte Dujardin! [emoji256][emoji636]


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics: Freestyle Dressage

Charlotte Dujardin just scored a truly amazing 93.928% with the stunning Valegro! Well done!! [emoji636]


----------



## Mayfly285

Mayfly285 said:


> Olympics: Freestyle Dressage
> 
> Charlotte Dujardin just scored a truly amazing 93.928% with the stunning Valegro! Well done!! [emoji636]



Yes! It's another Olympic gold for the duo! So, so delighted for them! [emoji206][emoji966][emoji636]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Obsession: Dark desires


----------



## frick&frack

Mayfly285 said:


> Olympics - men's singles tennis finals
> 
> Stayed with the 4 hour match to its conclusion after 1am in the UK.  Hard fought match, exhibiting exceptional play and sportsmanship from both Murray [emoji636] and Del Potro [emoji1033]
> 
> Well done, Andy Murray, on winning your 2nd Olympic gold medal in the Men's Singles! [emoji966][emoji636]


^I watched that whole match too yesterday. Some outstanding tennis going on there (especially considering the unruly crowd). I was thrilled that Murray won another gold! [emoji966][emoji636]




Mayfly285 said:


> Yes! It's another Olympic gold for the duo! So, so delighted for them! [emoji206][emoji966][emoji636]


^watched that too this morning...so beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

News


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of OC


----------



## coconutsboston

Odd Mom Out


----------



## inherforties

11.22.63 I read the book. Even though I can usually forgive changes, for this story, I cannot. I don't know if I'll finish this mini-series or not.


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics 2016 Replay - pole vault.  Thiago Braz da Silva gets new OR!
Fantastic result for the host nation/local athlete and great to see the absolute joy on a little boy's face in the crowd! Moments like these are priceless! [emoji1054]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Hotel


----------



## Pessie

Olympics cycling well done Laura!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Don't be tardy


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics...waiting for gymnastics to start..........


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - beach volleyball


----------



## kellytheshopper

Not really "watching" but my tv is set to the soundscape music channel to relax after a long day!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of NY


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Greenleaf


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Surviving Evil


----------



## UCDChick08

Mickey Mouse Clubhouse with my DD


----------



## coconutsboston

Married At First Sight


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dark Temptations


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Outcast.


----------



## roses5682

Rhythmic gymnastics


----------



## frick&frack

roses5682 said:


> Rhythmic gymnastics



Me too


----------



## clu13

Gold medal soccer match - Brazil v Germany


----------



## ScottyGal

Battlebots


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## coconutsboston

coconutsboston said:


> Married At First Sight



This


----------



## Fillary

I an tv show geek :BBT, Vikings, Castle(finished), Supernatural, Outcast, Sherlok, Suits, Salem etc


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## Erynies

Mr.Robot


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHOA


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Don't Be Tardy


----------



## coconutsboston

MAFS


----------



## Belgian22

The get down on Netflix.


----------



## Pessie

Great British Bake Off


----------



## ooodianaooo

Peaky blinders


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Big fat American gypsy wedding.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

ooodianaooo said:


> Peaky blinders



Such a great show!!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Botched by nature


----------



## frick&frack

Planet earth: life


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pessie said:


> Great British Bake Off



Dying to see this show!!!


----------



## Pessie

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Dying to see this show!!!


Think it's going to be a good series!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Little Women ATL.

Best reality show on tv. lol.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cold case files.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## coconutsboston

Chrisley Knows Best


----------



## UCDChick08

Betrayed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHOA


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of NYC

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CleopatraSelene

Real Housewives of Auckland (NZ)


----------



## coconutsboston

Stranger Things


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## Mayfly285

Agatha Christie's Marple


----------



## cocolv

Project Runway Australia S02 on YouTube


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## rogue1995

The Night of


----------



## Pinkalicious

Little women LA


----------



## needloub

Power onDemand


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Surviving Evil


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ


----------



## coconutsboston

Intervention


----------



## Cindi

Tyrant - Great show


----------



## Arlene619

Snapped


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## OCRibeye

Better Call Saul


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## mari_merry

Australian "Survivor" 
Episode 4 is out yay


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Body Bizarre


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

MAFS


----------



## mari_merry

Married at First Sight Australia


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My big fat American Gypsy wedding.


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wicked Attraction


----------



## frick&frack

US Open


----------



## coconutsboston

RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## mari_merry

Naked and Afraid


----------



## Cherrasaki

Defiance


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad.


----------



## frick&frack

US Open


----------



## Pessie

Strictly


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey [emoji7]


----------



## sharszn

Binge watching season 1 of Quantico heh heh


----------



## tolliv

The Young & The Restless (Soap Opera)


----------



## coconutsboston

UGA VS UNC


----------



## WonderWoman76

Star Wars Rebels with my son.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tolliv

No TV show, but a movie, "The Devil Wears Prada" [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ScottyGal

The Walking Dead

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Arlene619

King of Queens


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Am I the only one watching: The real housewives of Auckland? (New Zealand) It just started last week on Foxtel Arena?


----------



## coconutsboston

Jon Benet Ramsey: inside the mystery


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## cdtracing

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Am I the only one watching: The real housewives of Auckland? (New Zealand) It just started last week on Foxtel Arena?



Never heard of this one.  We don't get it here in the states.


----------



## WonderWoman76

AFV

Sent from my K013 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

90 day fiancé


----------



## coconutsboston

Killing of JonBenet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cold case files


----------



## MKB0925

RH of NJ


----------



## JetSetGo!

Mr Robot, Season One


----------



## frick&frack

The Five on DVR


----------



## Love Of My Life

celebrity jeopardy


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## Buttlerfly

Botched


----------



## coconutsboston

Married at first sight


----------



## Grande Latte

Anything crime and murder. My Crazy Ex. I Told You I Loved You, But I Lied. 

1st season of True Detectives.


----------



## Arlene619

My favorite type of shows! [emoji121][emoji121]
Homicide Detective


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Mayfly285

Never Say Never Again


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched by Nature.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Last Ship.


----------



## Mayfly285

James Bond: The Living Daylights


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN


----------



## yellowbernie

Dateline-Jon Benet Ramsey


----------



## Arlene619

TLC - Dateline : One small dose


----------



## Chubbs1212

Dateline


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The only one watching: The real housewives of Auckland (New Zealand)


----------



## JNH14

College Football game


----------



## buffalogal

Finished binging season 2 of Fargo. So good.


----------



## Arlene619

Just started  watching Queen of the South, so far so good.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Killer Clergy


----------



## JNH14

FOX Special Report with Trey Gowdy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Obsession: Dark desires


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## JNH14

Below Deck


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sopranos


----------



## Chubbs1212

OITNB


----------



## JNH14

Househunters International


----------



## ThriftFabulous

I just got done watching Born This Way. I think it's one of the best, most inspirational, heart wrenching shows on tv right now.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Re - Watching Season 1: Game of Thrones.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## jburgh

At this very moment Star Trek TNG


----------



## Cindi

Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell - great show.


----------



## coconutsboston

Forensic Files


----------



## berrydiva

Cindi said:


> Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell - great show.


Got sucked into this over labor day weekend...it was great!


----------



## berrydiva

Watching Inside the NFL


----------



## Miss CC

Narcos


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

KUWTK


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## cdtracing

Not watching TV at the moment.  I've got music on the stereo & am relaxing with a glass of wine while waiting on DH to get home.


----------



## coconutsboston

Flipping Out


----------



## coconutsboston

cdtracing said:


> Not watching TV at the moment.  I've got music on the stereo & am relaxing with a glass of wine while waiting on DH to get home.


Now that's my kinda night!


----------



## Chubbs1212

Football


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

WWHL reruns, love Andy Cohen, he always makes me laugh.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## coconutsboston

Chrisley knows best


----------



## JNH14

UGA vs. Mizzou football game


----------



## Althea G.

Project Runway


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## JNH14

Red Zone NFL...I'm a female in a male household. [emoji6]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHOA (New Zealand)


----------



## coconutsboston

Drain the Titanic


----------



## Arlene619

NFL Chargers vs Jaguars Go Chargers!!


----------



## yellowbernie

The Emmy's


----------



## Cindi

Ray Donovan season finally - overall it was a good season, not great.


----------



## Chubbs1212

Football


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rob & Chyna


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## JNH14

Tiny House


----------



## coconutsboston

WWHL


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ballers


----------



## ssocialitex

Will be watching the 2nd part of the CBS special on JonBenet tonight.  Very intrigued.  Couldn't watch it last night but got it DVR'd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## kateincali

The Good Place


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (recorded)


----------



## JNH14

World Hockey Cup with Canada vs USA


----------



## JNH14

Dateline on TLC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS


----------



## HandbagDiva354

TransParent


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## frick&frack

On the record


----------



## Cindi

Survivor premier. I can't believe this is season 33. Looks like it's going to be a good one.


----------



## Chubbs1212

Law & Order: SVU


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Orange Is The New Black


----------



## JNH14

Ryan's Wedding part 1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Big Giant Life.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Worst cooks in America


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## JNH14

Dateline on TLC


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad


----------



## JNH14

Notre Dame vs Duke football


----------



## twin-fun

Room To Grow


----------



## JNH14

The First 48-Extreme Kills


----------



## Pinkalicious

60 Days In


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Librarians Season 1.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

NFL, Eagles vs. Steelers game


----------



## Chubbs1212

Nfl


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## twin-fun

CBS Sunday Morning


----------



## JNH14

Bret Baier special report


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Survivor


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## Pinkalicious

The case of jonbenet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Real Housewives of Auckland. New Zealand.


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of Jim's Candles


----------



## JNH14

The debate


----------



## Arlene619

Presidential debate


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^+2


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## JNH14

[emoji115]you're my kind of girl, Frick! Me, too!


----------



## LanaA

Orphan Black


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life


----------



## twin-fun

Judge Judy


----------



## Chubbs1212

Criminal Minds


----------



## twin-fun

Poldark on Masterpiece


----------



## coconutsboston

Chrisley knows best


----------



## WonderWoman76

WWE Smackdown


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Scream Queens


----------



## coconutsboston

This is us


----------



## JNH14

[emoji115]Me, too! I enjoy this show a lot!


----------



## coconutsboston

^^ SAME! I feel like I should stop watching so I can binge one weekend [emoji7]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Just finished binge watching all 3 seasons of Transparent [emoji106]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Newlyweds the First year.


----------



## frick&frack

JNH14 said:


> [emoji115]you're my kind of girl, Frick! Me, too!


 [emoji122][emoji106]

-------

On the record


----------



## frick&frack

twin-fun said:


> Poldark on Masterpiece



Love this show! It almost (but not really) fills the Downton-sized hole in my heart [emoji22][emoji174]


----------



## coconutsboston

Worst Cooks


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## twin-fun

frick&frack said:


> Love this show! It almost (but not really) fills the Downton-sized hole in my heart [emoji22][emoji174]



I agree! But I console myself by knowing he'll take his shirt off on occasion.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

This Is Us


----------



## helenNZ

Gotham
I can't wait for TWD to come back next month and I'm really looking forward to FLASH too


----------



## JNH14

House Hunters International


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## JNH14

The Ryder Cup of golf! Go USA!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HTGAWM


----------



## JNH14

News


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## twin-fun

The Wendy Williams Show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Giant Life.


----------



## JNH14

Megan Kelly on the Kelly File


----------



## coconutsboston

Rookie Blue


----------



## twin-fun

Cook's Counrty


----------



## JNH14

Ryder Cup Golf


----------



## frick&frack

How to train your dragon 2 on FX


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## coconutsboston

UGA vs. Tennessee game.  W.T.F.


----------



## twin-fun

Dateline


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Real Housewives of Auckland. New Zealand.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sunday Night Football


----------



## Arlene619

Same[emoji651]


----------



## Cindi

Designated Survivor


----------



## Chubbs1212

Snf


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rob & Chyna


----------



## JNH14

48 Hours Hard Evidence


----------



## frick&frack

On the record


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## JNH14

Monday Night Football


----------



## roses5682

Black ink Chicago


----------



## Arlene619

Luke Cage on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sex & The City.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Weather underground


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ink Master


----------



## JNH14

Southern Justice


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## JNH14

On the Record


----------



## monksmom

Agatha Raisin


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Luke Cage[emoji177]


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel...non stop


----------



## Cindi

Scorpion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Westward


----------



## JNH14

FOX


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Empire


----------



## CatePNW

Better Things on FX.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news.. storm update


----------



## JNH14

US Men vs Cuba in soccer.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Giant Life.


----------



## JCMB

Narcos


----------



## frick&frack

On the record


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## JNH14

The First Forty Eight


----------



## Belgian22

American horror story


----------



## coconutsboston

Andy Griffith Show


----------



## Yuki85

The first day in may!


----------



## JNH14

Forensic Files


----------



## frick&frack

Talladega nights


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Newlyweds the First year. UK.


----------



## JNH14

The Holiday with Cameron Diaz


----------



## Cindi

Watched the first in a new series called Timeless. It was pretty good.


----------



## twin-fun

Late Show with Stephen Colbert


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

This Is Us ❤️


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHOA . New Zealand.


----------



## coconutsboston

Presidential Debate


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Westworld.


----------



## JNH14

The First 48


----------



## frick&frack

Special report


----------



## twin-fun

Local news


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The way of the West.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Special Report


----------



## coconutsboston

This Is Us


----------



## twin-fun

2 Broke Girls


----------



## tweezer

This Is Us...best new show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNJ


----------



## Chubbs1212

The Mindy Project


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## JNH14

FOX news


----------



## twin-fun

Judge Judy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Outfront


----------



## kateincali

designated survivor


----------



## cdtracing

Gem Shopping Network.  I just bought a pair of Sapphire & diamond earrings!!


----------



## roses5682

Queen Sugar


----------



## JNH14

FOX Outnumbered


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## JNH14

The Proposal


----------



## ScottyGal

RHOOC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## JNH14

frick&frack said:


> The Five



Love most of them except Juan!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm watching  Barrett Jackson Las Vegas!!  I love looking at cars, especially American Muscle car.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Giant Life.


----------



## JNH14

Golf [emoji466]️


----------



## berrydiva

13th on Netflix


----------



## twin-fun

Black_ish_


----------



## La Comtesse

Hannity...with Judge Jeanine Pirro


----------



## JNH14

[emoji115]watching Hannity, too.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Librarians


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 4


----------



## JNH14

Cops


----------



## bagdabaggies

Been watching new season and returning tv shows alike at the moment. Here's some of them:

- 2 Broke girls
- Insecure
- This is Us
- Scropion
- The Flash
- Better Things
- How to get away with murder
- Fresh off the boat
- Younger

Those are the ones I can name on top of my head, also doesn't hurt that I watched all of the new episodes recently as well. Haha.


----------



## La Comtesse

Judge Jeanine

She is the best.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHOA. New Zealand.


----------



## JNH14

Atlanta Vs. Seattle football game


----------



## frick&frack

Hawaii life


----------



## Ceeyahd

WNBA Playoffs, MN Lynx @ LA Sparks


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Westworld


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Secrets and Lies


----------



## JNH14

The First 48


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## JNH14

House Hunters


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Would you believe, Hawaii Five O, taking a break from the news channels.


----------



## Grande Latte

Westworld. Divorce.


----------



## twin-fun

The Durrells on Corfu


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^+1 The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The American West.


----------



## La Comtesse

Below Deck


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^+1 AGAIN, lol. The Five


----------



## frick&frack

The Nightmare Before Christmas on freeform [emoji7][emoji316]


----------



## GhstDreamer

Eyewitness (US version)


----------



## Arlene619

frick&frack said:


> The Nightmare Before Christmas on freeform [emoji7][emoji316]


^^Brings me back to my childhood !!! [emoji4] 

Judge Judy


----------



## frick&frack

Arlene619 said:


> ^^Brings me back to my childhood !!! [emoji4]



It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown is on tonight at 9 [emoji7][emoji316]


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Scream Queens


----------



## JNH14

COPS


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Debate


----------



## Arlene619

Tim Burton's Corpse Bride


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Anthony Bourdain - No Reservations


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## twin-fun

Local news


----------



## JNH14

Local news


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Rush


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Giant life.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Great British Bake off (reruns)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Would I Lie to You?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cold case files.


----------



## JNH14

Untold Stories of the ER


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHOA. New Zealand.


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween wars


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## twin-fun

Indian Summers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Westworld.


----------



## rogue1995

Flea market flip


----------



## twin-fun

Big Bang Theory


----------



## JNH14

Yours, Mine,  or Ours


----------



## Real Authentication

Mistresses


----------



## JNH14

48 Hours


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The American West


----------



## berrydiva

Good Morning Football


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

90 Day Fiance


----------



## JNH14

World Series game 2


----------



## ScottyGal

The Bad Girls Club


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Arrested Development


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Younger


----------



## Pinkalicious

Married at first sight


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Giant life.


----------



## Mayfly285

BT Sport 1 - Live Rugby: Northampton v Gloucester


----------



## JNH14

Dateline NBC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Miami


----------



## junqueprincess

Goliath on amazon/ loving it


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN


----------



## Demi8

The Walking Dead. Even though I'm still having a nervous breakdown from last week's episode.


----------



## Arlene619

Demi8 said:


> The Walking Dead. Even though I'm still having a nervous breakdown from last week's episode.


Me too.. that was probably the worst episode for me,(emotionally) I'm hoping they'll take it easy on us tomorrow lol.


----------



## Demi8

Arlene619 said:


> Me too.. that was probably the worst episode for me,(emotionally) I'm hoping they'll take it easy on us tomorrow lol.



Eeeee, me too!


----------



## JNH14

South Carolina vs Tennessee football-go Cocks!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Great Births Bake Off


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHOA New Zealand.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Project Runway


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween wars


----------



## Chloe_chick999

How bout those Cowboys! [emoji458]


----------



## alaynac

Reliving my childhood with As told by ginger!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Westworld.


----------



## JNH14

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween baking championship


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## JNH14

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sex & The City re-runs. Currently on season 2


----------



## coconutsboston

This Is Us


----------



## JNH14

Below Deck


----------



## twin-fun

News


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Gotham


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## roses5682

Good Girls Revolt


----------



## hyemin1

Arrested Development


----------



## JNH14

World Series


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The American West


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## Mayfly285

Unarmed Black Male


----------



## Cindi

Black Mirror - great series!


----------



## twin-fun

Local morning news


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^+1, The Five


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Crown


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer: Season 2


----------



## coconutsboston

Who Killed Jon Benet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strain: Season 3


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Westworld


----------



## JNH14

House hunters


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

frick&frack said:


> The Five



+1, The Five


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Westworld and Lucifer


----------



## JNH14

RHOC reunion part 1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vampire Diaries: New Season.


----------



## frick&frack

Election coverage


----------



## JNH14

[emoji115]me, too! C'mon Florida!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

frick&frack said:


> Election coverage





JNH14 said:


> [emoji115]me, too! C'mon Florida!!!



Me too! And it's 03:29 here in the UK!
It's currently reading *******: 109 *****: 168 across the tv screen ... [emoji631]
***** has just won Ohio. Interesting voting: white men voted Dem: 30% Rep: 63% with white women voting Dem: 43% Rep: 51%


----------



## Mayfly285

Mayfly285 said:


> Me too! And it's 03:29 here in the UK!
> It's currently reading *******: 109 *****: 168 across the tv screen ... ***** has just won Ohio. [emoji631]



03:44 GMT in the UK
Now *******: 131 *****: 168
******* takes Colorado.


----------



## Mayfly285

Mayfly285 said:


> 03:44 GMT in the UK
> Now *******: 131 *****: 168
> ******* takes Colorado.



04:08 GMT in the UK - I'm off to bed! [emoji42]
Now *******: 190 *****: 187
***** wins North Carolina.


----------



## JNH14

***** 254
******* 209


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story


----------



## hedonista

The Walking Dead


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 8: The Vampire Diaries. Strange? I thought it ended at season 7?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## JNH14

US women's soccer game against Romania


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Natural world.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Strain.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

How to Get Away with Murder


----------



## JNH14

David Blane


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Librarians


----------



## JNH14

60 Minutes


----------



## frick&frack

Westworld


----------



## twin-fun

The Durrells in Corfu


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## JNH14

Island Life


----------



## Arlene619

Walking Dead


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Westworld Episode 7. Wow!  I Knew it!!!   And I suspect some others?


----------



## JNH14

House Hunters Renovation


----------



## rogue1995

Spotless ( Netflix)


----------



## Arlene619

Stranger things


----------



## ScottyGal

Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## hedonista

Orphan Black


----------



## ScottyGal

BBC Breakfast


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Modern Family


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in. Oh my!


----------



## SARM4800

The Art of More


----------



## Minkas

West World


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## boxermom

National Park Service on Smithsonian Channel


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

90 Day Fiancé


----------



## ScottyGal

Bad Girls Club


----------



## twin-fun

The Wendy Williams Show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Miami


----------



## JNH14

Million Dollar LA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strain: Season 3


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## ScottyGal

American Horror Story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vampire Diaries: Season 8. Final season. (So they say?)


----------



## ScottyGal

The Walking Dead


----------



## coconutsboston

Vanderpump rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## roses5682

Marcella


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## frick&frack

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## cocolv

Narcos on Netflix [emoji1075]


----------



## Arlene619

Just finished the walking dead


----------



## sdkitty

American Music Awards....Gigi Hadid hosting?
why?


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Westworld. Wish it was a real Theme park! I would love to go!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five on dvr


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

From Dusk til Dawn: Season 3 (Season 2 was a repeat of season one????)


----------



## frick&frack

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Gossip girl reruns


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Law & Order


----------



## beekmanhill

lovlouisvuitton said:


> 60 Days in.



I watched the first series of 60 Days In and it was just so depressing, I couldn't handle the second series. Did you watch the first series, and if so, is this better or different?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

beekmanhill said:


> I watched the first series of 60 Days In and it was just so depressing, I couldn't handle the second series. Did you watch the first series, and if so, is this better or different?



Filled with drama! Same as season 1. I Like this show, I really enjoy watching all the drama unfold!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer :Season 2


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lucifer on Fox and its so great


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sex & The city: Re - Runs


----------



## frick&frack

NCIS


----------



## coconutsboston

Gossip Girl/Season 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Vampire Diaries: Season 8.


----------



## JNH14

Ohio vs Michigan football


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

From Dusk til Dawn the Series


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey [emoji7]


----------



## .jourdyn.

Reign 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen Mom 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Westworld episode 9. Only one episode left!


----------



## Arlene619

Glitch on Netflix


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Humans


----------



## JNH14

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## JNH14

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Tucker Carlson tonight


----------



## Real Authentication

Frasier


----------



## frick&frack

Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer [emoji319][emoji173]️


----------



## JNH14

Intervention...bleak.


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Southpark


----------



## ophgomez

*Friends*, like always


----------



## Bagaddictny212

Frasier


----------



## diva1029

Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Big Fat Fabulous Life.


----------



## JNH14

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## JNH14

FOX news with Brett Baiar


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

First Dates


----------



## JNH14

House Hunters


----------



## thatsme123

Celia


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strain.


----------



## Arlene619

Just finished glitch. . Really looking forward to the next season.


----------



## JNH14

College Football


----------



## coconutsboston

Below Deck


----------



## JNH14

ACC Championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Exorcist the series.


----------



## uhpharm01

SummerMango said:


> NCIS Los Angeles


What is going on with Miguel Ferrer "Owen Granger" voice this year?  Is he sick?


----------



## JNH14

Shooter with Mark Wahlberg


----------



## lulilu

The Crown on netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The last episode of: Westworld.


----------



## hedonista

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen Mom OG finale


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## JNH14

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## Rouge H

The Crown- Netflix
Can't wait for season 2


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

8 Out of 10 Cats


----------



## coconutsboston

This Is Us


----------



## JNH14

Below Deck season finale


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Frequency - watching on Netflix


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

NCIS


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Gunsmoke


----------



## JNH14

Million Dollar LA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vampire diaries


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Strain


----------



## JNH14

Flip or Flop


----------



## Iluvbags

Lethal Weapon


----------



## loubprincess

Law and Order


----------



## ScottyGal

Can't Pay We'll Take It Away


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fear the walking dead.


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## GhstDreamer

High and Low

Sent from my SM-T560NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Exorcise the series.


----------



## fendifemale

The Life & Crimes of Doris Payne


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## JNH14

Tucker Carlson tonight


----------



## kellytheshopper

Billy on the street [emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 lb Life: Where are they now.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

8 Out of 10 Cats


----------



## frick&frack

Tucker Carlson tonight


----------



## Mayfly285

Britain's Favourite Xmas Songs
Oh my life! Definitely a case of the good, the bad and the downright ugly ... [emoji15]


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## JNH14

To Catch a Smuggler


----------



## hedonista

Vampire Diaries


----------



## shadowplay

Making my way through a couple classics on Netflix: Friends when I need a laugh, and Poirot when I need something to occupy my mind.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Gunsmoke


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

frick&frack said:


> The Five





frick&frack said:


> The Five



Watched The Five on both days, Greg is a hoot!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Younger and Mozart in the Jungle. Binge watching all week long!


----------



## coconutsboston

American housewife


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Can't pay? We'll take it away


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The strain.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Snapped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Watched The Five on both days, Greg is a hoot!!!


^he's the reason that I watch [emoji106]


Pioneer Woman


----------



## uhpharm01

Michelle ***** Farewell to the White House. Oprah Winfrey special.


----------



## hedonista

Nurse Jackie


----------



## TNgypsy

Tucker Carlson


----------



## buffalogal

The Night Manager


----------



## JNH14

House Hunters


----------



## zinacef

Tony Bennett!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## coconutsboston

Gossip Girl


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sopranos


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister wives


----------



## hedonista

Limitless


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## pukasonqo

friday night dinner


----------



## twin-fun

2 Broke Girls


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Can't pay? We'll take it away


----------



## lasvegasann

King of Queens


----------



## JNH14

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Grand Tour, Amazon Prime


----------



## twin-fun

Morning News


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last episode of: 60 Days in.


----------



## twin-fun

The Goldbergs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Grand Tour on Amazon Prime, love it


----------



## frick&frack

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## JNH14

South Carolina bowl game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My big fat fabulous life. NBS! (No body shame!) Go Whitney!


----------



## coconutsboston

Diners Drive Ins & Dives


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Evil Kin


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## JNH14

The Peach Bowl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hard Time


----------



## coconutsboston

Marth & Snoop's Potluck Dinner Party


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## frick&frack

Legends & lies: the patriots


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

24 to Life.


----------



## Mayfly285

Aviva Premiership Rugby Highlights


----------



## mrs moulds

The Rose Bowl, pulling for my USC Trojans! Fight On [emoji111]️


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Fixer Upper


----------



## coconutsboston

Celebrity Apprentice


----------



## JNH14

Tiny Houses


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## Bagaddictny212

Blacklist


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sherlock Season 4 - love Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## coconutsboston

Killer Kids


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## coconutsboston

Top Chef


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

24 to Life


----------



## twin-fun

Roseanne


----------



## frick&frack

NCIS


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Grace and Frankie


----------



## JCMB

The affair


----------



## Chubbs1212

Football


----------



## Pinkalicious

Parenthood


----------



## coconutsboston

Flip or flop


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Exorcist: The series.


----------



## coconutsboston

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sherlock, Season 4


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## gracekelly

Binge watched The Man in the High Castle season 2.  I liked it!


----------



## JNH14

Alabama vs Clemson football game


----------



## coconutsboston

Celebrity apprentice


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GMA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Body Bizarre


----------



## twin-fun

TMZ


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The Five



Me too


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## coconutsboston

This is Us


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Being Mary Jane


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Middle...waiting for This is Us!!


----------



## Arlene619

Blair Witch project


----------



## dexter123

Person of Interest


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

The Golden Girls


----------



## SLI1

Miami vs Golden State


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The last episode of: Lucifer


----------



## lcmiller1s

I just finished The OA and started Game of Thrones. I've watched too many shows over holiday break


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just finished the Crown and now watching Brief Encounters. Both UK series.


----------



## twin-fun

Local news


----------



## Singra

Deutschland 83


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

24 to Life.


----------



## Mayfly285

QI


----------



## JNH14

AMerican Pickers-hubby has it on


----------



## twin-fun

Grimm


----------



## frick&frack

twin-fun said:


> Grimm



It's on again? Changing the channel to Grimm...


----------



## lasvegasann

Cops


----------



## twin-fun

frick&frack said:


> It's on again? Changing the channel to Grimm...


Lol! I have no idea. My husband DVR'ed it so I do not know if it was live.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bizarre Body


----------



## twin-fun

Law & Order SVU


----------



## frick&frack

twin-fun said:


> Lol! I have no idea. My husband DVR'ed it so I do not know if it was live.



Yep, it was on live last night. It was episode 2 of the season. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Esquared72

Twin Peaks


----------



## JNH14

Cops


----------



## Cherrasaki

The Affair


----------



## twin-fun

Roseanne


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## frick&frack

In treatment


----------



## frick&frack

Greg Gutfeld show


----------



## JNH14

Island Life


----------



## twin-fun

The Tonight Show starring Jimmy Fallon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Exorcist


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## jen_sparro

Paranoid


----------



## Miner's wife

Star Trek: Voyager


----------



## mrs moulds

Documentary, Blackfish.


----------



## JNH14

Happening Now


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

From Dusk till Dawn the series


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## rogue1995

Sherlock


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad.


----------



## frick&frack

Special report


----------



## lulilu

Billy Bob Thorton in Goliath (an Amazon series).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Inauguration coverage!


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Inauguration coverage!


same here....who is that woman standing next to *****?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

sdkitty said:


> same here....who is that woman standing next to *****?


Which? What is she wearing


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Which? What is she wearing


it was before he took the stage.  she was young looking with kind of mousy brown hair......


----------



## Chloe_chick999

sdkitty said:


> it was before he took the stage.  she was young looking with kind of mousy brown hair......


Oh, couldn't say,  so many people. Very happy I was able to see this in real time, work was canceled for me today due to weather. [emoji2]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## frick&frack

Inauguration coverage


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Surviving Evil.


----------



## JNH14

War Stories


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wives with Knives


----------



## twin-fun

Fix This Yard


----------



## cafecreme15

Friday Night Lights on Netflix. I think it's very well done and see why it was critically acclaimed during its initial run, but man does that shaky camera format make me dizzy sometimes!


----------



## frick&frack

Kids baking championship


----------



## coconutsboston

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## JNH14

Special Report with Bret Baier


----------



## katran26

Vikings


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## Araepsev

The Blacklist!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Bagaddictny212

Black Sails


----------



## uhpharm01

Scorpion


----------



## coconutsboston

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## JNH14

Hannity


----------



## frick&frack

Diners drive-ins & dives


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The Royals


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Body Bizarre


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## twin-fun

Modern Family reruns


----------



## JNH14

Tucker Carlson


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Indian summers -UK series


----------



## Cherrasaki

The Man in the High Castle


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Final season of the : Vampire Diaries


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## frick&frack

Ancient aliens


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## twin-fun

The Wendy Williams Show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## mrs moulds

Documentary.


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Magicians


----------



## clu13

Beware the Slender man


----------



## coconutsboston

PLL


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## twin-fun

Law & Order


----------



## JNH14

Watter's World


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Surviving Evil


----------



## hedonista

Narcos ~ almost done, need a new show!


----------



## cafecreme15

OJ: Made in America


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Body Bizarre


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The Five



Me too


----------



## twin-fun

Local morning news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vampire diaries Final season.


----------



## beastofthefields

Outlander - A-M-A-Z-I-N-G


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

PLL


----------



## twin-fun

Life In Pieces


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister wives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Surviving Evil.


----------



## twin-fun

Judge Judy


----------



## voltaire

30 for 30


----------



## frick&frack

Kids baking championship


----------



## honisnowy

Real housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## katran26

Victoria on Masterpiece Theatre - love it!


----------



## twin-fun

Secrets of the Six Wives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## JNH14

America's News Headquarters


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## DiorT

Imposters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The Five



Me too


----------



## Danrella

Gossip Girl


----------



## Dawn

The Mick. I wasn't sure if I'd like it but I have a questionable/crass sense of humor so it's pretty funny to me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legion. So far I love it!


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Legion. So far I love it!


^I did too

-------


The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> ^I did too
> 
> -------
> 
> 
> The Five


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Did you like it F&F?

 I don't want to have to wait until next week to watch episode 2???????


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Chewing Gum


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Imposters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians


----------



## luvprada

Six


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## coconutsboston

PLL


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Did you like it F&F?
> 
> I don't want to have to wait until next week to watch episode 2???????


^I know. I had to watch the first once twice. There was so much going on, & it's hard to know what is real. I love it. 

-------

Chopped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 90 Day fiance': Where are they now?


----------



## pbnjam

I have been watching Emerald City and This is Us.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Exorcist


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance' season 4.


----------



## frick&frack

This is us


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legion: Episode 2. I  this series!


----------



## JNH14

FOX news and ***** press conference.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians. I  this series!


----------



## coconutsboston

20/20 on Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Legion: Episode 2. I  this series!





lovlouisvuitton said:


> The Magicians. I  this series!



Me too for both!

-------


Chopped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Taskmaster


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## lulilu

Baskets


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Exorcist


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## luvprada

The Art of More


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Homeland


----------



## katran26

Versailles


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bates Motel: Season 5.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Catching up on Stranger Things.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## rogue1995

This Old House


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology exposed


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Path


----------



## PursePassionLV

Catching up on Chrisley knows best.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legion Episode 3. I so  this series!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVR)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Mary Kills People


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vampire Diaries Final season.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## Chinese Warrior

3P, UK comedy.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians: Season 2 Episode 5.


----------



## lulilu

Sneaky Pete


----------



## frick&frack

Shield


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## coconutsboston

This Is Us


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Call the midwife


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Real Housewives of Sydney, Australia. First episode started last night. And the claws are already out!


----------



## frick&frack

Kids baking championship


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Oscars. Nice little screw up at the end.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The Oscars. Nice little screw up at the end.


unbelievable


----------



## bakeacookie

Long lost family


----------



## Grande Latte

Married at First Sight Australia.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB Life.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## luvprada

Homeland


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Missing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 5: Bates Motel


----------



## Pinkpeony123

The Chew


----------



## frick&frack

NCIS


----------



## Buttlerfly

Legions


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Just A Minute


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology exposed


----------



## rogue1995

The Fall


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Path


----------



## luvprada

Taboo


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legion Episode 4. So  this series!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians: Season 2 Episode 6.  Wow!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoS (Sydney, Australia)


----------



## bakeacookie

Who do you think you are?


----------



## cafecreme15

Bravo's Imposters and HBO's Big Little Lies


----------



## coconutsboston

PLL


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB Life.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

SHIELD


----------



## zinacef

FUED


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bates Motel: Season 5 episode 3.


----------



## AmandaK

The hubby and I are finally catching up on the Marvel Netflix stuff. Just finished Jessica Jones and moving on to Luke Cage.


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## JNH14

The Five-Bob was out of control yesterday...he'd better be careful or he's going to have another heart attack.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five, lol.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Inside No. 9


----------



## loves

Wentworth


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology exposed


----------



## mmkhoury

Vanderpump rules


----------



## frick&frack

JNH14 said:


> The Five-Bob was out of control yesterday...he'd better be careful or he's going to have another heart attack.


^Thinking the same thing again today...

The Five


----------



## Buttlerfly

The Magicians


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## JNH14

Cupcake Wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legion: Episode 5. OMG! I  this series! What am I going to do when season 1 ends?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five - Facebook Friday!


----------



## MKB0925

Modern family


----------



## luvprada

Six


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians: Season 2 episode 7. I so  this series!


----------



## frick&frack

Jessica Jones


----------



## SMURTY

Big bang theory


----------



## Belgian22

American crime


----------



## luvprada

Blacklist redemption


----------



## roses5682

Reign


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoS (Sydney, Australia)


----------



## JNH14

America's News Hesdquarters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 90 fiance': Where are they now?


----------



## lulilu

Baskets


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Homeland


----------



## luvprada

American Crime


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bates Motel: Season 5.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## coconutsboston

Big fat fabulous life


----------



## luvprada

Shades of Blue


----------



## frick&frack

Stranger things


----------



## luvprada

Hand of God an Amazon original


----------



## Mimi_09

The Office


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology exposed


----------



## frick&frack

Stranger things


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The Five



Me to...DVRed


----------



## Arlene619

Bates Motel, love it


----------



## Mimi_09

Person of Interest


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legion: Episode 6. OMG! I  this series! This episode was weird?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Time: The Kalif Browder story


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Travelers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians: Season 2 episode 8. I so  this series! Oh my! Alice? What are you doing?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Catch


----------



## zoeposts

Scandal


----------



## JNH14

Caribbean Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoS (Sydney, Australia) Crikey! These women are crazy!  Who throws away (into the water!) another person's Shawl? Just because they didn't like it!  And someone you just met?


----------



## frick&frack

Gorsuch nomination hearing


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Feud


----------



## luvprada

American Crime


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bates Motel: Season 5. Norman is so so


----------



## coconutsboston

Z


----------



## frick&frack

O'Reilly Factor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology exposed


----------



## frick&frack

Switching back & forth between the Gorsuch confirmation hearing & the news coverage on the London terror attack


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five upstairs with the Gosuch Hearing on downstairs lol


----------



## luvprada

Taken


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legion: Episode 7. OMG! I  this series! At least this episode had some mind bending twists.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Running Man


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vampire Diaries: The final season.


----------



## coconutsboston

Don't be tardy for the wedding


----------



## Bagaddictny212

Hawaii 5-0 2010


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians: Season 2 episode 9. I so  this series! Only one episode left!


----------



## _Clancy_

Newton's Law. Loving it.


----------



## JNH14

NCAA basketball


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoS (Sydney, Australia) Crikey! These women are crazy!  OMG! The 'F Bombs' were going off! The _nastiest _women!!   And some of the talk!!! Make's sailors talk look like compliments!


----------



## frick&frack

Dave Chappelle


----------



## coconutsboston

This is us


----------



## coconutsboston

Sweet Home Oklahoma


----------



## JNH14

House Hunters


----------



## coconutsboston

Snoop & Martha's Potluck Dinner Party


----------



## JNH14

The First Forty-Eight


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The Five



Me too [emoji106]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bates Motel: Season 5.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Z: The Beginning  of Everything


----------



## Mimi_09

Legends


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology exposed


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Path


----------



## luvprada

Taken


----------



## rogue1995

Home town


----------



## Mimi_09

The Walking Dead


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legion: Episode 8. OMG! I  this series! It's Finished! That was the final episode!  Season 2 in 2018????? 

*@frick&frack *

Did you watch episode 8? That's the last episode? Wait until AFTER the credits have passed & it gives you a final twist at the end! So wait until all the credits have finished & it tells you also that was the last episode.  Have to wait until next year???? ARG!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Legion: Episode 8. OMG! I  this series! It's Finished! That was the final episode!  Season 2 in 2018?????
> 
> *@frick&frack *
> 
> Did you watch episode 8? That's the last episode? Wait until AFTER the credits have passed & it gives you a final twist at the end! So wait until all the credits have finished & it tells you also that was the last episode.  Have to wait until next year???? ARG!!!!



I LOVE this show too. I loved that twist at the end (although I knew it got Oliver anyway). I waited for a preview last night of next week's episode, but there was none. I just checked my cable menu & googled, & I have bad news. There were only 8 episodes. That's it for this year [emoji30]

However, looks like there will be 2 more episodes of The Magicians. I could watch Margot & Elliot ALL. DAY. LONG. 

I've been wondering: do these shows come on TV in Oz? Or do you watch online?

If you have Netflix, there are a lot of good shows to watch there. We have a Netflix thread on tPF that has a lot of good reviews & recommendations.
Netflix - What are you watching? https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Netflix---What-are-you-watching?.669931/


----------



## Mimi_09

The Office


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> I LOVE this show too. I loved that twist at the end (although I knew it got Oliver anyway). I waited for a preview last night of next week's episode, but there was none. I just checked my cable menu & googled, & I have bad news. There were only 8 episodes. That's it for this year [emoji30]
> 
> However, looks like there will be 2 more episodes of The Magicians. I could watch Margot & Elliot ALL. DAY. LONG.
> 
> I've been wondering: do these shows come on TV in Oz? Or do you watch online?
> 
> If you have Netflix, there are a lot of good shows to watch there. We have a Netflix thread on tPF that has a lot of good reviews & recommendations.
> Netflix - What are you watching? https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Netflix---What-are-you-watching?.669931/



Wait, what? Did you see the ending AFTER the credits? Something happens to David at the end? Did you see that part? I fast forwarded past the credits & there is another ending in the show? And that is when they tell you that was the last episode?


Here in Australia you have to have pay TV, mine is Foxtel IQ? So I get all the new shows (series) & movies (the same day they are released on DVD) at the same time they are aired in the USA.

If you don't have pay TV here in OZ, you are so out of luck!   You could be waiting over a year for some of these shows to air on regular TV - THAT's if they will even air them to start with.  My Foxtel IQ! Beacuse it's IQ I get all my favorite shows recorded for me & I can fast forward ALL the ads in between!  So I don't get to watch any ads! What a shame! 

Wasn't the last episode of the The Magicians hilarious!   My, my Margot you naughty girl!  Between the Fairies & the Sloth & what comes out of Margot's mouth has me in stitches!   It's on tonight, so I can't wait to watch it!


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Wait, what? Did you see the ending AFTER the credits? Something happens to David at the end? Did you see that part? I fast forwarded past the credits & there is another ending in the show? And that is when they tell you that was the last episode?
> 
> 
> Here in Australia you have to have pay TV, mine is Foxtel IQ? So I get all the new shows (series) & movies (the same day they are released on DVD) at the same time they are aired in the USA.
> 
> If you don't have pay TV here in OZ, you are so out of luck!   You could be waiting over a year for some of these shows to air on regular TV - THAT's if they will even air them to start with.  My Foxtel IQ! Beacuse it's IQ I get all my favorite shows recorded for me & I can fast forward ALL the ads in between!  So I don't get to watch any ads! What a shame!
> 
> Wasn't the last episode of the The Magicians hilarious!   My, my Margot you naughty girl!  Between the Fairies & the Sloth & what comes out of Margot's mouth has me in stitches!   It's on tonight, so I can't wait to watch it!



The extra scene I saw at the end of Legion (when I was waiting for a preview of the next episode which never happened because there is no next episode this season) was Olivier driving away in the car with the "girl" who used to be very close "mentally" with David (trying not to give too much away for anyone who hasn't watched). They didn't say it was the last episode. On my cable TV menu (paid TV service), you can get info about the show & episodes. There were no more episodes listed beyond what aired this week. Then I googled to be sure. Eight episodes in season 1, & episode 8 aired this past Wednesday March 29. 

Here Legion & Magicians are both on Wednesday night. 

I love Margot & Elliot: their relationship, their sass, their selfishness. They're hilarious. I did think they were even funnier in season 1 though. Magicians has 12 episodes in season 2. Episode 10 aired this past Wednesday March 29.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> The extra scene I saw at the end of Legion (when I was waiting for a preview of the next episode which never happened because there is no next episode this season) was Olivier driving away in the car with the "girl" who used to be very close "mentally" with David (trying not to give too much away for anyone who hasn't watched). They didn't say it was the last episode. On my cable TV menu, you can get info about the show & episodes. There were no more episodes listed beyond what aired this week. Then I googled to be sure. Eight episodes in season 1, & episode 8 aired this past Wednesday March 29.
> 
> Here Legion & Magicians are both on Wednesday night.
> 
> I love Margot & Elliot: their relationship, their sass, their selfishness. They're hilarious. I did think they were even funnier in season 1 though. Magicians has 12 episodes in season 2. Episode 10 aired this past Wednesday March 29.



There is an extra scene at the end of Legion? AFTER the ALL the credits have passed? I still have it recorded on my IQ? There is a scene where David is standing on the balcony with Sydney & he is telling her where Oliver is heading (South?). Then a round droid ball (about the size of a basketball?) comes up to him, scans him & he gets imprisoned in the droid ball & taken away to division 3? And then they say that was the final episode? 

*So you didn't see any of that above? ^^ How strange?*


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> There is an extra scene at the end of Legion? AFTER the ALL the credits have passed? I still have it recorded on my IQ? There is a scene where David is standing on the balcony with Sydney & he is telling her where Oliver is heading (South?). Then a round droid ball (about the size of a basketball?) comes up to him, scans him & he gets imprisoned in the droid ball & taken away to division 3? And then they say that was the final episode?
> 
> *So you didn't see any of that above? ^^ How strange?*



Yes, I saw that scene on the deck with David. There's also a scene with Oliver driving away. I can't remember which was the last scene (I was working and watching TV). Maybe David on the balcony was the final scene because he psychically knew that Oliver was heading South (I didn't remember that part until you said it above). 

Normally every week after the credits they have a preview of the next week's episode. This week Legion did not for the first time which is what lead me to think that it was the season finale. Instead they had that extra scene. 

They didn't say on the show that it was the season ending episode, I discovered that after researching.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> Yes, I saw that scene on the deck with David. There's also a scene with Oliver driving away. I can't remember which was the last scene (I was working and watching TV). Maybe it was David on the balcony because he psychically knew that Oliver was heading South.
> 
> Normally every week after the credits they have a preview of the next week's episode. This week Legion did not for the first time which is what lead me to think that it was the season finale. Instead they had that extra scene.
> 
> They didn't say on the show that it was the season ending episode, I discovered that after researching.



Maybe you need to move to Australia & get Foxtel IQ?    Love, love, love my Foxtel! 

And "American Horror Story - Roanoke" Set to start on the 12th April!  Outcast Season 2 starts next week (would have to check the exact date?)

For anyone who is still watching *Legion, just SKIP past my posts!*  I didn't want to give too much away?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Good Times


----------



## JNH14

NCAA Women's basketball tournament


----------



## luvprada

Criminal minds


----------



## Caz71

Real Housewives of Sydney. Athena x apparently she is 100pct nutter! The Melbourne is better. These Syd girls make me cringe


----------



## Caz71

The Walking Dead


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians: Season 2 episode 10. I so  this series! Final episode!  Not on again until next year????


----------



## JNH14

Golf


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoS (Sydney, Australia) OMG! These women!


----------



## frick&frack

Artist's Den: Adele


----------



## GhstDreamer

Vice season 5


----------



## BagOuttaHell

After Camelot.


----------



## Mimi_09

The Walking Dead


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 90 Day fiancé: Where are they now.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Mimi_09

Frequency


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bates Motel: Season 5.


----------



## Chloe2011

I can't wait to see season 5. Very well written show!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## Pmrbfay

Russian Yeti: the killer lives. Very creepy. Eeek!


----------



## Mimi_09

The Walking Dead: Season 7: Episode 16: The First Day of the Rest of Your Life - Negan still alive


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## cdtracing

Gem Shopping Network...checking out the deals!


----------



## Mimi_09

Frequency


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five


----------



## ChangeMe

2 broke girls, New girl, Black Mirror, Outcast,


----------



## coconutsboston

The Feud: Bette & Joan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight


----------



## Mimi_09

Frequency


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Five, as usual


----------



## frick&frack

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The Five, as usual



Me too [emoji106]


----------



## Mimi_09

Crossing Lines


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Fear Thy Neighbor


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians: Season 2 episode 11. I so  this series! Lol!    The Dragon!   Then take a ticket?   I kept on rewinding backwards to the start!   I don't want to give too much away to other Members who might not have seen this episode!  Um..Rats????


----------



## luvprada

Designated Survivor


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of BH


----------



## JNH14

MLS Soccer


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Local news


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoS (Sydney, Australia) OMG!  These women are the worst by far from any of the Australian series: "The real housewives of?"


----------



## sr1856

a ring by spring, hallmark


----------



## coconutsboston

Casey Anthony: American Murder


----------



## rogue1995

Homeland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Outcast Season 2.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## JNH14

Antique Roadshow


----------



## rogue1995

Bosch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bates Motel: Season 5.


----------



## clu13

Girls


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Walking Dead


----------



## coconutsboston

The Feud


----------



## coconutsboston

Rhobh


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The story of God - With Morgan Freeman! I absolutely  it! It's a "Must Watch" series!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## Mimi_09

The Night Shift


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians: Season 2 episode 12. I so  this series! That was the last episode!  Not on again until next year!!


----------



## coconutsboston

The Vet Life


----------



## coconutsboston

Hollywood Darlings


----------



## Mimi_09

The Office


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoS (Sydney, Australia) OMG!  These women are the worst by far from any of the Australian series: "The real housewives of?"  Lets just throw champagne on everyone instead of drinking it!  Talk about potty mouths!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: My 600 LB Life.


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## Mimi_09

The Night Shift


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Judge Mathis


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Feud


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Outcast


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Leftovers


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH reunion 2


----------



## Mimi_09

The Night Shift: Best Laid Plans


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: My 600 LB Life.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of BH


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The story of God - With Morgan Freeman! I absolutely  it! It's a "Must Watch" series!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Taskmaster


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Roanoke


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> The Five



@frick&frack  Have you watched episode 13 yet? 

The Magicians has 13 episode's in Season 2? I am watching the last episode tonight as it air's on Saturday night here? Cannot wait!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five

-------


lovlouisvuitton said:


> @frick&frack  Have you watched episode 13 yet?
> 
> The Magicians has 13 episode's in Season 2? I am watching the last episode tonight as it air's on Saturday night here? Cannot wait!


^yes, watched it Wednesday (it's Friday now). It's FABULOUS! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> The Five
> 
> -------
> 
> ^yes, watched it Wednesday (it's Friday now). It's FABULOUS! You won't be disappointed.



I am hoping for some fairy fun! And what Margo does & says!  

Does Julia always look so miserable EVEN when she lost her shade? She just looks so unhappy all the time?  I don't know *IF* it's just the part she plays or she is like that IRL?


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I am hoping for some fairy fun! And what Margot does & says!
> 
> Does Julia always look so miserable EVEN when she lost her shade? She just looks so unhappy all the time?  I don't know *IF* it's just the part she plays or she is like that IRL?



You won't be disappointed, trust me. 

I feel that Julia is unhappy all the time because she didn't get into the school & all of her bad decisions since then.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> You won't be disappointed, trust me.
> 
> I feel that Julia is unhappy all the time because she didn't get into the school & all of her bad decisions since then.



She did get in 39 times? Remember the Time loop? That changed her outcome. I don't know, too me she just looks so unhappy? I wonder if "Puff the Dragon" that's what Eliot called it! lol!  Will make an appearance. I would love to see it more in some episode's! 

ARG!! Should have been MARGO not Margot! Love the EDIT option! Dang!  My long finger nails & typing!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Hap and Leonard


----------



## rogue1995

Bosch


----------



## Dawn

Sense8 on Netflix


----------



## needloub

Iron Chef Gauntlet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Magicians: Season 2 episode 13. I so  this series! That was the last episode!  Not on again until next year!!  Loved it! Oh Margo!  lol!


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## Myluvmaya

Lifetime movies
I end up yelling at the tv because the main characters are so dumb


----------



## uhpharm01

48 hours


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoS (Sydney, Australia) OMG!  These women are the worst by far from any of the Australian series: "The real housewives of?"  Talk about potty mouths!


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey [emoji173]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Watching Washington Capitals beat the Toronto Maple Leafs! Whoop hoooo go caps!


----------



## rogue1995

White princess


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Outcast


----------



## frick&frack

Your world


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bates Motel 

(Marathon)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 5: Bates Motel


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN news


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## Love Of My Life

Downton Abbey marathon


----------



## coconutsboston

Tabatha's Salon Takeover


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season of: 60 Days in. Lol!  One participant has already opted out? And he only made it through to the briefing?!?!?   It scared the living daylights out of him!?!?


----------



## frick&frack

NCIS


----------



## frick&frack

Special Report


----------



## Pmrbfay

Nat Geo's Genius


----------



## BelleLondon

Big Little Lies - I loved it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Roanoke


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## clu13

The NFL draft


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight


----------



## baggirl37

The hundred


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern charm season 1


----------



## frick&frack

Harry Potter 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Outcast


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lifetime movie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoS (Sydney, Australia) OMG!  These women are the worst by far from any of the Australian series: "The real housewives of?"  Talk about potty mouths!  Throwing drinks on each other & throwing napkins at each other!   Do you really need to use the "C" word so much? Disgusting!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: 90 Day fiancé


----------



## frick&frack

News Specialists


----------



## Mimi_09

The Office


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The last episode & season of: Bates Motel


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-lb Life


----------



## frick&frack

NCIS


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Orange is the New Black


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 6


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight.


----------



## coconutsboston

The Feud


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Borgias


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Fear Thy Neighbor


----------



## cafecreme15

Handmaids Tale


----------



## sr1856

blue bloods


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight. US.


----------



## sr1856

kentucky derby


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 4


----------



## sr1856

white collar marathon


----------



## Mimi_09

The Office: season 6


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoS (Sydney, Australia) OMG!  These women are the worst by far from any of the Australian series: "The real housewives of?"  Talk about potty mouths!  Pushing each other, throwing drinks & anything else they can find at each other!    Last episode last night!


----------



## Love Of My Life

60 Minutes


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Homeland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## Love Of My Life

Diana her last 100 days


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: My 600-lb Life


----------



## frick&frack

Special Report


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Prada_Princess

Line of Duty - absolutely fantastic


----------



## sr1856

arrow


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Roanoke  I  this series!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight.


----------



## Sirentian

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Married at first sight.



I saw the first season of this! So addictive and great premise! Loved Doug and Jamie. How's the current season?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sirentian said:


> I saw the first season of this! So addictive and great premise! Loved Doug and Jamie. How's the current season?



I am watching both seasons! Driving me crazy!  I have a feeling some couples will divorce? At least that's what I am seeing on one of the seasons.  Two couple's can't even even hold hands? Or even stand to be touched by their husband?  Crazy, just crazy.


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## MKB0925

Say yes to the dress


----------



## Monsieur Candie

The Handmaid's Tale 
Colony
Outcast
Prison Break


----------



## HandbagDiva354

This Is Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight


----------



## wee drop o bush

EuroVision


----------



## frick&frack

Blue bloods


----------



## egak

Real Housewives of Sydney Reunion. Only watched a few episodes and it didn't do anything for me.


----------



## cafecreme15

13 Reasons Why


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## Rouge H

Anne with a E on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Outcast


----------



## jkss

Gossip Girl


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-lb Life.


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## Scully Piper

NCIS re-runs


----------



## frick&frack

The white queen


----------



## cafecreme15

About to start Grace and Frankie on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: 60 Days in.


----------



## ChangeMe

I started watching *The Handmaid's Tale *tv show, it's awesome


----------



## luvprada

Designated survivor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Roanoke


----------



## luvprada

Black list


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## cocolv

The original Law & Order


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## TNgypsy

Fox News & MSNBC


----------



## coconutsboston

Pretty Little Liars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 90 Day fiance'


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Outcast.


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## coconutsboston

PLL


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Vampire diaries Final season.


----------



## chaneljewel

Billions...actually watching it from Netflix as it's already in season 2. Like it so far.


----------



## PursePassionLV

House hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 60 Days in.


----------



## Flip88

Line of Duty. Bbc. It is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## coconutsboston

Dirty Dancing remake


----------



## sdkitty

coconutsboston said:


> Dirty Dancing remake


worth watching?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Brandless

sdkitty said:


> worth watching?



I tried watching it too. DH and my reaction: "No, no, no! Why?"


----------



## sdkitty

Brandless said:


> I tried watching it too. DH and my reaction: "No, no, no! Why?"


reviews were bad....I didn't bother


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Apple tree yard, a UK mini series based on a best selling book. Dark thriller, oh so good. Emily Watson is the female lead, remember her?


----------



## edollasign

Anne with an E


----------



## coconutsboston

sdkitty said:


> worth watching?


No. It was SO so bad.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight!


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## sdkitty

Julia Roberts on Running Wild.  Can't believe she's walking tightropes across mountain gulfs, eating a goat's head....little or no makeup on.


----------



## chaneljewel

sdkitty said:


> worth watching?


Not really.  Was disappointed in the dancing and the acting was rather pitiful. At one point both DH and I said the entire show was just cheesy.  It was just a hot mess!!


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Roanoke: The next chapter


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Second Wives club.


----------



## sr1856

blacklist, mr kaplan(conclusion)


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## sr1856

cnn@reliablesources


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

#Killerpost

I am so glad I don't do ANY social media! This series is crazy! This series is about what happens when you post on SM sites!


----------



## frick&frack

Island life


----------



## sr1856

the great fire, gpb


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight: Where are they now?


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bloodline


----------



## MarvelGirl

Still Star Crossed. It was really fantastic! Shonda has done it again, it seems. I love these types of shows though...the costumes, everything. Excited to see how it progresses throughout the season. Yay!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium


----------



## TNgypsy

The Fox News Specialists


----------



## frick&frack

TNgypsy said:


> The Fox News Specialists



Me too


----------



## frick&frack

@lovlouisvuitton

I'm watching a program about the Great Barrier Reef on the Animal Planet channel [emoji106]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> @lovlouisvuitton
> 
> I'm watching a program about the Great Barrier Reef on the Animal Planet channel [emoji106]



@frick&frack   Woohoo!  I have been there & also swam there! Well, actually Dived & Snorkeled there! It's breathtaking!  Even played with & patted an Eel & a Shark! 

It is a *MUST DO *on any Bucket list!


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> @frick&frack   Woohoo!  I have been there & also swam there! Well, actually Dived & Snorkeled there! It's breathtaking!  Even played with & patted an Eel & a Shark!
> 
> It is a *MUST DO *on any Bucket list!



I KNEW you would have visited! It's amazing. It's been on my bucket list for a long time. I've got to get to  Oz some day.

Edited to add (ETA): Just saw a lemon shark, black tip Reef shark, & the shark that can "crawl" across the top of the coral when the tide is low. Just googled; it's an Epaulette shark. http://www.sharks.org/species/epaulette-shark


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> I KNEW you would have visited! It's amazing. It's been on my bucket list for a long time. I've got to get to  Oz some day.
> 
> Just saw a lemon shark, black tip Reef shark, & the shark that can "crawl" across the top of the coral when the tide is low. Just googled; it's an Epaulette shark. http://www.sharks.org/species/epaulette-shark



You need to see a Great white shark up close!  Terrifying & Amazing at the same time!  

Well *IF* & when you come to Oz, I will show you our Aussie favorite meals & you can show me or make a Loaded Hot Dog American style!


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> You need to see a Great white shark up close!  Terrifying & Amazing at the same time!
> 
> Well *IF* & when you come to Oz, I will show you our Aussie favorite meals & you can show me or make a Loaded Hot Dog American style!



Ummm...I'm scared of Great Whites. TV is too close for me...hehe. We've had a few here the last couple of years. No bueno [emoji15][emoji43]

Yes! I forgot you're a hot dog lover too. We could have a hot dog palooza. Hahahaha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

ETA: stingray & hammerhead shark on now. Uh oh.

ETA2: I'm not fond of the eating scenes in nature [emoji22]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

frick&frack said:


> Ummm...I'm scared of Great Whites. TV is too close for me...hehe. We've had a few here the last couple of years. No bueno [emoji15][emoji43]
> 
> Yes! I forgot you're a hot dog lover too. We could have a hot dog palooza. Hahahaha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Is a little love bite from a Great white shark so bad?  

Hot dog palooza sounds like a plan!   We have crap ones here! The only good ones are the ones I make with everything!

*ETA:* I know what you are doing? And I deeply sincerely from the bottom of my heart thank you for it!   You are ONE in a million Honey! God Bless you! 

Yikes! I have to sign off now!


----------



## sr1856

genius


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

Your World


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Santa Clarita Diet


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Outcast season 2.


----------



## frick&frack

Your world


----------



## roses5682

[emoji536]  of  [emoji453]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Roanoke: The next chapter


----------



## frick&frack

The news about another terror attack in London [emoji22][emoji35][emoji636][emoji173]️


----------



## coconutsboston

Vet Life


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The attack in our mother country!


----------



## sr1856

american pickers


----------



## frick&frack

Beach hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 day fiance'


----------



## coconutsboston

Marriage Boot Camp: Reality Stars


----------



## sr1856

jeopardy


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Outcast season 2.


----------



## frick&frack

NCIS


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Big Brother UK


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Roanoke: The next chapter


----------



## shadowplay

Father Brown


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Path


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The Durrells - season 2


----------



## cafecreme15

Going to start the new season of Orange Is the New Black soon!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Married at first sight.


----------



## ScottyGal

Orange is the new black


----------



## JCMB

House of cards


----------



## MKB0925

The Second Wives Club


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Second wives club


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Fear Thy Neighbor


----------



## Caz71

Dvds of The Office Us


----------



## coconutsboston

PLL


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Big Brother UK


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## MKB0925

House Hunters


----------



## cocolv

Naked & Afraid XL


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Outcast


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## JNH14

The First 48


----------



## prof ash

Yayy So You Think You Can Dance is Back tonight!! Currently watching!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium.


----------



## frick&frack

Special Report


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## Merbgu

Pretty Little Liars
I like it. I've been watching. In addition, there was a new series yesterday.


----------



## cilantro

grace & frankie


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## cilantro

queen of the south


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Roanoke: The next chapter


----------



## frick&frack

The GOP-Dem congressional charity baseball game [emoji461]️[emoji631]


----------



## rogue1995

Iron fist


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight.


----------



## mcqueenlife

I just finished orange is the new black, house of cards, and handmaids tale! Now i'm re-watching Smallville, Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt, and Game of Thrones.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY


----------



## coconutsboston

Dynasty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## imgg

The Feud


----------



## frick&frack

Beach hunters


----------



## luvprada

Bosch


----------



## GhstDreamer

600 lb Journey


----------



## ScottyGal

The Real Housewives of Potomac


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Second wives club


----------



## frick&frack

Kids BBQ championship


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight.


----------



## frick&frack

Special Report


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Ackley Bridge


----------



## Pinkpeony123

Inside Edition


----------



## frick&frack

Agents of shield


----------



## Rikireads

House of Cards


----------



## Pinkpeony123

Power


----------



## Scully Piper

13 Reasons Why


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Second wives club.


----------



## ScottyGal

RHONY


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Loch


----------



## coconutsboston

Downward dog


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Mist, new series!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Roanoke:


----------



## cilantro

dynasty


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive ins, & dives


----------



## Chloe_chick999

20/20 special on Otto Warmbier, heartbreaking.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive ins, & dives


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

RuPaul's Drag Race


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight: 6 Months later?


----------



## frick&frack

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight: 6 Months later? Part 2. WOW!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Housewives of Potomac and Genuis (on DVR of course - lol)


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen Mom


----------



## coconutsboston

WWHL


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 lb life.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## cocolv

Big Brother 19


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Second wives club.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## ccbaggirl89

big brother! we need a forum for it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

24 To Life.


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister wives


----------



## frick&frack

Battleship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

16 Kids & Counting - UK


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Battleship



This again...


----------



## uhpharm01

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Would you believe, Hawaii Five O, taking a break from the news channels.



Sad news two Cast mates are leaving Hawaii Five-0. I'm going to miss these two actors from this show. 
*Grace Park, Daniel Dae Kim Exit ‘Hawaii Five-0’ After 7 Seasons*
https://www.yahoo.com/news/grace-park-daniel-dae-kim-062258374.html


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## pixiegeldof

Just binge watched all of Younger on Hulu (in time for the season 4 premiere!) and loved it


----------



## coconutsboston

Teen Mom OG


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## zoethecat

Just started season 4 of The Shield!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Latest season of Younger
Gyspy season 1 starring Naomi Watts. I am hooked


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 lb Life. Oh my! 850+ lb's?!?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

Wimbledon - second round


----------



## justwatchin

Animal Kingdom


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight: The first year.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Maury


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## luvprada

Shetland


----------



## Cogmarks

Le Tour de France


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

24 To Life.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Little Women LA


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Virginian


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters renovation


----------



## ScottyGal

L&HH Hollywood


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Court Justice: Sydney


----------



## frick&frack

Beach hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance'


----------



## frick&frack

NCIS


----------



## Kayla Bee Love

Claws on TNT! Best show and story lines.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The View


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## yellowbernie

Golden Girls


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## coconutsboston

Gardens of the Night


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

24 To Life.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Cheaters


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Court Justice: Sydney


----------



## frick&frack

GoT season 6


----------



## ScottyGal

Shahs of Sunset


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 7: Game of Thrones! (New season just aired! )


----------



## ScottyGal

Americas Toughest Prisons


----------



## cocolv

Fauda on Netflix


----------



## flyygal

Nikita on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Pmrbfay

Working our way thru recordings of "Salvation," "Something Between," and the "Housewives of OC."


----------



## Monsieur Candie

The Strain :  Final season 4


----------



## frick&frack

Game of Thrones


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## coconutsboston

Girlfriends Guide to Divorce


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

24 To Life.


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive ins, & dives


----------



## Rikireads

^ Same....Triple D!


----------



## Infinity8

Law and Order
SVU


----------



## cocolv

Ozark on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight


----------



## Rikireads

Cash Cab


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## MKB0925

Skin Fit


----------



## Rikireads

Dream Cruises


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 7 Game of Thrones: Episode 2


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 7 Game of Thrones: Episode 2



Me too!


----------



## Rikireads

American Greed


----------



## ScottyGal

RH of OC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 lb Life


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Veep


----------



## ScottyGal

Love & Hip Hop: Hollywood


----------



## Singra

The Durrells


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Binge watching Dynasty


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Rikireads

House Hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

24 To Life.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Caz71

The Bachelor Aus luv Matty J


----------



## cafecreme15

Odd Mom Out


----------



## Singra

Utopia


----------



## luvprada

The Tunnel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight


----------



## justwatchin

Arrested Development


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Little Women LA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Court Justice: Sydney


----------



## frick&frack

Battleship on FX


----------



## Pinkalicious

Shahs of sunset


----------



## coniglietta

GoT


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 7 episode 3: Game of Thrones!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Married at first sight


----------



## frick&frack

GoT S1E2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## frick&frack

GoT S2E6


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

24 To Life. Wow!


----------



## kalahai

Jeopardy


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight.


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dynasty


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Court Justice: Sydney


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 7 episode 4: Game of Thrones!!


----------



## frick&frack

Game of Thrones S4E6


----------



## juneping

just finished THE TUNNEL S2...
has anyone watched it?? it's a fantastic show.


----------



## cafecreme15

Now on hour 5 of murder mysteries on Discovery ID. Love rainy, lazy days!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Just finished Friends from College, hilarious!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life.


----------



## Yuki85

Rupauls drag race [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

Game of Thrones S5E3


----------



## TraGiv

General Hospital


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## mrs moulds

Some crap ' Sniper ' with the husband. Garbage [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister wives


----------



## coconutsboston

Handmaid's Tale


----------



## luvprada

Bold and Beautiful


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

24 To Life.


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight.


----------



## frick&frack

Beach hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Court Justice: Sydney


----------



## frick&frack

GoT S7E4


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 7 episode 5: Game of Thrones!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life.


----------



## frick&frack

NCIS


----------



## cafecreme15

Call the midwife


----------



## luvprada

Deep water


----------



## smittykitty306

Bobs Burgers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched.


----------



## Sferics

New blood. 
It's not about vampires but a nice and cool buddy-cop-serie set in London.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight.


----------



## cafecreme15

Friends from College on Netflix - not good


----------



## frick&frack

The Avengers on FX


----------



## rogue1995

Marvel Defenders


----------



## roses5682

Sinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Virtually Lovers


----------



## luvprada

Somewhere Between


----------



## TNgypsy

Watters' World


----------



## kandicenicole

Bridesmaids


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Court Justice: Sydney


----------



## frick&frack

GoT S7E2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Game of Thrones season 7 episode 6.


----------



## cafecreme15

Call the midwife


----------



## frick&frack

Marvel's SHIELD


----------



## Singra

Apple Tree Yard


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB Life.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## TNgypsy

Special Report with Bret Baier


----------



## frick&frack

TNgypsy said:


> Special Report with Bret Baier



Me too


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## TNgypsy

The Fox News Specialists


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Court Justice: Sydney


----------



## frick&frack

Downton Abbey


----------



## cafecreme15

Law & Order SVU


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Girlfriend's guide to divorce


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The final episode of Game of Thrones season 7!     Could be waiting till 2019 for season 8 to start??


----------



## frick&frack

NCIS


----------



## TNgypsy

Tucker Carlson!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life.


----------



## Swanky

The Leftovers


----------



## frick&frack

Reign


----------



## TNgypsy

Tucker Carlson


----------



## frick&frack

TNgypsy said:


> Tucker Carlson



Me too


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY reunion part 3


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## smittykitty306

MasterChef


----------



## Singra

^ Is it Masterchef Australia? If there is one Masterchef to rule them all it's Masterchef Australia. 


Unbroken with Sean Bean


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight


----------



## frick&frack

US Open [emoji462]


----------



## cafecreme15

Girlfriends Guide to Divorce


----------



## frick&frack

US Open men's third round [emoji462]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## luvprada

Winter Sun


----------



## Rikireads

Saturday Night Football [emoji458]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

US Open round of 16 matches


----------



## JNH14

The Sinner.  Excellent!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up Abroad


----------



## frick&frack

US Open


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Court Justice: Sydney


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## TNgypsy

Tucker Carlson


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## HandbagDiva354

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The final episode of Game of Thrones season 7!     Could be waiting till 2019 for season 8 to start??



I missed the last 2 episodes while I was in the hospital and I've been delaying watching them because I know the next season is so far away but I Can't Wait To See What Happened! I'll watch sometime this weekend unless the hurricane knocks out the power.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I missed the last 2 episodes while I was in the hospital and I've been delaying watching them because I know the next season is so far away but I Can't Wait To See What Happened! I'll watch sometime this weekend unless the hurricane knocks out the power.



Sorry about you being in hospital! 
----------------------------------------------------------------
You want be disappointed!  It is just such a very long wait until the final season!  

I am already having withdrawals!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: WAGS Miami


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Bates Motel


----------



## lasvegasann

Monk


----------



## cdtracing

Boston Legal reruns


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## tweezer

Hand in Hand telethon.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Miami. Wow?


----------



## LKKay

Daredevil on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Bates Motel


----------



## HandbagDiva354

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Sorry about you being in hospital!
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> You want be disappointed!  It is just such a very long wait until the final season!
> 
> I am already having withdrawals!



I finally watched it last night. It was great!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hand of God


----------



## TNgypsy

Tucker Carlson


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight.


----------



## frick&frack

Blue bloods


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Top Of The Lake


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Murder of Laci Peterson.

WHY???? She seemed like such as sweetheart.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life.


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## frick&frack

BagOuttaHell said:


> Murder of Laci Peterson.
> 
> WHY???? She seemed like such as sweetheart.



Because he's sick & twisted. [emoji107]


----------



## TNgypsy

Watters' World


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## frick&frack

The Story


----------



## Luv Classics

House Hunters International


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of Dallas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life. Oh my! That 2 part series was crazy!


----------



## frick&frack

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Miami. Gesh! These women are


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Narcos


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Bates Motel


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dynasty. (The ORIGINAL)


----------



## luvprada

Sinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Nat Geo Wild: The Hunt.


----------



## roses5682

Reign


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Transparent


----------



## frick&frack

Ancient aliens


----------



## trippinonsunshine

Just finished Big Brother


----------



## frick&frack

Montana house


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Outcast


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## cdtracing

Not watching TV at the moment.  Listening to the stereo.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My crazy love story.


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## Miner's wife

Star Trek: Discovery


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Obsession: Dark desires


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## TNgypsy

frick&frack said:


> The Five



Me too! I'm glad they're back in their original time slot.


----------



## frick&frack

TNgypsy said:


> Me too! I'm glad they're back in their original time slot.



Me too [emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My 600-lb Life. Oh my! That 2 part series was crazy!



This Again! ^^ BUT - It was a four part series on two brothers. Oy! One brother is way over the top?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Lubina

Just discovered the show _Mom_. Never was a fan of Ana Faris, but I like the show and I watch the reruns.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Miami


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween baking championship


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## scrpo83

Brooklyn Nine Nine Season 5 premiere


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin tight: Where are they now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Obsession: Dark desires


----------



## luvprada

Outlander


----------



## Rikireads

American Housewife


----------



## LKKay

Goosebumps


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Taskmaster


----------



## luvprada

Dateline


----------



## frick&frack

Outlander


----------



## MissyI

Recent Dateline episodes


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Top of the Lake


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Walking dead.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Star Trek Discovery


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Lucifer


----------



## TNgypsy

Tucker Carlson[emoji173]️


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GMA


----------



## frick&frack

Schitt’s Creek


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

gelbergirl said:


> The Five



Me too [emoji106]


----------



## TNgypsy

Tucker Carlson


----------



## bluebell.girl

Botched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Miami


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My crazy love.


----------



## TNgypsy

Outnumbered Overtime


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Deana86

I can't help it....I'm an absolute sucker for paranormal investigation shows. Give me Ghost Adventures over the "real" housewives any day!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween Wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frick&frack said:


> Me too [emoji106]



Me three! [emoji102]


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars VI


----------



## TNgypsy

OBJECTified


----------



## Chinese Warrior

This is us, season 1. So good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

KUWTK. I really don't know why I even watched this?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## cafecreme15

Community


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Lucifer


----------



## ScottyGal

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## ScottyGal

Louis Theroux: Dark States


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Miami


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## frick&frack

Schitt’s Creek [emoji23]


----------



## coconutsboston

Dynasty (2017 version)


----------



## Typhi

NCIS: New Orleans


----------



## Schnauzer Bites

Big Bang Theory


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## rogue1995

Mindhunter


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Live LA PD.


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## coconutsboston

This Is Us


----------



## LKKay

Scream


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## shalomnurse

MSNBC


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Surviving Evil


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Rikireads

Monday Night Football [emoji458]


----------



## ScottyGal

RHC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## ScottyGal

Below Deck


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last episode of: WAGS Miami


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween baking championship


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoNJ


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Story of us with Morgan Freeman! An amazing series & a MUST watch!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## cdtracing

Barrett Jackson Live


----------



## ScottyGal

Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## ScottyGal

The Apprentice


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The shannara chronicles!   I have been waiting for what seems like forever for season 2!


----------



## frick&frack

The artist’s den


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## ScottyGal

The Jonathan Ross Show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Obsession: Dark desires


----------



## frick&frack

Blue Bloods


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## frick&frack

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## ScottyGal

RHC


----------



## missdeha

Madam Secretary


----------



## dreambreeze

This Is Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## cdtracing

Gem Shopping


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Criminal Confessions


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

the re-vamped Dynasty


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## bakeacookie

Victoria


----------



## ScottyGal

The Sopranos


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Stranger Things 2


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Not l


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The shannara chronicles!


----------



## cdtracing

John Wick


----------



## frick&frack

Wild Argentina


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Story of us with Morgan Freeman! An amazing series & a MUST watch!


----------



## coconutsboston

UGA vs Florida


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus Pocus [emoji316]


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> Hocus Pocus [emoji316]


SO jealous! I haven't been able to catch on tv yet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## coconutsboston

This Is Us


----------



## uhpharm01

It's the great pumpkin  Charlie Brown


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Murder among friends


----------



## frick&frack

coconutsboston said:


> SO jealous! I haven't been able to catch on tv yet!


^It’s available on demand, Freeform has been showing it frequently, & they’ll have it playing all day on Halloween (tomorrow). I hope you get to watch it! [emoji316]




uhpharm01 said:


> It's the great pumpkin  Charlie Brown


^I watched it last night too [emoji173]️[emoji316][emoji190]


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween baking championship


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Lucifer.


----------



## frick&frack

The news [emoji22]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## Flowerlily

The Great British Bake Off


----------



## cdtracing

Boston Legal reruns


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## coconutsboston

frick&frack said:


> ^It’s available on demand, Freeform has been showing it frequently, & they’ll have it playing all day on Halloween (tomorrow). I hope you get to watch it! [emoji316]
> 
> 
> 
> ^I watched it last night too [emoji173]️[emoji316][emoji190]


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## coconutsboston

Attempting to watch the new Dynasty - I find myself rewinding often because I can't pay attention.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Story of us with Morgan Freeman! An amazing series & a MUST watch!


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

First Dates.  Awkward!


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Taskmaster


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Britain's darkest taboos


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Deadly women


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## QuachN2

Scandal Season 3 trying to catch up!


----------



## egak

Just watch 4 seasons of When Calls the Heart in just under two weeks.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600 LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Lucifer


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Great British Bake Off


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The shannara chronicles!


----------



## Rikireads

Football [emoji4]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: WAGS LA.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600 LB Life: Where are they now?  Oh my! Don't mess with Dr Now?!?!?!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## sr1856

scandal


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Lucifer


----------



## sr1856

arrow


----------



## okiern1981

Salvation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The shannara chronicles!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Modern Family


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Story of us with Morgan Freeman! An amazing series & a MUST watch!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Shameless


----------



## Rikireads

House Hunters


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Cowboys - Eagles game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Real Housewives of OC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Lucifer


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Shameless


----------



## frick&frack

Leah Remini: Scientology & the Aftermath


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath. This just boggles my mind!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600 LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: WAGS LA


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Santa Claus Is Coming To Town


----------



## lasvegasann

Family Feud


----------



## kandicenicole

The Holiday


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Story of us with Morgan Freeman! An amazing series & a MUST watch!


----------



## sr1856

this is us, number one


----------



## roses5682

The white queen [emoji146]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The shannara chronicles!


----------



## frick&frack

Iron Chef showdown


----------



## Singra

Fearless, a British ITV show. Definitely recommend this show if it comes your way.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dynasty 

(The original)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Britain's darkest taboo's


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Lucifer.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Catfish


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer Upper


----------



## frick&frack

Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer [emoji173]️


----------



## clu13

Drunk History


----------



## HandbagDiva354

This Is Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600 LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Future Man


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Story of us with Morgan Freeman! An amazing series & a MUST watch!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Good Doctor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: WAGS LA


----------



## frick&frack

Nutcracker: the motion picture


----------



## coconutsboston

Dynasty (the original)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600 LB Life: Where are they now? Lol! Don't mess with Dr Now!


----------



## coconutsboston

Unexpexted


----------



## frick&frack

Borgias


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The new season of: RHoM (Melbourne). Gina? Please cut back on the heavy make-up & the high hair!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

coconutsboston said:


> Dynasty (the original)



Me too

Season 9 episode 17


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Lucifer.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

Lakefront Bargain Hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Empire


----------



## BagOuttaHell

BROAD CITY.

How come I am just finding out about this show? It is HILARIOUS.


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## coconutsboston

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Me too
> 
> Season 9 episode 17



Nice!  I'm only to the end of season 6.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

coconutsboston said:


> Nice!  I'm only to the end of season 6.



I'm finished watching the entire series now. I was quite disappointed with the ending


----------



## coconutsboston

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'm finished watching the entire series now. I was quite disappointed with the ending



I was afraid of that happening.  I haven't been as invested since Fallon #1/Pamela Sue Martin left, but I'm determined to see it all the way through.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

coconutsboston said:


> I was afraid of that happening.  I haven't been as invested since Fallon #1/Pamela Sue Martin left, but I'm determined to see it all the way through.



I enjoyed it until the last season. I don't want to spoil it for you but when you finish the series I'd love to know if you're as perplexed as I am about a few things. Never the less Alexis is FABulous until the very end so it was worth it!


----------



## coconutsboston

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I enjoyed it until the last season. I don't want to spoil it for you but when you finish the series I'd love to know if you're as perplexed as I am about a few things. Never the less Alexis is FABulous until the very end so it was worth it!



I'll absolutely circle back so we can compare notes! I am SO here for Alexis.  I can't get enough of her!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

True Nightmares


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS: LA


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Married with Secrets


----------



## BagLady14

Red Oaks season 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance': Where are they now?


----------



## cafecreme15

The Marvelous Mrs Maisel on Amazon Prime


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

First Dates.


----------



## frick&frack

Cake Wars Christmas


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The Arrangement


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## MKB0925

Today Show


----------



## sr1856

good behavior


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: RHoM (Melbourne) Good grief! Gina has a really bad potty mouth!


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Orville - I am hooked on this show. It's sooo funny.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My 600 lb Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

20/20


----------



## Elaria

Humans


----------



## Rikireads

Monday Night Football


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## SandyC1981

Savage Kingdom: King Slayers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## coconutsboston

Don't Be Tardy


----------



## Miner's wife

M*A*S*H


----------



## sr1856

durrells of corfu


----------



## kemilia

cafecreme15 said:


> The Marvelous Mrs Maisel on Amazon Prime


Me too! The clothing is fantastic, and I like it all pretty much.


----------



## sr1856

the graham norton show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: WAGS LA.


----------



## frick&frack

Iron Chef


----------



## Singra

sr1856 said:


> durrells of corfu


I saw this, did you like the show?


----------



## skyqueen

Six Feet Under...again


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The shannara chronicles!


----------



## coconutsboston

The Good Doctor


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## sr1856

good behaviour


----------



## scrpo83

NCIS Season 7


----------



## cafecreme15

The Crown


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: RHoM (Melbourne) Seriously?  You can buy a title to be a 'Lord' or a 'Lady?'


----------



## Miner's wife

Doctor Who


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel. It was so good.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: WAGS LA. Oh good grief! Nicole needs to chill! Who ditches their own party to fly to another Country just to see what her man is up to at his party?


----------



## sr1856

vikings


----------



## sr1856

dessert filppers


----------



## Psychotic Leopard

Designer_Love said:


> What tv show are you watching at the moment?
> 
> i'm currently watching the golden girls


Recently got into Empire - love the music and costumes!


----------



## Psychotic Leopard

Black Mirror...just started, and really impressed!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## cafecreme15

Alias Grace


----------



## Singra

Doctor Foster (season 2)

- BBC show about a doctor who finds out her husband is cheating on her and things go to sh*t. If you like people playing weird mind games and exacting revenge... but like in a BBC orientated way... this one's for you. Season 2 is better than season 1 btw.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Shameless


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The shannara chronicles! The last episode.


----------



## coconutsboston

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## cafecreme15

Olive Kittredge


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after.  Good grief! Seriously?


----------



## frick&frack

Scrooged [emoji319]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: WAGS LA.


----------



## SandyC1981

Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ray Donovan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

A Southern Celtic Christmas concert


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: RHoM (Melbourne) Drama, drama, drama!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Homicide Hunter on Discovery ID


----------



## frick&frack

The Flash


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

The Miniaturist (mini-series)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.


----------



## sr1856

american pickers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: WAGS LA.


----------



## roses5682

The crown [emoji146]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Black Mirror 

It hasn't been the same since it moving to netflix. *sigh*


----------



## sr1856

downton abbey marathon on pbs, not my first time either


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after.  Good grief! Seriously? Will any of these couples actually stay together?!?!?! Drama, drama, drama!


----------



## roses5682

Cable Girls


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## cafecreme15

The Twilight Zone


----------



## Miner's wife

The Golden Girls


----------



## gelbergirl

The Twilight Zone


----------



## princessDD

Property Brothers


----------



## HandbagDiva354

The Mindy Project


----------



## frick&frack

Rose Bowl pregame


----------



## sr1856

jeopardy


----------



## coconutsboston

Rose Bowl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer  (is back!! )


----------



## Idreaminpink

Family Guy on Netflix


----------



## SandyC1981

Chopped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoM ( Melbourne) Oh boy!


----------



## SandyC1981

The Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## sr1856

blacklist


----------



## Zzyzx

Judge Judy


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.  By the way it ended, I think that was the last episode of this season?


----------



## frick&frack

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## sr1856

the four: battle for stardom


----------



## scrpo83

NCIS Season 8


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## roses5682

Stranger things season one


----------



## sr1856

jeopardy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## sr1856

blue bloods


----------



## sr1856

vikings


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after.  Good grief! Seriously?


----------



## sr1856

e! live from the red carpet golden globes


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Love American Style...cheese ball, throw back tv...


----------



## annaleerb

The Good Place


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

4 Weddings.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Love Of My Life

CNN


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Long Island Medium.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoM (Melbourne)  Go Jackie!!


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## SandyC1981

Dateline


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Leah Remini: Scientology & the aftermath.  Again? Not sure if that was the last episode?


----------



## frick&frack

Arrow


----------



## sr1856

property brothers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## sr1856

SEAL TEAM


----------



## frick&frack

Arrow


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago Fire


----------



## coconutsboston

Married At First Sight


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Grand Tour on Prime


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after.  Good grief! Seriously? Will any of these couples actually stay together?!?!?! Drama, fights, drama & more fights!


----------



## SandyC1981

The Real Housewives of Atlanta


----------



## frick&frack

The Gifted


----------



## coconutsboston

The Preppy Murder


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: The Long Island Medium.


----------



## Selenet

The crown


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer Upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3 episode 1: The Magicians!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

The Magicians


----------



## Freckles1

Australian Open


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoM (Melbourne) Potty mouth Gina!


----------



## frick&frack

X files


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Kiri


----------



## ChangeMe

Vikings
Magicians
Black Mirror


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after.  Good grief! Seriously?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## roses5682

Black mirror


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Atlanta.


----------



## catcher22

I just started watching ER.  All 20 seasons are on Hulu!  But that will come to halt when the Olympics start in February!


----------



## frick&frack

Legends of tomorrow


----------



## sr1856

scandal


----------



## Chinese Warrior

McMafia


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad.


----------



## frick&frack

Snowboarding US Grand Prix halfpipe


----------



## Luv2Shop1

47 Meters Down on Netflix...OMG...crazy!!


----------



## vanluna

Victoria


----------



## Gloria79

Billions


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## Love Of My Life

Victoria


----------



## cafecreme15

Grace and Frankie on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoM (Melbourne) Gesh! Gina & your potty mouth!


----------



## kandicenicole

This Is Us (at  work hehe)


----------



## frick&frack

The Flash


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The Crown S2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Magicians.


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 3: The Magicians.



Me too...rerun of yesterday’s episode


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## coconutsboston

Making a Model with Yolanda Hadid


----------



## frick&frack

What’s for sale? With a view


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Atlanta.


----------



## SandyC1981

The Great British Bake Off


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after.  Good grief! Seriously?


----------



## ezabuk

Just finished watching WAGS Miami Seasons 1 & 2


----------



## Freckles1

The Asassination  of Gianni Versace


----------



## frick&frack

Arrow


----------



## Weekend shopper

Full House


----------



## Iamminda

Mosaic on HBO


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

Family Guy


----------



## LOREBUNDE

James Patterson, murder is forever


----------



## Grande Latte

MOSAIC. Divorce.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## coconutsboston

RHNJ reunion part 2


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## Caz71

The real housewives of melb.
Married at first sight Australia


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoM (Melbourne) Go Jackie!!  Shine it up!


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## Rikireads

The Goldbergs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Magicians.


----------



## jng2b

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 3: The Magicians.



Love this show! I just bought the season pass for season 3 since I don’t get SYFY channel.


----------



## ChangeMe

I love Magicians tv show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Atlanta


----------



## frick&frack

Marvel’s SHIELD


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## Freckles1

Davis cup


----------



## SandyC1981

Truth and Lies: The Tonya Harding Story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after.  Good grief! Seriously?


----------



## frick&frack

Myths & monsters


----------



## clu13

The super bowl


----------



## Chloe_chick999

EAGLES! YESS!


----------



## Kendie26

Chloe_chick999 said:


> EAGLES! YESS!


I’m with you...proud EAGLES fan....best game ever!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped Jr


----------



## SandyC1981

Vanity Fair Confidential


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## innerpeace85

Big little lies


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## coconutsboston

Intervention


----------



## TNgypsy

Special Report with Bret Baier


----------



## frick&frack

X files


----------



## Zzyzx

Baskets


----------



## SweetCherries

Reruns Three’s company


----------



## SandyC1981

See No Evil


----------



## Iamminda

Altered Carbon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Magicians!  Oh my! Poor Penny!


----------



## MamaSleepy

On TV, along with my 2 kitties, I'm watching birds, mice and squirrels eat seeds. Finally figured out how to link my YouTube to my TV so I'm playing videos made for cats. Fortunately, our bedroom TV is perched high atop the highboy. Otherwise, I'm sure the TV screen would be scratched! Ha.


----------



## Zzyzx

Bethenny and Fredrik


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoM (Melbourne) Good grief Gina!


----------



## Freckles1

Olympic Films


----------



## shadowplay

Community


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Atlanta


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## MKB0925

Law & Order SVU


----------



## yellowbernie

Sister Wifes.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## SandyC1981

Will & Grace


----------



## frick&frack

Winter Olympics


----------



## euroboy

Homeland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

Winter Olympics


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoM (Melbourne) Go Gamble!!  You sang beautifully!  I need to see if I can download the song!


----------



## coconutsboston

Making a model with Yolanda


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Magicians!  Oh Margo!


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - ice skating men’s short program


----------



## coconutsboston

Bethenny & Fredrik


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Atlanta


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## TNgypsy

Live PD


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics


----------



## Zzyzx

Real Time with Bill Maher


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after. Tell all.


----------



## frick&frack

The Punisher


----------



## frick&frack

Olympic speed skating


----------



## ScottyGal

ITV News


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Young Pope


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Last Week with John Oliver


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight - Australia. Oh good grief!


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

RHoM (Melbourne) Reunion.  OMG! Every single swear word under the sun including the C' word!  WOW? Yikes!


----------



## coconutsboston

Queer Eye


----------



## ScottyGal

RHOBH


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Special report


----------



## SandyC1981

See No Evil


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Magicians.  Mushroom fairy baby's???


----------



## frick&frack

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## TNgypsy

Your World with Neil Cavuto


----------



## roses5682

Law and order special victims


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Unreal season 1


----------



## MKB0925

The Golden Girls


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## frick&frack

Olympics - 4 man bobsled


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

WAGS Atlanta


----------



## Mayfly285

Olympics - Women’s Curling (Sweden v Korea)


----------



## MeganFox

How to get away with murder on Netflix


----------



## GhstDreamer

600 lb Journey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight - Australia. Oh good grief!  WOW? Cheating only 2 weeks into a marriage to someone else?!?!?!?! Seriously?


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoBH


----------



## carterazo

Listed Sisters


----------



## frick&frack

Stranger Things 2


----------



## frick&frack

Beyond Stranger Things


----------



## carterazo

We'll Meet Again


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after. Tell all part 3.


----------



## frick&frack

Kids baking championship


----------



## CobaltBlu

Mozart in the Jungle


----------



## carterazo

The Voice


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## coconutsboston

Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## SandyC1981

Wild Thailand


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Magicians.


----------



## coconutsboston

Intervention


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 3: The Magicians.



Me too! Rewatching S3E7 before the new episode tonight.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

Arrow


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blue Planet II  Sir David Attenborough narrates.


----------



## frick&frack

Home town


----------



## GhstDreamer

7 Detectives Season 1


----------



## ScottyGal

Hoarders


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight - Australia. Oh good grief!  WOW?


----------



## frick&frack

Billy Graham: an extraordinary journey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Hollywood Medium


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (dvr’ed)


----------



## coconutsboston

Family by the Ton


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer Upper


----------



## GhstDreamer

Detective Yugami


----------



## floodette

RuPaul’s Drag Race Allstar 3


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Bachelor!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Magicians.


----------



## ScottyGal

Serial Killer with Piers Morgan


----------



## carterazo

Property Brothers Buying & Selling


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago PD


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## Aalexandramarie_

Designer_Love said:


> What tv show are you watching at the moment?
> 
> i'm currently watching the golden girls


Power, and 7 seconds! Both amazing.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## coconutsboston

9-1-1


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Scandal & Mozart in the Jungle


----------



## Zzyzx

Last Week Tonight with John Oliver


----------



## frick&frack

The Kitchen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## coconutsboston

Bridezillas


----------



## Freckles1

Indian Wells tennis tournament


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blue Planet II


----------



## clu13

White Famous


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight - Australia. Oh good grief!  WOW?


----------



## SandyC1981

Evil Talks: Chilling Confessions


----------



## ScottyGal

Vanderpump Rules


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Hollywood Medium


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## cafecreme15

Designated Survivor


----------



## frick&frack

The Flash


----------



## carterazo

The Golden Girls


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Queer Eye! Funny most of the time but there have been some very moving moments.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Magicians.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## Freckles1

Indian Wells tennis tournament


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Murder, She Wrote!


----------



## ScottyGal

Love & Hip Hop Miami


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoA


----------



## frick&frack

The Magicians


----------



## ScottyGal

The Assassination of Gianni Versace: American Crime Story


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Healer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## Caz71

Mafs n mkr


----------



## floodette

done with RuPaul’s Drag Race all star 3, ready for RPDR season 10 this week


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Married at first sight - Australia. Oh good grief!  WOW? Finally! Tracey kicked Dean to the Curb!! Once a cheater always a cheater!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Not a tv show per say, but different "episodes" of documentaries including: The Civil Rights Movement, The Revolutionary War, The Civil War, Marie Antoinette and the French Revolution and Hampton Court/Henry VIII, amongst others!


----------



## sr1856

knightfall


----------



## frick&frack

Money for nothing


----------



## SandyC1981

Food Paradise


----------



## sr1856

taken


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The Good Fight


----------



## sr1856

law and order svu


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blue Planet II


----------



## frick&frack

Spring baking championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium.


----------



## frick&frack

Selling houses with Sarah Benny


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Call the mid wife


----------



## roses5682

This Is Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Magicians.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

See No Evil


----------



## needloub

Forensic Files


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## skyqueen

I don't know if anyone will remember this TV show from 1974...Kolchak: The Night Stalker. Darren McGavin. For some reason it popped into my head and I found the movie (best one)/episodes on YouTube.
Still fun and a bit spooky! Damn...I'm old


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium.


----------



## Freckles1

Miami Open tennis tournament


----------



## formationn

2 broke girls and revenge, reruns forever!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium


----------



## Monsieur Candie

McMafia


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Taboo (Tom Hardy)


----------



## coconutsboston

Snapped


----------



## txstats

Homeland. Peter Quinn is my hero


----------



## frick&frack

Grand Design


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blue Planet II


----------



## Grande Latte

Catching up on old Greys Anatomy.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Billions


----------



## cafecreme15

Call the midwife


----------



## frick&frack

Home town


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## Monsieur Candie

The Terror


----------



## Grande Latte

Re run of Grey’s Anatomy.


----------



## ChangeMe

Magicians
Homeland
Timeless


----------



## frick&frack

Pioneer woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Magicians.  Oh goodness me!! I SO  Margo's potty mouth!!


----------



## coconutsboston

WWHL


----------



## frick&frack

The Magicians


----------



## SandyC1981

Will & Grace


----------



## frick&frack

Arrow


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## needloub

20/20


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My big fat fabulous life.


----------



## carterazo

Fresh off the Boat with DS.


----------



## boxermom

Just finished an hour ago—Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## ChangeMe

Homeland
Magicians
Timeless


----------



## coconutsboston

The Chew


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium.


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## SandyC1981

Bizarre Foods: Delicious Destinations (Jordan)


----------



## skyqueen

CNN Originals...
The Kennedy's
Pope
Both very interesting [emoji106]


----------



## Freckles1

The Terror


----------



## carterazo

60 minutes  (pre-recorded)


----------



## Caz71

Bachelor in Paradise


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## SandyC1981

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## frick&frack

Legion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: The Magicians.  Only one episode left!!


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Long Island Medium.


I love Teresa, a true original...upset about Larry


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> I love Teresa, a true original...upset about Larry



I know? You wouldn't have known anything was wrong until Teresa said something on camera?  I really hope they stay together!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Legion!!!  What a basket case! lol! Or should rephrase that & state basket head!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

Seinfeld


----------



## SandyC1981

Diabolical


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium.


----------



## starrynite_87

RHONY


----------



## SandyC1981

Africa's Deadliest


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

Doc Martin


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance': Before the 90 Days.  Good grief? You just meet for the first time & you want to get married????? What am I missing here???


----------



## frick&frack

Doc Martin


----------



## Love Of My Life

Masters Golf tournament


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Freckles1

The Voice


----------



## clu13

American Idol


----------



## Cocoabean

Nothing!!! Hubs is out of the house. TV is silent, and I don't have to listen to him yelling at the 24 hour news station he likes!!!


----------



## SandyC1981

Family Guy


----------



## coconutsboston

MAFS


----------



## pennypenny

Gotham


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.  That episode was emotional.


----------



## frick&frack

FB CEO Zuckerberg testifying before Congress


----------



## coconutsboston

Jeopardy


----------



## coconutsboston

Mark Zuckerberg testifying


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The last episode of Season 3: The Magicians. Now we have to wait until next year for season 4?!?!?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Monsieur Candie

The Crossing


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago PD


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Legion.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives.


----------



## frick&frack

Bahamas life [emoji169]


----------



## skyqueen

HBO Documentaries...both interesting and terrific!
King in the Wilderness
Andre the Giant


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance': Before the 90 Days.


----------



## coconutsboston

AHS asylum


----------



## SandyC1981

Disappeared


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rattled.


----------



## frick&frack

Chef’s table


----------



## SandyC1981

Family Guy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The 685 Lb Teen. Go Justin!!


----------



## coconutsboston

(CW) The Dynasty


----------



## frick&frack

The Flash


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Legion   David's powers seem to be unlimited now.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

Diabolical


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## carterazo

Long Lost Family

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dominion


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## ChangeMe

rewatch Office tv show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Westworld!


----------



## Grande Latte

West World season 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gifted - A spin off show of the X - Men movies.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## SandyC1981

The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## frick&frack

Legion


----------



## coconutsboston

Married at First Sight


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister wives


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## sthrncin

Bosch


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Unreal


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Legion  I  This TV series!


----------



## coconutsboston

Chicago PD


----------



## SandyC1981

Diabolical


----------



## cap4life

Just finished the second season of Master of None. So good.


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## gr8onteej

Station 19


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## sr1856

house hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dominion


----------



## SandyC1981

Evil Talks: Chilling Confessions


----------



## ChangeMe

started watching Alienist, and it's boring


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance': Before the 90 Days.  Good grief?


----------



## SandyC1981

American Monster


----------



## sr1856

instinct


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Westworld!


----------



## SandyC1981

Family Guy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium


----------



## lovieluvslux

Bates Hotel


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## rawrsnacks

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The last episode of Season 3: The Magicians. Now we have to wait until next year for season 4?!?!?


I just finished catching up. They always leave us wanting so much more!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Legion


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## lotusfeet

The Crown [emoji146]


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Season 3: Colony


----------



## SandyC1981

The Office


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister wives


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 4


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gifted


----------



## carterazo

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance': Before the 90 Days.


----------



## skyqueen

Barry


----------



## Love4MK

Game of Thrones (season 3)
After avoiding this show for seven years I have officially been sucked in.


----------



## TNgypsy

The Daily Briefing with Dana Perino


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Westworld


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## BellaV

I just finished Grimm- what a show [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Hollywood Medium


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

UnReal season 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dominion


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## SandyC1981

Botched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Legion.  Oh my! That episode was


----------



## pacificagal

Anything on CNN as I am overseas and it is the only programming in English.


----------



## frick&frack

The paradise


----------



## SandyC1981

Web of Lies


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Safe


----------



## BellaV

Omg just started lost in space on Netflix!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gifted.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## carterazo

SNL


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance': Before the 90 Days.


----------



## frick&frack

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Westworld.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600 LB Life


----------



## frick&frack

A place to call home [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

Nate & Jeremiah by design.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dominion


----------



## ScottyGal

Westworld


----------



## clu13

Vegas Knights/Winnipeg Jets game


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoNY


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Legion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gifted.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## carterazo

Long Lost Family


----------



## pukasonqo

hinterland on netflix


----------



## Rikireads

Zombie House Flipping


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Lucifer


----------



## frick&frack

The Kitchen


----------



## kellytheshopper

The Office! Classic


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance': Before the 90 Days.


----------



## frick&frack

800 words


----------



## roses5682

The Kettering incident


----------



## ScottyGal

RHoP


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Westworld


----------



## frick&frack

Love lies & records


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rattled


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dominion


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Legion


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gifted.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## ScottyGal

The Handmaid's Tale


----------



## lotusfeet

Ozark


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The last episode of Lucifer.


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## roses5682

Wild wild West


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Humans


----------



## ElishaL

Below Deck


----------



## carterazo

Who do you think you are


----------



## egak

Dawson's Creek - season 1.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance': Before the 90 Days.


----------



## Scully Piper

Law and Order


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> The weather channel


I bet you are!


----------



## frick&frack

The kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## coconutsboston

Scientology - Lisa Remini


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Westworld


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

Dead North


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dominion


----------



## KayuuKathey

RHONY Season 3


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## lotusfeet

OA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Legion


----------



## coconutsboston

Southern Charm


----------



## frick&frack

Black Lightning


----------



## nikkich

Handmaid's tale and Westworld


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Americans


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gifted


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## carterazo

Dr. Pol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## frick&frack

Escape to the continent


----------



## loves

fear the walking dead S4
season 3 was surprisingly good imo and now in season 4 and of course they had to kill off one of my faves.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance': Before the 90 Days.


----------



## frick&frack

Lakefront bargain hunt


----------



## loubprincess

Scene Of The Crime


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Westworld


----------



## frick&frack

Six


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Killing Eve


----------



## SandyC1981

Family Guy


----------



## ScottyGal

Claws


----------



## skyqueen

Pose


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Love Island Australia  - Good grief!


----------



## frick&frack

The Flash


----------



## coconutsboston

Below deck Mediterranean


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dominion.


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Legion


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## TNgypsy

Special Report with Bret Baier


----------



## Chinese Warrior

A very English scandal..man, Hugh Grant can act!


----------



## clu13

American Woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gifted


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive ins, & dives


----------



## cafecreme15

Parenthood


----------



## Rouge H

Land Girls


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-lb Life


----------



## Mimi_09

Lost In Space


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Travelers


----------



## Mimi_09

Flash


----------



## coniglietta

100% Hotter


----------



## Love Of My Life

Anthony Bourdain.. No Reservations the episode in Spain from the restaurant elBulli.. just fascinating


----------



## frick&frack

Beach hunters


----------



## carterazo

The Tony Awards


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance': Before the 90 Days. Tell all.


----------



## Zzyzx

Real Time With Bill Maher


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The last episode of Lucifer. (I thought the other episode was)


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coniglietta

Safe


----------



## ScottyGal

Love & Hip Hop Atlanta


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dominion


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

American Ninja Warrior


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Legion - That was the last episode.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gifted


----------



## frick&frack

Diners drive ins & dives


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lotusfeet

Trapped


----------



## coconutsboston

RHoNY


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day Fiance'


----------



## frick&frack

Iron Chef America


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Westworld


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## SandyC1981

The Real Story with Maria Elena Salinas


----------



## WonderWoman76

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 2: Westworld



Ooooo. Me too! Thoroughly engrossed, yet totally confused at the same time!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-lb Life  - WOW!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

Murder Comes to Town


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dominion


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## kemilia

Goliath, season 2. Excellent!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gifted


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Love Island Australia - OMG! WOW!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Luke Cage


----------



## frick&frack

The kitchen


----------



## TNgypsy

Fox Report with Jon Scott


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance'


----------



## frick&frack

Miss Fisher’s murder mysteries


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My Giant life.


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

TNgypsy said:


> The Five



Me too


----------



## lotusfeet

Narcos


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-lb Life - He passed away.


----------



## frick&frack

Fixer upper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Love Island Australia - WOW!


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dominion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gifted.


----------



## Caz71

Love Island Australia. Trashy tv

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## imgg

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Killing Eve


Love this show!


----------



## Zzyzx

Patrick Melrose.  Wow.


----------



## coniglietta

Aggretsuko


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance'


----------



## TNgypsy

Fox News Sunday with Chris Wallace


----------



## Rikireads

Flea Market Flip


----------



## frick&frack

Mexico life


----------



## coconutsboston

Code Black


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My Giant life.


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## TNgypsy

Tucker Carlson


----------



## frick&frack

Wedding cake championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: My 600-lb Life


----------



## TNgypsy

Tucker Carlson


----------



## Zzyzx

Homeland


----------



## frick&frack

Baked in Vermont


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## TNgypsy

Tucker Carlson


----------



## frick&frack

Captain America on FX


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Gifted.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Catching up on Queen Sugar.


----------



## Zzyzx

Whitney: Can I Be Me


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## TNgypsy

Special Report with Bret Baier


----------



## SandyC1981

The Office


----------



## Maracucha

FIFA Soccer World Cup ⚽️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking Sister wives


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cloak & Dagger


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance'


----------



## TNgypsy

OBJECTified


----------



## Storm702

Everybody Hates Chris


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Giant life.


----------



## TNgypsy

The Story with Martha


----------



## Grande Latte

Sharp Objects and Succession.


----------



## 336

Love n Hip Hop!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: My 600-lb Life


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Season 3: The Expanse


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## SandyC1981

Murder Comes to Town


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## roses5682

Black Ink Chicago


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: The Gifted   That was the last episode.


----------



## TNgypsy

The Peter Strzok hearing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking sister wife


----------



## coconutsboston

the news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Charmed


----------



## Storm702

Live PD


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance' - Good grief!


----------



## ScottyGal

MDLNY


----------



## smittykitty306

Cake Wars!


----------



## Storm702

Impractical Jokers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cloak & Dagger


----------



## Buttlerfly

The Sniffer


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## coconutsboston

RHOC


----------



## WonderWoman76

Hand of God


----------



## Freckles1

Yellowstone


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: My 600-lb Life


----------



## carterazo

Christmas Switch (or something like that)


----------



## Storm702

Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## cap4life

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Charmed


Charmed is so awesome but wasn’t as great once Shannon Dougherty left.


----------



## cap4life

Watching Curb Your Enthusiasm, Season 9


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

cap4life said:


> Charmed is so awesome but wasn’t as great once Shannon Dougherty left.



I remember watching it when it first started - Um, how many years ago?????  1998!!


----------



## TNgypsy

Special Report with Bret Baier


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 60 Days in


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## carterazo

Guy Fieri's Triple D


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

carterazo said:


> Guy Fieri's Triple D



Watching now too


----------



## TNgypsy

Weather Channel 
[emoji1317][emoji724][emoji946]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking sister wife


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives...again


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance' - Good grief!  All the couples are fighting!


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Giant life.


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## SandyC1981

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## Swanky

Mindhunter!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking sister wife


----------



## skyqueen

Pose


----------



## frick&frack

Special Report


----------



## SandyC1981

America's Got Talent


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-lb Life


----------



## SandyC1981

Intervention


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## frick&frack

WWHL


----------



## carterazo

American Ninja Warrior with ds


----------



## robbins65

Fox & Friends


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror story - Cult!


----------



## frick&frack

Special Report


----------



## robbins65

The Perfect Murder


----------



## sthrncin

Castle Rock


----------



## Storm702

King of Queens


----------



## robbins65

Outnumbered


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## frick&frack

Island hunters


----------



## WonderWoman76

Boardwalk Empire


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## carterazo

Master Chef (recorded)


----------



## Ceeyahd

Just finished catching up on SUCCESSION . I really enjoy this HBO series.


----------



## Storm702

Live PD


----------



## robbins65

Fox & Friends Weekend


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Charmed


----------



## frick&frack

The great British baking show


----------



## yellowbernie

Last Man Standing..glad they're bringing it back.


----------



## Storm702

Shaq Does Shark Week


----------



## frick&frack

US national swimming championships


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance' - Good grief!  All the couples are fighting!


----------



## SandyC1981

90 Day Fiance: Happily Ever After?


----------



## Storm702

Matlock


----------



## robbins65

Outnumbered Overtime


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cloak & Dagger


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## MarvelGirl

The Affair


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-lb Life


----------



## robbins65

Criminal Minds


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Better Call Saul


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 60 Days in


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Cult.


----------



## TNgypsy

Your World with Neil Cavuto


----------



## Storm702

The Golden Girls


----------



## robbins65

Fox & Friends


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## WonderWoman76

Mindhunter


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking Sister wife


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance' - Good grief!  One couple is history!


----------



## frick&frack

Beach hunters


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Younger + Unreal


----------



## robbins65

The Daily Briefing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cloak & Dagger


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Giant life


----------



## frick&frack

Chopped


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

Murder Comes To Town


----------



## carterazo

Monk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Storm702

The Golden Girls


----------



## Scully Piper

Animal Kingdom


----------



## thebagqueen

Storm702 said:


> The Golden Girls



Love it!

The Nanny


----------



## MarvelGirl

Game of Thrones! I KNOW I am REALLY late on this one. Just started watching on Tuesday via HBO On Demand and two days later am already half way through season 2. Trying to catch up before the final season 8 premieres next year. Loving it so far and finally understand all the hype.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## frick&frack

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## SandyC1981

MarvelGirl said:


> Game of Thrones! I KNOW I am REALLY late on this one. Just started watching on Tuesday via HBO On Demand and two days later am already half way through season 2. Trying to catch up before the final season 8 premieres next year. Loving it so far and finally understand all the hype.



Such a great show! Cheers!


----------



## SandyC1981

The Office


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Cult


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking Sister wife


----------



## martinnaa

just watched life's too short season 1. was alright.


----------



## pukasonqo

netfix’s bordertown (sorjonen)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance' - Good grief!  WOW, Just WOW!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Giant life


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life


----------



## SandyC1981

America's Got Talent


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Cult


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## carterazo

The Golden Girls


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cloak & Dagger


----------



## robbins65

The Killer Beside Me  on ID


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance' - Good grief!  WOW, Just WOW!


----------



## frick&frack

US gymnastics championship


----------



## Scully Piper

Law and Order reruns before I head to work


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## SandyC1981

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## k5ml3k

Superstore [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Married at first sight AU - OMG!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-lb Life


----------



## frick&frack

RHoNY


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 60 Days in


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## TNgypsy

Special Report with Bret Baier


----------



## skyqueen

Yellowstone


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## Caz71

Lost in Space on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bachelor in Paradise haha


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance' Tell all Part 1  Good grief!


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Tourist


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

24 To Life.


----------



## Mayfly285

Tipping Point


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## mdcx

La Casa de las Flores.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Terrace House. I’m obsessed!!


----------



## Rebecca Kelleher

Bachelor in paradise! Lol


----------



## SandyC1981

The Real Housewives of Orange County


----------



## Rikireads

American Greed


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Unreal


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Mother!
OMG, this is a terrible movie! I turned it off about half way through--very creepy. Made my head hurt.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life - That 4 part episode had ME pulling my hair out!   Dr Now doesn't take crap from anyone!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Freckles1

US Open


----------



## frick&frack

Freckles1 said:


> US Open



Me too now


----------



## SandyC1981

The Comedy Central Roast: Bruce Willis


----------



## clu13

Glow


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Cult


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

The news: John McCain’s body arriving in Washington DC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb-Life - Where are they now?


----------



## lovieluvslux

Difficult People on Hulu and HMT S2 Hulu


----------



## rogue1995

Ozark


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cloak & Dagger


----------



## frick&frack

Call the midwife


----------



## carterazo

Monk


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## frick&frack

US Open (tennis)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium  - They are separated ATM.


----------



## frick&frack

Call the Midwife


----------



## michellem

House Hunters


----------



## frick&frack

Another episode of Call the Midwife


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The Affair


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Cult


----------



## frick&frack

Senate judicial committee hearing


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## rogue1995

Ozark


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

Senate judicial committee hearing


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## smittykitty306

Live PD


----------



## mdcx

rogue1995 said:


> Ozark


Me too. Season 2 is intense! Wendy and Marty have really left morals and ethics behind!


----------



## Freckles1

The Sinner


----------



## frick&frack

WWHL


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## frick&frack

Senate judicial committee hearing


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

TNgypsy said:


> The Five



Me too now [emoji106]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## carterazo

Counting On (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Cloak & Dagger


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Skin Tight


----------



## frick&frack

US Open men’s final


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Kids baking championship


----------



## frick&frack

Coverage of 9/11 memorials [emoji631]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb-Life - Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## morinakol

frick&frack said:


> Me too now [emoji106]


And me


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## carterazo

Flipping Out


----------



## emlyn35

Rhoc, stranger things


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## TNgypsy

Your World with Neil Cavuto (storm coverage)


----------



## coconutsboston

RHC


----------



## ScottyGal

Big Brother's Bit on the Side


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Apocalypse


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

#Killerpost - Yikes! I'm so glad I'm not on any SM sites!


----------



## Storm702

Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends


----------



## clu13

Wrong Man


----------



## Compass Rose

Yellowstone.   OMG.......so good!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Long Island Medium.


----------



## txstats

Jack Ryan on Amazon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## gelbergirl

Barry (HBO), & congrats to Henry Winkler on his Emmy win


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Apocalypse


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween Wars


----------



## Tiare

Jack Ryan (Really enjoying it)
Better Call Saul (Best season so far!)
The Great British Baking Show (My happy place )


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Not a show, but just finished watching To All the Boys I’ve Loved Before on Netflix. Obsessed! Have to read the books now. [emoji851]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dracula


----------



## Freckles1

Laver Cup


----------



## frick&frack

Tiare said:


> The Great British Baking Show (My happy place )


[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji122]

———-


Halloween Wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

#Killerpost


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Tinn3rz

Suits


----------



## BeachBagGal

Maniac (Netflix)


----------



## carterazo

The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel [emoji177]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## Freckles1

Neil Cavuto


----------



## LPR200

Versailles


----------



## frick&frack

Great British Baking Show Master Class [emoji175]


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## skyqueen

This is Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters international


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## TNgypsy

Senate Judiciary Committee hearing


----------



## frick&frack

TNgypsy said:


> Senate Judiciary Committee hearing



Me too


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A new series called: Midnight Texas!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Apocalypse


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween wars


----------



## Tinn3rz

Watching the USC, Arizona game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dracula


----------



## carterazo

Halloween baking competition


----------



## scrpo83

Cake Boss


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Last Resort.


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

TNgypsy said:


> The Five



Me too


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween Wars


----------



## TNgypsy

The Daily Briefing w/Dana Perino


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## Freckles1

Dancing with the Stars


----------



## carterazo

Forever


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Friends


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


Our show is coming back...can't wait!  Long Island Medium 
https://pagesix.com/2018/10/02/long-island-medium-and-estranged-husband-reunite/


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Our show is coming back...can't wait!  Long Island Medium
> https://pagesix.com/2018/10/02/long-island-medium-and-estranged-husband-reunite/



Happy she's coming back   But really sad Her & Larry are getting a divorce. 

------------------------------------

60 Days in.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A new series called: Midnight Texas!


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## Freckles1

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## michellem

My 600lb Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dracula


----------



## carterazo

Double Dare with DS.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## rachelburton17

Narcos & Orange is the New Black!


----------



## TNgypsy

Special Report


----------



## frick&frack

TNgypsy said:


> Special Report



Me too now


----------



## MKB0925

NCIS New Orleans


----------



## flyygal

Say yes to the dress


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Apocalypse


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## TNgypsy

Coverage of the Senate Floor on the news


----------



## Hyacinth

Versailles, Episode One of its last season.

I'm going to miss this show SO much when it ends. Especially my lovely Philippe.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

So many great UK series now..started on A Discovery of Witches, The Cry..and of course, This is US and Superstore are back...[emoji1316]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Homecoming's end


----------



## skyqueen

The Deuce


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Love Island Australia.


----------



## Freckles1

Shanghai ATP tennis tournament


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

TNgypsy said:


> The Five



Me too


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted!!


----------



## TNgypsy

Catching up on TWD


----------



## carterazo

A sappy movie on Hallmark. As per usual, corny and heart warming at the same time. [emoji4]


----------



## frick&frack

The weather channel


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> The weather channel



I bet! Hopefully Michael will stay away from you! [emoji8]


----------



## loves

TNgypsy said:


> Catching up on TWD



Me too, TWD and FTWD


----------



## skyqueen

This Is Us
AHS Apocalypse


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

^^ AHS Apocalypse! 
-----------------------------------------

60 Days in - WOW - That episode was a doozy! You don't tell an actual inmate that you are in there undercover just because you are in love?!?!?!?


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> I bet! Hopefully Michael will stay away from you! [emoji8]


^thanks...it did

———-

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## carterazo

Property Brothers Buying & Selling


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Apocalypse


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## Storm702

Growing Up Hip Hop Atlanta


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A new series called: Midnight Texas!


----------



## carterazo

Forever


----------



## jmaemonte

Just binged the third season of Man in the High Castle on Amazon. Really good show!


----------



## frick&frack

HTTYD2 on FX [emoji173]️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dracula - Starring Jonathan Rhys Meyers


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> American Horror Story - Apocalypse


I'm re-watching Coven on NetFlix...still good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## frick&frack

SYTTD


----------



## TNgypsy

Special Report w/ Bret Baier


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now? WOW!  Go Dr. Now! She's clearly delusional enabling someone else to keep them in bed & obese (800+ pounds! ), as she was caught bringing in junk food by the Hospital Staff & camera's & still denied it!


----------



## Freckles1

ALCS Boston versus Houston


----------



## TNgypsy

Tucker Carlson


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in - WOW!


----------



## Freckles1

Game 5 of the NLCS (baseball playoffs)


----------



## carterazo

Property Brothers DVR'ed


----------



## skyqueen

AHS Murder House...I'm on a roll!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Apocalypse


----------



## frick&frack

Ancient aliens


----------



## TNgypsy

Joe Rogan standup on Netflix


----------



## makeupbyomar

S01 of Hogan's Heroes. Everything I play is for ambient background filler, kinda like my version of visual elevator music. Earlier today is was all 10 Star Wars movies.


----------



## Bratty1919

Black-ish (BTW, is there a sub-thread for the show??)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## gelbergirl

NBC Nightly News


----------



## frick&frack

Hocus Pocus on Freeform


----------



## makeupbyomar

frick&frack said:


> Ancient aliens


What season and episode?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A new series called: Midnight Texas!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now?  Good grief!


----------



## carterazo

Big Bang Theory Dvr'ed [emoji23]


----------



## Freckles1

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

makeupbyomar said:


> What season and episode?


^sorry, just seeing this. I love that show, so I’ve seen most of the episodes. I like to watch the marathons on Fridays. 




Freckles1 said:


> The Five


^me too! (DVRed)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

The Discovery of Witches, UK series. Shot in Oxford, English and partially in Venice, Italy! Dreamy!!


----------



## Rikireads

Monday Night Football


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## skyqueen

911
Ray Donovan


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in: Aftermath


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## carterazo

Anthony Bourdain: Parts Unknown Dvr'ed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

Raised by wolves


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Apocalypse


----------



## Freckles1

Tennis channel - Basel tournament. I’m going to kill Roger if he loses against Simon


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bodyguard


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## carterazo

Long Lost Family Dvr'ed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A new series called: Midnight Texas!  I love Mr. Snuggle!  The talking cat!


----------



## Freckles1

World Series


----------



## carterazo

The Golden Girls


----------



## Storm702

carterazo said:


> The Golden Girls


I have been watching this literally my entire life! I watch it every night when I bottle prep for the twins. It's no wonder I later loved "Sex & the City" so much later- GG were the pioneers. The topics they covered are still relevant today. Shady Pines ma!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A new series: Dracula


----------



## frick&frack

Halloween wars


----------



## carterazo

So True! I just finished watching another episode. [emoji177]


----------



## Freckles1

Would Series


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## carterazo

Storm702 said:


> I have been watching this literally my entire life! I watch it every night when I bottle prep for the twins. It's no wonder I later loved "Sex & the City" so much later- GG were the pioneers. The topics they covered are still relevant today. Shady Pines ma!


Just realized I answered you without quoting you. [emoji16] [emoji5] 





carterazo said:


> So True! I just finished watching another episode. [emoji177]


----------



## TNgypsy

The Five


----------



## Freckles1

Penny Dreadful


----------



## Juilletdix

The Romanoffs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## maxmayer

I am watching russian show "Big difference"


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## carterazo

Flipping Out


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now? Good grief!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## carterazo

Long lost family. [emoji22] [emoji174] [emoji179]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in: Catch up 6 Months later


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Apocalypse


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## carterazo

Counting On Dvr'ed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dracula


----------



## frick&frack

Overboard


----------



## Freckles1

The Post


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now? Good grief!


----------



## frick&frack

HTTYD 2


----------



## Freckles1

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Freckles1 said:


> The Five



I’m recording it...watching when this movie is over [emoji6]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midnight Texas


----------



## frick&frack

Arrow


----------



## carterazo

Get A Room with Carson & Thom (Dvr'ed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

Election coverage


----------



## Freckles1

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## carterazo

Murder, She wrote. Dvr'd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Story - Apocalypse


----------



## Freckles1

The Five


----------



## frick&frack

Freckles1 said:


> The Five



Me too


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dracula


----------



## frick&frack

Diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midnight Texas


----------



## kellytheshopper

Friends! Never gets old


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now? Good grief!


----------



## frick&frack

Thanksgiving challenge


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Charmed


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## Femmefatale13

Brooklyn 99


----------



## frick&frack

South Park


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies  A new series that spins off  from The Vampire diaries!


----------



## frick&frack

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dracula


----------



## Freckles1

Tennis World Tour Finals 
Sasha vs Roger


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midnight Texas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now? Good grief!


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## Freckles1

Sunday night football. Not my choice [emoji107]


----------



## Hyacinth

"Betrayal: The Plot That Won the White House" on MSNBC. Fascinating, especially for history buffs with an interest in the Vietnam War and Nixon's part in it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery Of Witches - Brand new series about Witches & Vampires & Demons!!


----------



## frick&frack

Cake wars


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> A Discovery Of Witches - Brand new series about Witches & Vampires & Demons!!


This sounds interesting and right up my alley!


----------



## skyqueen

Ray Donovan
Long Island Medium


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bi Life


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Origin


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies - I  This new series. If you loved the Vampire diaries this show is for you as it's a spin off of that series. Witches, Vampire's, Werewolves, Demons, you name it! The 2nd episode had a fire breathing dragon!


----------



## Freckles1

The Macy’s Thanksgiving Day parade


----------



## michellem

Freckles1 said:


> The Macy’s Thanksgiving Day parade



Same! [emoji4]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dracula - The final season 1 episode.


----------



## DeMonica

The Little Drummer Girl - surprise, surprise. It's great but I'm happy that I'm watching the last episode.


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty John (Bravo)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery Of Witches - Fantastic series!!


----------



## frick&frack

The Kitchen


----------



## SweetCherries

Lost season 1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now? Good grief!  They ALL need to go their separate ways! Fight after fight after fight.


----------



## Rikireads

Flea Market Flip


----------



## carterazo

60 Minutes


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## thebagqueen

Big Bang theory


----------



## Storm702

Law & Order


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midnight Texas.


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## carterazo

Get a room with Carson & Thom Dvr'ed


----------



## little_j

Haunting of hill house! Such a great show.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bi Life.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

Vikings


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies - I  This new series!!


----------



## frick&frack

Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer (DVRed) [emoji173]️[emoji319]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery Of Witches - Fantastic new series on FOX8 on Demand!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now? Good grief!  They ALL need to go their separate ways! Fight after fight after fight.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## michellem

frick&frack said:


> Holiday baking championship



Such a great show!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bi Life


----------



## frick&frack

The Santa Clause [emoji173]️[emoji1335]


----------



## carterazo

Long Lost Family Dvr'd


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery Of Witches - Fantastic series!!


----------



## Freckles1

Law and order


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies - I  This new series!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Deadly Women


----------



## frick&frack

The Kitchen


----------



## phoebebuffey

*PLEASE WATCH BROOKLYN 99 IT'S SO GOOD *


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now? Good grief!  So far, not ONE couple is happy??????


----------



## frick&frack

The Santa Clause


----------



## scrpo83

The Adventures Of Merlin


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now? - Tell all part 1.


----------



## frick&frack

White House Christmas 2018


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Part 1: The one ton family.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bi Life


----------



## frick&frack

Love it or list it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery Of Witches - Fantastic series!! 

----------------------------------------------------------

GoT Season 8 Starting in April 2019!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I just watched the ad for it!!


----------



## Rikireads

Thursday Night Football [emoji458][emoji458]


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies - I  This new series!!


----------



## michellem

National Lampoons Christmas Vacation...love this movie [emoji16]


----------



## beantownSugar

Love After Lockup


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Charmed


----------



## Shoppinmel

Suits


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now? Good grief!


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Season 2: Counterpart
Season 5: Vikings


----------



## carterazo

Barcelona vs Levante


----------



## scrpo83

Once Upon A Time - Season 1
Rurouni Kenshin - S1


----------



## thebagqueen

Modern Family, season 4


----------



## skyqueen

Ray Donovan
Dirty John


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## frick&frack

Holiday baking championship


----------



## rogue1995

Last kingdom


----------



## michellem

Great American Baking Show holiday edition


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Part 2: The one ton family.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Part 2: The one ton family.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bi Life.


----------



## DeMonica

Westworld Season 2


----------



## frick&frack

Ellen Degeneres relatable


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery Of Witches - Fantastic series!!


----------



## Freckles1

Neil Cavuto


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## skyqueen

Schitt's Creek...Christmas Special


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dominion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now? - Tell all part 1. All the couples are unhappy!


----------



## frick&frack

The Santa Clause


----------



## michellem

Holiday Baking Challenge


----------



## Freckles1

Chiefs versus Seahawks


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life


----------



## michellem

Christmas Cookie Challenge


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery Of Witches


----------



## frick&frack

Chappell Show


----------



## carterazo

A Different World


----------



## lasvegasann

Cleveland Show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies


----------



## frick&frack

Derry Girls


----------



## smittykitty306

Camping World Bowl


----------



## michellem

Botched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Shannara Chronicles


----------



## Hyacinth

The Doctor Who marathon on BBC America.


----------



## robbins65

Texans vs Jags


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Where are they now? - Tell all part 2. Not one couple is happy.


----------



## frick&frack

Wuthering Heights on PBS


----------



## Storm702

Little Women


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-lb Life: Where are they now?


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA (DVRed)


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom OG


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Shannara Chronicles  That was the last episode.


----------



## Weekend shopper

The Twilight Zone


----------



## frick&frack

Off the grid on the beach


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## taho

Tidying Up with Marie Kondo on Netflix


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## harrietvane

BBC Sherlock, again.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery Of Witches  Diana killed a vampire with a golden arrow! Wish I was a Witch!


----------



## frick&frack

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Banged up abroad.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## michellem

Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Charmed


----------



## harrietvane

Brooklyn 99


----------



## roses5682

Million dollar listing la


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': What now?


----------



## frick&frack

Beach front bargain hunt


----------



## michellem

Catfish


----------



## harrietvane

Merlin


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Reruns of: 90 Day fiance'


----------



## frick&frack

The news


----------



## frick&frack

College football championship pregame


----------



## Prufrock613

I just recently discovered “Mom” on Nick at Nite.  I haven’t watched a sit-com since “Friends.”


----------



## skyqueen

The Sopranos...never saw it originally. Love it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bi Life.


----------



## frick&frack

Kids baking championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## frick&frack

Vikings


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on!


----------



## michellem

My 600lb life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: Emerald City - A series about the Wizard of Oz????  Follow the yellow brick road, follow, follow, follow, follow!


----------



## frick&frack

Property brothers


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 12: Banged up abroad.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Before the 90 Days    Note to self: Never join any social media sites!


----------



## pixileen

Netflix, Hart of Dixie
Season 1: Ep. 2


----------



## frick&frack

Victoria & Albert: the wedding part 1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance' - Re watching: Please bring back my all of my favorite series.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## thebagqueen

Chopped


----------



## skyqueen

Dirty John


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bi Life.


----------



## frick&frack

Attorney general confirmation hearing


----------



## coniglietta

high score girl


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## frick&frack

Nature


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## threadbender

Re-watching recording of the latest episode of Manifest. I did not see a thread for it here.


----------



## skyqueen

This Is Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: Emerald City  

------------------------

YES!!!  Season 4 of The Magicians starts January 30th!!!!! 

I've already seen the ad for it!!


----------



## Tiare

Watched Bodyguard. Pretty decent, I enjoyed watching it. 

Finished the latest season of The Last Kingdom. What a terrific show, I love it so much 

Caught up on The Walking Dead. I had resisted watching it, but, I have to say it's maybe my favorite yet since season 1.

Also watching The Orville - it gets better every episode!


----------



## michellem

My 600lb Life


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jimmy Fallon


----------



## frick&frack

The Kitchen (DVRed)


----------



## Caz71

Ray Donovan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Before the 90 Days   - I will never understand.


----------



## frick&frack

RHoA


----------



## frick&frack

Kids baking championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dr Pimple Popper - OMG! Gross, just gross!


----------



## frick&frack

Leah Remini: scientology & the aftermath


----------



## Storm702

This Is Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted

----------------------------------------


Season 8 of Game of Thrones starts April 15th!!!! 

WooHoo!!!  LOVE the ad for it!!  It promises to be exciting!!!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Just finished the hook-up plan. So good! Cant wait for next season.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Dr Pimple Popper - OMG! Gross, just gross!


Yup! What will they think of next?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Yup! What will they think of next?



I at least thought that they would "Blur" the squeezing & cutting open parts - Hell no!!!!    You try & want to look away, but you look & keep watching it anyway! 

I think I'm scarred for life!!   Good grief! It looks like brain matter!!  "Would you like to "Hold / See it???"


----------



## taho

Hi Score Girl on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## egak

Grace & Frankie on Netflix.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Emerald City

-----------------------------------------

I wish they would stop teasing me with different ad clips of The Magicians season 4!!!  I want to watch it now!! 

January 30th cannot come quick enough!!  Only 5 Days left!!


----------



## frick&frack

The kominsky method


----------



## Storm702

Love After Lockup


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 12: Banged up abroad


----------



## frick&frack

Diners drive-ins & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Before the 90 Days


----------



## frick&frack

New girl


----------



## Bagaddictny212

Deadly Class


----------



## carterazo

The Fabulous Mrs. Maisel


----------



## frick&frack

carterazo said:


> The Fabulous Mrs. Maisel


^love it. Such a great show. 

——-

RHoA


----------



## carterazo

frick&frack said:


> ^love it. Such a great show.
> 
> ——-
> 
> RHoA


Yes, I love it! I'm trying to pace myself so I don't run out too quickly. [emoji28]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: MAFS - Australia


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## arnott

Mr.  Robot


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dr Pimple Popper - WHY???? OMG! Gross!  It helps somewhat when you turn the sound down!


----------



## skyqueen

Downton Abbey  Final Season


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Nothing - I should have been able to watch Season 4 episode 1 of The Magicians! - BUT - My pay TV is down due to thunderstorms!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 1 of The Magicians - I hope it's not going to take x amount of episode's before they get back & remember everything. Disappointed - I want them to get it back now!   I still LOVE Margo!!


----------



## JillyJiggs

Marvelous Mrs Maisel season 2!


----------



## frick&frack

Seinfeld


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## frick&frack

Diners drive-ins & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies


----------



## mollygood

arnott said:


> Mr.  Robot


Nice show, thanks for sharing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Before the 90 Days


----------



## arnott

The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## frick&frack

New girl


----------



## michellem

Say Yes to the Dress


----------



## Chloe_chick999

The Superbowl, go Rams!


----------



## thebagqueen

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The Superbowl, go Rams!



Me too! I’m all for anyone to beat the Patriots


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dr Pimple Popper - I'm never going to look at oatmeal ever again!!!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Emerald City


----------



## threadbender

Manifest (again, on DVR)


----------



## frick&frack

Leah Remini: scientology & the aftermath


----------



## carterazo

Growing Pains


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 2 of The Magicians!  They got it back!


----------



## frick&frack

Nature


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## frick&frack

Mark Twain part 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies


----------



## arnott

The Big Bang Theory


----------



## frick&frack

Diners drive ins & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Emerald City


----------



## frick&frack

Rio


----------



## carterazo

I Love Lucy - it never gets old!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Before the 90 Days


----------



## frick&frack

Lark rise to candleford


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dr Pimple Popper


----------



## frick&frack

Arrow


----------



## michellem

Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## skyqueen

54


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: MAFS - Australia  OMG!   Crikey!  Lets Husband swap??????


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Trek: Discovery


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 3 of The Magicians!  I want a bird that brings me sandwiches as well!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Nature


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on - Another wedding!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## frick&frack

South Park


----------



## michellem

Dr. Pimple Popper...why do I do this to myself ‍♀️


----------



## arnott

My Big Fat Fabulous Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

michellem said:


> Dr. Pimple Popper...why do I do this to myself ‍♀️



I know! I'm the same. I really want to look away but I still watch it! Gross!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Cheers 

... Sometimes you want to go where everybody knows your name.


----------



## skyqueen

AManIntoFashion said:


> Cheers
> 
> ... Sometimes you want to go where everybody knows your name.


I just finished 11 seasons of Frazier...another good one!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Emerald City


----------



## Hyacinth

"Finding Atlantis - The New Evidence" on the Science Channel. Good stuff!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Before the 90 Days   OFTLOG! Darcy PLEASE dump him ASAP! Or vice versa!


----------



## frick&frack

Kids baking championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dr. Pimple Popper - And I still come back for more!


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Dr. Pimple Popper - And I still come back for more!



LOL!...a glutton for abuse [emoji48]


----------



## carterazo

A Woman in Trouble ( Lorena Bobbit)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 4 of The Magicians!  Having sex with a tree????     The quickening?


----------



## frick&frack

The Kitchen


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on - It's a Boy for Joy!!


----------



## arnott

Dr Pimple Popper.      Excuse me while I go vomit.


----------



## ntaher7

Dynasty 
The continuum 
Lost in space 
The 100 
Now that I think about it that’s too many [emoji23][emoji23] but that’s why I am never done with any of them !


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## michellem

Family by the Ton


----------



## robbins65

Fox and Friends


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## arnott

The  Oscars!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Emerald City


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom OG


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Before the 90 Days


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## Freckles1

Men’s ATP tournament in Acapulco


----------



## makeupbyomar

Hogan's Heroes S06E19 (Klink for the Defense)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 5 of The Magicians!


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: The Gifted


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## frick&frack

Nature


----------



## skyqueen

Wiseguy (1987)
Boston Legal


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Walking Dead


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

MAFS - Australia! OMG!  Husband swapping, getting hit on by another wife! Affairs happening! Another wife trying to punch another wife!   It's Bat shyyyt crazy!!


----------



## SweetCherries

Ransom


----------



## loves

Kingdom (Netflix's Korean zombie series, so good).


----------



## egak

lovlouisvuitton said:


> MAFS - Australia! OMG!  Husband swapping, getting hit on by another wife! Affairs happening! Another wife trying to punch another wife!   It's Bat shyyyt crazy!!



Such a bad show LOL.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Emerald City


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Emerald City



Loved that show. Wish they’d do more seasons.


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Before the 90 Days


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## makeupbyomar

True Detective (Season 3)


----------



## michellem

My 600lb Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 6 of The Magicians!  I frigging LOVE Margo!


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 4 episode 6 of The Magicians!  I frigging LOVE Margo!


^love her too!

——-

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## michellem

Kids Baking Championship


----------



## Pinkalicious

Married at First Sight


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## carterazo

Victoria  (such a great show!)


----------



## michellem

Botched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dr Pimple Popper  - I'm a sucker for the "Pop!"


----------



## DeMonica

Vikings 5 - I must have been a shield maiden in one of my previous lives.


----------



## frick&frack

House hunters


----------



## michellem

Family by the Ton


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Emerald City


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Dateline


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dynasties


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

MAFS - Australia! OMG!  Now another affair has started?????? It's married at First sight - Not, lets crack on with the other husband's & wives????


----------



## harrietvane

Inspector Lewis


----------



## frick&frack

Home Town


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Family by the Ton


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 7 of The Magicians!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## makeupbyomar

Just finished watching Season 1 of Project Blue Book (2018)


----------



## Miner's wife

The Orville


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Emerald City


----------



## michellem

Botched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies


----------



## carterazo

Victoria


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Before the 90 Days


----------



## frick&frack

The Magicians


----------



## GhstDreamer

Doom Patrol  - excellent series so far


----------



## michellem

Schitt’s Creek...LOVE this show!


----------



## carterazo

The Fabulous Mrs. Maisel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dynasties


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## pixileen

Turn Up Charlie on Netflix.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dr Pimple Popper


----------



## frick&frack

Home town


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## Pan_cake

Workin’ Moms


----------



## joombo

Started 'Love, Death & Robots' 
Getting quite bored with Gotham though. Just watched S5E8 and it seemed quite a waste of time.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Narcos + Queer Eye


----------



## skyqueen

This Is Us


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 8 of The Magicians!  Another Dragon!!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Season 1 of The Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## michellem

Kids Baking Championship


----------



## kandicenicole

Blackish


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## snowjade

The Zoo on Animal Planet


----------



## frick&frack

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## makeupbyomar

Season 2 The Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## michellem

Botched


----------



## makeupbyomar

Kitchen Nightmares S04E12


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies


----------



## Tiare

American Gods. We got a free Starz month long trial to watch Cars 2 and I remembered this show was on the channel. I've been a fan of Neil Gaiman for a long time and have enjoyed almost everything he's been a part of. I looooooooooooooooove the show. While it may not follow the book exactly (which book to screen ever is?) it's amazingly true to the vibe that Gaiman's graphic novels and stories have.


----------



## michellem

Schitt’s Creek


----------



## Hyacinth

Rachel Maddow


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Trek Discovery S02E10


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aftermath


----------



## skyqueen

Boris Karloff's Thriller (1961-62)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on.


----------



## carterazo

Victoria


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Before the 90 Days: Tell all


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season 7: My 600-LB Life


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 9 of The Magicians!


----------



## michellem

My 600lb Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## Pinkalicious

Married at First Sight


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Trek Discovery S02E11 "Perpetual Infinity"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aftermath


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Six Million Dollar Man S03E14 "The Winning Smile"


----------



## skyqueen

Barry


----------



## floodette

osmosis on netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

MAFS - Australia


----------



## makeupbyomar

Battlestar Galactica (1978) S01E06 "Gun on Ice Planet Zero Pt.1"


----------



## frick&frack

Spring baking championship


----------



## skyqueen

I.D. Discovery


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season 7: My 600-LB Life


----------



## skyqueen

This Is Us


----------



## frick&frack

Nature - Equis: the story of the horse (parts 1 & 2)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 10 of The Magicians!  I frigging LOVE Margo!!!


----------



## skyqueen

True Blood...never saw this before


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## frick&frack

Beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aftermath


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Legacies


----------



## frick&frack

DDD


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Iron Chef America


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance'


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Killing Eve


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

MAFS - Australia


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Trek Discovery S02E12 "Through the Valley of Shadows"


----------



## michellem

Spring Baking Championship


----------



## frick&frack

Home Town


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season 7: My 600-LB Life


----------



## frick&frack

Schitt’s creek


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 11 of The Magicians!  Margo & Her monthly on a book!! OMG!!     I was laughing so much it scared my beloved dog on my lap!


----------



## wee drop o bush

*Derry Girls* Season 2


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Orville Season 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## imgg

Killing Eve.  Why is there not thread about this one?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aftermath


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Six Million Dollar Man - S05E19/20 - Date with Danger Pt.1, Pt.2

Just realized this two part episode has the same plot as Eagle Eye (2008)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance'


----------



## frick&frack

Game of Thrones S7E4


----------



## frick&frack

Game of Thrones S7E5


----------



## Lady Zhuge

GoT
Leaving Neverland


----------



## frick&frack

Game of Thrones S8E1 again


----------



## skyqueen

True Blood...still!


----------



## kayv

Season 8 Game Of Thrones *woot* *woot*


----------



## Love4MK

Chicago PD (season 1)
I am HOOKED.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 8: Game of Thrones!!!!!


----------



## TraGiv

The Fix


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jeopardy - anyone else? James is insane good!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 12 of The Magicians!  Only one episode left!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## Hyacinth

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 4: Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry



CNN's and MSNBC's coverage of the Mueller Report.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 7: My 600-LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aftermath


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance'


----------



## bellarusa

The World Between Us. This is an amazing show.


----------



## thebagqueen

Game of thrones


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 8: Game of Thrones!!!!!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Trek Discovery Season 2


----------



## Soniaa

*I wonder which deaths are going to be discussed more next Monday--Avengers Endgame or Game of Thrones?!*


----------



## threadbender

The Fix


----------



## frick&frack

Arrow


----------



## skyqueen

@lovlouisvuitton...finally got to start The Discovery of Witches which is now on AMC. Love it, thanks for the suggestion! A great show to watch after watching 7 seasons of True Blood.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 7: My 600-LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> @lovlouisvuitton...finally got to start The Discovery of Witches which is now on AMC. Love it, thanks for the suggestion! A great show to watch after watching 7 seasons of True Blood.



I thought you might! I'm glad you're enjoying it! 

I'm waiting for season 2!!!!! Every episode gets better & better!


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I thought you might! I'm glad you're enjoying it!
> 
> I'm waiting for season 2!!!!! Every episode gets better & better!


I like the casting, too...really done well!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> I like the casting, too...really done well!



I know! Isn't Diana (Teresa Palmer) Gorgeous!  Beautiful eyes & stunning!  And a Fellow Aussie!! Lol!

I'm also a fan of True Blood!


----------



## michellem

Little People Big World


----------



## k5ml3k

Cubs game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4 episode 13 of The Magicians!  That was the last episode.


----------



## michellem

Game of Thrones


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## skyqueen

911


----------



## Obsessed68

I'm watching Game of Thrones of course  And chilling adventures of Sabrina on Netflix.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Hollywood Medium with Tyler Henry


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aftermath


----------



## Love4MK

Chicago PD (Season 3)


----------



## randeeh

chilling adventures of Sabrina on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Drag me down the aisle - Hilarious!!!    I LOVE the Drag queens!


----------



## Compass Rose

The Son ... Season 2.  So good!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Doom Patrol - favourite new series this year


----------



## skyqueen

The Discovery of Witches
Barry


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Lady Zhuge

90 Day Fiancé Happily Ever After and Pillow Talk


----------



## Love4MK

Chicago PD (Season 4)
I'm addicted!


----------



## frick&frack

A Century in The Sun: Henry Flagler & The Making of Florida


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 8: Game of Thrones!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 7: My 600-LB Life


----------



## frick&frack

Nature: American spring live


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Trek TOS - Season 1


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## frick&frack

Star Wars 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance' - You ask someone to marry you after 5 days????????


----------



## skyqueen

The Discovery of Witches
Barry
The Disappearance of Susan Cox Powell (Oxygen)...chilling


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 8: Game of Thrones!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600-LB Life


----------



## michellem

My 600lb Life


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Trek TOS - Season 2 (remastered)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance' - A train wreck waiting to happen!


----------



## frick&frack

Game of Thrones


----------



## fruitybunch

I have been watching Line of Duty (BBC) and it was amazing. I binge watched all five seasons. If you haven't seen it yet it's worth watching. In the UK Netflix the first four seasons are available


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 8 episode 5: Game of Thrones


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600-lb Life


----------



## Soniaa

Catfish...amazing how many gullible people are out there


----------



## frick&frack

Say yes to the dress


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## michellem

Little people, big world


----------



## skyqueen

911
Discovery of Witches
Barry


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## frick&frack

Caribbean life


----------



## rutabaga

Current rotation:
Killing Eve, blackish, Brooklyn 99

Waiting for Claws, Big Little Lies, and HtGAWM to return...


----------



## makeupbyomar

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 8 episode 5: Game of Thrones


... Can't wait to binge watch all six episodes!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Soniaa said:


> Catfish...amazing how many gullible people are out there


Just IMDb'd it. Interesting...


----------



## michellem

Project Runway


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister wives


----------



## skyqueen

The original Dynasty...forgot how fun and campy this show was. Dame Joan was perfect!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Aftermath


----------



## 336

The Handmaids Tale! Speechless.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance'


----------



## frick&frack

American gods


----------



## Hyacinth

A mini-marathon of "The Zoo" on Animal Planet.

GREAT program!
https://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/the-zoo/


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 8: Game of Throne episode 6.   That was last very last episode & Season.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600-lb Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## zinacef

Big Little lies marathon—- great show, so sad. Love it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking sister wife


----------



## michellem

Little People Big World


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Season 3 of Easy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Banged up abroad


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance'  And you are marrying them why??????


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough - The Natural World  I love him & his passion for animals!


----------



## michellem

Double Shot at Love


----------



## makeupbyomar

Game of Thrones S8 Ep. 1 - 4


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600-lb Life


----------



## michellem

Game of Thrones season 1 epi 10 (rewatching the series)


----------



## SparklehorsetteMadeleine

_Killing Eve_.

I think a rewatch for _Game of Thrones _is also due. Looking forward to _The Handmaid's Tale_ returning next month.


----------



## skyqueen

A Discovery of Witches finale


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## Frivole88

Chernobyl on HBO

Riverdale season 3 on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> A Discovery of Witches finale



Midnight Texas is another great series! Same producers & creators as True Blood. It has all sorts of magical creatures including, Witches, Vampire's, Shape shifter & More! I'm sure you'll love it!

----------------------------------------

Aftermath


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Midnight Texas is another great series! Same producers & creators as True Blood. It has all sorts of magical creatures including, Witches, Vampire's, Shape shifter & More! I'm sure you'll love it!
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Aftermath


Just googled and I can get this show through NBC. I loved True Blood! On my list


----------



## michellem

Game of Thrones season 2 episode 1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## Pinkalicious

michellem said:


> Double Shot at Love



Is this worth watching? I've been thinking of trying it out haha


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bachelor


----------



## michellem

Pinkalicious said:


> Is this worth watching? I've been thinking of trying it out haha



It’s definitely entertaining! My husband and I enjoy it for mindless television


----------



## michellem

Game of Throne season 2 episode 4


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance'  And you are marrying them why??????  I don't get it. All the couples do is argue & fight.


----------



## chicinthecity777

kristinlorraine said:


> Chernobyl on HBO


We are also watching Chernobyl, 4 episodes in and it's been hell of a show! Currently rated no. 1 TV on IMDB. A master piece!


----------



## michellem

My 600lb Life


----------



## Hyacinth

"All The President's Men Revisited" on MSNBC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Midnight Texas  - Re watching season 1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600-lb Life - That was a hard episode to watch.


----------



## Hyacinth

chicinthecity777 said:


> We are also watching Chernobyl, 4 episodes in and it's been hell of a show! Currently rated no. 1 TV on IMDB. A master piece!



I agree completely on Chernobyl, only 5 episodes, but a great job by everyone involved. Jared Harris keeps hitting grand slam home runs.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Game of Thrones S8 Ep. 5 - 6


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Cloak & Dagger


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bachelorette lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## michellem

Double Shot at Love


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking sister wife


----------



## makeupbyomar

Chernobyl


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance'  And you are marrying them why??????  You turned a blind eye to his cheating & now he's cheating one day after you get married & you question him?????? Um....Make's sense how???????? Good grief!


----------



## rutabaga

Can’t wait for Claws and Big Little Lies to return tonight!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Black Mirror Season 5


----------



## zinacef

Claws season 3 premier the Big little lies season 2


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm surprised Big Little Lies doesn't have its own thread.  I loved last night's show.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Life in pieces
Modern Family


----------



## skyqueen

beekmanhill said:


> I'm surprised Big Little Lies doesn't have its own thread.  I loved last night's show.


Loved it too!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/big-little-lies.961035/page-23


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Big Little Lies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600-lb Life


----------



## Love4MK

Chicago PD (Season 5)


----------



## DeMonica

BLL2 - it's on a par with the previous season.


----------



## rutabaga

beekmanhill said:


> I'm surprised Big Little Lies doesn't have its own thread.  I loved last night's show.



Same here! It went by so fast. Claws was meh. Hope it improves next week.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## skyqueen

Finished Dynasty...now Dallas!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Inbetween


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Warrior


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## michellem

Teen mom og


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance'  One bride to be spent 48 hours in jail because she assaulted you???? And that isn't a red flag for you Colt???  Mind blowing. No words!


----------



## Hyacinth

The Monkees on MeTV


----------



## michellem

Double shot at Love


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Twilight Zone (2019) Season 1


----------



## Love4MK

Chicago PD (Season 6)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom OG


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Big Little Lies


----------



## 336

Gossip Girl. Can't believe this is old now


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600-lb Life - That was a tragic episode.


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## michellem

Game of Thrones (rewatching from the beginning)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## frick&frack

Nature


----------



## michellem

Double Shot at Love


----------



## Hyacinth

Nothing Left Unsaid: Gloria Vanderbilt and Anderson Cooper


----------



## Pinkalicious

bachelorette


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Inbetween


----------



## michellem

Game of Thrones season 3, episode 5


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Sister Wives


----------



## michellem

Kids Baking Championship


----------



## frick&frack

Great food truck race


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance' - Tell all Part 1:  Good grief! And you married them why??????


----------



## michellem

Game of thrones


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Big Little Lies


----------



## Love4MK

Chicago PD (Season 6)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Legion!!  David is back!!  And it's just as wacky as previous seasons!


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom OG


----------



## Anne_Chelsea

I'm absolutely obsessed with Made in Chelsea! I want to meet all of the cast. I was so surprised yesterday when I was out and heard one of the cast talking about a SPEED DATING competition they were going to. I COULD NOT BELIEVE MY EARS!!!!!!!
I did some serious internet searching #classic and found the link hehehe
Any made in chelsea lovers out there? Here's the link. I've signed up!!
https://www.clikdapp.com/love-at-first-flight


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600-lb Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## michellem

Double Shot at Love


----------



## jimmie staton

'Claws' and 'Queen of the South'
"J!m"


----------



## LemonDrop

dead to me. was awesome.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Inbetween


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day fiance' - Tell all Part 2:  Good grief!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dr. Pimple Popper  - OMG! Gross!


----------



## nightatthemoxie

Big Little Lies s2 & Divorce s3 premiere tonight (both HBO)


----------



## michellem

Game of Thrones (rewatching series)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600-lb Life


----------



## chicinthecity777

Startup. OK not exactly TV show but a series done by Sony Crackle stream service and available on Amazon Prime. Great show!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I Love Lucy & The Lucy-Desi Comedy Hour!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Legion!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

The Handmaid’s Tale


----------



## michellem

A Capitol Fourth


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Inbetween


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Warrior


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after


----------



## frick&frack

Wimbledon highlights


----------



## justwatchin

Big Little Lies


----------



## makeupbyomar

Stranger Things S3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Big Little Lies


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## michellem

World Cake Championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## justwatchin

Years and Years on HBO


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## michellem

GoT again


----------



## frick&frack

RHoBH


----------



## stella39

Euphoria HBO


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600 LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Leah Remini: Scientology and the Aftermath


----------



## michellem

Big little lies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Legion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after -  Good grief!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Been binging The Good Wife and really enjoying it. My mom warned me that the finale sucks, so I'm not expecting much.


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Handmaids Tale S3 - Ep. 4, 5


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Big Little Lies


----------



## frick&frack

arrested development


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600 LB Life


----------



## michellem

Big little lies


----------



## sdkitty

Lady Zhuge said:


> Killing Eve


I'm surprised there isn't a thread for Killing Eve.  I just finished watching the first and second seasons.  I miss having it to watch.


----------



## Hyacinth

Midsomer Murders


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Legion


----------



## Lady Zhuge

sdkitty said:


> I'm surprised there isn't a thread for Killing Eve.  I just finished watching the first and second seasons.  I miss having it to watch.



Feel free to start one! It’s such an entertaining show. Jodie Comer really steals it IMO. 

Currently watching Judge Mathis


----------



## michellem

GoT


----------



## rutabaga

Dead Files


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Inbetween


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## skyqueen

Mommy Dead and Dearest


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Story of God with Morgan Freeman


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom OG


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Big Brother


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after - Good grief!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Big Little Lies - That was the last episode.


----------



## michellem

GoT


----------



## mdcx

The Veronica Mars reboot - so fun!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600 LB Life


----------



## AManIntoFashion

The Andy Griffith Show on Netflix! 

I'm 27, but love all of those old tv shows!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## IntheOcean

Roswell, New Mexico.

Need to finish it this week, I have five episodes left, I believe.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Legion


----------



## scrpo83

Beyblade Burst: Evolution


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Inbetween


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Warrior


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after - Good grief!  And all still married????  Why????????


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## carterazo

Downton Abbey Season 4.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Shark week on the Discovery channel.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600 LB Life


----------



## zinacef

Enlightened on HBO with Laura Dern —- it’s actually old but a great show!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Legion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Inbetween


----------



## zinacef

Killing Eve——- so good!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Broadchurch


----------



## michellem

Teen mom og


----------



## wyu1229

suits.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Warrior


----------



## Serenity19

The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore: Family Vacation


----------



## rutabaga

A Black Lady Sketch Show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after - Good grief!  FTLOG! Please all divorce!


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season: 7: My 600 LB Life


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## lovieluvslux

Claws S3


----------



## michellem

The Little Couple


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## thebagqueen

RH of Beverly Hills


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Legion


----------



## Hyacinth

Is anyone besides me totally skeeved out by the program title "Doctor P***** P****r"? I can't even stand reading it, much less typing it. Only one thing to do ...


----------



## frick&frack

diners, drive-ins, & dives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Inbetween


----------



## michellem

Flip or Flop


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after - Good grief!  FTLOG! Please all divorce!  Nicole - Please wake the hell up!


----------



## wyu1229

Altered Carbon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## mariaangel330

Teen Titans


----------



## frick&frack

The Five


----------



## michellem

Jane the Virgin


----------



## wyu1229

Lost in Space


----------



## makeupbyomar

lovlouisvuitton said:


> 90 Day fiance': Happily ever after - Good grief!  FTLOG! Please all divorce!  Nicole - Please wake the hell up!



Lol


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Pillow Talk!


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom OG


----------



## makeupbyomar

Fringe S1


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Inbetween


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## makeupbyomar

Fringe S2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Warrior


----------



## michellem

Kids Baking Championship


----------



## justwatchin

Succession season 2


----------



## Sterntalerli

Mindhunter Season2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Legion


----------



## michellem

GoT


----------



## skyqueen

Sterntalerli said:


> Mindhunter Season2


I binged the first 5 episodes...loved it! Charlie Manson


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after - Good grief!


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## skyqueen

Ted Bundy: Mind of a Monster  ID Discovery


----------



## frick&frack

The Kitchen


----------



## frick&frack

now...The Pioneer Woman


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Pillow Talk!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Inbetween


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB Life


----------



## michellem

The Little Couple


----------



## skyqueen

The Last Czars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600 LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## Welltraveled!

Mind hunter


----------



## skyqueen

Injustice with Nancy Grace


----------



## carterazo

Old Hallmark movies: Au Pair


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## skyqueen

Halston  CNN


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after - Good grief!  FTLOG! Please all divorce!   Larissa Landed in Jail again!


----------



## justwatchin

Just finished SWAT season 1. Waiting for season 2 on HULU.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Pillow Talk!


----------



## frick&frack

the news


----------



## michellem

Kids Baking Championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in


----------



## carterazo

Another Hallmark movie: The Wedding Chapel


----------



## jimmie staton

Southside (on Comedy Central) 
"J!m"


----------



## Tiare

Just finished Mindhunter Season 2. I loved season 1 and season 2 was equally as great.
Unfortunately, my husband and I are now scraping the dregs to find something else to watch until Carnival Row/The Dark Crystal start up in a week. So, we're watching:

Banshee.... absolutely ridiculous "Skinemax" series
Electric Dreams... fitting name since I fell asleep during the first two episodes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## jimmie staton

Snowfall
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Okavango: River of Dreams - On Nat Geo Wild


----------



## vintagebaghunter

Mindhunter


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor


----------



## makeupbyomar

Fringe S4


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after? - Good grief!  Happily????? Change that to: Divorce me after!


----------



## skyqueen

Empire Falls


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Pillow Talk!


----------



## frick&frack

the weather channel


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Whiskey Cavalier.  Recorded when first aired but just now watching. Really loving it, plus Scott is a cutie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kids Behind Bars: Life Or Parole


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Okavango: River of Dreams


----------



## carterazo

Downton Abbey Season 4. Trying to catch up before the movie.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after? - Good grief!  Happily????? Jay, you got caught having sex in a bathroom????


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Pillow Talk!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor - Love it! Blindsides happening at every vote!  Bye, bye Godmother!


----------



## carterazo

Downton Abbey Season 5


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in


----------



## egak

Shrill


----------



## frick&frack

beachfront bargain hunt


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kids Behind Bars: Life Or Parole


----------



## IntheOcean

Flack

Starring/produced by Anna Paquin. Only 6 episodes, but there will be a second season. If you love edgy and fun dramas, go and check it out! I'm definitely waiting for season 2. Not gonna post any spoilers, of course, but the very last scene of the last episode was quite... heart wrenching, I would say.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Okavango: River of Dreams


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Blue Planet  ( re watching)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after? - Good grief!  Happily????? One divorce down just a few more to go!


----------



## carterazo

Downton Abbey Season 6.  I will be ready for the movie!


----------



## michellem

The Little Couple


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Pillow Talk!


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## vintagebaghunter

Succession. So, so good. And criminally underrated/overlooked.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor  Now only 2 left & I'm fairly sure who is going to win & it's not the one I was hoping for. We'll see.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Who is America ?


----------



## michellem

Kids Baking Championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

60 Days in


----------



## skyqueen

I.D. Discovery


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 9: AHS 1984!!


----------



## frick&frack

Rehab Addict


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 9: AHS 1984!!


I liked it...very campy but that's the point! Only wish some of the original cast members were back, I miss them. Maybe too old for the storyline?


----------



## pursegirl3

The Ranch season 7 on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kids Behind Bars: Life Or Parole


----------



## luvprada

Criminal- Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after? - Good grief!  Happily????? Arrested again! lol! That make's it 3 times now????


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Handmaids Tale S3, E6 - 13


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Pillow Talk!     I'll miss this now.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Bachelor - What? You stated how madly in love you were? Yet, when it wasn't you, you didn't shed a tear? He dodged a bullet!


----------



## michellem

Halloween Baking Championship


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To tell the truth - new version...


----------



## jimmie staton

Bless This Mess
"J!m"


----------



## carterazo

Hallmark Movies


----------



## frick&frack

RHC


----------



## skyqueen

AHS  Apocalypse...again!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in


----------



## jimmie staton

Chicago PD
"J!m"


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jimmie staton said:


> Chicago PD
> "J!m"


Love Chicago PD!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Judge Judy


----------



## carterazo

Victoria Season 2 The Christmas Special


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD new episode!!!


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Judge Judy


Love me some Judge Judy !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Chicago PD new episode!!!


I recorded it on the DVR... no spoiler alerts please !?! (okay just a little one... lol)
"J!m"


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jimmie staton said:


> I recorded it on the DVR... no spoiler alerts please !?! (okay just a little one... lol)
> "J!m"


I record it and watch later..no spoiler info from me but this show never disappoints....


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I record it and watch later..no spoiler info from me but this show never disappoints....


I know, right ? Okay... I'm skipping my workout to watch my recorded new episode of Chicago PD... I am getting my ice cream and potato chips ready ... I know I should be having a balanced breakfast and exercise, but this is important and has to be done the right way. I always watch Chicago PD with Ice cream (Baskin Robbins rainbow sherbet) and potato chips ! 
"J!m"


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jimmie staton said:


> I know, right ? Okay... I'm skipping my workout to watch my recorded new episode of Chicago PD... I am getting my ice cream and potato chips ready ... I know I should be having a balanced breakfast and exercise, but this is important and has to be done the right way. I always watch Chicago PD with Ice cream (Baskin Robbins rainbow sherbet) and potato chips !
> "J!m"


Very Impressive! Worth making the exception for a balanced breakfast for Chicago PD!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Packers vs Eagles game....


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Very Impressive! Worth making the exception for a balanced breakfast for Chicago PD!


Thank you LVlvoe_bug… #priorities... lol
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Packers vs Eagles game....


Me too... a very good game.
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 9: AHS 1984!!        The spawn of the devil is in it! lol!


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kids Behind Bars: Life Or Parole


----------



## pursegirl3

Live PD my old town is one of the Police Departments this time. Hopefully I won't see anyone I know


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday Night Live


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sucession


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after? - Tell all Part 1 - None of the couples are happy & 2 couples are divorced already????


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blue Planet II - Sir David Attenborough   (re watching)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The people’s court


----------



## michellem

Halloween Baking Championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB life (re watching)


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## skyqueen

911
This Is Us
The Deuce


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kids Behind Bars: Life Or Parole


----------



## michellem

Jersey shore Family Vacation


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal Lockdown


----------



## michellem

Outlander


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Deadly Women


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': Happily ever after? - Tell all Part 2 - Good grief!  2 couples are divorced & the rest are not far behind!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Raiders in London ...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way - Good grief!  You're going to marry someone who cat-fished you????


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> 90 Day fiance': Happily ever after? - Tell all Part 2 - Good grief!  2 couples are divorced & the rest are not far behind!





lovlouisvuitton said:


> 90 Day fiance': The other way - Good grief!  You're going to marry someone who cat-fished you????


Holy Sh!t...I may have to watch this program


----------



## missbellamama

Succession and the Righteous Gemstones


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Holy Sh!t...I may have to watch this program



The "The other way" is about  Americans who move overseas & marry someone. The opposite of 90 Day fiance'. Not giving any spoilers away! 

Paul is back!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Handmaid’s Tale


----------



## michellem

Halloween Baking Championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Chernobyl


----------



## frick&frack

The Five (DVRed)


----------



## skyqueen

My Ghost Story   
Most Terrifying Places in America
Travel Channel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and order SVU


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The people’s court
The conners


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 9: AHS 1984!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

2019 - Love Island Australia


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief! You're getting cat fished & still you send money????  I really wish I could knock some sense into these people!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Younger


----------



## skyqueen

Murder For Hire  Oxygen


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Matlock


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way - Good grief!  These shows really do my head in. Reality goes out the window!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

This is us .....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

2019 - Love Island Australia


----------



## frick&frack

chopped


----------



## carterazo

Friends on Netflix. Trying to finish all seasons before the end of the year.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS New Orleans....


----------



## rutabaga

Animal Kingdom. I started watching late last week on a whim and I’m hooked. I binge watched over the weekend and I’m almost done with season 2


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank


----------



## jimmie staton

Bless This Mess
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

The Deuce
"J!m"


----------



## floodette

addams family


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 9: AHS 1984!!


----------



## jimmie staton

Ballers (the season and series just ended)
"J!m"


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal Lockdown


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

2019 - Love Island Australia


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief! 3 Episode's in & STILL waiting for everyone to meet face to face!


----------



## eunaddict

Newly addicted to Godfather of Harlem with Forest Whitaker. So good.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way - Good grief!  Cat-fished & He's already married???? Just left that little bit of info out????


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Modern Family


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nancy Drew


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Kids Behind Bars: Life Or Parole


----------



## GhstDreamer

It's Your Turn


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom Young and Pregnant


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The family Chantel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911  Creepy!


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Paranormal 911  Creepy!


On my list!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 9: AHS 1984!!


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Paranormal 911  Creepy!


I started this series and enjoying it. Well done yet creepy! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief! Lets all start a relationship hiding secrets & telling lies!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Chargers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way - Good grief!  4 Episode's in & STILL waiting for nearly everyone to meet!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark tank


----------



## Soniaa

Dancing with the stars

Wait ...is that sean spicer!?......


----------



## michellem

Nailed it: France


----------



## carterazo

Friends Season 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The family Chantel


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last episode: 60 Days in - Cannot wait for the reunion!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 9: AHS 1984!! - I love this series - But this series so far has been a disappointment for me.


----------



## frick&frack

Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## michellem

Flip or Flop


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911  This episode blew my mind!


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## pixileen

Succession season 2 episode 10
The calculating treachery and deceit have my jaw dropped .
Season 3 is going to be on fire.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal Lockdown


----------



## Souzie

I'm watching NOS4A2


----------



## Grande Latte

Mrs. Fletcher. Silicon Valley.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief! Darcy having a meltdown because her BF (in her mind! ) didn't want to sleep with her on the first night they just met!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way - Good grief!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600 LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 5: 60 Days in: Reunion


----------



## Pinkified J

The Voice and the Masked Singer.


----------



## skyqueen

LOL! @lovlouisvuitton...you are on a roll!
Love Paranormal 911...some episodes are frightening!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> LOL! @lovlouisvuitton...you are on a roll!
> Love Paranormal 911...some episodes are frightening!



Have you watched the episode about the Grim reaper? Straight out of the movie Ghost!   Sent chills up my spine! 
---------------

Another great new series: His Dark Materials   If you have watched the movie: The Golden Compass (Love it!).

You'll know what happens & what it is about. Great effects with witches & demons & giant warrior polar bears!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season one: His Dark Materials


----------



## rogue1995

Jack Ryan


----------



## thebagqueen

Blue Bloods. Fell in love with this show all of a sudden


----------



## floodette

Evil.

Love the series so much!


----------



## frick&frack

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season one: His Dark Materials



Love this show!


----------



## frick&frack

The Kitchen


----------



## skyqueen

Finished Paranormal 911 
Do not watch @frick&frack


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The family Chantel  This family just loves hiring PI's!  Oh my! What they found out!


----------



## Phiona88

Condor season 1.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief! Is this show for real??? Chocolate G-Strings?? For someone he's never met & IMHO (actually not just me) is cat-fishing him!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Lions game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way - Good grief!


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom Young and Pregnant


----------



## skyqueen

Famously Afraid  Travel Channel


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Finished Paranormal 911
> Do not watch @frick&frack



Haha...don’t worry, the title alone is a warning for me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: His Dark Materials


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600 LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 9: AHS 1984!!


----------



## Love4MK

The Handmaid's Tale (season 2)


----------



## skyqueen

The Preppy Murder: Death in Central Park     
AMC/SundanceTV  
Chilling!


----------



## skyqueen

Long Island Medium


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911


----------



## justwatchin

The Mandalorian


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief! Darcy! FTLOG Stop carrying on about a proposal every 2 frigging minutes! Are you desperate????? Cringe!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs rams ugh!!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way - Good grief!


----------



## skyqueen

Ray Donovan
People Investigates  ID Discovery


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600 LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## ohmisseevee

The Mandalorian on Disney+!


----------



## lxrac

Daybreak on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: His Dark Materials


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough: Seven Worlds, One Planet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911  I'd take you back home too if you were in the car with me!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Legacies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief! Nothing but lies & secrets. What a joke!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Giants


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way - Good grief!  Jiggy Jiggy?


----------



## br3wx

All Rise


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600 LB Life: Where are they now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: His Dark Materials


----------



## michellem

Charlie Brown Thanksgiving


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough: Seven Worlds, One Planet


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom Young and Pregnant


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911


----------



## michellem

Washington vs Washington State


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief!


----------



## carterazo

Friends Season 5  
Must finish before the show is taken off Netflix.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way


----------



## gelbergirl

The Morning Show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600 LB Life: Where are they now? You go girlfriend!!


----------



## michellem

Holiday Wars


----------



## rogue1995

Making it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: His Dark Materials


----------



## michellem

Lighting of the Tree at Rockefeller Center


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough: Seven Worlds, One Planet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Legacies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

New season project runway...


----------



## carterazo

Friends Season 7


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief! Darcy needs therapy ASAP!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way  - Oh lordy! You move to India to marry him - But he has a wife & children he hasn't told you about!


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom Reunion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600 LB Life: Where are they now? - Heartbreaking, he passed away.


----------



## michellem

Young and Pregnant


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough: Seven Worlds, One Planet


----------



## makeupbyomar

Designated Survivor S3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: His Dark Materials


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Project Runway


----------



## carterazo

Flash


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Vikings


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief! Darcy? He's NOT going to marry you??? Move on & get therapy! ASAP! FTLOG!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Packers game


----------



## carterazo

Friends season 8


----------



## Grande Latte

Watchmen.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## scrpo83

Brooklyn Nine Nine


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: His Dark Materials


----------



## Soniaa

Masked singer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Counting on


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911


----------



## carterazo

Cartoons with DS


----------



## 336

Footballers Wives 

Trashy and amazing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Psychic Kids


----------



## carterazo

Friends Season 9 - I'm cutting it close...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief! This show seriously does my head in!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: His Dark Materials


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911  What? A portal????


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Psychic Kids


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days - OMG!  Good grief! Darcy, what a shame it was only the Key to his house & not an engagement ring you so _*desperately *_want from anyone!


----------



## robbins65

Chargers vs Chiefs


----------



## michellem

Kids baking championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Serengeti


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## Soniaa

Twilight zone marathon


----------



## scrpo83

Brooklyn Nine Nine (Season 1)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Dare me....


----------



## skyqueen

Ray Donovan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911 Poor sweet little boy!


----------



## Caz71

Floribama Shore and Catfish. Trashy at its finest.


----------



## Caz71

skyqueen said:


> Ray Donovan


Loving the new season. Mickey lol. He has 9 lives


----------



## skyqueen

Caz71 said:


> Loving the new season. Mickey lol. He has 9 lives


Me too! The show has got it's pizzazz back..............
Jon Voight makes this show, IMHO!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Psychic Kids


----------



## Soniaa

Big bang theory...never got into this show before but kinda like it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Before the 90 days -  That was the last episode! What series now can I watch that does my head in?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark tank


----------



## purseinsanity

Just finished The Witcher.  It was...interesting.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Serengeti


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Counting on


----------



## michellem

Teen mom young and pregnant


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Jeopardy! The Greatest..


----------



## Grande Latte

Murder, She Wrote. The old classics are very relaxing imo.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Psychic Kids


----------



## michellem

Guys Grocery games


----------



## randr21

Lincoln Rhymes: Hunt for the Bone Killer

It's not Elementary, but it fills that niche.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Cheer
Dracula

(Both on Netflix)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I catfished my own Kids


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Golden globe awards


----------



## skyqueen

The Outsider...good and creepy!  HBO
This is one for you @lovlouisvuitton


----------



## skyqueen

The Atlanta Child Murders


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Matlock


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom Young and Pregnant


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Britannia


----------



## GhstDreamer

Star Trek Enterprise


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Outsider


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Counting on


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Legacies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Serengeti


----------



## skyqueen

The Outsider
Ray Donovan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season:  90 Day Fiance'


----------



## Soniaa

Everybody loves raymond


----------



## michellem

Botched


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiance': Pillow Talk


----------



## Cat2015

The Resident. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Soniaa

Simultaneously switching between big bang theory and everybody loves raymond

S.N. Why does this guy talk like bugs bunny?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Counting on


----------



## michellem

My 600lb Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Psychic Kids


----------



## carterazo

Anne with an E


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Legacies


----------



## michellem

Restaurant impossible


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance'


----------



## michellem

Diana: In her own words


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way  What do you do now???? You move back to the US Jenny, he's already married???? FTLOG!


----------



## Soniaa

Bachelor....
It's sooo freakin comical watching these women...every time each one gets one on one session with the guy they all act like damsels in distress and start crying LOL about just pure nonsense  and the guy makes a sad crying pout (to show empathy?) but I get it, they don't wanna look like sore losers on national tv and get sent home so they use their femininity to stay in the game #winning


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## kemilia

The Outsider (HBO). Creepy but good.


----------



## michellem

Kids Baking Championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Legacies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Counting on


----------



## skyqueen

911 Lone Star


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Psychic Kids


----------



## Love Of My Life

MSNBC news


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Botched


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday night live...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiance'  I want this! I want that! Good grief!  RUN & do not marry her!


----------



## michellem

1,000lb Sisters


----------



## Weekend shopper

Forensic Files


----------



## Soniaa

Masked singer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiance': Pillow Talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Married at first sight (Australia)


----------



## Soniaa

Masked singer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## Tivo

Succession.
So far I’m 4 episodes in. It’s kinda interesting so far, just a tad slow. Hopefully it will pick up.


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom: Young and Pregnant


----------



## Soniaa

I  Lucy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Survivor: All stars


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Briarpatch


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Legacies


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance'  And one grandmother was a porn star for 15 years.  Oh my word!


----------



## IntheOcean

Dexter (Season 1)

Damn the first season was good.


----------



## Miner's wife

Star Wars: Rebels


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Oscars


----------



## Sunshine mama

The Oscars


----------



## skyqueen

The Outsider


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiance': Pillow Talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way  Thank goodness Jenny is going back to the US! Sad, very sad.


----------



## michellem

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: The Long Island Medium!


----------



## michellem

My 600lb Life


----------



## GhstDreamer

My 600 lb Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor: All Stars!


----------



## michellem

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel again


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Survivor: Winners at War


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## skyqueen

IntheOcean said:


> Dexter (Season 1)
> 
> Damn the first season was good.


Wait till you get to season 4 


lovlouisvuitton said:


> New Season: The Long Island Medium!


I'm on it! Thanks............


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> I'm on it! Thanks............



I couldn't wait until Theresa came back! 

I think she took a break due to the divorce (or just slow in starting with the new season), as it's been close to 1 year now. Love her & everything about her!


----------



## IntheOcean

skyqueen said:


> Wait till you get to season 4


Oh, I'm rewatching, I've already seen the show before... This is like my fourth rewatch, I think? Love it, and yes, I totally agree, season 4 was amazing, John Lithgow was great as Trinity. Nice to see another Dexter fan


----------



## maxter

skyqueen said:


> The Outsider



the outsider is SOOO GOOD.  I'm surprised it doesn't have it's own thread.


----------



## skyqueen

A Murder in Mansfield/ ID Discovery


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance'  Some of these relationships are going to crash & burn!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Sinner


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiance': Pillow Talk


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor.....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way  I feel for poor Jenny, being 60, sold everything to move & marry someone in India, now going back to the US with absolutely nothing & starting all over again! No car, no house, nothing. At her age too!


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## IntheOcean

Prodigal Son

And now the show is on hiatus!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Catching up on American Horror Story.  Just finished Coven.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## IntheOcean

lovieluvslux said:


> Catching up on American Horror Story.  Just finished Coven.


Coven was probably my favorite season


----------



## carterazo

Lo que Vieron sus Ojos (What their eyes saw) Season 1 - a historical fiction show set in Spain starting just before WWII.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom Young and Pregnant


----------



## scrpo83

Brooklyn Nine-Nine season 7


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor: All Stars!


----------



## michellem

Marvelous Mrs. Maisel


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Love Island  UK - The loud sloppy kissing is driving me crazy!!  Sounds like they are sucking on oranges!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance'  Oh my word! Angela is back!


----------



## bagshopr

The Windsors , seasons 1 and 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way: Tell all Part 1.  I'm keeping / kept my purple friend!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiance': Pillow Talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## coniglietta

Dark. It's so suspenseful! The show makes me wonder about time travel and if it's possible to change things that have happened...or if everything is in a predetermined path...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor: All Stars!   Blindsides happening at every tribal counsel!!  Just one of a few I would love to go, went!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia: MAFS


----------



## michellem

Liverpool vs Watford


----------



## IntheOcean

Harrow
(It's an Australian TV series starring Ioan Gruffudd)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor...


----------



## michellem

Tampa Bay Lightning vs Calgary Flames


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance'


----------



## kemilia

Bad Girls. I love this show.


----------



## skyqueen

The Outsider...season finale next week


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day fiance': The other way: Tell all Part 2.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia: MAFS


----------



## imgg

McMillion$


----------



## IntheOcean

Good Behavior

If you haven't heard of it - check it out. It's only 2 short seasons long and pretty much flew under the radar, unfortunately.


----------



## purseinsanity

Outlander


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## Grande Latte

Nothing really. I'm waiting for WestWorld.


----------



## skyqueen

911  Lone Star


----------



## michellem

Premier league soccer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor: All Stars!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance'  Oh my word!


----------



## skyqueen

The Outsider...finale


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiance': Pillow Talk


----------



## carterazo

Fuller House


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## justwatchin

Just finished The Outsider on HBO


----------



## Prufrock613

I ‘is’ old - Friends and Mom on Nick at Nite


----------



## michellem

Kid’s Baking Championship


----------



## Storm702

Peppa Pig until the twins go to sleep, then catch up on This is Is


----------



## Rikireads

My 600 lb life!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia: MAFS


----------



## Rikireads

Flea Market Flip


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance'


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Westworld!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## rutabaga

My Brilliant Friend


----------



## robbins65

Love it or List it


----------



## skyqueen

911


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor: All Stars!


----------



## fabuleux

We just finished _Babylon Berlin_, Season 3 on Netflix. What an excellent show! We love the creative direction. Anyone else watching this series?


----------



## skyqueen

ID Discovery...a nice distraction from the MSM


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Little Couple


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: Motherland: Fort Salem - Nothing better then a series about witches & other mythical creatures!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Finished the Outsider and really enjoyed that one even though I wasn't too impress with the ending. Now I am halfway through Servant and still have no idea what is going on!


----------



## carterazo

Anne with an E.  Love this show!  Have been binge watching and am almost done.


----------



## pukasonqo

Just finished 3 seasons of Goliath, it was brilliant!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance'


----------



## Marmotte

The Handmaid’s Tale season 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiance': Pillow Talk


----------



## Materielgrrl

Victoria on Masterpiece on PBS.  They had a marathon on Sunday.  I've got to find out when more episodes are on.  Love it.


----------



## michellem

Schitt’s Creek


----------



## skyqueen

New York Post Reports  ID Discovery


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## GhstDreamer

Just finished Servant and still confused. lol


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Westworld!


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank....


----------



## Storm702

New Adventures of Old Christine


----------



## michellem

LEGO Masters


----------



## purseinsanity

Ozark!


----------



## purseinsanity

Oh, let's face it.  What am I NOT watching??    There's nothing else to do in self quarantine!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: Motherland: Fort Salem - There are some serious bada** witches on this series!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance'  I can only see one wedding going forward on this season.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiance': Pillow Talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Westworld


----------



## DeMonica

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 3: Westworld


Do you like it? Season 2 was a bit too complicated to my limited intellect.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

DeMonica said:


> Do you like it? Season 2 was a bit too complicated to my limited intellect.



Honesty, I had no idea that the "Real" world was in the future based theme in season 3. Totally lost me at the first episode, then I caught on. Nothing in Season 1 or 2 of Westworld showed anything from outside the park, only a few backdrops in some scenes. TBH, I think it's better if you watch each episode twice, because you can miss so much from scene to scene. But that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## carterazo

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Storm702

Golden Girls (my fave right before Sex & the City- funny how many similarities between the two shows)


----------



## skyqueen

Storm702 said:


> Golden Girls (my fave right before Sex & the City- funny how many similarities between the two shows)


I never thought of it this way...but your absolutely right! A senior SATC


----------



## Storm702

skyqueen said:


> I never thought of it this way...but your absolutely right! A senior SATC [emoji3]


Dorothy ~ Carrie
Blanche ~ Samantha
Rose ~ Charlotte
Sophia ~ Miranda

And in the 1st episode, they had a chef named Coco ~ Anthony


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium - Victoria is getting married!!!


----------



## Storm702

Puppydog Pals ( it's actually not bad for a cartoon[emoji23])


----------



## carterazo

100 Persons


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: Motherland: Fort Salem


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Haunted Hospitals - Creepy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance'


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiance': Pillow Talk


----------



## carterazo

Grey's Anatomy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Westworld


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## carterazo

Live streaming of Kirby Allison interviewing Frank Clegg's sons about their leather goods and workshop.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Gilmore Girls!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## robbins65

Love it or List it


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: My Feet are killing me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance'


----------



## rutabaga

Killing Eve!


----------



## skyqueen

911
Anything ID Discovery!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## pukasonqo

Hunters


----------



## MahaM

“ Killing Eve” love it!
“ Little Fires Everywhere” very interesting..
“ My brilliant friend” it’s different


----------



## Rouge H

Call the Midwife


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Westworld


----------



## carterazo

Grey's Anatomy. Ok Netflix,  bring in a new season.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: Motherland: Fort Salem - Love it!  Some serious Bada**  Witches on this series!


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom OG


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Making the cut....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: My Feet are Killing me


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## Sunshine mama

CNN


----------



## robbins65

Property Brothers:  Forever Home


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Unusual Suspects


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Tell all part 1


----------



## rutabaga

Last night's Killing Eve was such a letdown, and SO many commercials! I"ll rewatch it later for the apartment porn, though.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Pillow talk


----------



## rose60610

Black Files Declassified


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sex & Murder on HLN


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Westworld


----------



## carterazo

Anne with an E.


----------



## rutabaga

The Last OG


----------



## zinacef

PBS. Frontline Coronavirus —— interesting and so sad. Great Job Washington State!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## scrpo83

His Dark Materials


----------



## scrpo83

The pickers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom OG


----------



## skyqueen

Chandra Levy: An American Murder Mystery, Parts 1,2 and 3 
ID Discovery


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: Motherland: Fort Salem


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## IntheOcean

Killing Eve.

Season 3 started a bit slow, in my opinion.


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Chandra Levy: An American Murder Mystery, Parts 1,2 and 3
> ID Discovery


What is the theory nowadays?
Was Gary guilty or just a cad?
Set DVR to record...


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> What is the theory nowadays?
> Was Gary guilty or just a cad?
> Set DVR to record...


I don't want to ruin anything for you, so all I'll say is...they don't know. Cold case! Gary is one strange dude.
Really good...lots of things I didn't know. The poor parents


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 90 Day fiance': Tell all part 2  And that's the end of that season!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Westworld


----------



## lulilu

Srugim


----------



## michellem

Little People Big World


----------



## Lilybarb

Superfly. Love the 70s!


----------



## skyqueen

Lilybarb said:


> Superfly. Love the 70s!


Loved the title song and Freddie's Dead...Curtis Mayfield! Ron O'Neal was easy on the eyes, too


----------



## jimmie staton

Good Girls
"J!m"


----------



## Lilybarb

skyqueen said:


> Loved the title song and Freddie's Dead...Curtis Mayfield! Ron O'Neal was easy on the eyes, too


Ditto to all! The soundtrack is amazing!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Better Call Saul - Wow what a show.


----------



## egak

I finished Normal People last night. I enjoyed the book when it was released a few years ago and thought the tv version was fantastic. I won't go into too much detail as don't want to spoil it for those who have yet to see it.  Daisy Edgar-Jones and Paul Mescal did a great job as Marianne and Connell.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## gelbergirl

Defending Jacob on AppleTV


----------



## carterazo

Dolly Parton's Heart Strings


----------



## skyqueen

Dateline: Secrets Uncovered


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom OG


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## skyqueen

Columbo...several


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: Motherland: Fort Salem


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: My Feet are killing me


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Just finished up the last 5 episodes of the Affair.


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## Lilybarb

Singin' in the Rain
Jean Hagen is a hoot!


----------



## michellem

Too Hot to Handle


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: 90 Day fiance': What now?


----------



## rogue1995

Servant


----------



## rutabaga

Killing Eve


----------



## michellem

Waco


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom OG


----------



## Souzie

The Purge series on Amazon Prime


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Westworld


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## fettfleck

Upload on Amazon Prime - it is sooo good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## michellem

Little People Big World


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Sister Wives


----------



## michellem

Flip or flop


----------



## GhstDreamer

The Exorcist Metre Season 2 and Theseus no Fune. Both pretty good so far!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: 90 Day fiance': What now?


----------



## Lilybarb

I Remember Mama on TCM.
Great Mothers Day movie - I think this is the 3rd or 4th time I've seen it lol.
Uncle Chris is so gruff & loud but ends up so kind.
And Mama, "We do not have to go to bank."


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Haunted Hospitals


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## fettfleck

Binged „Hollywood“ on Netflix. Unexpectedly fabulous! I loved it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Sister wives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: Motherland: Fort Salem


----------



## limom

fettfleck said:


> Binged „Hollywood“ on Netflix. Unexpectedly fabulous! I loved it!


Me too. I loved the story and the costumeS and the happy ending.
I loved learning  about Anna Mae Wong. I would love to see a biopic. She died rather young and was a feminist social pioneer.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Cardinal


----------



## Lilybarb

Cape Fear (the original)  
Robert Mitchum could play a very convincing creep. The anger he felt toward GA, where part of it was filmed, really comes out in his performance.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

#killerpost


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Better Things on HULU


----------



## IntheOcean

Defending Jacob

Really liking it so far!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: 90 Day fiance': What now?


----------



## michellem

Flip or Flop


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> Me too. I loved the story and the costumeS and the happy ending.
> I loved learning  about Anna Mae Wong. I would love to see a biopic. She died rather young and was a feminist social pioneer.


We recently saw her in a movie on TCM.


----------



## whateve

Lilybarb said:


> Cape Fear (the original)
> Robert Mitchum could play a very convincing creep. The anger he felt toward GA, where part of it was filmed, really comes out in his performance.


We love this movie! We're always quoting him, "Are you offering me something hot?"


----------



## Lilybarb

whateve said:


> We love this movie! We're always quoting him, "Are you offering me something hot?"


Lol. Me too - think I've seen it maybe 3 or 4 times. If Mitchum is in it I'm watching.


----------



## skyqueen

Lilybarb said:


> Cape Fear (the original)
> Robert Mitchum could play a very convincing creep. The anger he felt toward GA, where part of it was filmed, really comes out in his performance.


I just watched The Night of the Hunter...Robert Mitchum was super creepy/deadly in that one, too! Forgot how good this movie is.


----------



## skyqueen

Tea and Sympathy  1956
Death Takes a Holiday  1934
Sorry...posted in the wrong thread


----------



## skyqueen

Hart to Hart...loved it then, love it now. Good cheesy fun!


----------



## Lilybarb

skyqueen said:


> I just watched The Night of the Hunter...Robert Mitchum was super creepy/deadly in that one, too! Forgot how good this movie is.


Yes yes - that's even better than Cape Fear. Lillian Gish was so good in that too. Such a strong female character - Mama hen meant business didn't she.   Luv old movies!


----------



## rutabaga

The Last OG


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> Hart to Hart...loved it then, love it now. Good cheesy fun!


I loved that show! Where is it showing?


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> I loved that show! Where is it showing?


Amazon Prime...they have a lot of oldies but goodies.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium  Victoria looked so beautiful in her after dress!!  Waiting to see her actual bride dress!


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> Amazon Prime...they have a lot of oldies but goodies.


Wonderful! I never know what to watch on Prime.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## rutabaga

Misery Index. Jameela Jamil has the best winged liner, red lipstick, hair, and blazer collection!


----------



## pukasonqo

Mystery Road, a local (Australian) production


----------



## LemonDrop

I just finished Season 2 of Dead to Me with Christina Applegate. I was let down.


----------



## LavenderIce

The Beauty and the Baker on ABC and Hightown on Starz


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in - One undercover wanted out after having just gone through the booking process!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Sister Wives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: Motherland: Fort Salem


----------



## LemonDrop

Upload on amazon Prime. When you die (right before) you have the option to upload into a virtual world. It is set 13 years in the future and is a good mix between our currently reality and the future. Doesn't seem science fiction-y at all.


----------



## lulilu

LavenderIce said:


> The Beauty and the Baker on ABC and Hightown on Starz



Loved The Beauty and the Baker.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: 90 Day fiance': What now?


----------



## Lilybarb

Where Eagles Dare on TCM. Appropo for Memorial Day.
Dad served 2 tours in WWII. During the first, he was a member of an armored battalion who came across the Gardelegen Massacre. After the end of the war, when he came back the economy was so bad that he signed up again.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gardelegen_massacre
Sometimes I wonder what he would have thought about some of these Hollywood depictions of the war.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Long Island Medium


----------



## Lady Zhuge

IntheOcean said:


> Killing Eve.
> 
> Season 3 started a bit slow, in my opinion.



I’m watching this, too. IMO, the whole season has been a disappointment. I’m very close to dropping the show altogether.


----------



## carterazo

Sappy Hallmark movies


----------



## IntheOcean

Lady Zhuge said:


> I’m watching this, too. IMO, the whole season has been a disappointment. I’m very close to dropping the show altogether.


I liked 'Are you from Pinner?' and 'Beautiful Monster', so hopefully it'll pick up the pace at the end. But Seasons 1 and 2 were better, in my opinion.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life - 2 Brothers living in a car, very hard to watch this episode.


----------



## gelbergirl

Fosse/Verdon, on episode 5


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Lilybarb said:


> Cape Fear (the original)
> Robert Mitchum could play a very convincing creep. The anger he felt toward GA, where part of it was filmed, really comes out in his performance.


I love that one and the remake. I’m a DeNiro fan so I think his was better lol.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

gelbergirl said:


> Defending Jacob on AppleTV


Was it good?


----------



## whateve

IntheOcean said:


> I liked 'Are you from Pinner?' and 'Beautiful Monster', so hopefully it'll pick up the pace at the end. But Seasons 1 and 2 were better, in my opinion.


It's hard to believe there is only one episode left in the season. Not much has happened.


----------



## SweetCherries

Three’s company, love it more than any other comedy shows


----------



## skyqueen

City of Angels/Penny Dreadful


----------



## rutabaga

IntheOcean said:


> I liked 'Are you from Pinner?' and 'Beautiful Monster', so hopefully it'll pick up the pace at the end. But Seasons 1 and 2 were better, in my opinion.



I think the later episodes were more exciting, but Villanelle and Dasha are supposed to be a trained assassins and neither of them checked to ensure their victims were dead!!! The writing is so sloppy! And it feels like they play 3-5 minutes of show and then 5-9 minutes of commercials.

Season 1 was definitely the strongest but they've changed lead writers each season. I still enjoy the real estate porn, Villanelle's fashion, and the music.


----------



## IntheOcean

i*bella said:


> I think the later episodes were more exciting, but Villanelle and Dasha are supposed to be a trained assassins and neither of them checked to ensure their victims were dead!!! The writing is so sloppy! And it feels like they play 3-5 minutes of show and then 5-9 minutes of commercials.
> 
> Season 1 was definitely the strongest but they've changed lead writers each season. I still enjoy the real estate porn, Villanelle's fashion, and the music.


Yeah, I really wasn't impressed with the writing this season. At all. Seems like the show has no clear direction. Also quite a lot of plot holes... Like, in Episode 1 V got married, why would she do that and what happened to the wife? I have no idea.
I wish they concentrated more on V and Eve and spent less screen time on all the other characters.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in - Good grief! Why bother even volunteering to in undercover when ALL wanted out the First day! One only made it through booking!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Winter’sJoy said:


> Was it good?



Yes, 1 more episode to go on Defending Jacob.
The other thing that is good on AppleTV is Home Before Dark


----------



## Winter’sJoy

gelbergirl said:


> Yes, 1 more episode to go on Defending Jacob.
> The other thing that is good on AppleTV is Home Before Dark


Thank you! I keep seeing the previews for it. I like Chris Evans and remember the other guy from the show The Wire season 2 so I’ll give it a go. I haven’t heard of Home Before Dark. Is it a suspense film? I’ll look it up. Thanks!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Just finished the second season of Selling Sunset. I didn’t watch the first season; the second season just popped up on NF last week so I took a peek and quickly got absorbed. Sometimes I can’t resist a little reality TV, though I try to avoid it for the most part, lol.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Sister Wives


----------



## jaskg144

I'm re-watching Footballers Wive$! The drama and early 00s fashion give me life  my fiancee loves it too, he's a football fan so he says 'you watch for the drama, I watch for the football'


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

One Born every Minute


----------



## carterazo

Regular Heroes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: 90 Day fiance': What now?


----------



## rutabaga

Killing Eve


----------



## zinacef

Killing Eve also!


----------



## rutabaga

zinacef said:


> Killing Eve also!



I'd be curious what everyone thought of the season finale. How is there no thread for this show after 3 seasons?!


----------



## zinacef

i*bella said:


> I'd be curious what everyone thought of the season finale. How is there no thread for this show after 3 seasons?!


You’re right!  I’m glad in a way, I just started this S3.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Wicked Attraction


----------



## gypsumrose

Twin Peaks -- so weird


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## carterazo

Regular Heroes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Sister Wives


----------



## whateve

The Genetic Detective


----------



## makeupbyomar

Continuum Season 1


----------



## whateve

Quiz


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Legacies  The sphinx rises!


----------



## Grande Latte

This Much I Know Is True. 
Insecure.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Extreme Couponing


----------



## Cool Gal

BRAVO's Million Dollar Listing


----------



## carterazo

Grand Hotel


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Cool Gal said:


> BRAVO's Million Dollar Listing


I used to love that show the first couple of seasons but fell off from watching it. I forgot the name of the mortgage broker the other brokers used to make fun of.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: 90 Day fiance': Self-Quarantined!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Binge watching Travelers (S1 - S3)


----------



## shesnochill

Re-runs of Grey's Anatomy lol

What else is good out there.. the last series I watched with my SO was Ozark. I loved The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dragnificent!  LOVE Them!! Absolutely LOVE Them!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## scrpo83

Storage wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Sister Wives


----------



## whateve

Quiz


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: 90 Day fiance': Self-Quarantined!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dragnificent!  LOVE Them!!


----------



## lulilu

Hostages


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## whateve

Imposters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Sister Wives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: See No Evil


----------



## Winter’sJoy

skyqueen said:


> City of Angels/Penny Dreadful


I’m watching this now. How do you like it?


----------



## skyqueen

Winter’sJoy said:


> I’m watching this now. How do you like it?


Not as good as the first one but pretty good. Takes a couple episodes to get into.


----------



## skyqueen

Perry Mason  HBO
Penny Dreadful...City of Angels  Showtime


----------



## lovieluvslux

Zero Zero Zero  - Anyone else?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

skyqueen said:


> Perry Mason  HBO
> Penny Dreadful...City of Angels  Showtime


Which Penny Dreadful episode are you on?


----------



## skyqueen

Winter’sJoy said:


> Which Penny Dreadful episode are you on?


Just finished episode 9...I think there's 1 left.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

skyqueen said:


> Just finished episode 9...I think there's 1 left.


Episode 8 was my favorite! Creepy!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: 90 Day fiance': Self-Quarantined!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dragnificent!  LOVE Them!!


----------



## carterazo

The Nanny on FB live


----------



## Grande Latte

Perry Mason!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Catfish: The TV Show


----------



## skyqueen

Perry Mason
City of Angels  Penny Dreadful


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Billions


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: 90 Day fiance': Self-Quarantined!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in - And yet another bailed! The way it's going there won't be anyone left!


----------



## whateve

Chambers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Sister Wives


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Get ready for it--Knots Landing! 

I've got all 344 episodes on dvd (recorded years ago from SoapNet) and I'm 184 episodes (season 8) though the 14 season run. 

Such outrageous and fun storylines...it's been the most entertaining part of my quarantine. 

Watching it brings back such fond memories of my youth.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Catfish: The TV Show


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Black Monday on Showtime
There are SO many things I love about this show!!!


----------



## egak

The Trouble with Maggie Cole.


----------



## skyqueen

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Get ready for it--Knots Landing!
> 
> I've got all 344 episodes on dvd (recorded years ago from SoapNet) and I'm 184 episodes (season 8) though the 14 season run.
> 
> Such outrageous and fun storylines...it's been the most entertaining part of my quarantine.
> 
> Watching it brings back such fond memories of my youth.


LOL! I've rewatched Columbo, Hart to Hart and Dynasty...Falcon Crest may be next!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: 90 Day fiance': Self-Quarantined!


----------



## Miner's wife

Star Wars: Rebels


----------



## Luv2Shop1

skyqueen said:


> LOL! I've rewatched Columbo, Hart to Hart and Dynasty...Falcon Crest may be next!



Oh, Hart to Hart! Is that streaming online somewhere? 

Up next for me will be Melrose Place, 90210 and Dynasty.


----------



## skyqueen

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Oh, Hart to Hart! Is that streaming online somewhere?
> 
> Up next for me will be Melrose Place, 90210 and Dynasty.


I think I watched Hart to Hart on Peacock/Xfinity.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dragnificent!  LOVE Them!!


----------



## carterazo

skyqueen said:


> LOL! I've rewatched Columbo, Hart to Hart and Dynasty...Falcon Crest may be next!


I'd forgotten about Hart to Hart. I loved that show. Where did you find it?  
NM just saw your answer above.


----------



## carterazo

I Do


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> I'd forgotten about Hart to Hart. I loved that show. Where did you find it?
> NM just saw your answer above.


I loved Hart to Hart. They were so perfect and happy, and had such an interesting life.


----------



## rutabaga

My husband got me hooked on First 48


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Sister wives


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Catfish: The TV Show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough Month: On Animal Planet


----------



## skyqueen

Believers/Travel Channel
New show and creepy. @lovlouisvuitton...this one's for you!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Believers/Travel Channel
> New show and creepy. @lovlouisvuitton...this one's for you!



Ill check it out, I do have a Travel channel - But unsure which channel & if I even have it on my pay TV.

Thank you! 

------------------------------------------------------


Season 1: 90 Day fiance': Self-Quarantined!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Defending Jacob...


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Contemplating whether I should start the 5th season of Billions or wait until it’s all available.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dragnificent!  LOVE Them!!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Stateless


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in - And another participate had to leave, only 3 left now!


----------



## carterazo

The Crown


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Catfish: The TV Show


----------



## whateve

Marcella


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Morning Show..


----------



## TraGiv

Hanna


----------



## Bagaddictny212

McLeod’s Daughters with Amazon Prime


----------



## robbins65

See no Evil


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: 90 Day fiance': Self-Quarantined!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Hanna S1 Ep 6.  Loving it!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 60 Days in  - That was the last episode, just the reunion left.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Catfish: The TV Show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough Month on Animal planet!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance: Before The 90 Days  - OMG! I seriously don't know why I even bother to watch this train wreck of a series!


----------



## whateve

Line of Duty


----------



## Jolly Wolf

The Office!


----------



## skyqueen

Believers


----------



## whateve

Retribution


----------



## carterazo

Sugary Hallmark movies. Needed an escape/pick me up.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Sons os Anarchy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance: Before The 90 Days: Pillow Talk


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Still powering through Knots Landing! Season 12...2 to go plus the Reunion 

My husband walks around humming the theme song...it's pretty funny!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Doom Patrol Season 2 - just as good as the first season!


----------



## Soniaa

Binging on sailor moon


----------



## A bottle of Red

lovlouisvuitton said:


> David Attenborough Month on Animal planet!


Love David attenborough, no one narrates like he does. He doesn't just read off a script, you hear his passion thru his voice


----------



## Champie

Fear City: New York vs The Mafia


----------



## michellem

Lightning vs Capitals hockey game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-Life: Where are they now? - You're right Dr Now, the scale never lies!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Law & Order: Criminal Intent (Season 8 of 10)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance: Before The 90 Days - OMG!  Darcy! You don't need a BF you need therapy ASAP! Yolanda: Look up the meaning of Catfishing/catfished/catfish????  I seriously don't know why I watch this train wreck of a series!!  It does my head in every episode!


----------



## carterazo

Michael Jackson 30th Anniversary celebration


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-Life: Where are they now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season - Australia: The Bachelor - OMG! I wouldn't last more then a few seconds with some of these women!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia:  Gogglebox


----------



## scrpo83

Say yes to the dress America


----------



## scrpo83

Lincoln Ryhme : Hunt for the Bone Collector


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance: Before The 90 Days - I seriously want to  Darcy! OMG! Tom IS NOT your BF??????? He broke up with you????  Tom words: Someone I once shared a romantic "Notion" with." PAST Tense!!!! Gish! This series does my head in!!!!!


----------



## whateve

The Code (Australian series on Netflix)


----------



## scrpo83

Charmed (1998)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Lovecraft Country - @skyqueen  - I'm sure you'll love this new series! This is a MUST watch TV series for fans who love the supernatural. I cannot wait until the next episode! It's on Showcase (HBO), so check it out!


----------



## IntheOcean

*The Alienist*
Just finished Season 2, loved it! Now onto Season 2


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 1: Lovecraft Country - @skyqueen  - I'm sure you'll love this new series! This is a MUST watch TV series for fans who love the supernatural. I cannot wait until the next episode! It's on Showcase (HBO), so check it out!


LOL! Always watching out for me...I'll watch it tonight (HBO)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Always watching out for me...I'll watch it tonight (HBO)



It goes both ways! 

It's slow to start - But just keep watching! Let me know what you think!


----------



## whateve

Endeavour on Amazon Prime


----------



## michellem

90 day fiance


----------



## Grande Latte

I May Destroy You. HBO.
This is such a strange show.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It goes both ways!
> 
> It's slow to start - But just keep watching! Let me know what you think!


Watched last night...very good! I needed a new show after Perry Mason ended.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: 30 Days in - One already bailed!


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance: Before The 90 Days  - OMG! Meeting the "Love of life," my "Soulmate." Good grief!  This series does my head in every episode!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 2: Lovecraft Country


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Looming Tower


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-Life: Where are they now?


----------



## IntheOcean

Lucifer Season 5 
Only three episodes in, but so far it's been really good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: The Bachelor  - Go Locky!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Vera
Shetland


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance: Before The 90 Days - David - Please look up the meaning of catfish. Yolanda - Why on earth are you still going to England?????? Seriously does my head in!


----------



## LemonDrop

Accused: Guilty or Innocent on A&E  really interesting for true crime addicts.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance: Before The 90 Days: Pillow Talk


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Big Brother


----------



## carterazo

Movies from the 80's


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 3: Lovecraft Country


----------



## carterazo

German romantic comedies - the German version of Hallmark.  The plots are more varied and bit less predictable than Hallmark.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-Life: Where are they now? - There is nothing wrong with the scale. It never lies.


----------



## scrpo83

Cardcaptor Sakura : season 2


----------



## IntheOcean

Finally got to watch the first three episodes of Lovecraft Country. 

Really wonderful series, reminds me of AHS. Jurnee Smollett is amazing. The level of racism in 1950s America, even up north, is mind-blowing.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Raised by Wolves - @skyqueen  Here is another new series I think you might like! Set in the future - On Showcase, HBO. I wish giving birth was really that easy.  Near the end it gets really interesting.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Lovecraft Country


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-Life: Where are they now?


----------



## lulilu

BBC's McMafia on Prime.  It is only one season but supposedly another season is expected.  It's filmed in London, Moscow, S. France and other places.  Loved the scenery.


----------



## scrpo83

Cardcaptor Sakura : clear card


----------



## michellem

Hockey playoffs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Counting on


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Frankie Drake Mysteries


----------



## elle-mo

Married at First Sight Australia.  Wow, so much different than the one here in the states!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 2:  Raised by Wolves


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Darkeness


----------



## NikkiTheVet

Finally started Cobra Kai.  It rocks!!  Totally, dude.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Woke on Hulu.  Watched all 6 episodes straight through.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiance: Before The 90 Days  - WTH??? Why is there subtitles under the Australians on this show??????? They are speaking perfect ENGLISH??????


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 5: Lovecraft Country  - This episode was SO good I watched it twice!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-Life: Where are they now?


----------



## pukasonqo

The Boys (just started season 1)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 3: Raised by Wolves


----------



## LemonDrop

This is Paris on YouTube.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Counting on


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days - OMG! Lisa is an absolute control freak! Two others need neon lights above their heads reading "Gullible."  And Darcy needs a therapist ASAP! This series is just batshyt crazy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days: Pillow talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 6: Lovecraft Country  I absolutely LOVE this series!! It's like mini episodes of AHS!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: The Bachelor


----------



## Lady001

Good Girls on Netflix~!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Counting on


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

New show Filthy Rich with Kim Cattrall.....


----------



## carterazo

Old soap operas on youtube.  So good!


----------



## whateve

Utopia on Amazon


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 4: Raised by Wolves


----------



## skyqueen

Love Fraud  HBO


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days OMG! A 3 hour episode???? I've only watched an hour so far, more then enough for one day!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 7: Lovecraft Country  I absolutely LOVE this series!!


----------



## michellem

Married at first sight


----------



## whateve

Fargo


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Counting on


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 5: Raised by Wolves


----------



## skyqueen

The Wilderness of Error  FX
Fargo 4  FX


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days - OFTLOG! Yolanda, please wake the hell up! You had the evidence right in front of you AND you still don't believe it?????? CATFISH!!!!!


----------



## whateve

Whitechapel


----------



## skyqueen

Fargo


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 8: Lovecraft Country  I absolutely LOVE this series!!  I want my own Atticus's Protector beast! 


*ETA:* This is one series I really want on DVD! Some scenes I just rewatch over & over!


----------



## maggiesze1

The Game


----------



## carterazo

Old Soaps on YT


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Counting on


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Psychic Kids


----------



## Iamminda

Ted Lasso


----------



## Grande Latte

Downton Abbey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season:  The Bachelorette - Two Bachelorette's in this season, sisters.


----------



## lulilu

Tehran


----------



## Four Tails

Ted Lasso


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days - OMG! David - FTLOG! Wake the hell up! When is the reunion???? Seriously doing my head in!!


----------



## Lodpah

Emily in Paris. I can't believe I watched an entire season yesterday.  It's by Darren Star, creator of S&TC.  Emily Collins is really good in the show and the fashions are fantastic.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dr. Pimple Popper: Before the Pop


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 9: Lovecraft Country  Time traveling!!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: The Bachelorette


----------



## elle-mo

I'm torturing myself watching 'The Vow' on HBO. Wow this thing drags on, horrible editing and just so repetitive.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Amazing Race!!!! Phil is adorable!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

elle-mo said:


> I'm torturing myself watching 'The Vow' on HBO. Wow this thing drags on, horrible editing and just so repetitive.



I only made it past the middle of the first episode! I was thinking to myself, I'm not watching another cult series where the leader goes to prison which made the news.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: Counting on


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank....


----------



## michellem

Married at First Sight


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 6: Raised by Wolves 


------------------------------------------

@skyqueen   There is another new series about real people who have experienced paranormal activity.

Series: Evil Things on TLC. Let me know what you think.  I have watched 2 episodes so far (1&2)!


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 1: Episode 6: Raised by Wolves
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> @skyqueen   There is another new series about real people who have experienced paranormal activity.
> 
> Series: Evil Things on TLC. Let me know what you think.  I have watched 2 episodes so far (1&2)!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Raised by Wolves


----------



## whateve

Bramwell


----------



## rutabaga

Fargo


----------



## skyqueen

Last Tango in Halifax 
Flesh and Blood


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the other way


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I Know This Much Is True


----------



## PamW

Fargo


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 10: Lovecraft Country - I was glued to the TV for the whole episode. I was praying for a different ending and hoping they could change the outcome, I'm heartbroken. 

That was the final episode. There is doubt about another season.


----------



## whateve

Soulmates


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> Soulmates


I just watched the first 3 episodes last night...I liked it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Episode 3: Evil Things  Oh my! I wonder who's house she left it at??


----------



## rutabaga

Bachelorette


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> I just watched the first 3 episodes last night...I liked it!


Me too. I'm surprised the imdb rating is so low.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Ratched and Away both Netflix.


----------



## aDistraction360

The Haunting of Bly Manor. I really enjoyed The Haunting of Hill House so hoping I would like this too.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: The Bachelorette


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 7: Raised by Wolves

----------------------------


Season 2: His Dark Materials -  Starts November 16th on Showcase HBO!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Voice


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Raised By Wolves 
I love it !


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Celebrity Ghosts Stories with Kim Russo


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This very moment I’m watching Muppet Babies with my 3 year old daughter.


----------



## skyqueen

Mr Mercedes


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Celebrity Ghosts Stories with Kim Russo


Still love Theresa but Kim's interesting, too...just not as passionate!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days - OMG! There isn't one episode were Lisa doesn't crack it or lay down the law! Run Usman, RUN!


----------



## rutabaga

The Undoing


----------



## Grande Latte

HBO: The Undoing.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days: Pillow Talk


----------



## apursenewbie

Roseanne.


----------



## Aussiegal

Lodpah said:


> Emily in Paris. I can't believe I watched an entire season yesterday.  It's by Darren Star, creator of S&TC.  Emily Collins is really good in the show and the fashions are fantastic.


Yes!! Smashed the whole season in a weekend. Loved it and hope there's a second season coming


----------



## Lodpah

That actor! He's so hot he melts steel.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Undoing - I cannot shake the feeling of I know what's going to happen.  I haven't read the book.


----------



## Four Tails

The Boys.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: The Bachelorette


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Counting on


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 8: Raised by Wolves


----------



## nightatthemoxie

The Undoing & The Amazing Race


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Judge judy


----------



## whateve

Downton Abbey


----------



## Luv2Shop1

30 Rock...love that show!!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Trek: Discovery S03E03


----------



## Grande Latte

Savage Hunters: Drew Pritchard, antiques dealer.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

House of Cards, Season 3


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days - OMG! Every time David hugged Lana he moaned. Gross, just gross!


----------



## IntheOcean

Supernatural
Don't know how they're going to deliver a good satisfiable ending with so many filler, albeit interesting, episodes.


----------



## bisbee

I went back to watch the first seasons of Call the Midwife on Netflix.  So well done!  And we started watching Younger...up to Season 4.  Another Darren Starr show...I think it runs circles around Emily in Paris, which was very disappointing for me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days: Pillow Talk


----------



## skyqueen

The Undoing...getting really good!


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> I went back to watch the first seasons of Call the Midwife on Netflix.  So well done!  And we started watching Younger...up to Season 4.  Another Darren Starr show...I think it runs circles around Emily in Paris, which was very disappointing for me.


I watched several episodes of Call the Midwife, then got distracted and forgot about it. Thanks for reminding me. I need to see how many episodes I have left.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> The Undoing - I cannot shake the feeling of I know what's going to happen.  I haven't read the book.



The Undoing: Episode 2: Yep! Spot on with my feeling of knowing what's going to happen! ^^


----------



## bisbee

I have to say again...if you were disappointed with Emily in Paris (or even if you loved it), take a look at Younger.  It is very well written...I think you will like it!  And the clothes are by Patricia Field...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Evil Things


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Voice....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 10: Raised by Wolves - Mother gave birth to that?????


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Closer....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Haunted Hospitals


----------



## lvstratus

The Undoing. amazing so far.
Finished Emily in Paris. what a waste of time...such a bad series


----------



## makeupbyomar

Da Vinci's Inquest Season 7


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days: Tell All Part 1


----------



## whateve

Started the Queen's Gambit.

Still loving Downton Abbey.


----------



## rutabaga

The Undoing
Fargo


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Episode 3: The Undoing


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The weakest link....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Evil Things


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race.....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark tank...


----------



## Grande Latte

Tarek's new show. Flipping 101? I find it very educational and Tarek's a very good teacher.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Celebrity Haunted Encounters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Before The 90 Days: Tell All Part 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Episode 4: The Undoing


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Voice...


----------



## Miner's wife

General Hospital


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Voice...


----------



## SouthTampa

whateve said:


> Started the Queen's Gambit.
> 
> Still loving Downton Abbey.


I am LOVING the Queen’s Gambit.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: His Dark Materials


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Big Sky on ABC...traditional episode release...no binge watching!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Big Sky on ABC...traditional episode release...no binge watching!


I taped this. I am excited to see Ryan Phillippe in another show!!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Re watching:  A Discovery of Witches


----------



## Luv2Shop1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I taped this. I am excited to see Ryan Phillippe in another show!!!!



Write back after you watch it! It's really different.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I May Destroy You


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Write back after you watch it! It's really different.


I just watched it...scary but I like it!!! Sad for Ryan Philippe, did not see that coming!!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just watched it...scary but I like it!!! Sad for Ryan Philippe, did not see that coming!!!



Right?!


----------



## skyqueen

The Undoing


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Celebrity Ghosts Stories with Kim Russo


----------



## meluvs2shop

AMA’s. It’s ok.


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé:the other way


----------



## Tinn3rz

The Crown.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1000-Lb Sisters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Episode 5: The Undoing


----------



## Yuki85

Supernatural


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: His Dark Materials


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones....


----------



## WineLover

Macy’s Thanksgiving Day Parade, a family tradition.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery of Witches


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Celebrity Ghosts Stories with Kim Russo


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Flight Attendent


----------



## Tinn3rz

The Mandalorian


----------



## whateve

Illumination Minions special


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Haunted Encounters


----------



## michellem

Elf


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': What now? OMG!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1000-Lb Sisters


----------



## Materielgrrl

How did I manage to miss every episode of 30 Rock when it was on?  

As a look back there is so much rich material in these episodes especially season 2 and 7.  Caught the marathon in E! this weekend.  Missed a few episodes I recorded to watch this evening.  

Until Below Deck comes on, of course.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Episode 6: The Undoing - What a crap ending. JMHO.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: His Dark Materials


----------



## michellem

Christmas in Rockefeller Center


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Evil Things


----------



## Pollie-Jean

wrong thread


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Haunted Hospitals


----------



## michellem

Holiday Baking Championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Haunted Encounters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': What now?


----------



## Tivo

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Haunted Hospitals


What’s this about and where are you watching it?


----------



## whateve

Undercover on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Tivo said:


> What’s this about and where are you watching it?



It's on pay TV channel: Crime. It's true stories about people who have encountered and experienced Ghosts and Spirits in Hospitals.

---------------------------------

90 Day Fiancé': B90 Strikes Back!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1000-Lb Sisters


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: His Dark Materials


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Monsters Inside Me: Extra Deadly


----------



## Love4MK

Brooklyn 99 (Season 6) Still hilarious!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': What now?


----------



## IntheOcean

The Mentalist, I'm on Season 4 now


----------



## whateve

Spotless on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': B90 Strikes Back!


----------



## whateve

Perfume on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1000-Lb Sisters


----------



## TangerineKandy

Banshee on Crave


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: His Dark Materials


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Monsters Inside Me: Extra Deadly


----------



## whateve

Mind Games: Unabomber


----------



## CodyVT

PAC12 college football championship game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Haunted Hospitals


----------



## LemonDrop

Not a TV Show but E40 vrs Too $hort.

Too $hort for sure !!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Finished the Flight Attendent

Watching Your Honor (Showtime)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': What now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': B90 Strikes Back!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Dr. Pimple Popper - Christmas Pops!


----------



## michellem

Holiday Baking Championship


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: His Dark Materials


----------



## whateve

next


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery of Witches


----------



## whateve

Dogs of the Year
Sanditon on Masterpiece


----------



## zinacef

The BeeGees —- How do you mend a broken heart. HBO.  Love it —- lived on that generation.  Sad that Barry has outlived everybody in the family .


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Feet are killing me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': What now?


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Flight Attendant with Kaley Cuoco


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## IntheOcean

Good Behavior

Recommend if you're into fun drama. Downton Abbey's Michelle Dockery is playing one of the leads.




lovlouisvuitton said:


> A Discovery of Witches


Loved the first season! Can't wait for new episodes this January. Matthew Goode is awfully handsome.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey


----------



## whateve

IntheOcean said:


> Good Behavior
> 
> Recommend if you're into fun drama. Downton Abbey's Michelle Dockery is playing one of the leads.
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the first season! Can't wait for new episodes this January. Matthew Goode is awfully handsome.


I loved Good Behavior. I'm sad they didn't make another season. Michelle Dockery is great! So completely different from her character in Downton Abbey that you almost can't believe it is the same person.


----------



## IntheOcean

lovlouisvuitton said:


> A Discovery of Witches





whateve said:


> I loved Good Behavior. I'm sad they didn't make another season. Michelle Dockery is great! So completely different from her character in Downton Abbey that you almost can't believe it is the same person.


I agree, such a shame it got canceled after only two seasons. By the way, have you seen Defending Jacob? It has Michelle Dockery and Chris Evans, it's a miniseries (8 episodes) by AppleTV, a really interesting drama.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

IntheOcean said:


> Loved the first season! Can't wait for new episodes this January. Matthew Goode is awfully handsome.



Me too! I've seen the ads for season 2 and it looks amazing!!!!!  Season 2 starts here January the 8th. 

--------------------------------


90 Day Fiancé': B90 Strikes Back!


----------



## aerinha

Bridgerton on Netflix.  Just finished it and want more (Of the Duke).


----------



## whateve

IntheOcean said:


> I agree, such a shame it got canceled after only two seasons. By the way, have you seen Defending Jacob? It has Michelle Dockery and Chris Evans, it's a miniseries (8 episodes) by AppleTV, a really interesting drama.


I haven't! Don't have AppleTV.


----------



## coniglietta

Avatar the last airbender


----------



## IntheOcean

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Me too! I've seen the ads for season 2 and it looks amazing!!!!!  Season 2 starts here January the 8th.


Those costumes are stunning! I haven't read the books, so I'm very curious to see what's going to happen next. 


whateve said:


> I haven't! Don't have AppleTV.


 Oh well, if you ever get a chance, check it out. It's one of those dark and moody shows about people & how they can change depending on the curcumstances with quite a few twists. It's based on a book, I haven't read it, but the reviews are good too.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery of Witches


----------



## whateve

Sherlock


----------



## NZMousee

Bridgerton


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Paranormal 911


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé


----------



## whateve

Twilight Zone


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': What now?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': B90 Strikes Back!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Judge Judy...


----------



## whateve

Zoey's Extraordinary Playlist


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Discovery of Witches  Season 2 starts next week!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Criminal Minds.  I'm a little late (15 years?) to the game.


----------



## whateve

purseinsanity said:


> Criminal Minds.  I'm a little late (15 years?) to the game.


It was my dad's favorite show. I didn't start watching it until last year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Frozen Planet


----------



## rutabaga

Escape to the Chateau


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blue Planet II


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: What Now? Loren & Alexei's Baby Special


----------



## bag-princess

Bridgerton


----------



## bag-princess

i*bella said:


> Escape to the Chateau




i love this show!!  i am all caught up and finished season 6 over the weekend and i miss it so much!


----------



## rutabaga

bag-princess said:


> i love this show!!  i am all caught up and finished season 6 over the weekend and i miss it so much!



My coworker mentioned this show to me over a year ago but I only started watching recently. I’m way behind and just watch whatever episodes show up on our DVR on HGTV. Dick and Angel are the cutest! They have such great chemistry and are both incredibly talented in their own ways.


----------



## bag-princess

i*bella said:


> My coworker mentioned this show to me over a year ago but I only started watching recently. I’m way behind and just watch whatever episodes show up on our DVR on HGTV. Dick and Angel are the cutest! They have such great chemistry and are both incredibly talented in their own ways.




yes they are - dick can fix just about anything!  and angel always has an idea to make something out of nothing.   i am going to go crazy wondering what they are up to now!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': B90 Strikes Back!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Pretty Hard Cases - S01E01


----------



## whateve

A Series of Unfortunate Events on Netflix. Much better than the movie. Reminds me of how much I enjoyed the books.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Episode 1: A Discovery of Witches - I LOVE the costumes for that era, was hoping for lots of magic, sadly hardly anything. I still LOVE the series!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Re watching: Season 1: RHoM (Melbourne) - I forgot how funny and catty it is!


----------



## Miner's wife

General Hospital. Been watching the show off and on since the early '80's.


----------



## starlitgrove

Bling Empire on Netflix aka Crazy Rich Asians of LA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey   - Darcey, one therapy session will not help you grow and learn, you need YEARS of therapy!  P.S. Your new man only wants a sugar Mumma, he said that on national TV!


----------



## IntheOcean

A Discovery of Witches Season 2 
I'm only on episode 3 so far, but I love it! Going to binge it today and tomorrow.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': B90 Strikes Back!


----------



## bunnycouture

Sabrina the Teenage Witch.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way  Why are there always people on this series that either are hiding secrets or just flat out lying????


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rewatching all 12 seasons of the Big Bang Theory. Such a good show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Episode 2: A Discovery of Witches   More magic please!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': B90 Strikes Back!


----------



## Tivo

Gomorrah on HBO MAX


----------



## Silaninil

I've been enjoying Yuru Camp on crunchyroll, highly recommend it to anyone interested in camping or just looking for a chill show.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after? - Oy oy oy!  The potty mouth is back!


----------



## lulilu

False Flag on Hulu.
Still getting through Call the Midwife.  It makes me emotional and I have to watch something else for a bit.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way - I just finished watching episode 5 AND still not all the couples are united???? 5 Episode's about nothing and pure filler crap!


----------



## whateve

The Bletchley Circle on Prime.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after?: Pillow Talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Episode 3: A Discovery of Witches  That tree of other door dimensions was beautiful!!!


----------



## BookJockey

"30 Coins," a Spanish show w English subtitles, on HBO. Weird, creepy, compelling, addicting.


----------



## addicted2mala

Mr Selfridge (repeats) and loving it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way: Pillow Talk


----------



## karenburton1305

I've just finished How To Get Away With Murder - I was so grippped it was ridiculous! One of those series where I felt like I was actually in the show - 6 seasons too with a finale so a complete series to get stuck into!


----------



## skyqueen

911 and 911 Lone Star


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey - Oy Oy Oy! Cringe worthy!  (Not Stacey)


----------



## skyqueen

Escape to the Chateau (Peacock/WGBHD)
Binging...up to season 5. The most charming TV show I've seen in a long time. Think This Old House meets Downton Abbey.
I'm addicted


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Re watching: Season 2: RHoM (Melbourne) Oy Oy Oy!


----------



## LemonDrop

Toddlers and Tiaras Where are they Now? 2021. Most of them are still annoying.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after? - That episode went for 2 hours!!  Lucky I'm able to fast forward past the ads!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Episode 4: A Discovery of Witches - No Diana or Matthew in this episode. Ugh! Now I have to wait another week!  I want to watch the other 6 episode's left now!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Caught on to this show late so I missed the first season, "9-1-1 Lonestar". I like Rob Lowe

Also just noticed a show on the CW called "Two Sentence Horror Stories". Great title. Saw one episode so far.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Caught on to this show late so I missed the first season, "9-1-1 Lonestar". I like Rob Lowe
> 
> Also just noticed a show on the CW called "Two Sentence Horror Stories". Great title. Saw one episode so far.


Have you watched the original 9-1-1? The first seasons were really good. It's not quite as good now IMO.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Have you watched the original 9-1-1? The first seasons were really good. It's not quite as good now IMO.


I haven't watched 9-1-1. I only watched 9-1-1 Lonestar when I heard about Rob Lowe  I'll see if I can find the first few seasons of 9-1-1 based on your recommendation whateve


----------



## rutabaga

Blackish


----------



## michellem

Married at first sight


----------



## skyqueen

Resident Alien...much better than I thought it would be. Fun and quirky!


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> I haven't watched 9-1-1. I only watched 9-1-1 Lonestar when I heard about Rob Lowe  I'll see if I can find the first few seasons of 9-1-1 based on your recommendation whateve


Both 9-1-1 and 9-1-1 Lone Star are produced by Ryan Murphy/Brad Falchuk...how they come up with some of the 911 emergency storylines I'll never know 
Love anything starring Angela Bassett (also an executive producer on both shows)!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after?: Pillow Talk


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Resident Alien...much better than I thought it would be. Fun and quirky!


I saw a commercial for this and thought it looked like a quirky Fargo so I have been recording it. Glad to hear you like it.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I saw a commercial for this and thought it looked like a quirky Fargo so I have been recording it. Glad to hear you like it.


It's nothing like Fargo IMO but it is kind of cute if you like black humor.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> It's nothing like Fargo IMO but it is kind of cute if you like black humor.


I haven't watched an episode yet so didn't know it wasn't like Fargo. I like to save up multiple episodes before I start watching anything in case I want to binge watch it.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I haven't watched an episode yet so didn't know it wasn't like Fargo. I like to save up multiple episodes before I start watching anything in case I want to binge watch it.


I like to watch the first episode so I know if it is worth saving the rest! I haven't really made up my mind about Resident Alien. I don't love it yet but it might have potential.


----------



## nightatthemoxie

The Dig on Netflix (very pleasantly surprised) & Outlander


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way: Pillow Talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after? - Strange, because they don't seem that happy at all to me.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Equalizer...Chris Noth is back!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## rutabaga

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The Equalizer...Chris Noth is back!



how do you like this show? I saw the preview w/Queen Latifah and it looks interesting!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

i*bella said:


> how do you like this show? I saw the preview w/Queen Latifah and it looks interesting!


Probably could be a bit better but I think I will keep watching...I love Chris Noth so I will watch anything with him in it...I would give it a watch!


----------



## Addicted to bags

i*bella said:


> how do you like this show? I saw the preview w/Queen Latifah and it looks interesting!


I watched it too and thought it pretty good. I've set my DVR to record future episodes. Agree that it could be a little better but maybe they will get there in the future.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I watched it too and thought it pretty good. I've set my DVR to record future episodes. Agree that it could be a little better but maybe they will get there in the future.


I hope so, I think they have an awesome cast to make it...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life - Extremely hard to watch episode!  And has/had over 3000+ accounts on SM sites and admitted to catfishing ALL those people!


----------



## IntheOcean

Roswell: New Mexico Season 2  Can't say I love the show, but it's all right.


----------



## rutabaga

The Bachelor


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom OG


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Episode 5: A Discovery of Witches - I love this series, but this season so far has little to no magic in some episode's. I want to see Diana weave the fourth thread (Fire) and complete the weave so she is able to control her magic and come into her own and own it!


----------



## dove221

Can't stop watching the housewives! All franchises! Currently: Utah, Dallas, Atlanta.


----------



## lulilu

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Re watching: Season 2: RHoM (Melbourne) Oy Oy Oy!



I wish we could get this show in the US.  We got the first couple of seasons only, as far as I know.
Still watching Call the Midwife.
Also watching Caliphate and Firefly Lane.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after?: Pillow Talk


----------



## skyqueen

The Equalizer...I liked it and found Queen Latifah very appealing in the role. That's saying something, I adore Denzel Washington!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way: Pillow Talk


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> The Equalizer...I liked it and found Queen Latifah very appealing in the role. That's saying something, I adore Denzel Washington!


And before Denzel there was the original tv show in 2014 with Edward Woodward. This show has had a lot of alliterations


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rewatching The Closer and Major Crimes.


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> And before Denzel there was the original tv show in 2014 with Edward Woodward. This show has had a lot of alliterations


Unfortunately, I’m old enough to remember the original


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey


----------



## bergafer3

Flight attendant


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just watched the impeachment trial


----------



## Swanky

Narcos Mexico


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Just watched the impeachment trial


Poor you! Do you need alcohol?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Poor you! Do you need alcohol?


Please!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Catching up on The Real Housewives of Salt Lake City reunion


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To Tell the Truth...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after?


----------



## IntheOcean

Penny Dreadful: City of Angels

I've read so many negative commentaries on Reddit, but I actually like this spin-off a lot. Such a shame it was canceled. Natalie Dormer is amazing and so is the rest of the cast.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pitbulls & Paroless. Got sucked in, on my third episode in a row which I rarely do.


----------



## skyqueen

9-1-1


----------



## lulilu

The Big Day on Netflix (short series on fabulous weddings in India).


----------



## rutabaga

Searching for Italy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way - OMG!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Law & Order, Season 22, episode 1 - I've watched 2 different shows (also Bull) that have resumed since the pandemic and so far I have to say it really annoys me how they wear masks improperly. For instance on L&O, the first episode showed people talking to each other closely without masks but then putting on the mask as they walked away?!?  In real life they film and wear masks properly, shouldn't they carry that over on the show? I know, they want to show the actors face and not have muffled voices but there are ways they could do it properly in the storyline. Rant over.


----------



## purseinsanity

The Crown!  I stopped after season 2 and trying to catch up.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Law & Order, Season 22, episode 1 - I've watched 2 different shows (also Bull) that have resumed since the pandemic and so far I have to say it really annoys me how they wear masks improperly. For instance on L&O, the first episode showed people talking to each other closely without masks but then putting on the mask as they walked away?!?  In real life they film and wear masks properly, shouldn't they carry that over on the show? I know, they want to show the actors face and not have muffled voices but there are ways they could do it properly in the storyline. Rant over.


I hate that too! It would be better if they didn't have masks at all and let us believe it is taking place at a different time. I'm so busy being annoyed at the improper mask use that I can't pay attention to the story.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life - So far in this new season no-one has had weight loss surgery and all they do is give Dr. Now attitude???


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I hate that too! It would be better if they didn't have masks at all and let us believe it is taking place at a different time. I'm so busy being annoyed at the improper mask use that I can't pay attention to the story.


100% agree!! Don't do masks at all or do it properly.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Episode 6: A Discovery of Witches - The scene with the Elk reminded me of the movie: Snow White and the Huntsman.


----------



## whateve

Prodigal Son - lately I'm liking this series more.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Prodigal Son - lately I'm liking this series more.


Do I need to watch Season 1? I'm recording season 2 but missed 1.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Do I need to watch Season 1? I'm recording season 2 but missed 1.


It helps for the backstory but each episode is pretty much a new case, not a continuing story. If you start right in on season 2, you might not understand who his father is and what happened in their past, which is important to understanding what goes on.

ETA: Oh yeah, I just remembered. I think something significant happened in the last episode of season 1 that is continually part of all the episodes of season 2 so far.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after?: Pillow Talk


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> It helps for the backstory but each episode is pretty much a new case, not a continuing story. If you start right in on season 2, you might not understand who his father is and what happened in their past, which is important to understanding what goes on.
> 
> ETA: Oh yeah, I just remembered. I think something significant happened in the last episode of season 1 that is continually part of all the episodes of season 2 so far.


Ok, thanks for the explanation. I'll try to find Season 1. I actually recorded it when it came out but I didn't watch so I deleted it when I need the space . BTW, have you ever watched Dexter? I loved that show back in the day.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, thanks for the explanation. I'll try to find Season 1. I actually recorded it when it came out but I didn't watch so I deleted it when I need the space . BTW, have you ever watched Dexter? I loved that show back in the day.


I loved Dexter. It was the first thing I watched when I got Netflix. I hated the way it ended.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I loved Dexter. It was the first thing I watched when I got Netflix. I hated the way it ended.


I forgot how it ended so I can watch it again


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way: Pillow Talk


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Search Party on HBO Max. It’s one of the best shows I’ve seen in awhile.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lady Zhuge said:


> Search Party on HBO Max. It’s one of the best shows I’ve seen in awhile.


Are you watching it season by season? I was looking at this show.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Addicted to bags said:


> Are you watching it season by season? I was looking at this show.



Yes. I’m almost done with season 3. It’s a quirky dark comedy with surprising twists and turns. I love it and am thrilled that it was renewed for season 5.


----------



## skyqueen

whateve said:


> I loved Dexter. It was the first thing I watched when I got Netflix. I hated the way it ended.


Just read Dexter is coming back! 
It seems Michael C Hall hated the ending, too!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after? - Good grief! It's like watching a train wreck about to happen!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Just read Dexter is coming back!
> It seems Michael C Hall hated the ending, too!


It is?!?!? Great


----------



## lulilu

Blacklist Season 8.  I love this show.


----------



## whateve

lulilu said:


> Blacklist Season 8.  I love this show.


I was sad when they killed off Tom in the 2nd season, I think?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Equalizer...


----------



## Tivo

WandaVision.


----------



## carterazo

Norwegian "Lifetime style" movies dubbed in Spanish. Great escape.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 8: MAFS (Australia)


----------



## rutabaga

The Bachelor


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Episode 7: A Discovery of Witches - Finally! They really need to leave that era now!!


----------



## rutabaga

Blackish


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey


----------



## Swanky

Clarice.

Finally watching Schitt’s Creek.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Swanky said:


> Clarice.
> 
> Finally watching Schitt’s Creek.


How was Clarice? I'm recording it but haven't started yet.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shark Tank


----------



## Swanky

Addicted to bags said:


> How was Clarice? I'm recording it but haven't started yet.


Loved first 2 episodes!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Swanky said:


> Loved first 2 episodes!


Great, thank you


----------



## rutabaga

Misery Index


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To Tell the Truth....


----------



## Grande Latte

Hahaha. I started watching Girls last night. It's fun, and light-hearted. No serious drama for me at this moment.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life - Oh my word! 20+ thousand calories a day?????


----------



## whateve

Endeavor, season 7


----------



## paruparo

Ginny and Georgia on Netflix. Surprisingly good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after?: Pillow Talk


----------



## purseinsanity

Season 4 of The Crown


----------



## carterazo

Swedish "Lifetime style" movies dubbed into Spanish.


----------



## skyqueen

Resident Alien
Why do I like this show so much?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after? - Happily??? It should be: Crappy ever after! Heavens above!


----------



## IntheOcean

The Vampire Diaries (rewatching)
Season 1 was so good! 



skyqueen said:


> Resident Alien
> Why do I like this show so much?


Because it's FUN! I've been enjoying it too. Haven't seen the last episode yet, though.


----------



## rutabaga

Searching for Italy


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> Resident Alien
> Why do I like this show so much?


I like it a lot more than I expected. It is silly! It is growing on me.


----------



## whateve

I'm addicted to Money Heist on Netflix.


----------



## lulilu

i*bella said:


> Searching for Italy


Love this show.  I just started watching it after my sister recommended it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after?: Pillow Talk


----------



## whateve

Debris

very disappointing


----------



## yellowbernie

Outdaughtered


----------



## purseinsanity

lovlouisvuitton said:


> New season: My 600-LB Life - Oh my word! 20+ thousand calories a day?????


Gotta maintain that figure somehow 
I'm against fat shaming, but this is called morbid obesity for a reason.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Episode 8: A Discovery of Witches - I need way more magic please!!!  Only 2 episode's left.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Debris
> 
> very disappointing


Oh no I'm recording it. Why was it disappointing WE? You saw the premiere episode right?


----------



## rutabaga

Blackish


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh no I'm recording it. Why was it disappointing WE? You saw the premiere episode right?


Yes, the premiere episode. I'll probably keep watching to see if it gets better. I've already forgotten most of it. It seemed amateurish. How they solved the mystery was too easy, and it didn't explain what happened to the people earlier in the episode. In the trailer for future episodes they said that each piece of debris will have different powers, which seems like a plot key to make up whatever they want on the fly.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Yes, the premiere episode. I'll probably keep watching to see if it gets better. I've already forgotten most of it. It seemed amateurish. How they solved the mystery was too easy, and it didn't explain what happened to the people earlier in the episode. In the trailer for future episodes they said that each piece of debris will have different powers, which seems like a plot key to make up whatever they want on the fly.


I watched it tonight. You're right, it did seem amateurish, but at least it didn't have inconsistent and/or incorrect mask wearing to drive me nuts.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way: Pillow Talk


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Superstore....


----------



## bisbee

B Positive...Annaleigh Ashford is really good.  Saw her in Kinky Boots on Broadway...she won a Tony.  She was also excellent in Masters of Sex.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey - Yes, putting an engagement ring on Darcey's finger really shut her up! Heavens above!


----------



## maris.crane

RHOSLC (caught up) ... dios mio.


----------



## whateve

Perry Mason (1959)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Matlock...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

MAFS (Australia)


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Sharp Objects


----------



## starrynite_87

Rewatching seasons 1-3 of RHONY on Hulu


----------



## rutabaga

Searching for Italy - Milan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Oh my word!


----------



## TC1

Your Honor on Crave. The acting is really good, as is the plot.


----------



## whateve

Good Girls


----------



## skyqueen

9-1-1 and 9-1-1 Lone Star


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Re-watching Breaking Bad


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## carterazo

More Norwegian movies.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Episode 9: A Discovery of Witches  - OMG! LOVE Diana's familiar, a firedrake named Corra!!  I want one!!  Now 10 threads and Diana has made it to the 7th. I don't want to spoil it for anyone else who hasn't watched this episode, but there are more "Surprises" to come. Not one, but two.


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Closer. On Season 7 the final season.


----------



## Tivo

Still trying to get through behind her eyes, ha.
Almost halfway through episode 5. I’ve heard good things about it but I’m still confused. Hopefully as others have said the twist will be mind blowing

ETA - 

Just finished episode 5. Looks like we’re leaping over the shark on the way to the finale.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

MAFS (Australia) - A repeat of last year but the only difference is Men throwing water/wine on someone else!!! Oh my word!!  Don't you just love the dinner parties!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Mr Mercedes season 3  (Peacock)
Outstanding!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way: Pillow Talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Oh my word!  Colt needs to grow a pair and don't EVER wear speedo's AGAIN!!! That's something I NEVER want to see ever AGAIN!


----------



## plastic-fish

skyqueen said:


> Resident Alien
> Why do I like this show so much?


ME TOO!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

plastic-fish said:


> ME TOO!!!


I have to start watching based on the positive reviews on here!


----------



## plastic-fish

Addicted to bags said:


> I have to start watching based on the positive reviews on here!


Like skyqueen said, unsure why I like it but I do... Don’t let us build it up for you too much...low expectations


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## rutabaga

Warrior


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Episode 10: A Discovery of Witches - That was the last episode for this season. I've read that Season 3 will air either late this year or early next year (2022). It's going to be a long wait.


----------



## pursekitten

plastic-fish said:


> ME TOO!!!



Me three! Tudyk gives me life. There have been moments I've had to pause Resident Alien to laugh like a lunatic. "It's okay, I'm a leaf on the wind" still stirs up emotions. He can run the gamut between comedy and drama like breathing and it's beautiful to watch.

@lovlouisvuitton YESSS. I binged A Discovery of Witches just to get to season 2 and was delighted. Ugh, waiting that long between shows is tough. I'm STILL waiting for Outlander but at least there's solace in knowing Season 6 is filming right now and they're renewed for Season 7.

@Lady Zhuge I'm a few episodes in but it's a slow burner. My husband's enthusiasm as he watches it again with me is encouraging tho. 

I just binged Your Honor and it was nail-biting, edge-of-your seat the whole time. Bryan Cranston is so incredible. Peter Moffat has a gift for creating these nail-biters—The Night Of was another limited series of the same calibur.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

MAFS (Australia) - Oh my word!  Explosive dinner parties! Seriously behaving like animals. And NO Melissa, Bryce is going to dump your a55 as soon as the show is over. My advice to you, get counseling and start to love yourself first and never put up with being not even being second best??? He's flat out told you so many times, you are not his "Type." Whatever.


----------



## limom

Cadillac man. So good.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Started season 19 of Hell's Kitchen. Filmed pre-covid.


----------



## rugchomp

All on Netflix:
Bridgerton
Lupin
New Amsterdam
The Crown


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way: Pillow Talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after?: Pillow Talk


----------



## plastic-fish

Addicted to bags said:


> Started season 19 of Hell's Kitchen. Filmed pre-covid.


I’m watching as well and was wondering when it was filmed. LV didn’t exactly follow health guidelines in the early stages so I wasn’t sure. Wow, filmed over a year ago...


----------



## limom

I love Lupin!
Great modernization of an old TV series.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Oh my word!  Elizabeth, FTLOG get a divorce!! The way Andrei talks down to you and swears at you makes me cringe! I would LOVE to know who the hell is paying for all Larissa's plastic surgery?????


----------



## Sibelle

Just finished "The One" on Netflix, thought it was pretty good. I read the book a few years ago, but the TV show is completely different.


----------



## Addicted to bags

plastic-fish said:


> I’m watching as well and was wondering when it was filmed. LV didn’t exactly follow health guidelines in the early stages so I wasn’t sure. Wow, filmed over a year ago...


I read somewhere they actually filmed around the end of 2018 but when covid hit the post production was affected and then Fox had to figure out when to schedule in the show. I actually like the contests this season, (I usually don't) except for the annoying jumping flea Marc 

I just finished episode 10 but I'm going pause watching because I like to bank a couple of shows in case I want to binge a few hours.

Season 20 has been filmed and is supposed to air sometime this year so we may have back to back seasons!


----------



## plastic-fish

Addicted to bags said:


> I read somewhere they actually filmed around the end of 2018 but when covid hit the post production was affected and then Fox had to figure out when to schedule the show. I actually like the contests this season, (I usually don't) except for the annoying jumping flea Marc
> 
> I just finished episode 10 but I'm going pause watching because I like to bank a couple of shows in case I want to binge a few hours.
> 
> Season 20 has been filmed and is supposed to air sometime this year so we may have back to back seasons!


I’m with you, I am liking the contestants, they’ve chosen a good mix. Even annoying Marc, annoying but tolerable. I was missing me some Gordon Ramsay, now when I call someone a donut or donkey, they understand my reference, haha...


----------



## skyqueen

Genius: Aretha
Aretha Franklin bio...the music


----------



## TC1

Yellowstone S3 on Prime. I'm obsessed!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## SouthTampa

skyqueen said:


> Genius: Aretha
> Aretha Franklin bio...the music


I cannot wait to watch this.    If you want to see a fabulous performance, google Aretha on the David Letterman show.    She starts  singing Adele’s “Rolling in the Deep” and then switches to “Ain’t no Mountain High Enough”.    What an exceptional artist and an amazing woman!


----------



## SouthTampa

Currently watching “Escape to the Chateau”.    Absolutely wonderful.    It is about a couple who puts their entire savings into a 45 room chateau (with moat).    He is an engineer and she has the artistic vision.  When they move in it has no electricity, heat or water.  They also had two children under the age of three.  I now am on the lookout for an engineer


----------



## skyqueen

SouthTampa said:


> I cannot wait to watch this.    If you want to see a fabulous performance, google Aretha on the David Letterman show.    She starts  singing Adele’s “Rolling in the Deep” and then switches to “Ain’t no Mountain High Enough”.    What an exceptional artist and an amazing woman!


I found this little gem...Kennedy Center Honors Carole King. Ms. Franklin, aka The Queen of Soul, sang Natural Women to honor King. Mind you, Aretha Franklin was in her mid seventies and got a standing ovation! Watch Carole King's pure joy................ 
What a talent...enjoy!


----------



## limom

SouthTampa said:


> Currently watching “Escape to the Chateau”.    Absolutely wonderful.    It is about a couple who puts their entire savings into a 45 room chateau (with moat).    He is an engineer and she has the artistic vision.  When they move in it has no electricity, heat or water.  They also had two children under the age of three.  I now am on the lookout for an engineer


And a cook/gardener.
That man can do it all.
That chateau is everything.


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> I found this little gem...Kennedy Center Honors Carole King. Ms. Franklin, aka The Queen of Soul, sang Natural Women to honor King. Mind you, Aretha Franklin was in her mid seventies and got a standing ovation! Watch Carole King's pure joy................
> What a talent...enjoy!



Do you remember the VH1 divas?


----------



## skyqueen

SouthTampa said:


> Currently watching “Escape to the Chateau”.    Absolutely wonderful.    It is about a couple who puts their entire savings into a 45 room chateau (with moat).    He is an engineer and she has the artistic vision.  When they move in it has no electricity, heat or water.  They also had two children under the age of three.  I now am on the lookout for an engineer


I binged this show over 3 days...absolutely loved it and grew to love the quirky family!


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Do you remember the VH1 divas?



Love it  Thanks!


----------



## SouthTampa

skyqueen said:


> I found this little gem...Kennedy Center Honors Carole King. Ms. Franklin, aka The Queen of Soul, sang Natural Women to honor King. Mind you, Aretha Franklin was in her mid seventies and got a standing ovation! Watch Carole King's pure joy................
> What a talent...enjoy!




She had her fur coat and clutch!     Love her!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after?: Pillow Talk


----------



## limom

Watching the Aretha Franklin show, I was mesmerized by her marquise ER. Was it a common cut at the time?


----------



## GhstDreamer

Mouse - It's a Korean drama.


----------



## wantitneedit

TC1 said:


> Yellowstone S3 on Prime. I'm obsessed!


i love this show as well  - hanging for season 4!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way: Pillow Talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

MAFS (Australia) - Oh my stars!  Even Bryce's Parents cannot understand why you are still with him???? They really gave it to him!   Melissa - You look petrified every time there is a commitment ceremony because you are so worried about that he will write LEAVE??? "News Flash!" He will write LEAVE and FTLOG get some counselling ASAP! I'm sick of screaming at my poor TV because you don't want to "Rock the boat" (your words), so you put up with being put down instead of using your dam voice and saying enough is enough!

ETA: I would start a Thread about this series, but I don't think there are enough Aussies here that watch it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Debris, ep. 2. @whateve, just found out that the creator of Fringe (great Sci Fi show!) J.H. Wyman is the show runner for Debris. Based on that fact, I will give this show the time to develop.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Debris, ep. 2. @whateve, just found out that the creator of Fringe (great Sci Fi show!) J.H. Wyman is the show runner for Debris. Based on that fact, I will give this show the time to develop.


The later episodes have been better than the first. I don't love the show but like it enough that I'll continue watching. I loved Fringe!

I've started loving Resident Alien.


----------



## iseebearbears

Riverdale Season 5. Don't judge me


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> The later episodes have been better than the first. I don't love the show but like it enough that I'll continue watching. I loved Fringe!
> 
> I've started loving Resident Alien.


I loved Fringe also. The Fox network tried to ruin though. But at least they gave it a finale. Resident Alien will be next on my list.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I loved Fringe also. The Fox network tried to ruin though. But at least they gave it a finale. Resident Alien will be next on my list.


It has (black) humor so if you don't like that with your sci fi, you might not like it. That is why DH doesn't like it.


----------



## haute okole

Deserving Design with Vern Yip on Discovery Plus.  My baby sister, Jessica Lucas, was diagnosed with Stage 4 Breast Cancer at the age of 33 and given only 4 - 6 months to live.  Because of her incredible will to live and the love and determination of my sister Johanna to find a cure, with the help of Genentech, she lived 11 more years.  She sadly passed away in June 2013 and to this day, I miss her deeply.  She was a blessing to every person who knew her.


----------



## limom

haute okole said:


> Deserving Design with Vern Yip on Discovery Plus.  My baby sister, Jessica Lucas, was diagnosed with Stage 4 Breast Cancer at the age of 33 and given only 4 - 6 months to live.  Because of her incredible will to live and the love and determination of my sister Johanna to find a cure, with the help of Genentech, she lived 11 more years.  She sadly passes away in June 2013 and to this day, I miss her deeply.  She was a blessing to every person who knew her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035286


I am so sorry for your loss.
Breast Cancer is the worst.


----------



## sdkitty

I've been watching Oz daily - sometimes two or three episodes.  It's very violent.  not sure what that says about me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life - Only one person so far on this season has had weight loss surgery and that was an intervention to STOP them from dying.


----------



## jennlt

whateve said:


> The later episodes have been better than the first. I don't love the show but like it enough that I'll continue watching. I loved Fringe!
> 
> I've started loving Resident Alien.


DH and I love Resident Alien but we like dark humor and Alan Tudyk has been one of DH's favorite actors since Firefly. The most recent episode of RA at AlienCon was hysterical.


----------



## pursekitten

@whateve @jennlt Also having a blast watching Resident Alien over here! I'm also giving the Falcon and Winter Soldier a fair chance while I wait for Loki.

I've just finished Legion, Dan Steven's best role to date for me—yes, it even wins over Downton Abbey and Eurovision Song Contest: The Story of Fire Saga by a narrow margin.   What a trip! Legion is like WandaVision if WandaVision took place in the 60s and had 3 seasons to tell a mind-bending, reality-churning story.

I've also started Stylish with Jenna Lyons on HBO Max, which is like a low-key Project Runway without the runway. Just something fun to have on in the background.


----------



## jennlt

pursekitten said:


> @whateve @jennlt Also having a blast watching Resident Alien over here! I'm also giving the Falcon and Winter Soldier a fair chance while I wait for Loki.
> 
> I've just finished Legion, Dan Steven's best role to date for me—yes, it even wins over Downton Abbey and Eurovision Song Contest: The Story of Fire Saga by a narrow margin.   What a trip! Legion is like WandaVision if WandaVision took place in the 60s and had 3 seasons to tell a mind-bending, reality-churning story.
> 
> I've also started Stylish with Jenna Lyons on HBO Max, which is like a low-key Project Runway without the runway. Just something fun to have on in the background.



We tried Legion but DH just couldn't get into it. I think we gave up after the first two episodes; maybe we should try again?
Resident Alien is DH's favorite new show in years. I'm afraid to tell him next week is the season finale lol


----------



## lulilu

Episodes on Showtime


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> It has (black) humor so if you don't like that with your sci fi, you might not like it. That is why DH doesn't like it.


I love dark humor! Especially in these times


----------



## skyqueen

Resident Alien  
Why...oh why, do I love this show so much? Alan Tydyk is Resident Alien ❤️❤️❤️
Another surprise...what a fabulous singer in Corey Reynolds!


----------



## jennlt

Addicted to bags said:


> I love dark humor! Especially in these times


It's either laugh or cry and I choose to laugh


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

superstore...


----------



## whateve

skyqueen said:


> Resident Alien
> Why...oh why, do I love this show so much? Alan Tydyk is Resident Alien ❤❤❤
> Another surprise...what a fabulous singer in Corey Reynolds!


I know, right? I was blown away by his voice.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Chaos in Court


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I know, right? I was blown away by his voice.


I started watching Resident Alien last night. Love the show and the humor! Since I recently finished watching The Closer I am struck by how little Corey Reynolds has aged!! Have only seen him with his sheriff hat on so don't know if he has any grays in his hair yet, but my gosh!!! He's found the Fountain of youth


----------



## skyqueen

So...I started out the week with Genius: Aretha (Franklin) and ended with TINA, bio of Tina Turner. Love them both!!!
How lucky can a girl get?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? - Oh heavens above! Gross!  I seriously don't know what is worse, Colt wearing speedo's or Colt wearing shorts that really don't fit him with a serious camel toe????   Oh my poor eyes!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I started watching Resident Alien last night. Love the show and the humor! Since I recently finished watching The Closer I am struck by how little Corey Reynolds has aged!! Have only seen him with his sheriff hat on so don't know if he has any grays in his hair yet, but my gosh!!! He's found the Fountain of youth


I loved that show and he was awesome in it. I’m going to have to check him out in this new show...Have you seen Major Crimes, it was the spinoff from The Closer...


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I loved that show and he was awesome in it. I’m going to have to check him out in this new show...Have you seen Major Crimes, it was the spinoff from The Closer...


I loved major crimes.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Happily ever after?: Pillow Talk


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I loved that show and he was awesome in it. I’m going to have to check him out in this new show...Have you seen Major Crimes, it was the spinoff from The Closer...


Definitely. As soon as The Closer was over I was on Major Crimes.

BTW, there seem to be quite a few Sci Fi lovers on here. Has everyone seen Orphan Black? I highly recommend it and it has a little dark humor especially with one of the characters, a soccer mom.


----------



## haute okole

The Great British Baking Show, Season 3, Again ... and again...  It is the feel good season when Mary Berry cries in the end.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

For those who were watching, Manifest started again tonight .....


----------



## michellem

Married at First Sight


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chauvin trial
not a show ...


----------



## skyqueen

Resident Alien 
Picked up for season 2!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

MAFS (Australia) - Oh my stars!  At the commitment ceremony Bryce writes Leave then strikes it out and the writes Stay, leaving Melissa absolutely stunned and lost for words! She literary couldn't speak!  I really wish she would stop saying "How humiliating!" in nearly every episode!! Good grief! FTLOG LEAVE Him, he's just so full of himself!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Resident Alien
> Picked up for season 2!!!


I'm on episode 4. I'm trying to slowly savor the show


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm on episode 4. I'm trying to slowly savor the show


I know...what a quirky show! Sometimes funny and sometimes profound. Still don't know why I love this show...not really a 
SCI-FI fan


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Oh my word!  Colt - Would you PLEASE stop wearing shorts that are clearly not your size, I'm sick of seeing them riding up your butt!! And please sit with your legs crossed!  Kalani - You clearly are the bigger person and walked away when Asuelu's sister tried to hit you and have a full on fight with you. Good grief!


----------



## Grande Latte

I love Golden Girls. I never tire of it. 
Now I watch Girls. Came across it by chance and love to see how 20 somethings struggle with their love lives. Hahaha. Hahahah. Hahahahaha.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way - I've only watched one hour of it so far. I did not know it was a 2 hour episode.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Rookie. I missed Season 1 so starting with Season 2. I like Nathan Fillion.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way - I've only watched one hour of it so far. I did not know it was a 2 hour episode.



I finished watching the last hour - I really LOVE Kenny and Armando and I really hope they stay together, they are perfect for each other!


----------



## michellem

1000lb sisters


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> The Rookie. I missed Season 1 so starting with Season 2. I like Nathan Fillion.


I stopped watching this show but I love Nathan Fillion....He was the best in Castle!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Top Chef....


----------



## limom

Hemingway on PBS fascinating.


----------



## lulilu

Shtisel.  Trying to savor this newest season as it's only 9 episodes.

And watching Brooklyn 99 with DD.  So silly.  We call it a palate cleanser after watching something very serious or depressing.


----------



## Addicted to bags

6 episodes into season 2 of The Rookie on ABC. Characters are all very likeable but they need a better Showrunner and writers. Each episode reminds me of the Scooby gang always getting into trouble and like the cartoon, everything is solved by the end of the episode. Too bad.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

MAFS (Australia) OMG! Melissa! Your complete lack of any self-esteem or self worth is harrowing! Bryce is playing you and flat out LYING to you, yet you still believe him because you are so desperate for a man! HE does have another woman waiting for him on the outside and he's going to damp you as soon as the show is over! The other "Woman" also confirmed this! FTLOG! Get counseling ASAP!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

New show Rebel.....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> New show Rebel.....


How is it?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> How is it?


It was ok....I’m going to continue to watch for the cast, lots of big names in it...I’m not sure it will last though, kind of like the equalizer...If you watch it, let me know what you think...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Family Chantel


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It was ok....I’m going to continue to watch for the cast, lots of big names in it...I’m not sure it will last though, kind of like the equalizer...If you watch it, let me know what you think...


Ok, let me start recording the series.

Anyone watching Big Sky on ABC? I'm deciding whether to dump the episodes because my DVR is getting really full or to watch it.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, let me start recording the series.
> 
> Anyone watching Big Sky on ABC? I'm deciding whether to dump the episodes because my DVR is getting really full or to watch it.


I watched part of the first season. It was okay, not great. I'm not watching it anymore as there are other shows on at the same time I'd rather watch. I can only record 2 at a time.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Ok, let me start recording the series.
> 
> Anyone watching Big Sky on ABC? I'm deciding whether to dump the episodes because my DVR is getting really full or to watch it.


I think Big Sky was ok. I know it’s coming back but I don't know if I will continue to watch.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> New show Rebel.....


Ok just watched Rebel. You're right it is like the Equalizer without the martial arts and little like Erin Brockavich. Great cast (boy Andy Garcia has aged!), John Corbin looks good, but... it feels a little heavy handed with the do gooder Katey Sagal. I guess I'll watch another episode but it's on the bubble for me.


----------



## rose60610

Frasier reruns, Jeopardy (Aaron Rogers is actually a terrific guest host, as was the J producer; Katie Couric GAG BARF!; Dr. Oz OK), Magnum P.I., Blue Bloods.  I'm hooked on Blacklist.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Oh my word!  I'm so sick and tired of Angela cursing every 5 seconds and saying "I'm done! the wedding is off!" In nearly every single scene her and Michael are in! FFS! Colt sending nude pics to multiple women is just down right disturbing on so many levels!!!    Who the hell wants to see Colt's dingaling with no scrotum, because he lost those years ago! OMG! So gross!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: The Nevers - It's set in the late 1890's era and is about women (not every woman) and children who have special gifts, men and boys can also have special gifts, although not as common. They call them "The Touched" and/or "Touched." Very much like the X-Men, just a different era.


It's on Mondays on channel: Showcase (HBO) if anyone is interested in watching it. First episode wasn't that bad.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just started to watch Season 1 of Prodigal Son. Season 2 is currently airing on Fox and Catherine Zeta-Jones  is joining the cast so I thought I need to catch up. The actors who play the father and son are extremely good.


----------



## whateve

Pooch Perfect 

silly and fun


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Pooch Perfect
> 
> silly and fun


I tried last night but I couldn't get into it. I guess I'm more of a Pitbull & Parolees person


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Family Chantel - Oh my word! I so feel for Royal's wife Angenette, she's petrified of him and his temper. He won't let her go anywhere or do anything and she just stays at home all day. Nicole (Pedro's sister) - Karma is a b!tch! It's not going away!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Saturday night I watched the very moving funeral of Prince Phillip. It was beautifully choreographed from start to finish and how much my heart broke for the Queen, sitting all alone in the St George’s Chapel, head bowed down, mourning the loss of her beloved Husband. It moved me to tears. R.I.P. Prince Phillip.


----------



## lulilu

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Saturday night I watched the very moving funeral of Prince Phillip. It was beautifully choreographed from start to finish and how much my heart broke for the Queen, sitting all alone in the St George’s Chapel, head bowed down, mourning the loss of her beloved Husband. It moved me to tears. R.I.P. Prince Phillip.



Is there any way to watch it in its entirety now?  I was unable to watch it and only find short clips.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lulilu said:


> Is there any way to watch it in its entirety now?  I was unable to watch it and only find short clips.



I can re-watch it again if I wish on my pay TV here in OZ - I really don't know how you would be able to watch it from start to finish in your Country. If you have Netflix, _you Might_, _just Might_, be able to watch it as Netflix has almost the same channels I have on my pay TV.


----------



## lulilu

I will check out netflix, thanks.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Oh my word!  Watching this does my head in!!!!!


----------



## rutabaga

Hysterical... the documentary about female comedians


----------



## skyqueen

lulilu said:


> Is there any way to watch it in its entirety now?  I was unable to watch it and only find short clips.


This is pretty good...gives you the highlights from SkyNews. Press "watch on YouTube".


----------



## skyqueen

Death House Landlady/ID Discovery


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Voice....Snoop Dogg!!


----------



## roshe

Finishing Season 4 of The Crown.


----------



## michellem

Married at First Sight


----------



## kemilia

Just finished Resident Alien and I really liked it! 

Took a couple of episodes to get hooked but I did. It is definitely an oddball comedy with some "they said/did that?!" stuff. It's on SYFY and the first season is over but I watched on demand. And YAY there will be a second season.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Family Chantel - Oy, Oy, Oy!  Royal is Lying to his family and lying to his wife! I so feel for poor Angenette.  OMG! Nicole carrying on like a diva in front of her BF's family! Why is she even on the show to start with???


----------



## Addicted to bags

Started watching Clarice and am really enjoying it. First episode irked me a little because of the sexism but this is set in 1993 and I guess that was the reality for a woman in law enforcement then.


----------



## whateve

did anyone see The Secrets She Keeps? I missed the first episode and wondering if I should even bother watching the rest of the series without it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones...


----------



## Cornflower Blue

kemilia said:


> Just finished Resident Alien and I really liked it!
> 
> Took a couple of episodes to get hooked but I did. It is definitely an oddball comedy with some "they said/did that?!" stuff. It's on SYFY and the first season is over but I watched on demand. And YAY there will be a second season.


Loved Resident Alien and agree it took a couple of episodes to get into it, but it was well worth it! And you just know that Harry's going to have to to the right thing - looking forward to Season 2 too!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 2: The Nevers


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Watching the Aretha Franklin show, I was mesmerized by her marquise ER. Was it a common cut at the time?


I just watched the first two eposides of season three.  I could not find season one or two.  season three is getting heavily promoted.  did you see the first two seasons?  seems odd that they are promoting the heck out of season three.  maybe they promoted the first two but I don't recall it.
Is there a season four?
Never mind.  I figured it out.  Genius is the series and the first two seasons were about other people.  So Aretha's season is season 3.
Cynthia Erivo is doing a great job.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I just watched the first two eposides of season three.  I could not find season one or two.  season three is getting heavily promoted.  did you see the first two seasons?  seems odd that they are promoting the heck out of season three.  maybe they promoted the first two but I don't recall it.
> Is there a season four?
> Never mind.  I figured it out.  Genius is the series and the first two seasons were about other people.  So Aretha's season is season 3.
> Cynthia Erivo is doing a great job.


I liked that serie too. Not bad for a small cable channel.
Jennifer Hudson stars in the movie Aretha version coming soon. Not sure it will be very successful.
If you get a chance to watch Mahlia on lifetime. I highly recommend. 
I am dying to see Audra Day version of Billie Holliday movie on Hulu as well.
She won the Globe and is a contender for the Oscar.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I liked that serie too. Not bad for a small cable channel.
> Jennifer Hudson stars in the movie Aretha version coming soon. Not sure it will be very successful.
> If you get a chance to watch Mahlia on lifetime. I highly recommend.
> I am dying to see Audra Day version of Billie Holliday movie on Hulu as well.
> She won the Globe and is a contender for the Oscar.


I want to see the Billie Holiday movie too but we don't have Hulu.  Its frustrating that the good shows are spread out over so many streaming venues.
Jennifer Hudson is a great singer but I think Cynthia is a better actress.  Will that movie be on the big screen?  seems like not many are these days
Mahalia on Lifetime.  will keep in mind.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> I want to see the Billie Holiday movie too but we don't have Hulu. * Its frustrating that the good shows are spread out over so many streaming venues.*
> Jennifer Hudson is a great singer but I think Cynthia is a better actress.  Will that movie be on the big screen?  seems like not many are these days
> Mahalia on Lifetime.  will keep in mind.



This!! And NBC & CBS are joining with their own services. It's way too much.


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> This!! And NBC & CBS are joining with their own services. It's way too much.


I know
we watched the first season of the good fight....both DH and I liked it but we're not gonna subscribe to CBS streaming just for that show.....maybe if you don't have cable you're willing to stream a bunch of different stuff but we pay a lot for cable TV


----------



## limom

Addicted to bags said:


> This!! And NBC & CBS are joining with their own services. It's way too much.


To add insult to injuries, many shows started on regular over the air( startrek) and basic cable (all the hgtv, TLC shows) and they now require to get streaming services?
**** them.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> To add insult to injuries, many shows started on regular over the air( startrek) and basic cable (all the hgtv, TLC shows) and they now require to get streaming services?
> **** them.


 we finally got HBO and now they have HBO Max for a lot of the newer shows


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> we finally got HBO and now they have HBO Max for a lot of the newer shows


Wow, did not even realize that HBO Max was different from HBO!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Wow, did not even realize that HBO Max was different from HBO!!!!


oh yes.  we have the remote you speak into to say what you want to watch and if it's on HBO max I can't watch unless I subscribe.....don't even know how much it is but I'm kinda stubborn.  I figure I have so much old and excellent stuff to watch on HBO that I can do w/o HBO max and even Netflix - at least for now

the new kate winslett series is on regular HBO though....I think I'll wait until there are multiple episodes before starting


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> we finally got HBO and now they have HBO Max for a lot of the newer shows


I got HBO Max and have sworn that's my last subscriber service I will sign up for as I too have cable tv, Amazon Prime and Netflix.
I really want to see Wandavision and the new show Loki but I refuse to sign up for Disney + for another $15.

So you got HBO but you don't automatically get HBO Max?? That's BS!  Double check that, I thought I read somewhere if you have HBO you should be able to access HBO Max. Who's your cable TV provider?


----------



## maris.crane

Real Housewives of Melbourne


----------



## whateve

limom said:


> To add insult to injuries, many shows started on regular over the air( startrek) and basic cable (all the hgtv, TLC shows) and they now require to get streaming services?
> **** them.


DH is upset that nearly all his shows have moved to Discovery Plus.

At least CBS seems to eventually show at least some of those pay shows on regular TV eventually. That is how I got to see The Good Fight and Star Trek.

We already pay over $100 a month for our Dish service, plus we have Netflix and Prime. It annoys me how many shows on Prime I have to pay extra for if I want to see them. Sometimes I'll get to see a season or two, but if I want to see the whole series, I have to pay more. I love the British shows, but I've found that a lot of those show on PBS.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Oh my word!  Watching this series does my head in!!!!!


----------



## jules 8

Running Wild with Bear Grylls


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm catching up on Homeland which was technically on Showtime but I recorded seasons 5, 6, 7, & 8 on my DVR so I'm finally getting around to watching. Exciting as always.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way - Oh my word!  OMG! Brittany needs to grow the hell up! Seriously! I swear she lives in LA LA Land!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Temptation Island


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Temptation Island reunion


----------



## fendifemale

Queen of the South


----------



## VSUVUS

just finished Good Girls season 3 and Lovecraft Country...currently rewatching SATC until I decide on a new show to start


----------



## carterazo

The Baker and the Beauty


----------



## 336

Handmaids tale season 4


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> To add insult to injuries, many shows started on regular over the air( startrek) and basic cable (all the hgtv, TLC shows) and they now require to get streaming services?
> **** them.


I spend almost $300 per month on cable, plus NetFlix and Prime Video. Now they want you to spend more money to get enhanced service. Total BS and, as limon said...an insult to injury! Could they get greedier? Another pet peeve...why have commercials when you use ON DEMAND? Should be ad-free...the money has been made first time around! I enjoy watching TV so I suck it up but I'm reaching my breaking point!!!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> I spend almost $300 per month on cable, plus NetFlix and Prime Video. Now they want you to spend more money to get enhanced service. Total BS and, as limon said...an insult to injury! Could they get greedier? Another pet peeve...why have commercials when you use ON DEMAND? Should be ad-free...the money has been made first time around! I enjoy watching TV so I suck it up but I'm reaching my breaking point!!!


Same here. Plus we have Disney+.
I totally agree about the commercials. Double dipping.
Now the Oscars, If you want to see movies, you have to sign for so many streamings.
I am dying to see the Audrey Day movie. I am waiting for regular cable.
Granted, you can cancel but still.
Once the theaters reopen, I am canceling it all
Out and about.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Same here. Plus we have Disney+.
> I totally agree about the commercials. Double dipping.
> Now the Oscars, If you want to see movies, you have to sign for so many streamings.
> I am dying to see the Audrey Day movie. I am waiting for regular cable.
> Granted, you can cancel but still.
> Once the theaters reopen, I am canceling it all
> Out and about.


Xfinity/Comcast is having a WATCH-A-THON this week...free access for a week to all the channels. Take advantage and binge! Go through ON DEMAND to find it. Many ways to skin this cat!


----------



## skyqueen

Mare of Easttown  HBO
Good, so far!


----------



## limom

@skyqueen 
Not on LI, it is Verizon or optimum.(aka cable vision).
I might have to hire a geek to cut the cord forever


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 3: The Nevers - 3 Episode's in and I still cannot decide if I'm really interested in watching the full season. Ugh!


----------



## Doribelle

Stanley Tucci: Searching for Italy.  I'm obsessed!!  Total food porn


----------



## makeupbyomar

Binge watching this. Getting ready to shoot season 2


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> I liked that serie too. Not bad for a small cable channel.
> Jennifer Hudson stars in the movie Aretha version coming soon. Not sure it will be very successful.
> If you get a chance to watch Mahlia on lifetime. I highly recommend.
> I am dying to see Audra Day version of Billie Holliday movie on Hulu as well.
> She won the Globe and is a contender for the Oscar.


just finished Aretha Genius series....liked it but disappointing that her most popular songs were not included because the other movie got the rights to them.  the best part for me was the ending when they showed the real Aretha.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Family Chantel - Oy, Oy, Oy!  OMG! Nothing but DRAMA!!! It's doing my head in!!


----------



## floatinglili

Mr. In between.
 Black comedy crime / drama. Very short episodes, very well written and executed.  The Australian dry humour suits the genre very well. There’s a touch of Bryan Cranston but instead of an underlying goodness corrupted by badness  perhaps it’s the other way around.... a petty honour among thieves....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## michellem

NHL hockey: Tampa bay lightning versus Detroit red wings


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way - Oh my word!


----------



## whateve

Good Girls


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé: happily ever after


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Neighborhood....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Oh my word!  As much as I dislike Angela, I really felt for her when her beloved Mother passed away.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Judge Judy....


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 4: The Nevers


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Family Chantel - Oy, Oy, Oy!  - If Chantel put as much effect as she does in causing chaos and drama maybe she would have passed her RN Test and graduated! Oh Nicole! It's hilarious watching you get what you deserve! Karma is a b!tch!


----------



## vinotastic

The Kominsky Method (netflix).  Final season drops later this month.  and im a sucker for shows with finite ends.


----------



## julierrrrrr

You is the show, and the Expanse


----------



## skyrse

Real Housewives of Potomac and Dallas
Bad Girls Club reruns lol (I blame Hulu)
Shear Genius which is like Project Runway for hair


----------



## floatinglili

Underbelly: Tale of Two Cities. 

Aussie drug and murder crime drama. 
this one’s a ripper, based on a true story  and not very funny


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My 600-LB Life


----------



## haute okole

Undercover Boss, Celebrity Edition with Idina Mendel.  Holy crap!  I am crying!  So good.  Must see TV.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The People’s Court....


----------



## skyqueen

911 and 911 Lone Star


----------



## canto bight

Shrill which is incredibly heartwarming and hilarious.


----------



## floatinglili

Got through two complete series of ‘Underbelly’ (Aussie true crime drama)  without a break - but then I started dreaming of being flung out into the ocean in a huge steel trade man’s toolbox. 

So I’m now watching ‘The Trade’ - incredible documentary into human trafficking across the US border.This is heart breaking and the honest truth is I cannot stop crying.


----------



## kemilia

vinotastic said:


> The Kominsky Method (netflix).  Final season drops later this month.  and im a sucker for shows with finite ends.


Didn't know it was returning later this month--thanks for the heads up. I really like this show.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday Night Live....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Tell All Part 1: Oh my word!


----------



## rutabaga

A Black Lady Sketch Show


----------



## whateve

The Equalizer
Family Guy


----------



## Addicted to bags

haute okole said:


> Undercover Boss, Celebrity Edition with Idina Mendel.  Holy crap!  I am crying!  So good.  Must see TV.


Ooh, I didn't know there was a Celebrity Edition!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Equalizer...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way - I absolutely LOVE Kenneth and Armando and Hannah too!! Totally adorable and so excepting of her Dad and Kenneth marrying!   Double the love and now will have two daddy's, she said! OMG! So Precious!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 5: The Nevers


----------



## purseinsanity

Finally watched The Undoing, now back to Criminal Minds (I swear, this show is nonending).  On season 14 finally!


----------



## whateve

NCIS and FBI, are they making these shows shorter? They seemed very short today.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Connors with Aaron Rodgers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Fear Thy Neighbor - OMG!  It's so extreme and it starts with little petty things and then ends up with a shootout!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The Family Chantel - Oy, Oy, Oy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Little People, Big World


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Tell All Part 2: Oh my word!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Clarice and Rebel. I initially did not like Rebel but it has an awesome cast and she's growing on me.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Clarice and Rebel. I initially did not like Rebel but it has an awesome cast and she's growing on me.


I'm liking Rebel too. I thought Katey Sagal would be too annoying, based on the previews. The last episode bothered me a little because it implied things that aren't true. Hospitals in the US can't deny life saving treatment, even if there are unpaid bills.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I'm liking Rebel too. I thought Katey Sagal would be too annoying, based on the previews. The last episode bothered me a little because it implied things that aren't true. Hospitals in the US can't deny life saving treatment, even if there are unpaid bills.


Off topic, but it appears hospitals can sue the heck out of you... https://apple.news/AzWwbHnzvS-CHg0IdguxVYA


----------



## VSUVUS

Finished Good Girls S3 on Netflix

Currently watching Hunters on Amazon Prime

Planning to start The Sons of Sam on Netflix

Waiting for Ozark S4 on Netflix


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Clarice and Rebel. I initially did not like Rebel but it has an awesome cast and she's growing on me.


I stopped watching Rebel....


----------



## whateve

VSUVUS said:


> Finished Good Girls S3 on Netflix
> 
> Currently watching Hunters on Amazon Prime
> 
> Planning to start The Sons of Sam on Netflix
> 
> Waiting for Ozark S4 on Netflix


When is season 4 of Ozark coming?


----------



## VSUVUS

whateve said:


> When is season 4 of Ozark coming?



No confirmed date yet  from what I read they had planned to start filming back in Nov but due to the pandemic who knows what happened...so I think it's safe to say not until 2022...

It will be the last season and split into 2 parts. Maybe if we are lucky we will get Part 1 by end of this year??


----------



## wantitneedit

Shadow and Bone. So far, not caring too much for the main female character nor her bff. But have only watched six episodes so far...


----------



## floatinglili

Anyone seen ‘Orangutan Jungle School?’
I am loving this !! I have actually donated to this important charity - but I didn’t know they had a TV show and I am loving it.

So excited to see what this amazing team are doing to help save the last of these precious species by rehabilitating the incredibly sweet orphaned babies!

Mum can’t teach them so the ‘surrogate mums’ have to! It is a painstaking process taking years!!
I think it’s on Smithsonian in the US? In Australia I found it on Stan.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way - I really feel for poor Jenny.  IMHO - She should have never moved back to India knowing the parent's are totally against them getting married. Look where they are now, still not married.


----------



## Addicted to bags

NCIS. It popped into my head because I was curious how the character Gibbs was going to handle covid and if the show even acknowledged covid. I haven't watched for about 5 years but I was an avid watcher until DiNozzo left. After that the episodes seemed very repetitive. I tried watching after Abby left but couldn't get into it. Tonights episode with Pam Dawber has me intrigued. I'm gonna try jumping back in.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> NCIS. It popped into my head because I was curious how the character Gibbs was going to handle covid and if the show even acknowledged covid. I haven't watched for about 5 years but I was an avid watcher until DiNozzo left. After that the episodes seemed very repetitive. I tried watching after Abby left but couldn't get into it. Tonights episode with Pam Dawber has me intrigued. I'm gonna try jumping back in.


I didn't realize Mark Harmon was married to Pam Dawber. She looks so different from what I remember of her.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I didn't realize Mark Harmon was married to Pam Dawber. She looks so different from what I remember of her.


I think Pam Dawber has aged well. I love her her hair color and style. Some of the other cast members have really aged from when I last watched tho.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: Episode 6: The Nevers - Finally it makes sense now! 



*ETA:* HBO (Showcase) is running every season of GoT this month if anyone is interested.


----------



## lulilu

Made for Love
Hacks


----------



## IntheOcean

Prodigal Son
Will be finishing it tonight, I sure hope it gets picked up by another network!! Fox canceled a wonderful show.


----------



## lulilu

IntheOcean said:


> Prodigal Son
> Will be finishing it tonight, I sure hope it gets picked up by another network!! Fox canceled a wonderful show.


We watch this too!  Last episode was great.  Love this show.  Didn't have the heart to tell DD that it was cancelled.  Hope it will be picked up as well.


----------



## IntheOcean

lulilu said:


> We watch this too!  Last episode was great.  Love this show.  Didn't have the heart to tell DD that it was cancelled.  Hope it will be picked up as well.


Perhaps by Netflix or HBO. Lucifer did a few years ago.


----------



## julierrrrrr

I also love Orphan black and... being human...both from BBC


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Tell All Part 2: Pillow Talk


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jack Ryan


----------



## Addicted to bags

IntheOcean said:


> Prodigal Son
> Will be finishing it tonight, I sure hope it gets picked up by another network!! Fox canceled a wonderful show.


What?!? They canceled Prodigal Son?


----------



## michellem

Hoarders...oh my


----------



## IntheOcean

Addicted to bags said:


> What?!? They canceled Prodigal Son?


Yep. Wasn't good enough for them, I guess.  But the fans over on Reddit are pretty optimistic about the show getting picked up by another network. The show does have decent ratings and a pretty big fanbase.


----------



## Addicted to bags

IntheOcean said:


> Yep. Wasn't good enough for them, I guess.  But the fans over on Reddit are pretty optimistic about the show getting picked up by another network. The show does have decent ratings and a pretty big fanbase.


Oh I hope so. You know I stopped watching shows on Fox a few years ago for this same reason. They seem to have a high cancellation rate so I figured why watch anything on Fox? I forgot that and got hooked on The Prodigal Son. I'm going back to boycotting them except I do record 9-1-1 Lonestar. That will probably be cancelled too.


----------



## IntheOcean

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I hope so. You know I stopped watching shows on Fox a few years ago for this same reason. They seem to have a high cancellation rate so I figured why watch anything on Fox? I forgot that and got hooked on The Prodigal Son. I'm going back to boycotting them except I do record 9-1-1 Lonestar. That will probably be cancelled too.


Yep, Fox sure do have a problem with that.  I didn't expect much from 9-1-1 Lone Star, but I came to really like it. We'll be getting another season for sure, and hopefully, more after that.


----------



## Addicted to bags

IntheOcean said:


> Yep, Fox sure do have a problem with that.  I didn't expect much from 9-1-1 Lone Star, but I came to really like it. We'll be getting another season for sure, and hopefully, more after that.


Glad to hear 9-1-1 Lonestar has been renewed!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> NCIS. It popped into my head because I was curious how the character Gibbs was going to handle covid and if the show even acknowledged covid. I haven't watched for about 5 years but I was an avid watcher until DiNozzo left. After that the episodes seemed very repetitive. I tried watching after Abby left but couldn't get into it. Tonights episode with Pam Dawber has me intrigued. I'm gonna try jumping back in.


I love this show and have watched all the episodes from the beginning. I’m a few weeks behind on taped shows but they did start to acknowledge Covid a bit with masks and hand sanitizer. Sort of confusing as some shows really incorporate it into their stories or barely mention it.. The Connors have made a few episodes about it..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday Night Live...


----------



## justwatchin

Mare of Easttown (HBOMAX)
Mosquito Coast (AppleTV+)
Debris (NBC)


----------



## Addicted to bags

That Damn Michael Che (HBO Max)
The Old Guard (Netflix)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé': Crappy Happily ever after? Tell All Part 3 - Oh heavens above!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: 90 Day Fiancé': The Other way - Last episode.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Law & Order: Organized Crime. It doesn't seem to have the haphazard and incorrect mask wearing that is driving me  crazy on Law & Order: SVU. 
ETA: I spoke to soon. Some inconsistent mask wearing popping up on episode one.


----------



## michellem

Little People, Big World


----------



## maris.crane

Catching up on ‘The View’


----------



## Addicted to bags

maris.crane said:


> Catching up on ‘The View’


Did you see the episode on the 24th (yesterday?) Some fireworks! In the first 20 minutes.


----------



## maris.crane

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you see the episode on the 24th (yesterday?) Some fireworks! In the first 20 minutes.



Oh yes, the MTG Mask Debacle! I… don’t know. My jaw hit the floor though! :S


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI


----------



## skyqueen

lulilu said:


> Made for Love
> Hacks


Love Hacks...Jean Smart is fantastic! Her character is a take-off of Joan Rivers.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Just finished The Flight Attendant...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Irwin Month: Crikey! It's a Baby! Bindi had a beautiful baby girl they named Grace. 

--------------------------------------------

*Australian Survivor: Brain V Brawn  *

Airing soon and Shot in the vast outback of North West Queensland. Due to travel restrictions, they didn't have many options.


----------



## VSUVUS

Just finished: Hunters S1 (Prime)

Starting: Master of None S3 (Netlfix)

Tried watching Sons of Sam (Netflix) but fell asleep 

Also waiting for The Morning Show S2 (Apple TV)


----------



## Swanky

Queen of the South


----------



## VSUVUS

Swanky said:


> Queen of the South



I need to pick this one back up...too many shows too little time


----------



## Swanky

VSUVUS said:


> I need to pick this one back up...too many shows too little time



Final season, get it on DVR for later!


----------



## VSUVUS

Swanky said:


> Final season, get it on DVR for later!



Oh it's currently airing? I don't have cable TV so it's Netflix for me and I think I'm only on S2?


----------



## floatinglili

Mr Inbetween is back for season three. 
Can’t resist. On Foxtel FX
This feels to me like a comic book or graphic novel on tv and I just love it. Some of the violence is a bit jolting to me but the comic book feel helps. 
The acting in this is phenomenal. 
Also love that dry, reticent Aussie character - such an familiar part of our culture but you get so used to the comparatively overhyped and emotional overseas stuff - seeing the quintessential ‘Aussie bloke’ (okay the hit man version) is a bit special. 

Such a shame Nicholas Cassim (who played Ray’s seriously ill brother) was written out for this final series - how is this guy not super famous???


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Sister Wives - Oh my word!  Trouble and tension is running high!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## Addicted to bags

Law & Order: Organized Crime. This is a good show! Christopher Meloni is known to be a good actor but Dylan McDermott is quite good too. This is a serialized show rather then episodic and you can really binge these if you save them on your recorder. This could be a Netflix or a Prime show.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I think Pam Dawber has aged well. I love her her hair color and style. Some of the other cast members have really aged from when I last watched tho.


I agree. I think Mark Harmon has too. I wish my gray hair looked like Pam's.


----------



## whateve

IntheOcean said:


> Prodigal Son
> Will be finishing it tonight, I sure hope it gets picked up by another network!! Fox canceled a wonderful show.


Aw, shucks! I didn't know it was cancelled. I think this is one show that got better as time went on.


----------



## whateve

julierrrrrr said:


> I also love Orphan black and... being human...both from BBC


I loved Being Human. I kept hoping that one would come back.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Law & Order: Organized Crime. This is a good show! Christopher Meloni is known to be a good actor but Dylan McDermott is quite good too. This is a serialized show rather then episodic and you can really binge these if you save them on your recorder. This could be a Netflix or a Prime show.


I’m watching this show, love to see Chris Meloni back!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I agree. I think Mark Harmon has too. I wish my gray hair looked like Pam's.


Well to be fair whateve, she has a stylist on set which if you had too, you'd be rocking your hair


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Cheers...and the new season of the Bold Type...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé': HEA? Strikes Back!


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Lakers playoff game


----------



## makeupbyomar

Solos - S01E01


----------



## michellem

Tampa Bay Lightning versus Carolina Panthers


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS: New Orleans....


----------



## michellem

Flip or Flop


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pit Bulls and Parolees


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough's A Perfect Planet  Absolutely LOVE David Attenborough and his passion for the Natural World!


----------



## maris.crane

Habs v. Leafs


----------



## starrynite_87

Nets/Celtics


----------



## pursemonsoon

Rewatching The Americans - almost finished with Season 3.  So good!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Botched, Season 7


----------



## rutabaga

HouseBroken. Lisa Kudrow voices the poodle!


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Sister Wives


----------



## whateve

The Flash


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Lakers game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: In Treatment - No more Paul? I've watched the first two episode's and so far so good!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones...


----------



## smittykitty306

Bobs Burgers


----------



## Addicted to bags

Law & Order: Organized Crime. Episode 8, the last one for this season. What a cliffhanger!! Argh


----------



## michellem

Tampa bay lightning versus Carolina hurricanes


----------



## starrynite_87

Nets/Bucks game


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Just finished Mare of Eastown...really good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough's A Perfect Planet


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Family Feud


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Dr. Pimple Popper - Finally!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season:  My Feet Are Killing Me


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> New season: Dr. Pimple Popper - Finally!!


I cannot get myself to watch this show!!!! The name freaks me out!


----------



## michellem

Tampa bay lightning at Carolina hurricanes


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To Tell the Truth....


----------



## maxter

skyqueen said:


> Love Hacks...Jean Smart is fantastic! Her character is a take-off of Joan Rivers.


 
Just give her all the Emmy's. She was SO GREAT in both series.


----------



## skyqueen

maxter said:


> Just give her all the Emmy's. She was SO GREAT in both series.


Just finished Hacks. One of the best series I’ve seen in ages!
Jean Smart absolutely makes it


----------



## Addicted to bags

maxter said:


> Just give her all the Emmy's. She was SO GREAT in both series.





skyqueen said:


> Just finished Hacks. One of the best series I’ve seen in ages!
> Jean Smart absolutely makes it


Really? Thanks for pointing me to my next must watch. Just finished Emily in Paris so perfect timing.


----------



## Tivo

I hate how Lori tried to blame Mare for destroying her family for revealing the truth when it was John who did it by sleeping with Erin and almost killing his brother to clean up his mess.


----------



## floatinglili

Just discovered The Righteous Gemstones. What a hoot!!


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Really? Thanks for pointing me to my next must watch. Just finished Emily in Paris so perfect timing.


You'll love this show! Report back........


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> You'll love this show! Report back........


I binged it all in one day!!!! I never do that. Jean Smart is excellent, as is her co-star who I don't remember her name. I've never enjoyed watching dysfunctional people so much


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough's A Perfect Planet  WOW, just WOW! The fire-ant floating raft scene was STUNNING! I know they use these new fancy filming camera's to film insects, they look so big and show every single detail, it's mind blowing!


----------



## maxter

Addicted to bags said:


> I binged it all in one day!!!! I never do that. Jean Smart is excellent, as is her co-star who I don't remember her name. I've never enjoyed watching dysfunctional people so much



the actress opposite Jean smart is Hannah einbinder and is laraine Newman’s (of SNL!) daughter.  They are brilliant together.


----------



## Addicted to bags

maxter said:


> the actress opposite Jean smart is Hannah einbinder and is laraine Newman’s (of SNL!) daughter.  They are brilliant together.


Oh, that's interesting that she's Laraine Newman's daughter! Hannah is a good actress.


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I cannot get myself to watch this show!!!! The name freaks me out!


It is pretty gross. Not for the squeamish! DH loves it.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

AP Bio, Season 2 on Peacock...funny show...finally they have an app to watch Peacock on my tv!! Yay!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé': HEA? Strikes Back! Oh for heavens sake!!  Why did they have to replay the scene where Colt has a serious case of camel toe while wearing shorts, that are clearly way too small!!!  I cannot UNSEE that!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bucks vs Nets basketball.....


----------



## Addicted to bags

Going to start Blacklist.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Going to start Blacklist.


Do you mean the entire series, or this season?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity dating game


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> Do you mean the entire series, or this season?


I'm hoping the entire series as I've heard good things about it. I am of course starting with season 1. What are your thoughts about the show? I didn't remember to record this season so I will hit the wall when I get to Season 8.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones..


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm hoping the entire series as I've heard good things about it. I am of course starting with season 1. What are your thoughts about the show? I didn't remember to record this season so I will hit the wall when I get to Season 8.


It really changes over the years. It seems like the writers themselves didn't know how it was going to end up. I loved season 1. I like Tom. James Spader is wonderful throughout. I didn't love it so much in the middle years but now it is getting really interesting again.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> It really changes over the years. It seems like the writers themselves didn't know how it was going to end up. I loved season 1. I like Tom. James Spader is wonderful throughout. I didn't love it so much in the middle years but now it is getting really interesting again.


Thanks for the heads up whateve


----------



## fendifemale

Fresh, Fried, & Crispy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Sister Wives


----------



## lulilu

Blacklist, always.
Call my Agent, a French series.


----------



## fendifemale

American Barbecue Showdown


----------



## Addicted to bags

lulilu said:


> Blacklist, always.
> Call my Agent, a French series.


OMG, I started Blacklist on Wednesday and I'm finding it so hard to get anything done because I'm bingeing Season 1!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé': HEA? Strikes Back!


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Clippers game


----------



## Addicted to bags

Crime Scene Kitchen on Fox. Surprisingly good. Joel McHale is the host of this baking show.


----------



## starrynite_87

Queen of The South


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough's A Perfect Planet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## Addicted to bags

Binging Season 2 of Blacklist.


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Clippers game


----------



## LemonDrop

I watched Physical on Apple TV


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To Tell the Truth..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Survivor South Africa: Immunity Island


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: In Treatment


----------



## michellem

600lb life


----------



## rutabaga

Tuca & Bertie


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Binging Season 2 of Blacklist.


I just watched the last episode of this season. Don't read anything that might spoil it for you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I just watched the last episode of this season. Don't read anything that might spoil it for you!


On Season 3 of Blacklist now


----------



## rutabaga

Kevin  Can F*** Himself


----------



## blahblahsthsth

The new Loki show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## Addicted to bags

blahblahsthsth said:


> The new Loki show


I'm thinking of signing up for Disney+ just for Wandavision & Loki. I think I'll wait until the full season is out.


----------



## limom

Écrivain public. Excellent Canadian series.


----------



## michellem

Restaurant impossible


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Clippers game


----------



## whateve

Midsomer Murders


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough's A Perfect Planet


----------



## whateve

Vera


----------



## michellem

90 Day Fiancé:Happily Ever After


----------



## rutabaga

Kevin Can F*** Himself


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé': HEA? Strikes Back!


----------



## rutabaga

Tuca & Bertie


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Family Feud....


----------



## michellem

Stanley cup finals


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To Tell the Truth..


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Clippers game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones ..


----------



## michellem

Stanley cup finals


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Clippers game


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI...


----------



## whateve

In the Dark


----------



## Grande Latte

Savage Hunters: Drew Pritchard.
I enjoy everything he buys and restores. I also enjoy the English countryside landscape.


----------



## carterazo

To All the Boys Trilogy.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CSI Miami.....


----------



## Addicted to bags

Top Chef
Crime Scene Kitchen
Hells Kitchen

I guess I like cooking competition shows


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Survivor South Africa: Immunity Island


----------



## makeupbyomar

Law & Order: SVU - S22E09


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Friends reunion...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough's Life in color  We need more David Attenborough's in this world right now. His passion for the natural world and trying to save it is just so awe inspiring!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé': HEA? Strikes Back! YUCK!!!!  Oh for heavens sake! Some scenes need to come with a warning. I really didn't need to see the replay scene where Colt is wearing speedo's that are pulled up to his bellybutton!!! Gross on so many levels!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## michellem

Teen Mom 2


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Bucks game


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Bucks game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Sister Wives


----------



## starrynite_87

Gossip Girl reboot


----------



## rutabaga

Animal Kingdom


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Castle....


----------



## limom

Physical. OBSESSED. So good.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I’m rewatching the early series of Poirot starring David Suchet & Hugh Fraser.
I LOVE this show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

David Attenborough's Life in color


----------



## michellem

England versus Italy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé': HEA? Strikes Back! I love the scene where Jess is throwing her stiletto's at Colt in the Hotel room!


----------



## michellem

Love it or List it


----------



## floatinglili

Halston 
Mr Inbetween 
Finished first episode of White Lotus
Excited to watch Hacks thanks to this thread!


----------



## skyqueen

floatinglili said:


> Halston
> Mr Inbetween
> Finished first episode of White Lotus
> Excited to watch Hacks thanks to this thread!


Nice to see Jean Smart was nominated for an Emmy for Hacks (best actress) and Mare of Easttown (best supporting actress)!


----------



## skyqueen

The White Lotus
Catch and Kill: The Podcast Tapes


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Bucks game


----------



## michellem

Little People Big World


----------



## rutabaga

Finished rewatching seasons 1-4 of Animal Kingdom
Now onto White Lotus


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Peppa Pig - my little one is making me watch it


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore: family vacation


----------



## whateve

Good Girls
So sad the series is ending!


----------



## limom

Scarface. Al, Steven and Michelle were so young…
Steven His geriatric azz is still hot.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

limom said:


> Scarface. Al, Steven and Michelle were so young…
> Steven His geriatric azz is still hot.


He was still hot in Ray Donovan!


----------



## limom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> He was still hot in Ray Donovan!


I know 


Is the show coming back?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

limom said:


> I know
> View attachment 5139070
> 
> Is the show coming back?


Just did a search and sounds like it will return as a movie...I guess it was cancelled but the series will end with this movie....


----------



## limom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Just did a search and sounds like it will return as a movie...I guess it was cancelled but the series will end with this movie....


Oh I was looking forward to Ray/Mickey terrorizing Boston…


----------



## starrynite_87

Gossip Girl reboot


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

limom said:


> Oh I was looking forward to Ray/Mickey terrorizing Boston…


They may still do it in the movie...Jon Voight and Liev Schreiber were spotted filming in Boston...


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Bucks game


----------



## fendifemale

Amy Tan Unfinished Memoirs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Anyone who loves AHS will love the spinoff series on HBO (Showcase) American Horror Stories!! It's a mini series with different stories each week. I just finished watching Season 1: Episode 1 & 2 Rubber (Wo)Man   LOVED IT!!!! It takes place at the Murder house, so all you fans of AHS know about the murder house. Same Director, same everything!!! I recommend it to anyone who loves the series AHS!


----------



## rutabaga

Animal Kingdom


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Anyone who loves AHS will love the spinoff series on HBO (Showcase) American Horror Stories!! It's a mini series with different stories each week. I just finished watching Season 1: Episode 1 & 2 Rubber (Wo)Man   LOVED IT!!!! It takes place at the Murder house, so all you fans of AHS know about the murder house. Same Director, same everything!!! I recommend it to anyone who loves the series AHS!


There is another one coming..."Pilgrim", filmed (partially) in Provincetown, MA. if I remember correctly the town made over a 100K in revenue. 
Murder House was one of my favorites!


----------



## skyqueen

Hometown Horror  Travel Channel
Surprisingly good!


----------



## rutabaga

The White Lotus


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: Australian Survivor!!! Brain vs Brawn!  Come on Brain tribe, can I even call you that ATM? You have people wearing glasses and yet you still haven't made ANY attempt to try and make fire??? Use your darn glasses with a drop of water and it works like a magnifying glass. Please STOP pattering on about how you have watched every episode of survivor. If you did, then you would use your glasses to make FIRE??


----------



## wantitneedit

This Way Up. Excellent tv show starring Aisling Bea and Sharon Horgan.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bucks/Suns game


----------



## skyqueen

rutabaga said:


> The White Lotus


Things are getting interesting!


----------



## rutabaga

skyqueen said:


> Things are getting interesting!


Yes! It’s the perfect fun summer show.


----------



## fendifemale

The Upshaws
Happy to see Kim Fields back.


----------



## fendifemale

My Unorthodox Life

Honestly- I hate it....


----------



## limom

fendifemale said:


> My Unorthodox Life
> 
> Honestly- I hate it....


What do you hate?


----------



## fendifemale

limom said:


> What do you hate?


I'm not really liking the mother. She seems overbearing.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Younger....


----------



## skyqueen

fendifemale said:


> I'm not really liking the mother. She seems overbearing.


OT but everytime I see your avatar, with that adorable face, it makes my day!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Younger....


----------



## limom

Women’s basketball JO.3x3
France vs USA.


----------



## fendifemale

skyqueen said:


> OT but everytime I see your avatar, with that adorable face, it makes my day!


Lol! Thank you so much! He's a big guy now.


----------



## wantitneedit

Dr Death.  Only just finished episode 2 but really good so far..


----------



## michellem

Olympics


----------



## Addicted to bags

Olympics - Men's 4x100 free relay


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: Australian Survivor!!! Brain vs Brawn!  OMG! Hilarious! Brawn tribe didn't know how to spell Survivor at a puzzle challenge???? I darn well nearly peed my pants laughing so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 And that little sneaky George got the hidden immunity idol right under someone's nose who had the clue!


----------



## fendifemale

Heist on Netflix-


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To tell the truth....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Stories: Episode 3: Drive in  OMG! One scene was hilarious!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had a certain private part bitten off!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monk...


----------



## rutabaga

Mare of Easttown


----------



## Amina-bh

Too hot to handle


----------



## Addicted to bags

wantitneedit said:


> Dr Death.  Only just finished episode 2 but really good so far..


I listened to the podcast series. It was shocking to hear how the medical and hospital system really let the patients down.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## michellem

Married at first sight


----------



## jelliedfeels

Has anyone else tried out the gossip girl reboot and now regrets it ?


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> American Horror Stories: Episode 3: Drive in  OMG! One scene was hilarious!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a certain private part bitten off!!


Is the series called Pilgrim? HULU?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

skyqueen said:


> Is the series called Pilgrim? HULU?



No - It is called: American Horror Stories: It's on Showcase (HBO), I've added a Link below, but it pops right up when you type the series into Google.  Same as AHS, even the opening music score.

Here's one link: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt12306692/


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Match Game


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

.


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> No - It is called: American Horror Stories: It's on Showcase (HBO), I've added a Link below, but it pops right up when you type the series into Google.  Same as AHS, even the opening music score.
> 
> Here's one link: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt12306692/


I know what you're talking about. Rats...I don't get HULU!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Younger....


----------



## luvprada

24


----------



## skyqueen

Sex and the City...from scratch. 6 seasons...Oh la la!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Motherland: Fort Salem: Episode 6:  I LOVE it when they make a series about Witches!! First season was great too!!


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore Family Vacation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Stories: Episode 4: The Naughty List - That's what happens when you get on the wrong side of Santa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You boys had it coming!


----------



## fendifemale

Love Jones


----------



## skyqueen

Dexter/New Blood is coming...Showtime Nov. 7


----------



## Addicted to bags

Billions Season 5 resumes September 5th (Showtime) 5 episodes left


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: Australian Survivor!!! Brain vs Brawn!  Nothing is better then an EPIC blindside!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Special Affairs Team Ten
Witch's Diner


----------



## rutabaga

The White Lotus. Omg Armond...


----------



## limom

rutabaga said:


> The White Lotus. Omg Armond...


I tried watching with my son. I am still embarrassed….


----------



## rutabaga

limom said:


> I tried watching with my son. I am still embarrassed….


Lol don’t watch it with offspring! My friend accidentally watched the third episode with his MIL and it was awkward.


----------



## Addicted to bags

limom said:


> I tried watching with my son. I am still embarrassed….





rutabaga said:


> Lol don’t watch it with offspring! My friend accidentally watched the third episode with his MIL and it was awkward.


You guys have intrigued me! On my watch list now


----------



## rutabaga

Addicted to bags said:


> You guys have intrigued me! On my watch list now


It def earned its MA rating. Some people complained on IG that it’s trashy. Be prepared to see butts, twigs, and berries!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## michellem

Olympics


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> It def earned its MA rating. Some people complained on IG that it’s trashy. Be prepared to see butts, twigs, and berries!


I'm blowing thru the show. Started it last night and just finished watching episode 4. No one is likable but yet it's fascinating watching the characters. And yes, lots of twigs, berries & butts


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## skyqueen

rutabaga said:


> It def earned its MA rating. Some people complained on IG that it’s trashy. Be prepared to see butts, twigs, and berries!


Yes, quite racy...and I thought I'd seen everything!


----------



## pursekitten

Big Love for the first time ever.

@limom @rutabaga @skyqueen Warning: I've lost count of how many times I've seen nudie Bill Paxton traipsing around with his many wives.


----------



## Swanky

Current Housewives series, Broadchurch and Start Up.


----------



## Swanky

pursekitten said:


> Big Love for the first time ever.
> 
> @limom @rutabaga @skyqueen Warning: I've lost count of how many times I've seen nudie Bill Paxton traipsing around with his many wives.



I loved Big Love!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Blue’s Clues - well my 4 year old is watching while I hang out on tpf


----------



## Coach Superfan

Started Outer Banks after finishing 3 seasons of 13 Reasons Why (yes... i guess i am reliving hs 20+ yrs ago smh)


----------



## fendifemale

Raising Kanan
AKA
Raising Curtis...AGAIN!


----------



## pursekitten

AntiqueShopper said:


> Blue’s Clues - well my 4 year old is watching while I hang out on tpf



_"Mail time mail time MAIL TIIiiiiime! Here's the mail it never fails, it makes me want to wag my tail...!"_

Hahah I used to watch Blue Clues with my little sister! Such a great show. Reminds me of the song-and-dance pieces from Fraggle Rock and Eureka's Castle—adorable and guaranteed to get stuck in your head.



Coach Superfan said:


> Started Outer Banks after finishing 3 seasons of 13 Reasons Why (yes... i guess i am reliving hs 20+ yrs ago smh)



I started Outer Banks too! But for some reason this season is lagging a bit for me; I can't wait for Justice to find Ward and Ward Jr.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: In Treatment


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> New season: In Treatment


I should watch this…loved the original!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Younger...


----------



## aerinha

Just finished Firefly Lane on Netflix.  Really liked it. Starting on Bloodline, also on Netflix.


----------



## whateve

Perry Mason


----------



## skyqueen

aerinha said:


> Just finished Firefly Lane on Netflix.  Really liked it. Starting on Bloodline, also on Netflix.


Bloodline was one of my favorites…great cast headed by Ben Mendelsohn! Enjoy!


----------



## aerinha

skyqueen said:


> Bloodline was one of my favorites…great cast headed by Ben Mendelsohn! Enjoy!


Not asking for spoilers but does it have a real ending or did it fall victim to Netflix’s abrupt cancellation habit?


----------



## skyqueen

aerinha said:


> Not asking for spoilers but does it have a real ending or did it fall victim to Netflix’s abrupt cancellation habit?


It’s been a while since I’ve watched it. The first season was fantastic…the second season was good and the third season was OK. I’d say the ending tied up any loose ends. Ben Mendelsohn was chilling in season  one! I won’t say anymore and spoil it for you.


----------



## aerinha

skyqueen said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve watched it. The first season was fantastic…the second season was good and the third season was OK. I’d say the ending tied up any loose ends. Ben Mendelsohn was chilling in season  one! I won’t say anymore and spoil it for you.


Thanks.  I hate investing in Netflix shows to find out they got cancelled before a true end could be given.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Motherland: Fort Salem: Episode 7:


----------



## rutabaga

Pursuit of Love


----------



## skyqueen

Dexter...but only the first 4 seasons which were the best!


----------



## Tivo

skyqueen said:


> Dexter...but only the first 4 seasons which were the best!


Totally agree. Trinity was an epic storyline and if they couldn’t match it they should’ve ended the show then.

I always believed the best way to end ‘Dexter’ would’ve been to have him go on the run followed by a nationwide manhunt and trial and execution by lethal injection


----------



## fendifemale

skyqueen said:


> I should watch this…loved the original!


Me too! Especially when fine Blair Underwood was on there.


----------



## skyqueen

Tivo said:


> Totally agree. Trinity was an epic storyline and if they couldn’t match it they should’ve ended the show then.
> 
> I always believed the best way to end ‘Dexter’ would’ve been to have him go on the run followed by a nationwide manhunt and trial and execution by lethal injection


One of the worst endings in TV history, along with Penny Dreadful!


fendifemale said:


> Me too! Especially when fine Blair Underwood was on there.


Funny you should mention Blair Underwood! Just finished watching all the episodes of SATC. He was Miranda’s love interest.
Fine, indeed!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monk.....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Survivor South Africa: Immunity Island


----------



## whateve

fendifemale said:


> Me too! Especially when fine Blair Underwood was on there.


I love Blair Underwood!


----------



## fendifemale

skyqueen said:


> One of the worst endings in TV history, along with Penny Dreadful!
> 
> Funny you should mention Blair Underwood! Just finished watching all the episodes of SATC. He was Miranda’s love interest.
> Fine, indeed!


Miranda to Steve: "Be careful! He still loves me."
Steve:


----------



## skyqueen

fendifemale said:


> Miranda to Steve: "Be careful! He still loves me."
> Steve:


Personally, I would have picked Blair/Robert…more my cup of tea! 
Oh la la


----------



## fendifemale

skyqueen said:


> Personally, I would have picked Blair/Robert…more my cup of tea!
> Oh la la


Yes! I liked Steve but I didn't understand her whole reasoning for breaking up with the doctor.


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore: Family Vacation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Stories: Episode 5: Da'al  OMG! Just when you think you know what is coming, BAM! So many twists and turns!!! Using a demonic demon and then having sex with a demonic demon takes this series to another level!!! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS...


----------



## Coco.lover

White Lotus on HBO. HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## rutabaga

Coco.lover said:


> White Lotus on HBO. HIGHLY recommend it.


Same. But not for the pearl clutchers...


----------



## TC1

I watched (paid for) the Anthony Bourdain documentary Roadrunner on Apple TV. Sad, but interesting all the same, ending with what we all pretty much know general details of.. I really missed hearing his voice on my TV for Parts Unknown.


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> You guys have intrigued me! On my watch list now


I'm on episode three or four....enjoying this one more than I expected to....yes there was one scene where connie Britton's husband is worrying about his health - that was kinda shocking
I wonder when connie is going to have more to do on this show


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> I'm on episode three or four....enjoying this one more than I expected to....yes there was one scene where connie Britton's husband is worrying about his health - that was kinda shocking
> I wonder when connie is going to have more to do on this show


Episode one and that scene did come out of the blue so to speak   
I think there are only 6 episodes total, so I'm not sure Connie Britton's character is going to have a scene stealer.


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Episode one and that scene did come out of the blue so to speak
> I think there are only 6 episodes total, so I'm not sure Connie Britton's character is going to have a scene stealer.


funny, she's the biggest name in the cast


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> funny, she's the biggest name in the cast


Well I could be wrong. Maybe she has something to do with the box that was loaded on the boat in episode one?  We do have a mystery to discover.


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Well I could be wrong. Maybe she has something to do with the box that was loaded on the boat in episode one?  We do have a mystery to discover.


that is the remains of the young woman on her honeymoon, right?
or maybe they want us to think this and it's not her


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> that is the remains of the young woman on her honeymoon, right?


That's assumption but I read somewhere on the internet that it was still a mystery so who knows?


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> That's assumption but I read somewhere on the internet that it was still a mystery so who knows?


do you know how many episodes there are?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: Australian Survivor!!! Brain vs Brawn!   I predict merge is just around the corner!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> do you know how many episodes there are?


6


----------



## starrynite_87

Finally catching up with this weeks episode of White Lotus


----------



## rutabaga

Addicted to bags said:


> Episode one and that scene did come out of the blue so to speak
> I think there are only 6 episodes total, so I'm not sure Connie Britton's character is going to have a scene stealer.


There’s also a shocking scene in episode 4. I screeched!


----------



## Coco.lover

That Manager is the worst


rutabaga said:


> There’s also a shocking scene in episode 4. I screeched!


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé: happily ever after


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> There’s also a shocking scene in episode 4. I screeched!


----------



## sdkitty

Coco.lover said:


> That Manager is the worst


IDK....love the romantic dinner he arranged for the honeymoon couple.  that guy is such an AH


----------



## rutabaga

sdkitty said:


> IDK....love the romantic dinner he arranged for the honeymoon couple.  that guy is such an AH


Shane? Yeah. His mommy ruvs him though!!!


----------



## sdkitty

rutabaga said:


> Shane? Yeah. His mommy ruvs him though!!!


I just started watching this show so I don't know what day new episodes load.  Episode 6 is the last?  do you know what day it airs?
thanks


----------



## Coco.lover

Sunday's at 9. In Shane's defense I'd be pissed off about the room situation too 


sdkitty said:


> I just started watching this show so I don't know what day new episodes load.  Episode 6 is the last?  do you know what day it airs?
> thanks


----------



## rutabaga

Coco.lover said:


> Sunday's at 9. In Shane's defense I'd be pissed off about the room situation too


It shows up here at 6pm PST for me


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My 600-LB Life


----------



## Lesva

House of cards


----------



## rutabaga

Housebroken


----------



## Addicted to bags

starrynite_87 said:


> Finally catching up with this weeks episode of White Lotus





Coco.lover said:


> That Manager is the worst





rutabaga said:


> Housebroken





sdkitty said:


> I just started watching this show so I don't know what day new episodes load.  Episode 6 is the last?  do you know what day it airs?
> thanks


Hope I caught everyone watching White Lotus. It's been renewed as an anthology series.








						'The White Lotus' Renewed by HBO for Second Season With New Cast of Characters — Variety
					

HBO has ordered another season of Mike White’s “The White Lotus,” a vicious, buzzy satire set at an ornate Hawaiian resort. According to HBO, its second installment will leave Hawaii “and follows a different group of vacationers as they jet to another White Lotus property and settle in...




					apple.news


----------



## Coco.lover

I read it earlier today. I can't wait!


Addicted to bags said:


> Hope I caught everyone watching White Lotus. It's been renewed as an anthology series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The White Lotus' Renewed by HBO for Second Season With New Cast of Characters — Variety
> 
> 
> HBO has ordered another season of Mike White’s “The White Lotus,” a vicious, buzzy satire set at an ornate Hawaiian resort. According to HBO, its second installment will leave Hawaii “and follows a different group of vacationers as they jet to another White Lotus property and settle in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


----------



## castortroy666

I just discovered american housewife, and Im binging it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Motherland: Fort Salem: Episode 8


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Younger...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

White Lotus....


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore family vacation


----------



## lulilu

My daughter and I watch various shows, but we always try to have a comedy series we watch as well.  We've watched Brooklyn 99, Mindy Project, and we are watching 30 Rock right now.  Love silly half hour comedies, especially to watch after something serious.


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> Love Hacks...Jean Smart is fantastic! Her character is a take-off of Joan Rivers.


yes, I'm getting into this one.  I thought that about Joan Rivers.  The showrunners claim the character is a composite but seems to me she has a lot in common with Joan, the QVC stuff, the opulent home, etc.


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> yes, I'm getting into this one.  I thought that about Joan Rivers.  The showrunners claim the character is a composite but seems to me she has a lot in common with Joan, the QVC stuff, the opulent home, etc.


If Jean Smart doesn't win an Emmy...I'll be pissed! Tour de force performance!!!


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> If Jean Smart doesn't win an Emmy...I'll be pissed! Tour de force performance!!!


she was also excellent in Mare of Eastown, which is more the sort of show that gets awards


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Dr. Pimple Popper


----------



## rutabaga

Brooklyn 99


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> yes, I'm getting into this one.  I thought that about Joan Rivers.  The showrunners claim the character is a composite but seems to me she has a lot in common with Joan, the QVC stuff, the opulent home, etc.


Joan didn't have a vegas residency....this aspect reminds me of debbie reynolds


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I just finished White Lotus. Are there more episodes? What happened with the wife?


----------



## Coco.lover

Final episode is this sunday


LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just finished White Lotus. Are there more episodes? What happened with the wife?


----------



## wantitneedit

Frasier


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Coco.lover said:


> Final episode is this sunday


Ok, thank you!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Survivor South Africa: Immunity Island


----------



## michellem

Premier League Football


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Undoing....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Stories: Episode 6: Feral - Very meh? They had the same actor who was in AHS: Apocalypse: Cody Fern who played the antichrist and in this series he was a Park ranger. And Billie Lourd who stared in two seasons of AHS was the main character in Episode 5: Da'al, which was EPIC!


----------



## luvprada

Hit and run


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Undoing finale......


----------



## wantitneedit

Brooklyn 99


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Dolphins preseason game...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Hustler..


----------



## makeupbyomar

The X-Files S07


----------



## maxter

Coco.lover said:


> Final episode is this sunday



 WHITE LOTUS FINALE tonight!!
@skyqueen any guesses as to who is in the casket??


----------



## rutabaga

maxter said:


> WHITE LOTUS FINALE tonight!!
> @skyqueen any guesses as to who is in the casket??


Same!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

White Lotus ......


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé: happily ever after?


----------



## Coco.lover

The finale was AMAZING!! I'm happy that manager died. He was the worst, I laughed non stop at him reliving himself on Shanes clothes. I'm also happy Rachel came to her senses and stayed married. He is not a bad guy. 


mary333 said:


> I love the Running Sole and it definitely runs big. I am a size 6 and usually wear 35 in GG in most styles but the Running Sole is still a bit big for me in a 35. I wear a sock and it’s very comfortable for me but it’s a heavy shoe, heavier than the Slides or Superstars.
> 
> I hope that helps! Let us know what you end up getting!





maxter said:


> WHITE LOTUS FINALE tonight!!
> @skyqueen any guesses as to who is in the casket??





rutabaga said:


> Same!





LVlvoe_bug said:


> White Lotus ......


----------



## rutabaga

Coco.lover said:


> The finale was AMAZING!! I'm happy that manager died. He was the worst, I laughed non stop at him reliving himself on Shanes clothes. I'm also happy Rachel came to her senses and stayed married. He is not a bad guy.


This scene was too much, but that blue ombré sweater with the boats deserved it!

I have to disagree, I think Shane was an entitled d*ck and I’m deeply disappointed in Rachel’s decision.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1000-LB Sisters - I LOVE these 2 ladies, they are hilarious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Come on Tammy, you can do it!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Coco.lover said:


> The finale was AMAZING!! I'm happy that manager died. He was the worst, I laughed non stop at him reliving himself on Shanes clothes. I'm also happy Rachel came to her senses and stayed married. He is not a bad guy.


That was so gross pooping in his luggage. I didn’t think Shane was a bad guy either, I’m glad Rachel stayed with him.. I felt bad Kai got caught stealing the jewelry...I also felt bad for the spa woman because she seemed so excited to start her own business and I kind of saw that happening where Tanya wouldn’t come through with investing...cannot wait for the next season!!!!


----------



## Coco.lover

I felt bad for Belinda but I could have seen that coming a mile away. At least the tip was huge and she could put that towards her future. Paula deserved jail more then Kai. I felt terrible for him. If you are paying over $6k a night I would expect the room I payed for and if it was overbooked an apology. I was always team Shane. 


LVlvoe_bug said:


> That was so gross pooping in his luggage. I didn’t think Shane was a bad guy either, I’m glad Rachel stayed with him.. I felt bad Kai got caught stealing the jewelry...I also felt bad for the spa woman because she seemed so excited to start her own business and I kind of saw that happening where Tanya wouldn’t come through with investing...cannot wait for the next season!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Coco.lover said:


> I felt bad for Belinda but I could have seen that coming a mile away. At least the tip was huge and she could put that towards her future. Paula deserved jail more then Kai. I felt terrible for him. If you are paying over $6k a night I would expect the room I payed for and if it was overbooked an apology. I was always team Shane.


I was team Shane in the beginning but he kept going on and on about it. I’d take a room with that view over a private pool anyway...then I kind of felt for Armond..I can’t wait for the next season!


----------



## Vlad

Finally watching Ted Lasso. What a wonderfully funny and heart-warming show. Thumbs up!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bummed they removed Barnaby Jones and Matlock from my cable lineup...


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> White Lotus ......


just finished the final episode....by the way it ended, I doubt there will be another season.  but I supposed anything is possible


----------



## Coco.lover

It's been renewed for a season 2, new destination and new cast but some olds ones might come back.  


sdkitty said:


> just finished the final episode....by the way it ended, I doubt there will be another season.  but I supposed anything is possible


----------



## sdkitty

Coco.lover said:


> It's been renewed for a season 2, new destination and new cast but some olds ones might come back.


oh, that's good.  I enjoyed it


----------



## skyqueen

maxter said:


> WHITE LOTUS FINALE tonight!!
> @skyqueen any guesses as to who is in the casket??


I knew it wasn’t the newlywed…too obvious. I don’t want to ruin it for people who haven’t seen the finale, but what a nice surprise! No idea!


----------



## sdkitty

skyqueen said:


> I knew it wasn’t the newlywed…too obvious. I don’t want to ruin it for people who haven’t seen the finale, but what a nice surprise! No idea!


don't want to be a spoiler either but that very last scene with the newlyweds was kinda disappointing...he's such an AH


----------



## skyqueen

Coco.lover said:


> I felt bad for Belinda but I could have seen that coming a mile away. At least the tip was huge and she could put that towards her future. Paula deserved jail more then Kai. I felt terrible for him. If you are paying over $6k a night I would expect the room I payed for and if it was overbooked an apology. I was always team Shane.


Out of all the people involved I felt sorry for Belinda. Truly a nice, descent person who thought she had a chance to start a little business. I don’t know if I would have been as gracious!


----------



## rutabaga

skyqueen said:


> Out of all the people involved I felt sorry for Belinda. Truly a nice, descent person who thought she had a chance to start a little business. I don’t know if I would have been as gracious!


Same, but Belinda probably also dodged a bullet by not going into business with Tanya. Belinda’s facial expressions when the staff were waving at the new group of guests were amazing.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Extreme Sisters  - Oy, Oy, Oy!


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> don't want to be a spoiler either but that very last scene with the newlyweds was kinda disappointing...he's such an AH


Totally agree with you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Did you guys watch at the very end of the last episode the interviews with the cast and writer/creator/director Mike White? Gives some insight on how they were playing the characters. Every episode had this extension.


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> Same, but Belinda probably also dodged a bullet by not going into business with Tanya. Belinda’s facial expressions when the staff were waving at the new group of guests were amazing.


Me too, I felt bad for Belinda but could see a mile away that doing business with Tanya could be onerous. At least Tanya was very self aware about all her issues. No doubt tons of therapy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 6: Australian Survivor!!! Brain vs Brawn!  *I predict merge is just around the corner*!!!!



Season 6: Australian Survivor!!! Brain vs Brawn!  I was spot on with the merge. They merged the following episode!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: In Treatment


----------



## michellem

Beat Bobby Flay


----------



## rutabaga

White Lotus


----------



## justwatchin

Nine Perfect Strangers on HULU. They put up the first 3 episodes at once so binge watched those last night. So far I like it


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

justwatchin said:


> Nine Perfect Strangers on HULU. They put up the first 3 episodes at once so binge watched those last night. So far I like it


This came up on my phone calendar to watch. is it worth watching?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Younger..


----------



## michellem

Jersey Shore family vacation


----------



## luvprada

Nordic Murders


----------



## justwatchin

LVlvoe_bug said:


> This came up on my phone calendar to watch. is it worth watching?


I’ve liked what I’ve seen so far.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

AUS: The Bachelor


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you guys watch at the very end of the last episode the interviews with the cast and writer/creator/director Mike White? Gives some insight on how they were playing the characters. Every episode had this extension.


I missed that...will check it out


----------



## sdkitty

Generation Kill with Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## Tuned83

White lotus - we got all episodes of the show to binge at once in the UK at the start of this week. We just finished episode 4. It's a strange one will watch it all before I decide what I think.


----------



## skyqueen

I have read the New York Post for over 40 years! I have read Cindy Adams column since she started in the late eighties. Outspoken, takes no prisoners, animal lover...she either loves or hates you! My kind of gal! 
Documentry series on SHOWTIME called GOSSIP, starts tonight at 8:00 pm EST. Adams knows where the bodies are buried 
Looks interesting. @limom


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

American Horror Stories: Episode 7: Game Over - Back to the Murder house!!!!  Had me hooked from start to finish!!


----------



## luvprada

The Bridge


----------



## rutabaga

Animal Kingdom


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Seinfeld, Season 3!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Captain Marvel


----------



## whateve

last season of The Walking Dead


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched three episodes of White Lotus and am debating whether to finish.  I am bored, bored, bored except for the acting and the scenery.


----------



## bisbee

beekmanhill said:


> I watched three episodes of White Lotus and am debating whether to finish.  I am bored, bored, bored except for the acting and the scenery.


I’ve been debating whether or not to start.  The hype about it hasn’t convinced me.  I started Schitt’s Creek and was bored…I was told that it gets much better, but I didn’t continue.  Not sure about this one…


----------



## beekmanhill

bisbee said:


> I’ve been debating whether or not to start.  The hype about it hasn’t convinced me.  I started Schitt’s Creek and was bored…I was told that it gets much better, but I didn’t continue.  Not sure about this one…


The hype puzzles me.  Writer is as subtle as a hammer with his theme.  To me the characters are not believable.    I’m halfway through epi 4 and it’s picking up, but I suddenly realized I haven’t seen two characters I liked in an epi and a half.  Acting is very good though.  

I did love Schitt’s creek.


----------



## maxter

I just started watching The Chair with Sandra Oh.  I love her! 

@skyqueen how was gossip?

https://www.buzzfeed.com/noradominick/sandra-oh-the-chair-connection-greys-anatomy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season:  90 Day Fiancé - NONE of these couple's are ready to get married IMHO. Oh my word!


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé: happily ever after? Tell all part 2


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> I’ve been debating whether or not to start.  The hype about it hasn’t convinced me.  I started Schitt’s Creek and was bored…I was told that it gets much better, but I didn’t continue.  Not sure about this one…


I never got past the first 2 episodes of Schitt's Creek. Maybe it is because the characters are annoying.


----------



## whateve

maxter said:


> I just started watching The Chair with Sandra Oh.  I love her!
> 
> @skyqueen how was gossip?
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/noradominick/sandra-oh-the-chair-connection-greys-anatomy


I love Sandra Oh. I wish Killing Eve would come back. I'll have to watch The Chair.


----------



## maxter

whateve said:


> I never got past the first 2 episodes of Schitt's Creek. Maybe it is because the characters are annoying.



Agree!  Everyone keeps raving about this series and I just can't get into it.


----------



## bisbee

We heard a lot about the Amazon Prime movie “Annette”.  Adam Driver?  Yes…we started it.  Got about 15 minutes in…too strange for me!  I was bored.  Read some reviews…some very positive, but I also read that half the audience at Cannes walked out while those who stayed gave it a 5 minute standing ovation.  To each their own…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: Australian Survivor!!! Brain vs Brawn!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Outer Banks with the fam


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the single life


----------



## Mapia57

Real Housewives of NYC my guilty pleasure


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1000-LB Sisters


----------



## millivanilli

9 perfect strangers.
I like it, but I guess it's not everybodys taste...


----------



## Yuki85

Law and order - SVU… love Benson so much and had to rewatch old episodes until new ones come out


----------



## michellem

Married at first sight


----------



## rutabaga

House Hunters


----------



## skyqueen

AHS Cape Fear
Filmed in Provincetown, MA…creepy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Extreme Sisters 

-----------------------------

*Season 10: AHS: Double Feature*!! OMG!!! 'Red Tide' and 'Death Valley' - Vampires and Aliens!!! I recorded it last night and cannot wait to watch it later today!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 10: AHS: Double Feature: Episode 1: Red tide (Cape Fear)


----------



## castortroy666

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 10: AHS: Double Feature: Episode 1: Red tide (Cape Fear)


wow, I need to check that out asap! I saw american horror stories, but that was horrible  Love the AHS franchise though


----------



## rutabaga

Brooklyn 99


----------



## michellem

Restaurant Impossible


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 10: AHS: Double Feature: Episode 2: Death Valley (Pale)


----------



## michellem

Schitt’s Creek


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Law and order - SVU… love Benson so much and had to rewatch old episodes until new ones come out


how about law and order criminal intent?  I love Vincent


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> how about law and order criminal intent?  I love Vincent


Loved that show and Vincent was amazing. Him and Kathryn Erbe... My favorite was Chris Noth and Julianne Nicholson....


----------



## Addicted to bags

sdkitty said:


> how about law and order criminal intent?  I love Vincent





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Loved that show and Vincent was amazing. Him and Kathryn Erbe... My favorite was Chris Noth and Julianne Nicholson....


Have you watch Law & Order: Organized Crime? With Christopher Meloni? I really like that it's serialized episodes and Dylan McDermott is a great bad guy. Season 2 should be starting soon


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Younger...Found the rest of the season on Hulu...


----------



## IntheOcean

Finished Bosch Season 7. Technically, it's the last season, but there's going to be a spin-off soon. Very excited. Loved the show and the finale was good, too. Titus Welliver is an amazing actor.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - OMG! Winge! winge! winge! Good grief!  That relationship will NOT work at all. Actually, I don't see any of them working.


----------



## sdkitty

Addicted to bags said:


> Have you watch Law & Order: Organized Crime? With Christopher Meloni? I really like that it's serialized episodes and Dylan McDermott is a great bad guy. Season 2 should be starting soon


I tried the first episode and didn't really like it


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Loved that show and Vincent was amazing. Him and Kathryn Erbe... My favorite was Chris Noth and Julianne Nicholson....


did you see kathryn erbe in Oz?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> did you see kathryn erbe in Oz?


No, I’ve never seen it. I didn’t even know she was on that show. Is it worth watching?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Have you watch Law & Order: Organized Crime? With Christopher Meloni? I really like that it's serialized episodes and Dylan McDermott is a great bad guy. Season 2 should be starting soon


I like Meloni better on SVU. I found his current show kind of confusing with the characters but I will watch the next season...


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> No, I’ve never seen it. I didn’t even know she was on that show. Is it worth watching?


yes, if you can stomach violence...I really liked it...great cast.  Kathryn played a Much Different character than on Law & Order.  If you have access to HBO I'd suggest you check it out.  Chris Meloni is in it too, Rita Moreno....Kathryn is in later seasons.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I like Meloni better on SVU. I found his current show kind of confusing with the characters but I will watch the next season...


It was a little confusing because there were several episodes that ran into L&O SVU with the character Olivia. I think having the storylines run into each other's shows was to hook you in and instead it became a little confusing. Glad you're gonna give it another try with Season 2.


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> how about law and order criminal intent?  I love Vincent



Ohhh YESSS. I love it too. 



Addicted to bags said:


> Have you watch Law & Order: Organized Crime? With Christopher Meloni? I really like that it's serialized episodes and Dylan McDermott is a great bad guy. Season 2 should be starting soon



I watched it because of Christopher Meloni and I finished it but it was just solalala to me. I dont know why, maybe it is just not the same without Benson     I will still watch Season 2.


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Ohhh YESSS. I love it too.
> 
> 
> 
> I watched it because of Christopher Meloni and I finished it but it was just solalala to me. I dont know why, maybe it is just not the same without Benson     I will still watch Season 2.


I watched the first episode and didn't really like it.  I also may have been influenced by a review that said instead of a procedural with a beginning and ending each episode like all Law & Order shows, this one would have a continuing storyline.  So I bailed on it.


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> I watched the first episode and didn't really like it.  I also may have been influenced by a review that said instead of a procedural with a beginning and ending each episode like all Law & Order shows, this one would have a continuing storyline.  So I bailed on it.



Yes, I totally agree with you on the continuing storyline. I hate that too. And also for me it is sooo strange to see him still playing Stabler but not in SVU... so therefore, it is not a must for me to watch organized crime.


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Yes, I totally agree with you on the continuing storyline. I hate that too. And also for me it is sooo strange to see him still playing Stabler but not in SVU... so therefore, it is not a must for me to watch organized crime.


and from what I've surmised they are heading toward making him and Benson a couple.  I think whenever a show goes from having a chemistry to actually being in a relationship, it loses something.
As far as Olivia, I like Mariska better than than when she was younger.  But I don't really see why that was the only one of the franchises to survive.  Maybe because it involved sex?


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> and from what I've surmised they are heading toward making him and Benson a couple.  I think whenever a show goes from having a chemistry to actually being in a relationship, it loses something.
> As far as Olivia, I like Mariska better than than when she was younger.  But I don't really see why that was the only one of the franchises to survive.  Maybe because it involved sex?



Lets hope they dont make them a couple. The show is good as it is, I dont need to see them having sex.


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Lets hope they dont make them a couple. The show is good as it is, I dont need to see them having sex.


well, I think with Elliot's wife dying, the door is open...I liked Olivia with that older cop (internal affairs guy?)


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1000-LB Sisters


----------



## Yuki85

You mean tucker who killed himself because he had cancer 


sdkitty said:


> well, I think with Elliot's wife dying, the door is open...I liked Olivia with that older cop (internal affairs guy?)


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> You mean tucker who killed himself because he had cancer


yes, but I didn't recall suicide


----------



## sdkitty

Yuki85 said:


> Lets hope they dont make them a couple. The show is good as it is, I dont need to see them having sex.


well if anyone is interested in Chris Meloni in that way, you can see him nude on OZ


----------



## Yuki85

sdkitty said:


> yes, but I didn't recall suicide


I think it was last year in season 21 where he found out he got cancer and had only 6 months or something and then he began suicide! If I remember correctly!


----------



## rutabaga

Animal Kingdom


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the other way


----------



## rutabaga

9/11: One Day in America


----------



## beekmanhill

The Chair.   Entertaining, but ultimately disappointing.  The Jay Duplass character drove me nuts.  But it is fast watching and only six episodes and Sandra Oh is very good, as is Holland Taylor and a couple of others.


----------



## bisbee

Yuki85 said:


> Yes, I totally agree with you on the continuing storyline. I hate that too. And also for me it is sooo strange to see him still playing Stabler but not in SVU... so therefore, it is not a must for me to watch organized crime.


Agree…actually, I watched the first episode and that was it.  I loved Stabler on SVU, but the new show didn’t grab me.  

I also liked Olivia with Tucker…but they had broken up and he married someone else.  He did commit suicide when he got his diagnosis…I believe he wanted to spare himself and his new wife.


----------



## sdkitty

Mildred Pierce with Kate Winslet


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Extreme Sisters  - Oh my word!  You should be happy your sister is in a loving relationship and not get so jealous and try to break them up.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

My Unorthodox Life on Netflix. I'm Jewish (although not orthodox), so I find it so interesting to see how she left her orthodox life and to see her new, amazing life now. The show is worth watching just for her closet alone!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

maxter said:


> Agree!  Everyone keeps raving about this series and I just can't get into it.


Same! I tried, but just couldn't get into it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monk....


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: Australian Survivor!!! Brain vs Brawn!  Down to only 5 left in the game!!


----------



## michellem

Lego Masters


----------



## Closet_Fashion

The Lost Kitchen (Magnolia Network on Discovery+)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hells Kitchen, season 20


----------



## Swanky

Virgin River


----------



## lululemonsforme

Manifest and Clickbait on Netflix


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Seeking Sister wife


----------



## rutabaga

Modern Love, season 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australia: The Bachelor - Does ANYONE even eat the food at the cocktail parties or when they go out on dates? Because all I see is plates full of food. Maybe it's all plastic food and just there for decoration?  Not just the AU series, the US series is the same.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

9 perfect strangers


----------



## Addicted to bags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 9 perfect strangers


Is it good? I'm hearing conflicting opinions.


----------



## fendifemale

skyqueen said:


> I have read the New York Post for over 40 years! I have read Cindy Adams column since she started in the late eighties. Outspoken, takes no prisoners, animal lover...she either loves or hates you! My kind of gal!
> Documentry series on SHOWTIME called GOSSIP, starts tonight at 8:00 pm EST. Adams knows where the bodies are buried
> Looks interesting. @limom



I used to have her perfume.


----------



## fendifemale

DOPE


----------



## skyqueen

fendifemale said:


> I used to have her perfume.


WOW...I never knew she had perfume!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Addicted to bags said:


> Is it good? I'm hearing conflicting opinions.


I vote no, sadly. It has an amazing cast and is very well-acted by most of them (except Kidman, oddly), but tbh I don't get where the story is going. Every episode is almost exactly like the one before it. It's not dramatic at all, just very plain and boring. It's like watching a bunch of people in very boring therapy. Regina Hall and Melissa McCarthy are amazing to watch so if you like either of them it's worth it just for their acting.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Crossword Mysteries


----------



## fendifemale

skyqueen said:


> WOW...I never knew she had perfume!


Yeah it was called Gossip.


----------



## Addicted to bags

American Ninja Warrior Season 13


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS...


----------



## skyqueen

9/11: One Day in America     Nat Geo TV (ON DEMAND)
Near and dear to my heart...this is one of the best documentary series I've seen and I've seen most. Not for the faint of heart, both heartbreaking and inspirational!
Never Forget


----------



## skyqueen

News of the World
*****in': The Sound and Fury of Rick James


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 10: AHS: Double Feature: Episode 3: Thirst


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Click bait......


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the other way pillow talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé  - Why do I watch this series, it really does my head in!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monk


----------



## rutabaga

Animal Kingdom


----------



## michellem

Schitt’s Creek


----------



## rose60610

Band of Brothers


----------



## fendifemale

skyqueen said:


> News of the World
> *****in': The Sound and Fury of Rick James


Wayment! What is this on?


----------



## fendifemale

Girlfriends


----------



## 336

Clickbait!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: Australian Survivor!!! Brain vs Brawn!  Down to the final three!!


----------



## skyqueen

fendifemale said:


> Wayment! What is this on?


Interesting guy...electric!


----------



## fendifemale

skyqueen said:


> Interesting guy...electric!



I love Rick. Tfs!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1000-LB Sisters - Come on tammy!! You can do it!!!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

90 Day: The Single Life
Married at First Sight: Couples’ Cam


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Extreme Sisters - Extreme is VERY fitting for this series!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 8: Survivor SA: Immunity Island - Down to the final three!!


----------



## michellem

Chopped


----------



## sdkitty

just watched the fourth episode of Spike Lee's New York documentary.  That episode was about 9/11 and the aftermath.  Well done with focus on many different families who either lost a loved one or became gravely ill due to working on the cleanup.


----------



## Mcflorence

French collection


----------



## zooba

Only murders in the building


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 10: AHS: Double Feature: Episode 4: Blood Buffet


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

packers vs Saints game


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

zooba said:


> Only murders in the building


Did you like it?


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the other way


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Rams


----------



## zooba

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you like it?


Love it, quirky funny, well written and acted.

And I am not a Steve Martin fan


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 6: Australian Survivor!!! Brain vs Brawn! - Ugh! It's finished now.  I don't want to post any spoilers, but IMO the winner was and IS totally deserving of being Sole Survivor!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To tell the truth


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the single life


----------



## LavenderIce

Mare of Easttown part deaux - American Rust.   Takes place in Pennsylvania. Flawed cop. Murder investigation.


----------



## haute okole

Squawk on the Street with Rebecca Minkoff!


----------



## lulilu

Ted Lasso, season 2


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - OMG! Natalie is doing my head in!  I don't like this, I don't like that, why hasn't Mike given my ring back to me????? Could be the simple fact you gave it back to him and broke up?????? Which part of you broke up with him that's upsetting you???? Ugh!


----------



## beekmanhill

Sticking with Nine Perfect Strangers even though it has gone completely off the rails.  Only one epi left.

And loving Only Strangers in the Building.


----------



## Tivo

American Horror Story.
I never watched this show.
On Murder House Season 1 episode 1
This is good so far. The husband sees the maid as young and the woman sees an old woman, lol!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Castle….


----------



## beekmanhill

I started The Morning Show season 2 last night.   It will drop one episode per week, so I think I'll wait until the end and binge.  First episode was good soapy stuff.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Bengals…..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 10: AHS: Red Tide: Episode 5: Gaslight


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Family Feud with Selling Sunset and Bling Empire…


----------



## CarryOn2020

lulilu said:


> Ted Lasso, season 2



Shouldn’t we have a Ted Lasso thread?  A Roy F**king Kent thread?
Best show in years


----------



## skyqueen

Muhammad Ali  PBS/Ken Burns Documentary
Outstanding!


----------



## skyqueen

The wonderful Jean Smart won an Emmy for Hacks!


----------



## michellem

Flip wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 8: Survivor SA: Immunity Island - Now that's ended too.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Valeria on Netflix. Such an easy watch.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS Hawaii…. Spinoff new series with Vanessa Lachey…


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NCIS Hawaii….


How was it? I saw that Vanessa Lachey stars in it but I forgot to record it.


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the single life


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> How was it? I saw that Vanessa Lachey stars in it but I forgot to record it.


It was ok. Makes me want to move to Hawaii! I’m not sure it will last but I’ll keep watching...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - I seriously don't know why I continue to watch this train wreck of a series!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Well, my cable company removed the channel that had Matlock and Barnaby Jones…


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Just started Boy Toy, so far pretty good.


----------



## skyqueen

AHS  Double Feature
Impeachment


----------



## TC1

The Handmaid's Tale


----------



## Norm.Core

Norm MacDonald has a Show


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Seeking Sister Wife


----------



## michellem

Double Shot at Love


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Aurora Teagarden mystery movie….


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 10: AHS: Red Tide: Episode 6: Winter Kills


----------



## VSUVUS

Ted Lasso on Apple TV


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Browns…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - There are a couple of people that I would drop off at the nearest airport! Oy, Oy, Oy.


----------



## lulilu

CarryOn2020 said:


> Shouldn’t we have a Ted Lasso thread?  A Roy F**king Kent thread?
> Best show in years


100%!!!!  I f**cking love Roy Kent!  He's also involved in some writing and producing of the show.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1000-lb Sisters - Tammy doesn't need an enabler!!  Come on Tammy, believe in yourself!


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the single life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Extreme Sisters


----------



## lulilu

A MillionLittle Pieces


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS Hawaii…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Got my Barnaby Jones back!!!


----------



## Tivo

AHS season 3: Coven
So far it feels different from the first two seasons


----------



## wantitneedit

Finished Frasier and now have started on The Morning Show.


----------



## michellem

Married at First Sight


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking Sister Wife


----------



## michellem

Married at First Sight (finishing last night’s episode)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI International…..


----------



## uhpharm01

LVlvoe_bug said:


> NCIS Hawaii…. Spinoff new series with Vanessa Lachey…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 41: Survivor US: A new era!   Only 26 days this season with only 18 players divided into 3 tribes! I've watched the first two episode's already!! Now I have to wait!


----------



## michellem

Good Bones


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 10: AHS: Red Tide: Episode 7: Take Me to Your Leader  It's about time for some Alien action!


----------



## julia.in.germany

Sex Education Season 3, _*love *_this show!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Lions
Go Bears!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

uhpharm01 said:


>



Thanks for posting this! They are an adorable family…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS season premier…..


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - OMG! Looking for "Your" ring? No, not in the safe! lol Calling Mike Low class???? You need to lose weight and on and on..... Good grief! If you spoke to me like that, I would have your bags packed and call a cab to take you to the nearest airport! See ya!


----------



## castortroy666

American horror story, what a boring episode... Kaia Gerber is an horrible actress as well. I used to love this series


----------



## zedyas

Sex Education! I totally forgot about it after the last season aired but I loved it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Extreme Sisters


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the single life


----------



## skyqueen

Impeachment
AHS  Double Feature


----------



## makeupbyomar

Pretty Hard Cases S02E01


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI international …


----------



## michellem

Married at First Sight


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CSI Vegas…..


----------



## Addicted to bags

DCI Banks


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking Sister Wife


----------



## michellem

Halloween Wars


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 41: Survivor US: Episode 3!  My suggestion is "Come on in survivors!"


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank season premier….


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Animals with Cameras


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 10: AHS: Red Tide: Episode 8: Inside   I'm really not feeling this season at all. Very slow moving.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Raiders…


----------



## zooba

Midnight mass


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the other way


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: RHoM (Melbourne) OMG! I LOVE Jackie and happy she is back!  But oh my word! Janet - What the hell have you done to your nose? All I see is your nostril's pointed upwards and they are very uneven.   NO more plastic surgery unless it's to fix the botched nose jobs!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

1000-lb Sisters - Just wait Amy until you go into full labor!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

**new The Sinner series starts tomorrow night ….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just finished Young Royals and Clickbait


----------



## miasanmoni

I've just finished Squid Games and now I'm starting Chilling Adventures of Sabrina. Was anyone else confused by the love Seong Gi-Hun received after he continuously let down his family members but showed more responsibility towards the other contestants?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI International


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor


----------



## michellem

Married at First Sight


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New series: I Love a Mama's boy  OMG! These are men children!  That's all we need right now, more man children like Colt'e.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CSI Las Vegas..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 41: Survivor US!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones…


----------



## Luv2Shop1

You Season 3


----------



## arnott

Ghosts!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Halloween Kills on Peacock!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Law & Order - Organized Crime


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Blue Planet II


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones


----------



## skyqueen

CSI:Vegas
911


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 41: Survivor US!


I’m watching this!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

skyqueen said:


> CSI:Vegas
> 911


How do you like CSI Vegas? I wish that could have brought back George Eads..


----------



## skyqueen

LVlvoe_bug said:


> How do you like CSI Vegas? I wish that could have brought back George Eads..


Pretty good…I liked the original cast the best anyway. Nothing will be as good as the original!


----------



## Hyacinth

Austin City Limits on PBS with the absofreakinlutely INCREDIBLE Jon Batiste.

If you're in the US, check your local PBS schedule for repeats. It may be on the main channel, on PBS Create or Prime or On Demand, but WATCH IT.


----------



## bag-princess

Say Yes To The Dress - i just love Randy!   after a couple of episodes i will go back to watch a the new season of Escape To the Chateau.  so glad we FINALLY get to see it here in the US.  i have watched all the other seasons several times i love the show so much!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Packers …


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 10: AHS: Episode 9: Blue Moon  
----------------------------

A new series starting next year on showcase (HBO) set 200 years before GoT!!!! House of the Dragon!!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday Night Live


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the other way


----------



## fendifemale

AlRawabi School For Girls

Mean Girls has nothing on this!


----------



## Bridget928

Anxiously awaiting Season 3 premiere of Succession on HBO!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - I seriously wonder why I even bother to watch this train wreck of a series!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Finishing up Homeland.


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the other way Pillow Talk


----------



## lulilu

Succession
The Morning Show
Philadelphia DA


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: RHoM (Melbourne)  Jackie!! LOVE her!!  And after 7 rounds of IVF, she fell pregnant with twins!! So happy for her and her wonderful Hubby Ben! Blessings!


----------



## lulilu

lovlouisvuitton said:


> New season: RHoM (Melbourne)  Jackie!! LOVE her!!  And after 7 rounds of IVF, she fell pregnant with twins!! So happy for her and her wonderful Hubby Ben! Blessings!


I love this show so much.  It used to be aired here in the US.  How do you watch it?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lulilu said:


> I love this show so much.  It used to be aired here in the US.  How do you watch it?



It's only on pay TV here. It used to be on Free to air TV, now they changed it over to pay TV.

---------------------------------

1000-lb Sisters - Amy gave birth to a beautiful baby boy!!  Tammy was rushed to hospital as she got covid!


----------



## lulilu

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It's only on pay TV here. It used to be on Free to air TV, now they changed it over to pay TV.



What channel?  I have just about every one there is.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

lulilu said:


> What channel?  I have just about every one there is.



It's on channel (FOX) Arena. HTH!


----------



## lalame

the good doctor. slightly obsessed with freddie highmore now!


----------



## michellem

Married at First Sight


----------



## Addicted to bags

CSI: Vegas


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking Sister Wife


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Lakers game


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Rookie. I love me some Nathan Fillion


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CSI Miami


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 10: AHS: Episode 10: The Future Perfect


----------



## Addicted to bags

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 10: AHS: Episode 10: The Future Perfect


I've recorded but not started watching this seasons AHS. Is it good? I haven't watched AHS since season 4 I think. I just lost interest but I'm willing to get back into it if this season is good.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday Night Live


----------



## Addicted to bags

I am rewatching Season 8 of Dexter to prepare me for the new episodes coming in November. Do you know Season 8 was filmed in 2013?!?? So much time and so many things have happened in the world since!


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the other way


----------



## wantitneedit

Star Trek - The Next Generation


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Addicted to bags said:


> I've recorded but not started watching this seasons AHS. Is it good? I haven't watched AHS since season 4 I think. I just lost interest but I'm willing to get back into it if this season is good.



I personally wouldn't re watch it again. Very slow to start in most episode's and really not much action.

---------

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - OMG!


----------



## Addicted to bags

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I personally wouldn't re watch it again. Very slow to start in most episode's and really not much action.
> 
> ---------
> 
> New season: 90 Day Fiancé - OMG!


Thx for the feedback


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New Season: RHoM (Melbourne) Jackie is positively glowing with a twin baby bump!   Precious, just so precious!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Curb Your Enthusiasm season 11


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the other way pillow talk


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I LOVE a Mama's Boy - OMG! Seriously?


----------



## sdkitty

Lady Zhuge said:


> Curb Your Enthusiasm season 11


Jon Hamm was almost unrecognizeable....his beautiful face had filled out so much.  and I say this having know in advance he was going to be on the episode


----------



## michellem

Married at first sight


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: LOVE Island Australia - OMG! When they kiss they sound like they are sucking on lemons or oranges!!!  I have to Mute' the sound until it's over! Gross!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor …


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD..


----------



## Grande Latte

Succession season 3.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Castle…..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking Sister Wife


----------



## michellem

Halloween baking championship


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hunter….


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 41: Survivor US


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: RHoM (Melbourne) And these so called ladies are suppose to be "High Society."    Drama, drama, drama! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The claws are out!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I Love a Mama's Boy - OMG! How on earth can you let your mother speak to her like that, she has been nothing but respectful towards her, yet your mother calls her all sorts of awful names and YOU let her???????? Seriously, Grow TFU!


----------



## michellem

90 day fiancé the single life


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Love Island Australia - Please Australia vote the frack boy off this show!! Doesn't understand or know how to be a faithful SO.


----------



## Setherwood

4400


----------



## Swanky

In The Dark on Netflix


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CSI Miami ….


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: The Good Doctor - I just finished episode 5 and so far I have cried every episode! It's moving, emotional and something that I personally can relate to.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Project Runway


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Legacies: Episode 4: See You on the other side - LOVE this series!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor


----------



## michellem

Holiday Baking Championship


----------



## Luv2Shop1

The Morning Show Season 2--episode 3!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 41: Survivor US - What a Tribal!!


----------



## michellem

Holiday Baking Championship


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Love Life Season 2 on HBO Max


----------



## makeupbyomar

Stargate Universe S1


----------



## rutabaga

Succession


----------



## skyqueen

Dexter: New Blood
I watched the last episode of Dexter...not as bad as I remembered except for the ending 
I was pleasantly surprised with the new season...Clyde Phillips, who created the best original episodes, years 1-4, is back and it  shows! Alert...an animal situation that is disturbing but neccesary for the storyline.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - Oh my word!  Straight from the series movie, Lord of the rings. Gollum, "My Precious!." Enough about you wanting YOUR ring back! Gish!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: RHoM (Melbourne) - Jackie, you do not look like a beached whale  (her words), you look positively glowing with a beautiful twin baby bump! LOVE her!  Is always 100% real and keeps it real, just like me!


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> Succession


Is this worth watching? I've been eyeing it but keep getting distracted with other options.


----------



## IntheOcean

Dexter: New Blood

Really solid first episode, hopefully, the rest of the first season won't disappoint.


----------



## LavenderIce

Dexter: New Blood


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Sex and the City, Season 6, the last episode!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I love a MAMA'S boy - Yes, they are exactly that! A Boy! Still tied to their mothers apron strings.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Seeking Sister Wife


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Project runway


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor


----------



## rutabaga

Addicted to bags said:


> Is this worth watching? I've been eyeing it but keep getting distracted with other options.


I think so! I binged seasons 1&2 early on in the pandemic.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Legacies


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI International…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 41: Survivor US


----------



## makeupbyomar

Seinfeld - S04


----------



## skyqueen

Dexter: New Blood
Impeachment
911


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé  -  Gollum! What did you do???? You gave back "My Precious." You should have thrown it in the fire!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: RHoM (Melbourne) Oh my word! Gamble you are absolutely hilarious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You made your father proud, I'm absolutely sure of it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Rookie
Just started Six Feet Under. Not used to seeing Dexter (Michael C. Hall) in this role. It's throwing me off.  
Tried Succession but after 2 episodes I don't know if it's for me. I hate the close ups on top of the close up gimmick and none of the characters are remotely likable or interesting IMO.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I Love a MAMA'S Boy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor…..


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Mavs game


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

What do you get when you put 20+ something year old's that are randy, well the BOYS are and act completely immature, in a Villa together with women? LOVE Island Australia - Thank goodness that frack boy was booted off the show! Why do I watch this series????


----------



## LemonDrop

American Rust and it's awful.  I am done after episode 2.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones….


----------



## Tivo

Narcos: Mexico


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Project Runway..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 4: Legacies


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI…


----------



## Grande Latte

Drew Pritchard. Just going around antique shopping with him.


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Mavs game


----------



## Tivo

Starting Wheel of Time on Amazon. Crossing my fingers this will be my next Game of Thrones
*ETA - *So far so good. Just beginning episode 2. Unfortunately these shows never have music as good as GOT.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 41: Survivor US


----------



## skyqueen

Hart to Hart marathon...I'm in seventh heaven!


----------



## TheImportersWife

Arcane


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - I really feel sorry for Natalie, I knew it wasn't going to work, it's just a shame he spent all that money to get her there and doesn't go through with it. And what meds combined with a ton of alcohol does Stephanie take??? Every single clip of her in this series and she's either plastered or high??


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## LemonDrop

The Jury Speaks on Oxygen


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Castle….


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: RHoM (Melbourne) Bye, bye Anjali


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I Love a MAMA'S Boy - OFTLOG! Just LEAVE them!!!!! They are BOYS still tied to their mothers apron strings and some scenes are really disturbing. Watching a mother rolling/withering around on top of her son lying on the couch lying on top of him is crossing way too many boundaries and seriously disturbing.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

On season 4: Sex and the City!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor..


----------



## Addicted to bags

9-1-1


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bingeing on Six Feet Under. Wow Season 1 was hard for me to get used to Michael C. Hall's character because I came from watching him on Dexter. Now I can see nuances of Dexter in his David's character.


----------



## Tivo

Addicted to bags said:


> Bingeing on Six Feet Under. Wow Season 1 was hard for me to get used to Michael C. Hall's character because I came from watching him on Dexter. Now I can see nuances of Dexter in his David's character.


Omg. I loved that show. It has one of the most brilliant series finales I have ever seen.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tivo said:


> Omg. I loved that show. It has one of the most brilliant series finales I have ever seen.


Really? Ok, I'll have to push thru season 3. I'm getting depressed by all the dysfunction, negativity, and anger going on right now


----------



## Tivo

Addicted to bags said:


> Really? Ok, I'll have to push thru season 3. I'm getting depressed by all the dysfunction, negativity, and anger going on right now


Keep pushing, it’ll be so worth it!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Love Island Australia - At least most of this season was PG and not like other Countries and Seasons where they are totally out of control. That's it, all done and the winners were who I thought would win it all along!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tivo said:


> Keep pushing, it’ll be so worth it!


Lol, ok. At least Lisa's boss (played so well by Catherine O'Hara) seems to be gone from the show now. I hated her!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 41: Survivor US - Epic Blindside!! LOVED it!  Happy to see her go!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 41: Survivor US - Epic Blindside!! LOVED it!  Happy to see her go!


Do you have a favorite you want to win?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

House Hunters…


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Really? Ok, I'll have to push thru season 3. I'm getting depressed by all the dysfunction, negativity, and anger going on right now


As @Tivo posted THE BEST FINALE!
I looked at the Fisher family as quirky! They do grow on you!


----------



## skyqueen

Fargo
Billy Bob Thornton is absolutely perfect!


----------



## Tivo

skyqueen said:


> As @Tivo posted THE BEST FINALE!
> I looked at the Fisher family as quirky! They do grow on you!


This sounds crazy, but I get emotional just thinking about it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> As @Tivo posted THE BEST FINALE!
> I looked at the Fisher family as quirky! They do grow on you!


On Season 4 now so I guess they've grown on me


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS..


----------



## fendifemale

Drop Dead Diva


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Do you have a favorite you want to win?



Yes! Do you?

Xander - I know he's young but if he keeps going the way he's going he Might just make it to the final 4. The so called "Shot callers" are eating themselves! LOVE it!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Yes! Do you?
> 
> Xander - I know he's young but if he keeps going the way he's going he Might just make it to the final 4. The so called "Shot callers" are eating themselves! LOVE it!


He is an awesome player. I can’t keep up with all the deals that happen. I’m always surprised on who they kick off. I could see Xander or Ricard winning but with all the back deals who knows.. I really don’t have a favorite at this point.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

LVlvoe_bug said:


> He is an awesome player. I can’t keep up with all the deals that happen. I’m always surprised on who they kick off. I could see Xander or Ricard winning but with all the back deals who knows.. I really don’t have a favorite at this point.



I can also see Ricard in the final 3. He's extremely smart and savvy and_ can _win immunity challenges. Xander missed that advantage under the bench seat that Jeff put there, at one point I thought, keep going and keep feeling around under the bench seat, but he didn't get it. Just missed it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I can also see Ricard in the final 3. He's extremely smart and savvy and_ can _win immunity challenges. Xander missed that advantage under the bench seat that Jeff put there, at one point I thought, keep going and keep feeling around under the bench seat, but he didn't get it. Just missed it.


I though he would find it under the bench, he was so close. I could see Xander or Ricard winning but I suppose it depends on who the jury votes for..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order Organized Crime…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Sinner…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - Trust me Amira, you really dodged a bullet, more like CANNONS not getting on that plane and returning back to France. Andrew makes my skin crawl, just something really 'Off with him and HE plays the victim??? He uses emotional cruelty abusive behavior both via FT and texts. He didn't think you would tell and show the producers about his abusive texts.  

No way, no how, should you even think about going snorkeling let alone doing it while you are plastered. But hey, that's Stephanie for you.


----------



## skyqueen

Only Murders in the Building


----------



## IntheOcean

Dexter: New Blood. Episode 4 was really good, felt like the original show.



skyqueen said:


> Fargo
> Billy Bob Thornton is absolutely perfect!


Season 1 was the best out of all, IMO.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Is there a Selling Sunset thread?
Love how they really focus on the bag candy this new season.


----------



## lulilu

Yellowstone


----------



## sgj99

Sons of Anarchy


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: RHoM (Melbourne) - OMG! Hilarious!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gamble talking about Kyla after everyone got plastered except for Jacky, she's pregnant with twins! The champagne dame giving it up down the drain!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stick to drinking champagne, slamming down tequila after tequila will have you hugging the toilet bowl!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS Hawaii..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I Love A MAMA'S Boy - Oy, Oy, Oy.  Throwing that drink at Shekeb, I really feel poor Emily wanted to throw it at his overbearing, rude, obnoxious mother - But, she is much more lady like and acts like one. He seriously needs to GROW a pair!!


----------



## skyqueen

More Hart to Hart


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Little People, Big World


----------



## lulilu

lovlouisvuitton said:


> New season: RHoM (Melbourne) - OMG! Hilarious!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamble talking about Kyla after everyone got plastered except for Jacky, she's pregnant with twins! The champagne dame giving it up down the drain!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to drinking champagne, slamming down tequila after tequila will have you hugging the toilet bowl!!



I am so jealous you can watch Melb*ourne.  It aired here for a couple of seasons and I loved it.*


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

skyqueen said:


> More Hart to Hart


Loved Hart to Hart!!! I love seeing Robert Wagner on NCIS…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season" Legacies


----------



## michellem

Tampa Bay Lightning vs Philadelphia flyers


----------



## rutabaga

Succession


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 41: Survivor US  No blindside - But what a Twist with the "Do or Die!"


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just finished Six Feet Under. Definitely one of the best (and apropos) season finales. I didn't always like some of the characters during the 5 seasons, but the show is worth watching.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Sinner…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - Oy, Oy, Oy!


----------



## skyqueen

911
Dexter: New Blood
Landscrapers


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: RHoM (Melbourne) - OMG! I LOVE this series!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Little People, Big World


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> 911
> Dexter: New Blood
> Landscrapers


How's Dexter been? I've been recording it so I can watch all at once if I choose to.


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> How's Dexter been? I've been recording it so I can watch all at once if I choose to.


Good so far...more like the first 4 previous seasons. Enjoy!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor…


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Rookie
Dirty Sexy Money on ABC.com. Had to rewatch this after watching Six Feet Under as Peter Krause stars in both shows but I remember him from DSM.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Silicon Valley. I love it so far!


----------



## kemilia

The Way Down: God, Greed and the Cult of _Gwen Shamblin_ 

Her hair, OMG, her hair!


----------



## kemilia

Addicted to bags said:


> The Rookie
> Dirty Sexy Money on ABC.com. Had to rewatch this after watching Six Feet Under as Peter Krause stars in both shows but I remember him from DSM.


I loved that show (DSM).


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 1: And Just Like That...  Oh my!  Poor Big.


----------



## Addicted to bags

kemilia said:


> I loved that show (DSM).


Me too! ABC screwed up by cancelling that show!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order Criminal Intent….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

And just like that…….


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 41: Survivor US


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Packers game…


----------



## rutabaga

Succession


----------



## fendifemale

Love & Marriage Huntsville Reunion


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

This seasons last episode of the RHoM (Melbourne)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé - OMG! Lying just comes so natural to you Andrew doesn't it?????? She had an anxiety attack! Yes she did because you bombarded her with horrid texts!!! - But you didn't tell your Mother & Sister the whole story. You are just a lying, mentally abusive, manipulative piece of syyt!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: sMothered


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Little People, Big World


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank…


----------



## bisbee

Project Runway.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And Just Like That...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

House Hunters..


----------



## pursekitten

And Just Like That, Elves/Nisser, and Hawkeye


----------



## rose60610

Movie: Santa Jaws.  A warning should come with this "movie".  It's obviously made to be sooo OTT stupid it's hilarious. And you really need either vodka, wine or other beverage to continue to sit through it. Spoiler alert: Shark attacks people wearing a Santa hat on its fin. Somehow it stays on as it swims around the lagoons (right, not ocean, lagoons).  If they really want to punish people in prison on Death Row, they'll show them this movie.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Castle….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday Night Live…


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Saturday Night Live…


I heard they had to do a closed set due to positive covid tests so no audience or live music. How was it?


----------



## alicha

Witcher


----------



## rutabaga

Claws


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 41: Survivor US - All over.  Xander - WTH were you thinking taking Erika with you?  It cost you a million bucks.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I heard they had to do a closed set due to positive covid tests so no audience or live music. How was it?


It was cohosted with Tina Fey and Tom Hanks, Kenan Thompson along with Paul Rudd. They had played some prerecorded skits done that week but the rest were skits from previous shows. The weekend update was done in chairs on the stage with Michael Che and Tina Fey. It wasn’t very funny … maybe it would've been better to just cancel the show that night and play a repeat.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It was cohosted with Tina Fey and Tom Hanks, Kenan Thompson along with Paul Rudd. They had played some prerecorded skits done that week but the rest were skits from previous shows. The weekend update was done in chairs on the stage with Michael Che and Tina Fey. It wasn’t very funny … maybe it would've been better to just cancel the show that night and play a repeat.


I think it was the winter season finale tho. I'll have to watch it. I wonder if Colin Jost tested positive? Thx for the update.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I think it was the winter season finale tho. I'll have to watch it. I wonder if Colin Jost tested positive? Thx for the update.


I was wondering why he wasn’t there. An article I read did mention there were some positive cases and others were uncomfortable coming but didn’t mention specific names.They did mention a limited cast so I figured they gave them a choice if they wanted to be there or not. If you watch it, let me know what you think…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

And Just Like that…..


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I was wondering why he wasn’t there. An article I read did mention there were some positive cases and others were uncomfortable coming but didn’t mention specific names.They did mention a limited cast so I figured they gave them a choice if they wanted to be there or not. If you watch it, let me know what you think…


I just watched a little bit of SNL. Weekend News is usually my favorite bit, it was cringeworthy. The jokes were so flat. And I tried a few minutes of the cold open, again kinda cringey. They should have cancelled or put up a repeat episode like you said.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I just watched a little bit of SNL. Weekend News is usually my favorite bit, it was cringeworthy. The jokes were so flat. And I tried a few minutes of the cold open, again kinda cringey. They should have cancelled or put up a repeat episode like you said.


I know…The show felt very forced and quickly put together just to put something on. Paul Rudd could’ve came back another time .


----------



## rutabaga

And Just Like That


----------



## bisbee

Real Housewives of Salt Lake City


----------



## skyqueen

Dexter: New Blood


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé: Tell All Part 1


----------



## LavenderIce

HBOMax - Finding Magic Mike


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: sMothered


----------



## Addicted to bags

LavenderIce said:


> HBOMax - Finding Magic Mike


How was it?!? I liked MM 1, did not really like MM2 (I cringed for Michael Stahan's role) so I'm curious.


----------



## LavenderIce

Addicted to bags said:


> How was it?!? I liked MM 1, did not really like MM2 (I cringed for Michael Stahan's role) so I'm curious.



I'm the opposite, I did not like MM1 as much as MMXXL. I love Magic Mike Live! It's about women empowerment and not entering her space without consent. Plus, the cast is super talented. I've only watched episodes 1-5 and I like it so far. 

On an aside, this franchise is huge. The live show is in several cities around the world--London, Berlin and was in Australia and now they have a tour coming in 2022. Not to mention the third movie that Channing Tatum announced.


----------



## pfbaglover

Little late to the party but I just started watching The Handmaid's Tale


----------



## fettfleck

Finished The Witcher Season 2 yesterday. It was so good! Have to rewatch the first season now! And Henry Cavill is just eyecandy.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order SVU….


----------



## rutabaga

Billions. I know what I’ll be binge watching over the holidays


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> Billions. I know what I’ll be binge watching over the holidays


I have the latest season of Billions saved up too. Love this show.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

YellowJackets
Love Juliette Lewis in this
And the actress who played Rose on Two and Half Men also stars, interesting to see her in a dramatic role


----------



## CanuckBagLover

pfbaglover said:


> Little late to the party but I just started watching The Handmaid's Tale


First season was disturbing, gripping and brilliant
But subsequent seasons were a let down for me
But first season definitely worth watching


----------



## pfbaglover

CanuckBagLover said:


> First season was disturbing, gripping and brilliant
> But subsequent seasons were a let down for me
> But first season definitely worth watching


Thanks for the heads up.
I binge watched season one. Now I am watching season two. Seems like you´re right. Unfortunately?!?


----------



## rutabaga

Addicted to bags said:


> I have the latest season of Billions saved up too. Love this show.



I started watching yesterday so I have a ways to go!


----------



## arnott

I Love Lucy!


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> I started watching yesterday so I have a ways to go!


Oh, your gonna like it! Damien Lewis (Bobby) and Paul Giamatti (Chuck) have a great protagonist relationship. Supporting cast is awesome too.


----------



## IntheOcean

Finally watched the latest episode of Dexter: New Blood. Argh! Such a cliffhanger. Sunday can't come too soon.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Little People, Big World


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and order ..So excited for the reboot!!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

I watched the last two episodes of Finding Magic Mike last night. The eliminations in episode 6 had me crying. I really liked the bonds they have with each other and how supportive of one another they are.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And Just Like That... Meh?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Emily in Paris
And Just Like That...


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Warriors game


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

And just like that..
Barnaby Jones….


----------



## skyqueen

Seinfeld
Never watched this show when it originally aired but read an article on the "Festive" episode...curiosity got me! The "airing of grievances" got me...I can relate. Been binging ever since


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: 90 Day Fiancé: Tell All Part 2


----------



## rutabaga

Claws


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order SVU…..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order Organized Crime…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

A Perfect Planet  Absolutely LOVE David Attenborough!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hunter…..


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Equalizer


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Little People, Big World


----------



## Addicted to bags

Law & Order: SVU
Lw & Order: Organized Crime


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And Just Like That...


------------------------------

 Season 3: A Discovery of Witches' starts January 7th!!!!!  OMG! I cannot wait!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Selling Tampa


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Castle….


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Castle….


Where are you watching Castle?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

It’s on Lifetime the whole night….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Where are you watching Castle?


I have it on Lifetime the whole night…..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Remember the show Joe Millionaire? It’s back next week!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Where are you watching Castle?


Did you find it? Nothing like a night of Castle


----------



## starrynite_87

American Greed


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Harry Potter 20th Anniversary: Return to Hogwarts


----------



## GhstDreamer

One Ordinary Day


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones…


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did you find it? Nothing like a night of Castle


Yes, thank you! I did enjoy Castle when it was on. Do you watch The Rookie? Nathan Fillion is good on that show also.


----------



## skyqueen

Hart to Hart movie marathon! Joan Collins


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Darcey & Stacey - OMG! Watching this series is like giving birth all over again!!  Extremely bloody painful!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Starting Dexter: New Blood. Looks like they will redeem the series finale with this limited series


----------



## michellem

1000lb Sisters


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hunter…..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Equalizer….


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

sMothered


----------



## Lady Zhuge

The Bad Batch


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Neighborhood…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes, thank you! I did enjoy Castle when it was on. Do you watch The Rookie? Nathan Fillion is good on that show also.


I did watch the Rookie and was so excited for Nathan Fillion to be back on tv but the show got uninteresting for me and if I remember the storylines were getting weird. I’m going to try watching it again and see if I like it..Stana Katic had a show on after Castle called Absentia….I was going to watch that….


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I did watch the Rookie and was so excited for Nathan Fillion to be back on tv but the show got uninteresting for me and if I remember the storylines were getting weird. I’m going to try watching it again and see if I like it..Stana Katic had a show on after Castle called Absentia….I was going to watch that….


Oh, I didn't know Stania Katic had a show. I need to check it out too. She was a good foil for Castle.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race new season!!!! I wonder how they did it with Covid?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Reruns of Psych. I’m a wuss when I watch tv & movies. I need lighthearted. 



skyqueen said:


> Hart to Hart movie marathon! Joan Collins


 OMG! This reminds me of being a little girl watching with my mom who loved the husband on that show. I just loved it because I was a huge Nancy Drew fan and liked the mysteries to be solved!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sparkletastic said:


> Reruns of Psych. I’m a wuss when I watch tv & movies. I need lighthearted.
> 
> OMG! This reminds me of being a little girl watching with my mom who loved the husband on that show. I just loved it because I was a huge Nancy Drew fan and liked the mysteries to be solved!


Loved Psych!!!! They have a new movie out on Peacock TV……Gus and Shawn are back!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Little People, Big World


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And Just Like That...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank with guest shark Kevin Hart….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Episode 1: A Discovery of Witches!!!!!


----------



## violina

The Silent Sea


----------



## SouthTampa

Yellowstone


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Happily Ever After? OFTLOG! So Andrei just expects Chuck to loan him 100K?????? Gish! SO arrogant & self entitled!


----------



## skyqueen

Dexter: New Blood


----------



## hermes_lemming

Euphoria season 2: episode 1 is straight fire


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

sMothered


----------



## rutabaga

Harlem


----------



## TC1

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The Amazing Race new season!!!! I wonder how they did it with Covid?


They said they initially started filming early 2020 and had to shut down production. They'll show the "pause" next episode..not sure when/where they were able to resume.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

TC1 said:


> They said they initially started filming early 2020 and had to shut down production. They'll show the "pause" next episode..not sure when/where they were able to resume.


Thank you! Phil had a statement about it in the beginning and I did read some stuff about how they took precautions when they resumed taping.Had to be a huge chore but so glad it’s back on and to see Phil!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bull

Season 6 six of Bull has been so much better since they fired the show runner, Glenn Gordon Caron.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacy - Who the hell sages their hair extensions before they are put on????  The hairdressers faces were priceless! 

And really Darcy, if you want your daughters to stay with you, how about you buy them beds. Oh my word!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Shark Tank with Kevin Hart


----------



## carterazo

Still watching some Christmas movies because why not.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Little People, Big World


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Shark Tank with Kevin Hart


Those finger chopsticks were so weird. I can’t believe they were all excited about it?!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CHiPs….


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Those finger chopsticks were so weird. I can’t believe they were all excited about it?!


I thought they were interesting. Did they ever say what it retailed for? I mean I don't have a use for them but maybe it's a good novelty gift?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I thought they were interesting. Did they ever say what it retailed for? I mean I don't have a use for them but maybe it's a good novelty gift?


I don’t remember the price but definitely a fun novelty gift. I wouldn’t have the patience for them, I would just use my fingers, deal with the crumbs and grab a napkin but that’s not as fun!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

House Hunters…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Episode 2: A Discovery of Witches!!!!! 

I can stream all the episode's and binge watch it!

It's extremely hard for me not to do it as I look forward to watching it every week. I tell myself I'll just have a sneak peak.
I'm struggling BIG time!! BAAAA!! My mind is doing this ---> Wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <--- Don't wait!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ugh!


----------



## skyqueen

Shark  2006


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI…


----------



## GhstDreamer

Guilty Flag


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD…


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Just finished Ted Lasso Season 2--loved it!

Call Me Kat on Fox, season 2, episodes 1-2--one of my favorite tv shows


----------



## lulilu

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Just finished Ted Lasso Season 2--loved it!
> 
> Call Me Kat on Fox, season 2, episodes 1-2--one of my favorite tv shows



Roy Kent and Idris Elba have us all saying "oi!"


----------



## Luv2Shop1

lulilu said:


> Roy Kent and Idris Elba have us all saying "oi!"



Exactly! Along with some other words...


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Happily Ever After? -  Oh for heavens sake! Why the hell does Elizabeth & Andrei have to be in this series!! He's such an entitled, arrogant, self-centered, self absorbed & acts as though he has an innate right or claim to Chuck's wealth.


----------



## TC1

lovlouisvuitton said:


> 90 Day Fiancé: Happily Ever After? -  Oh for heavens sake! Why the hell does Elizabeth & Andrei have to be in this series!! He's such an entitled, arrogant, self-centered, self absorbed & acts as though he has an innate right or claim to Chuck's wealth.


90 day and Only Fans are that entire family's income stream. And I mean all of them...Libby's brother and his wife have OF and it's super graphic


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS..


----------



## rutabaga

And Just Like That…


----------



## Addicted to bags

Two Sentence Horror Stories


----------



## lulilu

The Afterlife


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

sMothered - One word: Boundaries


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monk….


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Monk….


I love Monk! I rewatched the whole series at the start of the Pandemic


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Little People, Big World


----------



## skyqueen

Boston Legal…binging!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And Just Like That...


----------



## rutabaga

Hacks


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

How I met your father…with Hilary Duff and Kim Cattrell…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark tank…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing race…..


----------



## violina

Station Eleven


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just starting season 9 of The Blacklist.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey

To TLC,

STOP supporting very blatant FAKE Louis Vuitton items, please blur those counterfeit items out along with the other Designer labels. We are against FAKES and the trades it supports! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, we do not need to see close ups of the twins hair extensions clasps. It's extremely distracting! 

Regards,

Irate viewer and anti FAKES supporter.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gordon Ramsey's, Next Level Chef


----------



## rutabaga

Billions


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nash Bridges…..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Episode 3: A Discovery of Witches - We need way more magic in this season, so I'm hoping to see a lot more in the coming episode's.


----------



## rutabaga

Harlem


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

So Dylan McDermott is leaving Law and Order Organized Crime and replacing Julian McMahon on FBI Most Wanted…He seems to have a major story line with Stabler so I wonder how they will handle this….


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> So Dylan McDermott is leaving Law and Order Organized Crime and replacing Julian McMahon on FBI Most Wanted…He seems to have a major story line with Stabler so I wonder how they will handle this….


Is he leaving right away or maybe they can finish the story line? I wonder why Julian McMahon is leaving FBI not that I've ever watched that show. I remember Julian from Nip/Tuck. That was a great show for the first 3 seasons. It went downhill after that.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> So Dylan McDermott is leaving Law and Order Organized Crime and replacing Julian McMahon on FBI Most Wanted…He seems to have a major story line with Stabler so I wonder how they will handle this….


Per this article, the Wheatley story line is ending soon. 
https://variety.com/2022/tv/news/dylan-mcdermott-fbi-most-wanted-julian-mcmahon-1235162628/


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Happily Ever After? - Andrei to Elizabeth: "I'm just going to my ATM, Chuck, to get one hundred grand out. I might get more? If not, you can get some for me, Back soon."


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Per this article, the Wheatley story line is ending soon.
> https://variety.com/2022/tv/news/dylan-mcdermott-fbi-most-wanted-julian-mcmahon-1235162628/


Thank you for posting!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Single Drunk Female…..


----------



## violina

Season 2 of Cheer


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Amazing Race…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Darcey & Stacey - OMFG!   Gish Darcey. You cannot wait until you get an engagement ring on finger and that's all you talk about and when you do, you go looking for problems. You are both toxic towards each other, if one twin is unhappy, she makes dam sure the other one is unhappy too! And why the hell is your Dad buying YOUR daughter her first car and teaching her life lessons???????


----------



## MKB0925

Just started Big Sky....I am a little late to the party..


----------



## Yuki85

Love SVU but not the organized crime, love FBI franchise, but not the most wanted     
Now I am curious to see what will happen in FBI most wanted with Wheatly!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

sMothered - OFTLOG! Cut the darn apron strings already. It's so extreme and absolutely so unhealthy.


-------------------------------------

*ETA:* Australian Survivor Blood V Water starts this coming Monday night!!!!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Australian Open


----------



## Setherwood

Promised Land


----------



## purseinsanity

Midnight, Texas


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor Finale….


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Episode 4: A Discovery of Witches   I've been a very naughty girl!  I watched most of the last episode of this last season!! I just couldn't control myself and just had to stream it!! LOVE IT!!! ON FIRE!!!!!  No more seasons after 3.


----------



## IntheOcean

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 3: Episode 4: A Discovery of Witches   I've been a very naughty girl!  I watched most of the last episode of this last season!! I just couldn't control myself and just had to stream it!! LOVE IT!!! ON FIRE!!!!!  No more seasons after 3.


Haven't seen Season 3, yet, I've been busy and didn't want to rush it. But I think there's always hope for more seasons when the show is so popular. There are four books in the series and the author is working on the fifth and sixth books. So who knows... I haven't read the books, but I absolutely loved the show.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI….


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

IntheOcean said:


> Haven't seen Season 3, yet, I've been busy and didn't want to rush it. But I think there's always hope for more seasons when the show is so popular. There are four books in the series and the author is working on the fifth and sixth books. So who knows... I haven't read the books, but I absolutely loved the show.



I actually Googled to see if they would make a fourth and all the actors stated there wouldn't be a fourth season when filming ended on season 3. I cannot find anywhere where they say there would be a 4th season: 

From just one of many Q's: Will there be a 4th discovery of witches?


Sadly not – the recently-released third season is the final instalment of the main TV series, based on Deborah Harkness' third All Souls trilogy novel The Book of Life.... So no, *there is no fourth season for A Discovery of Witches*


I love it too. It's up there with *The Magicians. *


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bull…..


----------



## violina

Miracle Workers Oregon Trail


----------



## floatinglili

Vikings.


----------



## IntheOcean

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I actually Googled to see if they would make a fourth and all the actors stated there wouldn't be a fourth season when filming ended on season 3. I cannot find anywhere where they say there would be a 4th season:
> 
> From just one of many Q's: Will there be a 4th discovery of witches?
> 
> 
> Sadly not – the recently-released third season is the final instalment of the main TV series, based on Deborah Harkness' third All Souls trilogy novel The Book of Life.... So no, *there is no fourth season for A Discovery of Witches*
> 
> 
> I love it too. It's up there with *The Magicians. *


I think there's still hope. Good Omens creators also stated that it was going to be a short series comprised of only one season, but a couple of years later, they're filming Season 2. If you haven't already, check out Season 1, it's truly magical (although it's not at all like ADOW). Hell, we just got another season of Dexter 10 years after the show ended! So, who knows. The ratings were really good.


----------



## rutabaga

Take Out with Lisa Ling


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor: Blood V Water  Gish, some people come off as really dense in the first episode. Who the hell goes to get a manicure, spray tan and hair extensions put on just before coming onto survivor????? Then has a frigging hissy fit because her spray tan was coming off??? You're in far north QLD where the weather is 100% humid and so darn HOT! So many so called "Super fans" of survivor, yet they cannot start fire even when there is one person on that tribe wearing glasses. Also interesting that Sandra from the US seasons and 2 time winner of survivor is on our AU survivor along her daughter.


----------



## skyqueen

Resident Alien is back…still fun and quirky!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Big Brother..Already have my favorites!!!


----------



## carterazo

Christmas movies, because there is still time before Valentine's Day.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Happily Ever After? - OMG! Did you REALLY think Chuck was going to let you sell HIS house he purchased with his son and you get all the $$ Andrei?? Your entitlement and arrogance has no bounds.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race


----------



## skyqueen

We Need To Talk About Cosby
Interesting but disturbing and sad.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Project runway


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Project runway


So am I! First time watching PR.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> So am I! First time watching PR.


Yay!! Really, you’ve  never seen it before? Are you watching the latest season? I love watching seeing what the designers create and their styles the way they dress…..


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yay!! Really, you’ve  never seen it before? Are you watching the latest season? I love watching seeing what the designers create and their styles the way they dress…..


I just watched the semi final and have the finale recorded. I saw Christian Siriano being interviewed on tv the other day and I liked his vibe. I know he's a past winning contestant but no, never had watched it before. TBH, I was not a Heidi Klum fan.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I just watched the semi final and have the finale recorded. I saw Christian Siriano being interviewed on tv the other day and I liked his vibe. I know he's a past winning contestant but no, never had watched it before. TBH, I was not a Heidi Klum fan.


I am on the avant garde challenge. I’ve watch the majority of the seasons. I really like Heidi and Tim Gunn. I think Christian is a great mentor because he can give realistic critics since he went through the experience himself. Heidi and Tim made a project runway like show called Making the Cut on Amazon Prime….


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just finished, And Just Like That. It took me a couple of episodes to get into it, but now I wished they had made  and put 2 extra episodes in before the finale. Some of the new characters didn't feel fleshed out enough.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Project Runway…Housewives episode….


----------



## violina

Peacemaker


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And Just Like That...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Project Runway finale ….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Big Brother…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Big Brother ….. Go Carson!!! Go Lammie!!!


----------



## violina

LuLaRich


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## Addicted to bags

Olympics - Figure Skating


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lady Zhuge said:


> Celebrity Big Brother


Any favorites???


----------



## hermes_lemming

-binged thru both reacher (Amazon prime) and in from the cold (netflix)
- just astonished at the physical stunts of the last episode of euphoria


----------



## Grande Latte

I'm also watching Andrew Pritchard.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Any favorites???



Not really, but my husband and I enjoy rooting for the underdog. Carson is hilarious, though. He’s an unabashed kiss ass.

Now watching Dark season 2. This show is as ingenious as it is convoluted.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Lady Zhuge said:


> Not really, but my husband and I enjoy rooting for the underdog. Carson is hilarious, though. He’s an unabashed kiss ass.
> 
> Now watching Dark season 2. This show is as ingenious as it is convoluted.


Carson is so funny, i am watching because he is on the show! My favorites are Carson and Lamar….


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Episode 5: A Discovery of Witches  

New season of Australian: Married at first sight - Oh my word!  The overfilled lips are back!


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Book of Boba Fett


----------



## Addicted to bags

hermes_lemming said:


> -binged thru both reacher (Amazon prime) and in from the cold (netflix)
> - just astonished at the physical stunts of the last episode of euphoria


How was Reacher/


----------



## hermes_lemming

Addicted to bags said:


> How was Reacher/


I swear the main character is like my friends dream tinder date

Otherwise it wasn't bad. It's no Jack Ryan but it's decent. Some scenes require a strong stomach tho.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Janet Jackson story….


----------



## rutabaga

Billions


----------



## purseinsanity

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 3: Episode 5: *A Discovery of Witches*
> 
> New season of Australian: Married at first sight - Oh my word!  The overfilled lips are back!


I just heard about this show!  We started season 1 last night (binged 3 episodes) and love it!


----------



## wantitneedit

30 Rock


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Big Brother…


----------



## rose60610

Documentary called "Booksellers".


----------



## Abba13

Olympics!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Happily Ever After? - This series really does my head in!


----------



## IntheOcean

Chapelwaite.

I like it, the story is interesting and it's quite scary - in a nasty way. If you're squeamish, then the show is probably not for you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Project Runway Finale. The winner was one of the two I guessed might win.


----------



## wantitneedit

A Discovery of Witches.  Just started it, and enjoying it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Big Brother….


----------



## violina

Euphoria

I only just started it though, so I'm up to S1's finale.


----------



## paula3boys

violina said:


> Euphoria
> 
> I only just started it though, so I'm up to S1's finale.


I won't spoil it, but I am getting frustrated with Rue. I wish they'd do something different with her now (I am caught up on the show).


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race….


----------



## violina

paula3boys said:


> I won't spoil it, but I am getting frustrated with Rue. I wish they'd do something different with her now (I am caught up on the show).



I'm starting S2 tonight after catching the specials yesterday... Having watched Jules special I'm a bit unhappy with where this is headed. (But it's such a good show and well done! So far, anyway.)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Next Level Chef (I can't believe how many shows Gordon Ramsey has airing on the Fox network )


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Big Brother…


----------



## hermes_lemming

Becoming Anna


----------



## IntheOcean

Kin


----------



## skyqueen

Resident Alien


----------



## violina

Miracle Workers Oregon Trail


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Episode 6: A Discovery of Witches


----------



## skyqueen

Secrets of Playboy


----------



## violina

Catching the latest episode of Euphoria before jumping back into The Book of Boba Fett.


----------



## ag91237

too hot to handle season 3


----------



## hermes_lemming

Superbowl Halftime show. Kendrick just tried to keep up with the OGs


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor: Blood V Water - Yep, I was right about some people being really dense when I watched the first episode. Definitely hasn't changed at all! And FTLOG get rid of the so called "Queen." Her banging on about "The queen stays queen" every 5 minutes is driving me nuts!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Little People, Big World - I felt your loss Tori & Zach. It broke my heart.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## BaconR

At the Moment I am Watching Velvet, is a really nice series if you like Period Pieces and Romance


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 7: Survivor AU: Blood V Water - Bye, bye, blindsided queen Sandra!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Big Brother …..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ray Donovan The Movie….


----------



## limom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Ray Donovan The Movie….


How is it?


----------



## bisbee

The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel.  We never watched, so we started at the beginning.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> How is it?


Not LVlvoe but I liked it! Gave a lot of background, especially Ray/Micky's relationship. Most of the loose ends answered!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Not LVlvoe but I liked it! Gave a lot of background, especially Ray/Micky's relationship. Most of the loose ends answered!


next on my list then.
Thanks


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

limom said:


> How is it?


I started watching it , but I don’t know, it’s been so long since the show aired that it almost doesn’t matter how it ends and I lost interest in the show. However Liev Schreiber tho!!!


----------



## limom

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I started watching it , but I don’t know, it’s been so long since the show aired that it almost doesn’t matter how it ends and I lost interest in the show. However Liev Schreiber tho!!!


Thanks for the rec. It was decent. That family.
Liev is something….
But Mickey as a young man


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 3: Episode 7: A Discovery of Witches - Knot ten, it begins again. Vengeance! Diana REALLY comes into her own in this season. I've loved watching every episode especially the last episode of this season, #7. One bada55 witch!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Big Brother…


----------



## Addicted to bags

Botched


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Closer….


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The Closer….


I love Brenda. She's such a pain but in a good way.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I love Brenda. She's such a pain but in a good way.


I know! but she got her confessions. The whole cast on the show was awesome….Like Monk, she had her own unconventional way of solving cases.. And always carrying her bag…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monk…


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I know! but she got her confessions. The whole cast on the show was awesome….Like Monk, she had her own unconventional way of solving cases.. And always carrying her bag…


Did you watch the follow up show of The Closer with Mary McDonnell? Major Crimes? It's really good once you get past Brenda being gone.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you watch the follow up show of The Closer with Mary McDonnell? Major Crimes? It's really good once you get past Brenda being gone.


Yep, loved Major Crime as well…..most of the cast went on to that show. I love watching repeats of The Closer and Major Crimes. I liked that she got together with Flynn and adopted Rusty. I haven’t really seen any of the actors on other shows. I tried to watch Kyra‘s new show but couldn’t get into it….
On another note I was watching Castle and Meghan Markle was on. I kept thinking about the PF and her thread here..


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yep, loved Major Crime as well…..most of the cast went on to that show. I love watching repeats of The Closer and Major Crimes. I liked that she got together with Flynn and adopted Rusty. I haven’t really seen any of the actors on other shows. I tried to watch Kyra‘s new show but couldn’t get into it….
> On another note I was watching Castle and Meghan Markle was on. I kept thinking about the PF and her thread here..


Corey Reynolds (Gabriel) is currently on a show called Resident Alien on the SyFy network on Wednesday's. It's a hilarious show. Season 2 is currently airing. You could Google where to watch it but my guess would be on the Peacock (NBC) App.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Celebrity Big Brother..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

This new Law & Order….Jeffrey Donovan


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> This new Law & Order….Jeffrey Donovan


Jeffrey Donovan was great in Burn Notice. I'm glad he's got a show again.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Jeffrey Donovan was great in Burn Notice. I'm glad he's got a show again.


I loved Burn Notice, watched every episode. It’s great to see him back on tv….Makes me want to watch repeats of Burn Notice now…He was great in a movie called Honest Thief with Liam Neeson….I am really liking him on Law & Order….


----------



## violina

The Clone Wars series


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI….


----------



## bag-princess

getting ready to start watching this new netflix series this weekend.  it is the sequel to vikings - 100 years later.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Finished Jack Ryan Season 2. I liked Season 1 more.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Billions Season 5


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To Tell the Truth….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Australian Survivor: Blood V Water - Loving these blindsides!!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI International…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday Night Live…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Married at First Sight - I don't know why they call it that, when they don't actually get married. It's a commitment ceremony where they exchange rings. Not a legal binding marriage. But hey, whatever rocks your boat.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Happily Ever After? - OFTLOG! Buy a one way ticket and send Natalie HOME Mike. She acts like a 2 year old??? Throwing child tantrums all the frigging time, storming off other times and hardly ever anything nice comes out of her mouth. And Elizabeth, just except the fact that your husband is a lazy money hungry leech and just expects Chuck to loan him 100K!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Castle…


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: My Big Fat Fabulous Life  #nobodyshame


----------



## Addicted to bags

Billions


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: Raised by Wolves


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race finale…..


----------



## jen_sparro

Into The Badlands Season 2


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Red Light


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 5: Legacies


----------



## IntheOcean

From
The pilot was good, and the cinematography was top notch.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Binging Yellowstone. Almost done with Season 3. Can't wait for Season 4 to be released to Peacock (which we only initially subscribed to for the Olympics lol)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The New Law & Order……


----------



## lulilu

1883
Billions
Gilded Age


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Forensic Files II


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pivoting (Fox). 
This show would have been so better on a Netflix or Prime. Full funny potential not met on network tv.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Castle….


----------



## rutabaga

Yellowjackets


----------



## skyqueen

IntheOcean said:


> From
> The pilot was good, and the cinematography was top notch.


On my list. Thanks!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

New season: Married at First Sight - Oy, Oy, Oy! You ain't no oil painting either you know. You're lucky to be matched to such a sweetheart and all you can is winge, winge, winge and you feel absolutely no spark. Poor guy deserves so much better.


----------



## melissatrv

Watching Dropout (about Elizabeth Holmes CEO of Theranos) and Pam and Tommy on Hulu.  Both actresses in the lead roles have done a fantastic job in both of these


----------



## rutabaga

Killing Eve


----------



## Grande Latte

I'm going to watch Winning Time: The Rise of the Lakers Dynasty.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

90 Day Fiancé: Happily Ever After? - Oh my word!


----------



## LavenderIce

Starz' Shining Vale


----------



## Addicted to bags

LavenderIce said:


> Starz' Shining Vale


Is it good? I've been seeing ads for it.


----------



## LavenderIce

Addicted to bags said:


> Is it good? I've been seeing ads for it.



It's described as horror comedy and it's quite weak on both fronts. Two episodes in and I can't tell if it was supposed to be a satire. I'll keep watching though because 



Spoiler: Pat



I want to know if Pat will finish her book or if she'll have a breakdown. I read that Judith Light will play her mom and I definitely want to see her.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To Tell the Truth….


----------



## MKB0925

Love is Blind


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS…


----------



## jennlt

_From _on Epix


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones


----------



## jen_sparro

lovlouisvuitton said:


> New season: Married at First Sight - Oy, Oy, Oy! You ain't no oil painting either you know. You're lucky to be matched to such a sweetheart and all you can is winge, winge, winge and you feel absolutely no spark. Poor guy deserves so much better.



Is this the Aussie series? The girls are just horrible (to the guys and each other)... this show is so awful but I can't stop watching


----------



## meemosas

Rewatching Scrubs. Loved it then, love it now.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Impractical jokers because there was nothing else on tv working out at the gym….It was actually really funny..


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

jen_sparro said:


> Is this the Aussie series? The girls are just horrible (to the guys and each other)... this show is so awful but I can't stop watching



The one I'm watching is the Aussie one as I live here, but I do know the USA also has married at first sight and NZ. 

I love the dinner parties, wine gets thrown at others and the trash talk that comes out of some of the women would make a sailor blush! You cannot help but laugh.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Monk guest starring Gary Cole and Danny Bonaduce……


----------



## Addicted to bags

9-1-1: Lone Star


----------



## paula3boys

Addicted to bags said:


> 9-1-1: Lone Star


I watch this one too.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank…


----------



## gracekelly

rutabaga said:


> Killing Eve


I'm very disappointed in the first two episodes.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI….


----------



## Addicted to bags

Blacklist, Season 9


----------



## lulilu

Addicted to bags said:


> Blacklist, Season 9


My favorite show.  It seems to air so sporadically during the season.  Miss Red and Dembe.


----------



## Addicted to bags

lulilu said:


> My favorite show.  It seems to air so sporadically during the season.  Miss Red and Dembe.


I think the Olympics messed up the airing and of course covid messed up the filming. You've got to watch season 9. Some big changes!


----------



## konejohuq

I watch Jimmy Fallon Night Show


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday Night Live


----------



## rutabaga

gracekelly said:


> I'm very disappointed in the first two episodes.



Same. It gets better with the third episode though!


----------



## jen_sparro

Raised by Wolves Season 2- it's not your typical sci-fi and Travis Fimmel


----------



## pursekitten

The new season of Outlander!


----------



## purseinsanity

The Lost Symbol.  Hope to finish it tonight so I can watch Vikings Valhalla!


----------



## purseinsanity

pursekitten said:


> The new season of Outlander!
> 
> View attachment 5353182


It's on!??!


----------



## pursekitten

purseinsanity said:


> It's on!??!



Yaaaasss DroughtLander is over lol! The season is on the Starz app but only one ep per week. As a serial binge-watcher, this is a nearly Herculean challenge.


----------



## pursekitten

@purseinsanity I created an Outlander thread!   






						Outlander
					

Outlander Season 5 just started on Starz and I'd love to chat with fellow fans!  What do you think about Claire's E. dilemma? (As a book fan, this change felt like a betrayal but I'm still very interested in the character arc.) Where do you think this season will take Jamie and Claire? How will...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Equalizer…


----------



## Roie55

Snowpiercer, Why women kill, The Rescue (doco on saving the Thai soccer team) - loved it


----------



## Lady Zhuge

90 Day: The Single Life


----------



## violina

The Dropout


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Castle…


----------



## rutabaga

Billions


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> Billions


What are your thoughts about the latest season? I really miss a certain person!


----------



## rutabaga

Addicted to bags said:


> What are your thoughts about the latest season? I really miss a certain person!



Same! The replacement doesn’t have the same edge. I’ve been half heartedly watching it while being distracted by other things so I end up rewinding and rewatching. Not sure if this season is less interesting or if I’m more distracted? Regardless, I enjoy the continuing practice of featuring famous/rich people playing themselves, particularly the chefs and people in the food industry.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS….


----------



## Addicted to bags

Top Chef Season 19


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order Organized Crime….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

New season of Survivor


----------



## jen_sparro

MAFS Australia- last night's episode had me seething... the behaviour from the cast made me want to


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD….


----------



## violina

Abbott Elementary


----------



## skyqueen

On Apple TV...free week. I was curious about both series. Liked The Morning Show...great ending on season 1. LOVED Ted Lasso! Wish there were more Ted Lassos in the world


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> On Apple TV...free week. I was curious about both series. Liked The Morning Show...great ending on season 1. LOVED Ted Lasso! Wish there were more Ted Lassos in the world


Free week? Rats I missed out.


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> On Apple TV...free week. I was curious about both series. Liked The Morning Show...great ending on season 1. LOVED Ted Lasso! Wish there were more Ted Lassos in the world


Oh I should do that too, take advantage of the 7 day trial


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order Organized Crime…


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Free week? Rats I missed out.


I have Xfinity/Comcast and Apple TV is free till March 21. Start binging!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> I have Xfinity/Comcast and Apple TV is free till March 21. Start binging!


Rats, I'm on Spectrum.


----------



## fightdirrty

Dr Quinn


----------



## LuckyLady999

Pretty late to the game, but Man in the High Castle!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Inventing Anna


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I’m trying Life and Beth…


----------



## Addicted to bags

I'm rewatching Season 1 of Upload to prepare me to watch Season 2.


----------



## paula3boys

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m trying Life and Beth…


Trying is right. I watched two episodes and not sure I will go back.


----------



## wantitneedit

Elementary - Jonny Lee Miller and Lucy Liu.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

paula3boys said:


> Trying is right. I watched two episodes and not sure I will go back.


I stopped watching once she got to the vineyard, got boring/weird…I don’t think it will finish it….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank….


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Rookie, season 4, ep 16 is hilarious.


----------



## fendifemale

Worse Roomate Ever
Drop Dead Diva


----------



## Addicted to bags

Step Into The Movies with Derek and Julianne Hough. It was good


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Equalizer….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To tell the truth…I do a search and try to find who the real person is before they guess…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> To tell the truth…I do a search and try to find who the real person is before they guess…


Do you go to the end of a book to read the ending first? My best friend does, she says it helps her to decide if she wants to read the whole book.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Finished, Dexter: New Blood. Not sure I liked the ending any better on this limited series than the original ending.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Do you go to the end of a book to read the ending first? My best friend does, she says it helps her to decide if she wants to read the whole book.


I used to if I the book was kind of boring but I wanted to know what happened. I don’t go back and read the book though.. Now if the book is boring in the beginning I dont read it..I like doing it on that show to find out who is lying and hear theif answers versus the person telling the truth…I know there’s got to be people out there who watch this show that do this!!!,


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

House Hunters..


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Trek: Picard S02E04


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Oscars…


----------



## jen_sparro

Addicted to bags said:


> Finished, Dexter: New Blood. Not sure I liked the ending any better on this limited series than the original ending.



Yeah it didn't float my boat either. 

Watched the first episode of the Halo series (I know nothing about the game)- it was okay. Then the latest episode of The Walking Dead (this show is rubbish now- has been for ages)- I want to finish the series as I'm a completionist.


----------



## Addicted to bags

jen_sparro said:


> Yeah it didn't float my boat either.
> 
> Watched the first episode of the Halo series (I know nothing about the game)- it was okay. Then the latest episode of The Walking Dead (this show is rubbish now- has been for ages)- I want to finish the series as I'm a completionist.


I gave up on the Walking Dead after season 6 I think. I like to finish shows too if I think there's a shred of anything good left but I couldn't do it with TWD. Did they ever explain how the Zombie Virus was started?


----------



## jen_sparro

Addicted to bags said:


> I gave up on the Walking Dead after season 6 I think. I like to finish shows too if I think there's a shred of anything good left but I couldn't do it with TWD. Did they ever explain how the Zombie Virus was started?



Nope, in fact they spend more time going round in circles each episode rehashing what leads up to the opening scene of the episode... and the only two originals left (Darryl and Carol- carrying this show for forever) have become completely different to their prior characterisation. It's pointless and boring but I'm watching in hope everyone gets eaten/dies


----------



## skyqueen

The Thing About Pam
Renee Zellweger is excellent and CREEPY!


----------



## Addicted to bags

jen_sparro said:


> Nope, in fact they spend more time going round in circles each episode rehashing what leads up to the opening scene of the episode... and the only two originals left (Darryl and Carol- carrying this show for forever) have become completely different to their prior characterisation. It's pointless and boring but I'm watching in hope everyone gets eaten/dies


Carol? You mean mousy Carol? She's still alive?!? I stopped watching after the governor appeared. His cruelty and lack of morals just made the zombies pointless.

This show was so awesome in the beginning. I kept telling friends that is not just a zombie show, it's about human nature under stress and duress. Of course we all got to see that for ourselves the last 2 years  

Let me know if you get your wish in that all the characters die/get eaten.


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> The Thing About Pam
> Renee Zellweger is excellent and CREEPY!


 I haven't started this one yet. Good to know she's good. Does it seem like Hollywood likes her more in roles where she is heavy?


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> I haven't started this one yet. Good to know she's good. Does it seem like Hollywood likes her more in roles where she is heavy?


The real life character, Pam Huff, is a cunning, manipulating, phony murderess and Zellweger has the look, voice and expressions to pull it off. She was made to play this part!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones ..


----------



## hermes_lemming

Moon knight. Badazz


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To Tell the Truth..Kim Fields is on from Facts  of Life, Tootie!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI..


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just finished Season 6 of Billions.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI International…


----------



## violina

The Dropout


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday Night Live..


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Call the Midwife season 11


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Trek: Picard S02E05 "Fly Me to the Moon"


----------



## michellem

Lady Zhuge said:


> Call the Midwife season 11


Me too!


----------



## egak

Life & Beth


----------



## purseinsanity

Castle Rock.  Well, we've "watched" episode 2 now 3 times because either hubby or I falls asleep every time.

Maybe it's time to watch something else?


----------



## purseinsanity

Addicted to bags said:


> I gave up on the Walking Dead after season 6 I think. I like to finish shows too if I think there's a shred of anything good left but I couldn't do it with TWD. Did they ever explain how the Zombie Virus was started?


Ditto.  After awhile, I couldn't take any more zombies eating people.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Impractical Jokers….


----------



## jennlt

The Thing About Pam


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To Tell the Truth..


----------



## skyqueen

jennlt said:


> The Thing About Pam


I’m enjoying this show. Having Dateline’s Keith Morrison do the voice-over is a stroke of genius!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Hunter…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank.


----------



## wantitneedit

Just started Resident Alien.  I love it. So quirky.


----------



## andral5

wantitneedit said:


> Just started Resident Alien.  I love it. So quirky.


Oh yes, I love it!! We’re at season 2 now but we’re waiting on each other to get together to watch it, so I might just continue on my own.


----------



## andral5

The Crown. Watching it with my daughter. We binged watch 3 episodes 3 days ago, then 2-3 episodes the next days, so we’re almost done with season 1. Love it, really well done, and a bit of history lesson for those of us who don’t know all that happened before we were even born.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday Night Live…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Impractical Jokers


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Impractical jokers..I am so addicted to this show !


----------



## andral5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Impractical jokers..I am so addicted to this show !


Any new episodes?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

andral5 said:


> Any new episodes?


I don’t know if they are still together…I think some dropped out so I don’t know if they are doing new episodes….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Saturday Night Live with Lizzo as host and musical guest….


----------



## andral5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I don’t know if they are still together…I think some dropped out so I don’t know if they are doing new episodes….


Oh, I had no idea. They were so funny, I just got tired of watching the same things again and again.


----------



## andral5

Kelly Clarkson’s show.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

andral5 said:


> Oh, I had no idea. They were so funny, I just got tired of watching the same things again and again.


I think maybe they are taping but not all the guys are doing it…I tried to find out online so I’m not sure..I just found out about this show recently and it is hysterical! I know, sometimes the skits get repetitive ..


----------



## andral5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I think maybe they are taping but not all the guys are doing it…I tried to find out online so I’m not sure..I just found out about this show recently and it is hysterical! I know, sometimes the skits get repetitive ..


When it’s new to you, it can be lots of fun. We’ve been watching them almost since they started, then watching reruns, and more reruns, so it loses the fun. Sorry to hear they’re not doing the shows all together anymore. Any idea who’s out of the group?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

andral5 said:


> When it’s new to you, it can be lots of fun. We’ve been watching them almost since they started, then watching reruns, and more reruns, so it loses the fun. Sorry to hear they’re not doing the shows all together anymore. Any idea who’s out of the group?


I can definitely see how watching that long it may start to get old . I‘m sure the newness if it will wear off and I’ll feel like you do. I read Joe Gatto left to spend more time with family but I think the rest are still together and taping…


----------



## andral5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I can definitely see how watching that long it may start to get old . I‘m sure the newness if it will wear off and I’ll feel like you do. I read Joe Gatto left to spend more time with family but I think the rest are still together and taping…


Oh no, Joe with Larryyyy!


----------



## wantitneedit

Just finished the first half of season 2 of Resident Alien.  Have really enjoyed it so far. I like some characters/actors better than others and I tend to prefer their storylines too (don't care much for the mayor and his wife nor the D'arcy character) but looking forward to seeing what they do for the rest of the season.


----------



## beekmanhill

Ted Lasso.   Didn't think I would like it, but I loved it.   I'd watch it for Rebecca's earrings!  

Gave up Bridgerton after four episodes; I couldn't get interested in the characters.


----------



## skyqueen

beekmanhill said:


> Ted Lasso.   Didn't think I would like it, but I loved it.   I'd watch it for Rebecca's earrings!
> 
> Gave up Bridgerton after four episodes; I couldn't get interested in the characters.


I felt the same way...didn't think I'd like it but ended up loving it! We need more Ted Lassos in the world


----------



## skyqueen

wantitneedit said:


> Just started Resident Alien.  I love it. So quirky.





andral5 said:


> Oh yes, I love it!! We’re at season 2 now but we’re waiting on each other to get together to watch it, so I might just continue on my own.





wantitneedit said:


> Just finished the first half of season 2 of Resident Alien.  Have really enjoyed it so far. I like some characters/actors better than others and I tend to prefer their storylines too (don't care much for the mayor and his wife nor the D'arcy character) but looking forward to seeing what they do for the rest of the season.


I can't believe I love this show so much...quirky is the perfect description!


----------



## Grande Latte

*Winning Time: The Rise of the Lakers Dynasty | HBO.com - HBO*


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

To tell the truth….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor….Jonathan should win….Is there anything he can’t do?


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> *Winning Time: The Rise of the Lakers Dynasty | HBO.com - HBO*


Still watching. It is highly entertaining.
West is suing the show now.
I don’t see why it is so damaging to his reputation. It is dramatized.
It is only going to make the show more popular, j/s








						Jerry West demands apology, retraction over his portrayal in HBO's Lakers TV show
					

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar has issues with "Winning Time," too.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## paula3boys

limom said:


> Still watching. It is highly entertaining.
> West is suing the show now.
> I don’t see why it is so damaging to his reputation. It is dramatized.
> It is only going to make the show more popular, j/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry West demands apology, retraction over his portrayal in HBO's Lakers TV show
> 
> 
> Kareem Abdul-Jabbar has issues with "Winning Time," too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sports.yahoo.com


I can't recall the exact wording, but there is a blurb about it being based on real whatever, with some things being changed for dramatization before each episode starts. I am sure that is what the production's attorneys said to put (I have seen this on other shows that do the same thing). I don't see how he would win anything in court.

I thought I heard/read something being said about how each of the real people chose not to provide input for this show. Now they complain? The show never said it was a documentary.


----------



## paula3boys

Season 2 of The Flight Attendant


----------



## beekmanhill

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Survivor….Jonathan should win….Is there anything he can’t do?


Did you see the dives he did last night?   He is unbelievable.  He's nice as well and smart too.  I do hope he wins, but I think at some point they'll get together to get him out because he wins too much.  Course they might think he could never win the jury votes because he didn't "outplay" but I think he is playing just fine.


----------



## skyqueen

Depp VS Heard…sick, sad and sensational!


----------



## beekmanhill

skyqueen said:


> Depp VS Heard…sick, sad and sensational!


I'm just getting into it.  Fascinating.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

beekmanhill said:


> Did you see the dives he did last night?   He is unbelievable.  He's nice as well and smart too.  I do hope he wins, but I think at some point they'll get together to get him out because he wins too much.  Course they might think he could never win the jury votes because he didn't "outplay" but I think he is playing just fine.


I sure did!  Even Jeff commented on it. There is nothing he cannot do. Team is behind on the ball challenge and he takes over and bam they win…I don’t hear him bad talk others , he just takes over and moves on..  I would love to have him win, but  like you said he excels at the challenges so they may want him out. I thought he was going to win the ball balancing challenge but Tori won..I kind of would like to see Maryanne win if he doesn’t. She is so bubbly all the time even without food and stuck on an island…


----------



## beekmanhill

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I sure did!  Even Jeff commented on it. There is nothing he cannot do. Team is behind on the ball challenge and he takes over and bam they win…I don’t hear him bad talk others , he just takes over and moves on..  I would love to have him win, but  like you said he excels at the challenges so they may want him out. I thought he was going to win the ball balancing challenge but Tori won..I kind of would like to see Maryanne win if he doesn’t. She is so bubbly all the time even without food and stuck on an island…


Jeff is enchanted by him.   I was happy Maryanne stayed last night and Chanelle left.  She didn't contribute much.  But I think Drea with her four different advantages/idols is going to go far.  I like her game so far.  And the vet is playing a nice stealth game.   Now I want Jonathan to win every challenge; too bad Tori is good at balance challenges.  Jonathan says he can't do puzzles but I bet he can; so far he has relied on others to do puzzles while he does the physical stuff.


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Depp VS Heard…sick, sad and sensational!


Which Channel  are you watching?
HLN cut the programming to put on some reruns.


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Which Channel  are you watching?
> HLN cut the programming to put on some reruns.


Several...HLN, FNC and at night a REELZ update (not live). Haven't watched in a couple days...so disfunctional and depressing. The Judge should dismiss both lawsuits! Both parties need help!!!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Several...HLN, FNC and at night a REELZ update (not live). Haven't watched in a couple days...so disfunctional and depressing. The Judge should dismiss both lawsuits! Both parties need help!!!


Agreed. The judge looks so over it. 
They need real rehab.


----------



## Addicted to bags

limom said:


> Agreed. The judge looks so over it.
> They need real rehab.


And not to be in the same city ever again. They bring out the worst in each other!


----------



## purseinsanity

Moon Knight.  Made it through 3/4 before falling asleep.  Seems to be a theme.  Maybe I need more sleep.


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Pelicans game


----------



## beekmanhill

limom said:


> Which Channel  are you watching?
> HLN cut the programming to put on some reruns.


It is on Court TV live.   But You Tube has summary clips, and even the whole day's testimony next day.  I generally watch the YouTube videos; its easier.  I know he wants to rehab his reputation but I'm not sure if this will do it. She doesn't have $50mil, so his suit is pointless otherwise.  The lawyering is pretty bad; I am surprised.


----------



## andral5

Just started Sex and the City the new season, 2021. Watched first 2 episodes already. Don’t know if I love it or not.


----------



## skyqueen

A Very British Scandal


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> A Very British Scandal


I just started Anatomy of a Scandal so one scandal at a time for me  
Anyone watch Homeland? James Whitehouse was also Peter Quinn, who I liked a lot


----------



## paula3boys

Addicted to bags said:


> I just started Anatomy of a Scandal so one scandal at a time for me
> Anyone watch Homeland? James Whitehouse was also Peter Quinn, who I liked a lot


Duh. How did I not see that. I thought he looked familiar but couldn't recall where from. I forgot to look his name up to see. Thanks for doing it for me! lol. I liked him in Homeland.


----------



## paula3boys

skyqueen said:


> A Very British Scandal


I am on the last episode now. I never watched A Very English Scandal (which is the "first season" even though it is a different scandal). Did you?


----------



## skyqueen

paula3boys said:


> I am on the last episode now. I never watched A Very English Scandal (which is the "first season" even though it is a different scandal). Did you?


Yes…with Hugh Grant. Very good, watch it next!


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Pelicans game


----------



## Addicted to bags

paula3boys said:


> Duh. How did I not see that. I thought he looked familiar but couldn't recall where from. I forgot to look his name up to see. Thanks for doing it for me! lol. I liked him in Homeland.


I really liked him and his storyline on Homeland. I didn't realize he is British (like Damien Lewis) until I looked him up for AofaS.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I just started Anatomy of a Scandal so one scandal at a time for me
> Anyone watch Homeland? James Whitehouse was also Peter Quinn, who I liked a lot


I need to watch this series, I loved Rupert Friend in Homeland!


----------



## Grande Latte

limom said:


> Still watching. It is highly entertaining.
> West is suing the show now.
> I don’t see why it is so damaging to his reputation. It is dramatized.
> It is only going to make the show more popular, j/s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry West demands apology, retraction over his portrayal in HBO's Lakers TV show
> 
> 
> Kareem Abdul-Jabbar has issues with "Winning Time," too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sports.yahoo.com


You don’t say! This show will probably go on and win some Grammys too!


----------



## SARM4800

Julia on HBO


----------



## beekmanhill

Addicted to bags said:


> I just started Anatomy of a Scandal so one scandal at a time for me
> Anyone watch Homeland? James Whitehouse was also Peter Quinn, who I liked a lot


I loved him in Homeland and wondered why he hadn't shown up anywhere.  Once the Depp trial is over, I'll start this one.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Better Call Saul S06E03 - "Rock and Hard Place"


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Real Housewives of New Jersey


----------



## skyqueen

SARM4800 said:


> Julia on HBO


I was just coming on to post about this show. Just fantastic and dare I say…Sarah Lancashire is a better Julia Childs than Meryl Streep was. JMHO


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> I was just coming on to post about this show. Just fantastic and dare I say…Sarah Lancashire is a better Julia Childs than Meryl Streep was. JMHO


Wow, I'll put that next on my list. Just started season 2 of The Flight Attendant.


----------



## andral5

Oh my! We just finished season 4 of The Crown and I want mooore!! I hope they’ll make season 5, and soon! And not give up to the pressure not to film it.
Any other royal family shows/movies to suggest, please?


----------



## makeupbyomar

Star Trek: Picard S02E09 - "Hide and Seek"


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Series premiere of I Love that For you on Showtime with Molly Shannon and Vanessa Bayer..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Series premiere of Welcome Home Nikki Glaser?


----------



## jen_sparro

- Under the Banner of Heaven (really enjoying this)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor…..


----------



## Bratty1919

jen_sparro said:


> - Under the Banner of Heaven (really enjoying this)



Lived in an LDS-majority area for 8 years....watching it too!


----------



## lulilu

Bratty1919 said:


> Lived in an LDS-majority area for 8 years....watching it too!


I wish they dropped the whole season at once.  I love the author's books.
I just watched The Way Down, a doc about a cult/church where you have to lose weight.  Check out the female pastor's hair -- the metamorphasis over the years is astonishing.


----------



## lulilu

I am so bad with names.  I keep a little notebook and write down the names of shows to watch based on recommendations here, in Vulture, etc.

Grace and Frankie is coming back, and so is Flack.
I always watch The Blacklist.


----------



## skyqueen

Barry
The Baby


----------



## melissatrv

I just finished Super Pumped (interesting story on the drama of founding Uber) on Showtime.  As well as Outlander and Sandition.


----------



## Bratty1919

lulilu said:


> I wish they dropped the whole season at once.  I love the author's books.
> I just watched The Way Down, a doc about a cult/church where you have to lose weight.  Check out the female pastor's hair -- the metamorphasis over the years is astonishing.



Yes! The suspense is gonna do me in.


----------



## paula3boys

jen_sparro said:


> - Under the Banner of Heaven (really enjoying this)


I was not sure when I read the description, but am glad that I started it. Andrew Garfield is a great actor. I read that his character is technically fiction while the story in general is based on true events.


----------



## lulilu

Tehran.  Binged Season 1 to remind me of the story.  Just started Season 2.  Great show.


----------



## skyqueen

Shining Vale


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Fall. 3 seasons of a cat and mouse game between an intrepid Detective Superintendent played by Gillian Anderson and the wily serial killer played by Jamie Dornan (50 Shades of Grey). I'm convinced the casting director watched him in this series and instantly thought he was perfect to play the role of Christian Grey without an audition! It's good although a little slow. Set in Belfast, Ireland. Worth a watch if you like English crime dramas. It's on Amazon.


----------



## beekmanhill

I watched the Reunion of Selling Sunset on Netflix.  I'm a sucker for that show.   I began Bosch on Amazon's new "free with commercials" network; its no longer "free with Prime without commercials."   I watched only one episode but all are there.   I'm missing some of the characters from the previous series (Bosh is now retired and working as a PI), but am enjoying the show.  I don't like the commercials.

Looking forward to Hacks on May 12th.


----------



## IntheOcean

Is anyone watching the new season of Bosch, aka Bosch: Legacy?  What do you guys think?


----------



## starrynite_87

Suns/Mavs game


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law & Order Organized Crime…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law & Order…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Equalizer..


----------



## jen_sparro

IntheOcean said:


> Is anyone watching the new season of Bosch, aka Bosch: Legacy?  What do you guys think?



I'm getting on this next! Love Bosch   

Working my way through Tokyo Vice- I like it and appreciate the change in scenery from usual crime series.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Mentalist….


----------



## lulilu

The EndGame


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI..


----------



## LavenderIce

Showtime's I Love that For You episode 1-2.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Finally caught up on Flight Attendant…


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Finally caught up on Flight Attendant…


What are your thoughts about this season? 


Spoiler



For me, I find the character more annoying now than last season when she was an alcoholic. She had an excuse. Now she's addicted to danger or something. And I like actress Kaley Cuoco


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> What are your thoughts about this season?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I find the character more annoying now than last season when she was an alcoholic. She had an excuse. Now she's addicted to danger or something. And I like actress Kaley Cuoco


I really like Kaley as an actress. I guess now that she is sober she misses the thrill and drama. I kind of feel the Megan story line doesn’t need to be there but I’ll see where it goes. Seems less Realistic this year but I still like it so far. I like Max and Annie together and their story line…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI
Survivor


----------



## Addicted to bags

FBI: Most Wanted. Accidentally caught the show with the new Dylan McDermott character. I like him much better as a good guy. On his last show, Law & Order: Organized Crime his Richard Wheatley character got too over the top towards the end.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI International..


----------



## michwenwen

Bridgerton!


----------



## skyqueen

Hacks 
She's back and better than ever!


----------



## beekmanhill

I was a bit disappointed in epi one of Hacks; I thought it dragged a bit.  But epi two was back to season one form.


----------



## rutabaga

Hacks. I don’t like seeing men’s bare feet either


----------



## rutabaga

Searching for Italy


----------



## jen_sparro

Hidden Series 3 (Welsh/English production)


----------



## jenngu

This is Us


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS..


----------



## rutabaga

Nomad


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor…


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Magnum PI..


Ditto. Just watched the season finale.Visit #SaveMagnumPI if you haven't already, absolutely gutted they canceled it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Downton Abbey ( all seasons + movie)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ditto. Just watched the season finale.Visit #SaveMagnumPI if you haven't already, absolutely gutted they canceled it.


WHAT!!!????? They cancelled it, I didn’t know that, ugh!!!!!!! Right when Magnum and Higgins get together, no fair.. I do have to say the story line with Rick and Suzy was kind of weird and I didn’t like it….The  storyline with TC and the teenager I did like….


----------



## jenjen1964

IntheOcean said:


> Is anyone watching the new season of Bosch, aka Bosch: Legacy?  What do you guys think?


Love it, feels like it is a great continuation of the original!


----------



## Addicted to bags

IntheOcean said:


> Is anyone watching the new season of Bosch, aka Bosch: Legacy?  What do you guys think?


I'm enjoying the new show, miss some of the characters like Amy Aquino but I HATE the commercials! Bosch is a show heavy in atmosphere and just as your immersed in the storyline, a stupid commercial pops up. I pay for streaming services to avoid commercials, if I watch something on cable I usually record it and fast forward thru the commercials. Why the hell did the rich Amazon Prime company go this route? Arrrgh!

At least it's been renewed for a Season 2.  https://variety.com/2022/digital/news/bosch-legacy-season-2-amazon-freevee-newfronts-1235255961/


----------



## IntheOcean

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm enjoying the new show, miss some of the characters like Amy Aquino but I HATE the commercials! Bosch is a show heavy in atmosphere and just as your immersed in the storyline, a stupid commercial pops up. I pay for streaming services to avoid commercials, if I watch something on cable I usually record it and fast forward thru the commercials. Why the hell did the rich Amazon Prime company go this route? Arrrgh!
> 
> At least it's been renewed for a Season 2.  https://variety.com/2022/digital/news/bosch-legacy-season-2-amazon-freevee-newfronts-1235255961/


The commercials are the worst!  So frustrating when you're really engrossed in the show, or when there's a suspenseful moment... It's great that they've already greenlit Season 2, I was a bit worried the spinoff wouldn't be as good as the original Bosch, but thankfully, it's great (IMO) and the ratings are fine. I miss Amy's character too, but at least we still got Crate and Barrel!


----------



## Addicted to bags

IntheOcean said:


> The commercials are the worst!  So frustrating when you're really engrossed in the show, or when there's a suspenseful moment... It's great that they've already greenlit Season 2, I was a bit worried the spinoff wouldn't be as good as the original Bosch, but thankfully, it's great (IMO) and the ratings are fine. I miss Amy's character too, but at least we still got Crate and Barrel!


Yes having Crate and Barrel back was a wise choice.


----------



## coniglietta

Just finished WandaVision so I can watch the new Dr. Strange movie


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD…


----------



## Megs

Catching up on A Million Little Things right now!


----------



## paula3boys

Megs said:


> Catching up on A Million Little Things right now!


The last episode I watched was a little bit of a tear jerker for me


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD
Law & Order Organized Crime


----------



## beekmanhill

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes having Crate and Barrel back was a wise choice.


Nice to get a little scene with J. Edgar too.   Now, bring on Billets and that other detective called Jimmy who worked in another division but interacted with Bosch on many cases. 
I'm really not enjoying the new series. Maybe its the commercials, maybe its Maddie, but I am not into it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Flight Attendant…


----------



## rutabaga

Hacks
Searching for Italy


----------



## rutabaga

The Baby


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Mentalist…


----------



## SWlife

Happy Endings, Bad Girls, Bling Empire.


----------



## jen_sparro

Big Sky Series 2


----------



## rutabaga

The Flight Attendant


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Great American Tag Sale with Martha Stewart. Holy smoly she has a lot of stuff. What a hell of a yard sale!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor finale….


----------



## Mrs.Z

I started Ozark but I think it’s too violent and depressing for me, not sure I can continue


----------



## Addicted to bags

Slogged thru to the end of Season 2 of Flight Attendant. I don't personally think we need a Season 3! And HBO hasn't green lighted it either.


----------



## wantitneedit

Star Trek - Strange New Worlds.  I like it so far.


----------



## andral5

Addicted to bags said:


> Slogged thru to the end of Season 2 of Flight Attendant. I don't personally think we need a Season 3! And HBO hasn't green lighted it either.


Oh, you’re tough. We gave up after the first 2 or 3 episodes of the season 2. No way we can continue watching it with that many mind place scenes. My daughter and I are watching almost everything together


----------



## Addicted to bags

andral5 said:


> Oh, you’re tough. We gave up after the first 2 or 3 episodes of the season 2. No way we can continue watching it with that many mind place scenes. My daughter and I are watching almost everything together


I'm stubborn . The mind palace scenes were in EVERY episode as were the big eyes and crying acting! I like Kaley Cuoco but Flight Attendant sucked this season. I'm hoping they take it behind the barn and shoot it or get much better writers.


----------



## beekmanhill

Looking forward to a new set of episodes of Borgen called Borgen:  Power and Glory on Netflix June 2.   First series was excellent.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Better Call Saul S06E07 - "Plan and Execution"


----------



## Addicted to bags

andral5 said:


> Oh, you’re tough. We gave up after the first 2 or 3 episodes of the season 2. No way we can continue watching it with that many mind place scenes. My daughter and I are watching almost everything together


If you have Netflix I recommend you and your daughter try The Santa Clarita Diet but google it to see if you'd like the premise of the dark humor and if your daughter is old enough. It's funny as heck if you do.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Barnaby Jones..


----------



## makeupbyomar

Obi-Wan Kenobi S01E01 - "Part 1"


----------



## andral5

Addicted to bags said:


> If you have Netflix I recommend you and your daughter try The Santa Clarita Diet but google it to see if you'd like the premise of the dark humor and if your daughter is old enough. It's funny as heck if you do.


Thank you! We’ll definitely watch it. We both love dark humor. And she’s a teenager.


----------



## Addicted to bags

andral5 said:


> Thank you! We’ll definitely watch it. We both love dark humor. And she’s a teenager.


Perfect, there are two teenagers in the show.


----------



## Grande Latte

Gem Guys.


----------



## andral5

Addicted to bags said:


> Perfect, there are two teenagers in the show.


Sounds like a lot of fun!! Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## rutabaga

The Baby


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hacks


----------



## jelliedfeels

Obi Wan Kenobi but I’m not gripped tbh as the villains are always about to kill someone and then one of them says ‘you go to far! Let’s look over here!’ right before they get to the main character and it’s starting to get a little predictable.


----------



## rutabaga

Addicted to bags said:


> Hacks


I’m so sad season 2 only has 8 episodes! I may rewatch both seasons in a bit.


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> I’m so sad season 2 only has 8 episodes! I may rewatch both seasons in a bit.


Me too! I was researching around today and some articles said 10 episodes for season 2 and some said 8. I finally saw an interview with the producers talking about what the ending this season meant. I did not read it as I'm on ep 6.


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> I’m so sad season 2 only has 8 episodes! I may rewatch both seasons in a bit.


I just finished season 2. 
HBO hasn’t renewed it yet!!! Great interview with the show runners. 








						'Hacks' showrunners address murky future of the show after season (series?) finale
					

While 'Hacks' has yet to be picked up for season 3, the showrunners tell EW, "When we pitched the show, we actually pitched where the series would end, which is not what you saw in episode 8 of season 2."




					ew.com


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Hacks season 2


----------



## makeupbyomar

Prehistoric Planet - Season 1


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Working my way through Russian Doll Season 2...half way through...quite a trip!


----------



## Alienza

Just finished the Shining Girls! Wow! Years ago i kept meaning to read the book. Now I know that I should have.


----------



## fendifemale

Wild Babies


----------



## Addicted to bags

Top Chef: Houston


----------



## rutabaga

My Brilliant Friend


----------



## beekmanhill

Borgen - Power & Glory.   Excellent.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I tweaked my back so I'm not able to move around much today. Watching Leverage: Redemption on FreeVee. On episode 5 so far.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Omg I just got into Ted Lasso. An unexpectedly excellent show! (Apple TV+)


----------



## beekmanhill

Addicted to bags said:


> Omg I just got into Ted Lasso. An unexpectedly excellent show! (Apple TV+)


A friend convinced me to watch this and I was so happy she did.  I incorrectly assumed it wasn't my type of show.  I'd watch it just for Rebecca's earrings.


----------



## rutabaga

My Brilliant Friend


----------



## makeupbyomar

Fringe S1


----------



## Addicted to bags

makeupbyomar said:


> Fringe S1


I loved Fringe, especially Walter. I should rewatch it.


----------



## Materielgrrl

All Rise.  I caught a few episodes on OWN, not I'm going back go binge.  I really like the lead actress and Marge H and an Ally McBeale alum, the whole ensemble cast.  Getting ready for season 3.


----------



## Addicted to bags

beekmanhill said:


> A friend convinced me to watch this and I was so happy she did.  I incorrectly assumed it wasn't my type of show.  I'd watch it just for Rebecca's earrings.


Her earrings are really awesome in Season 2!


----------



## paula3boys

Materielgrrl said:


> All Rise.  I caught a few episodes on OWN, not I'm going back go binge.  I really like the lead actress and Marge H and an Ally McBeale alum, the whole ensemble cast.  Getting ready for season 3.


Last I heard it was canceled so this is news. I just went and looked up info and saw that it got moved to OWN and there are new characters because some of the others left (went to do other stuff when they also thought the show was over). Seems like it will be very different based on what I read.


----------



## elle-mo

Pen15 on Hulu. So funny and cringey, people either love it or hate it. It’s an interesting premise…two bff’s friends IRL who are in their 30’s play theirselves (themselves?) as 13 year olds in middle school back in the late 90’s. Just try it, it’s not a kids show.


----------



## beekmanhill

Addicted to bags said:


> Her earrings are really awesome in Season 2!


Most of her earrings are by Sean Leane.  I'm on the verge of ordering a pair.  








						Shaun Leane | Designer Jewellery UK, Fine Diamond Jewellery
					

The official website of award winning luxury jewellery designers The House of Shaun Leane: fine craftsmanship and signature innovation created for you.




					shaunleane.com


----------



## bag-princess

i am watching an "i love lucy" marathon!  just saw the "vitameatavegamin" commercial where she gets drunk and it still makes me LOL until i cry!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

beekmanhill said:


> Most of her earrings are by Sean Leane.  I'm on the verge of ordering a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun Leane | Designer Jewellery UK, Fine Diamond Jewellery
> 
> 
> The official website of award winning luxury jewellery designers The House of Shaun Leane: fine craftsmanship and signature innovation created for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaunleane.com


do it do it do it!  
I'd love to see what you get as for some reason I can't open his website


----------



## makeupbyomar

Fringe S2


----------



## beekmanhill

Addicted to bags said:


> do it do it do it!
> I'd love to see what you get as for some reason I can't open his website


I think  the site is back up now.  These are the ones I want.  They are out of stock at the moment.








						Shaun Leane Yellow Gold Vermeil Sabre Crossover Earrings
					

Elegant & Daring. Shop Shaun Leane Yellow Gold Vermeil Sabre Crossover Earrings for an exquisite statement silhouette.




					shaunleane.com


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Omg I just got into Ted Lasso. An unexpectedly excellent show! (Apple TV+)





beekmanhill said:


> A friend convinced me to watch this and I was so happy she did.  I incorrectly assumed it wasn't my type of show.  I'd watch it just for Rebecca's earrings.


LOL! I felt the same way and was pleasantly surprised! Just love this show!


----------



## skyqueen

beekmanhill said:


> I think  the site is back up now.  These are the ones I want.  They are out of stock at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun Leane Yellow Gold Vermeil Sabre Crossover Earrings
> 
> 
> Elegant & Daring. Shop Shaun Leane Yellow Gold Vermeil Sabre Crossover Earrings for an exquisite statement silhouette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaunleane.com


I love those earrings! I put my name in for these in YG...thanks for the suggestion! 








						Shaun Leane Rose Gold Vermeil Diamond Crossover Earrings
					

Bold & Daring. Shop Shaun Leane Rose Gold Vermeil Diamond Crossover Earrings for an exquisite statement silhouette.




					shaunleane.com


----------



## Addicted to bags

beekmanhill said:


> I think  the site is back up now.  These are the ones I want.  They are out of stock at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun Leane Yellow Gold Vermeil Sabre Crossover Earrings
> 
> 
> Elegant & Daring. Shop Shaun Leane Yellow Gold Vermeil Sabre Crossover Earrings for an exquisite statement silhouette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaunleane.com


Thank you! I can finally see his designs. Love them


----------



## lulilu

Call my Agent.  I just finished the 4th/last season.  I think I read they were doing another season -- I hope that is true.  I would love to watch the US version (10 percent?) but I refuse to pay for yet another service.  I have at least 15 of them now.


----------



## Addicted to bags

lulilu said:


> Call my Agent.  I just finished the 4th/last season.  I think I read they were doing another season -- I hope that is true.  I would love to watch the US version (10 percent?) but I refuse to pay for yet another service.  I have at least 15 of them now.


WOW! And I thought I had too many at 4 plus cable tv which makes it 5 total.


----------



## rutabaga

The Old Man


----------



## andral5

For all mankind. Love it!


----------



## andral5

lulilu said:


> Call my Agent.  I just finished the 4th/last season.  I think I read they were doing another season -- I hope that is true.  I would love to watch the US version (10 percent?) but I refuse to pay for yet another service.  I have at least 15 of them now.


My problem as well. I kinda lost track what services we have rn. I keep asking the lids but sometimes even they are losing track


----------



## rutabaga

Westminister dog show


----------



## rutabaga

Animal Kingdom


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Thin Blue Line


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Mentalist


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Weakest Link…


----------



## Grande Latte

WestWorld!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Westworld...starting at the beginning, S1E1


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Impractical jokers…


----------



## Chanel lover26

I have been binge watching that 70s show recently.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chanel lover26 said:


> I have been binge watching that 70s show recently.


I’m excited to see their reboot….


----------



## Addicted to bags

Watching the recorded week of Chelsea Handler guest hosting for Jimmy Kimmel. She was fierce, especially on Friday! Go Chelsea!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just finished binge watching The Gilded Age.. not bad, glad to know it got a 2nd season


----------



## BleuSaphir

Planet California


----------



## inthis

Friends


----------



## Swanky

Dopesick


----------



## paula3boys

Only Murders in the Building, S2


----------



## Addicted to bags

Only Murders in the Building, S1


----------



## Sferics

The West Wing, again. 
Oh, I love this show so much!


----------



## Hyacinth

The movie "1776"









						1776 (1972) - IMDb
					

1776: Directed by Peter H. Hunt. With William Daniels, Howard Da Silva, Ken Howard, Donald Madden. A musical retelling of the American Revolution's political struggle in the Continental Congress to declare independence.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## rutabaga

Addicted to bags said:


> Only Murders in the Building, S1


I binged this over the long weekend! Now watching Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> I binged this over the long weekend! Now watching Animal Kingdom.


You didn't go ahead and start with S2? I did.


----------



## rutabaga

Addicted to bags said:


> You didn't go ahead and start with S2? I did.


I don’t have Hulu… yet. Watched it while visiting family


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> I don’t have Hulu… yet. Watched it while visiting family


Hulu has a free 30 day trial period!   
Watching Good Luck To You, Leo Grande (movie) on Hulu. Really good!


----------



## purseinsanity

Just started Lincoln Lawyer last night.  I'm hooked!


----------



## Tivo

Ultimate Girls Trip 2!
This is trashy HW’s TV at its finest!


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Bear on Hulu. Set in Chicago, it's about a chef who returns home to run the family hot sandwich shop when his brother dies.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Claim to Fame …kind of weird and interesting at the same time…The Jonas brothers are sort of annoying…


----------



## jen_sparro

Dark Winds- really enjoying it!


----------



## makeupbyomar

Stranger Things Season 4


----------



## andral5

makeupbyomar said:


> Stranger Things Season 4


Same.


----------



## swags

Fear Thy Neighbor on ID.


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Glades (A&E 4 season show from 2010)


----------



## jen_sparro

Finished Dark Winds (really liked this) and Bosch: Legacy (holy cow the cliff hanger...). 

Now watching Mystery Road: Origins- liking it so far.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> The Glades (A&E 4 season show from 2010)


I remember that show!!!


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Handmaid's Tale Season 4


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I remember that show!!!


Matt Passmore is so good in it. If you have Hulu you can watch it or you can pay for the season on Prime. I think it's around $10 for a season.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Matt Passmore is so good in it. If you have Hulu you can watch it or you can pay for the season on Prime. I think it's around $10 for a season.


I used to have such a crush on him…Since I have Hulu I guess this needs to be added to my list of things to watch….Tdying to finish up The Mentalist..


----------



## LJNLori

Loot on Apple.  So good!


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I used to have such a crush on him…Since I have Hulu I guess this needs to be added to my list of things to watch….Tdying to finish up The Mentalist..


He is cute. I love how his eyes emote his feelings in the show.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Pretty Hard Cases - season 2


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sferics said:


> The West Wing, again.
> Oh, I love this show so much!


It's so good I forget sometimes they weren't really our politicians and press sec.


----------



## Sferics

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's so good I forget sometimes they weren't really our politicians and press sec.


I wish they were  
Sometimes, after I finished a show, I totally miss the characters. 
By far the most in this case.


----------



## Swanky

Virgin River new season


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Season 2: American Horror Stories: Episode 1: Dollhouse  It's the spinoff series of AHS. LOVE IT! On Showcase if anyone is interested!


----------



## rutabaga

Animal Kingdom
Marvelous Mrs Maisel


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Claim to fame…


----------



## 336

Stranger Things Season 3


----------



## skyqueen

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Season 2: American Horror Stories: Episode 1: Dollhouse  It's the spinoff series of AHS. LOVE IT! On Showcase if anyone is interested!


Just watched this...creepy!


----------



## Love4MK

The Terminal List


----------



## skyqueen

The Last Movie Stars...Paul Newman/Joanne Woodward 
HBO MAX


----------



## paula3boys

Uncoupled (Netflix)


----------



## Miner's wife

Heartland. I'm almost done watching season five.


----------



## _Moravia_

Borgen


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Absentia..


----------



## andral5

Just finished Stranger Things.


----------



## Grande Latte

Just watched the latest episode of West World. I couldn't sleep afterwards.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Impractical jokers…


----------



## Addicted to bags

Loki the series on Disney+. Love Tom Hiddleston!


----------



## rutabaga

Animal Kingdom


----------



## LemonDrop

Sandman. Netflix. All episodes available


----------



## _Moravia_

Wallander


----------



## Bommie

Sandman, finished all episodes in 2 days.


----------



## Corrine P

Extraordinary Attorney on Netflix


----------



## Addicted to bags

hannah21 said:


> Extraordinary Attorney on Netflix


How's this show?


----------



## Corrine P

jennarae86 said:


> Say yes to the dress





Addicted to bags said:


> How's this show?


Very good. It’s a Korean drama (with subtitles) about an autistic girl who excelled in law school and landed a job at a top law firm.


----------



## Addicted to bags

hannah21 said:


> Very good. It’s a Korean drama (with subtitles) about an autistic girl who excelled in law school and landed a job at a top law firm.


Yes I saw this on the Netflix cue. It sounded interesting and I'll add it to my watch list but I'm in the dilemma now of having too many streaming services (I added 2 more this weekend) so I can't decide what to watch. It's like an embarrassment of riches. First world problems


----------



## Corrine P

Addicted to bags said:


> Yes I saw this on the Netflix cue. It sounded interesting and I'll add it to my watch list but I'm in the dilemma now of having too many streaming services (I added 2 more this weekend) so I can't decide what to watch. It's like an embarrassment of riches. First world problems


Lol ikr. Well, Extraordinary Attorney is currently showing 12/16 so maybe you can watch another one first


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Orville S3


----------



## rutabaga

The Bear


----------



## wantitneedit

For All Mankind. Love it.  Westworld Season 4 - Having a hard time following it!


----------



## jen_sparro

Tales from the Walking Dead- first episode was good


----------



## Love4MK

Ink Master (season 6)
I've always wanted to watch it when it was on tv but never did, so my boyfriend and I have been watching it from the beginning on Paramount+.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears  vs Seahawks preseason game…..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Weakest Link…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Claim to Fame….


----------



## Materielgrrl

Rap Sh!t produced by Issa Rae on HBOMax

Loosely based on the City Girls JT and Yung Miami but a bit more bughetto and the characters are a bit older as they start their rap quest in Miami…


----------



## melvel

Extraordinary Attorney Woo is the best Korean drama I've watched in recent years.  I hope they don't make a US version just like they did with The Good Doctor


----------



## TC1

I have been watching The Bear on Hulu (Disney+ in Canada) it's so good!


----------



## Grande Latte

House of the Dragon.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago Bears vs Cleveland Browns preseason game..


----------



## Love4MK

About to start Ink Master (season 7) with the boyfriend!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Weakest Link…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Claim to fame…


----------



## makeupbyomar

The Planet of the Apes (1974) - Season 1


----------



## lulilu

Welcome to Wrexham -- a doc series with Ryan Reynolds and Rob McIlhenny.  It follows them as they buy the Wrexham football team.  I love both these guys.  Rob grew up in Phila, like I did, and is a big Eagles fan.


----------



## Addicted to bags

lulilu said:


> Welcome to Wrexham -- a doc series with Ryan Reynolds and Rob McIlhenny.  It follows them as they buy the Wrexham football team.  I love both these guys.  Rob grew up in Phila, like I did, and is a big Eagles fan.


This is on my list to watch. I'm trying to bank more episodes before I start because I like bingeing shows. The Wrexham stadium from the commercials looks just like the setup Ted Lasso used.


----------



## lulilu

Addicted to bags said:


> This is on my list to watch. I'm trying to bank more episodes before I start because I like bingeing shows. The Wrexham stadium from the commercials looks just like the setup Ted Lasso used.


We do the same thing.  They released two episodes at once, so we watched.  But we do prefer when shows are dropped all at once.


----------



## makeupbyomar

Battlestar Galactica (2004) - Season 1


----------



## Addicted to bags

Finished the Wanda Vision series, meh. I was disappointed.
On episode two of the Moon Knight. Oscar Issac is a great actor but have to reserve my judgement for the series until I finish.


----------



## millivanilli

Lord of the rings series on Amazon (rings of power) and I LOVE IT.


----------



## _Moravia_

Shetland (Season 7)


----------



## IntheOcean

A Discovery of Witches Season 2


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Magnum PI..


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Only Murders in the Building


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

House Hunters…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Making the cut….


----------



## Swanky

The Patient - oh my!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Emmy awards..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Love it or List it…


----------



## jen_sparro

Shetland series 7


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ditto. Just watched the season finale.Visit #SaveMagnumPI if you haven't already, absolutely gutted they canceled it.


It was picked up by another network , I think NBC,  and renewed…..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bears vs Packers…


----------



## kemilia

House of Ho. I love seeing rich people shows (rich ... yet not really happy).


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS….


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rewatching all seasons of The Closer with Kyra Sedgwick


----------



## bisbee

Just finished the last of all 7 seasons of Offspring, which is an Australian show on Netflix.  I really rushed to watch it all, because it is leaving Netflix on 9/30.  I think it is available on Hulu…if you are inclined to watch, I really enjoyed it, and I got emotionally involved with the characters.  I will miss it.


----------



## LJNLori

Just found 5 BEDROOMS an Australian dramedy.  Really good.  Watching it on Peacock in the US.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

New season of The Amazing Race!


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> New season of The Amazing Race!


I didn't know there was a new season! Is it on regular tv or do I have to stream it?

Edit. Never mind I found it. I guess they moved it to Wednesday nights on CBS.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I didn't know there was a new season! Is it on regular tv or do I have to stream it?
> 
> Edit. Never mind I found it. I guess they moved it to Wednesday nights on CBS.


It came after Survivor which started a new season as well….I’m enjoying it so far and has interesting team stories. They are switching it up some ….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

New season of Survivor…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI International…


----------



## wantitneedit

Veep.  Found it a little hard going at the beginning, but really enjoying it now.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Live Shark Tank…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law & Order/Law & order SVU/ Law & Order Organized Crime..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roku screen saver


----------



## purseinsanity

House of Dragon.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Immaculate Concussion: The Truth Behind Havana Syndrome


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Immaculate Concussion: The Truth Behind Havana Syndrome


I gotta watch this! Is it good?


----------



## Love Of My Life

PBS   La Otra Mirada (also on AMazon)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> I gotta watch this! Is it good?


Half way thru watching, very interesting. I like Dr. Sanjay Gupta.
Kinda scary that this is a new class of weapon


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Half way thru watching, very interesting. I like Dr. Sanjay Gupta.
> Kinda scary that this is a new class of weapon


I briefly read about it,  and it is scary!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI international…


----------



## blkbarbie310

American Gigolo...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Family Law, I think it’s a new show…..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Equalizer….still disappointed they kicked off Chris Noth…


----------



## ildera5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The Equalizer….still disappointed they kicked off Chris Noth…


Thanks for the reminder, I have it on my PVR to watch!


----------



## ildera5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Family Law, I think it’s a new show…..


Is this the one with Jewel Staite? If so, I can't wait for the 2nd season; it's been over a year!


----------



## ildera5

Baseball .. wild card teams


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The Equalizer….still disappointed they kicked off Chris Noth…


I agree about CN.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ildera5 said:


> Is this the one with Jewel Staite? If so, I can't wait for the 2nd season; it's been over a year!


Yes but I had never heard of her before this show. It’s a cute show and it also has Lauren Holly who I really like as an actress and Victor Garber. I think the show just started though?


----------



## ildera5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yes but I had never heard of her before this show. It’s a cute show and it also has Lauren Holly who I really like as an actress and Victor Garber. I think the show just started though?



Yes, I believe it just started in the U.S. (if that is where you are) . I guess, bc it is Canadian, we got it first last year (Sept. to Nov.), so we are due for the 2nd season .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ildera5 said:


> Yes, I believe it just started in the U.S. (if that is where you are) . I guess, bc it is Canadian, we got it first last year (Sept. to Nov.), so we are due for the 2nd season .


Yes I am in the US, I didn’t realized it was already airing….How did you like it?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I’m trying East New York since it came after the Equalizer…


----------



## LavenderIce

AMC - Anne Rice's Interview With a Vampire


----------



## ildera5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Yes I am in the US, I didn’t realized it was already airing….How did you like it?


I really liked it, especially the characters of Abby and Harry. I was worried about that bc it seems many of the shows I like tend to be cancelled lol.


----------



## ildera5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m trying East New York since it came after the Equalizer…


What did you think of the first episode?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ildera5 said:


> What did you think of the first episode?


Of East New York? I didn’t finish watching it, it ok but not sure I liked it even thought it has an amazing cast..Did you watch it?


----------



## rutabaga

What We Do In the Shadows


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI Most Wanted …
FBI International….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race….


----------



## ildera5

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Of East New York? I didn’t finish watching it, it ok but not sure I liked it even thought it has an amazing cast..Did you watch it?


Yes, I liked it esp. the main character Regina Haywood . Of course, now that I like it, let's see if they cancel it after one season lol.


----------



## ildera5

Midsomer Murders


----------



## Miner's wife

Star Trek: Lower Decks


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank….


----------



## millivanilli

fabuleux said:


> We just finished _Babylon Berlin_, Season 3 on Netflix. What an excellent show! We love the creative direction. Anyone else watching this series?
> View attachment 4693239


me, next season started today and I am thrilled!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Boston Legal. A friend recommended this and I like it. Good to know I'll have 5 seasons to watch


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alaska Daily….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order….


----------



## rutabaga

Searching for Italy


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Castle….


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Alaska Daily….


How's this show?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> How's this show?


I actually liked it..I normally dont watch much of what Hillary Swank is in but I like the mystery/drama aspect of it…Previews of upcoming episodes seemed interesting….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Love it or List it…


----------



## ildera5

Monk


----------



## jade

La Reina del Flow


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI
Survivor


----------



## ildera5

NLDS Game 2


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race…


----------



## rutabaga

Finished all four seasons of What We Do in the Shadows. Started Reservation Dogs last night.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank..


----------



## ildera5

Raptors vs Celtics


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order Organized Crime…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI International…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Alaska Daily…..


----------



## jen_sparro

Finished Shetland series 7 (not the best of the series story-wise unfortunately)
Watched Karen Pirie series 1 (this was excellent, loved the characters and the story was clever)- hoping for a series 2

Currently watching Andor (I'm warming up to this) and The Walking Dead (last season thank goodness).


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI
FBI International


----------



## Addicted to bags

FBI Most Wanted


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> FBI Most Wanted


I’m watching this now


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I’m watching this now


I'm only watching this one FBI show. Dick Wolf already has me on all his other Law & Order shows and I refuse to add any more


----------



## CobaltBlu

Just finished Bad Sisters.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> I'm only watching this one FBI show. Dick Wolf already has me on all his other Law & Order shows and I refuse to add any more


You should watch the other FBIs, especially if you like this show..I watch the Law and Order shows and Chicago PD..Fun fact is he has a daughter named Olivia and a son named Elliott ..I guess he has written some books sounds like mystery or crime…I may have to check those out!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor..


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVlvoe_bug said:


> You should watch the other FBIs, especially if you like this show..I watch the Law and Order shows and Chicago PD..Fun fact is he has a daughter named Olivia and a son named Elliott ..I guess he has written some books sounds like mystery or crime…I may have to check those out!


That's cool about his kids names. Did he name them after the show characters or were the characters named after his kids? Law & Order SVU has been on a looong time.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race…


----------



## ildera5

Midsomer Murders


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just finished ep 1. of season 34 of The Amazing Race.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> Just finished ep 1. of season 34 of The Amazing Race.


I’m really enjoying this season so far….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

House Hunters..


----------



## jen_sparro

The Midnight Club


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark Tank..


----------



## Winiebean

The Peripheral


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS..


----------



## Addicted to bags

Law & Order: Organized Crime - Law & Order: SUV - Law & Order crossover show.


----------



## jen_sparro

Gave up on Midnight Club, it wasn't doing it for me.

Started Gangs of London- definitely has got me hooked. Very violent however!


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Rookie: Feds - I'm trying to get into this show but Niecy Nash's very ample bosom is very distracting. Everything she wears is low cut and in some outfits I'm actually concerned she might pop out. Plus there's no way you can dress like this for the FBI. I know this show nowhere near realistic of the real FBI but cleavage isn't acceptable for any professional job. Sigh, rant over.


----------



## ildera5

Addicted to bags said:


> The Rookie: Feds - I'm trying to get into this show but Niecy Nash's very ample bosom is very distracting. Everything she wears is low cut and in some outfits I'm actually concerned she might pop out. Plus there's no way you can dress like this for the FBI. I know this show nowhere near realistic of the real FBI but cleavage isn't acceptable for any professional job. Sigh, rant over.



The Rookie (PVR-ed it)! 

I am looking forward to watching The Rookie: Feds when it airs later tonight. I agree that her dress-code seems impractical and improbable, but I enjoy the show too much to give it a second thought anymore .


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Addicted to bags said:


> The Rookie: Feds - I'm trying to get into this show but Niecy Nash's very ample bosom is very distracting. Everything she wears is low cut and in some outfits I'm actually concerned she might pop out. Plus there's no way you can dress like this for the FBI. I know this show nowhere near realistic of the real FBI but cleavage isn't acceptable for any professional job. Sigh, rant over.


Reminds me of CSI Miami…They always came to crime scenes in white suits..


----------



## Sunshine mama

TOT vs SPO soccer with DH. LoL


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor ….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race…I won’t give the spoiler away


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Family Law….


----------



## rutabaga

Reservation Dogs


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Family Law….


I like this way more than I expected.


----------



## Addicted to bags

The Amazing Race - just finished Florence, Italy. I was not happy about the meltdown by the daughter! She came off as a spoiled brat. Starting the next leg in Jordan now.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> The Rookie: Feds - I'm trying to get into this show but Niecy Nash's very ample bosom is very distracting. Everything she wears is low cut and in some outfits I'm actually concerned she might pop out. Plus there's no way you can dress like this for the FBI. I know this show nowhere near realistic of the real FBI but cleavage isn't acceptable for any professional job. Sigh, rant over.


It's a pretty stupid show, not as good as The Rookie. I love Niecy Nash but not so much in this show. She was great in Claws. It suited her over the top personality.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> It's a pretty stupid show, not as good as The Rookie. I love Niecy Nash but not so much in this show. She was great in Claws. It suited her over the top personality.


I agree about liking The Rookie more. I like the ensemble cast on the new show but Niecy isn't doing it for me.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order Organized Crime..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor..


----------



## Addicted to bags

Law & Order: Organized Crime

I'm not enjoying the OG Law & Order. The plots so far suck although I like the new detective over Anthony Anderson's Det. Bernard.


----------



## whateve

Addicted to bags said:


> Law & Order: Organized Crime
> 
> I'm not enjoying the OG Law & Order. The plots so far suck although I like the new detective over Anthony Anderson's Det. Bernard.


SVU is still the best.


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> SVU is still the best.


I agree but that's because Mariska Hargitay helms that show. I do like Elliot Stabler (Christopher Meloni) and it will be interesting to see if they hook Benson up with Stabler or Barba like they hinted at the end of season 23!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order
Law and Order SVU


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD..


----------



## ildera5

Vera


----------



## jen_sparro

ildera5 said:


> Vera


Love Vera!
Series 3 of Big Sky... it's lame but easy watching while I'm doing laundry


----------



## fendifemale

Atlanta


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Impractical Jokers..


----------



## whateve

jen_sparro said:


> Love Vera!
> Series 3 of Big Sky... it's lame but easy watching while I'm doing laundry


I love Vera too. 

I've been watching Big Sky too. This is the only season I've watched. I saw a few episodes of the first season, then missed all the rest.


----------



## jen_sparro

whateve said:


> I love Vera too.
> 
> I've been watching Big Sky too. This is the only season I've watched. I saw a few episodes of the first season, then missed all the rest.


You probably didn't miss that much to be honest


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor 
The Amazing Race


----------



## whateve

Father Brown


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark tank
Family Law


----------



## whateve

Murder She Wrote


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just started Annika on PBS with Nicola Walker (6 episodes). I understand it's also available on Amazon Prime for a fee. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order Organized Crime..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Impractical Jokers.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Family Law….


----------



## ildera5

Murdoch Mysteries


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

House Hunters…


----------



## whateve

FBI


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI International….


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS Hawaii
NCIS


----------



## _Moravia_

Andor


----------



## Addicted to bags

Magpie Murders.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD…


----------



## whateve

Father Brown


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS….


----------



## bunniesrule

Young Royals


----------



## jen_sparro

Finished The Walking Dead (thank goodness)- ending was weak but not unexpected as I've not enjoyed any season since season 6.


----------



## whateve

jen_sparro said:


> Finished The Walking Dead (thank goodness)- ending was weak but not unexpected as I've not enjoyed any season since season 6.


I have the entire season recorded and keep putting off watching it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor….


----------



## Addicted to bags

jen_sparro said:


> Finished The Walking Dead (thank goodness)- ending was weak but not unexpected as I've not enjoyed any season since season 6.


Are you going to watch the spinoffs and get sucked back in?


----------



## Addicted to bags

whateve said:


> I have the entire season recorded and keep putting off watching it.


The first few seasons are good! But they are violent.


----------



## jen_sparro

Addicted to bags said:


> Are you going to watch the spinoffs and get sucked back in?


Well, my mum didn't raise a quitter  I think I will definitely watch the first couple of episodes of the Rick/Michonne and Daryl spin offs. Not so keen on the Maggie/Negan one... I just find the pairing so wrong.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

The Amazing Race…


----------



## jen_sparro

1899


----------



## whateve

Three Pines


----------



## _Moravia_

Slow Horses (Season 2)


----------



## whateve

The Peripheral


----------



## rutabaga

White Lotus


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Shark tank..


----------



## whateve

The Rookie


----------



## ildera5

Shakespeare & Hathaway


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Family Law…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor…


----------



## Addicted to bags

Just started the semi final of The Amazing Race, wow Iceland is so beautiful!


----------



## rutabaga

Fleishman is in Trouble


----------



## Addicted to bags

rutabaga said:


> Fleishman is in Trouble


How's this show? I need to start White Lotus now that 6 episodes have been banked.


----------



## rutabaga

Addicted to bags said:


> How's this show? I need to start White Lotus now that 6 episodes have been banked.


I read the book first and enjoyed it. It’s tense and raunchy. The show feels like it’s dragging unnecessarily but it’s pretty true to the book which is a plus.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

rutabaga said:


> Fleishman is in Trouble


This is on my list..I didn’t even know it was a book. Seems like an awesome cast!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order
Law and Order SVU


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order SVU was so sad with Rollins leaving….
Shark Tank..


----------



## whateve

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Law and Order SVU was so sad with Rollins leaving….
> Shark Tank..


I liked the SVU episode because it was different from most episodes. I wonder if she will appear in cameo roles in later episodes.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

whateve said:


> I liked the SVU episode because it was different from most episodes. I wonder if she will appear in cameo roles in later episodes.


I agree! I was surprised it was different especially the hotel and bar stuff. I am disappointed they let her go, I don’t know if the new  girl is replacing her…I would’ve liked to see her on the show and how being married to the district attorney would affect her job, they could’ve made some story lines out of it..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

NCIS…


----------



## Addicted to bags

Binge watching White Lotus today


----------



## jen_sparro

Three Pines- I like it and Alfred Molina is a darling.


----------



## whateve

Bob's Burgers


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Law and Order SVU was so sad with Rollins leaving….
> Shark Tank..


I thought it was odd they fired her and replaced her with that new young woman.....maybe the was a contract issue - she wanted more money?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> I thought it was odd they fired her and replaced her with that new young woman.....maybe the was a contract issue - she wanted more money?


I thought so, I liked Rollins and they could’ve made some new story lines now that she had married Carisi….I don’t know if that new actress is the replacement. Whats the big deal deal giving her more money, I believe she had alot of fans…


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I thought so, I liked Rollins and they could’ve made some new story lines now that she had married Carisi….I don’t know if that new actress is the replacement. Whats the big deal deal giving her more money, I believe she had alot of fans…


I'm speculating...I don't think it was her decision to leave and I see a new young actress in the cast


----------



## makeupbyomar

1899


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

House Hunters..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

sdkitty said:


> I'm speculating...I don't think it was her decision to leave and I see a new young actress in the cast


I don’t think it was her decision either but I never understand why they let a popular characted go…I don’t see where they can take her storyline versus Rollins…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FBI Most Wanted..
FBI International…


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Survivor ..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chicago PD…


----------



## couchette

Binge watching Million Dollar Listing NY


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Impractical Jokers…


----------



## Addicted to bags

CSI: Vegas - I used to like the original version. It's so boring now! I'm taking over 3 hours to watch one episode because I keep pausing, doing things around the house as I'm not engaged in the story line. Gonna finish it if it takes me 5 hours tho cause I'm not a quitter


----------



## rutabaga

Welcome to Chippendales


----------



## Addicted to bags

Rewatched The Devil Wears Prada - (held up pretty well)


----------



## chloe72

Just finished Wednesday on Netflix. Pretty good, and yes, the dance scene I keep hearing about everywhere was actually great


----------



## sdkitty

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Chicago PD…


I like this better than Chicago Fire


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Law and Order Organized Crime….


----------



## bisbee

Just watched Ina Garten on 60 Minutes…now back to Emily in Paris.


----------

